# Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???



## zanderjo (22. April 2008)

Moin, moin, fahre am 10.5.08 mit 5 Kollegen nach Mommark. Haben bei WRS in Fynshavn ein Boot für eine Woche gechartert. 
War jemand in letzter Zeit dort? Wie sieht es mit Dorsch rund um Als aus. Sind zum ersten Mal zum Angeln in der Gegend. Waren früher mal auf Langeland und wollen ein neues Revier erkunden. Hat irgendjemand Tips,  wo bevorzugte Dorschgebiete sind? 
Danke im voraus!

Gruß Zanderjo


----------



## Gooose (23. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach aktuellen Informationen aus Fynshav. Wir sind vom 1.-5.5.08 dort. Dann stelle ich unsere Erfahrungen hier zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Gooose


----------



## zesch (23. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich war vor einer Woche dort:

auf Pilker ging garnichts !

im Wasser von 6m bis 18m (Tangfelder vor Aero) liefen Gufis ganz gut

Gewichte von 30 / 50 bis zu 150 Gramm vom Gufi Sandaal bis Fa. Behr Wittling 18cm 110 Gramm, Profiblinker Attractor in gold, Japanrote Sandras + Gufis, aber auch einfache 10cm Kopytos in 10cm mit 40 Gramm Kopf waren sehr fängig

aber empfehlen kann ich den Wittling von Behr + japanrot ! die haben so manchen Pilkerangler Angst gemacht !

höchste Schlagzahl waren 10 Fische in 1,5 Stunden davon 5 unter Maß (=zurück gesetzt...normal) und 5 Brummer, davon 2 über 80cm, das von 11:30 bis 13:00 beginnent im Flachwasser nahe der untiefen Tonne (schwarz) am Südzipfel von Als, da wo die 6 Windräder sind. Aber Richtung Aero liegt ihr immer richtig....

Ein Dorsch hatte 12 Krebse im Magen ! (Freßsack!)

von Fynshav ca. 1 Stunde Fahrzeit Richtung Süden....

Gruß

zesch

bin ab Freitag wieder da !#h


----------



## zanderjo (23. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, klingt ja nicht schlecht und macht Hoffnung. Werde nach unserem Aufenthalt mal berichten. 
Gruß Zanderjo


----------



## zanderjo (27. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

*Hallo, wie sieht es aus mit weiteren Fangberichten rund um Fynshavn/Als?*
War keiner in der Gegend? Sind Dorsche da?
Noch 13 Tage bis zu unserem Angelurlaub!
Gruß Zanderjo


----------



## Pit der Barsch (27. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich war letzte Woche dort. Um Fynshav und Momark werden eindeutig mehr Meerforellen gefangen wie Dorsch.
Ein paar Heringe gehen gegen Abend bei Momark. Desweiteren werden schon die ersten Hornhechte gefangen bei Sonderborg.
Ach ja. Die Meerforellen werden meistens gegen Abend gefangen. Auch mit Heringsstücken auf Schwimmer !|wavey:


----------



## ManniS (27. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gerstern nach einer Woche Aeroe wieder zurück in Deutschland. 

Ergebnis: nur 20 % dessen, was gegenüber 2007 und 2006 gefangen wurde. Die Dorsche, die an den Haken gingen, hatten respektable Größen bis 14 Pfund. So gut wie keine kleinen Dorsche da.

Ich wünsche allen, die jetzt fahren, mehr Glück als wir.


----------



## Christian Jach (27. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, sind gerade zurück von Fynshav. Leider kann ich keine guten oder grossen Fangmeldungen abgeben. Es war, als sei die Ostsee Dorschleer. Wir, 3 Angler, hatten 2 über 70cm, 5 über 50cm und 4 über 40cm. Die anderen 5 oder 6 untermaßigen schwimmen wieder. Was es im Überfluss gab, waren Wittlinge. Diese gab's von winzig bis knapp 45cm. Ein kleiner trost, der Wittling schmeckt geräuchert sensationell, habe es gestern selbst ausprobiert. Der Wittling steht im Geschmack dem Dorsch nichts nach. Ist meine Meinung, es darf jeder anderer Meinung sein. Wir hatten 12 Tage Ostwind, 3 Tage konnten wir wegen zu starken Windes erst garnicht rausfahren. Ob es an den kühlen Ostwind lag das sowenig Dorsch da war kann ich nicht sagen. Andere Angelurlauber haben auch über wenig Dorsch geklagt, andere hatten hier und da wohl Glück. Da gab es Meldungen von 5 Anglern mit 13 Stk. oder 4 Angler mit 17. Nun bleibt mir nur noch allen Anglern mehr Erfolg zu Wünschen.

             Gruß c.j.


----------



## zesch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

war am Wochende wieder dort,

ich selbst habe an 2 Tagen nur 6 Dorsche haken können, davon 3 unter Maß, die andere 3 waren bis 65 cm, aber mit Fell auf den Rippen.

Gummifisch ging garnicht. Die Drift war in 11 - 14,5 m doch recht stark. Pilker von 65 bis 90 Gramm, ohne Beifänger waren gut. Von "Deutschlandfarben" bis grün/orange select, oder Balzer leicht Pilker 90 Gramm Hering.
Freitag war dann doch Windstärke 4, aber noch auszuhalten.
Samstag hatten wir Kaiserwetter bei 2- 3, + 2 x Heringsschwärme auf dem Schirm, da ging dann auch was,
diese Drift wurde 5 x wiederholt, mit 8 Dorschen, = 3 Kleine +  5 Brummer bis 75cm
das war ein freudiges Ergebnis für 2,5 Stunden fischen mit 3 Leuten....
Gruß

zesch


----------



## zesch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*


----------



## zanderjo (28. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

*Danke* für den Hinweis mit den Pilkern. Hätte ansonsten nur Gummifische mitgenommen. 
Vielleicht ändert sich das Beißverhalten der Dorsche  ja mit der Wetterumstellung. Hoffe es jedenfalls. Schönen dank für die Bilder
Gruß Zanderjo


----------



## Milka75 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bekannte von mir sind seit Samstag dort. Fänge sind mehr als bescheiden. In zwei Tagen eine handvoll Dorsche, wobei aber die Grösse stimmt (bis 80 cm). Der Vermieter dort sagt, dass die Dorsche seit Dezember/Januar weg sind.

Da wir in Ende Mai dort sind, hoffe ich mal, dass der Fisch mit  - dann hoffentlich - steigenden Temperaturen wieder dort einkehren wird.

Aber die letzten Jahre sind die Fänge dort immer schlechter geworden


----------



## Gooose (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

wir, 4 Angler, waren vom 1.5. bis 5.5. in Fynshav. Davon waren wir 2 Tage mit dem Boot draußen. Das Ergebnis war niederschmetternd. Ich habe einen schönen Tangdorsch von 2,2 kg in 6 m Tiefe auf Gummifisch gefangen, Kollege eine Platte auf Fischfetzen. Auf Pilker ging gar nichts. Das war es auch schon, die 4 Mini-Wittlinge will ich nicht zählen. 
Vereinzelt liefen Platte ganz gut, wurden von uns aber nicht gezielt beangelt. Auf den anderen Booten sah es ähnlich aus. Zumeist unzufriedene Gesichter. Auch in der Brandung und beim Spinnfischen lief nichts. Dafür hat uns das Wetter entschädigt. Herrlicher Sonnenschein und eine Wasserfläche wie ein Spiegel. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.
Sorry, wenn ich nichts besseres zu berichten habe.

Gruß
Gooose


----------



## porscher (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich kann es leider nur bestätigen. kollegen sind samstag zurückgekommen. waren eine woche dort. nur paar dorsche und wittlinge. es lief wirklich schlecht. auch die anderen die vor ort waren haben alle geklagt. das wetter war super und das war das einzig positive dieser woche.


----------



## Milka75 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren am Freitag mit acht Mann dorthin. Wie läuft denn momentan der Dorsch und der Plattfisch?
Anfang Mai waren Freudevon mir dort und haben nur eine handvoll Dorsche gefangen. Sieht es denn momentan besser aus?


----------



## zanderjo (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

 Hallo, waren über Pfingsten 1 Woche da. Wie seiht Dorsch aus? Haben am Pfingssonntag einen maßigen Dorsch auf Gummifisch gefangen. Haben dann umgestellt auf Wattwurm und jede Menge Platte gefangen. Rund herum um die grüne Tone haben wir gut  gefangen. Tiefen von  22 m - ca. 15 m war sehr erfolgreich. Andere Boote haben auch keine Dorsche in den Hafen gebracht. Selbst der Kutter ging leer aus. Tut mir leid, aber im kleinen Belt gebt es offensichtlich keine Dorsche mehr. 
Gruß Zanderjo


----------



## Milka75 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Zanderjoe,

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Leider hören sich die Fangmeldungen alle so an. Wir fahren heute Nacht für eine Woche. 
Mal schauen was so geht. Es wird halt von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter


----------



## Milka75 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade zurück aus Faborg. So schlecht haben wir dort noch nie gefangen. 10 maßige Dorsche mit 8 Leuten und 2 Booten. Plattfisch ging ganz gut.
Was uns gewundert hat, die Berufsfischer standen die ganze Woche im Hafen und Netze haben wir auch keine gesehen.
Da wir wissen wollten woran das liegt, haben wir uns mit einer Kiste Bier zu den Fischern im Hafen gesetzt.
Diese teilten dann mit, dass es sich für sie nicht lohnt rauszufahren, weil einfach kein Fisch da ist. 
Die Dorschschwärme sollen sich momentan vor Bornholm aufhalten und sind frühestens in 3 bis 4 Wochen wieder da.
Für uns steht fest, dass wir dort nicht mehr im Mai hinfahren werden, sondern dann um den August oder September.


----------



## C.K. (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Leider sind Teilbereiche tot. Vor allen um die Inseln herum ist alles Leben weg, es scheint akuter Sauerstoffmangel zu herrschen, der Boden ist mit einer braunen Schicht überzogen.


----------



## altenheimkoch (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:vik:hallo zusammen, komme gerade aus fynshavn. wir hatten bei röhrchens drei tage ausfahrt mit guide gebucht. leider konnten wir nur an einer ausfahrt teilnehmen, da uns das wetter einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht hat. war dann doch arg windig, und dorsch um jeden preis wollten wir auch nicht. aber jetzt von vorne:
am montag morgen waren wir für 8 uhr mit thomas röhrchen zur ersten ausfahrt verabredet. dauerregen und recht hohe wellen haben uns aber den mut genommen. thomas sagte zwar er könnte noch raus, aber wir hobby und spass angler waren nicht für dieses wetter gerüstet und haben ihm abgesagt wie gesagt; dorsch nicht um jeden preis!
also neues date. dienstag um halb 8. morgens beim aufstehen war schon zu sehen: heute wirds schön. also rein in die klamotten und ab zum hafen. thomas hatte die maschine schon warmlaufen lassen und raus gings. #:|pfisch:
rüber nach aero und vor dem leuchturm die erste drift. angel raus-gummifisch dran( wir hatten uns montag bei frank röhrchen informiert und eingedeckt ) schnurr ablassen, 10 min später peng, fisch dran. schöner 70ger dorsch. nach zwei drei driften ohne erfolg weiterfahren zum nächsten spot. angel ein und schöne dorsche nahmen unsere gummi´s.
so hatten wir nach ein paar stunden 9 schöne gute dorsche und traten fröhlich die heimfahrt an. sogar unsere beiden neueinsteiger ( einer kann kaum die rute halten ) haben schöne fische gefangen und waren ganz begeistert.#6
so kamen wir nach zwei stunden heimfahrt gut im hafen an. wie wir feststellen mussten waren wir die einzigen die erfolg gehabt hatten. ein kutter von morton war mit zwölf profis unterwegs, sie hatten zwei dorsche auf dem ganzen schiff.
auch sonst hat keiner was gefangen.
als wir am nächsten morgen dann wieder am hafen waren um rauszufahren hat uns thomas schon erwartet. " kein schiff darf raus, windstärke 8 auffrischend". nach kurzem lagebericht haben wir unsere sachen aus dem schiff geholt und haben die angelei beendet.
so konnten wir von drei geplanten tagen nur einen  zum angeln benutzen, hatten aber trotzdem eine schöne zeit in fynshavn.  wir sind sicher , wenn wir alle drei tage rausgefahren wären, hätten wir auch unseren fisch gefangen. vielen dank an die ausgezeichnete betreung an bord und im angelshop. :vik:
ich kann nur jeden empfehlen sich einen guide zu mieten und mit ihm rauszufahren. es ist zwar weniger dorsch in der ostsee als früher, aber wer einen fachmann an bord hat der fängt auch heute noch seinen fisch. wenn wir vier absolute anfänger schon die fische fangen , dann sollte es für könner doch kein problem sein.

also, vielen dank nochmal an die RÖHRCHENS und petri heil bis zum nächsten mal.|stolz:


----------



## Stephan25 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



zesch schrieb:


> ich war vor einer Woche dort:
> 
> auf Pilker ging garnichts !
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Zesch.

Was ist denn ein Behr-Wittling ;+ (ich finde den leider nicht im aktuellen Behr-Katalog) ???

Wir sind ab 07.06. in Fynshav, gibts noch weitere aktuelle Tipps?


----------



## altenheimkoch (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

mal nach oben stellen


----------



## Dorschi1968 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo!

War vom 31.05.-14.06. in Mommark.Kann nur sagen das zur Zeit kaum gefangen wird.Auf den Kuttern gibts großes gestöhne,weil kein Dorsch da ist.Das einzigste was gefangen wird sind Eimerweise Wittlinge in der Größe von winzig biss annehmbar.Ich selber hatte vor mir ein Boot zu mieten,habe es dann aber gelassen,weil kein Dorsch da ist.
Habe es dann vom Strand aus probiert,mal morgens,mal abends.Keine Mefo war ans Band zu bekommen.Hornhecht war auch nix mehr (nur ein Aussteiger).
Muss dazu sagen,das das Wasser der Ostsee wohl schon sehr warm und damit ziemlich Sauerstoffarm ist.Ne andere Erklärung dafür das vom Ufer aus nichts geht habe ich leider nicht.-
War trotzdem ein schöner Aufenthalt auf Als......


----------



## Stephan25 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo.

Wir waren vom 07.-14.06.08 in Fynshav.

Schon im Vorfeld wurden wir (fairerweise!) von unserem Vermieter Frank Röhrchen von WRS Charterboat hingewiesen, dass es auf Dorsch extrem schlecht sei .

Bei unserer ersten Ausfahrt (9 Stunden) fingen wir zu viert gerade mal 6 Dorsche . Bei Ankunft im Hafen wurde dies als "bestes" Fangergebnis der Woche deklariert .

Kurz und knapp: ES BLIEB BEI DIESEN 6 DORSCHEN die ganze Woche über .

Auch andere Boote, sogar die Angelkutter, brachten auch keine Fische #d.

Die Einträge im Gästebuch unseres Ferienhauses machten deutlich, dass hier wohl dieses Jahr noch keiner wirklich "nennenswert" Dorsch gefangen hat #d!

Ob es an der allgemeinen Überfischung der Ostsee liegt oder andere Gründe ein Rolle spielen, kann ich nicht beurteilen |kopfkrat. An Sauerstoffmangel jetzt Anfang Juni glaube ich jedenfalls nicht.

Ob dieses Revier weiterhin für uns als Angelurlaubsziel #d in Frage kommt, müssen wir gründlich überdenken ;+. Ich glaube wohl eher nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, ja es sieht im Moment wohl wirklich schlecht aus im kleinen Belt mit der Dorschangelei.Ich selber habe mein Boot in Fynshavn liegen und fahre nur noch gezielt auf Platte raus, denn die laufen immer und sind reichlich auf den Sanbänken zwischen 8 und 20m zu finden, Dorsche sind dann ein netter aber wirklich seltener Beifabg.Ich kenne Frank schon seit gut 15 Jahren und er ist echt immer ehrlich zu seinen Kunden und versucht auch trotz der schlechten Fänge den Kunden gute Tipps zu geben.Ich kann nur hoffen das die entäuschten Kunden wieder bei ihn buchen werden,denn es wird sicher wieder besser mit dem Dorsch.Ich bin der Meinung das die Winter der letzten Jahre einfach zu warm waren und es zuwenig Ostwind gab der den Fisch in den Belt drückt und die Strömungen einfach ungünstig sind (waren). Es scheint als wäre es am Grund einfach tod, nur noch ne dicke trübe motterschicht.Dazu kommen die vielen Netze der Fischer,die vielen Angler die meinen sie müssen jeden 38er Dorsch einpacken.Naja grundsätzlich ist aber die Ecke um Fynshavn einer schöne Gegend um dort einen schönen Angelurlaub zu verbringen.Also liebe Kollegen haltet durch,es kann nur besser werden.MfG Matze#h


----------



## Stephan25 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

ich glaube, ich habe dein Boot gesehen. Die Quicksilver namens Carpe Diem liegt gleich vorne als erstes am Bootssteg, nicht?

Ja, schlechter kann' s kaum noch werden!

Aber zum Angeln gehören ja nun mal auch Fische fangen, da nützt mir eine schöne Gegend, ein kompetenter Vermieter und sonstiges positives auch nicht viel. Erst recht nicht, wenn ich 800 km fahren muß (in der gleichen Zeit bin ich in Nord-Norwegen!). Wobei ich jetzt Fynshav ausdrücklich natürlich nicht mit Norwegen vergleichen will!

Trotzdem würde mich der wirkliche Grund interessieren, warum es, zumindest dieses Jahr, keine Dorsche (mehr?) gibt. Nicht einmal Untermaßige, z.B. beim Plattfischangeln auf Wurm. Da konnte man sich "einst" kaum davor retten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja genau,gleich links am Steg steht mein Kutter.Dann ist der dir ja aufgefallen....Ja du hast ja natürlich auch recht,ich hab gut reden,ich brauche nur 1,25 Stunden mitn Auto zu fahren und dann bin ich bei unseren Boot. Naja wollte ja nur vermeiden das enttäuschte Kunden da alles auf den Vermieter schieben,denn das habe ich schon paar mal live erlebt. Es ist wirklich erschreckend mit den Dorschen um Als, ich persönlich werde (wenn der Wind mal nicht so stark ist) mal in den nächsten Tagen eine weitere Tour wagen und an SüdAero vorbei,Richtung Marstal Bucht fahren und versuchen mitn Jig mal paar Dorsche zu bekommen,dort hatte ich in der letzten Zeit 3-4 schöne bekommen (um die 70cm).Wenn nix geht habe ich immer Würmer dabei und fische dann mit leichten Geschirr und Buttlöffel auf Platte, und ne 45er Platte anner Spinnrute macht auch richtig spass.Wie gesagt es kann nur besser werden.Und zb. auf Langeland soll es auch nicht so rosig sein im moment, also ich hoffe es ist nur eine Momentaufnahme.
Hattet ihr ne Antares gechartert? Gruß Matze|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tja Stephan, ich habe letztens mit Morten geschnackt, ihm gehört die MS NANA in Fynshavn.Er Hat eine Unterwasserkamera an Bord und kann dort gut beobachten wie es unter Wasser so aussieht, es ist wirklich so das das Ostseewasser sich wohl in schichten aufgeteilt hat, so sind die ersten 12m klar (zb. bei 20m tiefe) und der Rest ist motterich und trübe und nur wenig bewegung, und es scheint ein dicker Schleiher aufn Grund zu liegen und so gut wie kein Sauerstoff da, alles tot irgentwie.Aber wie und warum und ob das alles damit zu tun hat weiss ich auch nicht.Aber Platte, Wittlinge, Hornis und Mefos gibt es dort reichlich,nur der Dorsch scheint ausgestorben zu sein,liegt es doch an den Schleppnetzfischern?????....Olli Kahn würde jetzt sagen:" Immer weiter machen, immer immer weiter machen".... Ratlos grüßt Matze|wavey:


----------



## Stephan25 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ... Wie gesagt es kann nur besser werden.Und zb. auf Langeland soll es auch nicht so rosig sein im moment, also ich hoffe es ist nur eine Momentaufnahme.
> Hattet ihr ne Antares gechartert? Gruß Matze|wavey:


 
Nein, um Langeland ist es auch nicht viel besser. Mein Kumpel Franz war Ende Mai eine Woche mit dem Kutter um Langeland unterwegs (übrigens auch in der Marstall Bugt). Er kam auf ganze 3 Dorsche in dieser Woche! Selbst der Käptain war verzweifelt, weil man Ihm vorwarf, keine Fische zu finden. Fische, die es offensichtlich z.Zt. nicht gibt....

Ja, wir hatten die (alte) Antares. Der Motor hätte mal dringend eine Generalüberholung nötig, ansonsten gutes Boot.

Die NANA ist uns des öfteren begegnet. Schien auch nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen zu suchen.

Wie war es eigentlich letztes Jahr?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@stephan

Also letztes Jahr war ich eigentlich zufrieden, ich hatte immer meine Dorsche gefangen, auch das Schleppen mit Wobblern im Flachwasser vor Aero war auch super, aber seit Dezember ist es wie abgeschnitten,und wenn du Dorsch findest sind es nur kleine Spots mit einer Hand voll Fischen, die dann aber recht groß sind.
Die Antares Boote sind echt super robust, klar wenn die jede Woche "geschrubbt" werden sind die Motoren mal ausgelutscht.Aber die sind zuverlässig und das ist das wichtigste.
Ich werd mal Berichten wie es läuft diese Woche bei mir,ich hoffe ich kann bald los, im moment is mir zuviel Wind.
Wo habt ihr denn gefischt?
Gruß Matze#h


----------



## Stephan25 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

ja, wenn, dann sind es wohl wirklich nur kleine Trupps, m.E. sogar nur Einzelfische (sofern's das beim Dorsch gibt).

Wie gesagt, am ersten Tag bei eigentlich gar keinem Dorschwetter (über 28°C) und strahlendem Sonnenschein und kaum Wind, hatten wir 6 Dorsche in 10-11 m etwas südlich von Mommark (4) und ganz am Südzipfel von Als (2) auf leichtes Gerät. 2 waren mit über 3 kg ganz gute #6.
Südlich von Mommark lagen leider viele Stellnetze :v.
In den darauffolgenden Tagen haben wir diese Stellen immer wieder angefahren: NULL, kein Fisch mehr #d, auch in anderen Tiefen nicht :c. Das hat uns eigentlich gewundert.

Wir probierten es auch vor Lyö und Aerö bzw. dazwischen:NULL #q. Allerdings hatte ein anderes Boot vor Aerö 4 Stück gefangen |kopfkrat. 

Dann fischten wir noch links hoch bis zum zweiten Leuchtturm, aber vorwiegend auf Platte. Am Riff versuchten wir es auf Anraten von Frank Röhrchen erst gar nicht.

Der Nordwest hatte uns zwar eingschränkt, aber an dem lag's nicht, dass wir nichts gefangen haben


----------



## heinschlur (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fahre seit mehreren Jahren nach Als,starte jedoch von Mommark.Wenn nichts geht fahrt Gammel Pöl,das ist der Südostzipfel von Als.In der Nähe der gelb-schwarzen Untiefentonne gab es eigentlich immer was zu hohlen,wenn man die richtige Tiefe raus hat!
Gruss Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ stephan

Ja dann habt ihr ja auch ein relativ großes Gebiet versucht zu befischen, habt ihr auch mal nur mit Jig probiert,bestimmt oder? Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit leichten Geschirr und Jig 1. mehr Fische fängt und 2. auch die größeren.

Das Riff am Gammel Poel ist auch ein guter Platz zum Fischen, hier hab ich bislang nur auf Downrigger Mefos gefangen (55-65cm).Dorsche waren nicht dabei.Beobachte aber ständig das dort meistens der erste Stopp der Kutter aus Mommark ist, die nach kurzer Zeit meistens aber Richtung SüdAero weiter tukkern.

Man muss wirklich geduld haben zur Zeit und suchen,suchen,suchen.Und diejenigen die ein eigenes Boot haben und schnell vor Ort sind machen das auch,aber die Urlauber die viel Geld ausgeben für 1 Woche oder 1 WE haben nicht die Zeit, und kennen das Gebiet meistens nicht so und dann wird es riiiiiichtig mies.
Also immer Würmer einpacken und mit Buttlöffel schön auf Butt jiggen,macht auch Spaß und ab und zu steigt ein Dorsch ein.
Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Stephan25 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hei Matze,

glaub' mir, wir haben alles probiert: Gufis, Jigs, Pilker(chen), selbsverständlich alles in "gängigen" Farben. Die Dorsche fingen wir auf Gufi und Einzeljig, in rot und motoroil-glitter, 18-30gr.

Zu viert auf dem Boot konnten wir parallel mehrere Köderarten und Farben einsetzen, um zu testen. Ohne Erfolg! Einach NULL.

Am Fischen lag's nicht.

Ich glaube nicht, dass wir irgendwo an den Fischen vorbeigeangelt haben, es gab bzw. gibt keine!


----------



## shad (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute, hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es so etwas (kein Fisch, "toter Grund") schon einmal in der Vergangenheit gegeben hat? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß nächstes Jahr wieder alles i.O. ist am kl. Belt...! Wir fahren jetzt seit 10 Jahren mehrfach im Jahr für 1 Woche nach Frank, aber so etwas wie dieses Jahr habe ich noch nie erlebt. Wir haben unseren nächsten Törn im November geplant, aber bei der Lage werden wir uns daß wohl noch einmal überlegen...! Gruß,
           shad


----------



## ralle (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ist das wirklich so übel ?????????

Ich wollte im Juli auch nochmal hin - aber 600km für keinen Fisch zu fahren, ist mir auch zuviel.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vor ca. 20 Jahren hatten wir auch schon mal so schwierige Bedingungen bei den Dorschen, da konnte man hinfahren wo man wollte, nirgends vernünftige Dorschfänge. Manchmal war man froh, wenn am Tag auf dem Kutter 10-20 Dorsche bei 40 Man gefangen wurden. Diese hatten dafür aber vernünftige Größen und untermaßige waren Fehlanzeige.

Im Gegenzug wurden aber immer sehr gute Plattfisch- und Wittlingfänge gemacht. Vom Strand sah es nicht anders aus. 

Das ging ca. 2 Jahre so und danach ging es wieder bergauf. 

Wenn ich mir meine letzte Branbungssaison so anschaue, könnte es wieder in die gleiche Richtung gehen. Denn wenn Dorsche gefangen wurden, dann waren sie schon knapp 50cm oder größer. Untermaßige hatte ich nur 4 Stück, über die ganze Saison. Dafür aber wieder mehr Butt.

Ich denke, man muss die Entwicklung mal beobachten und die Sache nicht überdramatisieren.


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es so etwas (kein Fisch, "toter Grund") schon einmal in der Vergangenheit gegeben hat? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß nächstes Jahr wieder alles i.O. ist am kl. Belt...! Wir fahren jetzt seit 10 Jahren mehrfach im Jahr für 1 Woche nach Frank, aber so etwas wie dieses Jahr habe ich noch nie erlebt. Wir haben unseren nächsten Törn im November geplant, aber bei der Lage werden wir uns daß wohl noch einmal überlegen...! Gruß,
> shad


 
Hallo shad
finds ziemlich erschreckend was im kleinen Belt momentan abgeht . Dorsche nicht vorhanden das einzige was wohl beist sind die Platten . Habs zu zweit 3 Tage (16 Stunden am Tag) lang vor Lyo , Gammel Poel und Äerö an allen mir bekannten Stellen probiert mit 4 Ruten und sämtlichen Ködern hatten dan gerade mal 16 masige Dorsche gefangen . Was mir auffiel die Fische bissen alle in der Dämmerung das fischen am Tag hätten wir getrost lassen können . Wems intressiert under Deutschland-angeln und dann Anglerinsel Langeland ist das Problem mit den toter Grund recht gut beschrieben. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Karpfengott (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|wavey:Hallo zusammen.
Kann ich absolut bestätigen.
Vor jedem Dorsch steht viel Arbeit , aber fangbar sind sie doch.
Als ich Ende April für eine Woche rund um Kegnaes  mit meinem Boot unterwegs war hiess es immer früh aufstehen und spät zu Bett.Ab halb 5 in den Morgenstunden bis ca. 10.00 und dann wieder ab 18.00-22.00 Uhr intensivstes Angeln.
Da ich mein eigenes Boot habe fiel mir das natürlich nicht sonderlich schwer , aber ich habe mit vielen Anglern , die sich unter anderem für teueres Geld in Sonderborg und /oder Mommark ihr Boot geliehen haben , gesprochen und die haben teilweise nicht einen einzigen Dorsch gefangen.
Für mich war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg eine Seekarte,Ortskenntnis,GPS und Fishfinder,viel Zeit und Geduld.
Wir haben uns durch die Schwärme von Wittlingen gekämpft , weil sich die Dorsche darunter gemischt hatten, wir haben jede kleine Bodenerhebung, jedes noch so kleine  Loch und jede Kante mehrfach abgefischt und gut gefangen.
Allerdings wie bereits erwähnt jeden Fisch wirklich erarbeitet.
Die Zeiten in denen man den Pilker einfach runter lassen konnte sind wohl vorbei .
Im Hafen von Horuphav habe ich mich auch mit Anglern unterhalten die nicht bereit waren mitten in der Nacht aufzustehen oder bis in die Nacht hinein zu angeln.Die fuhren morgens raus wenn wir mit voller Fischkiste reinkamen und die sind leer ausgegangen und schreiben jetzt wohl das die Ostsee leer sei.
Sicher sind es heute weniger Dorsche , aber leer ist der kleine Belt deswegen nicht.Und ich bin mir sicher das ich mir beim nächsten Angelurlaub wieder meine Dorsche fangen werde.
Also Leute, nicht aufgeben, der Dorsch macht es uns nur eben nicht mehr so einfach wie früher.
Viel Glück und Petrie Heil





matze2004 schrieb:


> @ stephan
> 
> Ja dann habt ihr ja auch ein relativ großes Gebiet versucht zu befischen, habt ihr auch mal nur mit Jig probiert,bestimmt oder? Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit leichten Geschirr und Jig 1. mehr Fische fängt und 2. auch die größeren.
> 
> ...


----------



## shad (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wer uns kennt, der weiß, daß wir immer die Ersten sind, die rausfahren und die letzten, die reinkommen und daß hat sich auch immer bezahlt gemacht. :m Wir kämpfen um jeden Fischkontakt, aber es müssen auch Fische zum Fangen da sein, sonst macht das alles keinen Sinn...! Naja, ich denke mal, wir werden im November auf jeden Fall wieder angreifen, denn das Jucken in den Fingern ist schon wieder kaum noch auszuhalten...


----------



## freibadwirt (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad 
wann ward ihr den beim Frank ? Ein Bekannter von mir ist seit 3 Tagen oben noch keinen einzigen Leo gefangen#d und die Jungs fischen auch den ganzen Tag lang .Wir sind auch grad am überlegen im November wieder rauf zu fahren aber 2000km rausblasen bei den Benzinpreisen und dann kaum Fisch das überlegt man sich halt X mal . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@all

Hej Leute,ich werde nächste Woche mal intensiv von Fynshavn aus die Südspitze von Aero bis hin nach Marstal Bucht befischen.Ich bin da guter Dinge, wer sucht, findet auch sein Fisch,da bin ich mir sicher.Auch Angelerglück muss man sich erarbeiten.Die fetten Zeiten mit vollen Fischkisten sind schon lange vorbei, nicht nur im kleinen Belt.Ich werde dann wieder berichten, mit Beweisfoto.......#6 Gruss MATZE


----------



## shad (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Andreas  
Wir mussten unseren diesjährigen Apriltörn leider absagen, weil die Frau meines Kumpels erkrankt war |uhoh: Im November des letzten Jahres waren wir das letzte Mal oben und haben - wie gewohnt - hervorragend gefangen 

@Matze
Ja mach das mal, interessiert mich auch brennend.


----------



## Stephan25 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Hej Leute,ich werde nächste Woche mal intensiv von Fynshavn aus die Südspitze von Aero bis hin nach Marstal Bucht befischen.Ich bin da guter Dinge, wer sucht, findet auch sein Fisch,da bin ich mir sicher.Auch Angelerglück muss man sich erarbeiten.Die fetten Zeiten mit vollen Fischkisten sind schon lange vorbei, nicht nur im kleinen Belt.Ich werde dann wieder berichten, mit Beweisfoto.......#6 Gruss MATZE


 
Hei Matze, 
da fährst du immerhin gute 35 km (einfach!), das muß sich schon lohnen. 
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg und bin auch gespannt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja, mit 22 Knoten sind die 35km dochn klackst.....Nee schön gemütlich mit 10 Knoten und Autopilot an ist das ganz angenehm.Leider sind Windvorhersagen nich soooo dolle
Gruß MAtze


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

q matze 2004
wie wars denn ???
Gruß andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Andreas, leider war ich noch nicht los,dauernd Wind angesagt,ich hoffe das ich jetzt bald mal spontan los kann,hab im moment genug Zeit.Werde aber sofort berichten wenn ich wieder im Hafen bin.Gruß Matze


----------



## Kleini (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Du hast recht , man sollte auf keinen Fall immer gleich aufgeben wenns mal nicht so läuft . Ich bin auch sehr oft in Fynshavn mit der " Silke"  blau - weiss Kennzeichen MD .
Mein Freund der Gunnar fährt das Boot am Ende der Slipanlage grün -weiss , haste garantiert schon gesehen . Wir fahren auch 4-6 Stunden und ich war seit November jeden Monat einmal da , wenn Dorsch gefangen wird meistens vernünftige Größen aber es stimmt man muss sich wirklich auskennen . Die paar Stellen vom Inselführer reichen nicht aus , ich erkunde bei jeder Tour neue interessante Stellen . Was mich wirklich interessiert sind Angelplätze um Marstal und Südaerö . Man könnte ja mal zusammen dort hinfahren ? Wenn Du Lust hast können wir da mal was probieren . Ich angel auch sehr gerne auf Platte , es muss kein Dorsch mit aller Gewalt sein . Überlegs Dir , die nächste Woche siehts gut aus bis Freitag . Tschüß Ronald .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wieder da vom Angeln !!!!
So, bin gerade wieder da vom Angeln vor Aero Süd/Marstal.Was soll ich sagen, ich bin super zufrieden.Habe insgesamt 18 Dorsche in knapp 4 Std. gefangen, alle in 18m Tiefe und mit Gummifisch (Orange mit Schwarzen Glitter).Es waren gute Brummer dabei von 75cm.Die anderen Waren alle über 60cm.Fotos hab ich mit dem Handy gemacht (5 Megapixel !!!) weiss nur noch nich wie ich die aufs Notebok bekomme,stelle sie dann noch ein.
Wetter war top, NW 3,später 1-2 und sonne satt.

@Kleini
Hallo, ja klar das Boot kenne ich, ich habe mir die Bootsplane angesehen, der Gunnar wollte evtl. eine neue haben, da ich Sattler bin,kein Problem.Habe aber ne neue Handy Nummer und habe daher nix mehr von ihm gehört.
Nun zum Angeln, ja zur Zeit wird so gut wie nix gefangen im kleinen Belt deshalb bin ich mal ausn Belt raus um zu gucken wies da läuft,wie oben zu sehen hat sich die weite Tour gelohnt,ich werde nächstes mal wieder dort hin und weitere Stellen anfahren, aber das Wetter muss da hinten mitmachen,zuviel NW dann wirds schnell kappelig.Zudem ist es richtig weit, ich bin 1,5Std gefahren (mit 15 Knoten !!!)
Sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr wieder da seit, dann machen wir ne Kombi Tour:vik:

Grüße 
Matze


----------



## Kleini (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Glückwunsch zum Fang , lohnt sich doch dorthin wie es scheint . Ich melde mich bei Dir bevor es losgeht . Gunnar hat Freitag richtig gut gefangen (Hornhechte,Dorsche um die 60cm und Wittlinge) . Wieviel km sagt Dir Dein GPS - Gerät bis Südaerö ?
Bis bald Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Puuh,da hab ich garnich nach geguckt ich glaube das sind bestimmt 30km !!! eine Tour!Bis zum Ende Aero ist das ne Ecke.Ja geb mal bescheid,vllt habe ich Zeit und ich komme mit,dann fahren wir als Flotte Richtung Dorsch.Was für ein Boot hast du denn?Gruß Matze


----------



## Kleini (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Ich hab ein Kajütboot Drago Boats 520 HK  , 5,20m lang mit einem 2 Taktmotor Tohatsu 50 PS .  Für die 9,8 km bis Lyo Flak hab ich schon mal bei ruhigem Wetter 22 Minuten geschafft  , dann gehts natürlich ins Portomonee , aber wenn mann mal schnell rüber will gehts . Kennst Du die Stelle hinterm Lyo Flak in der Bucht Knolden ? Da solls richtig gute AAle geben , da ist es 1-2m tief direkt in der Bucht man könnte dort über Nacht ankern .
Laut Rapsbande (Angelführer Fünen) eine gute Ecke .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@kleini
Aso, an welchen Steg steht dein Boot denn?

Ja Lyo Flak,da ist man ratz fatz drüben.Geangelt habe ich dort schon lange nicht mehr,außer auf den Sandbänken direkt vor Lyo,da gibts reichlich Butt.Interessant war auch ein Graben zwischen Lyo und Avernako,aber zu Zeit alles tot.
Also ich denke mal bis Aero Süd sinds locker 30km.Wir werden sehen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Stephan25 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo Matze #h,

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Dorschen #6.

Dennoch stellt sich weiterhin die Frage, was um/vor Süd-Aerö anders/besser ist als im Belt und es dort anscheinend noch Dorsche gibt ;+.


----------



## Kleini (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Mein Boot Steht zu Hause unterm Schleppdach , es steht nur in Fynshavn wenn ich für 2 Tage hoch fahre (360km !) und das ist bald . Spätestens in einer Woche wenn der Wind mitspielt . Guckst Du Windguru unter Mommark , wenn alles weiss ist fährt Kleini los zum Angeln . Tschüß bis bald .
PS: Die Buttstelle ist mir noch nicht bekannt vor Lyo .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja die windprognosen sind ja nich so dolle, hoffe das es zum WE besser wird.Dann wird ich wohl auch wieder auf die Jagd gehen.
Die Sandbänke vor Lyo sind eigentlich bekannt, habe dort schon desöfteren 50 Platte am Tag gehabt,die richtige Tiefe gefunden dann ist es ein Kinderspiel.Benutze meistens einen Buttlöffel mit Ringelwurm,schöne leichte Spinnrute und dann gehts los.Ab der W-Flak Tonne östliche Richtung ist alles Sandboden,dort wirst du sicher was kriegen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Kleini (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Du hast recht der Wind treibt da ein böses Spiel mit uns Anglern , erst sahs noch gut aus aber jetzt kannstes vergessen . Aber manchmal wird besser genauso schnell wies kommt.
Mit den Plattfischstellen das muss ich unbedingt probieren . Wenn nichts läuft bin ich über jeden platten Kumpel erfreut , die schmecken geräuchert leggger !
Hast Du schon mal einen Steinbutt erlegt ?
Bis bald Kleini .


----------



## Kleini (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Am Mittwoch fahre ich höchstwahrscheinlich hoch nach Fynshavn für 3 Tage . Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja . Wenn Du meine Nummer haben willst musst Du vorher mailen .
ronaldklein@freenet.de
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Kleini
Ok alles klar.Es wird Zeit das der Wind sich mal wieder einkriegt,das Wetter is ja schrecklich.Wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich spontan hin,fahre ja nur 1,5 Std dann bin ich im Hafen|rolleyesMelde mich.Gruss Matze


----------



## Rudolf.D (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wo sind in lyo die bessten angelplätze in Loy auf dorsch oder plattfisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Rudolf

Meinst du AUF der Insel Lyö oder drum herum?
Willst du dort von Land angeln oder von Boot?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Rudolf.D (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich meint die Insel *Lyö *wir wollten da in 1 woche oder so auf dorsch oder scholle angeln. da ich gelesen habe das mann da sehr gut auf _*Plattfisch*_ Angeln kann wollt ich fragen wo den am besten auf *Plattfisch* angeln kann weil wir da nur 1 tag sind und nicht die ganze zeit suchen wollen . 

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer ne Stelle sagen könnt. achso wir angeln auf nen Boot


MFG Rudolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ rudolf

ok, also Dorsche fangen vor oder um Lyö ist seit Monaten wie eine Suche nach der Stecknadel im Heuhaufen. Aber Platte geht sehr gut vor Lyö.Wenn du eine Seekarte hast wirst du SÜdWestlich von Lyö die Untiefentonne W-Flak finden, von dort aus kannst du in Nordöstliche,Östlichliche Richtung,also von der Tonne nach rechts ab, die komplette Insellänge abfischen,dort sind riesige Sandflächen, gefangen habe ich dort, je nach Wetter und Strömung von 6 bis 20m.Am besten du packst dir Buttlöffel ein und bestückst diese mit einen Seeringelwürm und fischt aktiv auf die Platten.Diese Methode fängt meist mehr als das sture runter und liegen lassen.lass dich einfach treiben mit deinen Boot so fischt du dort alle tiefen ab und weisst genau wo die jungs sitzen.An guten Tagen habe ich dort am Wochenende über 100 Platte gefangen.Das ist aber leider nicht immer so,aber du wirst dort sicher Platte fangen,fahr früh raus(4.00 Uhr) geht im Moment am besten bis mittag, dann wieder ab 20.00 Uhr bis es dunkel wird.Wenn du ein Dorsch fängst dort hast du ein Glückstag.Schönen Urlaub.Mfg Matze


----------



## Rudolf.D (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vielen dank 

bin auf in cemping platzt in Middelfahr da is nich so mit angeln in der letzten 4 jahr dorsche höchstens 60 cm ein mal in der woche


----------



## Rudolf.D (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so jetzt hab ich mir das noch mal richtig durch gelesen
leider hab ich keine seekarte kannst du mir das beschreiben wo dir tonne ist

ich hab da was um kreist wo ist das ungefähr im   gelben,schwartzten,roten,grün,blaun,
ODER im Weißen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ rudolf
Also wenn du jetzt von oben auf das Foto guckst, meine ich sie Strecke unterhalb LYö,also den Bereich den du groß weiss eingerahmt hast.Auf dem Foto siehst du Östlich eine kleine Landspitze, von dort rechts runter Tiefen wie gesagt von 6-20m alles mal testen, du wirst dort Garantiert Platte fangen.WICHTIG,besorg die Buttlöffel ! Die sind sehr fängig.Gruß Matze


----------



## Rudolf.D (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

danke ich hab aber die sehe seewurmer regen wurmer gehen auch oder    



bin in dånemark kann nicht mit der taster tur schreiben 

fahre warschein lich freitag


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nein, besorg dir unbedingt Seeringelwürmer.Wenn du schon in Middelfart bist kannst du dort im Angelladen welche kaufen.


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

wie sieht es denn z.Z. um die Nord-Spitze Als aus?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Info's? z.B. bei Tranesand

Bin auch immer offen für Wittlinge


----------



## shad (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin!

@Matze2004  Erkennt man Sandflächen auf dem Echolot? Wenn ja, wie?  Wir fahren im November wieder nach Frank und wenn mit Dorsch nichts gehen sollte, müssen wir uns ja nach Alternativen umschauen...
Gruß,
          shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ shad

also wenn du dich rechts von der W-Flak Tonne (die siehst du auf Franks Seekartenplotter) aufhält und die kolmplette Insel abfischt befindest du dich dort überall auf Sandboden, die Sandflächen sind dort weitesgehend überall.Ansonsten wenn nicht wieder irgenteiner am Echolot rumgefummelt hat siehst du oder erkennst du sandbänke logischer Weise anhand der Bodenstruktur auf dem Bildschirm, d.h. um so heller das Signal vom Fussboden ist um so mehr befindest du dich auf Sandboden, wird der Untergund härter(Muschelbänke,Steine) siehst du auf dem Bildschirm das der Grund schwarz oder Dunkler wird.Suche am besten mit 2-3 Knoten.Aber vor Lyö ist sowieso nur Sand.Mein Tipp, besorgt euch Buttlöffel !!!!!
Zur Zeit fange ich sehr gut bei der SüdSpitze Aero, Dorsche bis 80cm habe ich dort die letzten 4 Wochen gefangen, jedoch wenn ihr eine Antares mietet müsst ihr viel Zeit einplanen, vom Hafen sind es gute 30 Km! Ich selber fahre "gemütlich" mit 15 Knoten und fahre gute 1,5 Std inkl. einen kleinen Stop am Wrack am Gammel Poel. Die weite Anfahrt ist im moment nötig, den im Belt geht so gut wie garnix, was den Dorsch angeht,Wittlinge,Hornis und Platte sind überall gegenwärtig.Gruß Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ chrisi

keine ahnung was dort geht im moment, ich selber habe mich da schon ewig nicht mehr hingetraut weil ich dort fast nie was ordentliches gefangen habe (ich meine Dorsch).
Wittlinge sind ja reichlich zu finden, denke auch NordAls wirst du schwärme finden.
Gut kannst du dort auf Platte angeln ,das ist im moment das einzige was man dort relativ erfolgreich beangeln kann.Im Winter ist es dort natürlich interessant auf Meerforelle.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Chrisi04 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@matze2004

ok, 
ich danke Dir für deine Antwort.
Für mich ist es nicht wichtig um jeden Preis Dorsch zu fangen, ich esse auch sehr gerne Wittling (wenn er denn auch eine gewisse Größe hat, zudem hab ich meinen Spass wenn die an den Jig-Schwänzen rumzupfen aber nicht hängen).

Platte werde ich mal schauen was ich da so machen kann

Danke Dir nochmals für die Antwort


----------



## shad (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, danke für deine Auskunft. Ich werde das auf unserem Farbecholot mal ein wenig im Auge behalten, mit den Sandbänken (ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen |kopfkrat). Was läuft denn so in der Vodrups Flak? Oder Pols Rev? Auch nichts? Dort war die letzten Jahre im November eigentlich immer der eine oder andere Dorsch zu holen...! Wie tief hast du denn gefangen? Eine Frage nochmal zu den Buttlöffeln: Wie fischt man damit? Zupfen, wie einen Twister? Ich habe schon einmal probiert, damit zu fischen, aber leider ohne Erfolg ( übrigends auch vor Lyö - west flak nach Süden runter...). Ein anderer Bordie schrieb mir damals, daß es daran gelegen hat, daß wir unser Boot nicht verankert hätten... 
Gruß,   shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ shad

Doch also am Riff halte ich grundsätzlich einmal überm Wrack an und da bekomm ich meistens die ersten 2-3 Dorsche,wenn du das Wrack findest wirst du sehen das es in NordÖstliche Richtung gaanz langsam flach ausläuft, dort kommen meistens die Bisse.Sonst halte ich mich dort nich lange auf, außer ab Dezember,denn dort bin ich gerne am Trollen.Vodrups Flak habe ich auch schöne Dorsche bekommen, jedoch auf der Ost Kante, also Richtung AeroSüdspitze.Tiefe so um 17-19m.
Also mit den Buttlöffeln ist man (meiner Meinung) wesentlich effektiver vom treibenen Boot, das macht die Sache doch erst interessant für die Platten.Meistens benutze ich Buttlöffel mit Gewichten von 40-60gr.,Farben perlmutt/Glitter (Durutt Pilker hat die),30cm Mundschnur und eine 8mm Perle Rot oder Rot/Gelb.Gefischt wird damit als wenn du nur mitn Jig angelts, also locker zupfen übern Grund, mal n Minute liegen lassen , mal wieder zupfen.Die Bisse kommen meistens beim hochzupfen.Mit einer leichten Spinnrute WG 10-50gr. bringt das Richtig Spass wenn da mal eine 45er Platte einsteigt.Und wenn ihr im November da seit, werdet ihr Eimerweise fangen.Sagt mir doch Bescheid und ich fahre dann auch mit raus und wir klappern die Sandbänke ab.Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (1. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, das mit dem zusammen Rausfahren ist eine gute Idee. Wenn unser Termin steht, melde ich mich. Bevorzugst Du für den Buttlöffel Ringelwürmer, oder Wattis? Bei Frank bekommst du ja nur noch Ringelwürmer...! Ich frage deswegen, weil ich meine, daß Wattis auf Butt fängiger sind, zumindest auf Fehmarn beim Brandungsfischen...!

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ shad

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Ringler, weil sie natürlich auch länger am Haken bleiben,wenn du Wattis und mit Buttlöffel am "Jiggen" bist, müsst du dauernd den Wurm erneuern.ALso ich würde auf jeden Fall Ringler einpacken.Beim Brandungsangeln geb ich dir recht, da fische ich auch lieber mit Wattis, aber da liegt der Köder auch stur rum, beim aktiven Fischen mit z.b. dem Buttlöffel würde ich immer den Ringler bevorzugen,zumal Frank ja eh nur Seeringler da hat.Wenn du dir Wattis aus Flensburg mitbringst(Köderautomat DS-Angelsport) kannst du ja ein Watti auf die Mundschnur ziehen und dahinter den Ringler, ist bestimmt ein Top Köder Mix für die Platten.Gruß Matze


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (4. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,#h
bin ab Sonntag eine Woche in Fynshavn mit Boot.Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo es zurzeit mit dem Fisch dort aussieht.Oder ist es gerade nicht so der Hit.Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

                                                  Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Stephan25 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleiner Fisch,

deine Frage beantwortet sich von allein, wenn du dir die Zeit nimmst und die vorherigen postings in diesem Forumthema durchliest .


----------



## freibadwirt (4. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleiner Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> bin ab Sonntag eine Woche in Fynshavn mit Boot.Kann mir jemand sagen wie und wo es zurzeit mit dem Fisch dort aussieht.Oder ist es gerade nicht so der Hit.Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


 
Na ja ganz so ist es nicht . Bei den Kuttern die von Laboe z. B. rausfahren sind die Dorschfänge in den  letzten 4 Wochen westentlich besser geworden .|kopfkrat#c#6
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ kleiner Fisch

Versuche es in östliche Richtung von Fynshavn,ganz durch bis zum ende,Gammel Poel heisst die Ecke,dort fange ich zur Zeit gut,wenn du ruhiges Wetter hast fahr rüber zur Insel Aero, dort findest du auf dér Seekarte in Südlicher Richtund das Vodrup Flak,probiere dort ringsum,dort halten sich einige Schöne Dorsche auf.Lyö,Hesteskoen,Lillegrund,Söndre Stenrön usw. solltest du nur mit ner Packung Seeringelwürmer anfahren und auf den Sandbänken auf Butt fischen,diese werden ganzjährig gut gefangen.Gruß Matze


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (5. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke matze,
das ist mal eine top aussage.Finde ich ganz toll von Dir einem so zu helfen, ist ja heute nicht mehr so selbstverständich.Ich hoffe natürlich das wir etwas an Board ziehen können,und werden natürlich hier berichten.

                                                                Gruß Jürgen #:


----------



## Karpfengott (5. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleiner Fisch schrieb:


> Danke matze,
> das ist mal eine top aussage.Finde ich ganz toll von Dir einem so zu helfen, ist ja heute nicht mehr so selbstverständich.Ich hoffe natürlich das wir etwas an Board ziehen können,und werden natürlich hier berichten.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen #:


Hallo Kleiner Fisch.
Hier im Board findest du jede Menge hilfsbereiter Angelkollegen und eigentlich auf jede Frage ein Antwort.
Es gibt sie nämlich noch , die hilfsbereiten Angler und hier ist Helfen tatsächlich noch selbstverständlich.|supergri|supergri
Ich weiss ja nicht wie dein Boot beschaffen ist und wie seetüchtig du selber bist, aber viele weitere schöne Angelplätze mit Aussicht auf schöne Fische findest du auch wenn du noch weiter um die Südspitze von Als herumfährst.Zunächst kommt hinter Gammelpol eine schöne Driftstrecke entlang der Skovmosebucht mit Aussicht auf Dorsch und Platte .Wassertiefe 7-12 mtr.Weiter Richtung Kegnaes Leuchtturm kommt dann gegenüber des Drejet Dammes, an dem sich auch eine Drift lohnt , die grüne Tonne.Hier stehen eigentlich immer Dorsche.Und dann bist du schon fast am Bredegrund.Eine weit ausgedehnte Sandgrundstelle.Darauf stehen die Platten und an den Kanten die Dorsche.Wenn du dann  rechts herum um Kegnaes  weiterfährst lohnt es sich immer parallel zur Halbinsel Kegnaes zu driften.Viele Kanten,Löcher  und Berge bringen immer Fisch.Nicht zu vergessen der Middelgrund.Eine ausgetonnte Flachstelle mit Sandgrund für Platte und an den Kanten ganzjährig Dorsch.Und wenn du noch genügend Sprit im Tank hast weiter Richtung Kegnaes Ende.(Windräder)Wasser zwischen 5 und 17 mtr in Ufernähe und weiter draussen Untiefen und tiefe Löcher bis 38 mtr.
Ich selber fische immer in dieser Gegend.
Les doch mal meinen Bericht  #h Kegnaes,auch im Sommer Klasse,Dorsch ist da #h


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (6. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Karpfengott,#6
vom Boot her ist es kein problem und ich hatte bislang auch noch nicht das Problem das mir das essen aus dem Gesicht gefallen ist.Dann kann es  ja losgehen,und mit so einer guten Hilfe von hier aus kann nix mehr schief gehen.Ich werde natürlich genügend Fotos und Videos machen,denn ihr sollt ja auch davon ein wenig haben.Vielen Dank nochmal




                                                                                Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallooo, wo bleiben denn mal aktuelle Fang Infos rund um Fynshavn?


----------



## Chrisi04 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann nur mit Köbingsmark dienen 

zwischen 4 und 7 m beim schleppen Hornhecht (bei jeder Ausfahrt), die Uferangler liefen fast Täglich mit Fischen rum die eine rudimentäre Flosse hatten *g*
Wittling auf 14m aber so was von klein,naja hol ich mir die kommendes Jahr, hatte die auf nem Heringsvorfach.
Hörensagen, gute Fänge von Dorsch in der Bucht von Aabenraa.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wieder da vom kurztrip aus Fynshavn.13.00 Uhr abgelegt Richtung Gammel Poel,geangelt an "meiner" Stelle mit Spinnrute und Jig und schöne 9 Dorsche gefangen ( 58-81cm).Also die Dorsche sind da,man muss nur Geduld haben.Gegen 21.00 Uhr dann wieder Heil angelegt.Wetter war super,endlich mal kein Sturm:vik:.Gut das ich los war.! 
So liebe Angelkollegen,haut rein,ich warte auf Fangberichte.Gruss Matze


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (18. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo!
Gibt`s derzeit aktuelle Infos aus Fynshav und Umgebung? War jemand bei Röhrchen.
Wir fahren mit Der NANA am 8.9. vier Tage raus.....
Vielleicht hat jemand was aktuelles vom kleinen Belt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Dorsch Tom.

Ja ich bin regelmäßig dort im Hafen, das letze mal war ich Samstag los,Ergebnis sie 2 Berichte über diesen.Die Dorschfänge sind langsam besser geworden,aber trotzdem sind die fänge sehr bescheiden.Morten,Skipper der NANA, gibt sich auf jeden Fall mühe und hat in den letzten Tagen auch einigermaßen gefangen.Die Fische die gefangen werden sind überdurchschnittlich groß,kaum untermaßige.Zur Zeit muss man etwas raus aus den kleinen Belt,Richtung Aero Süd z.b. um Erfolg zu haben.Packt sicherheitshalber Seeringelwürmer ein,denn Plattfische gibt es dort wirklich überall in massen.Also viel Spass in Fynshavn und berichte wie es war.Gruss Matze


----------



## Kleiner Fisch (26. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
kann leider keine Fotos oder Fangergebnisse melden.Mein Kollege ist dort gestorben und somit war natürlich abreise angesagt.:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh Gott das ist ja schrecklich,das tut mir leid.
Matze


----------



## Bertl (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das ist ja wirklich schlimm. Unvorstellbar sowas
Mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## shad (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Herzliches Beileid - auch von mir!

shad


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gibt es was aktuelles von Als?#c#c#c
Wir fahren Sa los Richtung NANA!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Bertl (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Tom,

ich bin ab samstag auch für ne woche in Fynshav und umgebung, wir wollen allerdings mit dem kleinen Bötchen raus.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im hafen auf ein Bierchen.

Ich bin der kleine Dicke mit dem komischen dialekt |supergri


Falls jemand infos hat, bitte hier posten


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Bertl!
Fangen wir dann gemeinsam nix?
Nicht erschrecken wir kommen mit einer Pritsche mit Doppelkabine, damit alle Dorsche mit nach Hause können|supergri
Gruß
Tom


----------



## shad (15. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs,

wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage im Belt?
Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Bertl (16. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad,

so leid es mir tut, aber ich kann die momentane Lage im Kleinen Belt nur als schlecht bezeichnen. Zumindest was die Dorschfischerei angeht. Wir haben viel Hering gefangen und der gesamte Belt Boden scheint mit Plattfisch ausgelegt zu sein, allerdings zu 80% Briefmarken.
Eine Anglertruppe meinte, sie habe noch nie so gut gefangen (Plattfisch). Ich will nicht vorschnell Urteilen, aber ich glaube bei einem Blick in die Boxen hätte es mich geschüttelt, weil mit Sicherheit die hälfte der gefangenen Platten nicht größer als 25 cm gewesen ist.

Fazit: Kleiner Belt ich komme wieder; aber erst wenn der Dorsch wieder da ist! 
--> also nächstes Jahr |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,
also ich bin Samstag wieder dort und werde mir wieder ein paar Dorsche "erarbeiten".Denn das musst du zur Zeit,ich fische seit Wochen am Gammel Poel und wenn das Wetter es zu lässt fahr ich rüber nach Aero Süd.10 gute Dorsche bekomme ich eigentlich immer,aber alles einzelfische und hart erarbeitet,wir müssen alle Geduld haben,es wird besser.Plattfische sind überall gegenwärtig,20-30 Stück sind kein Problem.
Werde von meiner Tour am Samstag berichten.Gruss Matze


----------



## shad (17. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Bertl, hallo Matze,

also Heringe nehmen wir auch (lecker...) und Plattfische sowieso. Aber es wäre natürlich schön, wenn der eine oder andere Butt zum filetieren geeignet wäre!
@Matze Ich meine, in dieser Jahreszeit war es schon immer ein schwieriges Fischen da oben, oder? Meiner Erfahrung nach war so im August/September immer eine tote Zeit und ab Oktober ging es dann langsam wieder bergauf. Deshalb haben wir unsere Törns auch in den November verlegt, weil es da bislang immer gut lief. Wir sind wohl vom 21.11.08 - 25.11.08 wieder da...

shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier mein Fangbericht vom Wochenende:
Samstag bei herrlichen Sonnenaufgang ausgelaufen Richtung GammelPoel.Bin dort wie immer 1-2 Stunden über ein Wrack gerutscht.Gefischt habe ich wie immer mit einen 30gr. Jigkopf und einen Gummifisch in dunklen Farben mit Glitter.Die Drift war für das Wrack recht ungünstig und ich konnte nur 2 schöne Dorsche ergattern.Bin dann weiter Richtung Aero Süd (Vodrup Flak, und noch Südlicher).Dort konnte ich noch 7 schöne Dorsche zwischen 65 und 78cm fangen.Gefangen habe ich dort in 17m Wassertiefe.Auf der Rückfahrt beim Schlachten (dem Autopilot sei Dank) noch 3 fette Hornis geschleppt.Ein "super" Tag wieder,obwohl ich für die 9 Dorsche 10 Std. gefischt habe, aber so ist es nun mal z.Zt. in kleine Belt.Die Dorsche sind da,gute Dorsche meistens,aber man muss wirklich Geduld haben und suchen suchen suchen und das Boot ruhig mal ne stunde treiben lassen.Werd kommendes Wochenende wieder mein Glück versuchen.Viele Grüße an alle.
Matze


----------



## shad (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männers,

war am Wochenende jemand raus?

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> war am Wochenende jemand raus?
> 
> ...


 
Würde mich auch intressieren da ich gerade überlege in der 1 ten Novemberwoche raufzufahren . Fynshavn oder Langeland das ist  momentan die Frage |kopfkrat#c|kopfkrat 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin ihr beiden,ich war letzten Freitag los,musste aber nach 2 Stunden angeln abbrechen da so ein fetter Nebel aufzog und ich keine 50m gucken konnte,habe zwar Radar,Plotter usw. an Bord aber das ist mir grundsätzlich zu gefährlich.Zum Fang: Ich war mal wieder am Gammel Poel mit Jigs und Gummifischen unterwegs,es war null Wind und null Drift,habe einige Bisse nicht verwerten können (zu weiche Rute:-( ) Bin zum Schluss noch über "mein" Wrack gerutscht und habe dort mit Mühe ein 70er und ein 80er Dorsch bekommen auf Motorölbraunen Gummifisch mit etwas Glitter (Ton in Ton mit den Krebsen welche die DOrsche zur Zeit fressen).Habe dann die Tour abgebrochen wegen dem .o.g. Nebel.Für die kurze Angelzeit ein gutes Ergebnis.Habe den Eindruck aufgrund meiner letzten Touren das es mit den Dorschen etwas besser wird aber man muss weiterhin viel suchen.Plattfische liegen gestapelt im Belt,vor Lyö mit Büttlöffel und Ringelwurm sind 10 Platte garkein Problem.Wünsche euch Erfolg in Fynshav.Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze
danke schon mal für deine Info #6#6#6. Fahre ja erst in 4 Wochen vielleicht schauts dann mit den Dorschen wieder bessser aus . Am Gammel Poel war ich erst 1 mal fischen wo ist es den dort am besten . Wo dein Wrack liegt verrätst du mir wohl nicht:q:q:q oder doch |sagnix:vik: gern auch als PN?
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Andreas,probiere es zuerst an der schwarzgelben Untiefen Tonne,wenn da nichts geht arbeite dich langsam ins flacherer Wasser hoch,ansonsten mal paar kanten dort abfischen.Das Wrack liegt etwas Nord Westlich der Tonne,ist auch in jeder Seekarte und Kartenplotter eingezeichnet.Nur finden is nich so leicht,es ist ein ganz kleiner Spot,meistens aber stehen da paar sehr gute Dorsche.Gruss Matze


----------



## shad (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze, moin Andreas, moin alle Anderen...

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gehört, daß es - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - wieder etwas "Berg auf" gehen soll, mit den Dorschen. Das wäre toll! Wir haben uns für November auf alles eingestellt, wenn es mit Dorsch nicht klappen sollte, dann probieren wir es auf Butt. Viel Erfolg, Andreas, aber lass noch ein paar drin, ja?  Bis denne,

 shad


----------



## freibadwirt (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin Andreas,probiere es zuerst an der schwarzgelben Untiefen Tonne,wenn da nichts geht arbeite dich langsam ins flacherer Wasser hoch,ansonsten mal paar kanten dort abfischen.Das Wrack liegt etwas Nord Westlich der Tonne,ist auch in jeder Seekarte und Kartenplotter eingezeichnet.Nur finden is nich so leicht,es ist ein ganz kleiner Spot,meistens aber stehen da paar sehr gute Dorsche.Gruss Matze


 
Hallo Matze 
danke schon mal für deine Tipps . Fische normalerweise vor Lyö war in den letzten Jahren immer gut . Na Ja mal sehen was das heuer wird .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## shad (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hat mal wieder jemand sein Glück versucht? ;+

shad


----------



## freibadwirt (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad 
fahre ( wenns Wetter mitmacht) am 4.11 nach Fynshavn . Hoffe mal das sich ein paar Dorsche fangen lassen .|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jungs, war schon paar Tage nicht mehr aufn Wasser.Ich fahre Samstag erstmal für 1 Woche nach Langeland.Weiss aber aus den letzten Wochen das es ein klein wenig Bergauf geht, auch wenn es hier nicht so gepostet wird.Klar massenfänge sind nich drin und ja auch nich unser Ziel, aber wenn das Wetter es zulässt fahrt Richtig Gammel Poel, noch besser nach SüdAero.Ich habe dort seit Juli/August regelmäßig gefischt und war eig. den Umständen entsprechend zufrieden. Ich klopfe da mitn dunkelbraunen Gummifisch die Kanten ab, und wenn ihr n Dorsch bekommt sind es meist gute (65-80cm).Wenn ihr auf nummer sicher gehen wollt, nehmt Seeringelwürmer und Buttlöffel mit und fischt mit ner Spinrute auf die Platten,die sind zur Zeit überall zu finden und geben auch an der Spinnrute gut Gas.Plätze gibt es genug dafür, zb. vor Lyo (komplette Inselbreite von 6-18m), vor Mommark links vom Hafen (6-15m) oder vorm Campingplatz Skovmose.Gut soll auch links vom Hafen sein, an der Küste lang bis zur ROTEN Tonne, bei der Tonne dann auf die Küste zu halten und dann ab 18m bis 6m probieren. Ja viel Glück dann wenn einer von euch dort ist. Petri Heil Matze


----------



## shad (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männers!

@Andreas Du wirst ja dann wohl berichten, wie es lief, oder? :m Wir müssen uns noch bis zum 21.11. gedulden, aber wir sind schon ganz "heiß"...! 

@Matze  Deine Tipps - bezüglich der Buttangelei - haben wir uns auch schon verinnerlicht. Buttlöffel sind auch mittlerweile besorgt, da kann ja dann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen...!

Meldet euch doch mal wieder, wenn es etwas Neues gibt...

Gruß,
       shad


----------



## freibadwirt (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> @Andreas Du wirst ja dann wohl berichten, wie es lief, oder? :m
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich werd ich berichten fahr aber nur bei annehmbaren Bedinungen .#6

Wie schwer benutzt ihr den den Buttlöffel hab noch nie mit so was gefischt .|bigeyes

Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## shad (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

 Die "annehmbaren Bedinungen" beziehst Du auf das Wetter, oder auf die Fangaussichten?  
Ich habe mir und meinen Leuten Buttlöffel in 40g und 60g besorgt... ich hoffe, das wird reichen. Die gibt es ja mittlerweile auch in allen möglichen Farben, aber wir haben uns für "sandfarben-glitter" entschieden. Matze hat mir schon ein paar sehr gute Tipps gegeben hier in diesem Trööt...


----------



## freibadwirt (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Die "annehmbaren Bedinungen" beziehst Du auf das Wetter, oder auf die Fangaussichten?


 
Natürlich aufs Wetter - Fangaussichten sind wohl nicht so gut:c:c:c
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, zurück aus Langeland.In der Brandung läuft Plattfisch super,Dorsch fehlanzeige! Mit dem Boot war ich nicht draussen da ständig nur Wind war.Das nur mal nebenbei.
@ shad: Ich fische auch immer mit 40-60gr und fische damit ohne Probleme in tiefen bis zu 20m.Wann seit Ihr eigentlich da,wenn ich Zeit hab fahr ich auch mitn Boot raus und wir können uns absprechen wo was am besten läuft.Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin moin,

wir fahren vom 21.11. - 25.11. nach Frank. Wenn es gut laufen sollte, oder wir - wetterbedingt - Ausfall haben, dann hängen wir vielleicht auch noch den einen oder anderen Tag dran.  Wir haben uns übrigends für ein Merry Fisher Boot entschieden, in der Hoffnung, daß uns die 110 PS ein wenig schneller zum Fisch bringen. 2h mit einem Antares zur Vodrups flak ist schon ein Ritt...! Ist Dein Boot das Erste am Steg? Dann hat mein Kumpel das warscheinlich durch Zufall letztes Jahr im November fotografiert...! Wir können gerne zusammen rausfahren, oder uns irgendwo treffen, wäre super. Gruß,
                     shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad, ja meins ist das erste links am "Antares Steg".Hab aber jetzt einen blauen Rumpf,hab ich im Winter lackieren lassen.Sieht Edel aus.:vik:
Die Merry Fisher von Frank ist absolut Top und bringt euch sicher in 1,25 Std. ans Vodrup Flak.Vielleicht bin ich denn auch vor Ort und wir sehen mal was da so geht.Bis dann Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (7. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

#hHallo
leider ist unser Fynshavn Tripp wegen zu viel Wind  ( täglich 8 - 10 m Wind aus NO danke nochmal Frank für die Beratung)ausgefallen .:c Werd mir jetzt mal die Woche vom 23.11 bis zum 27 .11 freihalten vielleicht wirds da besser . 
@ Matze u. Shad
wo liegt den das Vodrup Flak #c . Bin ja auch ein Fan von den schnelleren Booten fahr aber meistens allein und die Kosten sind dann schon enorm .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## benkk (7. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
ich fahre nächste Woche nach Langeland Fredmose.
Kann man zu dieser Zeit noch ein Boot mieten. ;+
Fährt noch ein Angelkutter raus|kopfkrat
Gruß benkk#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Andreas

VodrupFlak liegt fast an der Südspitze von Aero.Es ist ein großer langgezogener "Unterwasserberg" mit schönen Abbruchkanten.Ich habe vor einiger Zeit dort meistens an der südlichsten Kante gefischt und für die bekannten Umstände ganz gut gefangen.Vielleicht fahre ich morgen früh spontan raus, Süd 3 ist angesagt
Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (7. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Matze
na dann viel Spaß bei ben Dorschen und Südwind 3 ist schon fast unverschämt .:q#6
Gruß Andreas #h#h#h


----------



## shad (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leute!

Hey Andreas, wenn Du auch am 23.11. hochkommst, können wir ja eine richtige Tour starten, mit der Flotte...:vik:
Du fährst immer alleine da hoch? Das ist natürlich heftig. Aber unsere Gruppe ist im Laufe der letzten Jahre auch immer mehr geschrumpft. Von den "ursprünglichen 3" bin ich der Einzige, der über geblieben ist. Ist nicht jedermans Sache, im Dunkeln mit dem Boot loszufahren, um zum hell werden auf der Angelstelle zu sein und dann auch abends im Dunkeln erst wieder rein zu fahren. Das kann schon ganz schön schlauchen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jungs,war leider heute nicht los,musste leider arbeiten#q Das Wetter hier oben war heute ideal....MIST !!! Vllt. nächste Woche spontan los. @shad und Andreas: Das wäre doch cool wenn wir als Flotte auf die Jagd gehen,ich versuche auch ab 23ten dabei zu sein.Andreas welches Boot nimmst du von Frank oder hast du ein eigenes? Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (8. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
das wäre doch genial wenn wir da oben mal miteinander fischen könnten . Mit dem Boot weis ich noch nichts muß mal mit Frank reden kommt halt darauf an ob jemand mit rauf kommt glaubs aber eher nicht . Hatte sonst immer die Ombrine mit 75 PS das Teil hat er leider nicht mehr . Vielleicht ist das Aluboot frei wäre wohl ne alternative .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## freibadwirt (16. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Shad und Matze
wann gehts denn bei euch los ?
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Andreas, ich richte mich dann ganz nach euch und natürlich der Wetterlage.Von zu Hause brauche ich ja nur 1,25 Std nach Fynshavn.:q:q:q Ich glaube shad ist ende November da.Hast du schon ein Boot gemietet? Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (17. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männers,

wir kommen dort oben am 21.11. an und fischen dann vom 23.11. - 25.11. Evtl. hängen wir auch noch den einen oder anderen Tag dran, aber das entscheiden wir dann vor Ort.
Matze, warst Du denn mal wieder raus?

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## peter II (17. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin auch vom 22 bis 30.11 auf Als ( Skovmose).
Angelt ihr vom Boot aus?
ich stehe eher am strand rum und im wasser:m


----------



## freibadwirt (17. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, ich richte mich dann ganz nach euch und natürlich der Wetterlage.Von zu Hause brauche ich ja nur 1,25 Std nach Fynshavn.:q:q:q Ich glaube shad ist ende November da.Hast du schon ein Boot gemietet? Gruß Matze


 

Ne hab ich noch nicht werd das kurzfristig entscheiden je nach Wind . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@shad: Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das unser liebes Wetter mitspielt.Zur Zeit nur Wind Wind Wind.Bei guten Wetter komm ich dann schell hochgefahren.Wir können ja kurz vorher noch über PN unsere Handy Nummern austauschen.Bis dann.War bis jetzt auch noch nicht wieder los.Gruß Matze

@peterII: Moin Moin, ja meistens bin ich mit dem Boot unterwegs, geh aber genau so gerne Brandungsangeln,besonders auf Als.Viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

@andreas: wenn du kommst,wie lange bleibst du denn? kommst du alleine?

Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (17. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @andreas: wenn du kommst,wie lange bleibst du denn? kommst du alleine?
> 
> Gruß Matze


 
Wenn dann komm ich allein das ist immer das Problem . Kann immer keinen zu der Jahreszeit zum Mitkommen überreden . Werde so 2-4 Tage bleiben je nach Wetterlage momentan ists ja nicht so toll . Mit der Handynummer ist ne gute Idee werd sie euch mal die nächsten Tage schicken .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## shad (18. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich verfolge nun schon wieder seit Tagen den Wetterbericht... Bis einschliesslich Donnerstag Viel Wind , aber danach besser. Das lässt doch hoffen. :vik: Ja, werde euch meine Handynummer mal schicken. Wir werden auf jeden Fall da oben sein, haben ja schliesslich gebucht. #6 
@ Matze, wo wohnst Du denn? In Flensburg? Oder auf der dänischen Seite?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
@shad: ich wohne paar Kilometer vor Flensburg#6, bin mir aber sicher das wir in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren nach DK ziehen werden,habe da einiges vor.(z.b. Angler Gästehaus). Ich gucke auch ständig auf den Seewetterbericht,die nächsten Tage werden nochmal windig,dann hoffe ich das das Wetter besser wird und dann machen wir ne schöne Tour.Gruß Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh man der Wetterbericht ist ja wieder voll fürn Ar......!!! Hier oben pustet es seit Tagen,hoffentlich erwischen wir ein ruhiger Tag.Bis dann.Matze


----------



## shad (19. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was sagt denn dein Wetterbericht? Meiner sagt, daß es ab Sonnabend besser werden soll...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,stimmt der aktuelle Seewetterbericht sieht ein wenig besser aus.Ich gucke immer auf der Dänischen Seite www.dmi.dk, der stimmt meistens genau.Samstag soll der Wind von 13 auf 7m/s und Sonntag auf 5m/s runtergehen,das entspricht ca.Windstärke 3bft.#6Also Daumen drucken angesagt !Bis dann.Gruß Matze


----------



## peter II (20. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Donnerstag
Regen, teilweise mit Sonne. Höchsttemperaturen um 8 Grad, Tiefsttemperaturen Nachts um 0 Grad. Windstärke bis starker Wind.

Freitag
Wenig Schnee, teilweise mit Sonne. Höchsttemperaturen um 4 Grad, Tiefsttemperaturen Nachts um minus 4 Grad. Windstärke bis starker Wind.
wird winterlich kann man sich gerad gar nicht vorstellen:
Samstag
Sonnig. Höchsttemperaturen um 4 Grad, Tiefsttemperaturen Nachts um minus 6 Grad. Schwacher bis mässiger Wind.

Sonntag
Bewölkt. Höchsttemperaturen um 2 Grad, Tiefsttemperaturen Nachts um minus 7 Grad. Schwacher Wind.

Montag
Wenig Sonne. Höchsttemperaturen um 3 Grad, Tiefsttemperaturen Nachts um minus 8 Grad. Schwacher Wind.

Dienstag
Sonnig. Höchsttemperaturen um 3 Grad, Tiefsttemperaturen Nachts um minus 8 Grad. Schwacher bis mässiger Wind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad,so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl sonntag oder montag im Hafen sein.Gott sei Dank,ich habe Heizung an Bord........|rolleyesGruß Matze


----------



## shad (21. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

ich weiß gar nicht, ob unser Boot Heizung hat, aber wir haben Thermoanzüge. Tja, dann hoffe ich mal, daß wir uns in den nächsten Tagen alle sehen werden, dort oben...! Wir werden in ca. 2h los fahren, bis bald,

  shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, war mit meinen Kumpel am Sonntag unterwegs am Gammel Poel und vor Mommark,Shad habe ich von weiten gesehen,die Fischten etwas weiter vorm Riff,Bericht kommt bestimmt wenn er wieder da ist.Also wir haben leider nur 1 vernünftigen Dorsch gefangen, dafür aber später auf ner Sandbank zwischen 10 und 18m gut 45 anständige Butt gefangen,unterm Strich waren wir zufrieden,das Wetter spielte mit und jetzt am WE gehts evtl wieder los.Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (27. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze

glückwunsch zu den Platten aber den ganzen Tag nur einen brauchbaren Dorsch sollte einen schon zu denken#d#q#c geben . Naja hauptsache einen schönen Tag auf den Wasser verbracht ist echt beneidenswert.
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## shad (27. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs,
wieder zurück aus Fynshav. Hier ein kleiner Bericht:
Den ersten Tag fuhren wir zum Pols Rev, Ergebnis: 15 Dorsche. Wir probierten dann noch eine Sandbank aus, nicht weit vom Pols Rev (Koordinaten hatten wir aus dem "Angelführer Als" von der Rapsbande), wo wir noch einige Platten fingen in 8-10m Tiefe.
Am Tag 2 ging es wieder zum Pols Rev, wo wir nur noch 2 Dorsche fingen und dann wieder zu der Buttstelle, wo noch einige Platten bissen. Der starke Wind an diesem Tag erschwerte uns das Angel doch sehr...
Am Tag 3 fuhren wir wegen des immer noch sehr stark blasenden Windes aus Nord wieder zu der Buttstelle, wo wir ca. 2h verbrachten, bis der Wind deutlich nachließ. Wir konnten dort noch 1 Butt überlisten. Dann ging es wieder zu der Kante vom Pols Rev, wo wir noch 2 Dorsche fangen konnten. Nach kurzer Beratung fuhren wir mit Vollgas zur Voderups flak, wo wir uns noch ein paar Dorsche erhofften. Dort angekommen fingen wir in ca. 10m Tiefe noch 4 Dorsche. Weiter ging es zur Nordspitze von Äerö, wo wir das Angeln aber gar nicht erst versuchten, weil das ganze Plateau mit Netzen zugestellt war.
Am 4. Tag fischten wir nur noch bis Mittag vorm Hafen auf Hering und Wittling, wo wir schliesslich die Kiste noch gut vollbekommen haben. Eine Überraschung vorm Hafen ergab ein Dorsch von 2kg, der auf einen kleinen Pilker in 14m biss.
Das Ergebnis wr ernüchternd: In 3,5 Tagen mit 3 Mann 24 Dorsche, ca. 30 Platte, ca. 10 Heringe und unzählige Wittlinge. Positiv war, das die Dorsche ordentliche Größen hatten ( 3-5,5 kg). Aber wir haben zum ersten Mal seit Jahren auch wieder reichlich untermaßige Dorsche gefangen, das läßt doch hoffen, oder? 

Gruß,
shad


----------



## shad (27. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da habt ihr noch mehr Bilder... Matze, erkennst Du dich auf Bild Nummer 1? :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,ja ich sehe einen Mini weiss blauen Fleck,das war ich wohl, obwohl wir ja garnich so weit auseinander standen.Wäre gerne nächsten Tag auch noch rausgefahren aber leider passte das nich mit der Arbeit,Kunde drohte mit Auftrag|supergri Naja das Endergebnis lässt ja zu Wünschen übrig,wir hatten zu zweit 1 Dorsch aber dafür 45 Butt das machte den Tag dann doch erfolgreich.Hattet ihr die Dorsche da am ende vom Riff?Vielen Dank schon mal für die Würmer#6Werde wohl Samstag oder Sonntag wieder raus.Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (28. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze!

Ja, die meisten Dorsche hatten wir am Ende des Riffs. Und auch die Größten. Von der Buttangelei hatten wir uns ein wenig mehr versprochen. Da haben wir den Bogen noch nicht so richtig raus. Mit den Buttlöffeln hat es nicht so richtig gefunzt und die Sache mit den Sandbänken erkennen auf dem Echolot auch nicht. Da müssen wir uns nochmal ernsthaft drüber unterhalten|uhoh:. Der Grund erschien auf dem Echo in Grün und in rot. Sind das grüne nun Sandflächen auf hartem Grund, oder wie ist das zu deuten? Wir sind nächstes Jahr ab dem 01. April wieder bei Frank, ich glaube, dann muss ich bei dir mal einen Kurs zur Echolotdeutung belegen |supergri
Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,also ich habe (noch) ein Schwarz-Weiss Echolot,dort ist es ganz einfach,um so heller um so mehr Sand ist dort.Beim Farbecholot weiss ich auch nich,Frank müßte das eig. wissen.Habt ihr nicht vor Mommark Hafen probiert? Da is eig Buttgarantie.Naja ich bin ja auch laufend vor Ort und dann sehen wir uns vllt mal im Hafen.Du kannst ja zwischendurch mal hochkommen und wir fahren mit mein Kutter mal los,kein problem.Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (28. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
ich würde gerne mal mit dir rausfahren, blos für einen Tag nach Fynshav, das ist dann doch ein bissl zu weit. Wie sieht es denn Ende März aus, bei Dir? Wir sind vom 01.04. - 05.04.2009 wieder bei Frank. Dann könnte ich z.B. einen Tag früher hoch fahren und wir könnten zusammen fischen...! Die Angeltechnik mit dem Buttlöffel würde mich auch sehr interessieren, denn die Dinger haben genauso gut gefangen, wie ein normales Bodenblei. Ich vermute aber, daß wir damit einfach falsch gefischt haben.
Gruß,
          shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad,
ja wie gesagt, ich bin ja regelmäßig vor Ort,das Boot kommt nur vom 27.12. bis Ende Februar ins Winterlager.Dann können wir gerne mal im März rausfahren.Das Fischen mit Buttlöffel ist ja eigentlich einfach,wenn du die Platten erstmal gefunden hast spielt es eig keine Rolle ob du mit Buttlöffel fischt oder z.b. mit einen einfachen Vorfach mit Grundblei was Stur aufn Fleck liegt.Meine Erfahrung ist das ich mit Buttlöffel das doppelte Fange,den die Platten sind von Haus aus ja neugierig und gehen dann gerne den Buttlöffel hinterher wenn der über Grund gezupft wird, machmal fängst du auch nur wenn du den Löffel einfach nur liegen lässt,nächsten Tag fängt er nur wenn du "aktiv" Löffelst.Mal so mal so, ich persönlich jedenfalls bin überzeugter Buttlöffel Angler.Ich werde dann mir Dir einen Buttlöffel Lehrgang machen im März mit Fanggarantie:vik:Wart ihr eig zufrieden mit der Merry Fisher? Gruß Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (29. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> .Ich werde dann mir Dir einen Buttlöffel Lehrgang machen im März mit Fanggarantie:vik:Wart ihr eig zufrieden mit der Merry Fisher? Gruß Matze


 
Hallo

wäre ich auch gern dabei da ich Anfang April normal auch Zeit hab . 
@ Shad
Was spricht den Frank zwecks der schlechten Dorschfänge ?
Wie schnell ist denn die Merry Fisher und wieviel Sprit braucht den das Boot .
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## shad (29. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!

Im Großen und Ganzen waren wir mit der Merry Fisher zufrieden. Wir haben sie zwar "nur" auf max. 14Knoten bekommen, aber naja. Das Boot hat eine Anzeige ( Verbrauch pro Stunde) wegen des Dieselverbrauches. Wir haben in den 3,5 Tagen 110 Liter verblasen. Davon aber das Meiste am Letzten Tag mit Vollgas ( Pols Rev -Voderups flak - Leuchtturm Äerö - Hafen Fynshav)... Wir wollten ja schliesslich noch ein bisschen Angelzeit haben und nicht nur Butterfahrt!
Frank spricht - bezüglich der momentanen Dorschfänge - von fetten Jahren und von mageren Jahren, welche wir z.Zt. wohl haben.|uhoh: Mein Kollege hat am letzten Tag mit dem Hafenmeister gesprochen, welcher sich ganz neugierig nach unseren Fängen erkundigte. Der war total begeistert, als er mitbekam, daß wir 24 Dorsche in 3 Tagen erbeutet haben. Bei den Stellnetzfischern ist der Dorsch wohl ein absoluter Ausnahmefang geworden. Naja, wir werden im April versuchen, den einen oder anderen Dorsch zu überlisten, aber wenn das nicht funzen sollte, dann wird wieder auf Butt bzw. Hering gefischt. Anfang April müsste doch eigentlich eine Top - Zeit für Hering sein, oder?
Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hui 110 Liter? puh da is ja mein 70PS Außenborder ja sparsamer#c
Ja mit 24 Dorschen könnt ihr im Grunde doch zufrieden sein,andere Gäste fangen nix,nichmal Butt.Kann alles nur besser werden.Wenn ihr im April wieder da seit bekommt ihr sicher paar Heringe, Butt sowieso.

Ich war heut leider nicht draussen#q hoffe ich schaffe es Donnerstag,werde berichten.

Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (30. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja, wie schon gesagt, wir haben keine Rücksicht auf Dieselverbrauch genommen, den letzten Tag war nur noch Vollgas angesagt. Sag mal, Matze, bist Du auf Frank seiner homepage auch verewigt, mit Butts??? Übrigends habe´ich heute mit Frauchen Fisch gegessen: Dorschfilet für Madame und Butt und Wittling für mich. Suuuuuperlecker!!!! Eine echte Alternative zum Dorsch! Freuen uns jedenfalls schon wieder auf April...:m
Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Entschuldigung, dass ich mich in Eure Privatunterhaltung einmische. Aber da mich diese Gegend auch brennend interessiert (interessieren würde mich der Spaß noch mehr, wenn man noch Dorsche fangen würde) möchte ich gerne mal wissen wer dieser Frank ist und wie ist die Adresse seine homepage ???? 
Über ne Antwort würde ich mich schon ein wenig freuen


----------



## ralle (30. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es ist bestimmt Frank Röhrchen gemeint 

http://www.wrs-charterboot.de/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,
ja bin in seiner Galerie drin.War damals mit seiner Antares draussen.(2 Tage=104 Butt vor Lyo).#6#6#6#6

Ich schneide mir immer Filets aus den Platten,mit Speck umwickelt braten......HAMMER LECKER sag ich dir.

@Goldaal
ja guck mal rein auf www.wrs-charterboot.de . Frank ist auf Als die Nummer 1 in Sachen Charterbooten.

Bid dann Matze


----------



## shad (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Platte mit Speck umwickeln und braten? Das hört sich wirklich gut an. Wie groß waren denn deine Platten, die Du letztens gefangen hast? Unsere waren ca. 25cm - 30cm. Also nicht wirklich was in filetier-Größe. Wir haben 2001 und 2002 im Oktober Butts auf Gufi bzw. Twister gefangen, das waren Hammerteile.Richtig schöne Dinger zum filetieren...

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vor Mommark waren schöne dabei,die größte war 46cm glaub ich, und die waren schön dick im Fleisch.Echt? auf Gummifisch hatte ich noch nie n Butt, ein kleiner Twister da kann ich mir gut vorstellen das die da rauf gehen,manchmal sind die jungs ja sowas von verfresssen.Im Oktober auf Langeland beim Brandungsangeln gewesen am Botofte Strand, beim Auswerfen ein Whisbone Nachläufer System abgerissen,MIST,neues angetütelt wieder ausgeschmissen.15min später,BISS,Platte dran,und rate mal was die im Schlepptau hatte........genau mein abgerissenes Vorfach !!!! Wirklich kein Scherz,die Platten haben den Abend dort gebissen wie Herbert,ich hatte dort 16 Stück,meine Frau 5 Stück.So ich hoffe das ich bald mal wieder zum Kutter komme, will mal mit Downriggern los und mal sehen ob ich am Gammel Poel eine Mefo finden kann.Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir fingen bei unserer Plattenjagd mehrfach Fische, die 2 Haken geschluckt hatten, von einem System. sind schon seltsame Viecher.:m Dann viel Erfolg, bei der Mefo - Jagd. Du wirst ja wohl berichten, wie es lief, oder?

Gruß,

           shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:vik::vik:Moin Jungs,endlich gehts morgen früh um 7.30 Uhr wieder raus auf die Ostsee.Endlich wieder mal Zeit und der Wetterbericht ist gut.Wir werden Gammel Poel und Skrams Flak mit Jigs/Gummifischen abklopfen und ab Mittag vor Lyö uns paar Platte einpacken,werde berichten.Gruß an alle.
Der Matze wars#6


----------



## porscher (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

na dann viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin ! Bin zurück von der Bootstour von Fynshavn aus.Das Wetter war so was von herrlich,kein Wind,absoluter Ententeich und ab und zu guckte auch die Sonne durch,habe meine Heizung an Bord fast garnicht benutzt#6So jetzt zum Angeln.Mit Gummifischen haben wir zu zweit ein Wrack vor Poel, das Ende vom Riff Poel und paar Ecken am Skrams Flak abgefischt.Insgesamt haben wir 9 Dorsche überlisten können und alle waren in top Größen von 68-82cm,es war nicht ein untermaßiger dabei,auch keine Wittlinge (juhu). Das Wetter wurde noch ruhiger und die Drift gleich 0,wir entschlossen uns noch von ca. 13-16.00 Uhr vor Lyö ein paar Platte zu überlisten mit mäßigen Erfolg, 10 gute Platten.Unterm Strich war ers wieder ein guter Angeltag, und die Dorsche die man fangt haben wirklich sehr gute größen für den kleinen Belt.Die nächste Tour ist Weihnachten geplant.Viele Grüße.
Der Matze wars.


----------



## freibadwirt (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen #r. Hast du es vor Lyö nicht auf Dorsch probiert ?
Gru Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen #r. Hast du es vor Lyö nicht auf Dorsch probiert ?
> Gru Andreas#h#h#h


 

Hallo Andreas, nee ich habe vor Lyo komplett auf Naturköder umgestellt, da sind die Dorsche natürlich auch recht herzlich eingeladen aber ich habe mich im Grunde nur auf feinen Sand bewegt um noch paar Platte zu fangen.Dorsche habe ich eh vor Lyö so selten gefangen und wenn dann waren es kleine "Ratten" und die schwimmen wieder.#6

Der Matze wars


----------



## shad (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze.

Petri heil, zu den Fängen. Was habt ihr denn in der skrams flak gefangen? Ich würde jetzt mal vermuten, daß die meisten Dorsche am Pols Rev gebissen haben, oder? Wie tief habt ihr denn gefischt?

Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,

ja am skrams flak haben wir nur 1 Dorsch gefangen glaub ich,dort war ich schon 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr,war auch mal ein fängiger Platz,die meisten Dorsche gabs am Riff.Da hat man wohl zur Zeit die einzige Möglichkeit ein Dorsch zu fangen.Geangelt und gefangen haben wir von 12m-19m. Die Platten von 7m-14m.Ich hoffe das ich Weihnachten noch mal los kann und dann werde ich es zum Jahresabschluß nochmal am Voderups Flak testen.

Grüße 
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Allen Fynshavn Spezis ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr 2009.
der Matze wars#6


----------



## shad (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsafest und für das kommende Angeljahr dicke Fische und reichlich Dorsche!
Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Kleini (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsfahrer !
Wünsche Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten und im nächsten Jahr viel Glück beim Angeln .
Fahre wahrscheinlich Sonntag - Montag von Fynshavn noch eine Angeltour zum Jahresabschluss . Weil das Wetter noch mal prima werden soll , mal sehen ob es so bleibt .
Tschüß Kleini !


----------



## Kleini (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo bin zurück aus Fynshavn , war leider viel mehr Wind als es bei Windguru angesagt wurde . Konnte mich sonst immer verlassen darauf . Naja gefangen haben wir zu zweit etwa 70 gute Wittlinge , 14 Plattfische (nur gute Größen ) 3 maßige Dorsche und tatsächlich 2 richtig gute Köhler (Seelachse)  , da haben wir nicht schlecht gekuckt , das hatte ich auch noch nicht in Dänemark . Der eine hing am Makrelensystem oben und unten war ein großer Plattfisch dran am Pilker .
Die Seelachse waren 51 und 54 cm groß .
Es schien zwar die Sonne aber es war - arschkalt - um es vorsichtig auszudrücken .
So allen ein frohes u. gesundes neues Angeljahr 2009 !#h#6


----------



## shad (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini, dickes Petri Heil, von mir. Wie tief habt ihr denn gefischt und wo? Waren die Wittlinge gute Größen?

Gruß,
      shad


P.S. Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Seelachse.....?....#c#c#c
Schön Kleini, dann hattet ihr ja einen schönen Saisonabschluß.Ich bin am Wochenende erst wieder vor Ort und dann kommt der Kutter erstmal für paar Wochen in die Halle.
Shad,vllt schaffen wir ja 2009 eine Tour zusammen.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Angeljahr 2009

Matze


----------



## Kleini (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad !
Ich fange meine Wittlinge wenn ich welche haben will immer an den 4Tonnen ( 2grüne und 2 orange ), da ist eine Kante von 18-22m . Man fährt in Fynshavn links raus lässt die grüne Tonne beim Leuchtturm hinter sich fährt direkt an der ersten orangen Tonne vorbei bis dann etwa 10 minuten später die 4 Tonnen auftauchen . Da stehen meistens auch Netze der Fischer in der Nähe . Ich habe dort an guten Tagen schon 150 Wittlinge gefangen (aber nur die guten kommen in den _Kübel ). Schöne Plattfische und ein paar sehr gute Dorsche waren auch schon dabei , wobei man bei den Dorschen wirklich Glück haben muss , ist ja im klein. Belt vielerorts so .
Mein Kumpel Gunnar der auch viel dort ist wollte mir erst gar nicht glauben das es Seelachse waren aber ich kenne die wirklich gut von Norwegen und man merkt sofort den Unterschied zu Wittlingen , die waren richtig pralle .
Falls fragen sind ruhig stellen . Ich würde gern mal mit Matze zusammen raus fahren im Januar um die Südspitze kennenzu lernen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Achso Kleini....

was ich noch mal fragen wollte.Kannst du Gunnar mal fragen ob er noch eine neue Persenning für sein Hardy haben möchte? Ich habe eine neue Handynummer seit July, er hätte mich also nicht erreichen können. Wenn er noch interesse haben sollte kann ich dir gerne meine Nummer per PN mailen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## shad (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo!

An den 4 Tonnen waren wir ende der 90er öfter. Aber gut gefangen haben wir dort eigentlich noch nie. Wittlinge fängst du z.Zt. ja auch überall im Belt, aber wir hatten von 10 Stück dann mal einen, den wir mitgenommen haben. Und der war dann auch noch nicht einmal was für das Filetiermesser, sondern nur für die Pfanne. Dann waren eure Seelachse also mehr so in Wittlingsgröße, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, oder? 
Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Kleini (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad !
Ich habe schon geschrieben wie groß die Seelachse waren (51 und 54), haste bestimmt übersehen .
Die Wittlinge sind ja alle etwas kleiner , schon deshalb hat man gleich einen Unterschied bemerkt .
An Matze : Ja Du kannst mir Deine Nummer geben , dann kann ich Gunnar fragen . Wir telefonieren oft .
Ich will jetzt mal auf Quappen probieren , die fangen bei uns hier am Mittellandkanal wie verrückt .


----------



## Stefan W. (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich würde ja mal zu gerne ein Bild von "deinen" Seelachsen
sehen. weil deiner Beschreibung nach hast du zwei
große Wittlinge gefangen. Die können nämlich auch über
50cm groß werden. Wer auf den ersten Blick einen Seelachs
( auch Köhler genannt) nicht von einem Wittling
unterscheiden kann sollte mal ein Fischbuch zur Hand 
nehmen.


----------



## Kleini (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo !
Wie ich schon schrieb kenne ich Seelachse aus Norwegen sehr gut !!!
Wem das noch nicht reicht der sollte mal einen Seelachs und einen Wittling mit der Hand um den Bauch greifen und siehe da : Der Seelachs ist deutlich fester und runder .
Ich finde es schon sehr amüsant das man ohne Bild hier alles angezweifelt bekommt .
Schade das meine Akkus leer waren ich hätte sie wirklich gern gezeigt ,aber in Fynshavn im Filitierraum haben drei Dänen die sich dort immer aufhalten nicht schlecht gekuckt .
Für mich ist wichtig das sie gut schmecken , werde ich diese Woche noch erleben .


----------



## Stefan W. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich gönne dir den Fang und glaube dir ja auch, aber deine
Beschreibung finde ich witzig. Um einen Seelachs von einen
Wittling zu unterscheiden braucht man doch nicht um den 
Bauch zu fassen, weil die sich alleine von der Färbung her 
doch stark unterscheiden.


----------



## Kleini (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Stefan !
Du hast recht , die Färbung ist auch ein sehr markanter Unterschied .
Ich hoffe wir fangen alle bald ein paar mehr davon in der Ostsee ,wäre nicht schlecht da sie auch gut kämpfen können . Ob es nur am Salzgehalt liegt ?
Makrelen kommen ja auch wieder mehr in die Ostsee wie früher stimmts ?


----------



## Stefan W. (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gegen Seelachse in der Ostsee hätte ich nichts. Hatte das
Vergnügen mal vor Wismar ( ca 55 cm) und rund um Langeland
durfte ich den Fang eines ca 65 cm Seelachses bestaunen.
Die machen richtig Spaß. Ab und zu tauchen vor Langeland 
mal welche auf.
Makrelen können in den letzten Jahren ja mittlerweile gezielt
beangelt werden auch vor den Deutschen Küsten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fynshavn und ALs Fans. Wie ich hier im Board schon mal gepostet habe, plane ich und meine Frau 2009 oder 2010 nach Dänemark zu ziehen, und zwar auf die Insel Als.Ich werde dort meine Sattlerei weiter führen. Als zusätzliches Angebot werden wir in unseren Resthof eine Ferienwohnung/Bed&Breakfast hauptsächlich für Angler anbieten.Um das Angebot abzurunden richte ich noch eine Angelbutik ein mit allen nötigen für den Meeresangler.Leihgerät und frische Naturköder wollen wir auch mit Anbieten.Auch Mietboote auf Trailer sind geplant aber wohl erst etwas später.
Wie findet Ihr unsere Idee ? , gerade ihr kennt die Insel gut und wisst es sicher auch gut einzuschätzen.
Lg Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze
also ich finds genial:vik: . Übernachtung mit Frühstück findet man ja kaum auf Als .
Gruß Andreas |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Andreas, genau das denke ich auch.Im Winter und Frühjahr sind auch soo viele Spinnfischer als Als unterwegs die dies Angebot sicher annehmen werden. Eine Unterkunft mit Frühstück ist so gut wie nicht zu finden dort.Zu 98 Prozent wird ja nur Wochenweise vermietet.


----------



## Der Goldaal (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also, respekt für den Mut. Ich hoffe Ihr habt euch das gründlich überlegt und das klappt alles. Das wäre NATÜRLICH ne suuuper idee. Und gerade für Leute wie uns, die rel. dicht an der Grenze wohnen, wäre das ne gute Gelegenheit mal über ein kurzes Wochenende bei Euch einzukehren. Wo kann ich reservieren ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Freue mich das es euch gefällt.Wie gesagt,alles ist in Planung und der Zeitpunkt ist völlig offen,aber das wir es machen werden steht zu 100 Prozent fest !!!#6


----------



## shad (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

könnten wir unser "Frühstück" denn auch schon um 4 Uhr Morgends bekommen? :q Das ist ja meistens so die Zeit, wo wir aufstehen...! Wo wollt ihr denn genau hinziehen? Küstennah?

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Kleini (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Super Idee finde ich , man muss wirklich etwas wagen und nicht nur von träumen . Du bist ja noch im richtigen Alter für diesen Schritt . Vor allem kennst Du Dich in und um Als schon etwas aus . Wollt ihr da auf Als etwas mieten oder willst Du dort kaufen oder bauen ?
Mit Frühstück und so wäre ideal weil sowas bekommst Du dort fast gar nicht .
Wie gesagt , das Programm hört sich für mich auch interessant an weil ich auch immer 2 Tage dort bleibe (Naldmose)und immer zu zweit bin .
Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls die Daumen .
Ach so ich hab Gunnar Deine Nummer gegeben , er will das Boot verkaufen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@shad
Sicher lässt sich sowas bestimmt irgentwie organisieren oder zumindest vorbereiten,denn das ist es ja was uns fehlt auf der Ecke.Naja wenn wir nach Als gehen sind wir ja überall Küstennah,aber die grobe Richtung wird Höruphav oder Sydals sein.Horuphav hat auch einen super Hafen und man ist nach sehr kurzer Fahrzeit vor Keagnes.

@kleini
Ok dann brauch er ja keine neue Persenning mehr#c
In Dänemark werden wir einen Resthof kaufen wollen, sowas zu mieten ist in DK eigentlich nicht üblich.Naja das Hauptgeschäft wird je meine Sattlerei sein und da wäre ich alleine auf der ganzen Insel.Meine Freundin bekommt einen Job im Sygehus Sonderborg,somit sind feste Einnahmen da und das Risiko veringert sich dadurch auch.Ich bin ja auch schon fast 10 Jahre ! selbstständig und kann den Markt ganz gut einschätzen. Wird schon !
Gruß Matze


----------



## Mai (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

das hört sich ja echt gut an. Werd's mir auf jeden Fall mal vormerken. Als Ostseefan bin ich immer interessiert an guten Adressen.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben!


----------



## RHCD (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
wir fahren an Pfingsten 1 Woche nach Fynshaven. Habe die ganzen Berichte gelesen, :cda wir reine Pilk bzw. Naturköder (Norwegen) Angeler sind und wir noch nie vom Boot aus Plattfische geangelt haben, könnte mir mal einer sagen wie ich die Montage aufbauen muß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



RHCD schrieb:


> Hallo
> wir fahren an Pfingsten 1 Woche nach Fynshaven. Habe die ganzen Berichte gelesen, :cda wir reine Pilk bzw. Naturköder (Norwegen) Angeler sind und wir noch nie vom Boot aus Plattfische geangelt haben, könnte mir mal einer sagen wie ich die Montage aufbauen muß.


 
Moin Moin, in den ganzen vorherigen Berichten bist du sicher auf den Buttlöffel gestoßen.Das ist eine sehr einfache und leichte Montage um erfolgreich auf Platte zu fischen.Den würde ich mir auf jeden Fall vor deinen Urlaub besorgen.(Gewichte 30-60gr.)Mit einer Light Pilk oder Spinnrute macht das auch mächtig Spaß.Ansonsten kann du dir auch ein NachläuferSystem basteln(Anti Tangle Boom,daran ein Kugelblei,das Vorfach ca. 1,50-2,00m Gesamtlänge,dazwischen kann auch noch gerne eine Mundschnur montiert werden) Das Vorfach fischt also hinterm Blei und mit dem Rollblei lässt sich das Prima auf der Sandbank vom treibenden Boot hinterherziehen.Wattwürmer und Seeringler sind nach wie vor unbedingt erforderlich.Heringsfetzen gehen auch aber die besten Ergebnisse habe ich immer mit Seeringler.Vllt bin ich Pfingsten schon dort hingezogen und kann dir Naturköder usw. in meiner Angelbutik anbieten:vik:Ansonsten auf der Hintour bei DS Angelsport anhalten und Würmer mitnehmen,die haben immer reichlich vorrätig da. Gruß Matze


----------



## karpfen290164 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, in den ganzen vorherigen Berichten bist du sicher auf den Buttlöffel gestoßen.Das ist eine sehr einfache und leichte Montage um erfolgreich auf Platte zu fischen.Den würde ich mir auf jeden Fall vor deinen Urlaub besorgen.(Gewichte 30-60gr.)Mit einer Light Pilk oder Spinnrute macht das auch mächtig Spaß.Ansonsten kann du dir auch ein NachläuferSystem basteln(Anti Tangle Boom,daran ein Kugelblei,das Vorfach ca. 1,50-2,00m Gesamtlänge,dazwischen kann auch noch gerne eine Mundschnur montiert werden) Das Vorfach fischt also hinterm Blei und mit dem Rollblei lässt sich das Prima auf der Sandbank vom treibenden Boot hinterherziehen.Wattwürmer und Seeringler sind nach wie vor unbedingt erforderlich.Heringsfetzen gehen auch aber die besten Ergebnisse habe ich immer mit Seeringler.Vllt bin ich Pfingsten schon dort hingezogen und kann dir Naturköder usw. in meiner Angelbutik anbieten:vik:Ansonsten auf der Hintour bei DS Angelsport anhalten und Würmer mitnehmen,die haben immer reichlich vorrätig da. Gruß Matze


 Hallo . Kannst du mal deine Telefon schreiben, für mehr Infos. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Willy Canis (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
viel Glück auch von mir, schöne Idee.
Wenn es so weit ist, schick mir deine Anschrift usw..
Komme bestimmt mal zu dir.
Gruss Willy #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



karpfen290164 schrieb:


> Hallo . Kannst du mal deine Telefon schreiben, für mehr Infos. Gruss Andreas


 
Moin,was brauchst du für Infos???? Gruss Matze|wavey:


----------



## karpfen290164 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze. Habe noch einige Fragen, wäre nett wenn du mir deine Nummer auf meine E-Mail Adresse schicken könntest (karpfen290164@aol.com ) Danke im Voraus. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fynshavn Angler, nächste Woche kommt der Kutter wieder rein und dann kanns wieder losgehen.Ich hoffe nach den endlich mal kalten Winter wirds im kleinen Belt besser mit den Dorschen.Werde berichten von der ersten Tour 2009.
Lg Matze


----------



## shad (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

das wird aber auch Zeit, daß sich hier mal wieder wer meldet. |bla: Wir sind ja dieses Jahr vom 01.04. an wieder bei Frank und wollen den Belt unsicher machen. Dann werde ich erstmal eine Zwangspause einlegen müssen, da meine Frau schwanger ist mit Drillingen. Melde dich mal, wie es lief, bei Dir. Gruß,

    shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jo ich bin auch schon ganz nervös, und die Fangmeldungen aus der Gegend sind garnicht so schlecht.Glückwunsch shad,dann ist der Angler Nachwuchs ja gesichert, und dann gleich 3.#6Schön!
Ich werde von der 1sten Tour 09 sicher berichten.
Bis bald
Matze#h


----------



## shad (3. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, was meinst Du denn mit "die Fangmeldungen aus der Gegend sind gar nicht so schlecht"?? Hast Du etwas genaueres gehört? Ich habe nach wie vor hier im Board nur negatives mitbekommen. Wir haben uns vorgenommen, wenn es auf Dorsch nicht so funzt, wollen wir auf Butt, Hering und auch mal auf Meerforelle gehen. Irgend etwas wird schon hängen bleiben... Wie ist es denn mit Hering, z.B., das müsste doch eigentlich ganz gut sein, in der Zeit, oder???
Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

HAllo shad,
Hering geht bestimmt gut zu der Zeit,ich selber angel garnich auf Hering, da sau ich mir mein Kutter zu doll mit ein.....
Zu den Fängen, ich war Samstag im Hafen und habe 2 Angler getroffen,denke mal Kunden von Frank, die hatten schön fette Dorsche im Eimer,nicht viele aber immerhin.Und die waren zum ersten mal in Fynshavn und kannten also das Gebiet so gut wie garnicht und das macht mir dann Hoffnung das es Berg auf geht.Außerdem war Morten auch recht "zufrieden",nicht viele aber alles gute Größen meint er.
Ich muss leider meine Hydraulische Lenkung erneuern (Schläuche) und dann kann ich erst loslegen,denke mal in einer Woche bin ich Startklar.
Naja und wenn ihr dann auf Butt geht macht ihr eh nix falsch,da werdet ihr Erfolg haben,leider sind die meisten Platten mager und ausgelutscht zu dieser Zeit aber nach wie vor reichlich vorhanden.
Lg Matze


----------



## shad (4. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann wünsche ich dir schon mal viel Erfolg und hoffe, daß deine Lenkung bald wieder funktioniert. Mach auf jeden Fall mal "Meldung" wenn du wieder da bist. Gruß,

shad


----------



## shad (18. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leute, gibt es mal wieder was Neues vom Belt? Wir fahren in 14 Tagen hoch und sind schon ganz heiß!!!
Matze, was macht dein Boot???

Gruß an alle, shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad, bei mir ist alles Startklar, bin Samstag vor Ort und werd den Kutter nun endlich ins Wasser werfen.Ich denke mal das ich nächstes WE die erste Tour mache.Wann genau seit ihr denn da? Versuche dann auch zu kommen.
Gruß 
Matze


----------



## shad (20. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin moin,

wir sind vom 01.04. - 05.04. dort. Wir kommen diesmal nur zu zweit und haben deswegen nur ein Ryds mit 40PS bei Frank gebucht. Hast Du denn nochmal irgend etwas gehört, was Fänge bzw. Fischbestände angeht??
Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Streeni (20. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich war vor 2 Wochen da, lief nicht wirklich viel, fahren jetzt Samstag wieder hin, hoffentlich mit mehr erfolg, so schlecht fing das Jahr noch nie an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad, ok werde versuchen auch zu dieser Zeit mindestens 1 Tag rauszufahren.Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, denn mitn offenen Boot seit ihr ja nich so unabhängig als wie mit der Merry Fisher.Nein habe nix weiter gehört bis auf das was ich letztes gepostet habe, aber ich denke da wo ihr letztes mal gefischt habt seit ihr wieder richtig.#6

@streeni
wo habt ihr denn gefischt und habt ihr garnix bekommen????

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Streeni (20. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Frank hat uns zur Tonne geschickt, rechts neben der Fährstrecke, später haben wir es noch an diversen Plätzen versucht, haben eigentlich immer super gefangen aber diesmal wars halt echt mies, nur kleine, vielleicht 10 Fische. Haben auch alle bekannten Stellen probiert,war echt nichts zu machen, melde Dich mal wie es Wochenende gelaufen ist. Ich hoffe nächste Woche Samstag wird alles besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Fährtonne ist im Frühjahr gerne besucht,ich selber fische dort garnicht.Die Fänge 2008 waren bei mir alle in Richtung Gammel Poel,Aero Süd und Marstal Bucht.In Nördliche Richtung ging ausser Platte sehr wenig bis garnix.Ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr wieder Bergauf geht und das der Ostwind bald mal den Salzgehalt im kleinen Belt wieder auf Vordermann bringt#h
Gruß
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@shad
Moin ich war heute im Hafen (aber nicht angeln gewesen#q) und habe dort mit ein Deutschen Angelkollegen gesprochen der auch bei uns fest im Hafen liegt, er war vor paar Tagen los und hatte am Poel (Riff Ende,Drift Richtung Süd/SüdWest) gut gefangen, 1 Tag 21 Dorsche,2ter Tag 9 Dorsche !!!!#6 Denke das geht doch oder? Habe dann noch gemütlich mit meiner Frau und Bootsmann (mein Labrador)oben im Clubhaus ein Kaffe getrunken und 2 Dänen beobachtet die gerade vom Trolling wieder in Hafen gekommen sind und die hatten 5 Mefos an Bord zwischen 50 und 65cm.Wurde dann etwas nervös......aber nächste Woche gehts dann auch bei mir endlich los.
Lg
Matze#h


----------



## Streeni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na hört sich doch gut an,endlich gehts los. Leider sind wir bei Gl. Aalbo, aber werden da auch,so hoffe ich, gut fanden


----------



## Didiman (22. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, und wie sieht es aus mit Hering in kleinen Belt (Middelfart)?


----------



## Streeni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Didiman, da geht eigentlich immer was, wir werden nächsten Sonntag auch erstmal nen paar fangen, Brathering mmmmhh lecker, im moment soll es da oben gut auf Hering laufen.


----------



## Flöteboller (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Da hier viel von Fynshavn geschrieben wird möchte ich gern wissen wie es an den anderen Stränden von Als mit dem Angeln vom Boot aus bestellt ist, zb. in der Region um Nordborg oder von der Südspitze in richtung Kegnæs.Wer weiß  wie die Aussichten auf Fisch dort gegeben sind. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Da hier viel von Fynshavn geschrieben wird möchte ich gern wissen wie es an den anderen Stränden von Als mit dem Angeln vom Boot aus bestellt ist, zb. in der Region um Nordborg oder von der Südspitze in richtung Kegnæs.Wer weiß wie die Aussichten auf Fisch dort gegeben sind. Gruß Flöteboller


 

Moin, also was das fangen in um Nordals angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen, war da zu selten.Wenn du ein guten Tag erwischt und wirklich Dorsche findest wird das sicher am Gammel Poel Richtung Keagnes sein.Wenn dann habe ich dort was gefangen, also Dorsche.Plattfische liegen hier allerdings gestapelt auf den Sandbänken, einmal die richtige Tiefe gefunden sind 20-30 Stück kein Problem. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Deichkind17 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo!
Wir haben am 4.4.09 in Fynshavn ein Boot gemietet.
Wir sind das erste mal dort zu Angeln.
Kann mir jemand ein paar gute stellen zum Dorsch angeln.
Habe schon von ein paar stellen gelesen leider weis ich nicht wo die sind.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand genaueres sagen Richtung, GPS Daten. 
Würde Z.B. Poel, Marstal Bucht liegen.
Im Voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## Streeni (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn Ihr bei WRS seid könnt Ihr euch drauf verlassen das ihr gute Tipps bekommt, die Boote haben alle GPS und haben meist ein paar gute Stellen gespeichert.


----------



## Deichkind17 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja wir sind bei WRS.

danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Deichkind17 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir haben am 4.4.09 in Fynshavn ein Boot gemietet.
> Wir sind das erste mal dort zu Angeln.
> Kann mir jemand ein paar gute stellen zum Dorsch angeln.
> ...


 

Am besten du fragst Frank (WRS),der kennt die Stellen wo Aktuell gefangen wird.Gammel Poel könnt ihr bei guten Wetter locker anfahren (wenn ihr ein offenes Boot habt), Marstal Bucht wo ich mich ab und zu rumtreibe ist ca. 35-40 Km vom Hafen entfernt und da würde ich nur mit einen größeren Kajütboot hinfahren.Packt viele Jigs ein 30-50gr., auf ideal Standard Pilker und Pilkvorfach läuft fast überhaupt nix.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Flöteboller (24. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin, also was das fangen in um Nordals angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen, war da zu selten.Wenn du ein guten Tag erwischt und wirklich Dorsche findest wird das sicher am Gammel Poel Richtung Keagnes sein.Wenn dann habe ich dort was gefangen, also Dorsche.Plattfische liegen hier allerdings gestapelt auf den Sandbänken, einmal die richtige Tiefe gefunden sind 20-30 Stück kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß Matze


 Moin Matze
Danke für die Tipps werde mir den Bereich mal auf der Seekarte Anschauen. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Zurück aus Fynshav.
Moin Moin, ich war gestern endlich mal wieder draussen.Am Hafen morgens angekommen musste ich aber feststellen das der Seewetterbericht nicht ganz so meinen Wünschen entsprach, Wind aus SüdOst/Ost 4. Naja egal, trotzdem raus und vor der Küste entlang mit Wobblern und Downrigger geschleppt. Leider nur 2 maßige Dorsche konnte ich mitnehmen #c War aber trotzdem mal wieder gut auf der Ostsee zu sein, nächste Woche gehts wieder hin und dann wirds besser. 
Lg Matze


----------



## Didiman (29. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Matze   
Hi, hast du Heringsschwärme auf dem Echolot gesehen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Didiman schrieb:


> @ Matze
> Hi, hast du Heringsschwärme auf dem Echolot gesehen?


 

Moin, nee hab nix gesehen. Vielleicht Wasser noch zu kalt????? Mein Echolot zeigte 3,8 Grad an. Ich schätz mal Ostern sind sie da#h

Lg Matze


----------



## DK Jigger (31. März 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle Angler vor Als
Ich war mit meinem Kollegen am 28.und 29.03. zum Angeln auf Als. Wir wollten eigentlich vier Tage fahren aber der Wind war doch nicht so gut. Die Tour war eigentlich schon abgesagt.
Am Donnerstag noch mal den neusten Wetterbericht von Frank (WRS)geholt. Sah nicht so gut aus. Aber was soll ich sagen. Am Freitag um gegen 07.00 Uhr SMS von Frank:. “Der Wind läst nach, für Sonnabend und Sonntag gute Aussichten”. 
Schnell noch für zwei Tage gebucht und in der Nacht auf die Autobahn.
Im Hafen von Fynshav um 06.30 Uhr Boot übernommen und die aktuellen Infos von Frank eingeholt.
Wir sind gleich an die Stelle gefahren die Frank beschrieben hatte und los ging es. Am Sonnabend haben wir ca. 100 maßige Wittlinge gefangen. Das war fast wie beim Angeln auf Hering. 
Da sehr viele kleine dabei waren wollten wir am Sonntag etwas selektieren und tauschten deshalb das Makrelenvorfach gegen zwei Jigs ein.
Außerdem fuhren wir am Sonntag noch zwei andere Plätze an. Leider erfolglos, so dass wir wieder an den Platz vom Sonnabend fuhren. (nähe Fährtonne)
Ca.50 gute Wittlinge war unser Lohn. Außerdem konnte ich noch vier gute Dorsche 50-60 cm landen.
Gefangen haben wir zwischen 29 und 35 m.
Was für die nächsten Jahre hoffen läst ist, dass viele kleine Dorsche zwischen 10 und 25 cm auf unsere Jigs und das Makrelenvorfach gingen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wieder da aus Fynshav#h

Was für ein herrliches Wetter auf dem Kleinen Belt,wenig Wind und Sonne satt und bestimmt locker 15 Grad.
Bin gegen 8.30 Uhr Richtung Gammel Poel ausgelaufen,wie immer am Wrack probiert,dort gabs aber nur ein 50er Dorsch.Bin dann mal etwas flacher auf 16m gefahren und hatte gleich den Bildschirm voll mit Heringsschwärmen und darunter schöne Fischsicheln,also wie im Bilderbuch:q:q:q Konnte an dieser Stelle noch insgesamt 8 weitere Dorsche fangen, der größte war um die 80cm und alle waren vollgefressen mit Hering.Bin dann vollauf zufrieden schon gegen 14.00 Uhr in Richtung Hafen.Super Tag! Gruß Matze


----------



## Didiman (4. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Matze
:m:m:m


----------



## freibadwirt (6. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Matze
auf was bissen den die Dorsche ? Bin gerade am  überlegenfür 2-3 Tage nach Ostern nach Als zu fahren . Wie schauts den momentan mit Hering auf Als aus ?
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Andreas,
habe wie immer oder meistens ganz einfach mit n 35gr. Jig gefischt,Farbe Twister Knallrot.
Also wie bereits geschrieben, Heringsschwärme hatte ich ein paar auf dem Echolot,also gezielt habe ich nicht auf Hering gefischt da ich die Sicheln unterm Schwarm interessanter fande|rolleyes
Ich werde wohl Karfreitag wieder vor Ort sein wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mal sehen.Vllt. sieht man sich dann.Gruß Matze#h


----------



## Deichkind17 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
Wir waren Samstag in Fynshavn zu angeln.
Wir haben leider nur ein paar kleine Dorsche gefangen, aber ein paar gute Wittlinge.
Waren auch Gammle Poel aufen weg dahin waren 3-4 Schweinswale zu sehen. 
Hatten da zwischen 12 und 20 m einen Grossen schwarzen fleck aufen echo.
Auch wenn wir nicht groß gefangen haben werden wir es noch mal machen.

Frage an Matze hast du ein Blaues Boot mit Weisen Deck.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Deichkind17 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir waren Samstag in Fynshavn zu angeln.
> Wir haben leider nur ein paar kleine Dorsche gefangen, aber ein paar gute Wittlinge.
> Waren auch Gammle Poel aufen weg dahin waren 3-4 Schweinswale zu sehen.
> ...


 
Moin Deichkind,ja das war ich wohl, sonst war da Samstag kaum einer,habe 2-3 Boote von WRS dort gesehen.Hattet ihr das Alu Boot von Frank ? Dann wart ihr einmal kurz neben mir am Angeln.Am großen "schwarzen Fleck" hättet ihr man testen sollen was da geht, ich hatte Glück und habe unter den Heringen fette Dorsche bekommen.Lg Matze

Guckst du hier


----------



## freibadwirt (8. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin warscheinlich (hoffentlich) am 14. und 15.bei Frank oben mal schaun ob was geht . Zumindestens ein paar Heringe solten doch drin sein .#6
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Deichkind17 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja wir hatten das Aluboot.
Wir hatten unterm Fleck versucht leider nichts bekommen und auch mit Herings Vorfach versucht.
Die anderen wollten dann wenigstens ein paar wittlinge bekommen.
Hast ein schönes Boot.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das is ja witzig,dann haben wir uns ja sogar zugewunken|wavey:An der Stelle wo wir nebeneinander geangelt haben liegt ein kleines Wrack,dort habe ich bzw. meine Frau nur 1 Dorsch bekommen,sonst geht da eigentlich mehr.Bin danach ins flache gefahren,dort ging mehr#6Ihr seit glaub ich in danach von der Stelle aus in Nördliche Richtung gefahren und im leichten Frühnebel verschwunden.|kopfkrat
Dann bist zum nächsten mal.
Lg Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

wir fahren vom 25.05. - 28.05.09 nach Mommark, kann jemand einschätzen inwieweit sich die Fischverhältnisse im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr verbessert haben. (Wir fahren jährlich im Frühjahr mit der Rasmus ab Mommark, so schlecht wie im letzten Jahr war es noch nie, 9 Dorsche bei 3 Ausfahrten). Allerdings muss erwähnt werden das wir dafür in der Brandung gut Platten gefangen haben (hier sind wir absolute Anfänger).

Gruß
Nick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Nick,
Dorsche sind immer noch schwer zu fangen, wenn dann sind es gute Brummer.Die Platten liegen gestapelt auf den Sandbänken,vom Boot aus kein Problem welche zu fangen,auch in der Brandung werden zu Zeit viele Platte gefangen,rechts vom Mommark Hafen ist auch ein guter Platz zum Platten angeln.

Gruß Matze


----------



## ManniS (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
wir fahren übernächste Woche, wie jedes Jahr nach Aeroe, um dort vom Kleinboot aus auf Dorsch zu angeln. Habe gelesen, dass du häufig in der Bucht von Marstal fischt.

Unsere bevorzugten Fanggründe waren immer die Westküste in Höhe Dunker Mark, bei den Windmühlen und leicht nördlich davon. Südwestlich davon, gibt es etwas weiter draußen einige größere Krautfelder, in denen wir in den letzten Jahren auch den ein oder anderen Dorsch übelisten konnten. 
Im letzten Jahr, war es allerdings mehr als mau. Kaum Dorsch, egal wo und womit wir fischten.
Nunja, wir werden es auch dieses Jahr wieder versuchen. 
Meine Frage sind:
a) lohnt sich ein Versuch südlich von Vejsnaes Nacke in Richtung Marstal? 
oder
b) lieber nördlich in Richtung Voderups Klint?
Leider habe unsere Boote kein Echolot und kein Gps. Wir orientieren uns an Landmarken. 

Vieleicht gibt es ja noch einen heißen Tipp.

Dank im Voraus

Manni


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Manni, tja ich würde es überall probieren.Grundsätzlich sind deine genannten Stellen gute Fangplätze (früher jedenfalls). Allerdings ohne Echolot und GPS ist es wohl noch schwerer was zu finden,gibt es da nix zum ausleihen,oder bei euch zuhause ein Händler der ein einfaches Echolot verleiht???? Wäre sehr hilfreich.Ich war im letzten Jahr öfter mal an der Östlichen Abbruchkante vom Voderups Flak und habe da gut gefangen,durchweg alles dicke Brummer bis 80cm aber um die Stelle exakt zu treffen brauchst du mindestens ein GPS,besser Kartenplotter. Vor 14 Tagen habe ich vor Als/Gammel Poel gut gefangen, die Dorsche waren so um die 16m. Probiert einfach überall wo ihr hinkommt,zur Not auf Platte angeln,da sind volle Eimer garantiert.
Schönen Urlaub
Gruß Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es vor Mommark auch Hornhechte, evtl. sogar direkt vom Strand zu fangen und wie lange gibt es realistische Möglichkeiten eine Meerforelle vom Strand in Mommark zu fangen? Wie oben geschrieben sind wir erst Ende Mai auf Als.

Gruß
Nick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Nick, zu der Zeit sollten genug Hornhechte da sein.Von Strand aus sind sie auch relativ einfach zu fangen, entweder mit Blinker oder ganz einfach mit Wasserkugel und 1,5m langes vorfach ran und mit Seeringelwurm beködern und einfach reinwerfen und abwarten.
Meerforellen werden wohl zu der Zeit sehr schwer zu fangen sein,ausser NAchts vllt.Das Wasser ist im Küstenbereich wohl schon zu warm für die Mefos vermute ich mal.

Versuchs vor Mommark auch mal auf Platte,wird bestimmt gut gehen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
vielen Dank für die Infos, wie weit muss ich für die Hornis ungefähr auswerfen. Gehen Sbirolino plus Heringsfetzen bzw. plus Blinker ebenfalls?

Auf Platte wollte ich ebenfalls am Abend vom Strand direkt rechts neben dem Hafen. Im letzten Jahr hatte ein Brandungsangler hier sogar einen Steinbutt bekommen.

Gruß
Nick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na klar! Sbirolino,Heringsfetzen,Blinker alles top! Da ist dir der Horni aber sicher Tja wie weit????? machmal schwimmen sie bis vor deine Füße,manchmal in 80m Entfernung....also testen wie es läuft.
Viel Erfolg !

Lg Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

vielen Dank für die reichhaltigen Infos.

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit den Dorschen aus, gibt es aktuelle Fangmeldungen von Als?

Gruß
Nick


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

in einer Woche geht es los nach Als, wie sieht es mit den Dorschen aus, wo bleiben die Fangberichte.

Gruß
Nick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Angelfreak_80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in einer Woche geht es los nach Als, wie sieht es mit den Dorschen aus, wo bleiben die Fangberichte.
> 
> ...


 

Moin Moin, also ich bin wohl erst am Vatertag vor Ort,danach werde ich berichten.Ich war letzten Samstag am Mommark Hafen zum Brandungsangeln.Zu Zweit hatten wir 9 gute Platte und bestimmt 5-6 untermaßige.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

das mit den Platten klingt schon mal sehr gut. Konntet Ihr auch Hornhechte sichten?

Bin schon gespannt auf deinen Bericht vom Vatertag.

Gruß
Nick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin !

Hornis sollte es da jetzt genug geben !

Gruß Matze


----------



## strothi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo ,
sind gestern zurück gekommen aus Fynshav , hatten eine tolle Woche , Haus und Boot waren top .
Das Angeln auf Platte , Hornis und Wittling geht immer, zur Zeit !
Die Dorsche muß man suchen , es gibt sie aber !
Gruß Strothi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, ich war Vatertag auch draussen und kann dir nur recht geben.Das Angeln zur Zeit auf Platte und Hornis läuft wie gewohnt super und die Fänge wirklich gut und auch viel.Dorsche hingegen müssen sich wirklich "erarbeitet" werden, ich hatte auch nur 2 Dorsche von 65 und 71cm.Es waren auch etliche Untermaßige (schwimmen natürlich wieder) dabei,das lässt ein wenig hoffen.
Mein Fang am Vatertag: 2 Dorsche,19 Platte (35-45cm!) und 4 Hornis,nebenbei mit Wasserkugel und Seeringler gefangen#6

Pfingsten werde ich wohl wieder los und werde aber diesmal wieder die Südspitze von Aero abklappern.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, es freut mich, daß der dorsch wieder besser läuft. Gruß Shorty


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, Hallo zusammen
du kennst die alte Uschi, mein Liegeplatz ist auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite deines Steges und heißt jetzt Sigrid. Deine Persenning ist darauf zu sehen.
Ich bin seit dem 26.05 wieder zurück von Als und kann nur bestätigen, das die Hornis in Lauerstellung sind. Einige gute Dorsche über 60 cm, bei 3 Ausfahrten 21 Stck.,  waren auch dabei, mußten allerdings gesucht werden. Schöne Wittis gibts zu Hauf.#6

Fahre Anfang Juli wieder hin

Bis dann, Kuddel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Juhuuu, hallo Kurt !!! :kDu hier im AB? Super,dann können wir ja immer online uns die Fangmeldungen um die Ohren hauen.Klar kenn ich Uschi,hab mich schon gewundert das du dies Jahr auf der anderen Stegseite liegst.Vatertag war ich das letzte mal dort,du warst auch draussen glaub ich.Letztes Jahr hatte ich nicht so viel Zeit da zu sein, da ich mich Beruflich etwas verändert habe.Vllt sehen wir uns vor Ort und wir schnacken mal.
Viele Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wo bleiben eure Fangberichte????


----------



## fredfisch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

#h Ich war bis 6.6. mit der Nina 2 oben bei Mommark und Kaegnes. Waren nur 3 Tage draußen, denn mit dem kleinen Boot hats bei dem Wind keinen Spaß gemacht.
Sehr viel Kleindorsch. Einige große zwischen 55cm und 75 cm konnten wir auch landen. Dort wo kleine Dorsche waren, im tieferen ca. 20m, gab es keine größeren. Die waren alle auf der 15-16 m Kante. #h

Gruß und viel Petri

fredfisch


----------



## JoFlash (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,

bin neu hier in der Runde und wollte mal Moin sagen. War über Pfingsten in DK. Hab in Sonderborg Hafen gefischt. Sehr viele kleine Dorsche aber auch drei richtig gute (50 - 60) haben gebissen.
Da Bekannte von mir in DK leben bin ich recht oft in der Ecke. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Hat jemand noch nen Tipp wie ich in der Ecke günstig Boot angeln kann??

Danke schonmal und mfg,
Christiaan


----------



## Muty (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren letzte Woche in Fynshav. Leider Wetterbedingt nur
2 Tage angeln können ( zuviel Wind). 1 Tag vor Insel Lyö geangelt (ca. 2 Std.) Konnten in der Zeit 6 gute Dorsche landen
von 50-70 cm und eine gute Anzahl Plattfische auf Würmer
Den zweiten Tag bei guten Wind aus West direkt vorm Campingplatz bei 12 mtr. geankert und mit Seeringelwürmer gute
Plattfische geangelt. In ca. 2 1/2 Std. 30 maßige.

Gruß 

Muty


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, naja das is doch ok.Plattfische gibt es da wirklich reichlich und ist eine gute alternative wenn wegen Wind nicht so geht wie gewünscht,und 6 Dorsche in 2 Std lässt doch auch hoffen.Habe heute im Radio (R.SH) gehört das sich der Dorschbestand langsam erholt,da bin ich mal gespannt,denn Sonntag werd ich es mal vor Aero Süd probieren.
Gruß an alle Fynshav Fans
Matze


----------



## shad (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
sag mal, was nimmst du denn eigentlich als Fahrpreis auf deinem Boot? :q Wir wollen im Oktober / November wieder angreifen in Fynshav. Wir werden wohl für 5 Tage hochfahren, nur wann genau wissen wir noch nicht, das wird sich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden...

Gruß, 
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad !
Fahrpreis? Wolltest du mal ne Tagestour machen ?2-3 Jahre noch dann kannst du auch bei mir Boote mieten:q
Wenn du mal mit willst,kein Problem,am Sprit beteiligen und fertig.
Ich fahre Sonntag wieder hin und bin guter Dinge,nächste Woche bleib ich mal 3 Tage da und werde alle TOP Stellen mal abklappern.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Kleini (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Hab mit Gunnar gesprochen , ja er will es noch verkaufen hat jetzt einen 30 PS motor dran .
Er will sich bei Dir melden .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Flöteboller (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin matze 2004
Habe vor vom 29.08.2009 zwei Wochen auf Als zu verbringen, warscheinlich in Skovmose.Da ich mich in der Gegend nicht so gut auskenne hab ich mal eine Frage zum Revier.Was kann ich zu der Zeit an Fisch erwarten,sind die Hornhechte und die Makrelen noch vor Ort und wie ist es mit Dorsch um die Jahreszeit rund um Fünshavn.Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. Gruß Flöteboller #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
kommt ganz drauf an was du so vor hast.Am besten du besorgst dir im Angelladen von der "Rapsbande" den Angelführer ALS,dort sind viele Infos drin und einige Angelplätze gut beschrieben.Die Möglichkeiten von Mommark oder Fynshavn aus eine Kuttertour zu machen oder ein Angelboot zu Chartern (WRS) sind vorhanden.Makrelen sollen im Sommer wohl öfters mal gefangen werden im kleinen Belt,ich selber habe noch keine gefangen.Das Dorschangeln ist nach wie vor schwierig,Plattfische gibts da wie Sand am Meer, vom Boot aus mit Seeringler oder Wattis fängst du immer welche.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Flöteboller (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kommt ganz drauf an was du so vor hast.Am besten du besorgst dir im Angelladen von der "Rapsbande" den Angelführer ALS,dort sind viele Infos drin und einige Angelplätze gut beschrieben.Die Möglichkeiten von Mommark oder Fynshavn aus eine Kuttertour zu machen oder ein Angelboot zu Chartern (WRS) sind vorhanden.Makrelen sollen im Sommer wohl öfters mal gefangen werden im kleinen Belt,ich selber habe noch keine gefangen.Das Dorschangeln ist nach wie vor schwierig,Plattfische gibts da wie Sand am Meer, vom Boot aus mit Seeringler oder Wattis fängst du immer welche.
> Gruß Matze


 Danke für die Tipps.Habe gelesen Du Angelst viel mit Twister
lässt Du ihn über Grund hüpfen wie beim Pilken oder wirfst Du
ihn aus wie beim Spinnfischen,welche Farbe ist Dein Favorit.Bringe mein Eigenes Boot mit.Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, richtig der wird im Grunde wie beim Pilken übern Grund geklopft.Meine Favoriten sind Japanrot,Braun mit Glitter,Orange mit schwarzen Glitter,und Grün mit Glitter.

Gruß und viel Erfolg
Matze


----------



## Flöteboller (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo, richtig der wird im Grunde wie beim Pilken übern Grund geklopft.Meine Favoriten sind Japanrot,Braun mit Glitter,Orange mit schwarzen Glitter,und Grün mit Glitter.
> 
> Gruß und viel Erfolg
> Matze


 Moin Matze.Danke für die vielen guten Tipps,wenn das Wetter bischen mitspielt sollte eigentlich nicht mehr viel Schiefgehen. Viele Grüße, vieleicht trifft man sich mal am Wasser beim #:


----------



## UH-TVR (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo miteinander #h,

habe gerade meine Sachen gepackt und mache mich morgen früh auf den Weg. Bei WRS für morgen ein Boot gechartert, mal sehen was das Wetter so macht und ob ich ein Fynshavn/Als  Fan werde. 

Mal schauen was ich Sonntag so berichten kann.

Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



UH-TVR schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander #h,
> 
> habe gerade meine Sachen gepackt und mache mich morgen früh auf den Weg. Bei WRS für morgen ein Boot gechartert, mal sehen was das Wetter so macht und ob ich ein Fynshavn/Als Fan werde.
> 
> ...


 
Und und und.....wie wars ?????

Bin nächste Woche auch endlich mal wieder vor Ort und werde mal in See stechen und paar Filets erbeuten.
Lg Matze|wavey:


----------



## JoFlash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
war auch mal wieder rund um Sonderburg unterwegs. Hab im Hafen wieder ne Menge kleine Dorsche gefangen. Wahnsinn was da an "Kleinfisch" rumschwimmt.
Wie sieht es im Moment draußen auf See aus? Werde Ende August wieder da sein. Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen los.

MFG;
Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann ich nur bestätigen,also Kleindorsch schwimmt im moment ja reichlich rum,da kann man sich wohl wieder auf die kommenden Jahre freuen hoffentlich.Aber die zwischengrößen sind wie vom Erdboden verschwunden,wenn ich Dorsch fange vom Boot sind es entweder untermaßige oder über 70er.50er oder 60er Dorsche sind in kleinen Belt z.Zt. nicht zu fangen.

Aber die Mini Schwärme zeige es, das es aufwärts geht mit dem Dorschbestand.

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wollen wir es mal hoffen! Leider sind man im Hafen von Sonderburg immer wieder Leute, die meinen nen 30 cm Dorsch ist nen klasse Pfannenwärmer...
Ich sag nichts...
Was mich gewundert hat ist, dass ich keinen Plattfischbiss bekommen habe. Die waren sonst immer steter Begleitet dort.
Sind die denn draußen noch vorhanden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja das sind echt tolle typen die solche Fische einpacken,ich sehe solche Herberts auch öfters und könnte denen echt.......

Ja draussen auf den Sandbänken gibt reichlich Plattfische,also jedenfalls da wo ich mich rumtreibe wimmelt es nur so von Platten.Einmal die richtige Tiefe gefunden sind 20-30 Stück am Tag nun wirklich kein Problem.

Lg 
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja ich sehe schon, wir müssen dringend mal zusammen los :m Hab noch mein Problem mit der Region, da ich dort noch recht "neu" unterwegs bin und nur die Stellen aus dem Angelführer Als nach und nach abfische. Da unsere Unterkunft bei Broager liegt hab ich dort schon oft mal mit
mehr oder weniger Erfolg mein Glück versucht. Bin aber davon überzeugt, dass die Ecke deutlich mehr zu bieten hat. Werde ab nun versuchen min ein mal im Monat da zu sein, da es mir echt super dort gefällt.

Wenns dann noch mit den Fischen klappt... und nicht nur Kleindorsch beißen...


----------



## UH-TVR (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo miteinander,

erst einmal sorry, dass es sooo lange gedauert hat.

Aber dass liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass es nichts zu berichten gibt, also fangtechnisch betrachtet.

Grundsätzlich hatten wir trotz des Wetters einen riesen Spaß. Wir konnten drei dicken Regenschauern die lange Nase machen, wir sind einfach vor ihnen geflüchtet. Aber drei andere haben uns voll erwischt. Aber der Wagen war voll mit Ersatzkleidung. Das alles hat uns natürlich einiges an Zeit und auch Sprit gekostet.

Ansonsten waren wir und auch ein anderes Team das von Frank ein Boot hatte recht Erfolglos. Erst raus auf Dorsch, aber Wind und Welle haben uns wieder unter Land verbannt. Dann die "Treibjagd" mit den Regenschauern. Als der erste Flunder am Haken war dachte ich der Bann sei gebrochen. Aber da er so gerade mit etwas ziehen und strecken maßig gewesen wäre habe ich einen Deal mit ihm gemacht. Ich lasse ihn frei und wenn ich das nächste mal komme bringt er seine Kumpels mit. Mal schauen was draus wird. Denn der Tag war super, das Boot Klasse. Vielen Dank auch noch an Frank. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. 

Fazit also. Einmal ist keinmal und der 2. August ist gar nicht so fern. Das Boot schon gemietet und beim nächsten mal wird sowieso alles viel besser.

bis die Tage

Torsten


----------



## JoFlash (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Zusammen,

werde vermutlich die erste Augustwoche wieder in Broager / Sonderburg sein #6 Freu mich schon! 
Wo kann ich denn ein gutes Boot mieten. Ihr schreibt oft von einem Frank??? Wo finde ich den denn? Ich hab nur nen Prospekt wo ein Vermieter in Momark ??? angegeben ist?
Vielleicht ist ja zu dieser Zeit jemand dort und man könnte zusammen raus, da ich noch nicht wirklich Ahnung über die Stellen auf See habe. Bei MeFos und Brandung siehts dafür anders aus.. Aber der Tröööt hier ist echt super um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen.
Danke schonmal für die Infos und mfG;
Chris


----------



## Streeni (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schau mal WRS Charterboot, Frank ist da der Vermieter, der hat auch Hütten zu vermieten und vom Fischen hat der auch Ahnung.


----------



## mik1 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo zusammen,ich fahr morgen für eine woche nach als...
"lohnt" es sich im moment ein boot zu chartern?
oder ist es sinnvoller ,mit den "kurzen", vom ufer/mole aus die platten zu erwischen?mit dorschen ist da wohl nicht zu rechnen,aber den kids soll es ja nicht langweilig werden....ist ja familienurlaub....!den ganzen tag auf dem wasser ohne fisch geht wohl auf die kinderseele!und sie sollen doch spaß am angeln haben!!!
danke im vorraus
mik


----------



## JoFlash (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super! Danke! Werd mal sehen, ob da was frei ist. Wie sollte die Motorisierung für ne anständige Tour sein?


----------



## Hornhecht (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin zusammen,
wir sind alle zwei Jahre zu WRS nach Fynshav gefahren, aber die letzten Jahre wurden die Fangergebnisse immer magerer und wir sind zum Brandungsangeln übergegangen.
Es ist kostengünstiger und wir haben auch unsere Fische gefangen.
Ich persönlich kann nur den Frank empfehlen, da er super Boote hat und immer den neusten Fishfinder mit GPS Plotter. Wer Fun möchte der holt sich ein Boot mit 50 PS Aussenboarder oder größer. Ist relativ schnell und kommt gut ins gleiten.Sehr wichtig wenn das Wetter ruhig ist, um an den Fangstellen zu kommen. Kostet auch viel Sprit. Bei Wind und Wellen drosselt man automatisch wegen den Wellenschlägen und man fährt langsamer . Die letzten Jahre haben wir die "Uschi" gechartert, ein älteres Boot aber seetauglich bei jedem Wetter. Wenn andere Boote nicht mehr hinaus durften konnten wir immer noch rausfahren.Die Usch ist ein Diesel und wir brauchten nur einmal in der Woche nachtanken.Ist natürlich nicht die schnellste.Aber bei schlechtem Wetter nur zu Empfehlen.Ob dieses Boot noch lebt???????????

Gruß aus Gladbeck (Hornhecht)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Hornnhecht,die Uschi war bzw. ist ein schönes Angelboot war mir aber auch zu langsam.Jetzt bügel ich mit 22 Knoten durch die Ostsee (nur bei Ententeich).Frank hat die Uschia ber verkauft an "Kuddel der Fuchs" der sich auch hier im AB rumtreibt.Er hat den Kutter richtig top zurecht gemacht und steht weiterhin in Fynshav.#6

Auf dem Foto erkennst du vllt das Heck der Uschi.
Das Schlachtbrett ist Marke Eigenbau.

Lg 
Matze


----------



## Hornhecht (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo Matze,
ich habe das heck sofort erkannt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Hornhecht


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hy ich bins Rudolf

matze2004 hatte schon mal ihr mit dir gesprochen.
Habe da gefragt wo man gut plattfische fangen kann hast mir ja bei lyö gesagt waren da aber konnten nicht angeln zu hohe wellen (letztes jahr) haben auch nicht das beste boot.

wollen jetzt näste woche wider hin und ein bott in fynshav mieten^^

kannst du mir oder auch die anderen angelkolegen mal veraten wo man gut:

Dorsch fängt
ob die platten immer noch bei lyö sind


und wie das wetter wird da ich keine seite im internet finde...

danke
MFG Rudolf D.:vik:


----------



## Lump (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Rudolf,

wir waren vor 2 Wochen dort, und haben die Kante die von 45 auf 28 Meter geht erwischt.Dort haben wir 2 Dorsche von 70 und 55 cm verhaftet,leider haben wir die Stelle nicht wieder gefunden.


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

gut^^

schade und was geht auf platt?


----------



## Lump (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf PLatte haben wir an dieser Stelle nicht versucht,rings um die Insel waren aber viele Netze der Berufsfischer.Leider sind wir an den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr raus gekommen Wind und Wellen waren zu heftig.Ausserdem hatten wir probleme von Momark aus in Wasser zu kommen,die Slippe ist zu steil.Besser geht es in Fynshav,und kostet nur 8 €.


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ah oke danke^^

weiß sonst noch jemenad was?:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,
mmh ja mit dem Dorsch rechne mal lieber nicht.Es werden zur Zeit sehr sehr viele kleine Dorsche gefangen das wieder auf die nächsten Jahre hoffen lässt.

Also du musst ja nicht dringend rüber nach Lyö fahren um Butt zu fangen,du fängst auch Platte direkt neben den Hafen 2min hinter der Ausfahrt.Dort liegt reichlich Sand und der ein oder andere Butt liegt da sicher.Ansonsten kannst du es auch rechts neben Mommark Hafen probieren,da stehe ich auch öfter wenn ich wg Wind nich all zu viel machen kann.

Wenn es das Wetter zu lässt, probiere es auf jeden Fall vor Lyö,da fange ich im Schnitt deutlich größere Platte 40-50cm (keine Ahnung warum....)

Viel Spaß
vi ses 
Matze


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

danke matze2004 für deine tipps:q 

sollen wir  mit buttlöffeln angeln ?


----------



## Hornhecht (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo Rudolf,
wenn du vor Ort bist, frag einfach den Frank was zur Zeit gefangen wird und wo. Von ihm bekommst du immer eine kompetente Antwort, denn er geht selber angeln.Ansonsten kannst ihn ja auch in seinen kleinen Angelladen besuchen.Auf Plattfisch würde ich gar nicht so weit rausfahren, denn gegen abend beißen sie direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt, unmittelbar am Fähranleger in Ufernähe.

Gruß Hornhecht


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

oke danke:vik:


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Muss ich da den buttlöfel nehmen ?
wo hat den der frank sein haus?
´

Rudolf


----------



## Hornhecht (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin Rudolf,
hier seine Adr.: Notmark 1 ST, 6440 Augustenborg
hier findest du sein Haus und Angelladen ansonsten alles über seine Homepage http://www.wrs-charterboot.de/

gruß Hornhecht


----------



## Hornhecht (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ach noch etwas,

versuch doch einfach ein Vorfach mit einem oder zwei Wattwürmer am Haken zu verwenden und die tunkst du vorher noch in Lebertran (wegen den Duftwolken). Damit lockst du die Platten als erstes an.Wenn du dann noch keinen Erfolg hast versuche mit Perlen auf dem Vorfach oder mit dem Buttlöffel.

Viel Petri Heil

wird schon gelingen


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

danke werde ich den mal am wochenende versuchen:vik:


----------



## Rudolf.D (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ach ja woher greige ich das Lebertran?

|bigeyes


----------



## Hornhecht (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

in der Apotheke,wird dort in einer kleinen Flasche abgefüllt
100ml reichen


----------



## Rudolf.D (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

oke danke


----------



## UH-TVR (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

am 2. August wollen wir ja den nächsten "Angriff" starten. Ich habe uns bei Frank wieder ein offenes Boot mit 25 PS gemietet. Was meinst du, macht es einen Sinn damit nach Lyø rüber zu fahren? Dein Hinweis auf die größeren Platten klingt ja verlockend. Wind und Welle müssen natürlich passen.
Der Dorsch lockt natürlich auch immer, wenn das Wetter es für das Boot zuläßt lohnt sich der Weg zum "Berg Aero" oder eher "Östliche rote Tonne"?

Ich sage einfach schon mal danke.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal im Hafen oder auf dem Wasser oder irgendwann wenn du deine Planung umgesetzt hast auf einem deiner Boote.

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Torsten,
"Berg Aero und Östliche Tonne" hört sich ganz nach dem Als Angelführer an oder?..........wenn du dir diesen Tröööt mal komplett durchliest, findest du sicher fängigere Plätze wie z.b. GammelPoel,Aero Nord(Leuchtturm),Voderups Flak,Aero Südspitze,Avernako etc.
Was Plattfische angeht bist du vor Lyo immer richtig,und meine Erfahrung ist, das man dort größere fängt als an manchen Plätzen direkt vor Als.

Meine "Planungen" laufen ja auch auf hochtouren,alles ist eigentlich gut durchdacht, nur der passende Resthof fehlt noch.Aber wir haben Zeit,uns drängt ja keiner.Wenn soweit ist sind alle aus diesen Tröööt zur "Company Opening" natürlich eingeladen#h

Lg 
Matze


----------



## shad (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!

Matze, warst du eigentlich mal wieder los, in letzter Zeit? Zu deinem  "Company Opening" werden wir natürlich auch erscheinen, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. 
Gruß,

     shad


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreunde!!|wavey:

nachdem ich im Frühjahr Langeland angetest hab, soll es im Oktober mal für nen Kurztrip nach Fynshavn gehen
Habt ihr Tipps wo man für ein paar Tage eine relativ günstige Unterkunft bekommen kann?? Steinigt mich nich wenn es schon irgendwo im Thread steht, aber wollte nich 20 Seiten lesen...|rolleyes
Hier ist ja auch fast ausschließlich von der Bootsangelei die Rede, wie sind denn Brandungschancen im Oktober?
Hoffe ich kann die ein oder andere Antwort erhalten!!

Danke!!

LG KielerSprotte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> 
> Matze, warst du eigentlich mal wieder los, in letzter Zeit? Zu deinem "Company Opening" werden wir natürlich auch erscheinen, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.
> Gruß,
> ...


 
Moin shad, 
ne ich war das letzte mal vor ca. 3 Wochen los, ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche mal wieder los kann,dieses WE ist wieder viel Wind angesagt.Es werden auf jeden Fall sehr viel Kleindorsche gefangen was auf die nächsten Jahre hoffen lässt.

@Kieler Sprotte
Wie wars denn auf Langeland????
Also fürs Brandungsangeln gibts auf Als paar schöne Ecken, z.b. Mommark Hafen rechts,Skovmose,Kegneas Damm,Kegneas Ende,Kegnes Möllevej usw.Es gibt ja den Angelführer Als,die Brandungstips sind wirklich gut.
Auf Naldmose Camping (naldmose.dk) kannst du prima Hütten mieten.

Lg
Matze


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

also Langeland war schon nicht schlecht. War nur über Pfingsten 4 Tage da, aber hat sich voll gelohnt. In der Brandung immer was gefangen, einmal beim Drill sogar ne Meerforelle!! War auch mal mit dem Boot draußen, aber nur auf Platte. Das war ja fast wie Heringangeln...:q

Dann danke ich dir schon mal für die Tipps. Bin eher der Brandungsangler und von Kiel nach Als ist es ja nich weit!

Gruß KielerSprotte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja Langeland ist echt Angelland, bin auch 2mal im Jahr dort.Gehe dort auch viel Brandungsangeln, die Fänge waren dort immer gut.Im September bin ich wieder 2 Wochen da und nehme diesmal auch n Boot mit.
Insel Als ist wirklich ne gute Alternative und nicht so weit weg.

Lg
Matze


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hab mir grade den von dir beschriebenen Campingplatz angesehen. Kann es sein, das keine der Hütten Gefriermöglichkeiten hat? Naja ich such mal ein bisschen weiter, sonst wird es doch wieder Langeland!!:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Hütten selber haben Kühlschrank mit einen kleinen Gefrierfach, ansonsten kann man seinen Fang auch bei den Besitzern einfrieren,kein Problem.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Alles klar, danke dir für die schnelle Antwort!

Dann gibt es bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen mal einen Spontantrip nach Als übers WE. Wie sieht es denn da mit Watties aus? Hat man ne Chance die irgendwo selbst zu graben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also ich bringe meine immer aus Flensburg mit (DS-Angelsport) ansonsten habe ich schon welche am Kegneas Damm buddeln sehen,also von Skoby kommend auf der rechten Seite vom Damm.Wie und ob das klappt weiss ich nicht,weil wie gesagt ich bring meine immer mit.


----------



## C.K. (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, man kann selber Wattis plümpern, es ist aber ein recht mühsames Geschäft, da die Tiere nicht dicht an dicht wohnen. 
Wie oben beschrieben, eben bei DS in Flensburg anhalten und dann kannst Du direkt am Wasser loslegen.

 Seeringler bekommst Du übrigens auch bei Frank im Laden.


----------



## Flöteboller (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Wir sind ab den 29.08.09 in Skovmose für zwei Wochen.Eine frage zur Köderbeschaffung wieviel Kronen muss ich für Seeringler und Wattis berappen und muss ich die Vorbestellen oder sind die immer am Lager.Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also Frank (WRS) hat generell nur Seeringler und ich glaube er nimmt 7,50€ für 100gr.(bin mir nich sicher).Ich weiss auch nich ob er ständig welche hat,ruf ihn lieber vorher an,sicher kannst du bei ihm auch vorbestellen.
Ansonsten gibt es keinen auf ALS der Ringler hat.Du hast sonst nur die Möglichkeit welche aus FL mitzubringen

Lg Matze


----------



## C.K. (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> auf ALS der Ringler hat.



Ich habe schon mal Ringler im Angeladen von Sonderborg gekauft. Die hatte den selben Preis wie Frank.


----------



## Flöteboller (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke an alle für die Tipps. Habe mal die Seite von WRS besucht da steht das die Würmer immer Vorätig sind. Dann kann es ja bald losgehen.


----------



## UH-TVR (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin moin zusammen,

das mit den Seeringlern von Frank kann ich nur bestätigen, er hat vorne im Laden ein großes Becken stehen, frischer geht nicht. Ich habe so um die 6,90 für 100gr gezahlt. Aber besser mal vorher anrufen, nicht ob er welche hat, sondern ob jemand im Laden ist, wenn er Boote übergibt kann es nämlich sein dass keiner da ist und man vor verschlossener Tür steht. Aber kann sich ja auch nicht teilen.

@Matze
das mit dem Angelführer stimmt, werde dann mal den Trööt duchstöbern und hoffen das ich alles auf der Karte finde. Habe ja noch ne Woche Zeit und die endgültige Entscheidung was wir ansteuern trifft dann wohl eh der Wind und die Wellen. Aber Lyø und der die Nordspitze von Ærø klingen schon interessant. Und sonst geht es dann wohl zu Pøls rev.

bis dann

Torsten


----------



## JoFlash (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

so nu ist es definitiv! Freu mich auf knappe 9 Tage DK / Als ab dem 31. Juli! Ist zufällig jemand von Euch vor Ort? 

Jetzt gehts auf die Suche nach nem Boot. WRS hab ich mir angeschaut und sieht auf den ersten Blick super aus.

Hat jemand von Euch auch Erfahrung mit diesem Vermieter:

http://www.dk-angelurlaub.de/amoframeset.htm

Sieht auch eigentlich nicht schlecht aus.

Danke schonmal für ein paar Infos. Bzgl. Stellen gehe ich einfach diesen Super Trööt durch!

@Matze2004: DANKE FÜR DEINE SUPER BEITRÄGE! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wasser!

MFG;
Christiaan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Christian,
also zu dem link oben den du da eingefügt hast möchte ich NIX sagen......:c
Die Nummer 1 auf Als in Ausstattung uns vor allen Sicherheit ist WRS-Charterboot.Frank weist alle seine Kunden super ein i.S. Boot und Fangplätze.Mit WRS machts du nix falsch,aber nich vergessen,Fische fangen musst du selber|supergri

Ich bin zu dieser Zeit regelmäßig vor Ort.Wenn ein schwarzer Geländewagen (Nissan Pathfinder) am Hafen steht bin ich auch irgentwo.

Lg 
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht! Werd dann bei WRS nen Boot chartern. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja tatsächlich am Hafen oder noch besser könnten zusammen los |supergri. Die Ladung Spritt geht dann natürlich auf meine Kappe 

Freu mich echt schon riesig wieder ein paar Tage in DK zu sein. Danach bin ich erst wieder Mitte September dort...

Wollte gerne ne Runde Plattfische fangen. Zu dem einen oder anderen Dorsch würde ich natürlich auch nicht nein sagen, obwohl die Fänge im Sonderborger Hafen eher vermuten lassen, dass draußen auch viel Kleinfisch unterwegs ist.
Sind die Heringe eigentlich schon in den Hafen gezogen? Als ich vor zwei Wochen da war, waren sie noch nicht da..


----------



## Rudolf.D (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hy kam gstern von Fynshavn

Haben auf platt gefischt danke für die tippst

Waren rechs neben Fynshavn auf den campingplatz 
in Littelbelt.

Samstag:

Zu viel wind.

Sonntag:

Sonntag Morgen war zu viel wind für unser kleines boot sind nicht weit raus gekommen sind den nach 30 angel versuch wider rein gefahren.
dann Mittags so gegen 13-15 auch auf den steinen die sehr weit ins wasser vorstoßen bei Fynshavn geangelt aber wissen jetzt das es zu spät war. den noch mal bei mormek oder wie das heißt geguckt aber habe keine gut stelle gefunden.

So den haben wir uns doch ein großeres boot bei Frank gemietet und weil wir es nicht den ganzen tag brauchten billiger bekommen er ist echts sehr nett.

Sonntag abend den vor den Hafen über 20 platte gefangen aber nur kleine  schollen die beste war so 31cm

und noch über 40 kleine wittlinge die haben echt generft:v


Montag:

um 5 waren wir auf den Wasser so und den hat frank uns noch eine gute stelle neben den hafen lings wo er auch seine netze hatte gegeben haben da auch wider 15 schollen gefangen aber wider nur klein.

den waren wir bei Lyö wollten da große fangen leiden nur 1 kleine aber ein sehr schönnen Hornhecht auf Grund

naja den waren wir wider beim hafen und so die gegen noch mal mormek haben denn aber nur noch 4 oder so gefangen war wohl schon zu spät.

ja den sind wir wider gefahren war sehr schön dort frank ist echt nett haben noch da wir nur 3 platte ein gepackt haben 40 platte billig von fank gekauft^^

Und ahben afst nur mit regenwurm gefangén genau wie mit seeringel.


MFG Rudolf:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na siehste, bei dem Mist Wetter habt ihr wohl das beste draus gemacht.

Wieso habt ihr vor Lyo keine Platten gefangen,das ist fast unmöglich....

Lg Matze


----------



## Rudolf.D (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

weiß ich auch nicht haben südlich von lyö geangelt von 10-6m die ganze seite runter war aber nicht alles sand fürleicht waren wir ja doch falsch.


MFG Rudolf.D:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich bin wohl dies Wochenende vor Ort und werd mal sehn was da so vor Lyö rumschwimmt....wenn nur der Wind mal wieder nachlassen würde....

Lg Matze


----------



## UH-TVR (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich bin am Sonntag mit meinem Neffen oben,

wir haben ein Boot von Frank. Mal sehen was Wind und Welle mache. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann im Hafen oder auf dem Wasser.

Dickes Petri an alle |wavey:

Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also der Dänische Seewetterbericht sagt Süd 6m/s an.Das sind schon mal gute voraussetzungen.Habt ihr ein offenes Boot?
Vllt sieht man sich
Lg
Matze


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, hallo zusammen
ich war jetzt vom 03.07 bis 29.07.09 mal wieder auf Als. Nach wie vor müssen gute Dorsche > 60 cm gesucht werden, sind aber immer wieder in kleinen Trupps zu finden. Am besten geht Vdrfl. Platte sind überhaupt kein Thema. Gute Stelle ist auch die alte Lachsfarm, von Fynshav Richtung Norden. Seit letzter Woche werden wieder vermehrt Hornies gefangen. Ich hatte Besuch vor Ort mit einem kleinen Bengel, der unbedingt mit mir rausfahren wollte. Also, rausfahren, Angel raus und hinterhergeschleppt. Nach ca. 3 Minuten hatten wir den ersten Horni. Der Kleine hatte echt Spaß. Übrigens, es werden jetzt im Norden Nähe Riff vermehrt KÖHLER gefangen, auch im Bereich der roten Tonne. Und das sind keine schlechten Größen. Mit der alten Uschi hat alles Prima geklappt. Werde für dieses Jahr meine Angelsaison beenden, da leider keinen Urlaub mehr. 
Allen anderen sehr vieel Petri Heil und den Bootsfahrern immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel

euer Kuddel


----------



## UH-TVR (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

ja, offenes Boot mit 25 PS. Mein Neffe (14 Jahre) und ich, da ist das dann auch ne Preisfrage, womit ich nichts gegen die Preise von Frank gesagt haben will. 

Ich beobachte die letzten Tage auch schon ganz gespannt den Wetterbericht. Für alle die den Limk nicht kennen (Dänischer Wetterdienst, Bereich Sønderborg,  http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=6400 )
Aussichten werden ja immer besser, hab uns auf deinen Rat hin noch schnell ein paar Buttlöffel gekauft. Bin mal gespannt was damit geht.
Wir werden so gegen halb neun das Boot übernehmen und wenn die Aussichten so bleiben wohl nach Lyø rüber fahren und vieleicht auch mal die Nordspitze von Æro aufsuchen.
Werde gleich noch mal die Beschreibung von deinem Boot raussuchen, nicht das ich dich nicht erkenne falls wir uns begegnen.

Also nochmal vielen Dank für dein vielen Ratschläge #6

und allen ein schönes Wochenende (mit viel Fisch)  |wavey:

Torsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
na dann wünsch ich euch viel Spass und Petri Heil.Ich schaffe es dies Wochenende wohl doch nicht,muss noch n Kunden besuchen morgen.

Hej Kuddel,mist dann haben wir uns wohl verpasst,war am Mittwoch auf Als auf Kundschaft und war noch kurz mit Bootsmann im Hafen und habe mich noch ne Stunde mit Morten unterhalten.Vllt sehen wir uns mal wieder.
Lg
Matze

Übrigens,das ist mein Bootsmann


----------



## Streeni (1. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bald ist es bei mir auch wieder soweit. Anfang September gehts los. Hier wurde geschrieben das vermehrt Köhler gefangen werden, also das Glück hatte ich bisher noch nicht aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand sagen wie man sie fängt. Gehen die auch auf Gummifisch? Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.#h


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Matze,
bisher las ich hier eigentlich nur mit, aber das Bild Deines Hundes bewog mich auch eines von meinem hier reinzustellen, wie ich finde sehr ähnlich.

Und zum Thema,
wir waren im Mai in Fh und haben auch gut Plattfisch gefangen, wir hatten auch ein Boot von Frank. Im Sep. wollen wir nochmal angreifen.

hilsen
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Carsten, ja die ähneln sich etwas.Bootsmann ist ein schokobrauer Labrador.

Wenn um Plattfische fangen geht hat man wirklich zur Zeit gar keine Probleme damit,die gibts wirklich reichlich.Und ab September werden die auch langsam wieder schön dick im Fleisch.Leider war ich noch nicht wieder los,ich hoffe das klappt bald mal wieder.

Lg Matze


----------



## Kleini (5. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Ich versuche jetzt Wochenende das erste ! mal dieses Jahr für 2 Tage hochzufahren . Ich war letztes Jahr jeden Monat einmal oben bei Inge- marie in Naldmose - C.  die denkt bestimmt ich bin schon tod weil ich noch nicht wieder da war . Aber soviel Arbeit wie dieses Jahr hatte ich noch gar nicht (Dachdecker).
Ich hoffe ja das wir uns mal sehen im Hafen und ein wenig quatschen können .
Es haben welche geschrieben das wieder vermehrt Hornhechte beissen stimmt das ? um diese Zeit ?
Wenn ja wär mal interessant ,ansonsten stehe ich auf Plattfische und Wittlinge , die mag meine Frau .
Hast Du schon Steinbutt gefangen auf deinen Touren ?
Bis dann , petri .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini, mir gehts genauso.Ich bin seit 1 Jahr komplett ausgebucht (Bootspersenning,Polster etc).Der Windtrend fürs Wochenende sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.Ich weiss aber nicht ob ich es auch dieses WE schaffe,mal sehen.
Hornis sollen da noch genug beissen soviel wie ich weiss.Steinbutt habe ich noch nicht gefangen,habe ich jedoch auch noch nicht gezielt beangelt.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Vi ses
hilsen
Matze


----------



## Kleini (6. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Ich schau immer bei Windguru das hat eigentlich immer funktioniert und die sagen von Samstag mittag bis Sonntag mittag recht gut an mal schauen . Ich freu mich jedenfalls , endlich mal abschalten und ein wenig angeln .
Tschüß bis dann Ronald .|wavey:#6


----------



## Kleini (9. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo !
warst Du am Wochenende auch in Fynshavn , wenn ja hab Dich nicht gesehen .
Wir haben endlich wieder etliche gute Dorsche gefangen am Sonntag bei Ententeichwetter ( bei Lyo Flak) und gute Wittlinge waren auch dabei .Was mich wundert  das wir nur einen Plattfisch gefangen haben obwohl ich auch vor Mommark versucht habe und Lyo nichts mit Plattfisch , das hatte ich noch gar nicht .
Aber auch viele kleine Dorsche das lässt hoffen für später .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,
nein ich war nicht da.Aber endlich wieder Dorsche gefangen hört sich doch ganz gut an.Ich höre schon zum 2ten mal das vor Lyö weniger Platte gefangen werden,da muss ich jetzt auch bald mal wieder los und mal antesten was da noch rumschwimmt.

Lg Matze


----------



## JoFlash (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, meld mich dann mal wieder zurück von einer super Woche in DK!!! Hatten das ertse mal auch für zwei Tage ein Boot von Frank! Vielen Dank für den Superservice. War alles spitze! Und Danke an Matze für die PN!
Und Fangtechnisch können wir (meine bessere Hälft und icke) uns wirklich nicht beklagen. 
Während der erste Tag mehr ein Erkundungstag war (4 Dorsche, davon einen mitgenommen mit 65cm, bestimmt 15 Platte (aber nur 4 brauchbare und unzählige Wittlinge), hat es am zweiten Tag bei SUPERWETTER richtig reingehauen! (3 Dorsche, ca. 35 Platte (22 schöne dicke!!!) und das halbe Boot voll Wittlinge und einen kleinen Knurrhahn.) Schweinswaale konnten wir auch sehen!
Also alles in allem echt ne SUPER Sache. Werden im September wieder oben sein und dann, wenns Wetter gut ist, auch wieder nen Boot chartern.

Gibts hier auch Leute aus der Nähe die immer mal wieder für nen Spontantripp  zu haben wären. Also ich wäre, wenns passt, immer mit dabei! 

MFG an Alle,
Christiaan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Christian,
das hört sich doch super an.Wo hast du denn die Platten gefangen?

Lg Matze


----------



## Kleini (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jo-Flash !
Ja das würde mich auch interesssieren wo ihr solch schöne Platten hattet , da steh ich auch drauf , hatte aber diesmal kein Glück damit .
Einen Knurrhahn hatte ich übrigens auch , der war richtig dunkel .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Goli (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Christian,
hört sich ja wirklich Klasse an.Wir werden im nächsten Jahr (April) zwei Tage ein Boot von Frank haben,was müßte man da so an Umkosten einplanen (Diesel)?
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei deiner nächsten Tour.
Grüße von den"Welberger Angelfreunden"


----------



## JoFlash (10. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

also Tankkosten sind zu vernachlässigen finde ich. Haben in zwei Tagen nicht mal einen 25 Liter Tank leer gefahren und wir waren gut unterwegs. Sind jedoch nicht nach lyo gefahren. Haben knappe 27 Euro Spritt gezahlt, also normaler Tankenpreis!
Die Platten haben wir schwerpunktmäßig auf 20 Meter Tiefe (dachte eigentlich erst wir wären zu tief..)  links von Fynshaven ( ca. 20 min Fahrtzeit). Muss morgen mal auf die Seekarte schauen, dann gibts ne bessere Beschreibung wenn gewünscht. War echt gut da, selbst  einige Dubletten hatten wir. Siehe unten. 

Was aber aufgefallen ist, ist das unheimlich viel Kleinfisch und mittelmäßige Fische gebissen haben. Das lässt hoffentlich auf gute Jahre hoffen!

Wie siehts eigentlich im September, Oktober und November in der Ecke aus? Wollte min. ein mal im Monat vor Ort sein.
Denke in den Monaten dürfte Dorsch und Plattfisch ja auch gut laufen und gerade die Platten dürften dann ja auch richtig loslegen oder?

MFG;
Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,das sieht doch gut aus.Bei meiner letzten Tour waren auch viele Klein Dorsche unterwegs,das lässt wirklich hoffen.
20min links von Hafen hoch...dann warst du ca. bei der roten Tonne oder kurz davor denk ich mal.

Ich hoffe ich kann auch bald mal wieder los#c

Lg Matze


----------



## Kleini (11. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Jo-Flash !
Die Doublette links im Bild auf was hast Du die den gefangen?
Ich konnte mich gar nicht auf die Platten konzentrieren , war jetzt Spass okay ?
Aber sogar 2 dran staune ich weil wir echt auch alles versucht haben . Ich fahre auch meistens links rum raus aus dem Hafen und lasse die grüne und die orange Tonne hinter mir und steuere dann die 4 im Quadrat liegenden (2x rot und 2x grün)Tonnen an da sind oft die Netze der Fischer und da ist eine Kante von 18 - 25 m .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## ManniS (13. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn der Wind mit spielt werde ich wohl Ende September nochmal nach Aeroe fahren. Kann mir vielleicht jemand die GPS - Daten vom Voderup Flak nennen? Hab schon das Internet durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden. 
Dank im Voraus
Manni


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini
wenn du ca. 20 Minuten von Fynshav nach links unterwegs bist kommst du automatisch zur alten Lachsfarm. Ist auf der Seekarte eingezeichnet. Das ist die Stelle, welche ich in meinem letzten Bericht meinte. Hier sind wirklich schöne Dubletten zu holen. Ich war damals Zeitgleich mit den Jungens von der "Anglerwoche" dort am fischen. Platte bis 50 cm waren angesagt. Die hatte bei Frank das Boot und den Tipp bekommen. Der dann folgende Bericht in der Angelwoche entsprach der Tatsache.
Na, vielleich treffen wir nächstes Jahr mal vor Ort zusammen.
LG
Kuddel


----------



## JoFlash (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey, 
ja war etwas weiter als die rote Tonne. War echt genial!
Konnte mich aber auch nicht richtig auf angeln konzentrieren :q 

Wollte nochmal auf eure Erfahrungen im September und Oktober in der Ecke zurückkommen. War jemand schonmal in der Zeit dort unterwegs?

Wollte da nochmal angreifen. Auch im November würde ich gerne nochmal, wenn die Zeit zulässt.
Bis wann vermietet Frank eigentlich?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, also was die Platten zu dieser Jahreszeit angeht kannst du dich schon mal freuen,denn zum Herbst werden die schön fett und richtig gefrässig.Ich bin eigentlich bis auf Januar und Februar immer dort am Fischen.Ich glaube das Frank bestimmt bis Ende November/Mitte Dezember sicher noch vermietet.Am besten anrufen und nachfragen.

Lg Matze


----------



## JoFlash (16. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na das sind doch super Aussichten. Bin wie es aussieht, das erste Wochenende im September und das letzte im Oktober wieder in der Ecke und werde hoffentlich, wenns das Wetter zulässt, wieder fischen gehen!

Dorsch dürfte dann ja auch in Laune sein!


----------



## babsi (25. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

wieviele SM sind es von Fynshavn nach Lyö?


----------



## Kleini (26. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Babsi !
Also ungefähr 10 km musst Du rechnen , ich habe ein Boot (Gleiter) mit 50 PS und habe vor 3 Wochen bei ganz ruhiger See 18 Min . gebraucht . Bei schon etwas Wind sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus , man will ja auch nicht nur Vollgas fahren aber mit GPS steuerst Du direkt an und bist relativ schnell da . Ich denke mal das Du die Fischgründe vor Lyo meinst und nicht die Insel selber .


----------



## JoFlash (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

so, noch zwei Wochen, dann bin ich wieder um Als unterwegs. Weiß allerdings ob ich diesmal ein Boot mieten kann. 
Kennt jemand noch gute Stellen für Plattfisch vom Ufer aus? War bisher immer nur im Sonderbugrer Hafen und im Broager Land unterwegs. Wollte mich aber mal woanders auf Plattfischsuche vom Ufer aus begeben.

Danke schonmal und mfG;
Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, ich fische gerne mit Brandungsruten in Mommark,rechts vom Hafen am Sandstrand.Dort fange ich eigentlich immer Platte,jetzt zu dieser Zeit wirds wohl schwer wegen den Krebsen,bastel dir Vorfächer mit Auftrieb,die Platten holen sich auch den Köder 1m über Grund.

Viel Spaß
Lg
Matze


----------



## Flöteboller (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Übermorgen am Samstag geht es los nach Skovmose.Die letzten Tage wurde von zunehmenden Dorschfängen Berichtet, wurden die alle in dem Gebiet un Lyø Gefangen oder wurden auch welche an anderen stellen Gefangen?Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit Makrelen Hornis und Platte rund um Fynshaven aus? Bis Samstag zum #:Flöteboller


----------



## babsi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo Babsi !
> Also ungefähr 10 km musst Du rechnen , ich habe ein Boot (Gleiter) mit 50 PS und habe vor 3 Wochen bei ganz ruhiger See 18 Min . gebraucht . Bei schon etwas Wind sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus , man will ja auch nicht nur Vollgas fahren aber mit GPS steuerst Du direkt an und bist relativ schnell da . Ich denke mal das Du die Fischgründe vor Lyo meinst und nicht die Insel selber .


 
Moin Kleini,

danke für die Antwort. Ja, ich meine die Fischgründe.


----------



## JoFlash (1. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moinsen,

so, Sachen fürs WE sind gepackt. Allerdings wird dieses ein Wochenende ohne Boot...
Vielleicht ist ne kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Banana Boot drin, wenn das Wetter stimmt aber ansonsten ist Uferangeln angesagt.

Hatte letztes mal gesehen, dass rechts vom Hafen in Fyshavn viele Boote am Abend mit Angler waren. Heißt dass, das in geringer Uferentfernung dort ebenfalls mit Platten zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Probiere es lieber in Mommark, rechts vom Hafen.Ich habe in Fynshav noch nie was vom Ufer aus gefangen.Die Boote die du meinst standen sicher an der Abruchkante von 3 auf 12m,da laufen die Platten abends allerdings gut.Fische in Mommark mit Auftrieb,sonst kannst du alle 5min einen neuen Wurm aufziehen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Skrubber (3. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, eigentlich bevorzuge ich ja die Ecke um middelfart herum, wenn ich im Kl. Belt fische. Aber da in diesem thread nun öfter schon Lyø genannt wurde, sollte ich mich vllt. doch besser mal vor meiner Haustür umschauen|kopfkrat... zumal ich ja mein boot hier habe. Hab auch schon mal in der seekarte nachgeschaut und von Dyreborg ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung nach Lyø rüber... Nun meine Fragen dazu: welche Ecke ist dort auf Platte erfolgversprechend, bzw. welche tiefe sollte man ca. suchen. Westlich vor der insel ist eine Flachstelle eingetragen- könnte es sich dort lohnen? Und kennt jemand die Slipstelle in Dyreborg und könnte vllt. was dazu sagen??? Alternativ könnte ich auch hier von Faaborg aus losdüsen, aber da fallen auch gleich wieder Gebühren an#d...
viele Grüsse aus dem ( heute recht stürmischen) DK #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej hvor dan gar det?

Also ich habe regelmäßig südlich von Lyo Platte gefangen.Die Tiefe ist immer anders,du musst erst verschiedene Tiefen testen, wenn dann die Bisse kommen bis du richtig.Ich hatte auch schon mal das die Platten durchgehend von 6-20m gebissen haben,das war aber eher im Spätherbst.Zu den Slipanlagen kann ich dir nix sagen,ich starte immer von Fynshav.

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (4. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

Danke für die Hinweise. Werde am Sa nach Momark fahren. Wird wahrscheinlich absolutes Mistwetter!!!! Aber egal!

Im Oktober ist wieder bootfahren dran!


----------



## Skrubber (4. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej hvor dan gar det?




Hej matze, 
jeg er i Danmark- klart at jeg har det rigtig godt#6!!!

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Hoffe mal, dass sich der Wind hier bis Sonntag etwas legt und ich mal nach Lyøs Flundern sehen kann. Ansonsten bleib ich halt in der Faaborger Bucht, die ja recht geschützt vor Westwind liegt. Ist auf jeden Fall Neuland für mich, aber schlechter als zuletzt am Kl. Belt bei Middelfart kanns ja nicht werden|kopfkrat... Ich werd berichten! Gruss aus dem Königreich, Ralph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> 
> Danke für die Hinweise. Werde am Sa nach Momark fahren. Wird wahrscheinlich absolutes Mistwetter!!!! Aber egal!
> 
> Im Oktober ist wieder bootfahren dran!




Manchmal gilt ja um so schlechter um so besser:qFür Samstag ist Westwind mit 10m/s angesagt, also hast du dort Rückenwind, im Herbst garnicht so schlecht weil der Wind das warme Wasser ins tiefe drückt und somit wird das Wasser "ausgetauscht", ich denke in Mommark müsste was gehen,wenn du weit genug rauswirfst.Ich stehe meistens immer gleich rechts neben der Steinpackung wenn du am Hafen,höhe Ende des Kioskgebäudes rechts die Treppe runtergehst.

@Skrubber
Ich war auch vor 14 Tagen in Middelfart mitn Boot unterwegs und kann nur sagen schlechter gehts wirklich nich, rund um Lyö wird sicher was gehen.


Viel Erfolg
Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (5. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Skrubber !
Kann leider mit eurem dänisch in keiner Weise mithalten aber in Dyreborg habe ich letztes Jahr im Mai im Hafen übernachtet , war ganz romantisch dort , bin mit meiner Frau dort gewesen im Boot übernachtet und morgens raus in Richtung Lyo an einer gelben Tonne vorbei immer wieder 100m hinter die Tonne gefahren und treiben lassen bei 14 - 18m Tiefe richtig gute große Schollen gefangen hat sogar meiner Frau Spass gemacht die angelt eher wenig . Sonst bin ich eigentlich immer Fynshavn und fahre rüber nach Lyo , da geht eigentlich immer etwas .
Wenns bei Windguru.de so bleibt bin ich nächste Woche Freitag wieder oben ,wenns mit Arbeit vereinbaren lässt .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Skrubber (5. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kleini, 
hab mir heut mal die slippe in Dyreborg angeschaut#d...
Eng, kein Platz zum Festmachen, auch kein Parkplatz für Auto und Trailer... Der ganze Hafen wirkte richtig schlampig, was aber vllt. auch an derzeitigen Baumassnahmen liegen mag. Ansonsten werden bei Benutzung 30 DKK fällig, die in einen Briefkasten geworfen werden sollen- es gibt dort keinen hafenmeister... Naja, der Faaborger Hafen hat da doch mehr Komfort zu bieten... Im Anhang noch ein Photo von der Dyreborgslippe...
Windtechnisch sieht es ja so aus, als ob ich morgen nicht aufs Wasser komme- heute war sogar in d. Faaborger bucht das wasser "weiss"|uhoh:... Naja, vllt. ist ja wenigstens mal `ne Tour nach Bjørnø rüber möglich...


----------



## Kleini (6. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Skrubber !
Hast recht , nichts zum festmachen an der Slipanlage ist blöd , da zerschrammste dein schönes Boot .
Parkplatz ist auch ungünstig da es mitten im Ort liegt und sowieso irgend jemanden stören wird (also Ärger vorprogramiert ) , nur bezahlen muss man ja fast überall und in Deutschland noch mehr .
Wie schon gesagt bin ich über See dorthin und habe für die Nacht mit Strom und duschen 10 Euro bezahlt .
Wenn Du von Dyreborg in Richtung Lyo fährst macht ein wenig mehr Wind eigentlich noch nicht viel aus da es teils geschützt liegt , aber Du hast recht lieber etwas vorsichtig zu sein kann nicht schaden es gibt ja schon genug Helden .
Es kann sein das ich am Samstag von Fynshavn nach Lyo fahre .
Tschüß und gute Erfolge wünscht Kleini .


----------



## Skrubber (8. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Kleini, also am WE war absolut kein Wetter#q... Fetter Herbststurm und ein Blick zu den Inseln rüber sagte alles- und schliesslich gibt es ja noch ein Morgen|wavey:... Vllt. klappts ja demnächst mal...
Gruss, Ralph


----------



## Kleini (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Skrubber !
Ja  Du sagst es , ich wollte Samstag los aber nun siehts ja schon wieder nach Wind aus . Ist verrückt dieses Jahr immer wenn ich kann ist Wind und mitten in der Woche kannst du die Enten rüber schicken . Aber wenn die kalte Zeit kommt ist ein Dachdecker zu Hause und kann angeln fahren , darauf freue ich mich jetzt schon .
Und übrigens fängt man November und Dezember nicht schlecht in der Gegend , kannste Matze fragen , der weiss das auch .
Tschüß und windfreie Tage wünscht Euch allen Kleini .


----------



## Skrubber (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Kleini, Samstag 2 bis 3 m/s, das klingt doch gut ...http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=5600

hoffe mal, das es so bleibt #h


----------



## Kleini (10. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Skrubber !
Hast recht , habe gerade Kumpel angerufen der stand schon in den Startlöchern , Angeln fertig , Sprit getankt und ab nach Denmark . Fahre heute nacht 0.00 Ur los und bin pünktlich 8.00 Uhr am Fisch . Wenn Wind gut ist werde ich gleich rüber nach Lyo und schauen was geht bevor der Wind kommt .
Werde natürlich berichten , mal sehen ob ich dieses mal ein paar Platten erwische .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

JoFlash????
Wie wars in Mommark???

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (11. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

hab im Moment unter der Woche kein Netz son Ärger. In Momark war es so lala..Haben wettertechnisch auf Sonntag verschoben und waren wohl zu nah an der Steinmole. Wettertechnisch war es ein Gemisch aus Sonne, Regen, Sturm...Zwei Plattfische sind es in drei Stunden dann gewesen. Selbst mit Auftrieb waren die Krebse wie die Biester. Bin dann nach Sonderborg zum Hafen gefangen. Schnell ca. 20 Heringe gefangen und ein paar kleine Dorsche, die alle wieder schwimmen. Hab dann nochmal ein wenig mit dem Gummifisch geangelt und was soll ich sagen. Gleich nach dem dritten Wurf ein dicker Biss. Guter Fisch der auch ordenlich Schnur von der Rolle genommen hat...Leider nach ca. 5 Min ausgeschlitzt...Na ja, hat aber dann doch noch Spaß gemacht. 
Ende Oktober (letztes WE) gehts wieder los.

@Matze: Bist dann da?

MFG,
Chris


----------



## JoFlash (11. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ach ja...Hab gerade Norwegen für nächstes Jahr gebucht #6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo JoFlash,
naja paar Platte sind doch ok.
Ich bin jetzt ersma ab morgen 2 Wochen auf Langeland.Ab Oktober wird es mitn Boot auch wieder interessanter für mich und bin dann bis Weihnachten regelmäßig im Hafen.Wenn oben am Clubhaus ein großer Nissan Pathfinder Geländewagen steht mit HEI Kennzeichen,das bin ich.Vllt sieht man sich

Lg 
Matze


----------



## Kleini (12. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Jetzt ist klar , Dir gehört der Nissan , habs mir schon gedacht , hab ihn letztes Jahr oft gesehen bloß Dich nicht .
War am Freitag raus und hab vor Lyo 3 gute Dorsche erwischt (um die 70cm) dabei ist mir einer vom Boot wieder reingerutscht weil ich mit dem Pullover hängengeblieben bin , Sch...
Nach etlichen guten Wittlingen sind wir dann zurück entlang zur Küste zwischen Fynshavn und Mommark und haben eine langgezogene Senke entdeckt wo ich geankert habe . Da haben wir in 2 Stunden auf 11-12 m Tiefe 41 maßige und teils große Plattfische geangelt wobei auch etliche kleinere wieder reingekommen sind . Sowas hatte ich bisher noch nicht das man direkt unter dem Boot soviel Platten ranbekommt , ich hab gestaunt wo die alle herkommen .
Fängst Du um Lyo auch direkt unter dem Boot ? Und was meinst Du : Treibt man besser bei Plattfisch oder ist das ankern in geringer Tiefe besser ?
Kennst Du in Langeland Slipstellen auf der Westseite der Insel und wo angelst Du auf Langeland ?
Am Samstag war ich auch rüber nach Lyo aber habe abgebrochen weil der Wind immer stärker wurde und das angeln sehr schwierig wurde .
Tschüß und schönes Wochenende , Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Richtig! Aber wenn der Wagen da steht bin ich ja auch meistens auf See;-)

Sitze jetzt in meinen Ferienhaus in Vesteregn,sogar mit Swimmingpool und Gott sei Dank mit Gratis Internet Anschluss...juhuuuuu.Slip Stellen kenne ich hier nich,wenn ich mein Kutter dabei habe werfe ich es in Spodsbjerg rein. Diesmal werde ich mir ein Boot mieten,wahrscheinlich ein Diesel Kutter.Hauptsächlich will ich hier Brandungsangeln und nachts mal auf Mefo probieren.

Auf Platte fische ich generell vom treibenden Boot, man fischt so ja ein größeres Gebiet ab.

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (13. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann wünsch ich Dir nen schönen Urlaub Matze! Fang gut! Das erste WE werde ich wohl auch in DK sein. Hab gerade mal die Planung mit meiner besseren Hälfte gemacht! Ja vielleicht sieht man sich dort am Hafen oder wir bekommen es sogar hin mal zusammen zu fahren. 
Freu mich schon wieder aufs fischen dort. Macht echt immer riesen Spaß!


----------



## Hohensinn (13. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich komme es den Süden Deutschlands und möchte auf alle Fälle mal auf Dorsch, Scholle und Co. in der Ostsee fischen, vieleicht könnt ihr mir ein bischen weiterhelfen.

Wollte ursprünglich mit meinem ersten Versuch im Bereich bei der Insel Fehmann beginnen, bis ich auf diesem Thread gestoßen bin!

Ich Denke das DK der kleine Belt vieleicht ein paar Vorteile gegenüber der Deutschen Ostsee haben könnte, zum Beispiel größere Boote ohne Führerschein mieten! 
Besitze nur den Binnenführerschein für Sportboote.

Wie schaut es Fischtechnisch aus, welches Gebiet ist nach euren Einschätzungen besser?

Wenn es irgendwie dieses Jahr noch ausgeht, würden wir diese Jahr noch einen Trip zum kleinen Belt wagen. Die Seite von Frank habe ich mir schon angeschaut, hat ein paar nette Boote.

Für den Anfang würde ich aber, natürlich aus Kostengründen eher zu den offenen Booten greifen. 

Wie weit vom Hafen muß man eigentlich fahren bis man an beliebte und gute Fischgründe kommt? (Wegen den offenen Booten)

So wie es aussieht habe ich mitte November vielleicht die möglichkeit eine kurzen Trip zu euch hoch zu machen! Wie ist diese Zeit mit der Fischerei einzuschätzen, auf was muß man achten, was braucht man,..... Im Süßwasser kenne ich mich aus aber im Meer bin ich Neuling!

Wie schaut es mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in der nähe aus, vor allem kurzfristig?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen!!! Hab eigentlich noch mehr,...

Gruß Walter


----------



## Streeni (13. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi, Hohensinn
Schau doch mal Gl. Aalbo, hat auch gute Boote, ich selber bin auch mitte November da, 
da liegen die ersten Fischgründe auch direkt vor der Tür. Bin jedes Jahr drei bis vier mal da und habe eigentlich immer gut gefangen. Kannst Dich ja mal melden wann Du da bist, vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja.


----------



## Hohensinn (15. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Streeni,

Danke schon mal für die Infos. Hat jemand noch ein paar Anfänger und Insidertipps für mich, man möchte sich ja so gut wie es geht auf den ersten tripp zur Ostsee vorbereiten!

Gruß Walter


----------



## JoFlash (15. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

also im kleinen Belt sieht die Fischerei eigentlich ganz gut aus. Die Dorschbestände fangen sich an zu erholen. Es schwimmt im Moment auf jeden Fall recht viel Kleindorsch herum. Wittlinge sind immer zu bekommen. An manchen Plätzen allerdings auch in sehr kleinen Größen...
Plattfische gehen überall ganz gut. Sollen im Oktober und November auch ganz gut gehen!
Werde es am ersten Oktoberwochenende und am letzten Oktoberwochenende ausprobieren...
Mal sehen wies wird.

Zu den guten Plätzen ist es von Fynshavn unterschiedlich. Zwischen 15 bis 30 Min sind eigentlich schon gute stellen erreichbar.

Das REvier macht auf jeden Fall Spaß! An guten Tagen kanns tierisch abgehen...An manchen Tagen jedoch tote Hose.
Bin Boottechnisch dort auch noch nicht so lange unterwegs. Werde dieses aber definitiv nachholen, da ich die Ecke wirklich gerne mag und zum Glück oft da sein kann. 
Bzgl. Unterkunft schau mal bei WRS Boote. Der Frank vermittelt auch. Ansonsten ruf einfach mal bei den Turisteninformation..

Hoffe es hilft ein wenig!
Ansonsten steht aber auch sehr sehr viel in diesem Trööt!
Viel Spaß und hoffentlich viel Erfolg im November falls Du in der Ecke bist!


----------



## JoFlash (20. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Keiner unterwegs gewesen am Wochenende? Werde in drei Wochen wieder da sein. Freu mich schon. Noch zu der Zeit in der Ecke?

Matze, ich hoffe Deine Ulraubsfänge entsprechen Deinen Erwartungen!


----------



## Skrubber (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich war am WE ein Stück nördlicher am Kl. Belt rund um Middelfart. Bei Superwetter und äusserst regem Bootsverkehr (war wohl alles was schwimmen kann auf dem wasser) gabs das Übliche zu fangen... Viel Kleindorsch|bigeyes- nix für die heimische Pfanne. Platte waren garnicht zu haben, an meinen Lieblingsplätzen war kaum Strömung und dann sind sie recht beissfaul und vorsichtig... Aber das wird schon noch...
Gruss, Ralph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ JoFlash
Moin ja vom Boot habe ich hier Dorsche bis 4KG gefangen,aber es sind auch hier reichlich Mini Dorsche unterwegs.Samstag gehts wieder nach Hause und im Oktober gehts wieder von Fynshav los.:mjuhuuuu

Vllt sieht ma sich
Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin alle zusammen!

Wir sind vom 31.10. - 04.11. wieder bei Frank! Sieht man sich? Bis bald,
                         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin alle zusammen!
> 
> Wir sind vom 31.10. - 04.11. wieder bei Frank! Sieht man sich? Bis bald,
> shad



Moin Moin, ich versuche zu kommen 1-2 Tage wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Lg Matze


----------



## Hornhecht (24. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo shad und matze,
berichte mal bitte was sich dort tut,
ich bin mal gespannt, ob der Frank nicht übertreibt?(Geschäftsinteresse wahren)
Bei gutem Erfolge bin ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei, denn ich verfolge dieses Forum sehr aufmerksam  |bigeyes.
Bis dann 
Gruß aus gladbeck


----------



## C.K. (24. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> ich bin mal gespannt, ob der Frank nicht übertreibt?(Geschäftsinteresse wahren)



Keine Ahnung wie er es macht :q aber Frank fängt seine Fische. Dies kann er auch meist mit Taten bzw. einer vollen Kühlbox beweisen.


----------



## shad (25. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

ich denke auch, daß man Frank guten Gewissens vertrauen kann. Der weiß halt genau, wann er wo hinfahren muß -und wie er fischen muß! Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg...#6

Gruß an alle,

shad

P.S. Bericht wird es natürlich geben...


----------



## JoFlash (25. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moinsen,

bis vier Kilo klingt doch nicht schlecht...Hoffe das die Kleindorsche bald mal groß werden !!!!!

Bin sicher am WE 11.10 - 13.10.2009 da! Bist dann dort Matze? Das WE steht natürlich im Zeichen des Fischen!!!

Bin gespannt auf die Berichte der nächsten Wochenenden! Freue mich schon riesig!


----------



## lillebæltfisker (26. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

ist schön zu sehen, daß Leute die mich kennen genau wissen, daß ich keine Fische größer mache als sie sind
oder sogar welche dazu erfinde. Da hat doch keiner was
davon. Gestern hatte das beste Boot von mir mit 4 Mann 
18 schöne Dorsche und die Tage zuvor zwischen 4 und 13 Stück, aber der kräftige Wind machte das Angeln mit 
leichtem Gerät nicht gerade einfach. Bin sicher, daß Torsten
( Shad ) nächsten Monat wieder seine Fische fängt,
vorrausgesetzt daß er den Wind zuhause lässt.

Gruß Frank

PS. Gucks Du hier www.wrs-charterboot.de/galerie.htm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,so zurück von Langeland ! Freu mich aber schon wieder tierisch auf die nächsten Touren von Fynshav aus, es geht eben nix über ein Angelgebiet wo man sich seit etlichen Jahren auskennt.

Hallo Frank, wo läuft es denn im Moment einigermaßen? Eher Nördlich oder Östlich|rolleyes?

Vi ses i havnen
hilsen 
Matze


----------



## shad (27. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin alle zusammen,

ich bin mir auch sicher, daß wir unsere Fische fangen werden, aber mit wenig Wind macht das Ganze einfach mehr Spaß! Sagt mal, die Norweger sollen Seekarten ins Netz gestellt haben, wisst ihr, ob es so etwas auch von DK gibt? Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer diesen link verwendet:
http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/service/purplefinder/index.xml

Aber irgendwie kann man dort jetzt keine Tiefenlinien mehr sehen...! Bis bald,

 shad


----------



## lillebæltfisker (27. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

habe vor Lyö, bei Aerö und auf Vorderups Flak gefangen.
Hast Du eine neue Handynummer ??? Habe Dich anrufen wollen und hatte jemand anderes am Ende.

Gruß Frank


----------



## C.K. (27. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank, schön das Du mal wieder unter uns bist!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,ja am Voderups Flak hatte ich auch das letzte mal gute Dorsche bis 75cm gehabt.Ja ich habe ne relativ neue Handy Nummer seit über 1 Jahr aber schon.Ich schick sie dir nochmal per PN.Hast du etwa Aufträge für mich...

LG 
Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (28. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören .#6Dachte schon du bist nach Bornholm  gezogen .:m
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Diese scheiss Windvorhersagen..........:v
Ich will endlich wieder raus !

Vi ses
Matze


----------



## Kleini (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Du kannst mir eventuell helfen , mir ist im Hafen eine Hülse von der Persenning reingefallen , das Wasser ist zwar klar aber auch recht tief . Es ist eine Edelstahlhülse (etwa 2,5cm Loch ) welche auf den Bügel gehört den man unten mit einem Federbolzen am Boot befestigt , ich denke Du weisst welches Stück ich meine .
Wenn nicht muss ich ein Bild davon machen . Weisst Du wo man sowas bekommt ?
Ich habe nichts gefunden bei Bootszubehör e.t.c.
Wäre nett wenn Du was kennst .
Scheiss Wind zur Zeit stimmts , ich werde bald wieder oben sein .
Eigentlich wollte ich im November nach Langeland aber ich finde keine so günstigen Hütten wie z.B. Naldmose dort .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini,
war gerad 2 Wochen auf Langeland,kannst genau so gut auf Als bleiben meiner Meinung.

Klar kann ich dir da helfen,muss mal gucken ob ich noch welche liegen habe,ansonsten kann ich dir Firma Lindemann KG in Hamburg empfehlen.Auf jeden Fall müßtest du den genauen Rohrdurchmesser wissen.

Lg Matze


----------



## Kleini (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Super schnelle Antwort und genau das Teil meine ich , perfekt .
Ich versuche nochmal nachzumessen aber ich meine der Durchmesser ist 25mm .
Schau mal nach ob Du so eins noch hast und wir werden uns schon einig . Wenn nicht muss ich da in Hamburg versuchen , erstmal schon danke .
War es wirklich nicht so besonders auf Langeland ? Ich denke ja auch um Fynshavn kennt man sich jetzt einigermaßen aus warum will man woanders hin , aber andererseits schreiben sie in der Fisch und Fang von außergewöhnlich guten Fanggründen vor Lolland , was meinst Du ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## JoFlash (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tja, dieses We ist wohl echt zu vergessen..Werde dann mal lieber in HH die Spinnrute schwingen.
Am Freitag geht es wieder nach DK!! Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit! Noch jemand zu der Zeit in der Ecke???

Hoffentlich wollen die Dorsche und die Plattfische so wie ich will


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini, naja vor Lolland können dann ja nur die Plattfischfänge gemeint sein.Ausserdem finde ich diese Berichte oder diese Angelführer recht grenzwärtig.
Also ich war von Bagenkop aus los mitn Boot,ich hatte zwar Dorsche bis 4KG und etliche untermaßige aber das Fange ich auch am Gammel Poel oder vor Aero.Nach Langeland fahre ich hauptsächlich wegen dem Spinnfischen und Brandungsangeln,das Boot da hinschleppen habe ich einmal gemacht und das hat sich einfach nicht gelohnt, bis du die Fische gefunden hast ist der Urlaub schon vorbei.Spinnfischen und Brandungsangeln läuft eigentlich prima dort. 

Ich habe geguckt,habe leider KEINE Endstopfen mehr liegen für 25mm Rohr.Aber Firma Lindemann hilft dir da weiter, glaub die kosten ca 6 Euro da.

@Joflah
Wenn die Windvorhersagen gut sind, bin ich Samstag auch da.|wavey:also nächsten Samstag, nich morgen

Lg 
MAtze


----------



## JoFlash (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Werde mal am Mittwoch schauen. Wenn Wetter gut ist hoffe ich, dass noch nen Boot beim Frank zu haben ist.
Nehme meine Glücksfee natürlich wieder mit. Dann springen die Fische eh ins Boot #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na ist einer am WE oben?

Lg Matze


----------



## porscher (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

samstag ist fussball!


----------



## JoFlash (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich  bin oben!!!!! Fahre morgen los und bleibe wieder mal bis Sonntag! Werde das mit dem Boot mieten aber spontan entscheiden müssen....Hab nen ungeplanten Aufwand, den ich erstmal zahlen muss son Ärger :c
Mal sehen wies Wetter und Wind so wird.

Angeln wollte ich aber auf jeden Fall!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ok,vllt bin ich auch da,entscheide das heut abend.

Lg
Matze


----------



## woody (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,

ich fahre heute Nacht nach Alsen. 
Mein Boot geht mit und werde wohl SA/So/Mo angeln. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!

BTW: War im Juli dort - extrem viele kleine Dorsche - ich war sehr positiv überrascht. Leider konnte ich aufgrund Wetter nicht nach Aero bzw. weiter südlich. da hat es einfach zu sehr geblasen....

Nördlich von Fynshav gab es ein paar Dorsche >65cm - alles in allem besser als letztes Jahr.....fand ich....

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## JoFlash (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja das kann ich nur bestätigen mit dem Kleindorsch! Auch im Sonderborger Hafen ist jede Menge. Das lässt wieder hoffen!
Schade, das Wetter soll ja wieder ein wenig schlechter werden Morgen. Heute wäre es super....
Na ja, dass mit dem Bootfahren für morgen hat sich wohl aus kostengründen bei mir erledigt. Vielleicht im November wieder..

Drücke aber allen die Daumen. Werde es, wenn kein Wunder mehr passiert |rolleyes dann wohl vom Ufer aus versuchen...


----------



## JoFlash (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na wie war das WE?? Samstag war dann wohl nichts mit Boot fahren....
Fr. und So waren aber bestimmt einige raus.
Bei mir hat sichs aufs Uferangeln beschränkt. 
War wieder mal im Hafen von Sonderborg. Sehr viel Wasser und Strömung machten das Angeln fast unmoglich. Aber es waren super viele Kleindorsche drin...Traurig, dass viele Bootsangler im Hafen diese Kleindorsche mit knappen 40 cm abschlagen, aber na ja..
Bei mir lief es vom Ufer ganz ok. Ne schöne 43 cm Flunder war dabei und nen 50er Dorsch ist auch ne schöne Sache...
Jetzt geht es erst wieder im November nach Als.........Mal sehen wies dann wird


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, also ich war nicht los.Ich hatte nur Samstag Zeit und da war der Wind mir zuviel.Ich hoffe ich komme jetzt kommenden Sonntag aufs Wasser und werde dann berichten.
War sonst jemand los?

Lg
Matze


----------



## woody (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

bin heute Morgen zurück von Als.
Wir konnten nur einmal raus (So) und haben auf verschiedenen Stellen Richtung Lyo und Aero gefischt. Viel Kleinkram. #t

Nur ein vernünftiger Dorsch und ein paar Wittlinge - sonst nur klein klein.....

Dennoch der Tag war schön und frische Luft soll ja gesund sein 

Gruss,
Woody


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin moin!
Als Norwegen und Langeland Angler wollen wir, sprich meine Familie und ich, nächstes Jahr mal nicht so weit fahren und hatten grob Als für den Sommer ins Auge gefaßt.
Bin sehr begeistert über den Trööt hier. Sind ja ne Menge Infos schon so vorab drinne.
Bei WRS war ich schon drin und wir haben auch das eine oder andere Haus in die Vorauswahl genommen.
Ich wollte mein eigenes Boot mitnehmen, ein "kleines" 465 Chrescent mit nem 30PS Motor hinter. Ich denke, was ich hier so gelesen habe, daß ich damit ganz gut ausgestattet bin, oder? Zumindest hatte ich bisher mit dem Boot vor Fehmarn und Langeland keine Probs.
Wo kann man auf Als vernüntig einslippen? Oder alternativ das Boot ne Woche im Wasser lassen? Was ich gelesen habe müßte es von Mommark und Fynshavn ganz gut gehen. ALternativen? Derzeit würde ich eigentlich ein wenig Mommark bevorzugen , da ja die meisten sowieso Richtung Süd-Als aufbrechen.
Meine Frau hatte auch noch Häuser in Skovmose herausgesucht. Gibt es da was zum Slippen?
Bin eigentlich sehr positiv eingestellt, insbesondere daß das Plattenangeln recht gut geht. Gerade das ist für meine Kinder eine recht einfache und angenehme Sachen.
Bin für jede Info zu Als dankbar!!!!!
P.S.: Auf LAngeland haben wir immer von Osterskov eingeslippt, könnte aber auch unter Bukkemose oder Fredmose laufen. Bin mit den Fängen dort eigentlich immer zufrieden gewesen, ist aber immer ne ganz schöne Tourerei da hin und nächstes Jahr soll unser Wuffti mit, dem will ich 5h Autofahrzeit ersparen......


----------



## woody (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin moin

>>  465 Chrescent mit nem 30PS Motor

ist sicherlich aussreichend - bei Südwind  kann es aber recht schnell unangenehm werden, gleiches bei Westwind, wenn Du um die Südspitze fährst....sowas kennst Du aber sicherlich.......

>> Wo kann man auf Als vernüntig einslippen? 

Fynshav ist sicherlich die beste Slipanlage - besonders für grosse Pötte. Kostet 8,50 EUR

Mommark ist mehr oder weniger "tot" - die Slipanlage dort ist nicht gut  (eng, kurz und steil mit ungesicherter Kante) und zudem abgeschlossen. Wo man derzeit den Schlüssel herbekommt weiss ich nicht.....

>> Oder alternativ das Boot ne Woche im Wasser lassen?  
Fynshav  auch hier erste Wahl - kostet um die 9 EUR / Nacht.
Es gibt auch ein vernünftiges Schlachthaus um die Fische zu versorgen. Nachteil - du musst halt lange richtung Süden....

 In Mommark gibts keine Bootsanleger mehr.....

Wenn Du in Skovmose bist, würde ich Dein Boot vor dem Sandstrand ankern - da kommste problemlos ran mit Watthose......

>> ALternativen? 

Slippen mit kleineren Booten geht südlich von Mommark - ist eine private Slipstelle - kostet 3 EUR. Sehr netter Besitzer - mit Parkmöglichkeit. Von dort aus bist Du sehr schnell Richtung Skovmose...genaue Stelle müsste ich Dir per Google-Earth schicken......

Gruss,
woody


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hei Woody!
Das sind ja schnelle und gute Infos.
Dann hat sich ja Mommark schon so gut wie erledigt. Mir ist es wohl bei der Vorstellung, abends von See zu kommen und eine abgeschlossene Slip vorzufinden (ist mir in Kühlunbsorn schon passiert), da wäre mir ne Alternative wie Fynshavn oder die Private lieber. Gib mir dazu gerne das Google Bild. Meinst du das paßt auf der Slippe mit meinem Boot?
DAs mit dem Wind und Wellen kann ich glaub ich schon ganz gut abschätzen, ist ja auf Langeland oder Fehmarn nicht viel anders;-) Aber danke zu den Infos bezüglich Windrichtung und Wellen.
Ich werde mir auch noch den Als-Führer der Rapsbande zulegen, hat mir auf Langeland auch super Dienste (als Gebietsneuling) geleistet. Bin übrigens in dem für Langeland in der Neuauflage mit meinem Sohn drin, Seite weiß ich derzeit nicht, mein Sohn hat ne rote Automatikweste an;-)
Würd mich freuen nächstes Jahr den einen oder anderen kennenzulernen#h
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## woody (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Andreas

also - die Slipstelle ist direkt bei Gammel Pol an der Südspitze:

54°52'39.79"N
10° 4'17.63"O

Ich hab dort mal mein altes 4m Quicksilver mit AB geslippt - kein Problem. Ein Boot wie Deins sollte auch überhaupt kein Problem sein. Nur wenn der Wind aus Osten bläst wirds dort unangenehm, da kaum geschütz - aber das ist nicht anders als in Langeland auch an einigen Stellen....

Schau mal in GE rein - dort ist die Slipstelle gut zu sehen.....

BTW:
Von dort aus ist es auch kürzer nach Aero - hier sind Stellen wie "Vollerup Flak" recht gut für Dorsch im Winter.....

Gammel Pol bzw. Rev selbst ist auch nicht schlecht und keine 5 min von der Slipstelle weg. Platte gibts eh überall dort.....

Ach ja - hab recht viele Bilder auf meiner Webseite - hier ist die Slipanlage von Fynshav zu sehen: 

http://www.maretech.de/galerie/3-als2005

Viele Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Mario,
war gerad auf deiner Webseite.Du hast dir ja ein schönen Kutter gebaut,kompliment ! Sowas habe ich auch lange gesucht,habe jetzt aber seit paar Jahren ein Quicksilver 560KK mit allen Extras und Pipapo.Mein Heimathafen ist Fynshav,vllt trifft man sich mal.Ich hoffe ich kann Sonntag raus und paar schöne Dorsche mitnehmen.
Lg
Matze


----------



## woody (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze

danke für die Blumen |wavey:

>> Quicksilver 560KK mit allen Extras

Das Blaue Quicksilver 560 mit Johnson Motor - ziemlich weit "vorn" am Steg? Echt schön! 

So ein Radar hätte ich auch gern noch....#6
Im Moment hab ich "nur" AIS an Board - das ist aber schon eine wesentliche Verbesserung gegenüber "nix" 


Gruss,
Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

GENAU !
Es fällt also auf.Bin auch eigentlich sehr zufrieden,bis auf die negativen Eigenschaften die so ein Gleiter mit sich bringt.Aber das nächste Boot ist schon im Kopf (Arvor 25 o.ä.)

Ja mein Radar hat mir schon diverse male schon aus der Patsche geholfen.

Bist du öfter mal in Fynshav?

Lg
Matze


----------



## woody (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

>> Arvor 25 o.ä.

auch nett.....

Für mich stand im Vordergrund dass ich eine ordentliche Kajüte (Schlafen, Kochen etc.) für 2 Personen. Ein Verdränger war für mich die Wahl - Neu gibts es soetwas jedoch fast nur noch als Werftbau - und die Preise sind saftig....(Bredsgard z.B. )

Ich trailer das Boot normalerweise und lasse es nur immer für einige Tage im Wasser. Nur 2,5t  - mein Terracan zieht das ohne Probleme....

Die Rana 22 ist ordentlich gebaut und kann gut was ab. Ich bin wirklich zufrieden.

>>Bist du öfter mal in Fynshav?

....wir sind jedes Jahr 1-2 mal in Skovmose und mieten uns dort ein Haus. Klar, mein Kahn kommt dann in Fynshaven ins Wasser - leider war es dieses Jahr an fast allen Tagen zu ruppig.....

Normalerweise fahre ich von Nieuwpoort/Belgien aus auf die Nordsee. Das ist nur rd. 260km von mir daheim weg - slippen ist dort auch kein Problem. 

Gruss,
woody


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Mario!
Ich habe glkaub ich die Slippe gefunden. Mal schaun, vielleicht kommt man vonSkovmose ja über Feldwege direkt an die Slippe, dann muß ich ggf. nicht immer die Nummeschilder an und abbauen.
Schöne Webside hast du, hab ich mir glaub ich auch schon mal im Bezug auf Trolling angeschaut. Schicker Kahn. Und sogar Hundetauglich
@Matze: Welche negativen Eigenschaften? Wind und Driftanfälligkeit? Wäre ansonsten froh, so ein Boot wie deins zu haben. Hatte auch schon das eine oder andere Mal mit nem Boot in der Größe zum Trollen inkl. Kabine, Downrigger und Autopilot geliebäugelt, ist aber derzeit nicht drin, darauf muß ich wohl noch ne Weile sparen. Und solange muß halt mein anderer Flitzer herhalten.
Aber auf Langeland waren die zur Mietung freigegeben Boote auch nie größe, Seabird 425 mit 15PS und 485 mit 30 oder 40PS oder so......
Werde euch das nächste Halbe Jahr bestimmt noch wegen dem einen oder anderen HotSpot nerven, auch wenn ich mir noch den Als-Führer besorgen werde.
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## woody (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Andreas



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Moin Mario!
> Ich habe glkaub ich die Slippe gefunden. Mal schaun, vielleicht kommt man vonSkovmose ja über Feldwege direkt an die Slippe, dann muß ich ggf. nicht immer die Nummeschilder an und abbauen. [...]



Von Skovmose aus geht ein Feldweg in diese Richtung - dort steht aber "Privat" dran - bin dort nicht reingefahren. Einfach versuchen. Ich meine aber das ich von Lysabild aus dorthin gefahren bin.....

Mein Hund ist ja 'ne richtige Wasserratte - nur das Geschaukel auf meinem Boot mag sie gar nicht :v. 
Daher fährt sie normalerweise nicht mehr mit. 

Zum Thema "Verdränger" / "Gleiter":
Ich denke das ist eine Frage der persönlichen Geschmaks. Meine Rana driftet nicht mal halb so schnell im Wind wie ein Quicksilver. Auch stampft sie ehr durch die Wellen und ist "physikalisch" gesehen extrem stabil (d.h. sie richtet sich sehr schnell auf, extrem tiefer Schwerpunkt, Rundspant, Langkiel). Nachteil - es ist ab 4-5bft sehr anstrengend, da sie anfängt zu rollen und das ständige und schnelle Aufrichten einem ordentlich etwas abverlangt. Dafür kommt selbst bei 7bft nicht mal 'nen Tropfen ins Boot. Beim Slippen muss ich immer den Trailer vollständig versenken - da knapp 90cm Tiefgang als Langkieler sonst nicht zu handlen sind. Mein Diesel braucht 2Ltr/h - dafür gehts auch "nur" mit max. 7kn vorwärts.

Bei 4-5bft das Boot mit starrer Welle und Ruderblatt im Hafen auf der Stelle zu drehen oder gegen Wind "mal eben" an einen Steg zu manövrieren ist Schwerstarbeit - wie gern hätt ich dann einen Z-Antrieb, Aussenborder oder ein Bugstrahlruder und ein Boot was nicht durch den tiefen Kiel nur "stur" geradeausfährt. Anstatt dessen muss ich mit 'ner Vorspring u.ä. Tricks arbeiten und manchmal auch mit halsberecherischer Geschindigkeit anfahren um überhaupt 'ne ordentliche Ruderwicklung zu haben. 

Ein Boot ist immer nur ein Kompromiss....
Alles hat Vor- und Nachteile....|supergri

Gruss,
Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich hab mein Labbi jetzt auch öfter mal an Bord,er hat keine Probleme auf See, im gegenteil ich muss aufpassen das er nich reinspringt Natürlich heisst er auch BOOTSMANN wie auch sonst.Und wenn du mal ne Persenning oder Polster brauchst bist du übrigens bei mir richtig.Gehe auch bald mit meinen Betrieb nach DK.Klickst du hier

@Andreas:du kannst mein Kutter ja kaufen wenns soweit is
Und wenn du irgentwelche Tips braucht in Sachen Angelplätze um Als kann ich dir gerne weiterhelfen,ich angel dort bestimmt schon mind. 15 Jahre.

So ich hoffe ich komme Sonntag auf See damit hier mal wieder Fangberichte reinkommen

Lg 
Matze


----------



## woody (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze,

das mit unserem Goldi ist das genau so - aber die springt halt rein da sie sich im Wasser sicherer fühlt als auf dem Kahn. Im Schlauchboot war das bei weitem nicht so wild....

Bootsmann -> cooler Name :m

>>Persenning

Bekommst 'ne PM von mir....
Nicht fürs Boot - aber für meinen Offroad-Anhänger.....


Gruss,
Woody


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

MOin, moin!
Gar keine Fangberichte?#c
Hm, wäre natürlich super, wenn es über den Feldweg von Skovmose zur privaten Slip klappt, ansonsten müßte ich ja immer die Lichtleiste dranmachen. Na, wir werden sehen, die Optionen stehen auf alle Fälle. Und wir werden es bestimmt auch mal von Fynshavn aus probieren, insbesondere, wenn wir es mal vor Lyø probieren wollen.
Aber ist ja noch etwas hin......
Hei MAtze, wenn es mal soweit sein sollte mit deinem Kahn, sollten wir gerne mal drüber sprechen, Fragen und gucken kostet ja nix VIelleicht hat sich bis dahin auch das finanzielle ein wenig gebessert......
Zum Thema HUnd: Gibt es auf Als eigentlich spezielle Hundestrände oder wird das in Dänemark nicht so eng gesehen? Unser Wolfshundmischling-Mädel heißt übrigens Fluffy, und ja, genauso wie bei Harry Potter, allerdings haben wir den Hund samt Namen "gebraucht" bekommen und das erst hinterher erfahren


----------



## shad (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leute,

war mal irgendwer los, in letzter Zeit? 
Wir wollen am Freitag (e-n-d-l-i-c-h!!!!) wieder angreifen! Wen sieht man am WE in Fynshav? :vik:
Gruß,

            shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad !!!!!

Wenn der Wind mitspielt bin ich Sonntag da !!!
Dann sieht man sich sicher !

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze !
Sag mal , 2010 Island , was geht da AB ? Fährst Du mit Famillie oder mit Kumpanen oder so ?
Island , das würde mich auch mal reizen . Warst Du schon mal da oder ist es Neuland für Dich . Da sollen die Steinbeißer ja richtig gezielt beangelbar sein wenn man ein wenig den Videos trauen kann . Vorstellen kann ichs mir schon weil da ja noch nicht so viel Touristen einkehren , oder ?
Ach mit dem Endstopfen hat geklappt , Danke noch mal von mir .
Da sieht man wie schön nützlich so ein Board sein kann . War wirklich 25mm und passt super , ich warte schon auf guten Wind das ich endlich mal wieder angreifen kann .
Was denkst Du , beissen die Platten auch in der kalten Zeit in Ufernähe gut (rechts vorm Hafen Fynshavn)oder ists denen zu kalt .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini,
habe noch nix i.S. Island fest gebucht,aber da gehts richtig zur Sache ! Vllt werde ich ein Last Minute Angebot kurzfristig annehmen und dann mit 3 Kumpels los.
Hätte dir auch gerne ein Endstopfen verkauft,hatte nur leider keine mehr.Jetzt ist mein Lager allerdings wieder aufgefüllt#6
Was die Platten angeht ist jetzt eine richtig Super Zeit und die Platten fressen alles was sie vors Maul kriegen.Ich denke mal rechts vom Hafen oder rechts vom Hafen Mommark läufts vom Boot normal super!
Ich hoffe ich bin auch bald mal wieder im Hafen,dies Jahr war ich auch einfach zu wenig los,vllt klappts ja Sonntag.

Lg Matze


----------



## shad (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

hast du mal was gehört, wie es auf Dorsch läuft?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nabend!

Ne, jedenfalls nix aktuelles.Im September wurde wohl einigermaßen gefangen vor Lyo,Aero,Voderups Flak.Ich war leider lange nicht mehr vor Ort,ich hoffe es klappt bald endlich wieder.
Ich war aber paar mal zum Brandungsangeln und endlich wieder maßige Dorsche gefangen,das gabs ja schon lange nicht mehr.Also ich bin guter Dinge und du weisst ja, wer sucht der findet und fängt auch.Vllt treffen wir uns auf See! Welches Boot habt ihr?
Lg 
Matze


----------



## shad (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

wir haben diesmal ein 
*ARVOR 210 mit 100 PS!* Kenne das Boot auch noch nicht, machte aber auf Frank`s Bildern einen guten Eindruck! Tja, dann müssen wir uns wohl unsere Dorsche wieder erkämpfen müssen - aber egal, wenn abends der Eine oder Andere in der Kiste liegt, sind wir zufrieden.

Gruß,
          shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gute Wahl, das Arvor ist ja Baugleich mit meinen,nur 1m läger und mit Dieselinnenborder.Mein nächstes wird auch ein Arvor,aber mit 8,5m länge !!

Dorsche werdet ihr fangen, da bin ich mir sicher.Wenn ihr euch da rumtreibt wie beim letzten mal, klappt das schon:m

Für Sonntag sind die Aussichten ja noch nicht so gut,aber mal abwarten,kann sich ja noch ändern.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

MOin Männers!
Da wir nächstes Jahr jetzt Als gebucht haben, Skovmose, verfolge ich jetzt natürlich gespannt die Lage vor Ort, bzw. wo fängige Stellen sind:g
Vielleicht muß ich schon mal so hoch, sind ja gerade mal 240km von HH nach Fynshavn. WEnn jemand da noch mal einen Mitfahrer sucht#h
Arvor ist schon ein feines Boot. Was ich gerade an denen so schön finde, ist, daß man bei einigen auch von vorne angeln kann. Bei vielen Booten mit Kajüte ist der Bug meist nicht mehr zu betreten, zumindest nicht angeltechnisch.....
@Matze: Soll es dann die Arvor 250 sein? Die ist zumindest 8,30m lang....... Sind schon schöne Boote.......
Wünsche euch für's Wochenende auf alle Fälle viel Spaß!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, genau ein Arvor 25.Das ist schon ein fetter Kutter.Ja das mit dem vorne rumlaufen um die Kajüte ist wirklich praktisch,besonders auch für Anlegemanöver etc.

Mit Sonntag wirds wohl eng,zuviel Wind angesagt.VERDAMMT#q

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

War übrigens letztes Jahr auf Island, ist zwar Boots- und Unterkunftsmäßig über Andrees gelaufen, den Rest (Überfahrt u. Flug) haben wir selber organisiert.
Trip war super, hatten vllt 4 Tage Ausfall, die wir aber mit der Erkundung von Island gefüllt haben.
Dorsch ohne Ende, zwischendrin Schellis und Halbstarke Köhler, wobei wir nur 4 Tage so richtig gut gefangen haben und die anderen Tage eher "neue" Stellen probiert haben, was aber weniger von Erfolg gekrönt war.
Steinbeißer ging nur bei richtig Ententeich, der teilweise Mittags durch Fön schon wieder vorbei war. Wenn wir gefamngen haben, dann aber 3-5Stk. pro Nase in 2-4h, normale größe von 70-80cm, einen Größen von vllt knapp 1m unter der Oberfläche verloren.
Es wurde allerdings in den 10 Tage, die wir oben waren, nicht ein Heilbutt gefangen.....
Wenn da jemand Tips haben möchte, kann sich gerne an mich wenden....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dieser verk...... Wind immer#q#q#q#q:v


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Shad....|wavey: wir warten gespannt auf dein Bericht vom Wochenende.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze !
Wie siehts am Wochenende aus bei Dir ?
Der Wind scheint von Freitag bis Sonntag richtig gut zu sein , wenns so bleibt bin ich auf jeden Fall da . Endlich hab ich wieder ein wenig Zeit . Vielleicht trifft man sich endlich mal gemeinsam beim angeln und klönen .
Wolln mal sehen , werde die Sache beobachten .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,ja ich stehe in den Startlöchern,will ja schon lange los aber immer kam was dazwischen bzw zu viel Wind.Ja wäre witzig wenn wir uns auf See mal treffen oder in Hafen.Vllt klappt es ja.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Tanckom (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jungs,
wollte Fragen, wie das in Fyn ist mit dem Boot oder Kutter zu Angeln, muss man da eins Mieten oder kann man mit einem Rausfahren, denn ich(bzw. meine Grossmutter) Wohnt nicht weit von dort weg, und hab es schon oft in der gegend vom Bowlingscenter Fyn am Hafen versucht, aber nie etwas gefangen, deshalb möchte ich es jetzt mal etwas weiter draussen versuchen.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich glaub du bist im falschen Thread gelandet#c


----------



## Tanckom (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sorry,
aber wo ist den der Richtige, finde keinen Anderen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also hier in diesen Thread geht es ja Hauptsächlich um das angeln rund um Fynshav auf Insel Als/Südjütland.Welches Fyn meinst du denn?


----------



## goeddoek (3. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Welches Fyn meinst du denn?



Tja, die Frage stelle ich mir auch |kopfkrat

Meinst Du womöglich das Bowlingcenter in Middelfart auf Fyn / Fünen ? 'nen Ort mit dem Namen kenn ich nicht


----------



## Tanckom (3. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sorry, kenne mich nicht in Dänemark aus, hab den Bowlingscenter verwechselt, es ist der von Odense Sorry
mein fehler^^

Hilse
Lars


----------



## shad (4. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leute,

hier mein kleiner Bericht, vom letzten WE!

1. Tag, Sonnabend: Um 6 Uhr im Hafen gestartet, Richtung Pols Rev, geschätzter Wind: Ca 5 Bft aus SO! Am Pols Rev angekommen 2 Driften gemacht, 2 maßige Dorsche, 2 Nemos zurück! Dann abgebrochen, wegen geschätzter Wellenhöhen von ca. 3m! Das hat wirklich nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun gehabt! Naja, wir sind dann wieder zurück gefahren und haben Nördlich von Fynshav in einer Bucht geankert, wo wir dann über 80 Platte verhaften konnten. Flundern von 37 - 38cm haben wir gar nicht mehr gezählt! #6 

2. Tag, Sonntag: Wetterlage gleichbleibend! Um 6 Uhr gestartet Richtung Lyö West Flak! Im Flachen keinen Kontakt bekommen! In 15 - 25m riesige Schwärme auf dem Echo! Umgerüstet auf Pilker + Beifänger: Nemos ohne Ende und Wittlinge ohne Ende! Dann weiter gefahren zur skrams flak, dazwischen immer mal auf 10 - 14m probiert: Nichts! Weiterfahrt zum Leuchtturm, Nordspitze Äerö, mehrere Driften auf 8-11m gemacht, 1 Nemo! Kurze Beratung, dann den Entschluß gefasst, heute alles zu geben: Weiterfahrt zur Voderups Flak! Dort ca. 15 Driften gemacht auf 9-11m! Ergebnis: 3 maßige Dorsche (1 von 4kg) und ein paar Nemos! Um ca. 16 Uhr Abbruch, Windzunahme auf geschätzte 7 BFT! Mit dem Wind und den Wellen im Rücken Fahrzeit zurück nach Fynshav 1 Stunde, bei 2000 u/min !!!

3. Tag, Montag: Wind, perfekt! Ca. 2-3 Bft aus SO! 6 Uhr Molenkopf Fynshav passiert Richtung Pols Rev! Ca. 20 Driften direkt über das Riff gemacht, 3 maßige Dorsche, 4 Nemos! Ähnlich wie an der Lyö West Flak riesige Schwärme auf dem Echo in 10 - 20m Tiefe! Umgerüstet auf Pilker + Heringsvorfach und dann gab es nur noch krumme Ruten: Nemos in allen Größen (von 20 - 40cm ), Wittlinge in sehr beachtlichen Größen und jede Menge Heringe! Wir brachten es an diesem Tag auf 12 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und jede Menge Heringen!
Wir hätten am Dienstag gerne noch einen Tag dran gehängt, aber der Wetterbericht hat uns wiederum einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht: Im Laufe des Vormittags sollte der Wind zunehmen und dann ab Mittag eine stattliche 9 nach Bft erreicht haben.:v  Tja, das Fazit: Wir denken mal, das die nächsten Jahre auf Dorsch gesichert sind, bei dem Vorkommen an Nemos (Wir haben an unserer Plattfischstelle auch unzählige Nemos von ca. 10cm auf Wurm gefangen)! Wir hätten supergerne noch einen Tag drangehängt, denn es hat - wie immer - einen riesen Spaß gemacht! Wir werden auf jeden Fall wiederkommen...

Gruß an alle,

               shad


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (4. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Shad!
Netter Bericht und immerhin was ganz ordentliches erbeutet#6
DAs mit der Kinderstube läßt ja für nächstes bzw. für die nächsten Jahre hoffen|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad,danke für deinen netten Bericht.Im nächsten Jahr muss es ja richtig Rund gehen mit den Dorschen.
Das Platten angeln ist doch auch was oder? Ich bin Freitag vor Ort,kurz einen Kunden besuchen und dann paar Stunden raus.Ich werde berichten.
Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (5. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad !
Muss ich mal nachhaken : Pols Rev war ich noch nicht angeln , fahre meist nach Lyo Flak oder Fynshavn richtung Nord . Wie weit ist Pols Rev vom Hafen Fynshavn und ist das Richtung Mommark vorbei bis zu den Windrädern ?
Habt ihr da etwa GPS Daten vom Riff .
Wäre mal was anderes für meinen Kumpel und mich .
Traurig oder , war schon so oft da und kenne das Riff nicht .
Jetzt Sonntag siehts wieder gut aus mit dem Wind , stehe in Lauerstellung .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## shad (6. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini!

Das Pols Rev ist in südlicher Richtung, von Fynshav aus gesehen! Deine Beschreibung passte schon ganz gut. An Mommark vorbei, an der Südspitze von Als vorbei und dann auf die gelb/schwarze Tonne drauf zu! GPS Daten habe ich nicht davon, aber das Riff ist eigentlich auf jeder Seekarte eingezeichnet! Wir sind die letzten Jahre ca. 1h 15min bei 6-8kn gefahren, dorthin! Dann wünsche ich viel Spaß und vor allem guten Wind, Gruß,

 shad


----------



## Kleini (7. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Shad !
Wie schon geahnt von mir hat sich der Wind wieder verschlechtert und neuer Termin für mich lautet Mittwoch - Donn. Man muss wirklich einigermaßen Zeit haben um sich auf die dort wechselnen Winde spontan einstellen zu können .
Was nützt mir die 6 Stunden Anfahrt mit Boot hinter wenn Du dann die Fährstrasse runter fährst und ein böses Erwachen erblickst . Nein , da ist warten angesagt .
Ich berichte auf jeden Fall was los war , tschüß Kleini .


----------



## shad (8. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

ja, Kleini, dann berichte mal bitte! Ich wünsche dir wenig Wind für Mittwoch / Donnerstag! 
Hey Matze, warst Du raus, oder hat dir der Wind auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht?

Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,
es ist bei mir wie verhext,wenn ich mal Zeit habe ist dann auch immer Sturm.Bin nächste Woche Fr,Sa und So beruflich auf Als und hoffe das ich dann loskomme.Werde dann natürlich berichten.
Lg Matze


----------



## die dorschjäger (9. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jungs! 
Wir fahren auch schon seit Jahren von Fynshav aus zum Dorschangeln.Auch wir haben die Hoffnung das die nächsten Jahre besser werden.Im Frühjahr waren wir für eine Woche dort,und haben so viele kleine Dorsche gefangen wie nie zuvor. Leider haben wir auch wenig maßige Dorsche erbeuten können.
Jetzt waren wir ende Oktober für einen Kurztripp noch einmal dort.Wir haben uns für 3 Angeltage bei Franky ein Boot gemietet.Leider mußten wir an unseren 1 Angeltag wegen der Wetterlage zum Forellenpuff.Am 2 Tag konnten wir dann raus.Anfangs war es noch sehr ungemütlich aber im Laufe des Tages ließ der Wind dann nach.Wir fuhren als erstes rüber zum Lyo Flak.Dort konnten wir einige schöne Dorsche fangen.Dort haben wir auch den größten von 5kg gefangen.Anschließend sind wir noch von Fynshav links raus zu den Tonnen gefahren.Auch dort haben wir 4gute Dorsche gefangen.Wittlinge und kleine Dorsche im tieferen ohne Ende.
An unseren letzten Tag sind wir dann auf den Rat von Franky rechts raus hinter Mommark am Leuchturm vorbei zum Pols Rev.Dort konnten wir die meißten Dorsche in guten Größen erbeuten.Und es gibt uns wirklich Hoffnung für die nächsten Jahre.Eigendlich haben wir überall Fisch fangen können.Für uns steht fest wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## Kleini (12. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsenfahrer !
Es ist zum jammern , Wind und unaufhörlicher Regen .. Regen ..
Wir waren in Fynshavn und haben den ganzen Mittwoch überstanden bei viel Wind aus Südost und keine Minute ohne Regen der komischerweise nicht angesagt war bei Windguru , das ist die Adresse bei der ich mich sonst sehr verlassen kann . Diesmal nicht , bin dann am Mittwoch 8.00 bei strömenden Regen zum Hafen und wieder sehr viel Wind .Haben uns entschlossen Boot rausholen und bloß weg . Nachdem ich hinter Flensburg war hab ich im Internet (Handy ) gesehen das ab 9.00- 10.00 Uhr der Wind abflacht und sehr ruhig wird , schade zu spät , sind nach Hause mit ca. 100 Stück Watt und Seeringelwürmer im Gepäck .
Kann mir einer sagen ob man die irgendwie am Leben halten kann für ein paar Tage ?
Vielleicht in viel Zeitungspapier oder gibt es da Tricks ?
Tschüß sagt ein wenig frustrierter Angler , aber nächstes mal klappts bestimmt wieder .


----------



## jk7190 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir fahren auch schon Jahrelang nach Fynshav zum Angeln und Urlaub machen. Ich habe mir die Würmer da auch meist selber gesucht und um die möglichst lange am leben erhalten zu können habe ich schon sehr viel ausprobier! Sehr schwierig! Die letzten male habe ich die würmer immer im Eimer mit Meerwasser getan und dann mit Eis gekühlt und dunkel aufbewart! Damit habe ich die würmer im Sommer 4-5 Tage am leben gehalten das lag aber immer an der Qualität der Würmer.

Gruß johannes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini, mir gehts auch so, ich will unbedingt los aber es ist nur Mistwetter.Diesen Sonntag klappt es vielleicht,es ist ja zumutbarer Wind angesagt und sogar bis 15 Grad !!!!!

Das mit den Würmern hältern kanns vergessen, einzig die Seeringler kannst du vllt paar Tage im Kühlschrank aufbewaren,wie die Angelläden das mit den Wattis machen weiss ich auch nich.

Also,Daumen drucken für Sonntag

Lg MAtze


----------



## babsi (13. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



jk7190 schrieb:


> Wir fahren auch schon Jahrelang nach Fynshav zum Angeln und Urlaub machen. Ich habe mir die Würmer da auch meist selber gesucht und um die möglichst lange am leben erhalten zu können habe ich schon sehr viel ausprobier! Sehr schwierig! Die letzten male habe ich die würmer immer im Eimer mit Meerwasser getan und dann mit Eis gekühlt und dunkel aufbewart! Damit habe ich die würmer im Sommer 4-5 Tage am leben gehalten das lag aber immer an der Qualität der Würmer.
> 
> Gruß johannes


 
Moin, moin,

ich konnte Wattwürmer auch schon bis zu einer Woche halten, indem ich ebenfalls einen Eimer mit Meerwasser und Meersand genommen habe. Außerdem habe ich eine billige Sauerstoffpumpe mit einem Sprudelstein angeschlossen, wie man sie für das Aquarium benutzt. Dann habe ich das Meerwasser alle zwei Tage zu 2/3 ausgetauscht. Mit dem Wasseraustausch ist es natürlich schwierig, wenn man nicht am Meer wohnt. Der Eimer sollte dann auch kühl und dunkel stehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So ich halt das nicht mehr aus ! Ich fahre morgen raus! Morgen abend gibts dann Infos|wavey:

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (15. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Drück Dir die Daumen. Bin gespannt wies war.
Wo bist denn lang gefahren??

Beißen die Platten noch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin, wieder da aus Fynshav.
Gegen 8.00 Uhr habe ich abgelegt.Allerdings waren noch ordentlich Wellen und Wind vom Samstag vorhanden,sodaß ich mich entschlossen habe vor Mommark mit Seeringlern auf Butt zu fischen.Mehr oder weiter war Aufgrund des Wetters nicht machbar.Geangelt habe ich dort in Tiefen von 4-22m.Etliche Plattfische um die 25-27cm habe ich garnicht erst mitgenommen sondern nur die ab 35cm.Davon hatte ich abends 22 Stück und 3 maßige Dorsche von 43,45,58cm.Am späten Nachmittag war dann auch Ententeich angesagt und die Bisse der Platten ließen Schlagartig nach, bin dann gegen 17.00 Uhr wiedr im Hafen gewesen.Aufgrund des Wetters vor Mommark zu fischen ist immer eine gute Alternative wenn man andere Stellen wie z.b. Gammel Poel nicht anfahren kann.Ich war jedenfalls zufrieden und hoffe das ich vor Weihnachten nochmal loskomme.
Lg 
Matze


----------



## shad (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

ein kräftiges "Petri Heil" zu den Fängen! Schön, daß du endlich mal wieder raus konntest! Hast Du deine Dorsche auch auch Wurm gefangen?
Gruß,

    shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Shad,ja die Dorsche habe ich auch auf Naturköder gefangen.War ein netter Beifang mit den ich garnicht gerechnet hatte.Und alle Fische mit Buttlöffel gefangen #6 !

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Na siehste geht ja doch was , petri Heil !
Also mit Buttlöffel fängst Du gut , ich glaube ich benutze den falsch . Wie lang ist Dein System unterhalb des Löffels ? Und was hängst Du unter dem Löffel , Einzelhaken oder was ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,also ich habe immer so ca. 35cm Schnur hinterm Löffel,auf der Schnur dann meistens 2 rote LilCorkys Perlen 8mm und ein Einzelhaken.Je nach Beißlaune der Platten ziehe ich den Löffel nur über Grund, also weit werfen und langsam einholen mit paar Stops zwischendurch oder so wie gestern "Jiggen" also über Grund zupfen,quasi wie beim Pilken,mal mehr zupfen,mal weniger zupfen.Gestern ging auf Stur liegen lassen fast nix oder wenn dann nur die kleinen Platten, bei Bewegung, also zupfen kamen viel mehr Bisse und dann waren es auch meistens die größeren Platten die den Köder attackieren.Hat wieder richtig Bock gebracht.
Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (17. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze!
Petri zu den Fängen!
ICh wollte jetzt vor Weihnachten noch mal hoch nach Als, um es dort mal anzutesten, aber jetzt geht hier die heiße Zeit mit div. Geburtstagen und Weihnachtsfeiern los, da wird das nix.
Dafür haben wir beschlossen, nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr (März/April) mal einen Abstecher für ein verlängertes Wochenende da hoch zu machen und das ganze für den Sommer vorfühlen;-)
Mit dem Wetter ist schon blöd, leider kann man das nicht immer so schön planen.
Dann vielleicht doch eher anders herum, fahren, wenn das Wetter danach ist:q Gut, geht nicht immer Ich konnte mir letzte Woche mal für einen Tag (Do.) frei nehmen und bin mit nem Kumpel nach Wismar rüber, haben dort bei 1-2bft sowohl auf Blinker als auch auf Wobbler viele schöne Dorsche überlisten können, sogar 2 Mefo's waren dabei, die allerdings wieder schwimmen durften. Alles unter 45cm ging zurück, aber 37Stk. haben wir mitgenommen, den größten mit knapp 80cm!!! Ich muß ja sagen, hab mich gefreut wie ein SChneekönig, so gut hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gefangen!!!
Oha, so lang machst du die Schnur hinter dem Löffel??? Ich hab sie immer nur 10-20cm dahinter hergezogen, teilweise hat mein Kollege nur einen 20-35g silbernen Pilker genommen und hat auch gefunzt......
Ich werd mir aber bestimmt für die Ostsee (also jetzt nicht zielgerichtet für Als) noch 1-2 Buttlöffel kaufen, um das mal zu testen, bin aber der Meinung, daß es ein kleiner Pilker auch tut. Auch mit der SChnurlänge und der Perle werd ich mal probieren, bin es eigentlich von Langeland auch eher gewohnt Systeme mit ner Perle und nem Spinner zu benutzen, die haben am besten hingehauen.....


----------



## werderhb1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Loide - nachdem ich mich dieses Jahr in Norwegen abgemeldet habe (keinen Bock mehr auf die langen Touren ...) suche ich in Dänemark ein Revier welches man auch einmal für eine kürzere Tour ansteuern könnte. Geographisch bietet sich ja 'Als' an und ich war vor ca. 20 Jahren auch einmal mit einem WoMo da. Hatte mir ganz gut gefallen. Frage: Sind auf Als Gewalttouren mit den Booten fällig - oder gibt es auch anständige Stellen in Ufer-Nähe ? Ich suche keine Specimen- oder Trophäen Fische, sondern freue mich über jeden guten (maßigen) Platten, Dorsch etc.pp. Freue mich über jeden Tip - würde evtl. sogar an einen (Jahres-) Campingplatz denken. Gibt es soetwas auf Als ? Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen !!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,also Gewalttouren braucht du nicht zu machen wenn du Platte fangen willst,ich war gerade heut nachmittag nach 5min Fahrzeit vom Hafen aus auf Platte gegangen und hatte in 2 Stunden gut 10 Platte, 3 davon habe ich mitgenommen 38,42 und 44cm ! Mein Heimathafen ist Fynshav, 3 min vom Hafen ist der "Naldmose Campingplatz".Es ist ein Ganzjahresplatz,klein,überschaubar und typisch dänisch rustikal.Ich selber war dort von 2005-2008 Dauercamper,habe dann den Wowa aus Zeitmangel verkauft.Ansonsten ist Als auch top fürs Brandungsangeln und fürs Spinnfischen auf Mefo sowieso.Ich selber bin so begeistert von ALs das ich auch 2010 dort hinziehen werde !

Lg
Matze


----------



## Streeni (21. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze|wavey:, Platte läuft im moment ja recht gut:m, aber wie siehts denn mit Dorsch aus|kopfkrat? Geht da auch was oder ist es momentan nicht ganz so gut? Morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder los,hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht:vIch werde auf alle fälle berichten.|krach:


----------



## werderhb1 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, vielen Dank für Deine Info. Weisst Du noch o ungefähr, was der Jahres (Camping-) Platz gekostet hat ? Kann man sein Boot dort liegen lassen ? Fragen über Fragen - aber ich fange in DK quasi wieder bei Null an und denke, das man sich viele Schneidertage durch ein paar Info ersparen kann. Fischst Du im Süsswasser auch ? Bei Interesse lade ich Dich nächstes Jahr mal auf eine Karpfensitzung in meinem Baggersee ein. Vielleicht kann man sich dann mal austauschen. Nochmals Danke und VIELE SCHÖNE ANGELTAGE !!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,ein Ganzjahresplatz kostet da 1200 Euro pro Jahr,inkl Strom,SAT TV.Für kleinere Boote kannst du direkt vorm Campingplatz am Strand Bojen mieten an den du dein Boot im Wasser liegen lassen kannst.Viele stellen ihr Boot auch neben den Wohnwagen wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist.Ne mit Süßwasser Angelei hab ich leider garnix mehr am Hut,für mich ist das Meeresangeln die absolute Nr.1 ! Mit gaaaanz viel überwindig setzte ich mich mal an Put&Take See aber max 1mal im Jahr.

Wenn du noch mehr Infos brauchst nur zu...

Lg
Matze


----------



## werderhb1 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin - nochmals danke ! Ich werde demnächst mal eine reine Infotour nach Als starten - ich denke jedoch, das ich mich da irgendwo 'einnisten' werde. Ich fahre dann lieber 10 mal im Jahr nach DK (Beispiel) wie drei mal nach NOR. Früher hatte ich gute Connection nach Langeland. Nachdem die Fähre dann jedoch eingestellt wurde hat sich mein Freund aus DK nach NOR abgesetzt. Aber ....... zu diesen Touren habe ich keine rechte Lust mehr. Monsterfische brauche #a ich auch nicht mehr - also lieber etwas easy und mit bedacht ! Soviel bis heute - denke, ich melde  mich nochmal !
Henry


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Geht mir genauso
Zumal Kinder und Hund ne lange Fahrzeit ungern in Kauf nehmen:q


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo in die Runde...#h

eine Frage an die Experten, lohnt sich im Dezember noch das Brandungsangeln auf Als??

Bekommt dann da noch irgendwo Watties?

Ich habe bereits den Angelführer für die Region, aber dort steht fast überall das im Dezember keine Platten und kaum Dorsch zu holen ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen im Dezember?

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
Watties musst du dir bei DS-Angelsport in FL mitnehmen,die haben auch einen Köderautomat,wirklich top!
Dorsch is eh überall mau aber Platte sollten auch im Dezember gehen,Wetter ist ja noch recht mild.Ich bin gern in Mommark am Hafen rechts am Strand am BRandungsangeln,geht immer was mit Platten.Ansonsten ist der Kegneas Damm auch gut und Ende Kegneas, nicht bei den Windrädern sondern davor links rein in den Møllevej,steht ein weisses Haus auf der Ecke.Da findest du ein recht weitläufigen Strand der gut für Platte und auch Dorsch ist.
Lg
Matze


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Watties musst du dir bei DS-Angelsport in FL mitnehmen,die haben auch einen Köderautomat,wirklich top!
> Dorsch is eh überall mau aber Platte sollten auch im Dezember gehen,Wetter ist ja noch recht mild.Ich bin gern in Mommark am Hafen rechts am Strand am BRandungsangeln,geht immer was mit Platten.Ansonsten ist der Kegneas Damm auch gut und Ende Kegneas, nicht bei den Windrädern sondern davor links rein in den Møllevej,steht ein weisses Haus auf der Ecke.Da findest du ein recht weitläufigen Strand der gut für Platte und auch Dorsch ist.
> Lg
> Matze


 

Hallo Matze,

danke für die prompte Antwort. Wie weit muss denn da etwa werfen?Reichen 60 m oder eher jenseits der 100??
Primär geht es mir um Plattfische, aber auch einen Dorsch nehm ich gern mit!!|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, Wurfweite ist wirklich verschieden,kommt immer drauf an was du für ein Wetter und Wind hast,manchmal liegen die Platten bei 50m,mal bei 70m mal auch Vollgas um die 100m.An manchen Tagen habe ich z.b. in Mommark 40m vom Ufer sogar Platte gefangen nächsten Tag erst ab 100m.Also wirklich nicht fest zu sagen.Jedenfalls fängt meine Frau auch ab und zu maln Platten und die wirft wirklich nicht mehr als 50-60m raus|supergri

Einfach versuchen !

Viel Erfolg
Lg Matze


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo, Wurfweite ist wirklich verschieden,kommt immer drauf an was du für ein Wetter und Wind hast,manchmal liegen die Platten bei 50m,mal bei 70m mal auch Vollgas um die 100m.An manchen Tagen habe ich z.b. in Mommark 40m vom Ufer sogar Platte gefangen nächsten Tag erst ab 100m.Also wirklich nicht fest zu sagen.Jedenfalls fängt meine Frau auch ab und zu maln Platten und die wirft wirklich nicht mehr als 50-60m raus|supergri
> 
> Einfach versuchen !
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank. Dann werd ich wohl in 2 Wochen mal mein Glück versuchen. Temperaturtechnisch sieht es ja noch ganz human aus. 

Erstmal vielen Dank für die sschnellen Tipps und wenn ich fahre berichte ich natürlich.

Gruß Kieler Sprotte


----------



## Flöteboller (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
So langsam laufen die vorbereitungen für das Jahr 2010 an.Die Zeit in der wir nach Als kommen ist warscheinlich anfang Juni für zwei Wochen.Der ausgangspunkt wird wohl der Hafen von Fynshavn sein wo ich mein Boot für die Zeit liegen lasse.Welche Fischarten halten sich zu der Zeit in den Gewässern rund um Fynshavn auf? War im September einige Tage auf Als hatten aber viel Wind konnte nur einmal aufs Wasser und haben nur Wittlinge bis 20cm gefangen Schwimmen wieder alle.Sind die immer so klein oder habe ich nur den falschen Schwarm erwischt?  Gruß Flöteboller   :a


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja, 20cm sind auch für einen Wittling nicht wirklich groß, allerdings sind die im Vergleich zum Dorsch deutlich kleiner, in der Ostsee werden die wohl bis 40cm groß, sprich mit 30cm hast du schon was feines an der Rute.
WEnn ich hier das so richtig mitbekommen habe gibt es immer mal wieder ganzn gute Dorschfänge, allerdings muß man sie suchen. Platte geht wohl recht gut.....


----------



## Murdock7481 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo,
ich hab vor nächstes jahr öfters nach fynshav zu kommen um mit dem boot zum pilken rauszufahren! ich will dort dorsch fangen und hab mal in ner seekarte nachgesehen wo denn untiefen sind! wenn man fynshav grade raus fährt kommt ne untiefen tonne ( WP128 )! weiss jemand von euch ob man rund um die tonne gut fängt?


----------



## Flöteboller (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Das der Wittling nicht die grösse vom Dorsch erreicht wusste ich, da habe ich wol meine Angel in den Kindergarten der Wittlinge gehalten.Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser man muss nur fest an glauben. Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, also rund um Fynshav findest du reichlich Untiefen.Zu der Tonne die du meinst sagen wir "Fährtonne",da rauscht die Fünen Fähre immer dran vorbei.Dort wird meistens nur im Frühjahr einigermaßen gefangen, es gibt wirklich bessere Stellen um es auf Dorsch zu probieren, z.b. W-Flak,Hesteskøen,Lille Grund,GammelPoel,Nordspitze Æro,Voderups Flak etc.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Murdock7481 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

sauber vielen dank für die schnelle antwort matze! ich werd nächstes jahr fast jedes we dort sein vielleicht sieht man sich aufn wasser!


----------



## Thomas090883 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,

wir machen Anfang Februar einen Wochenfamilienausflug nach Als...
Wir sind in Viborg unterbebracht. Ich werde den größten Teil der Zeit mit Meerforellenfischen verbringen. Da noch ein paar Gelegenheitsangler mit dabei sind, wollte ich evtl ein Kleinboot chartern und auf Dorsch los. Gibt es dort Mietmöglichkeiten...oder anderenfalls Kuttertouren?
Was für Plätze wären zu dieser nicht gerade besten Zeit zu empfehlen....auch für Meerforelle?

Ich habe gehört, das es sich im Sonderburger Hafen ganz gut Dorsche mit der Spinnrute fangen lässt....wie sieht es dort aus zu der Zeit? 

Besten Dank und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, ein Boot mieten kannst du bei uns im Hafen bei WRS-Charterboot.Die MS Nana liegt dort auch im Hafen, Morten macht regelmäßig Kuttertouren.
Was Angelplätze angeht,besonders auf Mefo kann ich dir den Angelführer ALS von der Rapsbande empfehlen,da stehen viele und auch gute Infos drin.

Sonderborger Hafen ist eine gute Alternative wenn du an der Küste direkt Wetterbedingt nicht fischen kannst.Mit Naturköder werden da auch Platte und mit Glück maßige Dorsche gefangen.
Ich denke das du zu der Zeit dich lieber auf die Mefos konzentrieren solltest.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Matze,

ja ich war schon paar Mal auf der Insel zum Mefo-fischen. 

Immer wieder schön....:vik:

Den "Führer" hab ich...nur frag ich mich, ob es im Winter eher Sinn macht in den Förden zu fischen oder aber eher  an der Ostkyst. Aber ich hab ja ne Woche Zeit um das rauszufinden

Hab schon WRS direkt angeschrieben....gehörst Du dazu??
Kuttertour wäre am einfachsten, aber dazu stand nichts direkt auf der HP.
Fahren die denn zu der Zeit im Februar?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
ja ich würde paar Stellen testen zum Blinkern auf Mefo.
Ne ich gehöre nicht dazu,liege auch seit vielen Jahren dort im Hafen,kenne Frank (WRS) daher schon seit vielen Jahren, rufe ihn am besten direkt in DK an,dann bekommst du sofort viele Infos und ob zu der Zeit seine Boote schon wieder im Wasser sind.

MS Nana hat eine eigene Seite www.msnana.dk
Soviel wie ich weiss fährt Morten ganzjährig.

Lg Matze


----------



## C.K. (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> Soviel wie ich weiss fährt Morten ganzjährig.



Das ist richtig, Morten fährt fast immer ( außer am 24.12.) wenn es das Wetter zulässt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Verdammtes Mistwetter.....:c:c:c:c:c ich will doch angeln.....#d

Wünsche allen "Dorsche rund um Fynshav" Fan´s ein frohes Fest.


Hilsen
matze


----------



## Streeni (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, nicht :c, es wird schon wieder besser Matze #6, werde Euch bald auch wieder besuchen kommen.
Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr#h. Im nächsten Jahr wird alles Besser.


----------



## shad (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!
Gruß,

         shad


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo 
von mir natürlich auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.#6
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Kleini (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze und natürlich alle anderen Alsfans Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !

War eine Weile nicht online weil ich meinen lieben Hund verloren hab , der war überall mit hin (Kroatien, Dänemark und etliche Jahre nach Norwegen ) , deshalb war bei uns Trauerstimmung .
Wer einen Hund hat weiss was ich meine .

Seit gestern haben wir uns einen kleinen Beaglewelpen geholt und der braucht viel Schmuseeinheiten .

Mal sehen ob der auch so gern Boot fährt wie unsere Trixi.
Kopf hoch das Leben geht weiter .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kleini, das ist ja blöde mit dein Hund,das tut mir leid, aber dein neuer Welpe wird dir sicher viel Freude machen.


Viele Grüße von Bootsmann, siehe Bild unten


----------



## Kleini (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !

Ja, war blöd aber ich glaub mit dem neuen Welpen kann man sich am besten ablenken . Ich werd auch bald mal ein Bild reinsetzen .
Die Angelei wird wie es aussieht am Wochenende interessant oder ?
Wenn man dem Windguru glauben darf wirds am Sonntag was für welche die in Lauerstellung sind , mal sehen was ?
Tschüß und guten Rutsch zum Jahreswechsel wünsch ich allen Anglern und ein gutes und erlebnisreiches Angeljahr 2010 !
Auch ohne große Ausbeute machen Angeltouren manchmal richtig Laune , oder ?


----------



## Tommi P. (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin an alle Als#:,

ja da war ich wohl nicht alleine. Mein treuer Wegbegleiter ist auch von mir gegangen. Ja der neue Ersatz(brauner Labrador) verlangt einem viel ab, aber man möchte ja auch mal einen netten 4 beinigen Begleiter für die Zukunft haben. 
Matze,wir kennen uns nun nicht persönlich(habe aber alle deine Berichte hier im Tröd gelesen),aber ich war am 1. Weihnachtstag mal in Fynshavn,tolles Boot was du da hast:k.
Bin nun nicht der große Schreiberling!!!#t  Aber ich hab da mal neee Frage: Die Slippe im Hafen ist mit 8,50 Euronen veranschlagt-Wie ist das nun gemeint: Rein und Raus oder nur für die Saisonboote die z.B. im April wässern und dann im November wieder rausskommen(17 Euronen)-Die Tafel ist nicht klar beschrieben wie, was wieviel??????
Mein Revier ist nun die Bucht von Aabenraa, aber meine Wurzel(da wo ich mein Angelleidenschaft entdeckt habe:l) ist nun mal auf Als. Möchte nun gerne mal aus dem Hafen starten. Also ich mach es mal kurz|uhoh:. 
Kann ich eine Jahreskarte bekommen!!?? Was kostet das slippen nun für ein Tagesausflug!!?? Wie lange ist die Saison für die Slippe!!??
Ja viele Fragen|kopfkrat, aber die Saison steht nun eben vor der Tür. Sonderborg hat nun auch ne Slippe, aber der kürzere Weg zu den Hot Spot ist eben nun mal mitten auf Als.
Ich hoffe das es nun nicht zu konfus rüber kommt.|uhoh:  Ich hoffe du kannst mir mal helfen|kopfkrat.

Wünsche aber allen anderen Sportfischern einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010 und immer etwas fischiges am Band:vik:.

MfG tommi:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Tommi, freut mich das dir unser Kutter gefällt.Hole es jetzt demnächst mal raus zum Schiermachen,Inspektion usw. und im Februar gehts wieder rein. Also ich habe ja einen festen Ganzjahresliegeplatz und da ist das Slippen natürlich inkl. Ich denke die 8,50 Euro sind für Gäste,also 1x rein und 1x raus. Genau kann ich dir das nicht wirklich sagen.Wolfgang, der Hafenmeister ist auch erst wieder ab April regelmäßig im Hafen anzutreffen. Hast du mal am Hafenbüro oben geguckt ob da welche Infos stehen? Ich könnte mich sonst mal schlau machen wenn ich demnächst wieder vor Ort bin. Wenn du jedoch ein festen Liegeplatz haben willst bei uns wirds wohl schwer, ich glaube wir haben eine lange Warteliste.

Ersma Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!!!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja das ein oder andere mal im Hafen. Werde 2010 mit Sicherheit wieder regelmäßig am Start sein.
Da mir das Bootfahren und Angeln dort sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat darf ich mich jetzt auch Bootsbesitzer nennen #6 Ist zwar nur was kleines aber dafür was feines:q
Hoffe Frank versteht dann, warum ich doch nicht mehr mieten komme....

LG,
chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Chris, Glückwunsch zum Boot.Stell doch mal ein Foto von dein Boot ein.Wenn du eine Persenning oder Polster brauchst kann ich dir sicher helfen.

hilsen
matze


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle Alsenfans
Ich wünsche allen Alsenfahrern und Anglern ein gutes, neues und fischreiches Jahr 2010 auf Als.
Insbesondere für dich, Matze. 
Seit dem 01.01.2010 habe ich unendlich viel Zeit für Als, da ich jetzt freigetellt bin von meiner Arbeitsstelle. Man nennt so etwas Vorruhestand!!!!
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja.

Guß Kuddel :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kurti#h wir werden uns sicher mal treffen,habe mir fest vorgenommen 2010 jedes 2te WE vor Ort zu sein, bestenfalls wohnen wir ja auch bald da wenn alles klappt wie gewünscht.

Lg Matze


----------



## babsi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



kuddel_der_Fuchs schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Alsenfans
> Ich wünsche allen Alsenfahrern und Anglern ein gutes, neues und fischreches Jahr 2010 auf Als.
> Insbesondere für dich, Matze.
> Seit dem 01.01.2010 habe ich unendlich viel Zeit für Als, da ich jetzt freigetellt bin von meiner Arbeitsstelle. Man nennt so etwas Vorruhestand!!!!
> ...


 
Moin Kuddel,#h

willkommen im Club der Ruheständler. Ich bin seit dem 01.09.09 im Ruhestand und werde im Laufe des kommenden halben Jahres nach Kegnaes ziehen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## seaspin (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle!

Ich fahre Mitte Juli nach Als / Lavensby. Ostseeangeln ist für mich absolutes Neuland. Geplant ist eine Kuttertour. Könnt Ihr mir bitte sagen, was für Gerät ich brauche und welche Köder (Gewicht, Größe, Farbe) etc. ich benötige, damit es kein Reinfall wird?

Mit welchen Fischen kann in dieser Zeit gerechnet werden?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin seaspin, guck mal bei Morten auf die Webseite,er fährt von Fynshav aus mit seinen Kutter raus, dort stehen auch Gerätetipps.Pack dir auch Jigs und Gummifische ein,fängt eigentlich besser als Pilker.Zu der Zeit kannst du mit Dorschen rechnen,wenn du es drauf anlegst sind Hornhechte,Plattfische kein Problem.

www.msnana.dk

Lg Matze


----------



## Goli (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle Als-Fans,
wünsche allen ein frohes neues Jahr und ein erfolgreiches 2010 . #h
Fahren dieses Jahr(9-10-11 April) mit einer 6 Mann Truppe zum ersten mal nach oder auf Als.Haben bei Frank(WRS) ein Boot und Unterkunft gemietet um mal was neues zu probieren.Bei Zeiten hätte ich da noch einige Fragen,doch das hat noch ein bischen Zeit.

Grüße von den "Welberger Angelfreunden"|wavey:


----------



## JoFlash (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze,
wegen der Persenning komme ich bestimmt nochmal auf dich zurück. Hab ja "nur" ein offenes Boots, aber die Hafenpersenning ist schon was älter. Denke gegen März wird es das erste mal um Als die Küste unsicher machen.
Hab es eigentlich eher zum Vertikalfischen in der Elbe, ist daher auch eher nen Raubfischboot mit feinen Drehsitzen, Echoloten und zusätzlichen E.Motor. Denke aber es wird auch um Als seinen Zweck erfüllen!! Darf nur nicht zu viel Wind und Welle sein, bin aber eh nicht son Schlechtwetterangler...

Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010!! Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald mal wieder am Hafen. Vor März wird es aber bei mir wohl nichts.LEIDER...
War mal jemand los die letzte Zeit???


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Babsi
würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns auf als mal treffen oder sogar gemeinsam angeln könnten.

Gruß kuddel


----------



## babsi (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



kuddel_der_Fuchs schrieb:


> Hallo Babsi
> würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns auf als mal treffen oder sogar gemeinsam angeln könnten.
> 
> Gruß kuddel


 
Moin Kuddel,

gib Bescheid, wenn Du mal auf dieser Ecke bist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Man man dieses sch...... Wetter is ja mit das schlimmste was uns Anglern so passieren kann oder??? (mal die Schwiegermutter ausgenommen|bigeyes)

Gott sein Dank liegt kein Schnee auf der Ostsee....|uhoh:

Lg 
schneeschieber matze


----------



## freibadwirt (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Gott sein Dank liegt kein Schnee auf der Ostsee....|uhoh:
> 
> Lg
> schneeschieber matze


 
ich befürchte das wird in den nächsten Tagen auch noch kommen.|kopfkrat|supergri
Andreas#h#h#h#h


----------



## shad (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vielleicht friert die Ostsee ja mal zu...! Dann treffen wir uns alle, wandern zusammen nach Lyö rüber und machen uns in der West-flak Eislöcher... Das wär doch mal was,oder!? 
Gruß,
             shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad, oh ja zu Fuß zum Voderups Flak....

Also tagsüber haben wir hier in Fynshav immer um die 0 Grad und der Hafen is immer noch Eisfrei,an den seiten etwas gefroren aber nix dolles.

Ich bin der Meinung das langt jetzt auch mit dem Frost und Schnee.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze !
Ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden , bin ständig beim Babysitten mit meinem kleinen Beaglewelpen . Werde mal versuchen ein Bild reinzustellen .
Wird Zeit das Maja auch die Ostsee kennenlernt .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin an alle Als Fahrer!
Auf eine tolle Saison auf der Insel!!!!!
Hei Kleini! Süßer Fratz! Könnte mich sofort darin verlieben
Ein Beagle war bei uns auch in der engeren Wahl, allerdings haben wir dann letztes Jahr durch Zufall einen "gebrauchten" Wolfshund-Mix bekommen. Der "Lüdden" hab ich es allerdings noch nicht zumuten wollen, mit auf's Wasser zu müssen. Aber was noch nicht ist......|rolleyes
Ich freue mich auf alle Fälle auf die neue Saison und abgesehen von unserem Urlaub ist geplant vorher schon mal die Insel unsicher zu machen.....


----------



## Kleini (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Ham-n-Egg !
Ja ging mir genau so mit dem verlieben , Euer ist auch ein schöner .
Habt auch ne schöne große  Wiese wie es aussieht . Bei uns kann sich der kleine auch austoben .
Ich warte auch schon länger mit einer Fahrt nach Alsen aber der Wind bläst einfach zu stark . Beim letzten mal hatten wir auch zu viel davon , deshalb warte ich jetzt lieber bis richtig ruhig ist .
Unsere Angeltage kommen früh genug , tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich könnt kotzen, 17cm dickes Eis im Hafen.......:v


----------



## shad (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
schön, mal wieder etwas von dir zu hören! Was schätz du, wie lange sich das Eis wohl halten wird?
Gruß,
              shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej shad, ja die Temperaturen sind ja immer im Minus Bereich hier oben.Also wenn das so weiter geht brauchst du hier vor Anfang/Mitte März hier garnich antanzen!


----------



## JoFlash (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh je...das ist schon was mit dem Eis........
Anfang März bin ich spätestens wieder vor Ort. Falls dann noch Eis im Hafen ist, halte ich nen Tauchsieder rein..#6


----------



## shad (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wie verkraften Eure Boote das Eis denn? Kann mir vorstellen, daß da auch der eine oder andere Rumpf Schaden nehmen wird...! Oder ist das problemlos?

shad


----------



## JoFlash (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Meins ist zum Glück auf dem Trailer im Winterlager...
Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass 17 cm Eis nicht gerade so schön sind fürs Boot. Hab hier an der Elbe gesehen, dass die Boote teilweise freigesägt worden sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also den Booten kann nix passieren,das Eis friert bis paar cm vorm Boot und nicht weiter, es wird also nicht zerdrückt oder so.Mein Kutter ist auch noch drin und alles ist ok,ringsum alles frei,außerdem ist unser Hafen ja auch Belüftet so das genug freie Stellen bleiben.
Aber Anfang März hoffe ich das wieder alles läuft,denn dann gehen ja auch die Mefos steil rund um ALs.

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bist dann schleppend unterwegs oder versuchst du es vom ufer aus auf mefo.

Würde dieses jahr auch gerne das erste mal auf mefo von meinem neuen kleinen boot aus gehen. Bin gespannt, was die saison bringt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ne wenn dann natürlich schleppender Weise mitn Boot,entweder mit Wobbler,Tauchscheiben oder auch meinen Downriggern,aber das ist nich so mein Ding,meine Downrigger werd ich auch wohl verkaufen (Cannon Easy Troll) Also wer interesse hat.....

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Ihr Als-Süchtigen
Tja, der Winter hat uns ja nu fest im Griff, ich steh hier auch schon in den Startlöchern und würd mal wieder zu gerne den Dorschen oder Mefo's nachstellen.
Letztes Jahr zu dieser Zeit war ich schon 3x los.
Na, das wird noch....spätestens mitte März sollte der Winter durch sein (so hoffe ich|uhoh
Na, hoffe auf eure Infos von der Front, wann es  mal weider losgehen kann. Meinen Kollegen hab ich schon mal heiß gemacht, daß wir ne Tour nach Als wagen sollten....
Frostige Grüße aus dem eingeschneiten HH|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hoffnungslos#d
War gestern im Hafen,ALLES komplett dicht gefroren, sogar die 150m vorm Hafen,Dicht !
Sowas habe ich wirklich noch nie gesehen.Also vor Mitte März wird da nix gehen.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
wird schon werden Maze wenns mal warm wird ist das Eis schnell verschwunden . Ab Mitte nächster Woche soll sich das Wetter ändern .:q
Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!
Was geht derzeit in Fynshavn? ODer ist immer noch zu viel Eis unterwegs?
Langsam kribbelt es in den Fingern.....
Bin derzeit doch am überlegen, ob es im Sommerurlaub nicht einfacher und sinvoller ist das Boot in Fynshavn ins Wasser zu schmeißen und die 2 Wochen dort liegen zu lassen. So erspare ich mich das ständige ein-und ausslippen.....
An wen muß ich mich dort wenden? Und was kostet der Spaß? ca. 6-8€/Tag?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, wende dich ganz einfach an den Hafenmeister Wolfgang,am Büro hängt ein Zettel wann er immer im Büro sitzt,ich glaube ab Ostern ist er dann 2mal pro Tag da.Was das Kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen.Sicher günstiger als wenn du jeden Tag Slippen willst.
Also es wird ja milder langsam, aber im Hafen geht noch überhaupt GARNIX ! Teilweise immer noch gute 20cm EisIch bin schon 15 Jahre vor Ort aber sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt da.....Ich denke mal es wird bis ca Mitte März dauern bis man da was machen kann,denn Nachts ist immer noch Frost z.Zt.
Ich bin Freitag vllt da und mache mal ein Foto für Euch.
Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
das hört sich gut an, mit dem Foto! Wenn wir schon keine Bilder von Fischen betrachten können, dann von dem "Eishafen"! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder,
Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jo, so ein Bild würd ich auch gerne sehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, war heute in Kolding.Hatte keine Zeit noch in Fynshav reinzugucken undn Foto zu machen, kann euch aber sagen das trotz Tauwetter der Hafen noch komplett dicht is ! Ich denke mal in 2 Wochen wird wieder alles "normal" sein.
Lg
Matze


----------



## babsi (1. März 2010)

*Eis auf Kegnaes / Höruphavfjord*

Moin, moin,

so sieht zur Zeit der Höruphav-Fjord auf Kegnaes/Südals aus.
Es ist kein Fleckchen Wasser zu sehen. Es wird lange dauern,
bis dort wieder Boote liegen.


----------



## Streeni (1. März 2010)

*AW: Eis auf Kegnaes / Höruphavfjord*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> so sieht zur Zeit der Höruphav-Fjord auf Kegnaes/Südals aus.
> Es ist kein Fleckchen Wasser zu sehen. Es wird lange dauern,
> bis dort wieder Boote liegen.


 

Na Toll#d!!! Habe für ende März gebucht:c, ich hoffe bis dahin gehts wieder#q. Wer konnte soetwas ahnen, naja kann man nur abwarten|evil:.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, guckt mal hier http://marinaminde.dynamicweb.dk/Default.aspx?ID=112

Dort ist es genauso wie in Fynshav. Ich denke es wird noch ne Woche dauern bis das Eis weg ist, aber im Wetterbericht sehe ich wieder frost........#q

Lg
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Brandaktuell heute aus Fynhav, hatte die DigiCam diesmal dabei !

Morten hat versucht das Eis etwas klein zu schrettern mit mäßigen Erfolg.1-2 Wochen noch Eis denke ich.

Lg Matze


----------



## Streeni (4. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

#qErst mal soll es wieder richtig Kalt werden|gr:. Ist das schei.... und in knapp 3 Wochen solls für mich losgehen#c. Ich hoffe dann ist alles besser, werde auf jedenfall berichten|bla:.


----------



## JoFlash (4. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
schöne Fotos.. Junge Junge, da ist ja noch ganz schön Eis im Hafenbecken. Und übrigends..Dein Boot ist echt nen geiles Teil. Auch das den Rumpf jetzt blau lackiert hast!! 
Ich werden in der ersten April Woche wieder vor Ort sein. Dann auch das erste mal mit meinem Böötchen..Hoffe das dann das Eis weg ist, kein Wind ist und super Wetter und die Fische dann super beißen...
Mehr Wünsche habe ich nicht |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej JoFlash,
ja is heftig mit dem Eis im Hafen, also ich komme da ja schon über 15 Jahre aber so und vor allen solange habe ich das noch nie erlebt.Das zum Thema Klimaerwärmung.....#q
Ja mein Kutter hat viele Fansden Rumpf habe ich aber schon 2008 lackieren lassen,sieht einfach Edel aus mit dem Marineblau oder|supergri|supergri|supergri
Also ich werde auch Anfang April dort richtig Gas geben und sehr oft im Hafen sein,sicher sieht man sich mal, und keine Angst,bis dahin wird das Eis hoff. weg sein.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (5. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

schöne Fotos, Matze, aber ehrlich gesagt, hatte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt! Meinst Du wirklich, daß es noch 14 Tage dauern wird, bis man wieder raus könnte? Lass da mal ein paar Tage die Sonne draufscheinen, dann ist das Eis weg...! Könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen #6! Wünsche euch allen, daß ihr möglichst bald wieder raus könnt! Ich muß wohl bis zum nächsten Jahr Pause machen, wegen Nachwuchs. :vik: Viel Spaß,
shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Bilder sind jetzt nach einer Woche Tauwetter gemacht !!! Wir haben jetzt wieder Frost,also 10 Tage mindestens wird es noch dauern 

Lg
Matze


----------



## Karpfengott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute #h
Dieses Jahr scheint wohl alles ein bisschen später loszugehen.
Da ich selber erst wieder Mitte April zum fischen komme, sollte sich das Eis bis dahin verzogen haben.
Wie seht ihr denn die Situation , wenn sich das Eis endlich wieder verwandelt hat??Wie wirkt sich der lange kalte Winter auf die Dorsche und Platten aus??
|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich sehe dem ganzen Positiv entgegen.Wir hatten diesen Winter auch sehr viel Ostwind,sodaß sich sicher auch der Salzgehalt im kleinen Belt verbessert haben müsste. Die Holländer mit Ihren Schleppnetzen waren diesen Winter auch nicht im Belt.Also ich bin gespannt.Um die platten brauch sich niemand Sorgen machen,davon gibts genug hier.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (6. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze !
Muss mich auch mal wieder melden , echt super Dein Boot , muss man wirklich sagen . Finde es auch super das du da richtig rumgehen kannst bis zur Spitze oder ?
Das mit dem Eis ist echt unnormal dieses Jahr , aber tuts deinem Bootsrupf gar nichts ? Wie machst Du das mit dem Motor , wieviel meinst Du könnte der ab an Minus bis da Schaden entsteht . Ich denke das dieses Jahr viele gute Dorsche dabei sein dürften da viel Kleindorsch im letzten Jahr unterwegs war und die Schleppnetzfischer sind auch wichtig (wenn sie nicht kommen meine ich ).
Mal schauen was die nächsten 2-4 Wochen bringen .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini, ja man da schön vorne rumgehen, beim Anlegen natürlich ne super Sache.Leider habe ich es nicht rechtzeitig geschafft das Boot vorm Eis rauszuholen da mein Trailer TÜV fertig gemacht werden musste und die Werkstatt aus 2 Tagen 2 Wochen gemacht hat und ich es dann nicht mehr geschafft habe den Kutter rauszuholen. Also dem rumpf macht es nix aus und den Motor so habe ich mir sagen lassen auch nicht.Ich war am Donnerstag im Hafen und habe den Motor seit November das erste mal laufen lassen und er ist sofort ! angesprungen und lief einwandfrei. Johnson 4 Takter und man hat keine Probleme !!!
Das wird ein gutes Dorschjahr,da bin ich mir sicher !

Lg
Matze


----------



## Streeni (6. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich denke auch das es ein gutes Jahr für Dorsch werden könnte, hat sich ja auch schon letztes Jahr abgezeichnet das es etwas besser wird.
@ Matze: Magst uns mal sagen was son Böötchen in etwa kostet, habe Intresse, da ich im nächsten Jahr den Küstenschein mache und dann werde ich mir auch eine Schüssel zulegen, habe mir eigentlich auch schon etwas ausgesucht,das RYDS 458 dli, kennst Du das und was hälst Du von dem Boot?#h


----------



## JoFlash (7. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

na das mit dem dorsch dieses jahr könnte wohl was werden. Das letzte Jahr wurde ja wirklich sehr sehr viel Kleindorsch gefangen.. Aber warten wir mal ab. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die erste Aprilwoche. Und Matze, ich nehm Dich beim Wort: Bis dahin ist das Eis weg!
Hoffe das man dann ne schöne Plattentour wagen kann!


----------



## Karpfengott (7. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

#hHallo,
ja das viel Kleindorsch unterwegs war haben wir ja alle zu spüren bekommen.
Und wenn die gut über den Winter gekommen sind, lässt das ja wirklich hoffen.
Hoffentlich bleiben die Holländer noch länger weg.

Gruss,
Karpfengott


matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich sehe dem ganzen Positiv entgegen.Wir hatten diesen Winter auch sehr viel Ostwind,sodaß sich sicher auch der Salzgehalt im kleinen Belt verbessert haben müsste. Die Holländer mit Ihren Schleppnetzen waren diesen Winter auch nicht im Belt.Also ich bin gespannt.Um die platten brauch sich niemand Sorgen machen,davon gibts genug hier.
> 
> Lg
> Matze


----------



## Torsk1 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze

Könntest du mich bitte informieren wenn man wieder in Fynshavn slippen kann? Ich war letzte Woche dort aber so wie das aussah dauert das noch ein paar Wochen. Ich möchte gerne meine erste Tour dieses Jahr von dort starten, letztes Jahr lief es auch recht gut dort


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wie du schon sagst,es wird echt noch dauern.Nächste Woche wird auch noch nich viel passieren,tagsüber bischen über Null Grad und Nachts wiede Frost,das schafft nix.

Naja ich werde berichten

Lg
Matze


----------



## Streeni (7. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hauptsache bis zum 24. ist das Eis weg, weil ich dann nämlich da bin.
Wird auch langsam zeit das hier mal wieder nen Fangbericht auftaucht|bla:.
@ Matze: Nochmal schönen Dank für die Auskunft.


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (9. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oha, ich dachte, daß da vielleicht ein paar Schollen Eis im Hafen rumschwimmen, aber so wie das aussieht, ist der komplette Hafen ja noch dicht|bigeyes
Na, die Heringssaison am Strehlasund wird ja vorraussichtlich auch auf Eis gelegt sein#c Damit hab ich mich ja leider schon abgefunden.....
Zum Glück wird es ja wohl bis Sommer alles aufgetaut sein, wenn wir dort Uralub machen|supergri
@Matze: Streeni fragte nach nem Preis von deinem Boot, ist das nicht ein Ryds? Allerdings doch bestimmt ein 6m Boot, oder? So eins schwebt mir für die nächsten Jahre auch mal vor. Ist das Boot eigentlich schwer zu slippen?
Ich drücke allen, die demnächst wieder hoch wollen die Daumen, daß sich endlich der Winter verzieht#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Andreas ! Ich habe Streeni über PN informiert. Über Preise schreibe ich hier nicht öffentlich.Unser Kutter ist ein Quicksilver 560KK Bj.2002 mit allen Extras die man nur einbauen kann.Das Boot lässt sich dank meinen Super Roller Trailer auch Prima slippen.Als "Zugmaschine" habe ich einen NISSAN Pathfinder Geländewagen mit 174PS,damit lässt sich der Kutter problemlos ziehen. Ich plane mich mit einen ARVOR 25 zu vergrößern,vllt werde ich dann das Quicksilver im Sommer oder zum Saisonende 2010 verkaufen. Fragt mich jetzt bitte nicht alle zu welchen Preis,rede ich erst drüber wenns soweit ist#c

Also der Hafen ist auch noch relativ dicht,vereinzelnt sind freie Stellen,das Hafenbecken Richtung Slipanlage ist allerdings noch komplett dicht !!!! Nix zu machen !

Lg 
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So hier mal ein Bild von meiner zukünftigen Arvor 25. Son Kutter das wärs.....|rolleyes

Lg 
Matze


----------



## Streeni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild von meiner zukünftigen Arvor 25. Son Kutter das wärs.....|rolleyes
> 
> Lg
> Matze


 |kopfkratHast Wohl im Lotto gewonnen
Nee, ist echt nen super Teil, nur für mich nicht, bin nicht so oft da oben, sind  immerhin 500 km#c die ich fahren muss#q,da tut es auch nen kleineres Böötchen#6. Mal sehen, nächstes Jahr wird es wohl soweit sein#h.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja Lotto spielen is ne gute Idee und bei dem Kutter auch Notwendig !#t

Lg
Maatze


----------



## JoFlash (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja im Lotto spielen muss man da wohl wirklich.....Für mich darfs das Ding hier sein:
http://www.beneteau.com/de/motorboote/produit.aspx?GAM_CODE=3&PRO_CODE=455

Denke in 5 oder 6 jahren solls so weit sein. Bis dahin muss die Dory noch alles geben!! Dieses Jahr muss das kleine Boot auf jeden Fall oft ran!!! Freu mich schon auf die Woche nach Ostern!!!


----------



## Streeni (10. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



JoFlash schrieb:


> Ja im Lotto spielen muss man da wohl wirklich.....Für mich darfs das Ding hier sein:
> http://www.beneteau.com/de/motorboote/produit.aspx?GAM_CODE=3&PRO_CODE=455
> 
> Denke in 5 oder 6 jahren solls so weit sein. Bis dahin muss die Dory noch alles geben!! Dieses Jahr muss das kleine Boot auf jeden Fall oft ran!!! Freu mich schon auf die Woche nach Ostern!!!


 ;+Ich glaube auch zweimal also Lotto spielen, mesch Jo wat is dat denn fürn Kutter:m? Nimmst mich mal mit|bigeyes?


----------



## babsi (11. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> So hier mal ein Bild von meiner zukünftigen Arvor 25. Son Kutter das wärs.....|rolleyes
> 
> Lg
> Matze


 
Moin Matze,

brauchst Du dann einen Bootsjungen?


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (11. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, die Arvor 25 wäre dann ja wohl ein Wasserlieger, wäre mir dadurch eigentlich zu groß, aber man soll ja nie nie sagen|supergri
@Babsi: Hat Matze nicht einen Hund, der Bootsmann heißt|rolleyes
Aber schick ist die Avor alle Mal, durfte auf der Hanseboot einige Male drüber krabbeln......
Daß du hier nciht über Preise sprichst, hab ich auch nicht erwartet und kann das sehr gut verstehen.....Wenn's denn mit dem neuen Kutter soweit ist, können wir uns ja noch mal kurzschließen bezüglich deines jetzigen Boots.
Wie liegt die Quicksilver eigentlich im Wasser? Hab da immer von negativen Fahreigenschaften bei Wellen von vorne gehört, daß sich die Quicksilver dann schnell aufschaukelt. ODer hast du 100kg Beton vorne reingegossen|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, ja richtig ich habe ja schon mein Bootsmann|supergri

Also ich bin mit dem Boot bzw. Fahreigenschaften zufrieden.Mit Wellen von vorne hatte ich noch nie Probleme,bin vor Langeland mal durch 3m Wellen gegangen und nix was los,klar gemütlich is das nicht aber es ging.Bei Wellen von der Seite lässt sich das Boot mit Autopilot nicht so gut auf Kurs halten weil es Aufgrund des geringen Tiefgangs gerne wegdriftet,manuell Steuern null Probleme.Die Arvor 25 hat den Schwerpunkt aufgrund des Innenborders naturlich ganz woanders und ich kann euch sagen das Ding liegt super im Teich.Beim AB der 200 KG wiegt ist das ganze recht Hecklastig,aber das hast bei vielen Booten,nicht nur beim Quicksilver.

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (11. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Streeni schrieb:


> ;+Ich glaube auch zweimal also Lotto spielen, mesch Jo wat is dat denn fürn Kutter:m? Nimmst mich mal mit|bigeyes?


 
Klar, wenns dann so weit ist....aber in fünf jahren ist die ostsee um als bestimmt immernoch da... und ein paar platten gibt es bestimmt auch:g
Falls ich wirklich im Lotte gewinne ist das Ding schneller am Start!!

Man muss ja mal träumen dürfen :m


----------



## Goli (14. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsfreunde,:vik:
wie sieht es denn Wettertechnisch auf der Insel aus? Ist das Eis schon gewichen?Wir fahren am 9, 10  und 11 April ,könnte von der Zeit her dochpassen ,oder?#6
Angeltechnisch könnten wir noch einige Tips gebrauchen da wir alles Anfänger im Bereich Meeresangeln sind.Ein gewisses Grundwissen und Ausrüstung ist vorhanden,doch wir sind dankbar für jeden Tip der unsere Tour erfolgreicher machen kann.
Schöne Grüße von denn
" Welberger Angelfreunde"#h


----------



## babsi (17. März 2010)

*Köder rund um Kegnaes*

Moin, moin,#h

da im nächsten Monat Kegnaes unsere neue Heimat wird, möchte ich dann auch endlich mal meine erste Mefo und den einen oder anderen Dorsch fangen.
Demnächst wird auch mein Boot soweit sein und dann werde ich mich ganz vorsichtig an das Schleppangeln ranwagen.
Welche Blinker, bzw. Wobbler sind in dieser Gegend angesagt? Es geht mir nicht um das Thema Schleppangeln.
Dafür gibt es hier ja genug Beiträge. Mich interessiert nur die Blinkerart und Farben, wenn man es allgemein sagen kann.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal da oben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fynshav News:
havnen er isfri !!!!
Macht eure Boote und Ruten klar,der Hafen ist komplett Eisfrei!!!!!Ich war heute vor Ort und kann es jetzt kaum abwarten wieder loszulegen.
Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (19. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Erfolg, Spaß wirst Du - denke ich mal - auf jeden Fall haben...!:q Dein Bericht wird ja dann hoffentlich auch folgen...!
Gruß,
               shad


----------



## Torsk1 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann kann es ja losgehen, danke für die Info Matze#6

Ist der kleine Schwimmsteg rechts von der Rampe auch wieder an seinem Platz? Der sah ganz schön fertig aus wo ich dort war..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Na dann kann es ja losgehen, danke für die Info Matze#6
> 
> Ist der kleine Schwimmsteg rechts von der Rampe auch wieder an seinem Platz? Der sah ganz schön fertig aus wo ich dort war..



Jo der Schwimmsteg ist da,dem gehts zwar nich mehr so gut erfüllt aber noch sein Zweck.Ich bin Sonntag am Slippen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (20. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann mal viel Spaß, ich werd wohl erst nächste oder übernächste Woche die Saison eröffnen.
Mal schaun, was der Hering sonst noch macht....


----------



## freibadwirt (20. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
schon irgendwer drausen gewesen ???????
Andreas


----------



## wulliw (24. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo an alle.

ich war noch nie auf als. wie ist es denn dort mit dem angeln auf mefos. wäre schön wenn mir jemand ein paar tipps geben kann.
danke im vorraus. wulli#h#h#h#h|wavey:


----------



## Skrubber (25. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Hallo
> schon irgendwer drausen gewesen ???????
> Andreas


*noch* nicht, aber kommendes WE werd ich mal den kl. Belt bei Middelfart antesten. Bin gespannt, was da nach langer Winterpause so geht. Wetter sieht schon mal ganz ordentlich aus... Ich werd berichten|bla:
Gruss, Ralph


----------



## Streeni (25. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Skrubber schrieb:


> *noch* nicht, aber kommendes WE werd ich mal den kl. Belt bei Middelfart antesten. Bin gespannt, was da nach langer Winterpause so geht. Wetter sieht schon mal ganz ordentlich aus... Ich werd berichten|bla:
> Gruss, Ralph


 Bin auch in Middelfart, werde es Samstag und Sonntag dort versuchen, werde auf alle fälle berichten, läuft es da gut wird es auf Als auch laufen.#h Wo bist Du denn untergebracht? Wir sind bei Gl. Aalbo.


----------



## Skrubber (25. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Streeni schrieb:


> Bin auch in Middelfart, werde es Samstag und Sonntag dort versuchen, werde auf alle fälle berichten, läuft es da gut wird es auf Als auch laufen.#h Wo bist Du denn untergebracht? Wir sind bei Gl. Aalbo.


Hej Streeni, ich komme von Faaborg rüber. Werd mein kl. Boot Samstag früh ans Auto binden und dann unter der neuen Brücke slippen und wohl auch direkt dort fischen, wenn der Wind es dort zulässt. Ansonsten weich ich evtl. auf den Faenoesund aus und lass das boot dort im Yachthafen ins Wasser...
bin ganz guter Dinge und voll motiviert|rolleyes, nachdem es letztes Jahr zum Ende hin schon etwas besser wurde mit der Dorschfischerei... Wünsch euch viel Glück!
Gruss, Ralph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So in ca. 7 std mache ich die erste Tour 2010 von Fynshavn aus|supergriBericht folgt.....#h


----------



## C.K. (27. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich drücke Dir für den heutigen Fangtag die Daumen!


----------



## Skrubber (27. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So matze, streeni- dann erzählt mal...
Ich kann leider nix anderes sagen, dass sich im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr nur eins verändert hat. Es gibt weniger Kleindorsch!
Ansich `ne gute Meldung, aber maßige Dorsche fehlten heute dafür völlig|kopfkrat. Aber das muss erstmal nix bedeuten, war erst nur wenig und dann einlaufender Strom, da hab ich eh oft Schwierigkeiten mit der Fischerei... Einzige Lichtblicke waren `ne gute Kliesche in ca 30 Meter Tiefe (!) auf Garnele (gefroren) und der 2kg Steinbutt eines Reusenfischers mit dem ich kurz palavert habe.
Übrigens hat das Eis den Steg an der Slippe wegrasiert, soll aber bald wieder ein Neuer gebaut werden. Bis dahin- Vorsicht beim slippen-  vom alten Steg sind noch ein paar üble Unterwasserhindernisse übrig!!! Grössere Boote also besser und sicherer im Yachtclub in Middelfart slippen...
gruss, Ralph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,
gestern gabs 4 maßige Dorsche,alle um die 45 cm.Fisch war genug da,nur etwas klein.Anfang der Woche wurden an der Fährtonne,bei besserem Wetter, gute Dorsche gefangen.Auf der MS Nana sagar einer von 9.8KG !
Also es wird besser.

Lg
matze


----------



## Streeni (29. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da bin ich auch wieder:vik:, Samstag war für uns einer der besten Tage seit langer Zeit, wir hatten zu dritt 34 Dorsche, wir entnehmen ab 40 cm, der grösste hatte 75 cm, die meisten wahren um die 45-50cm.#6. Sonntag war sehr bescheiden, zu viel Wind, kaum Bodenkontakt, wir haben alles gegeben und konnten schliesslich 12 Dorsche mitnehmen, alle wahren ca 40-45 cm.#d 
Laut Klaus von Gl. Aalbo wurde die ganze Woche gut gefangen, Also ich persönlich denke das es etwas besser wird. Bin ja mal auf neue Berichte hier gespannt, wir sind erst im Mai wieder vor Ort, dann aber auf meiner Insel Als:l, bin ja mal gespannt wie es wird. Werde wieder von mir hören lassen.#h


----------



## .Graser. (29. März 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wollen am Donnerstag nach Middelfart für 4 Tage. Kenne mich da noch nicht so gut aus. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich wo ich günstig ein Boot bekomme und wo gute Angelstellen sind??#c

Grüße aus Göttingen


----------



## ManniS (2. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In 2 Wochen ist es wieder soweit, es geht von Fynshavn rüber nach Aeroe. Wie jedes Jahr für eine Woche vom Kleinboot aus auf Dorsch. Heringe werden auch gern genommen. Erstmalig werden wir Echolot und GPS dabei haben. Die Fanggründe vor Aeroes Küste sind uns ganz gut bekannt. Jetzt aber meine Frage:
*Kann mir jemand die GPS - Koordinaten für Voderup Flak schicken?* Dort würden wir gern mal unser Glück versuchen. 
Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

Manni


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Har du ikke Seekarte?


----------



## ManniS (4. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Har du ikke Seekarte?



Ich nehme mal an, das heißt: "Hast du eine Seekarte?"

Habe ich nicht. 
Bin auch mit GPS so noch nicht vertraut, bin der Meinung, wenn ich die Koordinaten eingebe, führt mich das Gerät da schon hin.
Vielleicht seh ich das zu einfach, aber zusammen mit einem Echolot müsste es doch so gehen, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## wasnnulos (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es wundert mich, dass viele von euch, die nach Als zum Dorschangeln fahren, überrascht sind, keine Dorsche vorzufinden.
Es ist seit einigen Jahren bekannt, dass rund um Als kaum noch Dorsche vorhanden sind.
Ich gehöre nicht zu den Dorschanglern, fahre jedoch seit 20 Jahren nach Als zum Meerforellenangeln. Dabei habe ich des abends vom Ufer aus Schlag auf Schlag Dorsche auf Fliege gefangen. Seit etwa 3 Jahren ist es damit vorbei. Alles leer gefischt?
Also, zum Dorschangeln würde ich z. Zt. nicht nach Als fahren!


----------



## Streeni (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



wasnnulos schrieb:


> Es wundert mich, dass viele von euch, die nach Als zum Dorschangeln fahren, überrascht sind, keine Dorsche vorzufinden.
> Es ist seit einigen Jahren bekannt, dass rund um Als kaum noch Dorsche vorhanden sind.
> Ich gehöre nicht zu den Dorschanglern, fahre jedoch seit 20 Jahren nach Als zum Meerforellenangeln. Dabei habe ich des abends vom Ufer aus Schlag auf Schlag Dorsche auf Fliege gefangen. Seit etwa 3 Jahren ist es damit vorbei. Alles leer gefischt?
> Also, zum Dorschangeln würde ich z. Zt. nicht nach Als fahren!


 Du vergisst anscheinend dass es seit 3 Jahren nicht nur auf Als schlecht läuft sondern überall mit der Dorschangelei mager aussieht. Dann sollte man aber auch nicht vergessen daß es seit ca. einem Jahr vor Kleinfisch im kleinen Belt nur so wimmelt. Es wird immer gute und schlechte Jahre geben, aber wenn man sieht wieviele Jungfische es z. Zt. gibt kommen jetzt wohl wieder gute Jahre auf uns zu und das nicht nur auf Als.


----------



## ManniS (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hab die Koordinaten hier gefunden:

http://kart.kystverket.no/default.aspx?gui=1&lang=2

Nur noch 12 Tage und der rest von heute, dann gehts los.


----------



## wulliw (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wie recht du doch hast. noch 12 tg und der rest von heute:vik::vik:


----------



## Goli (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ein Hallo an alle Als-Freunde,#h
wie sieht es denn am Freitag und Samstag 
wettertechnisch aus?#c
Freuen uns über jede Info(Wetter,Fanggebiete,Köder),#6

Gruß "die Welberger Angelfreunde":vik:

PS:Wir angeln vom Boot:v und Ufer:g


----------



## Kleini (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo !
Also , Streeni hat erstmal recht das es seit kurzem wieder sehr sehr viel Dorsche zwischen 20-40 cm gefangen wurden beim Wittlingangeln und selbstverständlich schonend dem Belt übergeben wurden . Außerdem gibt es sehr gute Stellen im kleinen Belt wo immer wieder sehr gute Dorsche gefangen werden (wird z.B. Matze durchaus bestätigen ) wenn man gewisse Punkte anfährt . Anderseits fahren genug Alstouristen ein bis zweimal im Jahr los haben wegen dem gebuchten Termin auch noch Pech mit dem sehr oft wechselnen Winden und schreiben dann sofort von Dorschen die nicht vorhanden sind oder abgefischt . Ich sehe dies ganz anders und frage mich wirklich wie viele aus meiner Gegend stundenlang mehrere male im Jahr nach Heiligenhafen oder Wismar fahren um diese Kuttertouren mitzumachen um oft ohne einen Fischkontakt wieder nach Hause zu fahren , frustrierend finde ich das .
Wittlinge und Plattfische fange ich hier immer egal welcher Monat und ich finde das ist der kleine Unterschied der mich immer wieder nach Als zieht .
Ich muss abends keinen 90 cm Dorsch in die Luft halten und meiner Frau schmecken 6 Wittlinge knusprig braun viel besser .
Also Jungs lasst die Dorsche zu richtigen Kerlen heranwachsen und probiert mal geräucherten Wittling , lecker !!
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## babsi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Also , Streeni hat erstmal recht das es seit kurzem wieder sehr sehr viel Dorsche zwischen 20-40 cm gefangen wurden beim Wittlingangeln und selbstverständlich schonend dem Belt übergeben wurden . Außerdem gibt es sehr gute Stellen im kleinen Belt wo immer wieder sehr gute Dorsche gefangen werden (wird z.B. Matze durchaus bestätigen ) wenn man gewisse Punkte anfährt . Anderseits fahren genug Alstouristen ein bis zweimal im Jahr los haben wegen dem gebuchten Termin auch noch Pech mit dem sehr oft wechselnen Winden und schreiben dann sofort von Dorschen die nicht vorhanden sind oder abgefischt . Ich sehe dies ganz anders und frage mich wirklich wie viele aus meiner Gegend stundenlang mehrere male im Jahr nach Heiligenhafen oder Wismar fahren um diese Kuttertouren mitzumachen um oft ohne einen Fischkontakt wieder nach Hause zu fahren , frustrierend finde ich das .
> Wittlinge und Plattfische fange ich hier immer egal welcher Monat und ich finde das ist der kleine Unterschied der mich immer wieder nach Als zieht .
> Ich muss abends keinen 90 cm Dorsch in die Luft halten und meiner Frau schmecken 6 Wittlinge knusprig braun viel besser .
> ...


 
So denke ich auch


----------



## Streeni (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Also , Streeni hat erstmal recht das es seit kurzem wieder sehr sehr viel Dorsche zwischen 20-40 cm gefangen wurden beim Wittlingangeln und selbstverständlich schonend dem Belt übergeben wurden . Außerdem gibt es sehr gute Stellen im kleinen Belt wo immer wieder sehr gute Dorsche gefangen werden (wird z.B. Matze durchaus bestätigen ) wenn man gewisse Punkte anfährt . Anderseits fahren genug Alstouristen ein bis zweimal im Jahr los haben wegen dem gebuchten Termin auch noch Pech mit dem sehr oft wechselnen Winden und schreiben dann sofort von Dorschen die nicht vorhanden sind oder abgefischt . Ich sehe dies ganz anders und frage mich wirklich wie viele aus meiner Gegend stundenlang mehrere male im Jahr nach Heiligenhafen oder Wismar fahren um diese Kuttertouren mitzumachen um oft ohne einen Fischkontakt wieder nach Hause zu fahren , frustrierend finde ich das .
> Wittlinge und Plattfische fange ich hier immer egal welcher Monat und ich finde das ist der kleine Unterschied der mich immer wieder nach Als zieht .
> Ich muss abends keinen 90 cm Dorsch in die Luft halten und meiner Frau schmecken 6 Wittlinge knusprig braun viel besser .
> ...


 Mein Reden, nur weil einige Leute auf Als keinen DORSCH fangen muss man nicht gleich die ganze Gegend kaputtschreiben, es gibt so viele möglichkeiten auf Als!


----------



## babsi (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Goli schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an alle Als-Freunde,#h
> wie sieht es denn am Freitag und Samstag
> wettertechnisch aus?#c
> Freuen uns über jede Info(Wetter,Fanggebiete,Köder),#6
> ...


Moin,

geb bei Google ein " Wetterlinks für die Ostsee "


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Richtig Streeni, genau so sehe ich es auch ! Ich habe Karfreitag am Mommark Strand auch maßige Dorsche beim Brandungsangeln gefangen,also alles ok.Vom Boot läuft es auch gut,auch Nördlich, Hesteskoen,Lille Grund usw. habe ich genug Dorsche aufn Schirm gehabt,klar alle so 35-40cm,aber endlich ist auch wieder Nördlich leben im Teich.

Lg
Matze


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen
tja, ist ja toll, was man hier so zu lesen bekommt und wie die Stimmungsschwankungen bzw. Ansichten der einzelnen Angler sind. Insbesondere freue ich mich über euere zumindest schriftliche Meinungsäußerung!!! Toll, Kleini, Babsi, Streeni und Matze. Ich fahre nunmehr seit ca. 17 Jahren auf meine Lieblingsinsel Als und habe mich immer wieder gefreut, wenn ich mit einem gecharterten Boot oder mittlerweile mit meinem eigenen Boot rausfahre. Selbstverständlich möchte ich fischen. Ich möchte auch etwas fangen. Aber ich freue mich auch, wenn ich bei meinem Nachbarboot einen schönen Fisch zu sehen bekomme, selbst dann, wenn ich nichts gefangen habe. Man kann sich auch über einen sehr schönen Angeltag ohne Beute erfreuen. Aus diesem Grunde finde ich eure Einstellung einfach nur super. Ich freue mich, wenn ich den Einen oder Anderen von euch mal vor Ort treffen werde. 
Matze, wenn wir uns treffen werden wir uns mal über eine neue Persenning für meine "SIGRID" unterhalten, alter "Däne". Ich werde erstmals zum 10. Mai in Fynshav aufschlagen und mein Boot zu Wasser bringen.

Bis dann also

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## taggekko (6. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kuddel_der_Fuchs


Ich fahre auch am 10 Mai mit 5 Freunden nach Fynshafen ev. trifft mann sich ja mal.

Gruss
    Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



kuddel_der_Fuchs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> tja, ist ja toll, was man hier so zu lesen bekommt und wie die Stimmungsschwankungen bzw. Ansichten der einzelnen Angler sind. Insbesondere freue ich mich über euere zumindest schriftliche Meinungsäußerung!!! Toll, Kleini, Babsi, Streeni und Matze. Ich fahre nunmehr seid ca. 17 Jahren auf meine Lieblingsinsel Als und habe mich immer wieder gefreut, wenn ich mit einem gecharterten Boot oder mittlerweile mit meinem eigenen Boot rausfahre. Selbstverständlich möchte ich fischen. Ich möchte auch etwas fangen. Aber ich freue mich auch, wenn ich bei meinem Nachbarboot einen schönen Fisch zu sehen bekomme, selbst dann, wenn ich nichts gefangen habe. Man kann sich auch über einen sehr schönen Angeltag ohne Beute erfreuen. Aus diesem Grunde finde ich eure Einstellung einfach nur super. Ich freue mich, wenn ich den Einen oder Anderen von euch mal vor Ort treffen werde.
> Matze, wenn wir uns treffen werden wir uns mal über eine neue Persenning für meine "SIGRID" unterhalten, alter "Däne". Ich werde erstmals zum 10. Mai in Fynshav aufschlagen und mein Boot zu Wasser bringen.
> 
> ...



Hej Kuddel du Fuchs:q ich freue mich schon auf dich,wir haben uns ja lange nicht mehr gesehen,ich hoffe wir schaffen es diesmal auf der USCHI...tschuldigung...SIGRID endlich mal ein Bierchen zu schlabbern.
Klar das mit der Persenning geht los,gucke ich mir gerne an.Ich stecke zur Zeit auch voll in Vorbereitung das ich mein Kutter bald wieder in Hafen bekomme.
Bis dann
Lg Matze


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (12. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze

Das mit dem Bierchen schlabbern kriegen wir schon hin#6. Ich denke, wenn schon im Hafen, dann evtl. auch einen Grill nutzen, oder?

Na, wir werden sehen

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurt so machen wir das:q


----------



## Streeni (13. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo#h Leute, gibts denn garnichts neues zu berichten#c, in gut vier Wochen bin ich selber vor Ort:k, was läuft denn momentan|kopfkrat.


----------



## Goli (13. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

#hHallo Leute,#h
waren am letzten Wochenende in Fynshavn und muß sagen:
Wir kommen bestimmt wieder:m.Es paßte alles;Boot,Wetter, Fänge, einfach alles super!!
Wir waren sehr zufrieden und hoffen auf eine baldige Wiederholung  

Grüße von den "Welberger Angelfreunden"


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (16. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



taggekko schrieb:


> Hallo Kuddel_der_Fuchs
> 
> 
> Ich fahre auch am 10 Mai mit 5 Freunden nach Fynshafen ev. trifft mann sich ja mal.
> ...


 
Hallo Taggekko

Solltest du zufällig sehen, das ein schönes Boot namens SIGRID zu Wasse gelassen wird, dann quatsch mich einfach mal an. Ansonsten liegt mein Boot am ersten Quersteeg , welchen du siehst, wenn du unten ins Hafengelände reinkommst. Ist übrigens der gleiche Steg, an dem Matze sein Boot gleich vornean liegen hat.  

Bis dann also

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## werderhb1 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze, ich komme nochmal auf Dein Angebot bez. weiterer Fragen zurück. Nächstes Wochenende (vielleicht schon Freitag) will ich mit meinem Kollegen mal einen Schnupperkurs auf Als machen. Vorerst jedoch ohne Boot (heul). Gibt es Plätze zum Brandungsangeln (Molen) wo um diese Jahreszeit schon was läuft (Platte oder so) ? Wir müßen dann auch noch den Angelschein lösen - und - wie sieht es mit Ködern aus ? Ich weiß nicht wie das mit Pn (was ist das ?) funktioniert, sonst könnten wir evtl. ja auch so kommunizieren - aber - wir haben ja keine Geheimnisse. Ich sage jetzt schon mal Danke und wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag !


----------



## nikoB (18. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin! Ich bin im Mai auch für ne Woche auf Als und zwar in Mommark. Wir wollen Dorsche, Platte und evtl. Heringe jagen, hat evtl. einer Tipps (noch besser GPS-Daten) für mich? Kann mir außerdem noch jemand was über unsere Boote sagen, wir sind mit 2 Crescent 499 mit 20 PS Motor unterwegs. 

Besten Dank im Voraus

Niko


----------



## taggekko (19. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



kuddel_der_Fuchs schrieb:


> Hallo Taggekko
> 
> Solltest du zufällig sehen, das ein schönes Boot namens SIGRID zu Wasse gelassen wird, dann quatsch mich einfach mal an. Ansonsten liegt mein Boot am ersten Quersteeg , welchen du siehst, wenn du unten ins Hafengelände reinkommst. Ist übrigens der gleiche Steg, an dem Matze sein Boot gleich vornean liegen hat.
> 
> ...





Hi ich werd drauf achten und mich sicher mal melden.

Gruss
   Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



nikoB schrieb:


> Moin, moin! Ich bin im Mai auch für ne Woche auf Als und zwar in Mommark. Wir wollen Dorsche, Platte und evtl. Heringe jagen, hat evtl. einer Tipps (noch besser GPS-Daten) für mich? Kann mir außerdem noch jemand was über unsere Boote sagen, wir sind mit 2 Crescent 499 mit 20 PS Motor unterwegs.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus
> 
> Niko




Wo habt ihr die denn gemietet?


----------



## werderhb1 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Matze :vik:

Hallo Matze,
hast Du meine Frage die ich hier vor ein paar Tagen an Dich gestellt habe übersehen ......................:c
Oder bist Du i.M. zu sehr im Streß ?
Würde mich über ein paar Zeilen SEHR freuen. Ich fahre als völliges Greenhorn nach Als und LEIDER fehlt mir die Zeit alles erst richtig auszukundschaften.
Aber das hatten wir ja schon.
Schönen tag noch - Henry


----------



## nikoB (20. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze!

Wir haben bei Charterboot Dänische Südsee gebucht. Wir fahren einmal mit der MS Rasmus raus und den Rest der Woche auf den Crescent. 

Der Bericht über Unterkunft, Boote und Fang kommt wenn wir zurück sind 

Gruß Niko

PS: Auf der Rasmus sind wir schon mal unterwegs gewesen - kann nichts negatives darüber sagen - die Bierhalter sind da, wo sie sein müssen:q und gefangen haben wir auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> @ Matze :vik:
> 
> Hallo Matze,
> hast Du meine Frage die ich hier vor ein paar Tagen an Dich gestellt habe übersehen ......................:c
> ...



Hallo, ne habe dir eine PN geschickt ! Guck mal in deinen Privaten Nachrichten nach.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



nikoB schrieb:


> Hallo Matze!
> 
> Wir haben bei Charterboot Dänische Südsee gebucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## hechtpapa (21. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|wavey:Hallo alle miteinander die die Insel Als ins Herz:l geschlossen haben! Meine Kumpels und ich fahren in drei Wochen auf die Insel! Wie sieht es denn aus mit den Dorschen zur zeit??????????

Über antworten würde ich mich freuen!

Hechtpapa aus dem schönen Sauerland! |supergri


----------



## Tolven (22. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hiho hab ma ne frage wir wollen im Sommer mal übers Wochenende nach Als hat vieleicht jemand n günstigen 
Wohnungsanbieter für mich ? Kann auch privat sein .
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MWK (22. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin ich schreibe hier zwar sehr wenig, verfolge aber diesen thread schon seit es ihn gibt. Ich bin auch ein leidenschaftlicher Als Fischer der ersten Stunde und kann den Aussagen meiner Vorredner nur beipflichten. Der Dorschbestand ist natürlich in einer sehr schlechten Verfassung wie in der gesamten westlichen Ostsee. Aber die ganzen Jungfische die man zunächst z.B. im Sonderborgerhafen feststellen konnte nun aber wohl schon fast überall zu finden sind machen Mut. Ich hoffen nur, dass es nicht erneut Schleppnetzfischer gibt die ein Problem mit Ihrer Tiefeneinstellung haben und anstatt Heringe im Mittelwasser zu fischen die Netze offensichtlich über den Grund ziehen. 
Auch wir haben uns mit den schlechten Dorschbeständen arrangiert und befischen seit einigen Jahren bewusst anderen Arten. So konnten wir nicht nur weniger Dorsche feststellen, sondern auch immer besser werdende Meerforellenbestände. Zweifelten wir früher die existens dieser Spezies an ;-) fangen wir dies auf Als nun mit Ansage. Die Plattfischangelei ist toll und macht riesiegen Spass, Laune macht auch das Schleppen auf Hornhechte (auch wenn der Verzehr micht nicht aus den Socken haut). Wittlinge und Heringe sind ja auch immer wieder zu krigen und schmecken gegrillt, gebraten oder geräuchert Sau lecker!
Wenn man jetzt das Angeln nicht nur des fangens wegen mag, sondern auch für Land und Leute Augen und Ohrenen öffnet, kann meiner Meinung nach von Alsen nur in seinen Bann gezogen werden.
Gruß,
MWK
PS: Dachte die Uschi hätte Ihre letzte Fahrt längst hintersich... toll zu hören das die alte Dame noch rum juckelt! Hab auf diesem Boot so manche Sternstunde erlebt! Wieso hast du den Namen geändert - soll das bei Booten nicht Unglück bringen!? Seies drumm sinken wird sie eh nicht und ich nehme an du hast nun einen neuen Motor?


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (24. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo WBK#h
selbstverständlich juckelt die alte USCHI bzw. neue SIGRID noch rum. Es freut mich, das du einige Sternstunden auf der alten USCHI verbracht hast. Doch jetzt bin ich dran. Habe die alte Tante 2007 übernommen, eine Saison gefahren und dann zu mir nach Hause (Düsseldorf) gebracht. Hier haben wir mit einer kompletten Manschaft bestehend aus Eigner und Familie, Freunden und Fachleuten wie z.B. Mechaniker, Schreiner, Elektriker, Lackierer, Maler und Anstreicher sowie Schlosser die alte Dame total überholt. Und das fast täglich für 7 lange Monate. Hier stand nur noch der Rumpf mit Motor. Nun ist die neue "SIGRID" wieder vom Stapel gelaufen und hat für einiges Aufsehen in Fynshav gesorgt. Wenn ich vor Ort bin kannst du gerne einmal an Bord kommen und dich von dem Wandel der Zeit überzeugen.

Bis bald also
Gruß
Kuddel


----------



## Murdock7481 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so das boot ist fertig! in 2wochen gehts nach fynshav dorsche fangen! wollen mal hoffen das dass wetter mitspielt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ werderhb1:

Na wie wars auf ALS????

Lg
Matze


----------



## C.K. (26. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> Bei WRS in Fynshav ist alles sicherer und top........NEIN ich arbeite da nicht und bekomme auch keine Provision,kenne WRS aber schon über 15 Jahre.Also nur eine gute Empfehlung unter Anglern.



Von mir als Mod, kommt da sicherlich nichts nach, da ich dieser Aussage nur zustimmen kann!


----------



## werderhb1 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze und alle anderen Als-Fans !
Freitag morgen sind wir in Mommark aufgeschlagen und haben dort auch gefischt bis in die Nacht. Leider nur untermaßige Platte was aber evtl. auch an unserer Unkenntnis lag - ausserdem muss ich wohl wieder werfen üben ....
Samstag sind wir dann nach dem Frühstück auf der Insel herumgestromert und haben uns ein wenig umgesehen. Obwohl die Vegetation ja noch nicht so richtig im Schwung ist, SUPER SCHÖNES  Revier. Samstag Nachmitag haben wir dann unsere Ruten in Kegnaes bei den Windrädern aufgebaut. Hier gab es dann auch ein paar maßige Platte, paar (ganz) kleine Dorsche, paar mini Aalmuttern und ein Petermännchen. 
Stückzahlen der Fische sind absolut unerheblich - wir hatten ein super Wochenende am Wasser, nette Leute kennengelernt - was wollen wir mehr. Wir kommen ganz sicher wieder, nach Möglichkeit aber mit Boot.
Dir Matze nochmals Danke für die Tips ! Wenn ich nächstes Mal fahre melde ich mich an. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja mal mit 'nem Bierchen. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh, drei Tage frische Luft um die Nase bekommen zu haben !!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> Hi Matze und alle anderen Als-Fans !
> Freitag morgen sind wir in Mommark aufgeschlagen und haben dort auch gefischt bis in die Nacht. Leider nur untermaßige Platte was aber evtl. auch an unserer Unkenntnis lag - ausserdem muss ich wohl wieder werfen üben ....
> Samstag sind wir dann nach dem Frühstück auf der Insel herumgestromert und haben uns ein wenig umgesehen. Obwohl die Vegetation ja noch nicht so richtig im Schwung ist, SUPER SCHÖNES  Revier. Samstag Nachmitag haben wir dann unsere Ruten in Kegnaes bei den Windrädern aufgebaut. Hier gab es dann auch ein paar maßige Platte, paar (ganz) kleine Dorsche, paar mini Aalmuttern und ein Petermännchen.
> Stückzahlen der Fische sind absolut unerheblich - wir hatten ein super Wochenende am Wasser, nette Leute kennengelernt - was wollen wir mehr. Wir kommen ganz sicher wieder, nach Möglichkeit aber mit Boot.
> Dir Matze nochmals Danke für die Tips ! Wenn ich nächstes Mal fahre melde ich mich an. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja mal mit 'nem Bierchen. Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh, drei Tage frische Luft um die Nase bekommen zu haben !!!!



Ich mache mit Euch dann mal ein Brandungs Guiding beim nächsten mal#6 
Warst du auf Kegneas direkt bei den Windrädern oder warst du vorher links in den Møllevej (weisses Haus auf der Ecke) abgebogen? 
Lg 
Matze


----------



## werderhb1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze, wir waren bei den Windrädern. Schöner Platz, kann man nicht meckern. Diese ganze Brandungsaktion kam eigentlich dadurch zustande, dass mein Kollege seinen Trailer nicht fertig bekommen hat. Wir wären so oder so lieber mit dem Boot gefahren. Wo liegt denn Dein Boot ? Vielleicht können wir da ja mal gemeinsam über die Ostsee schippern ............... Fischst Du mehr mit Pilkern, oder mit Naturködern ? Gehen Wattis am besten, oder Fischfetzen (kommt der Norweger wieder durch) ? Im Prinzip fische ich sehr gerne mit Naturködern. Bis demnächst - #h - Henry


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Aso ja ok,da habe ich auch schon mal vor Jahren viele maßige Dorsche gefangen.Noch besser is der Strand am Møllevej rein,muss ich demnächst mal wieder testen.
Mein Kutter liegt in Fynshav.Ich fische eigentlich nur noch mit Jigs und Gummifischen,Pilker habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt.Watt-oder Seeringelwürmer sind Köder Nr. 1 meiner Meinung nach.
lg
Matze


----------



## werderhb1 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Denke auch, dass die Tendenz gen Gummi geht - wobei ich wenn es irgend geht Naturköder vorziehe. In NOR war es halt das Fischfilet, Würmer gehen ja da seltener - ausser in wenigen bestimmten Revieren. Aber das schleift sich sicher alles noch ein. Wünsche ordentliches Petri Heil !! FREUE MICH AUF MEINEN NÄCHSTEN BESUCH AUF ALS !!!
|jump:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank|wavey:
Dauert nich mehr lange dann gehts auch bei mir wieder los, hab im Moment noch so viel zu tun das ich beim Boot nicht so richtig weiter komme, muss zwar nur nur noch Antifouling streichen aber selbst dazu fehlt mir die Zeit im Moment aber ich denke in 1-2 Wochen bin ich wieder im Wasser.
Das mit den Dorschen musste ja auch besser werden bei ganzen vielen kleinen letztes Jahr, Super freu mich schon.Bring dir dein Kissen für die Antares dann auch mit.Sag Bescheid wenn du wieder ein Co Guide brauchst.....

Bis dann 
Matze


----------



## hechtpapa (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



wrs schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> wird Zeit, daß Dein Boot wieder zu Wasser kommt. Die letzte Woche wurde doch so einiges gefangen. Alle meine Boote kamen mit Fisch rein. Im Schnitt hatte wohl jeder Angler ca. 10 maßige Dorsche bis zu 75cm
> und natürlich jede Menge "Kleine". Hauptfangtiefe z.Zt. 10-17m
> Also, ich denke der Trend geht deutlich nach oben.
> ...


 
Hallo Frank,#h

das hört sich ja gut an, ich bin ja ab den 12.05.10 bei dir. Wurde ja auch mal wieder zeit!War Letztes mal vor 3 Jahren bei dir! ( Keine Zeit wegen Beruf ) Aber das wird sich jetzt ändern! Habe auch endlich ein Paar Kollegen davon überzeugen können mit nach dir zukommen!:vik: 
Du wie sieht es mit Plattfisch zurzeit aus? Habe einen Kollegen im gepäck der gerne mal Plattfisch angeln möchte!|uhoh:
Bis dann in 10 Tagen ( langen Tagen )
"Holger, aus den schönen Sauerland"#6


----------



## lillebæltfisker (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Holger,

Plattfische kannst Du bis zum abwinken fangen, und zwar gleich vorm Hafen. Dieses Jahr sind sehr viele Schollen
dabei. Ansonsten jede Menge Klieschen und auch Flundern.
Bis zum 12.Mai
Gruß


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wird Zeit das ich auch mal wieder raufkomm hab schon Entzugserscheinungen.|gr:|gr:|gr:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bertl (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mir geht es nicht anders....
Wäre schon mal wieder an der Zeit über die Ostee zu brausen und an der richtigen Stelle den Gummifisch zum Grund schicken....|bigeyes


----------



## lillebæltfisker (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Bertl,

das mit dem Gummifisch habe ich gestern gemacht.

gucks Du hier


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Frank du machst mich langsam nervös hier.....|uhoh:

ICH MUSS ANGELN !!!#6

Bis demnächst

Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



wrs schrieb:


> Hallo Bertl,
> 
> das mit dem Gummifisch habe ich gestern gemacht.
> 
> gucks Du hier


 
@ Frank
find die Bilder schon fast unverschämt .:vik:#6
 :c#q#h
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Heiko112 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja Unverschämt noch nicht ganz.

Aber auf jeden Fall eine Frechheit :vik::vik:.

Muss mich wirklich mal genauer auf der Insel umschauen.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Naja Unverschämt noch nicht ganz.
> 
> Aber auf jeden Fall eine Frechheit :vik::vik:.
> 
> Muss mich wirklich mal genauer auf der Insel umschauen.


 
Wollte auf keinen Fall unverschämt oder frech rüberkommen#d
nur ein klein wenig angeben


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank 

wie bereits angekündigt werde ich am Sonntag in Fynshav aufschlagen. SIGRID kommt allerdings erst am Dienstag, 11.05 gegen 11:00 Uhr ins Wasser. Verner hatte keinen früheren Termin. Dann gehts aber los. Dann wollen wir die Dorsche locken. Freu mich drauf. Brauche für Heinrich eine neue Jahresangelkarte.

Bis Sonntag also
Gruß

Kuddel :m


----------



## Kleini (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Kuddel !
Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Sonntag , will auch den günstigen Wind ausnutzen . Ich hab endlich mal Zeit , sonst soviel Arbeit .
Vielleicht kommt ja Matze auch mal vorbei !
Endlich mal angreifen , weiß einer ob schon Hornfisch beißt ?
Wollte letztes Jahr schon Hornhechte fangen aber genau diese Zeit hat ein Dachdecker die meiste Arbeit , naja .
Der Wind soll ja die ganze erste Wochenhälfte vernünftig sein , hoffentlich bleibts so .
Tschüß Jungs , werde berichten .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini !
Ich bin zwar Samstag in DK unterwegs aber Angeln is bei mir noch nich, ich hoffe in 1-2 Wochen habe ich mehr Zeit und mein Kutter is jetzt ja eh noch ausn Wasser.Aber lass uns alle doch mal ein "Fynshavn Fan" Treffen machen über ein Wochenende im Sommer mit Grillen im Hafen usw. ?????|rolleyesWer kein Kutter hat mietet sich eins bei WRS und fertigUnd der beste Angler gewinnt eine Palette SLOTS

Lg Matze


----------



## taggekko (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an Alle bin ab montag auch entlich vor ort ( das erste mal) Freu mich aber schon total und hoffe wir haben auch als neulinge auf der Insel etwas Erfolg.

Würde mich auch freuen neue Leute kennen zu lernen und evtl.
was dazuzulernen.

Bis Montag auf Als
                Andreas


----------



## babsi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

wie wärs mit Faxe Matze? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dann meine Scheltie schon startklar habe. Ansonsten würde ich mich gerne bei Dir als Smutje anmelden. 
In zwei Wochen ziehen wir endgültig nach Kegnaes.:vik: Dann wird man sich sicherlich mal sehen.


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Kleini
würd mich freuen wenns klappt. Ich halt dann mal die Augen auf.
Und für dich, Matze, da meld ich mich schon mal an. Grillen im Hafen, es gibt kaum was besseres!!!!!

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Kleini (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Kuddel !
Jetzt ist es amtlich , ich bin auf jeden Fall am Sonntag ca. 7.30 im Hafen .
MS Silke musste drauf achten , kein teures aber wie ich finde schönes Bötchen , zum angeln halt . Wenn man dem Windguru glauben kann haben wir richtig gutes Angelwetter .
Matze mit dem grillen im Hafen finde ich eine super Idee , mal schauen wann das abgeht . Im Juli hat meine Silke Jahresurlaub (und auch nur dann ) da hat sie mir Angeln versprochen natürlich Als da kommt unser Beagle auch erstes mal mit auf See . 
Kann man jetzt nur noch von Fynshavn rüber nach AerÖ oder geht da noch eine Fähre von Mommark ?
Leute bis dann , Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Kleini
In Mommark fährt keine Fähre mehr !

Gruß
Matze


----------



## HubaBuba (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo tagekko,ich bin ab montag auf auf fynshav. hoffentlich sehen wir uns
und fangen viele dicke fische!
Huba>Buba


----------



## HubaBuba (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sehen ja richtig gut aus, die Bengels !
Ab 1. werden ja hoffentlich noch welche da sein, falls Du sie nicht schon 
abgeräumt hast 
Huba


----------



## hechtpapa (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:lHallo an alle Fynshav Liebhaber,:l

noch zwei Tage und ich bin wieder auf der Insel, kann es garnicht mehr abwarten!|uhoh:
Wie sieht es denn zurzeit aus mit den Fängen ?;+
Bis dann 
Holger|wavey:


----------



## Kleini (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsenfans !

Ich kann allen die dort demnächst angeln wollen nur sagen , Jungs es geht richtig aufwärts mit den Fängen .
Ich war am Samstag bei bestem Wetter in Richtung Lyo und habe sehr viele kleine Dorsche gefangen zu zweit und etliche Wittlinge . Die meisten von den Dorschen schwimmen wieder , sind dann abgerückt Richtung Aero und haben dann einen Punkt erreicht wo die Dorsche bissen wie verrückt . Sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr gehabt das mehrere Dorsche um die 45 - 65 cm gleich zu zweit und zu dritt am Heringspaternoster hingen .
Die noch größeren Exemplare die auch oft ranknallten bekamen wir nur bis kurz vor das Boot ich denke das die die kleinen Haken immer wieder abschütteln konnten . Da wir dort mehr Dorsch gefangen haben als die letzten 3 Jahre haben wir am Sonntag uns voll auf die Plattfischangelei konzentriert und haben gleich hinterm Hafen noch mal richtig Platten bekommen ( ich nenne hier keine Zahlen ) , es hat aber richtig Spass gemacht . Das gute ist , wenn die Fische so beißen wie an diesem Wochenende dann hat man kein Problem sich seine Untergrenze an cm höher anzulegen .
Dies zum Thema :  das kleine Belt lohnt nicht mehr .
Alle die so reden sollen gern nach Langeland oder sonst wo hin fahren , dann verpassen die aber den Grilltag den uns Matze vorgeschlagen hat .
Ach so , Kuddel freut sich schon auf grillen hat er mir Samstag erzählt .
Tschüß Kleini .
Bin bald wieder da .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Kleini, läuft doch wieder.Bin auch bald wieder am Start und dann gehts rund.
Wir sehen uns !

Bis dann
Matze


----------



## hechtpapa (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo Alsenfans !
> 
> Ich kann allen die dort demnächst angeln wollen nur sagen , Jungs es geht richtig aufwärts mit den Fängen .
> Ich war am Samstag bei bestem Wetter in Richtung Lyo und habe sehr viele kleine Dorsche gefangen zu zweit und etliche Wittlinge . Die meisten von den Dorschen schwimmen wieder , sind dann abgerückt Richtung Aero und haben dann einen Punkt erreicht wo die Dorsche bissen wie verrückt . Sowas habe ich lange nicht mehr gehabt das mehrere Dorsche um die 45 - 65 cm gleich zu zweit und zu dritt am Heringspaternoster hingen .
> ...


 
Hallo Kleini,
Das sind ja gute aussichten, ich bin schon ganz kribbelig, kann es gar nicht mehr erwarten, muß aber noch lange 25 Stunden warten bis ich los fahre nach Als!

Ich habe für mich die Untergrenze an cm auf 50 Plus gelegt, ich finde das sollte auch das gestzliche Mindestmaß für die Dorsche sein. 

Ich habe da mal eine Frage, wie Angelst du auf die Platten? vom Treibenden Boot oder liegst du vor Anker?

Bei den Grilltag würde ich auch gerne kommen , wann ist der denn?:q

Gruß an alle Alsenfans,:vik:
Hechtpapa
Holger


----------



## lillebæltfisker (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Holger,

komme gerade von See, hatte heute 21 "Brauchbare"
und wieder jede Menge Kleine.

Bis morgen
Gruß


hechtpapa schrieb:


> :lHallo an alle Fynshav Liebhaber,:l
> 
> noch zwei Tage und ich bin wieder auf der Insel, kann es garnicht mehr abwarten!|uhoh:
> Wie sieht es denn zurzeit aus mit den Fängen ?;+
> ...


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



wrs schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> komme gerade von See, hatte heute 21 "Brauchbare"
> und wieder jede Menge Kleine.
> ...


 
Danke Frank  --- du bist ein wahrer Freund .#q
 |sagnix#a|sagnix

Andreas


----------



## hechtpapa (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



wrs schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> komme gerade von See, hatte heute 21 "Brauchbare"
> und wieder jede Menge Kleine.
> ...


 
Hallo Frank, 
das höhrt sich ja super an 
bis morgen!|wavey:
Holger


----------



## Kleini (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Hechtpapa !
Also ich persönlich fange die Platten vom Boot aus lieber mit verankertem Boot da ich das feine zuppeln mag und lieber so angel . Matze glaub ich zieht das treibende Boot vor da er damit eine größere Fläche beangelt . Ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber er angelt auch mit Löffel . Hab ich versucht ging bei mir nicht so der Buttlöffel . Ich fing zum Beispiel am Montag an einer Stelle 44 sehr gute Plattfische dann stellt sich natürlich nicht mehr die Frage treiben oder festmachen , ich finds entspannter .
Aber versucht einfach alles mal aus , viel Spass und schöne Fische wünscht Kleini .


----------



## hechtpapa (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo Hechtpapa !
> Also ich persönlich fange die Platten vom Boot aus lieber mit verankertem Boot da ich das feine zuppeln mag und lieber so angel . Matze glaub ich zieht das treibende Boot vor da er damit eine größere Fläche beangelt . Ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht aber er angelt auch mit Löffel . Hab ich versucht ging bei mir nicht so der Buttlöffel . Ich fing zum Beispiel am Montag an einer Stelle 44 sehr gute Plattfische dann stellt sich natürlich nicht mehr die Frage treiben oder festmachen , ich finds entspannter .
> Aber versucht einfach alles mal aus , viel Spass und schöne Fische wünscht Kleini .


 

Hallo Kleini,
danke für deine Infos,
vieleicht sieht mann sich ja mal , fahre gleich los zur Insel Als

bis dann 
Holger


----------



## Bertl (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh oh oh,
ich muss auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr auch wieder nach Als.
Schlimm genug, dass das letzte Jahr ausgefallen ist.

Also wenn ich nicht bald wieder gehe, dann muss ich mir wieder die Funktion vom Kartenplotter erklären lassen, weil ich sooooo lange nicht mehr war und alles wieder vergessen habe |kopfkrat

Also dieses Jahr muss es mindestens einmal was werden :m


----------



## Streeni (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sonntag gehts auch bei mir endlich los:vik:, nach den guten Berichten von einigen hier#6 kann ich es auch nicht mehr abwarten, hoffentlich spielt jetzt noch das Wetter mit, werde Euch berichten wie es war#h.


----------



## hechtpapa (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Als - Fans,

hier ein kleiner bericht von meiner Tour.

1. Tag 17 Dorsche ( ab 40cm - 53 cm ) und 73 Platte

2. Tag 28 Dorsche ( Ab 40cm - 67 cm ) und 26 Platte

3. Tag 2 Dorsche ( 46cm & 48 cm ) war einfach zuviel Wind , die Drift lag bei 2,5 - 3,5 Knoten . Habe nach 5 Stunden auf See abgebrochen.

Hornhechte gab es auch genug von Boot wie auch vom Land aus.

Service von Frank wie immer gut, mehr brauche ich dazu nicht sagen!

Meine Kollegen sind schon ganz wild darauf wieder nach als zufahren!

Als wir kommen wieder.

Hechtpapa
Holger


----------



## Kleini (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na bitte , so machts doch Spass oder ?
Hornhechte staun staun : hatte ich keinen , aber auch nicht gezielt beangelt .
Habt ihr die mit Faden am Blinker gefangen oder wie ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!
Das sind ja schöne Aussichten!
Wir freuen uns schon auf den Sommer, hoffe, daß da die Platten ebenso noch gut beißen#6
Werden Frank in den ersten Tag auf Als bestimmt einen Besuch abstatten!!! Abgesehen von dem was gerade geht brauchen wir ja auch Wattis oder Ringler
Ich hoffe, ich treff den einen oder anderen vor Ort zum Klönen und Erfahrungen austauschen|rolleyes
Letztes Wochenende haben wir es vor Wismar versucht und nächstes Wochenende geht es ans Gelbe Riff:q


----------



## hechtpapa (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Na bitte , so machts doch Spass oder ?
> Hornhechte staun staun : hatte ich keinen , aber auch nicht gezielt beangelt .
> Habt ihr die mit Faden am Blinker gefangen oder wie ?
> Tschüß Kleini .


 
Hallo Kleini,

die Hornis haben wir mit Faden am Wirbel im schlepp vom Boot aus und vom Land mit Wasserkugel und Fischfetzen gefangen.#6

Hechtpapa
Holger


----------



## Streeni (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, bin wieder da:vik:. Hier nur ein kurzer bericht, Fotos sind in arbeit werden in Kürze folgen. 
Also, wir waren 4 Tage auf See und haben wirklich Traumstunden erlebt.
Tag eins haben wir Frank von WRS als Fischfinder gebucht, wie immer hat der uns gleich zu guten Fangplätzen geführt ,die fünf Liter bekommst natürlich noch, haben wir ganz vergessen#d. 
An alle die, die noch in nächster zeit hinfahren, ich beneide Euch#q, 
Es ist Fisch ohne ende da und nicht nur Minis, wir hatten bis 65 cm alles dabei und das in sehr grossen Mengen, Auf dem Echo hatten wir endlich mal wieder richtige Schwärme die wir immer wieder anfahren konnten und mit sehr grossen Erfolg beangelten. Danke nochmal mal an WRS, kann man nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Milka75 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Streeni schrieb:


> So, bin wieder da:vik:. Hier nur ein kurzer bericht, Fotos sind in arbeit werden in Kürze folgen.
> Also, wir waren 4 Tage auf See und haben wirklich Traumstunden erlebt.
> Tag eins haben wir Frank von WRS als Fischfinder gebucht, wie immer hat der uns gleich zu guten Fangplätzen geführt ,die fünf Liter bekommst natürlich noch, haben wir ganz vergessen#d.
> An alle die, die noch in nächster zeit hinfahren, ich beneide Euch#q,
> Es ist Fisch ohne ende da und nicht nur Minis, wir hatten bis 65 cm alles dabei und das in sehr grossen Mengen, Auf dem Echo hatten wir endlich mal wieder richtige Schwärme die wir immer wieder anfahren konnten und mit sehr grossen Erfolg beangelten. Danke nochmal mal an WRS, kann man nur weiter empfehlen.




Das hört sich ja richtig gut an. Wir fahren am Freitag für eine Woche. Mal schauen was für uns noch übrig ist .


----------



## Streeni (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Milka75 schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja richtig gut an. Wir fahren am Freitag für eine Woche. Mal schauen was für uns noch übrig ist .


 Da brauchste Dir keine Sorgen machen|bigeyes, ist genug für alle da, wir haben soviel Fisch auf dem Echo gesehen, unglaublich!!!!!
Hornhecht lohnt sich auch, haben wir auch einige richtig grosse von auf Faden gefangen.#h Dir viel erfolg, hast noch nen Platz für mich frei???|rolleyes


----------



## Milka75 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Streeni schrieb:


> Da brauchste Dir keine Sorgen machen|bigeyes, ist genug für alle da, wir haben soviel Fisch auf dem Echo gesehen, unglaublich!!!!!
> Hornhecht lohnt sich auch, haben wir auch einige richtig grosse von auf Faden gefangen.#h Dir viel erfolg, hast noch nen Platz für mich frei???|rolleyes



Wenn nicht noch kurzfristig noch einer von uns acht ausfällt, dann leider nicht #d. Einer von uns war mit meinem Vater auch schon vor 2 Wochen da, und hat das gleiche berichtet.
Daher sind wir guter Hoffnung.

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir ja mal "Deine" Fangplätze per PN schreiben |rolleyes


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Männer von Flake,
ist denn keiner mehr losgewesen?, bei uns dauert es leider noch 16 Tage. 
vh.
Carsten


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej liebe Angler hier ein kleiner Bericht vom Voigtstrand!

Ich wollte gestern Nachmittag nur mal eben eine Stunde auf Hornhecht mit Spiro und Wasserkugel los..hätte ich gewußt was mich erwartet.....Am Voigstrand angekommen sah ich schon in einiger entfernung mehrere Boote die so schien es zumindest am Schleppen wahren.Also schnell die Wasserkugel Rute ausgelegt auf 30m (sieht man an der Schnur-Farbe) und in das Rod -Pod was ich auf der Steinmole aufgebaut hatte abgelegt.Ich drehte mich gerade um,als ich sah wie der Hund eines freundlichen Spaziergängers meine Heringe fraß#d!Ich hatte mich gerade damit abgefunden das es heute kein langer Ansitz werden konnte als auf einmal hinter mir meine Bremse anfing zu kreischen:::jetzt kommt es ich drehe und so ein wild gewordener ballert mir durch meine Schnur:vWir hatten gestern einen normalen Wasserstand 30cm und der Arsch ist ab! Bei 18 m. Wasser sind 30cm nichts aber bei 1,50 ist das gefährlich!was meint ihr was da für Klamotten unter der Oberfläche liegen...Ich glaube auch nicht das Frank ein lediertes Boot so toll finden würde..Ich hoffe derjenige von gestern ließt dieses und denkt mal drüber nach!Ich habe mich dann doch für Rasenmähen entschieden, aber erst nachdem ich mich vergewissert hatte das mein Graben kein Wasser führt nicht das mir da noch einer mit seinem Boot über mein Kabel fährt!!!


----------



## Yosh (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh man!

Ja, es gibt sie noch. Solch richtig blöde sch*** (das Schimpfwort darf ich hier ja nicht ausschreiben, da sich sonst wieder jemand wegen jugendgefährdendem Materials auf den Schlips getreten fühlen könnte! #q) Tage! Am besten wäre man erst gar nicht aufgestanden und sich nochmal im Bett rumgedreht. So 10000 Mal!

Hattest du denn nich noch ne schöne Pilkrute mit nem 300g Pilker dabei, den du dem Kapitano zum Bremsen hinterher werfen könntest?? - Wäre sicher ein toller Drill geworden und der Tag wäre gerettet!!!  :q :q

Gruzz


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nanü? Am Wochenende keiner los???? Wetter war doch am Samstag ganz brauchbar.......
Sind ja nur noch 53 Tage, dann können (und hoffentlich werden) wir einen schönen Urlaub auf Als verbringen.
Nebenbei soll natürlich der schönesten Nebenbeschäftigung nachgegangen werden:vik:
Dafür hab ich mich jetzt durchgerungen mein Boot im Sommer in Fynshavn in den Hafen zu legen, um halt eben mal abends noch ne Stunde angeln zu können.
Weiß da jemand Bescheid, ob da immer ein paar freie Plätze sind? Oder sollte ich mich vorher mit dem Hafenmeister kurzschließen?
Vielleicht trifft man ja auch den einen oder anderen, würde mich zumindest freuen, den einen oder anderen aus der Als-Fraktion hier kennen zu lernen#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf jeden Fall mit dem Hafenmeister vorher schnacken.Plätze für Gäste haben wir ja,weiss nur nich ob man den auch den ganzen Sommer nutzen kann.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze, danke!
Hast du ne Nummer von dem Hafenmeister? Oder gibt es da irgendow ne Page?


----------



## goeddoek (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin zwar nicht Matze  aber hier die Nummer 0045 7447 4559 #h


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jo, alles klar, danke!


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle miteinander #h

Ich hatte das unbeschreibliche Vergnügen, letztendlich vom 09.05 bis einschließlich 02.06 vor Ort mein Unwesen zu treiben. Ich kann nur sagen, "SUPER", einfach nur Geil. Ich habe in meinen 17 Jahren Fynshav selten so gut gefangen. Viel Interessanter war jedoch, ständig über riesige Schwärme zu fahren. Das lässt hoffen. :vik:
Alles, was die Palette so bietet von Dorschen über schönste Schollen und jagdfreudige Hornhechte. Toll war, den Einen oder Anderen von euch vor Ort angetroffen und gesprochen zu haben. Ich werde spätesten gegen Mitte Juli für weitere 6 Wochen wieder vor Ort sein und den Dorschen nachstellen. #a

Bis dann also

Gruß an alle

Kuddel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kuddel:vik:
Das Bier hat gut geschmeckt...#6nächstes mal mehr.....
Ich hoffe wir können nächstes mal zusammen los oder wir treffen uns auf See.

Bis dann

Matze


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej Kuddel:vik:
> Das Bier hat gut geschmeckt...#6nächstes mal mehr.....
> Ich hoffe wir können nächstes mal zusammen los oder wir treffen uns auf See.
> 
> ...


 

Hej Matze #h

genau so machen wir das.

Also, ich bin immer noch sehr angetan von den so in Massen auftretenden Schwärmen von Fischen.#w 
Man kann zur Zeit hinfahren wo man möchte. Überall triffst du auf Schwärme von Kleinfischen und selbstverständlich auch sehr guten maßigen (50 bis 65) und vereinzelt noch größeren. Ich hoffe nur, das jetzt nicht "gewildert" wird und untermaßige, wenn sie schon einmal gebissen haben, schonend hochgeholt und dann auch sachgerecht wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Wenn ich selber gemerkt habe, das ich über einem Schwarm Kleinfischen gestanden habe bin ich spätesten nach dem dritten Kleinen weiter gefahren. Na, wir werden ja sehen.
Ich selber bin übrigens wieder ab dem 18.o7 bis Ende August im Hafen und werde die ersten 2 Wochen mal auf dem Boot übernachten.

Bis dann also und allen Alsen-Fans 

liebe Grüße |wavey:

Kuddel


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, Kuddel, dann werden wir uns bestimmt übern weg laufen, wir sind ab dem 24.07. auf Als#h
Ansonsten sind diese Berichte natürlich sehr beruhigend, was den Dorsch-Bestand angeht. Gleiche oder ähnliche Meldungen höre ich aber auch aus anderen Gegenden, haben auch gerade vor Wismar recht gut gefangen, aber nur die ab 50cm mitgenommen und ich würd mal sagen immer noch mehr als überdurchschnittlich gefangen, auch wenn die wirklich großen ab 70cm ausgeblieben sind.
Und genauso hoffe auch ich, daß auch andere so denken und nicht alles was nach Fisch riecht aus dem Wasser zerren und tot hauen. Die kleinen Fische sollen zumindest auch die Gelegenheit bekommen, anzuwachsen und sich vermehren. Nur dann können wir diese Angelei auch für die nächsten Jahre genießen.


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Ham-n-Egg#h

würde mich auch freuen wenn wir ne gemeinsame Tour auf die Beine gestellt bekommen. Das hat mir auf jeden Fall so viel Spaß gemacht, das ich bereits früher, nämlich am spätestens 19.07.10 in Fynshav eintreffen werde. Unser Haus ist dann noch nicht frei, aber die knapp 2 Wochen werde ich an Bord übernachten. Freue mich drauf euch zu sehen.:m

Bis dann also

Kuddel#:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej 
wir waren vom 11.06. bis gestern in Fynshav,
Leider hat der Wind uns mal wieder einen Strich durch die Richtung gemacht, zumindest an Samstag.:g
Sonntagfrüh sind wir dann rausgefahren bei gefühlten 5 Windstärken. Es waren laut Frank aber bis 6 Windstärken.
Wir sind dicht unter Land geblieben was auch gut war, denn es schaukelte schon ganz ordentlich. Wir fischten so zwischen 6 und 11 Metern Tiefe vom verankerten Boot aus. Eigentlich wollte ich mit 2 Ruten angeln, was sich aber als unmöglich rausstellte da es gebissen hat wie blöd. Wir haben ab Mittag auch nur noch einen Haken am System beködert. Insgesamt hatten wir bummelig knapp über hundert Plattfische, wovon wir die Hälfte mitnehmen konnten. Ich fing eine Scholle die in keine Pfanne passt, so’n klodeckel hatte ich auch noch nicht am Band. 
Abschließend möchte ich noch den Service, die Professionalität und die Freundlichkeit von Frank vom WRS erwähnen. Ich /wir kommen auf jedenfall wieder. 
viele Grüße
Carsten

P.S. Dank auch an Matze das er die Boote mit neuen Sitzpolstern ausgestattet hat, jetzt bekommt man keinen nassen Hintern mehr.#6


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



kuddel_der_Fuchs schrieb:


> Hallo Ham-n-Egg#h
> 
> würde mich auch freuen wenn wir ne gemeinsame Tour auf die Beine gestellt bekommen. Das hat mir auf jeden Fall so viel Spaß gemacht, das ich bereits früher, nämlich am spätestens 19.07.10 in Fynshav eintreffen werde. Unser Haus ist dann noch nicht frei, aber die knapp 2 Wochen werde ich an Bord übernachten. Freue mich drauf euch zu sehen.:m
> 
> ...


Moin Kuddel!
Na, dann sollte einem Treffen und einer gemeinsamen Tour ja nichts im Wege stehen#h
Wir düsen am Samstag hoch und werden uns den Tag wohl erst mal gemütlich einrichten, denke aber, daß ich am Sonntag nach Fynhavn fahre und mein Böötchen ins Wasser schmeiße. Können uns dann ja im Hafen oder so treffen und schon mal ein wenig klönen. Der rest ergeibt sich dann bestimmt
Sind ja nur noch etwas mehr als 5 Wochen*freu-freu*
Na, ich hoff ja, daß sich Matze in der Zeit auch dort rumteibt|rolleyes


----------



## Murdock7481 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Zusammen,
Nun ist es bald soweit, ich wollte eigentlich schon lange mal dieses Jahr im kleinen Belt. geangelt haben! leider ging dies Beruflich nicht aber jetzt bekomme ich doch tatsächlich 2 Wochen Urlaub die ersten beiden August Wochen hört hört... naja also ich verfolge diesen thread schon ne weile und mein Plan für August ist es das ich von Fynshav aus rüber fahre nach lyo und dort die kannten zwischen 17m-26m abgrase Richtung Aero mein ziel ist der Dorsch! meine frage jetzt an die erfahrenden Profis von euch: is das ne gute Idee? oder habt ihr einen besseren Tipp für mich?


----------



## werderhb1 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kameraden zur See !
Keiner mehr auf Als gewesen ?
Hätte mal gerne wieder einen Stimmungsbericht aus Richtung Fynshavn #q
Werde wohl am nächsten Wochenende für zwei/drei Tage auf der schönen (Halb-) Insel aufschlagen. Zum Glück hat mich MATZE schon ein bisschen schlau gemacht (nochmal DANKE!) - aber - man freut sich ja über jeden Hinweis.
Bis dahin #h Petri Heil an alle - Henry


----------



## werderhb1 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

................. keiner am Start gewesen #c
Na gut, dann fahr ich eben selber hin #a
Mal sehen, ob ich dann was berichten kann


----------



## werderhb1 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo liebe Als-Fans, da sind wir wieder #h.
Freitag morgen 5.30 Uhr stand mein Kollege mit WoMo und Boot im Schlepp vor meiner Tür. Auf nach ALs. Untergekommen sind wir GANZ PRIMA bei 'Lillebelt Camping'.Netter, überschaubarer Platz.Sehr sauber - anscheinen unter neuer Leitung (zweite Jahr).Äußerst bemüht und freundlich.Platzwünsche etc. wurden ohne große Disskussionen erfüllt.Wirklich Prima.

Was mich stark gewundert hat war die schwache Auslastung des Platzes. Die ersten Kontakte zu Dauercampern waren etwas nervend.NUR negative Sprüche wie: Ihr kommt zum angeln - armes Deutschland!Dorsche wurden schon lange nicht mehr gesehen - und wenn, dann muß man 20 - 30 km fahren .........

Nun bilde ich mir meine Meinungen gerne selber! 
Freitag und Sonnabend waren wir fast alleine am Fischen auf dem Abschnitt 'Fähre - hinterm Camp.-Platz'.
Hmmmmm - ob die deshalb so schlecht fangen?Fische habe ich an Land jedenfalls nicht gesehen.Es wurde im Prinzip nur gejammertie Würmer zu teuer - der Platz so wie so - die Fische zu klein ................... etc.pp.

Wir haben (wie geplant) auf Paltte gefischt und waren sehr angenehm über die tls. wirklich kurzen Wege überrascht.
Gefangen haben wir mengenmäßig wirklich viel - die Größe ließ ein bisschen zu wünschen übrig - aber gut 20 über 30 cm (unser Maß) haben wir trotzdem mitgenommen. DAS REICHT AUCH !

Fazit: Ein Suuuuper Wochenende - selbst das Wetter hat ja mitgespielt - und wir kommen sicher wieder.Dann werden wir sicher AUCH mal auf Kollege Dorsch probieren ...............

Ach ja, 2 Hornis und eine (stattliche !) Makrele haben wir auch noch gefangen (am normalen Paternoster).

Noch mal Danke vor allem an die guten Tips von Matze !!

Petri Heil, Henry


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Henry, naja so gut kennen sich die "Dauercamper" da wohl nich aus,denn sonst wüssten sie das die Dorschfänge in diesen Jahr so gut wie schon seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr sind.......#d

Hast du es mal vor Mommark probiert? da sind die Platten meist größer

Lg
Matze


----------



## werderhb1 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
da hast Du wohl recht, so furchtbar gut kannten die Kollegen sich wohl wirklich nicht aus. So richtig motiviert schienen die mir eh nicht. Zum Glück nicht mein Problem ......
Bis Mommark sind wir nicht gefahren,wir wollten eigentlich erstmal Boot und Motor testen, die waren länger nicht richtig genutzt. Lief alles prima - nächstes mal mehr, auch mehr Strecke.
Bis dahin - alles Gute,
Henry


----------



## Megagut (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo ihr Boarder
Ich verfolge nunmehr seit 2007 das Anglerboard(Dorsche rund um Fynshav).Da ich schreibfaul bin,hatte ich nie etwas hinein geschrieben.Nun wollte ich auch mal mein Senf dazu geben.Ich fahre seit 16 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Fynshav.Leihe mir seitdem natürlich immer vom Frank(WRS)das Boot! Ich möchte mich wieder einmal für die nette Unterstützung und guter Ratschläge beim Frank bedanken.
Wir hatten (2 Söhne,Kollege und ich) vom 20.6. bis 25.6. das Boot gechartert.Ich muss feststellen das nach zwei magerern Jahren der Dorsch wieder da ist!!!Es waren vielleicht nicht so 
Massenfänge wie vor einigen Jahren,aber die Truhe war mit ca. 40Kg Dorschfilets gut gefüllt.Die Stückzahl an gefangene 
Dorsche haben wir nicht gezählt.Die Dorsche ab 42 cm haben wir mitgenommen.Der größte war knappe 70cm.

Was für die Zukunft hoffen lässt , sind auch die unzähligen klein Dorsche die wir gefangen haben!!!!!(sie schwimmen wieder).
Gefangen haben wir am Gammel Poel,vor Aero (ca.3km rechts vom Leuchtturm) und am Südlichen Teil Aeros am Vodrup Flak. Gammelpoel meist kleine bis gerade maßige Dorsche.Vor Aero die größeren. Einige Hornis haben wir auch geschleppt und vorm Leuchturm (Taksensand) etliche Platte gefangen.Also reichlich Fisch vorhanden.
Zum Wetter:6 Tage Sonnenschein und die Ostsee fast immer wie ein Ententeich.
Was will man mehr.
Nochmals viele Grüße an Frank und an den anderen Boardern.

P.S. Nächstes Jahr auf jedem Fall wieder.


----------



## C.K. (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Megagut

Herzlich Willkommen! 

Wir wollen hoffen, dass wir nicht auf den nächsten Bericht von Dir wieder 3 Jahre warten müssen. :q:q


----------



## Megagut (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
Werde jetzt öfters etwas schreiben.Aber die nächsten Fangberichte kommen erst 2011.Komme nicht eher nac Fynshav.Hab ein Altbau gekauft und hab viel arbeit,sodas ich es dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffe.Aber 1 Woche nächstes Jahr lass ich mir nicht nehmen!!!!!

Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott(Gladbeck)
Reinhold


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin!
Na, das hört sich doch gut an!!!
Stehen schon in den Startlöchern, in 3 Wochen geht es endlich los!!!!!!!
Ich versuche schon seid einigen Tagen den Hafenmeister zu erreichen, leider bisher immer ohne Erfolg. Hat der feste Zeiten? Oder hatte ich immer nur Pech? Würde ja schon gerne wissen, ob ich mein Boot dort für die 2 Wochen in den Hafen legen kann.......
Oder ist jemand demnächst vor Ort und kann mal vorsichtig anfragen???? Matze? Kuddel?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sicher kannst du dort dein Boot für 2 Wochen in den Hafen legen,ich glaube nicht das alle Gastliegeplätze belegt sind.Der Hafenmeister hat eher unregelmäßige Zeiten, versuche es mal Samstags zwischen 9-10 oder zwischen 17.30-19.00

Lg
Matze


----------



## JoFlash (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moisen zusammen,
werde in der ersten oder zweiten August Woche auch wieder für ne Woche da sein! Hoffe es läuft wieder so gut wie beim letzten mal!!!
Lasst also ein paar Dorsche und vor allem Plattfische für mich ürbig!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs,komm gerad ausn Hafen.Habe Frank (WRS) dort getroffen und kann nur gutes Berichten, er hatte am Freitag 31 gute Dorsche (8,5Kg Filet) paar Tage zuvor um die 50 Dorsche.Die meisten wohl Richtung Aero gefangen. Also Leute, auf gehts nach Fynshav,der Fisch ist da !!!

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

warst Du eigentlich schon mal raus, dieses Jahr?

Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad, ja aber leider erst 2mal und beide male auch gut gefangen.Erstaunlich viele und riesiege Dorschschwärme aufn Echolot gehabt, ok viele kleine dabei aber da unten ist wieder leben drin ! Mein Kutter ist erst seit Ende Mai im Wasser und der Motor muss jetzt nochmal durch gescheckt werden,macht ein bißchen Ärger das Ding......scheiss moderne Elektronik da drin.........aber alle die ich kenne und dies Jahr in Fynshav waren sind alle endlich wieder zufrieden gewesen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Moin!
> Na, das hört sich doch gut an!!!
> Stehen schon in den Startlöchern, in 3 Wochen geht es endlich los!!!!!!!
> Ich versuche schon seid einigen Tagen den Hafenmeister zu erreichen, leider bisher immer ohne Erfolg. Hat der feste Zeiten? Oder hatte ich immer nur Pech? Würde ja schon gerne wissen, ob ich mein Boot dort für die 2 Wochen in den Hafen legen kann.......
> Oder ist jemand demnächst vor Ort und kann mal vorsichtig anfragen???? Matze? Kuddel?


 
Hallo Ham-n-Egg

wenns dir hilft werde ich spätestens am 19.07 mit unserem Hafenmeister Wolfgang sprechen. Damit ich für dich im Vorfeld evtl. etwas reservieren kann müsste ich die Maße deines Bootes haben. Werd mich dann sehr gerne für euch verwenden.

Liebe Grüße
Kuddel #: #6


----------



## Murdock7481 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Juhu noch 24 Tage und den Rest von heute! dann endlich 2Wochen angeln! ich werde auch mein Glück vor aero versuchen allerdings werd ich von Sonderburg aus starten da ich dort auch schlafe, ist ein bisschen weiter mit dem Boot aber in 45min sollte ich es bis fogderup flag schaffen!>glaub ich zm.


----------



## Murdock7481 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hast du! ich finde das >>Megagut!!!


----------



## Ines (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Supergut, Megagut!#6
Ich bin dort im August mit dem Segelboot unterwegs. Werde einige der Stellen unterwegs mal antesten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich habe die Kartenausschnitte rausgenommen wegen Copyright.
Solche Dinge hier bitte nicht eisntellen, sondern einen Link setzen.
Sorry - aber für die Gesetzgebung können wir nix... 
Danke.


----------



## Megagut (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kartenausschnitte rausgenommen wegen Copyright.
> Solche Dinge hier bitte nicht eisntellen, sondern einen Link setzen.
> Sorry - aber für die Gesetzgebung können wir nix...
> Danke.


 

Hallo Thomas
Ich hatte mir nichts dabei gedacht.

Gruß Reinhold


----------



## Ines (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> Kartenausschnitte rausgenommen


Zu spät, schon kopiert!:m


----------



## Michael (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,:vik:

wie sieht es aus, darf man oder kann man in Fynshavn mit einem Wohnmobil parken, d.h. eine Woche Fischen und im Wohnmobil übernachten???;+

LG

Michael|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Parken ja, Übernachten nicht ! Nur auf den Campingplätzen oder Wohnmobil"häfen".Und davon gibts kaum welche in DK.(WoMohäfen)
2min vom Hafen ist Naldmose Camping oder Lillebelt Camping.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!
Der Urlaubszähler tickt langsam runter und ich steh schon in den Startlöchern, um am Samstag endlich in Urlaub und nach Als zu fahren.
Ich hoffe, ich seh ein paar von euch dort oben.
Kuddel ist ja schon oben, mal schaun, ob er sich noch meldet
@Matze: Ich hoffe, wir kriegen das mit dem Boot hin;-) Und auch ein Bierchen sollte drin sein;-)
@Jo Flash, wenn du die erste Augustwoche oben bist, können wir uns auch noch über den Weg laufen
WErde hinterher natürlich über den Trip berichten, allerdings werden wir nicht nur angeln.....


----------



## Murdock7481 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so nun gehts in 9 tagen endlich los! hab da nochmal ne frage an euch...jetzt da das solange warm gewesen ist (und hoffendlich bleibt) ist der dorsch da in tieferes wasser gegangen? hab mal gelesen das die so um die 17 meter dieses jahr gefangen worden sind! muß ich das jetzt villeicht in tieferm wasser versuchen so 22-28Meter?


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich kenn es nur vom Langelandbelt, da heißt es dann, wenn's wärmer wird ab 20m die Fische suchen, gefunden haben wir sie dann meist so bei 20-24m...
Kann im kleinen Belt dann auch wieder ganz anders sein, würde mich aber wundern.
Zur Not Frank vom WRS vor Ort befragen;-)
Ich bin dann ja auch schon ne Woche vor Ort gewesen, ev. kann ich dir auch schon was dazu sagen.....


----------



## Murdock7481 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

vieln dank für die schnelle antwort Ham-n-Egg,
ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines kind auf meinen urlaub, da es die einzigen 2Wochen dieses jahr sein werden! den frank vom wrs kann ich leider nicht fragen, da ich meine touren von sonderburg aus starten werde weil ich dort auch schlafe und einen platz für mein boot bekommen habe! dennoch werde ich mein glück vor Aero versuchen...mein ziel ist (ich hoffe schon am samstag 31.07.) forderup flak! nur muß ich das auch erstmal finden laut karten mat. gibt es dort keine untiefen tonne an der ich mich orientieren kann und mein fischfinder zeigt leider nur die tiefe an (und hoffendlich fisch) ich hoffe es sind ein paar andere angler dort damit ich ungefähr abschätzen kann das ich an der richtigen stelle bin! wenn der wind nicht zu dolle ist werde ich dort (fast) jeden morgen ab 8 anzutreffen sein! vielleicht sieht man sich ja... 
bis dahin petri heil!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ohne Kartenplotter wirds schwer,wenn du Seekarten mit hast und damit um kannst wird vllt klappen.Voderup Flak hat def. keine Tonne an der du dich Orientieren kannst.Von Sonderborg auch echt ne Strecke.Hast du n großes Boot?

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Murdock7481 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ja geht das boot ist 5m lang und macht laut gps im handy 40 kmh also brauch ich so 40min von soderburg aus! ich könnte auch in mommak oder fynshav trailern ist viilleicht sogar besser aber ich fahr auch gerne mal ne strecke mit dem boot macht ja auch spass! hast du die gps daten von vorderup flak? dann hack ich die in mein handy rein das würde die suche erleichtern! Mfg Murdock


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In Mommark wurde gerade ne neue Steganlage gebaut, sehr schön wird es da werden.Ich werde vorraussichtlich 2011 dort hingehen,von Mommark aus hast du die aktuellen Fangplätze in kurzer Zeit ereicht.
Hab die GPS-Daten nicht hier,bin morgen aufn Boot und wenn ich es nicht vergessen bring ich dir die Daten mit.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Megagut (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Murdock 7481

Ich war auch dieses Jahr erste mal am Vodrup Flak.Hatte GPS und Seekartenplotter an Bord. Diese Fläche ist ziemlich
groß mit vielen Kanten.Wir haben uns nach langen suchen immer an den Stellnetzen gehalten.Es hatte geklappt.Gut gefangen.

MfG
Reinhold

P.S. Wäre Vorteilhaft,wenn man den Verlauf von Stellnetzen kennt(wegen Hänger).Hab alles "ergoogle,t".


----------



## maki1980 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

54°51N, 10°16E

Lieben Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Murdock7481 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ihr seid die besten! vielen dank!! vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf dem wasser... wie mein boot aussieht seht ihr ja auf den bildern! bin von 31.07 an 2Wochen am angeln so oft ich kann oder wie das wetter mitmacht!


----------



## Murdock7481 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich komm grade vom angelladen! ich brauchte noch beifangköder hab jetzt welche geholt 3u. 5 übereinander in rot schwarz...(wenn da kein hacken dran wäre würd ich die selber essen)jetzt warte ich nur noch auf mein universal quick stop>da ich alleine auf dem kleinen belt unterwegs bin muß ich das ding unbedingt noch anbauen...ich hoffe er kommt noch rechtzeitig!!! hab am di bestellt!


----------



## Murdock7481 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

.....!


----------



## Murdock7481 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

oh oh das wetter für nächste woche sieht ja recht bescheiden aus! wollen mal hoffen das nicht zuviel wind ist!


----------



## shad (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Murdock,
ich wünsche dir viel Spaß - und viiiiiel Fische - in den nächsten Wochen! Bloß, überlege dir bitte gut, mit deinem Boot von Sonderburg aus bis zur Voderups flak zu fahren! Ich glaube dir gerne, daß es dein Boot es in 40 min schafft, bloß ob Du es zurück schaffen wirst, wenn der Wind aus West auf bft 5 auffrischt (und das geht wirklich seeehr schnell...) ist fraglich. 

Gruß,
             shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das meine ich auch.Ich würde da lieber von Mommark starten.Wenn ich es richtig sehe hast du ein offenes Boot, da kann es schnell ungemütlich werden wenn du, so wie es Shad auch schreibt, zurück gegen West 5 btf fahren musst........:v

Lg
Matze


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ab 4 bft werde ich schon nicht mehr dort hin fahren! ich lese jeden tag im hafen den wetterbericht bevor ich dort hin fahre! wenn der wind mal 4-5 bft bekommen soll werde ich in der nähe vom hafen bleiben meist fahr ich dann in den sund und probiere mein glück unter der grossen autobahnbrücke dort hab ich an pfingsten schon ein paar gute dorsche gefangen! kennt ihr bei sonderburg noch ein paar andere gute stellen wo ich vom boot aus angeln kann? hab dort schon fast alle untiefen tonnen ausprobiert aber nie was brauchbares gefangen ausser im sund bei der brücke...

trotzdem danke nochmal für die warnung,seit ich 6 jahre alt bin fahr ich schon auf der ostsee rum und deshalb bin ich sehr vorsichtig und kenne die risiken! hab extra noch nen quick stop montiert wegens der sicherheit...


----------



## shad (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Von Sonderborg aus wären für mich die ersten Topplätze die Kanten vom Pols Rev...! Da hast Du eigentlich alles, was Meeresanglers Herz begehrt: Viele "Unterwasserberge" mit vielen Fischen: Dorsch, Wittling, Butt und Hering! Wir haben dort sogar im November noch Heringe gefangen...!
@ Hey Matze, wir haben für nächstes Jahr Anfang April bei Frank ne Woche Boot und Haus gebucht. Dann kann es eeendlich mal wieder losgehen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja dann mal, zusammen fischen zu fahren...:vik:

Gruß an alle,

             shad


----------



## Murdock7481 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ok danke ich werd es mal versuchen! zielfisch ist der dorsch alles andere brauch ich nicht! ich angel mit blinker 150-200 gramm darüber 3-5 beifänger auf bornholm hat es sehr gut funktioniert><<<<ist das auch das richtige für pols rev, forderup flak etc.???


----------



## shad (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Murdock,
meine Meinung: Definitiv nein! Fisch grundsätzlich so fein, wie es geht! "Blinker" hört sich schon gut an, aber dann fisch ihn bis 20g! Das reicht für flaches Wasser (bis 10m) alle Male aus! Für alles Tiefere empfehle ich dir Pilker, bis max 40g! Da du ja nur bis max 4bft raus willst, reicht das auch aus, bis ca. 30m Tiefe. Dazu gehört natürlich eine feine Spinnrute und dünne Schnur (ich nehme 25er mono od. 12er Geflochtene)! Ach ja: Ich fische meistens ohne Beifänger, wenn, dann höchstens mit einer Dorschfliege oder etwas ähnlich leichtem...!
 Dann wünsche ich nochmal viel Spaß und laß uns noch ein paar Dorsche drin #6 

Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Murdock7481 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

oh ich meinte natürlich auch nen pilker aber 40g so wenig? auf bornholm war das auch nicht viel tiefer und wir haben jedes mal 60-70 dorsche rausgeholt! naja ich werds versuchen! danke für die info, morgen gehts endlich los... ich hab im yachthafen internet und werde dann berichten was so geht!


----------



## Murdock7481 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

heute morgen war ich pols rev, leider nur kleine dorsche gehabt...die schwimmen auch wieder! morgen früh werde ich dort nochmal hinfahren und mein glück versuchen ich glaube die zeit war die falsche...(hoffe ich zm. )morgen gehts um 5 los dann haben die sicher auch noch hunger!


----------



## stephan80 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh ja.......... - nur nicht direkt Nähe Fynshav, sondern vor Kegneas bei den Windrädern#6.
Direkt davor, Linie kleiner Leuchtturm gerade raus Richtung Aerö bei Tiefe 13-17m geht was. Sowie Richtung schwarze Tonne, Tiefe 13-18m.
Fischfinder ist zumindest Ecke schwarze Tonne Pflicht, um die Tiefe und die Stein- sowie Tangfelder zu finden|bigeyes!
Vor den Windrädern braucht man diesen nicht unbedingt, jedoch sind hier einige sehr schöne Kanten, die wiederum eigentl einen Finder unabdingbar machen!

So wie es die Bilder zeigen, gibt es Dorsch in Hülle und Fülle. Läßt man mal die Brut außen vor, und weiter in Ihrem Element, so finden sich trotzdem noch ein paar schöne Bartelträger für den Teller.
Nun muß man leider sagen, nicht jeder ist Angler genug, auch wirklich nur ab der Mindestmaße zu schlachten, sondern vieles Kleines wird ebenfalls mitgenommen:v. Kurzum, egal ob Mindestmaß oder nicht - die Gier nach Fisch siegt#q.
Muß das so sein?
Ich verneine dieses und hoffe, daß solche Angler mal richtig schön eines verpaßt bekommen durch die Kontrollen, die wir in den letzten 2 Wochen 3mal mitbekommen haben!!!!

Alle anderen genießt die Bilder, und meldet Euch, falls Ihr mal mitfahren wollt. Haben zwar keine großen Boote, doch Platz ist vorhanden.
Dauercamper auf Kegneas bevorzugt.

Es wird bei uns nicht nur auf Dorsch gefangen, sondern auch auf Platte. Auch die gibt es bei den besagten Stellen. Beißen sogar auf Pilker und auf Dorsch-Beifach!!!!
Und gerade Nähe schwarze Tonne sind auch einige sehr schöne große Teller dabei. Leider kann ich keine Bilder mehr dazu hochladen. Aber auch hier wird zuviel Brut mitgenommen........:r

Wer gerne mal mitfahren möchte, ob nun im Boot oder selbst mit Boot, der soll sich bitte ein Email an nightfly3@freenet.de senden.

Petri Heil!


----------



## babsi (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung, was den Mindesmaßen angeht.
Leider habe ich auch schon Kleinfischer gesehen, die aus ihren Netzen alles mitnehmen, was nach Fisch aussieht.
Mindesmaße gibt es auch bei denen teilweise nicht.
Wer kontrolliert eigentlich die Mindesmaße? Wird nur bei Brandungsanglern, oder auch bei Bootsanglern kontrolliert?


----------



## Kistenmann (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Stephan!
Das sieht mir doch  nach dem Campingplatz Sonderkobbel aus. Bin ab dem nächsten Jahr auch in der Saison dort. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. #h
*EDIT* Und in 2 Wochen steht der Wohnwagen oben *freu*


----------



## Niels65 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Stephan, 

ich fahre am Do. mit meiner Freundin an die Förde. 
wie hier beschrieben http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196564

Hab vieleicht das falsche forum erwischt?! PLZ 2......



> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe vor am 5. oder 6.08. mit meinem Boot an die Förde zu fahren. Da  die Initiative von meiner Freundin ausgeht (konnte ich selber kaum  glauben), werde ich vorrangig auf DK-Seite am Middelgrund, Helts Banke,  Kragesand und das Wrack bei Als beangeln (sie hat kein Angelschein).
> 
> Wie siehts den momentan dort aus?



Vieleicht sieht man sich ja (weißes Schlauchboot ). 

Leider hab ich als ich im Mai mit meinem Bruder vor Sonderburg geangelt hab ein zwei dänische Angler gesehen, die auch alles mitgenommen haben. Aufm Boot wurde ich bis jetzt noch nie kontrolliert. Generell in DK nur einmal unter der Autobahnbrücke Middelfart. 

Gruß Niels 

P.S. Für Tipps bin ich immer offen.


----------



## Niels65 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurze Planänderung.....

Ich fahre morgen früh raus. Einslippen ca. um 7.30 Uhr in Norgaarholz. 

Fangbericht folgt...


Gruß Niels


----------



## stephan80 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
ich habs nur bei den Bootsanglern mitbekommen, daß kontrolliert wird.
Aber an Land bestimmt auch. Leider nehmen, wie Du auch sagst, die Zahl der Netzfischer zu. Und die nehmen ebenfalls viel mit. Bei uns auf Sönderkobbel gibts da leider auch Kandidaten......
Hvor kommer du fra?
fra Bredsten?


----------



## stephan80 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Hi Stephan!
> Das sieht mir doch  nach dem Campingplatz Sonderkobbel aus. Bin ab dem nächsten Jahr auch in der Saison dort. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. #h
> *EDIT* Und in 2 Wochen steht der Wohnwagen oben *freu*


Hi Kistenmann, 
bin fast jedes WE auf Sönderkobbel und 2 Wochen noch, dann bin ich sogar für ne ganze Woche dort. Bist du dann auch bald Dauercamper?
Wo steht dort dein WW? Auf den neuen od alten Plätzen?
Sollten mal zusammen los...!


----------



## babsi (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



stephan80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habs nur bei den Bootsanglern mitbekommen, daß kontrolliert wird.
> Aber an Land bestimmt auch. Leider nehmen, wie Du auch sagst, die Zahl der Netzfischer zu. Und die nehmen ebenfalls viel mit. Bei uns auf Sönderkobbel gibts da leider auch Kandidaten......
> Hvor kommer du fra?
> fra Bredsten?


 
Moin,

ich wohne seit kurzem in Damkoppel.


----------



## Murdock7481 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich war gestern den halben tag bei der schwarzen tonne (pols rev) ich hatte auch viele dorsche aber da ja auf dem angelschein 35cm minimum steht schwimmen die nun alle wieder! villeicht  gehts heute mittag nochmal dorthin! ärgerlich nur das es von sonderburg aus immer 35 min dauert!


----------



## Kistenmann (4. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



stephan80 schrieb:


> Hi Kistenmann,
> bin fast jedes WE auf Sönderkobbel und 2 Wochen noch, dann bin ich sogar für ne ganze Woche dort. Bist du dann auch bald Dauercamper?
> Wo steht dort dein WW? Auf den neuen od alten Plätzen?
> Sollten mal zusammen los...!


Moinsen!
Ich habe gestern bei einem WW und einem Boot zugeschlagen. Konnten einfach nicht nein sagen.
Bin auf den neuen Plätzen und werde ab 13.8. das Wochenende zum Umbauen und Aufbauen hochfahren. Muß von Fynshavn einen WW abholen. Werden wohl auch im Oktober noch oben sein und ab nächstes Jahr dann Dauercamper *freu*
Treffen ist guuuuut #6


----------



## stephan80 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Ich habe gestern bei einem WW und einem Boot zugeschlagen. Konnten einfach nicht nein sagen.
> Bin auf den neuen Plätzen und werde ab 13.8. das Wochenende zum Umbauen und Aufbauen hochfahren. Muß von Fynshavn einen WW abholen. Werden wohl auch im Oktober noch oben sein und ab nächstes Jahr dann Dauercamper *freu*
> Treffen ist guuuuut #6


Hallo Kistenmann,

wir sind auch auf den neuen Plätzen*freu*! Das ist ja schön, daß noch ein Angler kommt.....! Können wir immer gebrauchen. Was für ein Boot ist es denn? Ach ja, solltest du dort mal einen blauen A3 sehen, mit Oldesloer Kennzeichen & eventl. mit einem Konsolenboot, so bin ich das. Das WE 13.08 sind wir natürlich auch da........!
Wie auch dieses WE. Will dort mal mein neues GPS Fischfindergerät probieren. Damit man ja auch wieder an die guten Stellen kommt.....!


----------



## stephan80 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle miteinander,

und weils so schön war, noch ein paar pics der letzten Tage:




PS: Denke ich werde mal ein neues Thema aufmachen mit dem Titel: Sönderkobbel( Kegneas ) Angler


----------



## Kistenmann (5. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Stephan!
Wir sind auf H8, aber erst ab dem 14.08. #6
In den Hamburger Herbstferien bin ich in der 2. Woche  auf dem Platz. Einem Treffen steht, ab dem nächsten Jahr nichts entgegen, es sei denn, Du bist ab 13.04.10 auch oben ???|kopfkrat
*EDIT* Achso.... Boot ist en Wiking Orion mit 4-Takter Suzuki 15 PS
Hatte vorher schon mal ein 65 PS-2-Takter...schluckte mir zuviel......
Hab schon gute Schollen mit Schwie-Pa, Nachbarn und Sohnemann gefangen


----------



## Tolven (5. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hiho alle zusammen,
ich wollte nächste Woche 1-2 mal schön mit meinem Schlauchboot die Küste um Als unsicher machen |bla:
Nun wollte ich mal fragen ob mir wer n schönen Platz vorschlagen kann wo ich mein Boot aufbauen kann (also ebene Fläche) und ich es von dort auch auf den Sliprädern ins Wasser schieben kann . Ich hab schon mal geguckt und die meisten Parkplatze am Strand haben n große Steinkante oder ähnliches zum Strand hin . Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.
Und noch ne Frage das übernachten im Auto ist nicht erlaubt in Dänemark oder? Weil für eine Nacht Campingplatz brauch ich nicht unbedingt :q

Gruß ausm hohen Norden 

Jörg


----------



## mokki (7. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,
ich bin ab jetzt auch für ne Woche auf Als, wohne in Mommark, fast am Wasser.
Hab Boot etc. mit, wollt wohl schleppen gehen und/oder mit Gummi auf Dorsch. Wenn jemand lust hat mitzukommen, gerne per PN.
Für Tipps wäre ich auch dankbar.
LG Ingo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,war gestern mit der *Merry Fisher (super Kutter,absolut zu empfehlen!)* von *WRS Charterboot* unterwegs,da mein Kutter zur Zeit Motorproblem hat. Ich kann die letzten Fangmeldungen wirklich bestätigen,es gibt wieder Dorsche satt.Mitgenommen habe ich gestern 29 Dorsche,alle so 55-65cm.Gefangen alle am Gammel Pøel zwischen 10-15m mit schwarzen und dunkelgrønen Jigs 50gramm.Es ging Minutenlang schlag auf schlag, ich habe noch etliche 38er und 40er wieder zurückgesetzt,das solltet ihr auch machen,denn davon gibts zur Zeit reichlich und lasst die Jungs noch wachsen!

Also, auf nach Als !

Gruß
matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (9. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!
Wollte mich von Als kurz zurück melden!
Super Urlaub, schöne Insel, Wetter ganz passabel.
Schönen Dank an Kuddel, der mich vor Ort kurz eingewiesen hat. Und natürlich auch an Frank vom WRS!
Schade Matze, daß es bei uns beiden nicht gepaßt hat, nächstes Mal....
Fischmäßig ganz o.k., wobei wir Familienurlaub gemacht haben mit ein wenig Angeln nebenher. Mein Sohn  und ich waren 2x für je 3-4h draußen und haben 15 Dorsche ab 42cm mitgenommen. Nix großes dabei (größter um 65cm). Viel Kleinkram um 10-30cm, die wieder schwimmen durften. Sind nicht bis Pøls Rev gefahren sondern waren nur vor Mommark um die 14m Wassertiefe.
Einen abend mit den Kindern auf Platte vorm Hafen (gleich rechts Fynshav) bei 8-10m Wassertiefe versucht und 8 Platte von 35cm bis 40cm mitgenommen! Super abend;-) Und meine Lüdde happy, weil sie mehr als ihr großer Bruder gefangen hat*ggg*
Ansonsten das übliche, Faul am Strand, Danfoss Universe, Legoland, Sonderborg, Flensburg, Augstenborg, Dybbøl Banke, mit den Rädern Kaegnes unsicher gemacht.
Als, wir kommen wieder!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze 2004,

waren auch die letzten beiden Juliwochen auf Als. Hatten auch die Merry Fisher gechartert. Absolut geiles Boot und top ausgerüstet.
Auch wir haben wirklich super gefangen. Waren auch 2x am Gammel Poel,
schnell ein paar Fische gefangen und dann weiter, da diese Stelle doch sehr bekannt ist und somit auch von vielen Booten beangelt wurde.
Wir sind jeweils weiter zum Breitgrund. Ist zwar ein riesiges Gebiet, doch wer sich mit einem Echolot gut auskennt, wird schnell fängig aussehenden Untergrund finden.
Auf dem Breitgrund stand jeweils jede Menge Fisch, die jedoch nach jeder Drifft neu gefunden werden wollten. Auch dort Verhältnis untermaßig zu maßig ( 42 cm ) 3 zu 1. Tiefen zw. 13 und 18m waren am erfolgreichsten.
War der Schwarm erstmal gefunden, waren Gummifische in kräftigen Farben am besten, ging es auf einzelne Fische waren gedeckte Farben wir "Motoröl" erfolgreicher.
Ich kann jedem zur Zeit eine Fahrt zur Ostsee nur empfehlen. Auch die vielen kleinen geben Anlass zur Hoffnung, das es die nächsten Jahre evtl. so bleibt.

Gruß und weiterhin gute Fänge der Dorschjäger


----------



## MWK (16. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,
wir waren am Wochenende mal "eben" oben. Engelskirchen - Fynshav 660 km im Ferienreiseverkehr, Baustellen und Starkregen für einen Tag auf See. Hier zuhause guckt man da schon mal in das ein oder andere fragende Gesicht... aber was soll ich sagen, es war sau geil!!! Am Freitag erst das Boot bei WRS klar gemacht und am Samstag dann angegriffen.

Gefischt haben wir an den bekannten Stellen zwischen Mommark und Gammel Pol. Jede Drift brachte Fisch, sogar auf die "automatik Rute" gabs regelmäßig Bisse. Wir haben lediglich Fische ab 50 cm entnommen, daher waren es lediglich 8 für die Küche - geschätze 15% von dem gesamt Fang. Die ganzen halbstarken lassen hoffen das dies nicht nur eine kurze Rückkehr zu alten Zeiten ist.


----------



## babsi (16. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wir waren am Wochenende mal "eben" oben. Engelskirchen - Fynshav 660 km im Ferienreiseverkehr, Baustellen und Starkregen für einen Tag auf See. Hier zuhause guckt man da schon mal in das ein oder andere fragende Gesicht... aber was soll ich sagen, es war sau geil!!! Am Freitag erst das Boot bei WRS klar gemacht und am Samstag dann angegriffen.
> 
> Gefischt haben wir an den bekannten Stellen zwischen Mommark und Gammel Pol. Jede Drift brachte Fisch, sogar auf die "automatik Rute" gabs regelmäßig Bisse. Wir haben lediglich Fische ab 50 cm entnommen, daher waren es lediglich 8 für die Küche - geschätze 15% von dem gesamt Fang. Die ganzen halbstarken lassen hoffen das dies nicht nur eine kurze Rückkehr zu alten Zeiten ist.


 
Moin,

Hut ab, solche Strecke zu fahren, um einen Tag zu angeln.
Das nenne ich Angler !!!!!!


----------



## danalf (22. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,moin!
War denn jemand die letzten Tage in Fynshavn Angeln?
Ich will in der nächsten Woche mit meinen Angelfreunden
aus "Tyskland"auf Plattfisch fischen.Vieleicht aber auch
auf Dorsch.
Ist jemand vor Ort und angelt?
Frank was macht die Fischerei auf Plattfisch?Wir kommen
ja am Mittwoch früh.Ich rufe Dich am Dienstag noch an
wegen der Zeit,ich denke so gegen 08.00 Uhr.
Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und "Petri Heil".
Viele Grüße von der Westküste.
Lutz


----------



## werderhb1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Loide #h,
letztes Wochenende (Fr./So.)  waren mein Kumpel, sein Sohn und ich auf dem Campingplatz in Mommark. Das Wetter war natürlich nicht so toll. Dadurch entstanden doch recht furiose Driften. Nicht so mein Ding. Was soll ich sagen - ein paar Paltte über 30 cm - massenweise Baby-Platte, und das war es eigentlich. Was mir gaaaaanz sauer aufgestossen hat - am Sonnabend nachmittag habe ich einen Angelkutter einlaufen sehen. Wo war die Fischereiaufsicht ? Ich habe sicher nicht alle Fische gesehen, von den zwölf Leuten an Bord habe ich drei (!!) maßige Fische gesehen - der Rest war - definitiv - untermaßig. Ich denke, ich habe Fische so ab ca. 20 cm gesehen :v
Ich will die Angler auf keinen Fall aus der Verantwortung nehmen, aber irgendwie muß man da die Schiffsführung auch mit heranziehen! Schlimm - Schlimm !!!!

Sonst haben wir wieder ein schönes WE verlebt - aber - das wissen, dass sog. Angler es immer noch nicht lassen können jedes Fischbaby zu schlachten macht mich doch sehr traurig (und zornig) ! Letztlich sägen wir uns doch selber den Ast ab auf dem wir sitzen.

Bis zum nächsten WE auf Als wünsche ich allen vernünftigen Anglerfreunden ein herzliches 'Petri Heil' !
Henry


----------



## Jens61 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,
habe mich gerade hier angemeldet. Bin letztes Jahr 2mal in Südnorwegen zum Hochseeangeln gewesen. Habe auch gut gefangen, ist aber immer so ein irre langer Ritt bis man da ist.
Möchte mich deswegen Richtung Als orientieren um auch mal nur für 2-3 Tage loszufahren. 
Daher einige Fragen von mir als Neuer in diesem Revier:
1) Wer oder was ist WRS
2) Wo kann man günstige und vor allem zuverlässige Häuser und Boote bekommen?
3) Wer kann gute Guides weiterempfehlen. Wie sind die erreichbar?
4) Wer ist Frank von WRS?
Wie ihr seht brauche und hoffe ich auf einige Tipps.
Dank im Voraus 
Jens


----------



## Streeni (26. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schau mal WRS Charterboot, dort gibt es Unterkünfte, Boote und den Frank, und den kannst Du als Guide buchen. Frank kennt sich bestens da oben aus#6.


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jens61,

Ich kann dir den Frank als Guide auch nur empfehlen. Wüsste im Augenblick keinen, der sich da besser auskennt. Seine Boote sind absolut sicher und top ausgerüstet. Es befindet sich auf jedem Boot ein Seekartenplotter, der teilweise beim Fischen mit Geld nicht zu bezahlen ist. Jeder Platz ist darauf wiederzufinden und besonders fangträchtige Stellen kannst du dir darauf auch markieren. 

Viel Erfolg bei deinen Fahrten#h


----------



## Kleini (30. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsenfans !

Endlich legt sich der Schei... wind , das heißt Kleini muss hoch nach Fynshavn . Werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden ob Freitag , Samstag oder Sonntag .
Auf jeden Fall nutze ich dieses Mal das Wetter .
Matze , meld Dich mal kurz ob Du Zeit hast wir wollten uns doch mal im Hafen treffen und kurz plaudern .
Hast Du eigentlich die Koordin. vom Pols Rev ? Ich war dort noch nie angefahren , wenn ja vielleicht kannste mich kurz anrufen oder ich Dich .
Meine Tel. 01717124812
Oder eine Mail : ronaldklein@freenet.de
Danke vorab , tschüß Kleini .
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten .


----------



## RobbiRob (30. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kleini,

unsere siebenköpfige Truppe wird am Samstag das erste Mal in Fynshav aufschlagen |supergri
Wir sind heiss wie Frittenfett !

Laut Angelführer Als liegt das Ende des Pols Rev bei N54°51,24' E10°06,25' "Schwarze Tonne"; dort sei das Wasser 25 Meter tief. Sollten hier keine Fische sein soll man dem Riff ins flache Wasser folgen und die Spinnrute auspacken (Zitatende) :m

Eventuell sehen wir uns ja, zwei Boote von wrs, sieben Angler aus dem Saarland, immer am "dommschwäzze" ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, ja vllt bin ich Samstag im Hafen.Bin dann aber bei meinen Motor bei, neuer MAP Sensor,neuen Wasserabscheider,Inspektion usw. Wenn alles klappt und das Wetter gut ist werde ich dann Sonntag rausfahren.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (31. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leute,

dann berichtet doch mal bitte, wenn ihr vom Angeln zurück seid....! Gab ja schon soooo lange keinen Fangbericht mehr hier |bla:! Gruß an alle und viel Erfolg,

shad


----------



## Kleini (31. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Robbyrob !
Danke für die Info , leider ist was sehr privates wichtiges dazwischengekommen . Ich kann nicht los aber der Wind hat sich auch schon wieder verändert wer weiss wofür das alles gut ist schade .
Ich hoffe weiter das es endlich mal klappt .
, tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Tolven (31. August 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hiho 
war Heute zwischen Bredegrund und Pols-Rev unterwegs und da jemand nach Fangberichten gefragt hat hab ich mir gedacht ich schreibs ma rein |bla:
Von 11 bis ca 16 Uhr war zum ersten mal da also kein Plan wo am besten hin aber war zufrieden 2 Dorsche für die Küche (60 cm) ca 10 untermaßige und 10 kleine Wittlinge .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RobbiRob (1. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Tolven,

wie hast Du gefischt ? Pilker, Gummifisch, Seeringler ?;+

Gruß
RobbiRob


----------



## Tolven (1. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi
hab mit 42 Gramm Twisterkopf und grün braun und weißen Gummifischen geangelt hat alles so bei 15 Meter Wassertiefe gebissen .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## RobbiRob (2. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh Gott !

Dann müssen wir von den 50gr Köpfen noch was abschmirgeln und das Ganze an die 33gr Köpfe dranpappen ... nur wie ? 

die Farben sind ja interessant : ich fische Motoroil Glitter und Orange Glitter, kommt aber wahrscheinlich auf die Bewölkung/Sonneneinstrahlung an

Danke :m für die Info !!!


----------



## babsi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

habt Ihr, außer dem Windguru, noch andere Quellen, um die Wettervorhersagen auf Als zu erfahren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

dmi.dk ist auch gut und stimmt eig immer

hilsen
matze


----------



## Tolven (3. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi ich schaue immer auf 
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/kegnaes

ist auch gut und hat bis jetzt immer hingehauen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## babsi (3. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

danke für Eure Antworten. dmi.dk kannte ich noch nicht.
Ich wohne jetzt ja auf Kegnaes und habe endlich seit einer Woche meine
Shetland zu Wasser gebracht. Zur Zeit halte ich mich vorwiegend in der Gegend um Kegnaes auf, weil ich noch mehr Erfahrung mit dem Boot sammeln will. Es ist mein erstes größeres Boot. Ich habe einen 30 PS Jamaha mit Trimm und Autolupe. der 5 Jahre alt ist. Das Boot geht mit dem Motor gut ab und kommt auch gut ins Gleiten. Ich hoffe, daß ich bald meine ersten Fische fangen werde. Außerdem möchte ich ganz langsam mit dem Schleppfischen anfangen. Erstmal auf die einfache Art. Eventuell kann ich mir ja mal bei dir *Matze* etwas abschauen, wenn Du Dein boot wieder klar hast. Dann können wir uns ja mal in Fynshav treffen.
Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und Petri Heil.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Werner, so wie es aussieht wohne ich ja auch bald auf Als (ab 1.1.2011) und dann machen wir mal ne Tour.Bin morgen übrigens im Hafen (Ersatzteil ist endlich da.....) und ab Sonntag werd ich wieder endlich regelmäßig auf See sein.Endlich !

Vi ses
Matze


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Werner #h

Na, denn erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch und "alltids een handbreed Water unner'n Kiel " :m

Die Seite > http://ifm.frv.dk/ finde ich noch'n Ticken besser als dmi. Kommt aber "aus'm gleichen Laden"


----------



## Tolven (5. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hiho,
so sind gerade zurück vom Pols-Rev (ich und meine Tochter)
und sie feiert Premiere ihren ersten Dorsch |bla:
hatten insgesamt 16 von denen 6 (zwischen 55 und 65) mit nach Hause durften :g alle auf beige-glitter und braun-glitter.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## danalf (6. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi und Moin
Wir waren letzte Woch 3 Tage auf Als,meine beiden Angelfreunde und ich.Am Donnerstag konnten wir endlich aufs Wasser.Schnell ein Boot von Frank(Die neuen Boote sind absolut super)und ab gings.200 Meter rechts von der Hafenausfahrt der erste Stopp.Plattfischmontage runter und keine 10 Sekunden der erste Biss.So ging es die ganzen 5 Stunden,bis die Wattwürmer alle waren.Am Ende des Tages lagen 45 gute Platte in der Kiste.
Zirka 100 Stück wurden zurück ins Meer entlassen.Erstaunt war ich über 80% Schollen und Flundern,und keine kleinen.
Am Donnerstag ging es auf Dorsch.Halb links aus dem Hafen zur Fährtonne.Angefangen bei 35 m.Die Trifft war super.Die meisten Bisse dann zwischen 12 bis 14 m.Am Ende waren es zirka 60 Dorsche.Da unser Pers.Maß bei 60 cm liegt waren es dann 4 Stück.Aber es waren 20 zwischen 35 und 45 cm,und viele kleine.Wetter war super was will man mehr??#6


----------



## babsi (6. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej Werner, so wie es aussieht wohne ich ja auch bald auf Als (ab 1.1.2011) und dann machen wir mal ne Tour.Bin morgen übrigens im Hafen (Ersatzteil ist endlich da.....) und ab Sonntag werd ich wieder endlich regelmäßig auf See sein.Endlich !
> 
> Vi ses
> Matze


 
Danke


----------



## babsi (6. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Werner #h
> 
> Na, denn erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch und "alltids een handbreed Water unner'n Kiel " :m
> 
> Die Seite > http://ifm.frv.dk/ finde ich noch'n Ticken besser als dmi. Kommt aber "aus'm gleichen Laden"


 
Danke


----------



## RobbiRob (12. September 2010)

*... zurück von Fynshav ...*

Unsere einwöchige Tour ist beendet, wir kommen zurück mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge 

Samstag, 04.09.: Ankunft in Fynshav, ab in das gemietete Haus Lotte, einrichten und direkt runter zum Hafen. Der erste Weg zum Schlachthaus : da liegen die Opfer unserer Begierde, Dorsche in sehr guten Größen ! :vik: Ab ans Boot, Frank von wrs ist schon da. Das bestellte Kasböll dümpelt vor sich hin, das Ryds 535 mit Motorschaden ausser Gefecht. Frank bietet uns als Ersatz den 110 PS Merry Fisher an -> nehmen wir !:k zumal das Wetter nach zwei guten Tagen deutlich schlechter werden soll ... 

Sonntag, 05.09.: morgens um 5 fahren wir mit Guide Kris zu den Fanggründen vor der Insel Aero; am Ende landen 61 maßige Dorsche in der Kiste, der größte 92 cm, schöner Brummer|supergri

Montag, 06.09. : selbe Tour, selbe Driften, die Durchschnittsgröße nimmt zu, 38 Ostseeleoparden wollen mit nach Fynshav
:q

Dienstag, 07.09.: Wind ohne Ende, keine Chance zur Ausfahrt ! Kurz zu Frank ins Angelgeschäft, aufgerüstet, Tips geholt (Hafen Sonderborg !!!), Karten gespielt, domm geschwäzzd

Mittwoch, 08.09.: SCH ... wetter hält an, weiter ist an eine Ausfahrt nicht zu denken :c

Donnerstag, 09.09.: der Wind soll gegen 15 Uhr nachlassen, um 14.30 Uhr sind wir auf dem Wasser; nach wenigen hundert Metern brechen wir nach Verklappung der Fischabfälle ab :c

Freitag, 10.09.: morgens um 4 Uhr Abfahrt ! im Schlepptau von Kris' Boot überqueren wir den Belt; am Ende des Tages liegen wieder 30 Dorsche in der Kiste, der Wind nimmt wieder zu, um 17 Uhr sind wir im Hafen |uhoh:

Fazit : für's erste Mal sind wir sehr zufrieden, Frank war uns immer eine Hilfe, sehr nett und kompetent ! :q Kris, unseren 21jährigen guide können wir nur empfehlen, der Kerl ist absolut Angel verrückt und war immer für nen Plausch zu haben ! 
wir kommen wieder und dann haben wir auf jeden Fall besseres Wetter

für die sieben Jungs aus dem Saarland :
Robert  #h


----------



## shad (13. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Robert,

netter Bericht und eeendlich mal wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen - danke schön! #h Wie weit wart ihr denn nach Äerö rüber? Bis zur Voderuops flak, oder noch weiter? Wie tief habt ihr gefangen?
Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, die Dorsche sind wieder reichlich vorhanden.War gestern spontan bei Ententeich von 13.00-18.00 Uhr auf See.Ich habe es mal gewagt vor Averako zu fischen (hab da schon seit 2 Jahren nix gefangen !!!) 1ster Stop gleich Doublette,2x 65cm  Juhuuu.Konnte dann auf den Kanten von 10-22m noch 5 weitere gute Dorsche bis 70cm fangen.Es waren auch wieder etliche um die 35-38cm dabei,die wieder alle schwimmen. Also,man kann auch mal wieder Fischgründe anlaufen wo in den letzten 2 Jahren garnix lief, und das macht wieder Spaß.Und aufgrund der viele knapp untermaßigen Dorsche gibts die nächsten Jahre sicher wieder Dorsch reichlich.

Lg
Matze


----------



## RobbiRob (13. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> netter Bericht und eeendlich mal wieder ein paar Fangmeldungen - danke schön! #h Wie weit wart ihr denn nach Äerö rüber? Bis zur Voderuops flak, oder noch weiter? Wie tief habt ihr gefangen?
> Gruß,
> shad



Hallo Shad,

es waren immer die gleichen Stellen :

1. die flach auslaufende Bucht am nördlichen Ende Aero, kann man auf der Seekarte gut erkennen (1. Gitter), eine "Ausbeulung" von 14 auf 20 Meter; im flacheren Wasser mehr Wittling, um 20 Meter die dickeren Dorsche
2. das 2. Gitter südlich davon, da ging es deutlich schlechter
3. Vodrups Flak, nördliche Kante, ebenfalls um die 20 Meter Marke; teilweise auch am westlichen Teil ganz gut, wo die Tiefen wie ein gekrümmter Finger aussehen

Kris hat sehr gut an der südlichen Kante von Vodrups Flak gefischt.

Ich wünsche Dir das gleiche Fangergebnis wie unseres !


----------



## shad (14. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, Hallo Robert, hallo alle Anderen,

mich hat hauptsächlich interessiert, ob man immer noch so weit in den Süden fahren muß, um Dorsche zu erwischen. Die Landzunge nördlich von Äerö ( Leuchtturm) hat uns die letzten Jahre überhaupt keinen Fisch mehr gebracht. Sehr schön Matze, daß man mittlerweile auch von Avernakö mal wieder mit Dorschen rechnen kann. Dort hatten wir 2002 - 2004 seeehr gut gefangen. Aber danach war es wie abgeschnitten. Ich freue mich jedenfalls sehr auf nächstes Jahr (April) wo wir endlich mal wieder für 1 Woche (Juchhuuu!!!) zum Fischen nach Fynshav kommen werden. Und angesichts dieser Fangmeldungen ist vorsichtiger Optimismus evtl. schon angebracht...! Hey Matze, warst Du eigentlich mal wieder weiter Nördlich? Die Kanten vom Stendrön z.B.? Gruß an alle,
shad​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej shad,

nein, Nördlich habe ich noch nicht richtig getestet,ich war mal im April bei der Fährtonne, dort würde im Frühjahr relativ gut gefangen (Dorsche bis 6-7KG).Aber speziell Stenroen,Hesteskoen und Lillegrund habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gezielt beangelt.

Mein nächster Trip geht aufs Voderup Flak.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (14. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Du wirst ja bestimmt berichten, wie es auf dem Voderups flak lief?! Vielleicht kriegen wir es ja nächstes Jahr endlich mal hin, zusammen zum Fischen rauszufahren...:vik: Bis bald,
Gruß,
         shad


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (20. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen
Nach 7 Wochen Fynshav bin ich wieder zurück bei meiner lieben Frau. Dieser "URLAUB" hatte es in sich. Fische wo auch immer ich hingefahren bin. Für dich, Shad, auch im Norden lief es gut. An den 4 Tonnen und dem davor gelegen Riff habe ich manch sehr guten Dorsch gefangen. Lillegrund konntest du vergessen. Hier war ich 3 mal und habe nichts gefangen, obwohl teilweise Anzeige vorhanden war. Das machte aber nichts, dafür war die Tour dahin bei bestem Wetter einfach nur schön. In den letzten knapp 2 Wochen meiner Anwesenheit wurden die Dorsche immer größer. Teilweise bis 90 cm. Jetzt muß ich mich erst einmal von denm Anstrengungen erholen und grüße noch einmal alle Forumkameraden, die ich vor Ort getroffen habe. 
Jetzt ist erst einmal Schluss, denn ich fahre ab dem 11.10 nochmals für ca. 3 Wochen hoch zum Fischen und das Boot aus dem Wasser holen.
Vllt. sieht man sich ja in 2011. Ich werde bereits ab Ende März wieder rund um Fynshav den Dorsch jagen.

Bis Bald also
Kuddel


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

MoinMoin!

Heute Nachmittag geht es los! Morgen und Samstag zwei Tage mit der MS NANA! Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus??? Wenn wir auch mit Wattwürmern versuchen, gibt es viele Untermaßige????

Obwohl....in den letzten Jahren hat unser Skipper Morten uns IMMER in den Fisch geführt


Werde mir diesmal auch die örtlichen Gegebenheiten etwas näher ansehen, will vielleicht noch 1-2x mit meinem Boot für 2Tage hin....


----------



## freibadwirt (24. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wollte eigendlich Montag bis Donnerstag rauffahren --- wenn ich das Wetter anschau könnt ich #q|bigeyes:v
Andreas


----------



## shad (24. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, dann wünsche ich euch allen viel Glück, mit dem Wetter und ganz viel Petri Heil! Berichtet doch dann mal, wie es lief...! 
Gruß,
          shad


----------



## Bertl (28. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Zusammen,
war letzte Woche mit meiner besseren Hälfte auf der schönen Insel Als zum Urlauben.
Nach etwas hin und her war klar, dass wir uns für einen Tag ein Boot bei Frank (WRS-Charterboot) mieten. Da meine Freundinn noch nie draußen auf See zum Angeln war, vor allem nicht mit dem Kleinboot, haben wir uns (Sie sich |supergri) nach einem Rundgang im Hafen für die Arvor mit 100 PS entschieden. Da man da doch ein sichereres Gefühl als auf den kleineren offenen Booten hat.
Was soll ich sagen, am Mittwochmorgen letzter Woche waren um ca. 08:00 Uhr die Leinen los und wir tuckerten aus dem Hafen von Fynsahv. WAHNSINN- was gibt es schöneres.
Nachdem dem wir den Hafen verlassen hatten und der feine Dieselmotor auf Temperatur war, nahmen wir Fahrt auf Richtung Aero… Mit dem Boot meine bisher eindeutig schönste Überfahrt nach Aero.
Dort angekommen, wurden auch direkt vor der Nordspitze die ersten Dorsche von uns nach oben geholt, wenn sie auch alle erstmals wieder zurück gingen, da noch etwas klein. Also weiter Richtung Süden, der Insel entlang. Nach vielen Driften, mit kleinen, keinen oder auch mal dem einen oder anderen Massigen, hatten wir endlich DIE Kante. Beide Ruten krumm… und das so ziemlich bei jedem Mal überdriften :m Das ist Dorschangeln vom feinsten. Freudig bemerkte ich das Grinsen bei meiner Freundinn im Gesicht.  Leider ging die Zeit auf See mal wieder viel zu schnell rum und raz faz war es 16:00 Uhr. Also noch schnell die bereits geschlachteten Fische filitieren, Boot anschmeißen und zurück in den Ausgangshafen. Bei der Rückfahrt lies mein Mädel schon durchklingen, dass sie eventuell nochmals einen Tag anhängen will… nun bekam ich das Grinsen.
Im Hafen Boot getankt, geschrubbt, Schlüssel abgeben. Eigentlich schon von Frank verabschiedet und schweren Herzens mit dem Angeln für den Urlaub abgeschlossen. Dennoch fragte ich Frank noch, welche Boote den noch so frei wären für die nächsten Tage. Zum Glück bekam das meine bessere Hälfte mit und zack, ganz spontan hatte ich den Schlüssel für die Arvor für den nächsten Tag nochmal  in der Tasche . Was für eine Freude, das war mal wirklich super von ihr, dass sie einem weiteren Tag mit dem klasse Boot zugestimmt hat.
Als wir dann in der Ferienhütte waren, waren wir dann aber doch schon ganz schön platt (vor allem sie). Das hatte leider die Konsequenz, dass wir am Donnerstagmorgen erst gegen halb Zehn abgelegt haben. Mein Plan: an der Tonne Nord schauen was geht, wenn da nichts ist, rüber zum Lyo Flak, wo in den vergangenen Tagen ganz ordentlich gefangen wurde.
An der Tonne Nord ging nicht viel. Und gerade als ich rüber wollte, hat sich dann doch ein 60iger an meinem Gummifisch festgemacht. Worauf ich beschloss es doch noch weiter zu versuchen an diesen Kanten. Der Rest ist schnell erzählt. Es war ein Fehler und ich hätte rüber fahren sollen, vor allem, da es ja auch nicht allzu weit ist. Den Mittag über konnte ich noch einigt kleine und einige Wittlinge hochziehen, das war es aber im Großen und Ganzen. Trotz der bescheidenen Fänge am zweiten Tag war es wunderschön und ich habe jede Sekunde genossen.
Zum Schluss noch ein herzliches Dankeschön an Frank für den gewohnt guten Service !!!
Ich hoffe ich komme bald wieder nach Fynshav, dann hoffentlich länger und zum intensiven Fischen :k

(Bilder schiebe ich vielleicht näachste Woche noch nach)


----------



## goeddoek (28. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Toller Bericht, Bertl #6


Zitat: " (Bilder schiebe ich *vielleicht* näachste Woche noch nach) "

Was heißt hier vielleicht ? |krach:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöner Bericht ! Und mal wieder ne bestätigung das es sich lohnt nach Fynshav zu kommen.

Lg
Matze#h


----------



## shad (29. September 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Bericht, Bertl, bitte mehr davon!!!! Petri Heil!

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurzer Bericht:
Ich war Sonntag mit meiner Frau und mein Labbi Bootsmann auf der Ostsee bei absolut null Wind und super Sonnenschein, es war total warm.Da ich im Hafen noch Kundschaft hatte sind wir erst um 12.30 Uhr raus Richtung Aero.Aufn Voderups Flak habe ich erstmal Kuddel getroffen und wir haben kurz von Boot zu Boot ein kleinen Klönschnack gehalten.Witzig sowas#6
Gefischt haben wir nur aufn Voderups Flak,langte auch:qHerrliche Dorsche bis 4KG haben wir innerhalb weniger Stunden dort gefangen.Dorsche unter 45cm schwimmen wieder.
Fazit, geiler Tag endlich mal wieder und die blaue Zebco Fischbox bis oben hin mit Filet gefüllt:k!Gegen 18.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen gewesen, Kutter geschrubbt und zufrieden nach Hause gefahrn.
Ich hoffe ich kann dies Jahr noch einmal raus zum Fischen bevor der Winter kommt.
Also auf nach Fynshav, es schockt wieder !!!
Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

Petri, zu deinem Fang! Weiter so!!!!

Gruß,
          shad


----------



## MWK (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri! 
Voderups Flak war die Nord-West Spitze oder?!
Gleichbleibend geil! Hoffentlich auch noch im Novemeber?!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, fast ringsum habe ich gut gefangen, die großen Brummer waren alle eher an der Südlichen Kante.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hei Matze! Petri zu den Fängen!
Schön, solche Berichte zu lesen#6


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sag mal, wie lange fährst du eigentlich nach Vodrup Flak?
Ich hab mal nachgemnessen, es sind bestimmt 20-24km, so 10-12sm. Ist ja doch ne ganz schöne Ecke dahin.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bei guten Wetter wie Sonntag habe ich ca. 1 Stunde gebraucht, nicht vollgas aber so 15-17 Knoten bin ich gefahren,normaler Weise tucker ich um die 10 Knoten rum aber da ich erst um 12.30 raus bin und bei dem Ententeich hat sich das prima angeboten.
Lg
Matze


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, Moin

Wir planen Anfang nächster Woche für 2 Tage rund um Fynshav zu angeln. Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie tief die Dorsche zur Zeit stehen. Lohnt es sich evtl. schon auf  Wassertiefen zw. 5 und 8 m ( wie früher einmal ) zu suchen?     

Gruß und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich habe gefangen zwischen 10-18m in letzter Zeit. 5-8 Meter habe ich jedoch nicht getestet.
Viel Glück dabei.

Hilsen
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, gestern aufn Voderups Flak 13 Dorsche gefangen zwischen 13-18m. Die Größen waren so von 45-55cm.

Hilsen
Matze


----------



## MWK (8. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir sind von 20-27.11 endlich wieder auf Als. Zum ersten Mal mit eigenem Boot und daher hab ich ein paar Fragen und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann:

1. Kostet es etwas in Fynshav zu slippen oder ist das mit den 2 € / Hafengebühr pro Nase erledigt
2. Was kostet ein Liegeplatz am Tag oder macht es Sinn das Boot jeden Tag wieder raus zu holen
3. Weiß jemand ob es oben in Holm eine Slipanlage gibt?!
4. Hat schon mal jemand im Fjord gezielt auf Dorsch gefischt (außer natürlich Sonderborg Haven...)?

Danke + Gruß,

Markus


----------



## shad (8. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

Petri, zu deinen Fängen! 
Wieso willst du denn deinen Kutter nicht mehr verkaufen?? Ich war gerade dabei, mein Erspartes zusammen zu kratzen...! Nur meine Frau hätte ich noch überreden müssen!

Hast du mal wieder versucht am pols rev???

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad.

Naja mich zieht es ja bald nach DK, und dort ohne Boot.....kaum vorstellbar,ich werde zwar noch weniger Zeit haben als jetzt aber der Weg zum Hafen beträgt dann nur noch paar Minuten... Aber wenn du wirklich interesse hast kann man drüber reden.

Ne gestern war ich nur auf Voderups Flak.Am Poel habe ich zuletzt vor den Windrädern gut gefangen,ist aber schon 2 Monate her.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Leute,ich will Fangmeldungen lesen...|uhoh:.....


----------



## Streeni (16. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:cWar Sonntag raus, nichts wars, wirklich, garnichts. Das habe ich noch nicht erlebt#c. Ich war ja nun schon oft auf Als und habe immer etwas gefangen,im Mai hatten wir super Fangergerbnisse, aber Sonntag wars ein Alptraum#q. Da war noch ein Boot, bei den Jungs sah es auch nicht besser aus. Na was solls, für mich wars das für dieses Jahr, im März werde ich den nächsten Versuch starten#h.


matze2004 schrieb:


> Leute,ich will Fangmeldungen lesen...|uhoh:.....


----------



## MWK (17. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann mir den keiner was hierzu sagen:

1. Kostet es etwas in Fynshav zu slippen oder ist das mit den 2 € / Hafengebühr pro Nase erledigt
2. Was kostet ein Liegeplatz am Tag oder macht es Sinn das Boot jeden Tag wieder raus zu holen
3. Weiß jemand ob es oben in Holm eine Slipanlage gibt?!
4. Hat schon mal jemand im Fjord gezielt auf Dorsch gefischt (außer natürlich Sonderborg Haven...)?

Würde euch auch gerne ne Fangmeldung präsentieren


----------



## Hechtpeter (17. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,


1.Slippen kostet 8 €, Hafengebühr weiss ich nicht.
2.einfach zu rechnen
3. in Nordborg ist ne kostenlose Slippe
4. im Fjord haben wir auf Seeringler nur Butt gefangen


Viel Erfolg|wavey:

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Streeni.........???? nix gefangen???? das geht doch garnich....#c
wo habt ihr gefischt?

Hilsen
Mathias


----------



## Streeni (17. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Streeni.........???? nix gefangen???? das geht doch garnich....#c
> wo habt ihr gefischt?
> 
> Hilsen
> Mathias


 Maaaaatze!!!!! Ich weiß, es war wirklich nicht unser Tag:c. Wir waren erst gegenüber von Fynshav und dann hinter Mommark#c. Alles versucht, gegen 14.00 Uhr dann abgebrochen. Das hatte ich noch nie;+.


----------



## MWK (19. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für die Infos Hechtpeter! Wenn ich nun die Liegekosten / Tag wüsste wäre Punkt 3 in der Tat eine einfache Rechenaufgabe .

Die ganze Woche solls N / NO Wind geben daher werden wir es wohl auch mal Fjord-Seitig auf Dorsch probieren.


----------



## Kleini (19. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze und andere Alsfans , werde morgen auf jeden Fall mein Glück probieren , ich war ja schon ewig nicht da. Hat einer von Euch mal am Aeroberg geangelt ? Dort hatte ich im Mai sehr gute Fänge , Pols Rev wollten wir eigentlich auch mal ansteuern . Mal schauen was so geht , melde mich Sonntag wieder hier .
Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kleini, ich war die letzten male immer aufn Voderups Flak und habe dort super gefangen.Viel Glück morgen,Windvorhersage ist ja perfekt.......leider muss ich arbeiten.....#q

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (21. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Matze !
War mal wieder super in der Nähe von Aero , hab dort ein paar Stellen wo es richtig gut geht . Wir hatten 12 größere Dorsche über 60 cm und etliche große Wittlinge mitten im Dorschschwarm um 40 cm . Meist hat man nur etwas kleinere Wittlinge , gestern nicht . Etliche schöne Plattfische und ich habe erstes mal in Dänemark einen Schellfisch gefangen !!!
Also rundum super aber nur bis ca. 14.30 Uhr dann kam immer mehr Wind und wir haben dann noch ein wenig Plattfische geangelt vor Mommark (15m Tiefe) .
Einmal wollte ich eigentlich noch fahren dieses Jahr aber Ingemarie vom Naldmose C. vermietet im Winter keine Hütten mehr . Weiss einer wie es auf Keagnes mit Hütten ist ?'
Tschüß Kleini.


----------



## babsi (21. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,#h

schau mal unter " Kegnaes Feriencenter "


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kleini, Petri !#6

Wo wart Ihr denn ca. ? Voderups Flak?

Wieso vermietet Marie nicht mehr im Winter? Habe auch gehört das sie verkaufen wollen/müssen wg der Krankheit von Robert ???

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (21. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo babsi !
Hab ich schon , da steht leider nicht ob die den Winter durch vermieten (Hütten).Trotzdem danke .


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kleini,
warum nimmst Du nicht die Ferienwohnung, ist zwar recht einfach gehalten aber man(n) kanns gut drinn wohnen.
Und verkaufen wollen sie schon länger, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab liegt es aber eher daran das Robert in den Ruhestand will.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Kleini (22. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Carsten , ja die Ferienwohnung geht zur Not auch aber die kostet 70Euro pro Nacht und eine Hütte lag bei 25 pro Person , das heisst bei 3 Mann ist es sogar preiswerter wie eine Hütte . Mal sehen .
Matze , wir fahren meistens zum Berg Aero (aber pssst. nicht weitersagen ).
Diesmal standen da auch die Fischernetze sagt auch alles oder ?
Letztes mal gings nur 20m um den Berg herum zur Sache , diesmal sogar 60-70m hinter dem ominösen Punkt noch gute Anbisse vor allem große Wittlinge .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Berg Aero....? du meinst also Nördlich vor Aero??? Da war ich schon ewig nicht mehr.Werde den Kutter auch bald rausholen, nicht das der mir wieder einfriert wie letztes Jahr......

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (22. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze !
Genau dort !
Tschüß Kleini.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Zum Nervös werden für alle, hier 2 Bilder von meinen letzten Voderups Flak Besuch..........#h

Lg Matze


----------



## shad (24. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

die Größe ist genau richtig... Die hätte ich nächstes Jahr auch gerne...:m

Gruß, 
   shad


----------



## penru (26. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
bin neu hier im "Anglerbord" und kann mich nur über die guten Fangberichte wundern u. staunen.
Hört sich ja alles ganz toll an; möchte nur gelegentlich wissen, wo man diese schönen Exemplare erwischt. 
Bin leider nur jeweils die Sommermonate von April bis Sept. in Fynshav ("Lillebaelt-Camping). Mit meinem Schlauchboot ist es schon ein ganz schönes Stück bis Aero.
Habe aber in diesem Jahr ganz zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse gehabt und will eigentlich nicht klagen.
Freue mich auch schon wieder auf die nächste Saison 2011!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So ich mach Winterpause ! Kutter ist im trockenen !
Allen schon mal frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch in 2011.Wir sehen uns in Fynshav:vik:

Lg
Matze


----------



## MWK (29. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,
zurück von einer Woche winterlicher Als-Fischerei. Wir haben ganz schön kalte Hände und schöne Fische bekommen. Leider sind wir nur am Anreisetag kurz auf der Ost-Seite rausgekommen da die ganze Woche ordentlich Wind & Welle von Nord / Nord-Ost kam. So konnten wir für ein paar Stunden vor Lysabild bis Gammelpol fischen, haben aber nur untermassige Dorsche erwischt. Den Rest der Woche haben wir im Fjord und der Sonderborg Bucht gefischt. Dabei konnten wir beim schleppen drei Meerforellen fangen, von denen eine blanke mit 67 cm richtig gut war. Außerdem haben wir rund 50 Dorsche bekommen, der schwerste knapp 3 kg und nochmal gut 100 die untermassig waren und ein paar gute Wittlinge für den Räucherofen.
Von der Meerforellen-Angelei hatte ich mir noch ein wenig mehr versprochen, aber da das Wasser an manchen Stellen im Fjord in der kurzen Zeit um bis zu 3,5 Grad gefallen war können wir mit dem Ergebniss wohl doch zufrieden sein.
Gegeslipt haben wir in Mommark, Dywig und an der neuen Brücke in Sonderborg - alles kostenlos. In Sonderborg sind wir sogar von der Politi kontrolliert worden, da wir von Anwohnern als suspekt eingeschätzt wurden... wir sahen aber auch aus mit den 10 Lagen Klamotten an... nach Inspektion von Trailer, Boot und Fang war aber alles in Ordnung.
Für mich wars das auch für dieses Jahr!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Markus, hört sich doch gut an.

Hast du mit Downrigger gefischt ? Und wie tief hattest du die Mefos?

Hilsen
Mathias


----------



## MWK (30. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,

alle drei auf flach laufende Wobbler am Sideplaner. Ich glaub Downrigger im Fjord ist mutig... wir haben hinterm Boot nur mit einfachen Tauchhilfen gearbeitet und damit schon viel Kraut gefangen.

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach Downriggern für mein Boot. Damit würde ich dann gerne mal gezielt auf Heringsfresser im Frühjahr probieren.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja am liebsten schleppe ich auch nur Tauchscheiben oder Wobbler einzeln, habe zwar auch Downrigger etc. aber nutze ich garnicht,ist mir alles zu tüddelig.

Werd im Frühjahr auch mal gezielt schleppen

Hilsen
Mathias


----------



## Fehmi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo Matze.
... habe zwar schon lange das Anglerboard gelesen, mich aber erst vor kurzem angemeldet. Bin schon seit einigen Jahren von Lillebaelt-Camping aus "tätig" (mit Wohnwagen und Boot); da wir oft durch den Hafen spazieren gehen, ist mir dein "Boots-Bild" aufgefallen. ... nur mal Interesse halber: heißt dein Quicksilver zufällig "Carpe Diem" (wobwei der Nachsatz - "ja ne, is klar" mich jedesmal zum Schmunzeln bringt.
Gruß aus Tarp
Fehmi


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej,
ich wünsche alle Fynshavnverrückten eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Viele Grüße 
Carsten

auch an Frank Röhrchen die besten Wünsche, wir kommen im Frühjahr wieder vorbei.


----------



## Marf22 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet, weil hier ja wohl mehr vom Lillebelt Campingplatz sind. Grüße an euch und ein Frohes Fest.

Vielleich erinnert sich ja noch jemand an uns. Im Juli waren wir mit nem kleinen Dreikieler unten an der Slippe am campen und im August mit einen Kajütboot! Also Grüße von der Besatzung der Aegir!#h


Grüße

Marfi


----------



## Fehmi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Marfi
... es ist ja nicht so toll - aber vielleicht erkennst du ja den ein oder anderen auf dem Bild.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fehmi,

ja da hast du richtig geguckt, da werde ich oft drauf angesprochen 

Euch auch allen ein Frohes Fest.

Juhu ab Januar fest in DK ! Endlich die Ostsee vor der Haustür

Lg
Matze


----------



## Marf22 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sicher erkenne ich da jemanden. Vorne Mani mit seiner Gummiwurst und hinten meine Wenigkeit. Müßte auf der 21 sein, oder?

Grüße 

Martin


----------



## shad (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

allen ALS - und Fynshav Fans ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2011, mit ganz vielen dicken Dorschen!!!!

Gruß,
             shad


----------



## Streeni (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Von mir natürlich auch,
ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. nächtes Jahr greifen wir wieder an:m.


----------



## babsi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hallo Fehmi,
> 
> ja da hast du richtig geguckt, da werde ich oft drauf angesprochen
> 
> ...


 
Schön Matze, dann geht Euer Traum ja endlich in Erfüllung
und wir werden uns hoffentlich öfters sehen. Ich wünsche Euch und allen anderen ein schönes Restweihnachtsfest und ein gutes erfolgreiches Jahr 2011.


----------



## Kleini (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsenfans !
Ich wünsche etwas verspätet auch allen ruhige und erholsame Festtage und einen Rutsch ins neue Jahr , geht alle vorsichtig bei dem Glatteis .....
Tschüß Kleini !


----------



## Fehmi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurze Zustandsmeldung von der dänischen Grenze: man kann in aller Ruhe seine Angelgeräte für das kommende Frühjahr fertig machen, im Anglerboard stöbern oder die Silversterparty vorbereiten - denn momentan wäre selbst die Fahrt zum Angelgewässer ein Abenteuer; auch wenn wir Angler ein bisschen (mehr oder weniger) verrückt sind: lieber jetzt zu Hause bleiben und keine gebrochenen Arme oder Beine riskieren und dafür nach der "Eiszeit" wieder richtig loslegen!
In diesem Sinne - Grüße und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Frank


----------



## scholzro (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren im August mit der Familie in ein Ferienhaus bei Sonderborg.
In den letzten Jahren waren wir immer gegenüber vom Sonderborg Schloss vom Rand aus auf Schole und Dorsch. War im letzten Jahr aber sehr mäßig, was die Ausbeute angeht.

Weiß jemand bessere Stellen zum Angeln vom Rand aus (Wathose vorhanden)? Fahren die Schiffe von Mommark oder Fynshav noch? Da könnte ich mir ja auch Mal so eine Tour gönnen, das war aber in den Jahren 2006-2008 auch keine Lösung mehr: Zu wenig Dorsch.

Danke.

Viele Grüße von Scholzro


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Dorsch läuft seit letzten Jahr wieder besser bis gut.Von Fynshavn aus kann ich dir die MS Nana von Morten empfehlen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## scholzro (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

Mensch, find ich richtig gut, werde ich wohl dann kurz vor dem August Mal versuchen zu buchen.

Schöne Grüße

Scholzro


----------



## Fehmi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
das Boot ist zwar noch beim Bauern in der Scheune, wüsste aber gerne mal, wie die Erfahrungen beim küstennahen MeFo-Schleppen im Bereich Fynshav sind. Hat da schon mal jemand Versuche gestartet?

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## danalf (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze
Biste nun schon unter die Dänen gegangen?
Wann kommt den Deine Sendung im TV,kannste das schon sagen?
Grüße von der Westküste von Lutz|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin danalf,
habe vorerst "nur" meinen Betrieb nach Sonderborg verlegt.Umziehen werden wir erst wenn Frauke eine Job Zusage aus z.b. FL oder aus DK bekommt.Ob man es dann bei VOX zu sehen bekommt entscheiden wir dann.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

wollt ihr dann bei "die Auswanderer" mitmachen? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Dann mußt du aber bitte bescheid sagen, wann das gesendet wird, ja?

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad,ich habe dort einen Bekannten der mir das Angeboten hat,also die Option haben wir sowas zu machen aber ob wir das wirklich machen weiss ich nich.Ich weiss ja jetzt schon nicht wie ich meine Aufträge schaffen soll#c

Ich spekuliere gerade den Kutter auszupacken,fertig zu machen und Februar reinzuwerfen.Ich musswieder auf See !

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, mach mal deinen Kutter fertig! Gab schon lange keine Fangberichte mehr! Mir jucken auch schon die Finger und ich zähle die Tage, bis April...!

Gruß,
          shad


----------



## Fehmi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also: wer eine warme Mütze und dicke Handschuhe hat, kann sich wieder aufs Wasser trauen. Habe am WE mal eine kleine Rundreise an der Flensburger Förde gemacht  und wie es aussieht, kann die Saison bald starten (Beweisfotos von Langballigau) - nur wie gesagt, warme Kleidung ist absolutes "Muss", denn der Wind war selbst am Ufer eisig - möchte nicht wissen, wie es draußen auf dem Wasser ist.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ende Februar soll der Kutter wieder schwimmen und dann gehts los.#6Aktuell habe ich gehört das die örtlichen Fischer sehr gut Dorsch fischen auf 10-15m....hoffentlich kein Laichdorsch....

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
das hört sich gut an! Die Berufsfischer haben die letzten Jahre ja auch alle gestöhnt. Selbst 2009, wo wir ja noch einigermaßen gefangen haben. 
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!#6

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Fehmi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Hatte schon einmal nachgefragt aber leider keine Antwort bekommen: gibt es wirklich keine Schleppangel-Erfahrungen im Bereich Fynshavn / Taksensand ?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MWK (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,

wir haben in den letzten 2 Jahren unsere ersten Gehversuche gemacht und ein paar Forellen fangen können. Zuletzt waren wir im Novemeber oben, aber hatten mit dem Wintereinbruch zu kämpfen und waren daher eher an der Süd-Westen Küste unterwegs.

Wir möchten aber Anfang April gezielt versuchen an der Ostküste einen Heringsfresser abzuschleppen - schaun wir mal obs klappt.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Fehmi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus
Danke für die Antwort.
In welchem Bereich wart ihr denn unterwegs? Die meisten fahren ja eher im Augustenborg-Fjord oder im Bereich Sonderborg; wo mietet ihr euch denn im April ein?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## shad (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fehmi,

würde dir gerne ein paar Tips geben, zum Schleppen, ist aber auch für mich absolutes Neuland. Wir wollen es Anfang April  auch ein erstes Mal versuchen. Wir haben uns mit Oberflächenwobblern und Sideplanern ausgerüstet, um damit die Küsten abzuschleppen. Mein persönliches Ziel ist es, in einer Woche wenigstens 1 Forelle zu fangen...! Werde danach natürlich berichten, wie es lief. Bin bis dahin auch über jeden Tipp dankbar, den ich kriegen kann.
Gruß,
       shad


----------



## Fehmi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad
Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung; aber das Schleppen ist nicht das Problem. Fahre mit einem Angelkollegen aus Vlotho mit ganz einfacher Ausrüstung zum Schleppen: jeder eine Angel, kleiner Blinker; Schrittgeschwindigkeit - und ab geht die Post. Darum habe ich bei dir gar keine Bedenken, dass du eine Forelle erwischt. Nur ist die Frage : Wo? Normalerweise trifft man die ganze "Bande" auf der "Als-West-Seite; es muss doch aber auch vor Fynshavn (Lillebaelt-Camping) oder Mommark funktionieren; von wo aus willst du starten?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## shad (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich muß vielleicht dazu sagen: Unser Zielfisch ist ganz klar der Dorsch! Wir haben uns vorgestellt, jeden Tag, wenn wir vom Dorschfischen zurück in den Hafen fahren, die Küsten abzuschleppen auf Mefos. Deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen, wo wir starten werden. 
Ich würde mal sagen, die gesamte Ostküste von Als sieht interessant aus. Die Südspitze werden wir auf jeden Fall ausprobieren...! Aber auch die kleinen Inseln wollen wir nicht vernachlässigen (Lyö, Avernakö, Äerö...)!

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also ich denke das der gesamte Küstenabschnitt von Fynshav in  Richtung Gammel Poel sehr interessant sein muss zum Schleppen auf Mefo,ich werde auch Anfang März voll angreifen,Kiste ist voll mit Tauchscheiben,Wobblern usw.Downrigger hab ich auch aber is nicht so mein Ding.
@shad: denk dran bei Sideplaner das "Stundenglas" zu montieren (kennzeichnung lt.KVR) da verstehen die Dänen kein Spass,ich glaube Planerboards sind auch komplett verboten in DK.

Zum testen würde ich da Wobbler und Tauchscheiben nehmen. 

Hab schon richtig Bock...hier liegt wieder Schnee....man man

Lg
Matze


----------



## MWK (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,
also ich denke auch die gesamte Ostküste ist spannend. Natürlich von Fynshav bis Gammel Pol, aber auch weiter nördlich und südlich. 
In meinen Vorstellungen ziehen im April große Heringsschwärme durch die Sonderborger Bucht. Dann werden wir zur Stelle sein und am 2. Angeltag am frühen Nachmittag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein eine 8,5 kg schwere Meerforelle aus dem Wasser ziehen .
Zuletzt waren wir auch nur mit Sideplanern und Tauchscheiben unterwegs. Ich suche aber noch zwei schöne Downrigger, sollte also irgend jemand seine los werden wollen... 
@Matze: Müssen wir dann wirklich ein Stundenglas montieren?! Ist das nur beim Schleppen so oder auch bei anderer Angelei? Also Stundeglas bzw. grün/weiß beim schleppen bzw. "trollen" und beim pilken rot/weiß?!
@Frank: Ich weiß noch nicht wo wir uns einmieten, im November waren wir in Nordborg. Im April wohl eher irgendwo bei Mommark.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## shad (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs,
jetzt klärt mich mal bitte auf: Was ist genau ein "Stundenglas" ? Eine Kennzeichnung für das Boot, das geschleppt wird??? Warum sollten sideplaner in DK verboten sein? Wo kann man dieses denn in Erfahrung bringen? Sollte das wirklich so sein, hätte ich da günstig ein paar zu verkaufen...|uhoh:

Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Fehmi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad
Ein Stundenglas ist ein schwarzer Signalkörper (sieht aus wie zwei mit einer Spitze aufeinander stehende Dreiecke / Sanduhr) , der nach den KVR = Kolisionsverhütungsregeln, von fischenden (damit manövrierbehinderten) Fahrzeugen / Trawlern am Tage zu führen ist.
Dabei wird ein Trawler definiert: Fahrzeug, das mit Schleppnetz oder anderem geschlepptem Fangerät fischt.
*Sind wir dann ein Trawler?*
Andere Quellen sagen noch dazu, dass die KVR nur Anwendung finden, wenn durch das Fangerät der nötige Abstand zum vorbeifahrenden Boot vergrößert werden muss.
*Sideplaner? Kennzeichnung in rot und grün, je nach Seite!*
Heißt das dann, dass ich meinen Blinker hinter dem Boot herschleppen kann, ohne besondere Kennzeichnung?

Ich hoffe, mit der Definition konnte ich dir helfen - die Umsetzung scheint aber gar nicht so einfach zu sein!

Gruß
Frank


(weitere Signalkörper: Ankerball, Zylinder,Kegel, Rhombus)


----------



## snofla (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wir wollen über die tollen Tage zu Frank, wollen wir mal hoffen das das Wetter passt...............bin schon richtig heiss.......:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sideplaner ist ok in DK.Planerboards sind meineswissens verboten in DK.
Guckt da mal auf die Seiten des "Bootsanglerclub", da findet man einige Infos und auch ein Merkblatt über Kennzeichnung von Schleppenden Booten.
Stundenglas muss auf jeden Fall gezeigt werden bei schleppenden Wasserfahrzeugen.

So wird es vorgeschrieben....aber ob es alle machen....

War ja nur mal sonne Info.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

vielen Dank für eure Infos! Bin ja schon mal froh, wenn sideplaner in DK nicht verboten sind. Ja und wegen so einem Stundenglas muß ich dann Frank Röhrchen mal fragen, ob er so etwas hat!
 Bis denne,
       shad


----------



## Onkelfester (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mal was Anderes.

ich fahre in der letzten Märzwoche (25-28.03.) nach Mommark. Gibt es dann Wattwürmer zu kaufen?


----------



## armyn (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin
ich bin auch in der letzten Märzwoche auf Als. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort irgendwo im oder am Wasser. Ich bin aber auf Mefos aus.:vik:
bis denne

Würmer? keine ahnung#c


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes.
> 
> ich fahre in der letzten Märzwoche (25-28.03.) nach Mommark. Gibt es dann Wattwürmer zu kaufen?


 
Hi

Wattis meist auf Vorbestellung,ins Fynshav hängt nen Schild im Ort an ner Strasse nähe Hafen= Angel-Würmer,falls es da noch hängt.

Seeringelwürmer gibs bei Frank "WRS Charter" im Laden (auch besser vorbestellen) der Laden ist gut 5-6km vor Fynshav,da kannst auch fragen ob Wattis gehen.


lg#h


----------



## Onkelfester (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke! 
Hast du eventuell noch Kontaktinformationen? Tel....Email?


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das frißt dich fast auf wenn du hier in das thema gehst/öffnest,und es guckt dich an mit großen Dorschaugen ganz groß über diesen trööt.:q:q:q


Aber du kannst auch hier klicken.

http://www.wrs-charterboot.de/


lg#h


----------



## Onkelfester (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jep, da hast du mal recht! Nachdenken hätte sicher geholfen...#q

Ich denke, daß Seeringler zu der Zeit eher zu erwarten sind. Wie ködert ihr die an? Mit oder ohne Zange? Im Stück oder in Stücken?;+


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Aufziehen immer aufziehen,und ein ende vom Wurm kappen so das der Saft und geruch rauskommt.

Von Stückchen.....halt ich garnix weil die dann zu schnell auslaufen.

Spinnerblättchen vorm Wurm wirkt manchmal wunder.



Bei eigenen Boot Leihboot:

Sehr gute Plattenecken findet ihr vor Aero (Nordspitze bis mitte Insel Aero richtung Süd).
Und vor Lyo richtung Ost,hab dir mal die ecken rot gemacht wo wir immer Platten fangen.

Der Kreis ist nen Loch gut 40-50m tief,da ist auch gut mit Dorsch,da stehen auch meistens viele Netze,dann weißte du bist richtig,falls kein GPS Echo vorhanden.

Tiefenkarte gibs auch bei Frank als Kopie. 

lg#h


----------



## Onkelfester (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super! Vielen Dank! #6


----------



## Kleini (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey, ich kenne die Gegend auch ganz gut aber dieses 40-50m Loch hab ich noch nicht gefunden , GPS-Daten davon hast Du nicht zufällig , da ich nur nach GPS fahre . Die Plattfischecke zwischen Lyo und Dyreborg ist echt gut da haben wir meistens richtig große dranbekommen .
Ich hole meine Seeringelwürmer nur noch in Flensburg - Weiche , Ochsenweg 27  , da stehen die Wurmautomaten (1und2 Eurostücke vorbereiten), da komm ich sowieso durch und brauch nicht lange umherfahren .
Wir fahren am Montag und Dienstag nach Fynshavn wenns Wetter so bleibt , erstes mal dieses Jahr . Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## KeildieHafenratte (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin allerseits,


also wir ( ich & MWK ) haben soeben ganz entspannt eine Woche alsen im april gebucht . Das bedeutet im umkehrschluss, dass wir den heringsfressern und groß dorschen nachstellen werden ... jetzt heisst es also nur noch , die stunden zählen ... wie MWK schon gesagt hat , sind wir grad dabei das schleppangeln rund um alsen etwas auszutesten ... wobei, nachdem ich eben frisch aus der kühltruhe ein schneeweisses november dorsch filet mir zu leibe führte , weiss ich nicht mehr so recht, welcher fisch jetzt mein liebling sein soll ....


frisches PETRI


----------



## Kleini (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Gründler !
Danke für die Infos , hab gerade Windguru geschaut und zack  hat es sich schon wieder erledigt mit Montag oder Dienstag . Warten ist wieder angesagt , ist halt eine Windanfällige Ecke . Hast Du schon mal einen Steinbutt erlegt dort ? Das wäre mal was richtig gutes , kann man die Dinger gezielt beangeln ?
Tschüß Kleini , der auf weniger Wind wartet.


----------



## babsi (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,

ich weiß, dass meine Nachbarn ab und zu mal einen Steinbutt im Høruphavfjord mit dem Netz fangen. Selber gesehen habe ich einen von ca. 40 cm. Ich werde in diesem Frühjahr selber mal mit der Angel angreifen.
Butt habe ich im letzten Jahr hier oben gut gefangen. 
Eine Frage konnten mir hier auch die alten Hasen nicht beantworten. Warum fängt man relativ wenige Goldbutt? Hat jemand von Euch darüber etwas gehört?


----------



## C.K. (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> Warum fängt man relativ wenige Goldbutt?



Diese Frage kann ich Dir leider auch nicht beantworten. Nur wenn man welche fängt, sind die richtig fett!

Steinbutt, wird sehr sehr selten gefangen, ist dann aber so wie bei den Goldbutts.


----------



## Kleini (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja ich glaube mir hat ein älterer Däne erzählt das am Bredgrund öfter mal einer in den Netzen ist meist gute aber mit der Angel habe ich noch von keinem gehört .
Im Moment siehts am Mittwoch und Donnerstag recht gut aus mit dem Wind aber es wechselt ständig , mal sehen .


----------



## Onkelfester (1. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



armyn schrieb:


> moin
> Ich bin aber auf Mefos aus.:vik:


Auf Mefos würde ich ja auch gern mal angeln.
Leider scheitert das am Fehlen einer Wathose. Das liegt weniger an der Motivation eine zu kaufen als vielmehr an meiner Schuhgröße 50.#q
Die Hersteller von Wathosen scheinen der Meinung zu sein, daß jeder, der Füße über Schuhgröße 47 hat damit über das Wasser laufen kann und deshalb sowieso keine Wathose braucht.
Gibt es da auch Stellen, an denen man Mefos vom Ufer aus nachstellen kann?


----------



## Onkelfester (7. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage...|bla:

Wie schon erwähnt fahre ich am letzten Märzwochenende nach Mommark und da mit nem Kutter raus.

Was kann ich denn um diese Zeit erwarten?
Is da mit Heringen zu rechnen? Wie sieht es dann mit Platten aus?
Oder ist es doch besser sich auf Dorsch zu konzentrieren?


----------



## Fehmi (7. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Habe gestern kleine "Kontrollfahrt" zu meinem Campingplatz in Fynshavn / Lillebaelt-Camping gemacht. Nach Aussage des Besitzers sollen sich tatsächlich schon einige eine kalte Nase holen und Dorsche fangen; Sonntag war das Wetter wirklich super - viel Sonne und wenig Wind hätten einen schon aufs Wasser locken können; leider steht das Boot noch beim Bauern in der Scheine, aber wenn am 01.April die Camping-Saison losgeht, ... .
@ Matze:
hast du gestern "den Tag genutzt" oder steht "Carpe Diem" noch im Trockenen?

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Fehmi,
Samstag kommt mein Motorspezi und macht eine gründliche Inspektion und dann werde ich wohl nächste Woche wieder im Hafen liegen und dann geht wieder los.....hab Heizung an Bord schön Wobbler und Tauchscheiben raus,Tür zu,Heizung an.......herrlich...

Lg aus Sonderborg
Matze


----------



## snofla (8. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin männers

ich bin einer von denen die sich am WE die kalte Nase geholt haben

waren am Freitag Samstag Sonntag in Fynshav zum fischen

die dorsche stehen noch tief so ab 24-36mtr,scheinbar sind sie auch noch voll am laichen denn gierig waren sie nicht............ man merkte nur ein leichtes zupfen und schon musste man da sein,die Fische hatten fast alle noch Laich drinne,kleine fangen ist kein Problem.

vom Wetter her war es bis auf Samstag morgen super,aber wenn nix beisst machts bei den Temps nicht wirklich Spass

waren denke ich zu früh dran,Frank hat uns wie immer mit Tipps gefüttert aber wie gesagt die Mäuler der Fische waren dicht


----------



## Streeni (11. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Als Fans!!!! Endlich ist es bei mir wieder so weit, in drei Wochen bin ich vor Ort und werde mein Glück versuchen:vik:. Wie läuft es denn im Moment? Kann mir schon jemand Infos geben|bla:?


----------



## snofla (11. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



snofla schrieb:


> moin männers
> 
> 
> die dorsche stehen noch tief so ab 24-36mtr,scheinbar sind sie auch noch voll am laichen denn gierig waren sie nicht............ man merkte nur ein leichtes zupfen und schon musste man da sein,die Fische hatten fast alle noch Laich drinne,kleine fangen ist kein Problem.
> ...




in drei wochen sollte es anders laufen.........


----------



## scholzro (13. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, was hier steht aber ich nehme mal an, dass ich Euch mit dem Buchtipp, den ich mir gerade gekauft haben (Angelführer Als, Küste und Fjorde. von der Rapsbande) nur ein ganz müdes Lächeln auf das Gesicht zaubere, oder? |rolleyes

http://www.buch.de/buch/11297/704_der_angelfuehrer_als__reise.html

Ich selber werde mich jedenfalls vor unserer Sommertour vom 07. August an, mal richtig schlau machen. Dann kann ich hier Mal Fragen beantworten und nicht immer nur blöde Fragen stellen. Oder ist das Buch nicht gut???? |bla:

Gruß 

scholzro


----------



## ttpaw (13. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Doch doch das Buch ist top !  Uns hat es auf jeden Fall einen guten Überblick verschafft.


----------



## Fehmi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Scholzro
Natürlich ist das Buch bekannt - aber bestimmt nicht bei allen Angelkollegen; und auch wenn ich noch nicht so lange am "Boardleben" teilnehme (aber schon lange an der Küste unterwegs bin), staune ich doch immer wieder, welche Tipps und Hinweise man bekommt. Jeder soll sich das herausziehen, was er braucht und was er verwenden kann; und du kennst ja den Spruch: "Es gibt keine blöden Fragen - nur blöde Antworten!".
Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## penru (19. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Fehmi,
freue mich immer, wenn ich von Dir ein paar "Tipps" bekommen kann.
Wir sehen uns in DK - Lillebaelt - oder??
Gruß Penru#h#h#h


----------



## Fehmi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Penru
"Zähne zusammen beißen" - bald ist es geschafft und die Camping-Saison beginnt wieder.

Grüße 
Frank


----------



## Onkelfester (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kommendes Wochenende ist es nun endlich soweit, daß ich auf die Insel komme. :vik:
Kann mir jemand sagen was zur Zeit so geht?


----------



## AAlfänger (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind vom4.05- 8.05 2011 in Fynshavn. Mich würde nun interresieren, wie es mit Supermärkten dort aussieht.#h

Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Aalfänger,
in Fynshavn gibt es einen Supermarkt da bekommt ihr alles was ihr braucht, gegenüber ist die Pölserbude für's Hot Dog danach.
vh
Carsten


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,#h


wer kennt den Lillebaelt Camping, und wie sicher kann man da Boote abstellen ?#c
Ich möchte demnächst auch dort hinfahren.

Gruß

W.|wavey:


----------



## Fehmi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo "Wackelschwanz"
Lillebaelt-Camping hat für größere Boote einen eigenen Stellplatz, der zur Straße hin mit einem abschließbaren Schlagbaum versehen ist. Kleinere Boote von Kurz-Campern stehen normalerweise an den Wohnwagen, so dass man sie immer im Blick hat.
Der Platz öffnet zwar erst am 01.April, wenn du aber vorher spezielle Fragen hast, ist die kostengünstigste Variante eine Mail an www.lillebaelt-camping.dk  . Jens (Besitzer) antwortet normalerweise umgehend.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir sind vom4.05- 8.05 2011 in Fynshavn. Mich würde nun interresieren, wie es mit Supermärkten dort aussieht.#h
> 
> Gruß Aalfänger


 

Hallo Aalfänger 
Noch ein Hinweis zu den Supermärkten; der "Superbrugsen" in Fynshavn wurde dir ja schon genannt. Der nächste Anlaufpunkt wäre "um die Ecke" Augustenborg und wenn es mal "heimisch" werden soll, findest du in Sonderborg LIDL und Aldi; und im Einkaufszentrum Bilka könnte man vom Weber-Grill, über  Motorenöl auch noch eine Jeans bekommen (wenn auch nicht zum "Schnäppchenpreis) - und sogar den ein- oder anderen Forellenblinker.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze  
Fehmi


----------



## AAlfänger (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Femi, hallo Carsten,
vielen Dank für eure schnellen Infos, somit kann ich heute Abend
meine Mitangler beruhigen, das sie dort nicht verhungern müssen. Ich bin schon mindestens 35 Jahre Dänemark Urlauber, aber erst einmal auf Als gewesen. Ich hatte mal einen Kurzurlaub in Mommark gebucht und bin fürchterlich reingefallen. Damals bin ich gleich nach 3 Stunden wieder abgereist, so das ich nichts von Als gesehen habe!|wavey:
Da wir diesmal bei Frank Röhrchen gebucht haben und ich bisher nur gutes gelesen habe bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, das wir eine gute Angeltour haben werden.#6

Gruß Aalfänger


----------



## wackelschwanz (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> Hallo "Wackelschwanz"
> Lillebaelt-Camping hat für größere Boote einen eigenen Stellplatz, der zur Straße hin mit einem abschließbaren Schlagbaum versehen ist. Kleinere Boote von Kurz-Campern stehen normalerweise an den Wohnwagen, so dass man sie immer im Blick hat.
> Der Platz öffnet zwar erst am 01.April, wenn du aber vorher spezielle Fragen hast, ist die kostengünstigste Variante eine Mail an www.lillebaelt-camping.dk  . Jens (Besitzer) antwortet normalerweise umgehend.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank,#h

danke erstmal für Deine Bilder und die Schnelle Antwort.|bla:
Sicher werde ich den Besitzer auch noch per Email selber fragen, doch ich bevorzuge es immer erst Gleichgesinnte nach deren Erfahrungen zu fragen.
Außerdem würde ein Campingplatzbesitzer glaube ich mal nie zugeben das bei Ihm z.B." Motorenklau" stattfindet.
Aber nichts desto trotz macht der Platz aber einen Guten Eindruck.#6
Wollen wir mal das beste hoffen.

Gruß

W.


----------



## shad (21. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,

war eigentlich mal wieder jemand raus und kann gute Nachrichten melden? :m

Gruß,
                 shad


----------



## MWK (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,

wir fahren in 17 Tagen... kanns nicht mehr abwarten . Die neuen Downrigger sind montiert und alle anderen Umbauten am Boot sind auch bald abgeschlossen. Wir haben eine Hütte in Skovemose. Ich hatte schon mal erfolglos versucht in einem anderen Thread rauszukriegen wie es mit den Slippanlagen Gammelpol und auf Kaegnes aussieht. Kann mir einer von euch was dazu sagen? Ich hab ein Foto von der Slippe in Gammelpol gefunden was gar nicht so vertrauenserweckend aussah.
Wie verhält sich das generell mit den Slipanlagen der Campingplatzbetreiber - dürfen diese auch von nicht Gästen genutzt werden? 
Danke & Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In Mommark und Fynshav findest du SlipAnlagen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## MWK (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,
danke für die Info - die kenn ich auch schon. Wobei Mommark nicht nur zu empfelen ist, dass die Rampe einfach irgendwann aufhört hab ich selbst schon rausgefunden  Fynshav hat ne super Rampe, für 8,50 € glaub ich. Mir sind auch die Slipanlagen in Sonderborg und oben in Dyvig bekannt, sind auch beide ganz ok.
Da wir allerdings dieses Mal unser Haus im Süden haben und wir die Sonderboger Bucht, Middelgrund etc. austesten wollten suche ich gezielt nach einer ordentlichen Slippe im Süden. Gammelpol wäre ideal da 3 Minunten von unserer Hütte entfernt.
Danke nochmal!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## wackelschwanz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Moin Matze,
> danke für die Info - die kenn ich auch schon. Wobei Mommark nicht nur zu empfelen ist, dass die Rampe einfach irgendwann aufhört hab ich selbst schon rausgefunden  Fynshav hat ne super Rampe, für 8,50 € glaub ich. Mir sind auch die Slipanlagen in Sonderborg und oben in Dyvig bekannt, sind auch beide ganz ok.
> Da wir allerdings dieses Mal unser Haus im Süden haben und wir die Sonderboger Bucht, Middelgrund etc. austesten wollten suche ich gezielt nach einer ordentlichen Slippe im Süden. Gammelpol wäre ideal da 3 Minunten von unserer Hütte entfernt.
> Danke nochmal!
> ...



Hallo Markus,#h

meintest Du diese Slipanlage in Mommark ?
Allerdings kenne ich auch nur die.
Dann hast Du auf jeden Fall recht, gut sieht anders aus.|uhoh:

Gruß

W.


----------



## Fehmi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus
Drei Minuten bis zur Rampe wäre natürlich super - aber wenn sich der Zustand nicht geändert hat, möchte ich ein größeres Boot in Gammelpöl nicht trailern (siehe Bilder).
Gruß
Fehmi
(Hör´ auf Matze oder kontaktiere die Campingplatzbesitzer; der erste Campingplatz auf Kaegnes (über den Damm, dann links) hat auch eine Rampe!)

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## penru (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Fehmi, 
Bilder mit Ablichtung von Personen ins Internet zu setzen bedürfen der jeweiligen Zustimmung dieser!! Oder man ist bereit eine entspr. "Nutzunggebühr" zu zahlen.
Das kann natürlich auch in der "Bierwährung" erfolgen.l
Jetzt poliere mal erst Deinen Wohnwagen, damit wir uns dann auf Lillebaelt-Camping wieder sehen.
LG
Penru
#h#h#h#6


----------



## Fehmi (22. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich zahle in der gewünschten Währung!
Bis bald

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MWK (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tach zusammen,
eure Fotos (im übrigen Danke Frank & W. fürs zahlen der Lizensrechte )von Mommark und Gammelpol zeigen genau was ich meinte... wobei Mommark schon möglich ist, wenn man eben um die Kante weiß. Aber Gammelpol macht mir schon ein wenig Angst, wenn dann noch Wind und Welle dazu kommen...
Dann versuch ich mal Kontakt mit dem Campingplatz auf Kaegnes herzustellen und rauszukriegen ob auch "nicht Gäste" slippen dürfen.
Beste Grüße,
Markus


----------



## babsi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

ich war heute beim Drejet (Damm nach Kegnaes) und habe mit Anglern gesprochen. Die sagten mir, dass es im Moment kein schönes Angeln ist. Nur braune Suppe und seid zwei Tagen keinen Fischkontakt. Man kann nicht den Grund sehen.
Sie waren auch bei den Windrädern auf Kegnaes und anderen Stellen. Überall das gleiche. Das Wasser hat zwei Grad.


----------



## shad (24. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

"braune Suppe"??? Wo kommt das denn her? Oder besser gesagt, wie entsteht das? Algen?? Oder einfach nur aufgewühlt???

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Onkelfester (24. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gilt das für die Brandungsangler oder wird auch vom Boot aus nichts gefangen???


----------



## babsi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

ich habe nur mit Anglern gesprochen, die mit der Wathose auf Mefo auswaren. Wie es mit dem Boot draußen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe mein Boot noch nicht im Wasser. Genaues über die Entstehung der Algen konnte ich nicht herausfinden. Am Samstag treffe ich mich mit Leuten vom Bootsangelclub. Ich werde mich dann schlau machen.


----------



## snofla (24. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

die braune Suppe hatten wir auch als wir da waren,am Freitag 04.03 und Samstag 05.03 war das Wasser noch klar ..............am Sonntag war sie dann braun................


----------



## MWK (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Werner,
hast du evtl. schon was von Heringen/ Heringsanglern in Sonderborg oder Augustenborg mitbekommen?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## wackelschwanz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> "braune Suppe"??? Wo kommt das denn her? Oder besser gesagt, wie entsteht das? Algen?? Oder einfach nur aufgewühlt???
> 
> ...



Ist bestimmt schon Löschwasser aus Fukushima

Gruß

W.


----------



## Torsk1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> "braune Suppe"??? Wo kommt das denn her? Oder besser gesagt, wie entsteht das? Algen?? Oder einfach nur aufgewühlt???
> 
> ...


 

MoinMoin 

Schau mal hier, es handelt sich um eine "kaltwasseralge"
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/foelg_algeopblomstring_fra_satellit_paa_dmidk

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/sites/default/files/Pressemed.%20marts41.pdf

Soll wohl bei 5° Wassertempertur wieder verschwinden. Hatten wir vor ein paar Jahren schonmal...


----------



## babsi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Markus,

ich war Anfang der Woche am Hafen in Augustenborg. Habe dort keinen Angler gesehen. Ich schätze, daß das Wasser noch zu kalt ist. Es hat ca. 2-3 Grad. Genauso wird es wohl in Sonderburg aussehen. Das Wetter wird hier oben jetzt auch wieder kälter. Wenn ich über Heringe etwas erfahre, werde ich hier vermelden.


----------



## Fehmi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Gut, dass der Hafen von Augustenborg mal angesprochen wurde; habe vor zwei Jahren gehört, dass Anglern dort von der Polizei die Angeln weggenommen wurden und sie auch noch eine Strafe zahlen mussten, weil dort das Angeln verboten ist!
Ist das nur ein Märchen, oder ist da was dran?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Der Hafen von Augustenburg ist zur Fischruhezone erklärt worden.
Wir waren öfter zum Heringsangeln dort. Soweit ich mitbekommen habe ,haben sich die Chefs des Hafenbetiebes aufgeregt wegen der andauernd parkenden Autos dort.Auch Dänische Autos.
Ob dieses Verbot noch besteht kann ich nicht 100 % beantworten. Ich denke für den ohnehin absinkenden Tourismus hätte man das anders regeln sollen. Etliche Angler(auch wir ) fahren dort nicht mehr hin.
Im Hafengebiet steht kein Angelverbotsschild bis heute !!!

Hilsen Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das die Dänen da durchgegriffen haben ist auch gut so ! Zu viele,meist Deutsche Angler haben dort wilde Sau gespielt und sich da benommen als wenn es danach keine Heringe mehr gibt.
Außerdem Schleuse,d.h. Schutzzone ! aber keiner hatts kapiert und dann die Autos da kreuz und quer geparkt,am besten gleich ins Wasser....sodaß die ansessige Firma dort teilweise garnicht mehr mit ihren Fahrzeugen durchkam.Selber Schuld würd ich sagen.#q

Matze


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wie gesagt,es waren nicht nur deutsche autos dort#d
parkverbotsschilder hätten auch wohl gereicht #t
ich weiß von etlichen anglern die dort nicht mehr hinfahren,die hütten bleiben leer.
eigentor#t


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh ja, und weil die jetzt nicht mehr kommen bleibt Insel Als jetzt ganz leer.........|uhoh:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

das hast du falsch verstanden.


----------



## babsi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> 
> wir fahren in 17 Tagen... kanns nicht mehr abwarten . Die neuen Downrigger sind montiert und alle anderen Umbauten am Boot sind auch bald abgeschlossen. Wir haben eine Hütte in Skovemose. Ich hatte schon mal erfolglos versucht in einem anderen Thread rauszukriegen wie es mit den Slippanlagen Gammelpol und auf Kaegnes aussieht. Kann mir einer von euch was dazu sagen? Ich hab ein Foto von der Slippe in Gammelpol gefunden was gar nicht so vertrauenserweckend aussah.
> Wie verhält sich das generell mit den Slipanlagen der Campingplatzbetreiber - dürfen diese auch von nicht Gästen genutzt werden?
> ...


 
Moin Markus,

bist Du mit der Slippanlage auf Kegnaes weitergekommen?
Man kann auf dem Campingplatz in Sønderby auch als Nichtcamper slippen. Musst nur am Kiosk anmelden.


----------



## Marf22 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin!

Wir sind auch in 3 Wochen eine Woche auf Kaegnes, hat einer von euch Bilder von der Slippe auf dem Campingplatz Sonderby.

Von da immer nach Sven hoch gurken is ja auch nicht der Hit!

Frank, bist du um Ostern auch auf dem Lillebelt-Platz? Würden dann mal rüber kommen, mit Boot und mit raus fahren. Wir wollen mal die Riffe vor Gammelpol ausprobiern. 
Zum campen ist es leider noch zu kalt in unserem Zelt, sonst wären wir auch wieder nach Lillebelt Camping!


----------



## shad (27. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> "braune Suppe"??? Wo kommt das denn her? Oder besser gesagt, wie entsteht das? Algen?? Oder einfach nur aufgewühlt???
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
Danke für die Antworten. Weiß jemand, ob sich das auf die Fischerei vom Boot auswirkt, bzw. den Fischen auf den Magen schlägt??? Wir sind in 10 Tagen in Fynshav und wenn dann wegen der Algen nichts läuft, wäre das ganz schön doof #d...

Gruß,
              shad


----------



## wackelschwanz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,#h

hier sind ein paar Bilder von der Silpe !

Gruß

W.


----------



## Marf22 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, die macht doch nen guten Eindruck! Besser als das Dingen in Mommark oder Kegeanas #6

Und wir sind nur 500m Luftlinie untergebracht!

Besten Dank fürs Bilder stellen! #6

Grüße

Marfi


----------



## babsi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Na, die macht doch nen guten Eindruck! Besser als das Dingen in Mommark oder Kegeanas #6
> 
> Und wir sind nur 500m Luftlinie untergebracht!
> 
> ...


 
Moin,
SØnderby liegt auf Kegnaes.


----------



## Onkelfester (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir waren vergangenes Wochenende von Mommark mit der Lykkepigen rausgefahren.
Das Wasser sieht immer noch aus wie der Kaffe von meiner Schweigermutter.
Trotzdem waren es zwei herrliche Tage mit Sonnenschein, wenig Wind und viel Fisch.
Am Samstag hatten wir zu zweit 25 Fische über 50 cm und vielleicht  nochmal soviele darunter. Am zweiten Tag waren es unbedeutend weniger.
Was mich verwundert hatte war, daß es absolut unmöglich war Plattfisch  an den Haken zu bekommen. Gerade mal eine Briefmarke hab ich gefangen.
Egal. Der Fischreichtum und das schöne Wetter haben das zur Nebensache gemacht. :vik:


----------



## shad (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Onkelfester,

Petri Heil, zu Euren Fängen! Haben die Dorsche wie gewohnt gebissen, oder habt ihr anders gefischt, als bei "normalem" Wasser? Habt Ihr z.B. besonders grelle Köderfarben benutzt? Gruß,
       shad


----------



## MWK (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Männer,
danke für die Infos & Fotos zu der Slippe in Sonderby, dass sieht für mein Geschmack sehr gut aus und steigert meine Vorfreud noch weiter . Ich hab den Campingplatzbetreiber noch nicht erreichen können - die Saison fängt dort wohl am 01. April an. Aber nach euren Infos bin ich frohen Mutes und wir fahren dann einfach spontan vorbei wenn wir oben sind.
@ Onkelfenster: Auch von mir Petri zu den Dorschen! Gibst du auch etwas zum wie und wo bekannt ? Gabs Schwiegermutter´s Kaffe nur in Strandnähe oder wurde auch weiter draußen serviert? Hattet Ihr Heringsechos?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Onkelfester (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Shad

Die Fänge waren halbe/halbe auf Springer japanrot/schwarz oder nur Japanrot und kleinen Pilker, bei dem die Farbe ziemlich egal war. Hauptsache so leicht wie möglich. Wir lagen meist so bei 60 Gramm.
Gut gefangen haben wir auch auf Wattwurm als Nachläufermontage. Da sind mir aber zu viele Kleine draufgegangen. Das Verhältnis war etwa 50:50.
Gummifisch habe ich auch probiert. Alles von Pink für Motoroil. Da gingen zwar Größere aber wesentlich weniger drauf.


----------



## Onkelfester (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ MWK. Die Suppe war überall. Wir sind von Mommark Richtung Sonderborg  unterwegs gewesen und haben eigentlich überall gefangen wo es etwas  tiefer wurde.
Heringe waren völlige Fehlanzeige.
Das Boot hatte sogar Sonar und weil ich auch gern Hering haben wollte haben wir auch damit gesucht (das geht dann wohl 150 m im Viertelkreis voraus) aber Hering war völlige Fehlanzeige. Genau wie Wittling. Wir hatten keinen Einzigen!


----------



## Marf22 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin,
> SØnderby liegt auf Kegnaes.




Ja, hatte mich blöd ausgedrückt. Im Trööt sind noch andere Bilder von einer anderen Slippe auf Kegnaes......hattemich auf die bezogen. 

Bin ja nicht das erste mal oben


----------



## shad (5. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

morgen ist es soweit: 1 Woche Fynshav!!! Endlich!!!!!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es läuft, z.Zt.? Lassen sich noch immer Dorsche überlisten, trotz braunem Kaffees? Wie sieht es mit Mefos vom Strand aus? Gibt es eine "Kaffefreie Zone", oder macht die Spinnangelei vom Ufer zur Zeit keinen Sinn? Ist noch jemand draussen, in der Zeit?

Gruß an alle,
                    shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad.7
Bin fast jede Mittagspauseim Hafen, ich glaube die braune Suppe ist Geschichte.Ich weiss das Frank und Kuddel der Fuchs gestern los waren aber hab keine Fangmeldungen.Seit ihr Samstag auch los? Wenn Wetter ok, bin ich dabei.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Kann Matzes Aussage nur bestätigen; war zwar am Wochenende nicht draußen, habe aber Wohnwagen in Fynshavn / Lillebaelt-Camping aufgebaut - und das Wasser sah wieder super aus !
Siehe "Beweisfotos".
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MWK (5. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
auch bei mir haben akute Schlafstörungen wegen Vorfreude eingesetzt... wir starten Freitag Nacht für eine Woche. Wasser gut, Wetter gut - Alles gut! Gestern ist mein Trolling-Geschirr angekommen, die Mefo Fänge scheinen ja überall super zu laufen und wenn jetzt noch jemand etwas positives zur Dorschangelei schreibt fall ich vom Schreibtischstuhl und komm heute abend wieder nicht zu schlafen 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## shad (5. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Männers,

das hört sich doch gut an, daß die braune Suppe weg ist. 
Hey Matze, Du kennst uns doch: NATÜRLICH sind wir am Samstag auch raus - wenn es das Wetter zu läßt!!!
Ich werde nachher nochmal mit Frank telefonieren, dann sagt er mir bestimmt, wie es lief. Melde mich dann wieder,
Gruß,
      shad


----------



## shad (6. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Guten Morgen,

sooo, in 1h geht es los...! Wind sieht ja nicht so prächtig aus, für die nächsten Tage, aber wir machen das Beste draus. Melde mich dann Ende nächster Woche wieder, mit einem kleinen Bericht.

Gruß,
      shad

Ach ja: Frank war mit 3 Kollegen an 2 Tagen hintereinander raus und sie haben jeden Tag ca. 30 gehabt...!


----------



## freibadwirt (8. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Shad
dann mal viel Spass und lass von dir hören.
Andreas


----------



## jk7190 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

nabend zusammen

wollte über ostern noch mal hoch nach fynshav! wie siehts denn aus mit denn dorschen wird noch gut gefangen oder hält es sich in grenzen?
und wenn wie tief angelt ihr zur zeit!
hoffe dieses jahr fängt genau so gut an wie ich das letzte beendet hab!
mit wetter und fisch


----------



## snofla (13. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

nabend Johannes

wenn du mit Helmut fährst kann ja (fast) nix schiefgehen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## shad (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute, 
hier ein kleiner Bericht, von unserem Angelurlaub in Fynshav, April 2011!

Tag 1:
Voller Vorfreude in Fynshav angekommen, Unterkunft bezogen und nochmal für 3h raus zum Fischen! Es ging mit unserer Arvor Richtung Nord, zur Fahrwassertonne. Wir wollten die Kanten um 17-30 Meter auf Dorsch abklopfen. Kleine Pilker + Beifänger montiert und schon sausten die Dinger in die Tiefe. Das Farbecholot war voll von Fisch, aber wir haben keinen Einzigen an den Haken bekommen!! Das hat uns erstmal einen Dämpfer verpasst, denn an diesen Stellen lief es die letzten Jahre immer gut, bei uns. 
Tag 2:
Wir wollten es heute am Pols Rev probieren. Gummifische mit Jigköpfen von 28g reichten aus, um in 20m zu fischen! Und siehe da: Es lief! Viiiiele untermaßige Dorsche von 10cm - 40cm, aber auch Gute dabei, bis 3kg! Wir brachten es heute auf 32 Dorsche, zum Mitnehmen!
Tag 3:
Sturm! An Rausfahren war bei Windstärke 8 aus Nord nicht zu denken. Wir versuchten unser Glück an der Südspitze von Als auf Mefo, was aber leider eine Nullnummer wurde. Das Wasser war immer noch sehr angetrübt von den Algen.
Tag 4:
Fast Windstille, mit Vollgas zum Pols Rev! Zwischen 17 - 23m die Köder in die Tiefe gelassen, Dorsche hatten Hunger! Keine Drift ohne einen Maßigen Dorsch gemacht! Diesen Tag brachten wir es auf 72 Stück! Wieder viele Untermaßige, Die Größten bis 3kg, viele Aussteiger!!!
Tag 5:
Es lief wie an dem Tag zuvor, Ergebnis 84 Dorsche!
Tag 6:
Ab jetzt waren wir nur noch zu Zweit. Wieder sehr wenig Wind, Beißverhalten der Dorsche wie die Tage zuvor! Ergebnis: 56 Dorsche vom Pols Rev!
Tag 7:
Sturm! Wir waren etwas enttäuscht, daß wir nicht raus konnten, aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, dann hat uns dieser Tag Pause sehr gut getan, um uns ein wenig zu erholen, denn der Rücken und die Arme schmerzten schon ein wenig!|rolleyes
Tag 8:
Immernoch Sturm! Wir fuhren Morgends an den Forellenpuff und fingen uns 4 schöne Forellen - eine echte Alternative, wenn man wegen Wind nicht rausfahren kann!! Nachmittags legte sich der Wind soweit, das wir aus dem Hafen rausfahren konnten und 200 m entfernt ankerten, um Platte zu jagen! Wir fingen 6 Stück zum filetieren, die wir uns abends schmecken ließen!
Tag 9:
Fast Winstille! Mit Vollgas zum Pols Rev, Ergebnis: 54 Dorsche. Ich fing dort einen Seehasen (glaube ich zumindest), von ca. 3kg!! Falls mir jemand genau sagen kann, was ich dort gefangen habe, bin ich froh (siehe Fotos)! Der Fisch wurde nach einer Fotosession wieder seinem Element übergeben und schwamm dankbar in die Tiefe!
Tag 10: 
Windstille! Am Pols Rev 51 Dorsche überlistet!

Fazit der letzten Tage:
Wir haben wieder einmal einen sehr schönen Angelurlaub verbracht, mit viiiiiel Fisch! Wir haben seehr viele Aussteiger gehabt und was uns besonders gefreut hat: Unmengen an Nemos! Unserer Meinung nach können wir uns für die nächsten Jahre auf eine sehr schöne Dorschangelei im kleinen Belt freuen. Es haben in dieser Woche übrigends alle Gäste von Frank sehr gut gefangen und waren zufrieden. An Frank nochmal "besten Dank" an dieser Stelle, für den gewohnt guten Service und die guten Tipps!
Gruß an alle

           shad


----------



## shad (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad, super Bericht und super Fänge !

Ich kann das nur bestätigen mit dem guten Dorschfängen, ich war gestern am Voderups Flak und der Echolot zeigte Fischsicheln am laufenden Band,das habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr so erlebt,nach 3,5 Stunden hab ich die Rute eingepackt weil die Kiste einfach voll war ! Größter Dorsch,gleich beim ersten Wurf...80cm ! Sonst alles so 60-65cm, kein untermaßiger dabei !
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Rudolf-77 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

_Moin Super Fänge Jungs!_

Sind die Heringe eig schon da??


----------



## Kistenmann (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri shad!
Toller Bericht.
ich würde sagen, dass es ein Seehase ist #h


----------



## stin (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Tolle Fotos und ein super Bericht,da habt ihr ja auch richtig geiles Wetter gehabt.Angelt ihr auch mit Wattwürmer oder was nehmt ihr so als Beifänger?
Vielleicht werde ich es nächstes Wochenende mal probieren,wenn mein Trailer bis dann Tüv bekommen hat.


----------



## mandos (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin moin

wir waren am samstag aus los und haben sehr gut gefangen ,die dorsche haben alles genommen was sie kriegen konnten von natur bis wurm war alles dabei.hat echt spaß gemacht und das wetter paßte auch sehr gut. 
matze ich glaube wir haben uns gesehen hast uns noch von dem wrack erzählt und wegen einem messer gefragt kann das sein?

mfg mandos


----------



## shad (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Matze, wir müssen uns den einen Tag ganz knapp verpasst haben...! Ist schon witzig, man "unterhält" sich im Netz, als wenn man sich schon Jahre kennt, dabei hat man sich noch nie gesehen...! Aber vielleicht bekommen wir das ja nochmal hin, daß ich Dir mal die Hand schütteln darf...! Immerhin habe ich jetzt mal "Kuddel den Fuchs" kennengelernt#6! 
@ Stin  Wir angeln hauptsächlich mit kleinen Twistern als Beifänger...

@ Rudolf 77  Wir haben jede Menge Echos von Schwärmen gehabt, haben auch Heringspaternoster in die Tiefe gelassen, ist aber nichts kleben geblieben...! Vielleicht sind das kleinste Sprotten gewesen, denn die hatten die Dorsche massenhaft im Magen...


----------



## penru (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Bilder...



Hallo shad,
obwohl wir uns (noch) nicht kennen, lese ich sehr aufmerksam die Berichte weil ich ab Ostern selbst wieder auf Als, Lillebaelt-Camping, bin.
Erkennung: Wiking-Schlauchboot ADAC-Nr. 6265A
Aber mit Sicherheit kann ich Dir zu Deinem "seltsamen" Fang sagen, dass es sich um einen "Seehasen" handelt. Habe diese
Fische am Kutter in Heiligenhafen mehrfach im Winter gesehen.
Die Rückenfilets sind zu gebrauchen und schmecken geräuchert ganz hervorragend. Leider beim Kauf im Fischladen auch entspr. teuer!!
Gruß Penru


----------



## Rudolf-77 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

_ok danke shad _


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@mandos
Ja Wahnsinn das wast du? ist ja witzig...ja ich hatte die Kiste voll mit Dorsch und ich trottel vergesse meine Fischbox incl. Filetmesser im Auto...naja im Hafen hats dann geklappt mit dem Messer.Hast das Wrack noch gefunden? Ich hatte da kurz vorher noch 2 schöne Dorsche gefangen bevor ich zu euch gekommen bin.

@shad
Ich habe am Donnerstag mein Boot ja verlegt aufn neuen Liegeplatz und habe auch mit Kuddel geschnackt, ich glaube ihr seit kurz danach rein gekommen,hattet ihr die Merry Fisher? In der Woche habe ich es leider nicht geschafft rauszufahren,einfach zu viel zu tun in Sonderborg.Dafür hats Samstag ordentlich gerappelt.Wann kommt ihr wieder hoch? dann müssen wir das doch mal irgentwie hin kriegen oder? 
Lg 
Matze


----------



## MWK (18. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tach Männer,
ich kann den Vorschreibern nur beipflichten. Bei uns lief es in der letzen Woche fast genau wie bei Shad & Co. Wir sind Samstags morgens angekommen und konnten nach 660 km die Hütte von Leuten aus unserer Heimat übernehmen - klein ist die Welt. Dementsprechend war die Bude schnell eingerichtet und wir sind direkt raus. Der Campingplatz auf Kaegnes war schnell gefunden und die Slipe und der Parkplatz sind 1a. Kosten 3 € für nicht Camper und am 5 Uhr morgens offen, super freundlich – kann man für kleinere Boote nur empfehlen. Ach ja die Slipe strak zur See befahren, die ersten 300 m sind nur 1m tief!
Da ich mir ja eine neue Trollingausrüstung zugelegt hatte waren wir besonders heiß drauf diese auszutesten und haben dementsprechend primär geschleppt (2x DR, 4x SP). Leider ohne jeglichen Erfolg, wir haben alle Tiefen abgeschleppt und hatten von Wassertemperaturen von 2,5 C°(nach dem Sturmtief) bis über 10 C° (HorupHav) alles dabei. Ich finde wir haben in dem Punkt alles gegeben, aber hatten einen übermächtigen Feind – das Seegras. Wir haben regelmäßig die Ruten kontrolliert und hatten fast immer welches dran… hat da schon jemand ein Mittel gegengefunden, evtl. irgendwas zum Vorschalten als Seegrasfänger oder so?
Hätte es an dem einen Tag nicht so gestürmt, ich hätte gar nicht mehr an Meerforellen gedacht. Aber wir sind dann von Land aus los und siehe da es gibt doch welche – also viele. Wir fingen 3 Stück und hatten noch etliche zumindest kurz dran… am Freitag schon eine graved verspeist lecker! Es waren die ganze Woche etliche Mefo-Angler an der Küste zu sehen, dazu kamen viele Jolen die direkt am Ufer (ich schätze 50m) geschleppt haben und überall waren Netze – muss zur Zeit ein hartes Los sein als Mefo.
Naja nach vielen Stunden ohne Schlepperfolg haben wir dann auch immer mal wieder  die einschlägigen Dorschkanten angefahren. Middelgrund, Kaegnes End, Gammel Pol – gerappelt hat es überall. Auf 5 Dorsche kam ca. 1 für die Kiste, obwohl wir oft die Stellen gewechselt haben wenn viele kleine kamen, hat es nix gebracht Nemos überall und zwischen durch dann immer mal wieder die Rute richtig krumm und ein schöner 3 kg Dorsch hing am Hacken. Was ich komisch fand, dass doch noch ein paar Dorsche Laich im Bauch hatte… dachte die seien längst fertig. Ich hab leider keine genauen Fangzahlen parat, aber wir haben locker 15 – 20 gute Dorsche pro Tag gehabt und wie gesagt wir haben primär geschleppt.
Besonders interessant war ein Umstand an Kaegnes End, auf dem Schreiber waren risiege Futterschwärme gut erkennbar, auf Heringspatarnoster biss aber nichts. Die ersten Dosche brachten Aufschluss, denn die kotzen alles voller Stichlinge! Ich hab noch nie so viele Stichlinge gesehen… konnte das schon mal jemand feststellen? Ich spekuliere das die aus dem Hav gekommen sind.
Ach ja und wir haben auf dem Pols Riff auch so ein fetten Seehasen gefangen, hat aufn Springer an einer Faulentzerrute gebissen – die sehen ja schon ulkig aus. Aber auch der durfte nach Bewunderung des Saugnapfes am Bauch und ein paar Fotos wieder schwimmen – sollen ja auch unter Wasser alle Ihre Ostereier kriegen.
Das Wasser ist immer noch verdammt braun. Nach dem Sturmtief war es kurz klar, aber die Algen kamen fast zusehends zurück. Ein Watangeler erzählte mir das die wohl am Gülleeintrag liegen soll, der die Algen nährt. Klingt logisch und in der Tat wir haben die ganze Woche die Bauern massiv Gülle ausfahren sehen… 
Alles in allem wars wieder eine super Woche mit viele Sonne und viel Dorsch – was will man mehr?!
Im Mai nochmal ne Woche – yes!!!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## stin (18. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Kann mir einer beschreiben wo die Slipe auf Keagnes genau ist?Ist sie genau so gut wie in Fynshav,ich habe ein kleines 5 meter Boot,oder sollte man es lieber in Fynshav probieren?
Fynshav kann man die Fische doch auch gleich am Hafen filietieren oder?
Mfg stin


----------



## MWK (19. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Stin,
die Slipe ist nicht genau so gut wie in Fynshav. Fynshav ist geschützt, bei allen Wasserverhältnisen zu nutzen und hat einen Steg. Du fährst aber ein wenig länger zu den Angelplätzen im Süden, dafür bist du natürlich schneller auf denen im Norden . Die gekachelten Räume (Schlachtplatz, Toiletten und Duschen) sind in Fynshav auch super.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## stin (23. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Ich war gestern mit meinem Kollegen das erste mal dieses Jahr mit meinem Boot los,wir haben es in Fynshav geslipt und sind dann richtung Gammelpol gefahren.Wir hatten vereinzelnt mal ein paar kleine Dorsche,die jetzt wieder schwimmen.Einen zu 60 cm und ein 55er haben wir mitgenommen,ansonsten war es sehr mau.Ob es jetzt am Ostwind lag weiß ich nicht wir haben auf jeden fall alle Köder aus probiert.Wir haben uns noch mal die Slipe in Gammelpol angesehen,um vielleicht das nächste mal ein paar Kilometer zu sparen aber die sieht nicht so besonders gut aus.
Mfg stin


----------



## AAlfänger (27. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,moin
Wir sind nächste Woche von Mittwoch bis Sonntag in Fynshavn.
Ich wollte mal hören ob auch Boardys dort sind? Wir haben bei Frank Boot und Unterkunft gebucht. Die Vorfreude ist schon gewaltig und steigt von Stunde zu Stunde!#h:vik:

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (28. April 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo liebe Alsfreunde.
Die ersten Wochen auf Als und natürlich auf dem Wasser waren ein absoluter Erfolg. Die Fänge von 55 - 65cm Dorsche waren überraschend sehr gut. Die größeren waren seltener, aber auch an den Haken zu bekommen. Tagesstrecken mit 2 Mann bis zu 30 kg Filet waren keine Seltenheit. Toll war, das ich auf diese Weise auch Shad im Hafen kennen gelernt habe. Matze war auch einige male dort und wir konnten plauschen. Jetzt erst einmal ein paar Tage zu Hause verschnaufen und dann ab 15.05.11 wieder für einige Wochen hoch. Dann wieder zum 19.06. nach Hause und einen Krankenhaustermin wahrnehmen. Wenn alles OK ist werde ich spätestens zum 22.06 wieder auf dem Weg nach Als sein.
Also, für alle die noch Fragen haben, die braune Brühe ist mit Erwärmung des Wassers verschwunden, gefangen wird auf Twisterschwanz und kl. Pilker. Hier versuche ich immer zur vorliegenden Witterung den entsprechenden Köder bzw. Farbton zu fischen. Helles Licht dunkle Köder und umgekehrt. Bei mir klappts. Angeltiefe zwischen 13 - 25 Meter.
Allen Alsenfans wünsche ich viel Petrie Heil und hoffe, das man sich vor Ort mal sieht.

Petrie Heil
Kuddel


----------



## stin (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kuddel
Hattet ihr die letzten Tage auch ordentlich Ostwind oder ging das noch?Habt ihr um Fynshav geangelt oder seit ihr weit raus gefahren,wie sah es denn mit Heringe aus?
Mfg Stin


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit den Fängen aus. Bin am 20. und 21. 05 endlich mal wieder zum Fischen auf Als.:q
Habe gehört, das es nach einer Superphase im April jetzt wieder etwas schlechter läuft. Kann das jemand bestätigen ?
Hier noch eine Frage an Shad - Wo hast dieses Supergeile
Käppi her ? Würde gut zu mir passen:q.

Gute Fänge euch allen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Der nervige seit Ostern teils starke Ostwind ist weg,die Fänge werden besser !

Lg
Matze


----------



## lillebæltfisker (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Dorschjäger1,

sieht doch ganz gut aus, guckst Du hier:


----------



## shad (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Dorschjäger 1,
das Käppi hat mir meine Frau geschenkt...! Sie hat es in Hannover besticken lassen. Solche Läden findest du eigentlich in jeder größeren Stadt. Hab auch noch eins mit "Aaljäger" und eins mit "Forellenjäger"...:q!
Gruß an alle und viel Petri Heil,

     shad


----------



## mandos (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin moin zusammen,

wir waren am mittwoch los und ich kann euch sagen dorsche null ,aber die platte die hatten hunger und was für größen. da waren die ,die die größe eines tellers hatten schon die kleinsten ein schöner butt war auch dabei. war ein schöner erfolgreicher tag

mfg mandos


----------



## stin (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Ein paar schöne platten sind doch auch nicht schlecht,kannst du mir sagen wo du die platten geangelt hast.Wir wollen vielleicht morgen los,ich glaube da sieht es mit dem Wind ganz gut aus.Kann mir sonst vielleicht einer einen Tipp geben wo und wie Tief die Dorsche in moment so stehen ?
Schöne Grüsse Stin


----------



## AAlfänger (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschjäger1,
> 
> sieht doch ganz gut aus, guckst Du hier:


Moin,moin
das kommt ja nur, weil wir die Dorsche geschont haben und nur ein paar maßige mitgenommen haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber ehrlich, Frank ist ein Supertyp, seine Boote Spitze und bei ihm gibt es, was ja heute leider schon bald die Ausnahme ist noch Service! Obwohl wir wenig gefangen haben und Frank sich auch viel Mühe beim Guiding gegeben hat, waren es drei Supertage, von denen wir nun bis zur nächsten Tour zehren müssen!#h

Gruß an alle Als Fans von Jürgen#6


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Schönen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Werden nächstes Wochende dann den kl. Belt mit der Merryfisher von Frank unsicher machen:m. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja im Hafen von Fynshav und kann ein kleines Pläuschchen    halten|bla:.
Hallo Shad, habe mir schon gedacht, das es so ein geiles Käppi nicht im Handel zu kaufen gibt. Schade eigentlich.
Werde mich dann in gut einer Woche hier noch einmal melden, um euch zu berichten, wie es vor Ort war.

Vielen Dank noch einmal und weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## MWK (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So in 12 Std. starten wir wieder Richtung Alsen... hat noch jemand einen brandheißen Tip!?


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, Moin

Ich hatte ja versprochen, hier von meinem Angelwochende zu berichten. Hier ist er nun - mein Bericht.
Wir sind bereits am Freitag angereist. Verkehr war bis auf einen kleinen Stau vor dem Elbtunnel in Ordnung.
Leider war unser gebuchtes Boot, die Merryfisher, defekt.
Als Ersatz hat uns Frank sein Avror-Boot mit 60 PS angeboten. Es war zwar etwas kleiner, dafür aber auch  günstiger und für uns 5 Angler war ausreichend Platz und das Boot war wirklich ok, kann von mir also auch weiterempfohlen werden.
Da die Wetteraussichten für den Samstag top waren und für den Sonntag doch einige Unsicherheiten (Gewitter mit Unwettergefahr) boten, hatten wir uns entschlossen, den Samstag ganz auszunutzen.
Im Endefekt hies das für uns: der Wecker klingelte um 4:00 Uhr |uhoh:. Da ich bis dahin kaum geschlafen hatte (ist immer so bei mir, bei der ersten Nacht in fremden Betten) , war ich also ziemlich groggy. Aber das Wetter war genial :q und als wir dann um 5:45 endlich auf See waren, war bei mir alles wieder im Lot.
Wir wollten eigentlich unseren ersten Stop bei Mommark machen, aber als wir da schon die ersten Boote sahen, sind wir gleich weiter durchgestartet.
An meiner ausgeguckten Stelle standen natürlich wieder 2 Fischernetze, aber durch die Driftrichtung konnten wir trotzdem dort die ersten Triebe machen. Es ging dann auch gleich gut los und einige wirklich gute Dorsche kamen an Deck.
Kurz danach kam dann der Fischer und holte seine Netze wieder ein. Danach war diese Stelle so gut wie tot und wir mussten neu suchen. Wir wurden dann in unmittelbarer Nähe der ersten Stelle schnell wieder fündig. Wir fingen dort bei jeder Drifft einige gute Dorsche. In der Zwischenzeit gesellte sich ein 2. Boot zu uns und um die Mittagszeit kam dann auch noch der blaue Kutter aus Fynshav dorthin. Das und natürlich das top-Wetter ( nur Sonne und der leichte Wind war ganz eingeschlafen ) waren vermtl. der Grund, das die Bisse dann doch weniger wurden und auch deutlich vorsichtiger. In dieser Zeit hatte ich dann auch den ein oder anderen Aussteiger.
Als es am frühen nachmittag dann so gut wie keine Bisse mehr gab, sind wir weiter gefahren, an einen Punkt, wo sehr selten andere Boote fischen. 
Und auch dort musste ich 3 Fischernetze sehen. Trotzdem haben wir es dort versucht. Nach 2 Abrissen aber auch einigen Dorschen haben wir dann diese Stelle wieder verlassen und haben uns dann so langsam wieder auf den Weg Richtung Fynshav gemacht. Kurzer Zwischenstop noch am Gammel Poel ( Ich hoffe es wird so geschrieben ) aber dort leider keinen Biss bekommen. Also Motor wieder angeworfen und langsam zurück Richtung Hafen.
Fazit dieses ersten Tages: Ca. 80 schöne Dorsche, die kleinsten waren mindestens 45 cm lang ( unser persönliches Mindestmaß ), die größten um die 4 Kilo - wir waren also alle 5 bestens zufrieden :vik:.
Am Sonntag waren wir dann erst um 9:00 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Der Wind hatte auf Ost-Südost gedreht und kräftig aufgefrischt. Unsere Stellen vom Vortag wurden deshalb von uns nicht angefahren, sondern wir sind rüber nach Lyo.
Habe dort alle mir von früher bekannten guten Stellen angefahren, aber nirgens war auch nur 1 Fisch zu überlisten.
Als wir dann zw. Aero und Lyo waren, wurde es im Westen ( also Richtung Hafen ) pechschwarz, die angekündigten Gewitter waren also schon da. Motor angeworfen und mit Vollgas zurück. Nach 2/3 des Rückweges, waren wir dann voll im Gewitter. Also Regen gab es genug. Teilweise hatten wir keine 100 m Sicht mehr. Der Wind frischte zwar auf, hielt sich aber trotzdem in Grenzen. In Not sind wir also nicht gekommen. Als wir im Hafen waren, war der ganze Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei.
Fazit des Sonntages: Eine akurate Nullnummer , ist mir bis dahin in Fynshav noch nicht passiert. Aber für alles gibt es ein erstesmal.

So das war unser Wochenende.
Alles in allem waren wir sehr zufrieden und werden natürlich wieder kommen.

Euch allen weiterhin viel petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## Fehmi (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das war ja ein super-genauer Bericht; es wundert mich nur immer, welche Distanzen zurück gelegt werden, um an den Fisch zu kommen; meiner Meinung nach müsste es doch auch in der Nähe von Fynshavn gute Stellen geben -  aber man sucht einfach zu wenig danach. Und wenn man erstmal seine Lieblingsstelle hat, ...
Ich hatte doppelt Glück: 1. muss nur eine Stunde Fahrt in Kauf nehmen, um bei Boot und Wohnwagen zu sein (Lillebaelt-Camping) und 2.: konnte schon am Donnerstag Abend anreisen; Freitag also noch meinen "Co-Piloten" Rolf eingeladen und wie ich dachte, bei viel zu gutem Wetter um 08.30h abgefahren Richting Aerö. Trotz einer Drift, die gegen Null ging, bissen die Dorsche und wir sind Mittags zufrieden zurück gefahren.
Samstag gleiche Stelle angefahren  und nicht einen Biss bekommen.; das hieß suchen! Erst vor Lyö gab es ein paar Fische, so dass wir wieder Mittags Feierabend gemacht haben.

Der Regen, den ihr auf dem Wasser erleben musstet, hatte mich am Sonntag auf dem nach Hause Weg in Sonderburg erwischt - und ich war froh, dass ich im Auto war und nicht im Boot.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## shad (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs,

tolle Berichte, danke dafür! 
@Dorschjäger1: Ihr hättet es mal nach dem Gewitter probieren sollen...! Wir haben das mal 2001 erlebt, mit einem kleinen offenen Boot, voll drin gewesen! Als der Regen aufgehört hat, war auf dem Wasser Nebel, aber nur ca. 1m über der Wasseroberfläche - gespenstisch! Aber ab da haben die Dorsche gebissen, als wenn es kein morgen gäbe!!!

Gruß,
          shad


----------



## MWK (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tach Männer,
unsere Woche (21.-28.05) war angeltechnisch sehr bescheiden. Zwar war der Fokus unserer Herrentour ohnehin ein anderer, aber das Boot hatte ich dennoch mit gezogen. Wind & Wetter waren sehr unangenehm, so dass wir nur Dienstags im Sund geschleppt haben. Außer einem guten Dorsch mit 3 kg, noch ein paar kleinen Dorschen und Hornhechten war nix zu holen. Auch die kurzen Versuche von Land aus waren ähnlich - wie zu erwarten waren die Hornhechte immer und überall schneller als die Mefos...
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo MWK,

Tut mir echt leid, das ihr so schlechtes Wetter hattet, auch hier bei uns im "Binnenland" war es extrem windig.
Du schreibst, das ihr bei Sonderborg geschleppt habt. Hast du dort auch Angler am Ufer gesehen ? Wir sind nämlich vom 02.07. bis 16.07. wieder bei Frank. 2 Wochen nur Angeln und abends Doppelkopf spielen (Gehört bei uns immer dazu). Bei schlechtem Wetter wäre es dann evtl. eine Alternative vom Ufer aus zu fischen. Es sind ja hier auch schon einige Stellen beschrieben, wo man hinfahren kann. Trotzdem einmal die Frage an alle - hat es um diese Jahreszeit ( es ist dann ja immerhin Hochsommer ) überhaupt Sinn es vom Ufer aus auf Dorsche zu probieren ? Vielleicht war ja einer von euch vor kurzem los und kann einen kurzen Lagebericht geben - wäre klasse !

Tschüss und viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## MWK (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Dorschjäger,
wir haben gegenüber vom Schloß geslippt und da konnte ich auf beiden Seiten einige Angler sehen. Wir sind dann hoch zur neuen Brücke und haben gegenüber der Oper (großer Glaskasten) weitere Angler gesehen. Ob jemand von denen Erfolg hatte, war nicht auszumachen. Wir selbst haben ab der Brücke Richtung Norden geschleppt.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Kleini (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo MWK !
Wie siehts in Fynshavn mit Hornhecht aus , braucht man sein Boot oder gehts vom Ufer aus gut ?
Ich bin oft da aber es hat in 4 Jahren Alsangeln bei mir noch nie zur Hornhechtzeit geklappt . Wäre jetzt noch genau richtig oder eher zu spät für Hornis ?
Das letzte mal wo ich oben war (März) war nicht viel mit Wittlinge wobei die sonst lästig sein können , kann das jemand bestätigen ?
Meine Frau mag die sehr die kleinen Zappelphilippe aber da gingen wir fast leer aus . Wie stehts mit Plattfisch vor Mommark ?
Tschüß Kleini.


----------



## babsi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,

ich kann nur von Kegnaes berichten. Hornhecht wird vom Land auf Kegnaes beim Damm und den Windrädern noch gut gefangen und vom Boot gehts auch noch gut.
Im Fjord bei Høruphav geht Plattfisch ganz gut. Es sind auch öfters Goldbutt dabei. Wittlinge sind selten.


----------



## Kleini (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Babsi , danke für Deine Infos , mal schauen ob ich es schaffe hochzufahren .
Meintest Du Plattfische vom Land aus?
Also Goldbutt : kenne ich so noch nicht , wie sehen die aus und wie schmecken die ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## babsi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,

wie der Plattfischfang vom Land aussieht kann ich im Moment nicht sagen. Ich fische vom Boot aus. Ich hatte jedoch mit Anglern gesprochen, die mit der FLiegenrute von Land aus Hornhechte gefangen haben. Mit Goldbutt meine ich die 
Plattfische mit den goldenen Punkten. (Schollen)
Die anderen, ohne die goldenen Punkte, sind Klieschen und Flundern. Meiner Meinung nach schmecken die Schollen,
außer Steinbutt oder Seezunge, am besten.
Ich hoffe, dass ich es einigermaßen gut erklärt habe.
Wenn nicht, gibt es sicherlich im Forum Angelkollegen, die es besser erklären können.


----------



## Kleini (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Babsi !
Ja , alles klar du meinst Schollen , hmmmm. lecker , ich hab auch schon Rotzungen gefangen vor Mommark , die sind fast am leckersten !!!
Tschau Kleini und Danke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gestern (Samstag) Traumwetter und gute Dorschfänge am Voderups Flak

Fynshavn lohnt sich endlich wieder, ich war gestern bei absoluten Traumwetter auf See, hauptsächlich aufn Voderups Flak.Erst hatten wir dort nur kleinere Dorsche gefunden um die 40-45cm,schwimmen alle wieder,stück weiter östlich dann bei 17m eine gute Stelle erwischt mit Dorschen die alle um die 65-75cm hatten,und die Dorsche gestern haben einen Drill geleistet wie ich es von Dorschen kaum kenne,richtig wild bis zur Oberfläche haben die noch versucht sich loszuschütteln. Super Tag ! Sonnenbrand incl. auf der Rücktour noch an einen Wrack angehalten, riesige Sicheln auf den Wrack ! Super dachte ich,umdrehen und noch paar fangen,aber im gleichen Moment kan ein großer Holzkutter dort am Wrack an....und das waren Taucher die sich das Wrack mal näher ansehen wollten.......naja Pech gehabt,denn da wo Leute tauchen halten wir uns bitte fern.

Lg Matze


----------



## Marf22 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo ihr!

Wir mußten leider die Zelte am Samstag morgen abbrechen :c Gerade als das Wetter perfekt wurde. Matze, dein Boot habe ich auch gesehen #6, leide nur im Hafen.

Trotzdem waren wir auch bei viel Wind draußen und haben mit super Fängen auf die Hornepieper geschleppt, so das wir jeden Abend Fisch hatten und auch noch was für die Räuchertonne da ist! Dorschfänge waren bei uns bis Freitag eher mau!

Meine Dame hatte ihren ersten Knurrhahn auf nen Gufi und ich durfte ihn lösen. Trotzdem schöne Fische. 

Ich glaube ich hab nen paar von euch gesehen.....oute mich mal. Weißes Konsolenboot AEGIR grüßt alle vor Fynshav

Grüße auch an Frank! #h


----------



## Fehmi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... kann ich alles nur bestätigen - kaum zu glauben, dass man bei dem Wetter Dorsche fängt!
Aber Fynshavn / Als lohnt sich ja nicht nur weger der Fische (wie man an diesem Wochenende wiedergesehen hat)!

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## stin (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
Ich glaube Matze wir haben mit dir auf Voderups Flak geangelt.Wir waren mit dem kleinen blauen Boot dort,wir hatten auch ein paar Dorsche und einen schönen Sonnenbrand.Später sind wir dann rüber zum Riff gefahren und hatten noch ein paar schöne Schollen und kleine Dorsche die wir uns nächstes Jahr holen können.Habt ihr die Dorsche mit Pilker oder eher mit Gummifisch gefangen,ein bischen mehr Drift wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht oder? Mein Kollege war das erste mal mit,er war so begeistert,war aber auch echt ein geiler Tag .
Mfg Stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ stin
Ja das kann sein, da waren 3 Boote auf einen Fleck,an der stelle kam der ein oder andere dicke Brummer raus, um 6.00 Uhr waren wir noch ein Stück weiter Östlich,da hats richtig geballert,war aber auch schnell wieder ruhig dort.
Aso, ich habe mit Jig und mein Bruder mit Standard Pilk Vorfach und Pilker, er hatte paar mehr aber dafür waren meine durchweg größer, ich bilde mir ein das man mit Jig/Gummifisch die größeren fängt.

@Fehmi, ja ich hatte morgens auch gedacht das bei dem Wetter nix geht, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt,und die Dorsche geben ja richtig Gas man man man.Wo warst du, haben wir uns auch getroffen? Ein Quicksilver Cabin fuhr auch an mir vorbei und war am winken,warst du das?

Lg
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze
... nein, das war ich nicht - deine Touren sind mir doch (noch) etwas zu weit; aber du bist trotzdem an mir vorbei gefahren: nämlich als ich mit Zahnbürste und Handtuch bewaffnet mein Vorzelt Richtung Waschhaus verließ, huschte "Carpe Diem" gerade an Lillebaelt-Camping vorbei. Danach Sohnemann geweckt, kleinen "Böller" geschmiert und um 07.30 Uhr Richtung Aerö-Nordspitze abgfahren; um 10.45 Uhr wurde aus fast keiner Drift - keine Drift und darum mit ausreichend Dorsch schon recht früh wieder Richtung Lillebaelt-Camping abgedampft - denn die Fische sollten ja noch in gutem Zustand versorgt werden.
Als Bildanhang mal mein "Beobachtungsposten".
Bis demnächst - im Hafen oder auf dem Wasser.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle zusammen,

Werde bald für 2 Wochen auf Als sein um den Dorschen
nachzujagen.
War einer von euch in letzter Zeit draußen - Wetter war ja die meiste Zeit super. Wie sieht es also mit dem Fang aus.
Für kurze Meldungen wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße und viel Petri Heil#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Lese doch die letzten Beiträge, die sind doch aktuell. Ich kann dir aber sagen das ab Fynshavn wieder sehr gut Dorsch gefangen wird. Meine Favoriten sind z.Z. Aero Nordspitze, GammelPoel,Voderups Flak.

Viel Erfolg

Matze


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej jungs,
fährt den keiner mehr raus zum angeln#c?
Wir wollten evtl. am Wochenende los und da wollte ich doch mal hören ob was gefangen wird.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Fehmi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Carsten
... gefangen wird schon - wenn man zum Angeln angeln kommt; rausgefahren sind am Wochenende nur die ganz Unermüdlichen / Unerschrockenen; aber ob da etwas `bei rauskommt ?! ...

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze 
Frank


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Frank,
das sieht ja wirklich nicht nach gemütlichen Angelwetter aus.
Am We soll es ja so bei 5 bf mit Böen bis 7 bf geben.
Ich denke mal ich warte noch ein zwei Wochen.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## lillebæltfisker (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Carsten, hallo Dorschjäger 1,

kann Euch nur "Gutes" berichten. Zur Zeit fangen wir richtig
gut in Tiefen zwischen 11m und 20m. Wie immer angel ich mit
Gummifisch und hier ist das Ergebnis  

Grüße aus DK
Frank


----------



## freibadwirt (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ganz toll Frank
und ich hock hier und due Weisfische stippen .#q#q
Andreas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Frank !!!!
Ja aber Hallo, wo hat Lotte den denn rausgezogen? Ich habe da so eine vorahnung...

Man man wird Zeit das ich mal wieder loskomme

Lg
Matze


----------



## Bertl (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil nach Dänemark.

Das sieht ja mal richtig richtig gut aus bei euch da oben mit den Dorschen. 
Also irgendwie muss ich es deichseln, dass ich auch bald mal wieder los komme und den Bootsbug gen Südwest steuern kann 

Viele Grüsse an alle Dorschjäger aus dem viel zu südlichen Süden
Bertl


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,

Das höhre und sehe ich gern. Super Fang.#6 Kannst den Motor der Merryfisher ja schon mal warmlaufen lassen.
Komme ja am Wochenende für 2 Wochen.

Gruß und weiterhin viel Petri Heil für alle |wavey:


----------



## oppa 23 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

vieleicht sieht man sich ja nächste woche mal oben.
mache mit meiner freundin in der nähe von flensburg urlaub und wollen uns bei wrs ein boot mieten!
hoffe mal das der wind mitspielt!nicht so wie die letzten jahre wenn ich mal mit einen klein boot raus ollte!


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo oppa 23,

Bis jetzt sieht alles noch sehr gut aus. Das Wochende ist zwar noch sehr durchwachsen mit strammen Wind, aber lt. div. Wetterberichten bleibt es die kommende Woche zwar nicht immer trocken, aber vom Wind her soll sie genial werden |supergri. Hoffen wir das Beste.
Wir haben bei WRS die Merryfisher für 2 Wochen gemietet.
Solltest du uns sehen, können wir gerne ein kleines Pläuschchen halten |bla:.

Schönen Gruß und Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## Kleini (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey , Dorschfänger und alle anderen , werde auf jeden Fall die nächste Woche Alsen besuchen bei dem Wind kann man sich wahrscheinlich eher Dienstag und Mittwoch begegnen . Was geht im Moment mit Schollen um Mommark ? Ist ja immer ein guter sicherer Plattfischplatz . Gehts eigentlich am Gammel Pol auch mit Platten oder eher Dorsch ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Fehmi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

An alle "zu Hause Gebliebenen": Am Wochenende nichts verpasst; Wind bis ca. 6 Bft. und reichlich Regen; habe ab Mittwoch Urlaub -  dann wird alles besser!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
da hatte ich ja Glück das ich arbeiten "durfte" und mir die entscheidung abgenommen wurde ob wir hochfahren oder nicht.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, 2 Freunde von mir waren tatsächlich gestern los und haben vorm Hafen dann gut 40 Platte gefangen, sehr viele Scholle dabei.......aber ich wäre auch nicht gefahren...

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze , bin morgen früh wahrscheinlich im Hafen wäre schön wenn mal mit einem kurzen Schnack klappen würde . Ich will mein Boot verkaufen und suche sowas ähnliches wie ein Örnvik 566 oder so ähnlich , vielleicht kannste mir ja ein paar Tips geben muss aber bezahlbar sein is klar oder ?
In Fynshavn steht eine Quicksilver zum Verkauf mit dem hab ich schon telefoniert , will sie mal anschauen .
Tschüß Kleini.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Kleini, kann morgen nicht im Hafen sein,hab einfach zu viel zu tun.Vllt am Samstag.Meinst du das gleiche Modell was ich habe, nur mit der blauen Plane hinten drauf?

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze , ja genau mit der Plane , ist das ne Quicksilver ?
Ist deins das gleiche von der Art her , was meinst Du , er hat ein Plotter drauf mit sämtlichen Punkten vom Lillebelt und Südnorwegen die interessant sind , klingt nicht schlecht . Ich werde mal ein Bild von meinem Boot im Hafenhaus anbringen , vielleicht interessiert es den einen oder anderen Angler .
Schade ich kann nur Dienstag mal sehen was so geht .
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja,ist genau der gleiche Typ. An meinen Steg steht auch noch ein Ornvik,aber du meinst doch das Boot was am ganz rechten Steg liegt oder?
Ich kann dir nur sagen das ich mit meinen Boot super zufrieden bin, aber meins ist n Tick mehr ausgestattet glaub ich.

Bei einen guten Angebot geht meins auch weg, ich spekuliere mit einer Merry Fisher 655

Lg
Matze


----------



## Marf22 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jetzt in drei Wochen sind wir wieder da! :vik:
Wir könnens kaum noch abwarten |supergri


----------



## dorschii :) (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen#h
Das hört sich doch ziemlich gut an mit den Dorschen.|supergri
Freut mich das es so gut läuft im Moment,denn in 18 Tagen gehts auch endlich los nach Dänemark
Grüße und Petri an alle.|rolleyes


----------



## Rudolf-77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs! 

Wollte nächte woche mal wieder nach Fynshav.Da ich jetzt ein Boot habe möchte ich gerne wissen wo man sich melden muss wenn man ein Bootsanliegerplatz für 1-2 wochen haben möchte.

Ps: Nur wenn das wetter gut ist  wie siehts den immoment mit den wetter aus und wie wird es nächte woche  ?


Danke.

_MFG_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

1. Hafenmeister ?|kopfkrat
2. www.dmi.dk

Lg
Matze


----------



## Rudolf-77 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Okay danke.

Wo findet man den Hafenmeister läuft der da rum?
oder sietzt er in den haus?


danke.
MFg|supergri
|wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Rudolf,
google ist Dein Freund,
schau mal hier:
http://www.fjordregion.com/de/maritimes/segeln-und-surfen/sportboothaefen/fynshav-havn.html

gruß
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

An seiner Bürotür hängt ein Zettel mit seinen Bürozeiten, meistens morgens und abends jeweils ne Stunde.

Mvh
Matze


----------



## Rudolf-77 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oke vielen dank villt sieht man sich ja wenn du da bist #6

MFG #h


----------



## Rudolf-77 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Achso doch noch eine frage
wie teuer wäre das ca. für 10 tage

danke
MFG#h


----------



## babsi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Rudolf-74

Ich habe heute bei WRS-Charterboot, der seine Boote ebenfalls in Fynshavn liegen hat, nachgefragt.
Der Hafenmeister ist meistens gegen 18 Uhr in seinem Büro und folgende Tel.-Nr. 0045-74474559. Die Liegegebühren sollen ca. 14 Euro am Tag kosten.


----------



## Rudolf-77 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin

Danke das ist sehr nett vielen dank 

wenn das wetter gut ist nächte woche sieht man sich ja villt

MFG #h


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle,

2 Wochen Angelurlaub auf Als sind zuende . Wir hatten diesmal den Fisch- und Wettergott leider nicht auf unserer Seite. War diesmal ein ziemlich durchwachsener Urlaub. Von Flaute bis Sturm, von Sonnenschein bis sintflutartigem Regen war alles dabei. 
Die Fang der Dorsche gestaltete sich dieses Jahr auch erheblich schwieriger als letztes Jahr. 2010 gab es große Schwärme, die nur gefunden werden mussten.
Dieses Jahr standen die Dorsche sehr verteilt. Man musste schon große Gebiete absuchen um Fische zu fangen, da es sich bei den gefangenen meistens um schöne rote Tangdorsche handelte - also um Standfische. Es wurde deshalb von Tag zu Tag schwieriger Fische zu fangen, da keine oder kaum Dorsche nachzogen.
Trotzdem fingen wir an unserem besten Tag mit 6 Mann gute 90 Dorsche - viele zw. 2 und 3 Kilo. Die anderen fischbaren Tage waren es meist zw. 30 und 50 Stück . 
Die größten und meisten Fische gab es auf extrem grelle Farben ( Rot-Gelb Töne). Mein "Motoröl"-Gummifisch ( Kaulbarsch von Profi-Blinker ) sonst immer ein Garant, versagte fast vollständig:c. Außerdem fingen diesmal die "Faulenzer", also die, die am wenigsten taten und den Gummifisch einfach nur hingehalten hatten, am besten.

Ein Wort noch zu unserem Boot, Typ Merryfisher, gemietet von WRS ( Frank Röhrchen ).
Wie immer Top !! Einfach ein Superboot !!

Unseren Urlaub haben wir dann 2 Tage früher als geplant abgebrochen. 2 Sturm- und Regentage lagen hinter uns, und die Aussichten versprachen keine grundlegende Wetterbesserung #c. Zu zwei weiteren Tagen Doppelkopf hatten wir einfach keine Lust mehr.

Trotz allem - wir kommen wieder, gar keine Frage.

Gruß und an alle die Ihren Urlaub noch vor sich haben viel Petri Heil  #h


----------



## Fehmi (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Dorschjäger 1:
... nur eine Anmerkung zum Wetter: willkommen im Norden!
Endweder man akzeptiert es oder man wird daran verzweifeln!

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> @ Dorschjäger 1:
> ... nur eine Anmerkung zum Wetter: willkommen im Norden!
> Endweder man akzeptiert es oder man wird daran verzweifeln!
> 
> ...




5 Tage noch #6

Wie schauts bei dir.....was sagen die Fische! Ich arbeite im Moment rund um die Uhr um alles fertig zu bekommen und Sonntag endlich hoch zu kommen. Ihr seit doch noch da? Ist Manni auch da?


----------



## Delta-Golf (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten, hallo ...
> Wie immer angel ich mit
> Gummifisch und hier ist das Ergebnis
> ...
> ...


----------



## Marf22 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:z1 Tag noch......:z

Ruten sind fertig.....Boot ist klar #6


Noch jemand oben??


----------



## Goli (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wünschen viel Erfolg,gutes Wetter und wir freuen uns auf einen tollen Bericht.

Grüße von den "Welberger Angelfreunden"#h


----------



## Rudolf-77 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin

Wir waren oben leider nur 2 tage:c
Unser großer Motor ist kaputt gegangen...#q
mussten dann wieder nach hause da es sehr teuer ist den da zu reparieren...#t

Naja aber hatten super Wetter Ententeich und sehr viel sonne konnten leider nur ein bisschen Schollen angeln da wir mit den Hilfsmotor 4 PS nicht weit gekommen wären..

Aber aufm Campingplatz hat man erzählt das es schwer war in den letzten tagen Dorsch zu finden (maßige) ;+

vor mormark war ne gute stelle aber am donnerstag morgen kam ein Fischkutter der alles abgeschleppt hatte den war alles Tod |krach:

das hat uns schon aufgeregt...:r

naja wenn der motor wieder läuft kommen wir villt Nächte Woche nochmal 3-4 tage hoch  |rolleyes


MFG#h


----------



## Rudolf-77 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Achso zu den schollen hab ich noch ne frage wir hatten immer nur höchtens bis 28 cm ist war schon toll 


aber aufm campingplatz haben die snderen Angler immer ihre fisch geschlachtet und da waren schon echte kloodeckel bei 

wo bekommt man die her? und zu welcher tageszeit weiß das villt jemand ;+


danke

MFG#h


----------



## Marf22 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Rudolf-77 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wir waren oben leider nur 2 tage:c
> Unser großer Motor ist kaputt gegangen...#q
> ...



Oh, das kenne ich :r

Alles aufgebaut aufen Campingplatz, Boot fertig gemacht, Ruten zurecht gedüddelt, geslippt, voller vorfreude den Schlüssel umgedreht........und nüscht #6 Anlasser defekt, Kohle drin war abgebrochen :c Seit dem hab ich nen riesen Werkzeug Koffer mit.


Wir hatten auf Als schon Platten bis 40cm.....oft gar nicht so tief. 3-5m auf ner Sandbank. Meine Erfahrung ist mittlerweile auch, das ruhig ein paar Neongelbe Lockperlen dran sein dürfen. Ach ja, für Platten ankere ich meistens. Gabs nach 15min keinen Fisch, neue Stelle, neues Glück.


Auf welchen Campingplatz seid ihr gewesen?

#h


----------



## babsi (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

im Hørruphavfjord sind die Makrelen angekommen. Mein Nachbar hatte gestern 150 *im Netz*. Vom Boot aus mit der Angel muß man sie aber suchen. Hatte heute beim Schleppen
mit Makrelenvorfach und Wobler hinten dran 15 Stück.


----------



## Rudolf-77 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Marf22


Moin ja wir hatten auch werkzeug mit alle schleuche die gepisst haben neu gemacht...aber hat nix gebracht...:r


wir waren bei lilibelt glaube ich heißt das, waren da schon 4mal ist ganz gut dort |supergri


wo bei Als ist das ;+


danke
MFG #h


----------



## Marf22 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> im Hørruphavfjord sind die Makrelen angekommen. Mein Nachbar hatte gestern 150 *im Netz*. Vom Boot aus mit der Angel muß man sie aber suchen. Hatte heute beim Schleppen
> mit Makrelenvorfach und Wobler hinten dran 15 Stück.




Das hört sich doch gut an! #6

Schleppen wollten wir diesmal auch verstärkt


----------



## Muty (3. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo

waren in der Zeit vom 14.07-30.07.11 mit der Famlie auf dem Lille-Baelt Campingplatz in Fynshav.:vik:
 In den gut 14 Tagen hatte wir die Möglichkeit insgesamt 5 mal vom Boot aus den Dorschen hinterher zu stellen. Waren mit unseren Fängen dieses Jahr mehr als zufrieden. Fangtiefen variierten zwischen 12- 32 mtr.


----------



## penru (4. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo &quot;Muty&quot;, na jetzt weiß ich wer sich hinter diesem Decknamen verbirgt. Unser gemeinsamer (Rolf u. Frank) Bekannter, Helmut aus Vreden!! Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Deine Kinder habe sofort auf dem Profil erkannt. Wir sind noch immer in Fynshav und werden noch bis Mitte Sept. hier sein. Zwischenzeitlich war ich mit Frank 2-mal zum Angeln. Mal mit guten Ergebnissen, mal so la-la!! Vorgestern war ich alleine für 4 Std. - 6 gute Dorsche!! Gruß &quot;Penru&quot;  (Rolf aus Dorsten)


----------



## Muty (5. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja Rolf da haste mich erwischt#h Mit den Fängen im Moment
kann man glaube ich ganz Zufrieden sein. Wünsche dir noch eine gute Zeit in Fynshav und ein dickes Petrie Heil#6


----------



## dorschii :) (8. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle:q
Wir sind jetzt seit Samstag auf Als und haben unser Böötchen in Mommark liegen nur jetzt hat unser Echolot schlapp gemacht und wir haben keine Ahnung wo wir hinfahren sollen um villt mal ein paar schöne dorsche zu bekommen. ;+
Verzweiflung macht sich langsam breit, kann uns irgenwer helfen villt mit ein paar GPS daten oder einem guten Örtchen??
Wäre echt lieb bis dahin Petri an alle #6


----------



## 'schabzutun (8. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin an alle Alsenfreunde,

mal ganz was anderes, ich hab eine Frage zu Mommark: zuletzt war ich dort vor etwa 4 Jahren, vorher war ich mit meinem Boot einige Jahre in Fynshav. Hat sich der Mommark-Hafen eigentlich mit der Wiedereröffnung verbessert? Ist der Slip dort jetzt etwas entschärft (mir war der zu steil und zu eng, dich hab mich da ich nicht runter getraut). Gibt es dort einen Kran oder kann man einen dorthin bestellen? Mir ist bekannt, dass die Söby-Fähre nach Fynshav verlegt wurde, so dass es im Hafen jetzt wohl wesentlich ruhiger ist. Gibt es hier im Forum auch Mommark-Hafenlieger?

Schöne Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## dorschii :) (8. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin :q
Also der Slip dort ist immernoch sehr eng und steil!
das ist relativ schlecht dort,aber mit etwas gedult bekommst du dein Boot dort auch runter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jo die Slip Anlage ist immer noch so steil und nicht so doll, aber die Slippe in Fynshav hat jetzt 2 neue feste Anlegestege an der Slippe bekommen und ist sehr gut.Das Boot kannst doch da reinwerfen und nach Mommark fahren,is doch nicht weit.
Ansonsten haben die den Hafen in Mommark wieder gut im Griff


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo

Wir sind wieder Zuhause. WIe schnell so eine Woche rum geht |bigeyes

Wir hatten die ganze Woche Topwetter und waren jeden Tag draußen. 

Fänge waren auch mal wieder sehr gut und das fischen hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Wir haben sogar ein paar Schollen erbeuten können......schön das es sie wieder im kleinen Belt gibt :vik:

Auch Dorsch in schönen Größen haben wir gefunden.
Danke an Röhrchen für die Plattfischtipps und an den Skipper der Seekuh für die köstliche Verpflegung und die schönen Fotos! #6


----------



## 'schabzutun (10. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke euch für die Mommark-Hinweise zum Slip. Ich werde dann in Fynshav slippen.

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## Fehmi (10. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Marf22:
... na, das wurde auch Zeit - endlich ein ordentliches Profilbild! Und den Zusatz "Fangnix" kannst du ja nach der letzten Woche jetzt auch weglassen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> @Marf22:
> ... na, das wurde auch Zeit - endlich ein ordentliches Profilbild! Und den Zusatz "Fangnix" kannst du ja nach der letzten Woche jetzt auch weglassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Meine Dame nennt mich doch immer "Fangnix".....hat mich beim Platten zubbeln auch ziemlich alt stehen lassen.

Ich will wieder aufen Belt :c

Aber wir planen schon das nächste WE bei euch

Wir sind heute zu Oberlink gefahren! Top Tip :m.....da gehts nu vor jedem Urlaub hin. Hab mir ne Bratmaschine für Eier mit Speck zugelegt.....vom Edelsten! Und die Auswahl und vor allem die Preise. Haben echt mit den Ohren geschlackert!


----------



## Fehmi (10. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... dann kannst du dich ja mal mit Eier und Speck revanchieren - müssen nur vorher unsere Frühstückszeiten angleichen!

Grüße und bis bald am kleinen Belt
Frank


----------



## penru (12. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Muty  vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche. Aber mit Eurer Abreise habt Ihr das gute Wetter mitgenommen. War danach nur noch 1-mal draussen mit gutem (9 Dorschen) Ergebnis. Dann aber nichts mehr!! Wir haben jetzt schon seit bald 14 Tagen starke Winde und sehr oft u. viel Regen. Und nach DMI soll sich das auch vorerst leider nicht ändern. Beste Grüße Penru (Rolf)


----------



## Kleini (17. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Babsi , kann man die Makrelenschwärme aufm Echolot erkennen und wenn ja in welchen Tiefen brausen die umher ?
Also Makrelen hab ich dort noch nie gehabt , wie lange treiben die sich um Als ungefähr rum ?
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## babsi (18. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,

treibst Du dich im Moment auf Als rum ? 
Die Makrelen sind noch hier. Gestern hat mein Nachbar ca. 200 *im Netzt* gefangen. Mit der Rute werden jedoch nur einzelne gefangen. Die Fangtiefe kann man nicht genau bestimmen. Die sind mal oben, mal unten. Mit einem guten Fischfinder kannst Du die Schwärme sehen. Als ich gestern und heute mit dem Boot draußen war, konnte man die Schwärme beim Jagen zusehen, man kann sagen, das Wasser kochte. Kein Witz. Das war in den Abendstunden.
Ich konnte beobachten, daß dann Schweinswale in den Schwarm stießen. Der Schwarm war dann selbstverständlich weg. 
Falls Du dich mal auf Kegnaes rumtreibst, melde dich mal.
Vllt sieht man sich dann mal.


----------



## Marf22 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Uns wurde auch aufen Campingplatz von jagenden Makrelen berichtet. Leider haben wir keine gesehen. Dafür Schweinswale #6

Wir hatten aber öfter Schwärme aufen Echo und die Dorsche haben Heringe/oder anderen silbrigen Fisch im Magen gehabt.


Wie siehts mit dem Wetter bei euch aus....hier isses bescheiden.

Wir willten eigentlich heute hoch kommen, aber wir haben unseren alten Trailer verkauft und warten auf den Neuen 

Grüße

Martin


----------



## babsi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

die Makrelen sind noch hier. Das Wetter war heute sehr schlecht, viel Wind und Regen.#q
Es soll ab morgen jedoch besser werden.


----------



## Kleini (20. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Babsi , leider bin ich nicht oben da ich wieder zu viel Arbeit hab. Makrelen würde mir mal richtig Spass machen , melde mich selbstverständlich wenn der Wind mal gut ist und ich fahren kann , sind immerhin 380 km .Tschüß Kleini und höre gern Infos .


----------



## Kleini (20. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Babsi,muss mich kurz revidieren , fahre doch kurzfristig Sonntag frueh hoch . Bin cirka 7.00 Uhr im Hafen. Mein Boot heisst Silke und ist bloau-weiss.
Will hauptsächlich vor Mommark auf Plattfische gehen.Tschüss Kleini.


----------



## Fehmi (21. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... weil ab- und zu mal Fragen dazu aufkamen: hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der Rampe in Fynshavn.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## babsi (22. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hey Babsi,muss mich kurz revidieren , fahre doch kurzfristig Sonntag frueh hoch . Bin cirka 7.00 Uhr im Hafen. Mein Boot heisst Silke und ist bloau-weiss.
> Will hauptsächlich vor Mommark auf Plattfische gehen.Tschüss Kleini.


 
Ich hoffe, Du hast gefangen.


----------



## Kleini (23. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Babsi, naja es war nicht so doll da ich mein Boot geslippt hab und anlassen wollte und es tat sich nichts ,toll . Ich hatte am Samstag alles gurchgecheckt aber den Batterieschalter auf on stehen lassen . Die Batterie war eh schon nicht mehr die neuste aber das konnte sie nicht ab, ich hab von einem freundl. Dänen der in der Nähe vom Hafen wohnt eine neue bekommen und dann gings raus . Vor Mommark waren einige Plattfische drin und einen guten Hornhecht hatte ich das wars aber auch schon. Also in Mommark tut sich wirklich einiges neue Steganlagen Imbiss funktioniert sehr gut , das ganze äußere läuft Fynshavn bald den Rang ab meine ich . Fehlt nur noch eine gute Slipanlage weil dort fährt kein Mensch runter . Wa


----------



## Fehmi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Hier mal eine Frage an die Experten: mein Sohn Torge war mit unserem  Freund Hein zum Buttangeln im Bereich Leuchtturm Taksensand unterwegs -  was Torge da gefangen hat, sieht aber nicht annähernd aus wie ein Butt!  Kann mir jemand sagen, um welchen Fisch es sich handelt (besseres Bild  gibt es leider nicht)?

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich kann nix erkennen......


----------



## ado (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schaut aus wie ne kleine Aalmutter.


----------



## Fehmi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Aalmutter glaube ich nicht. Habe mal versucht, den Bildausschnitt mit dem Fisch zu vergrößern.

Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Komisches Viech...ich hatte auch mal auf der ecke son komisches Teil gefangen, war ca 15cm lang und sah aus wie eine Mischung vom Barsch und Lippfisch,hab leider damals kein Foto gemacht. Vllt hast du da ein klein Quastenflosser gefangen :q:q:q:q#q#q#q#q


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sieht eher aus wie die berühmt-berüchtigte Kesslergrundel !


----------



## Fehmi (28. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ schlotterschätt:
... habe mir mal ein paar Bilder von der Kesslergrundel rausgesucht und kann mich damit anfreunden - wenn auch nur ungern, denn man spricht da ja schon von einer Plage (Spiegel-Online). Was allerdings ungewöhnlich ist, dass es bisher nur Berichte aus dem südlichen Rheingebiet gibt. Das wäre ja eine ganz schöne Wanderung - hoffentlich war sie alleine unterwegs, ...

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
(@ Matze: von der deutschen Seite)

Frank


----------



## ado (28. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ok, aufgrund des Vergleichbildes bin ich dann auch eher bei den Grundeln.

Lese das allerdings eher beunruhigt!

Bei uns in den Kanälen sind die Viecher eine Landplage. 
Hab gestern eine auf Gummifisch gefangen die hatte fast 24cm.


----------



## Marf22 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hab ich in einem anderen Forun gefunden
Quelle www.angeln-am-neckar.de




> Grundel-Exot macht dem Kanal-Aal das Revier streitig
> 
> DieGrundel hat den Nord-Ostsee-Kanal erobert. Ob sie andere Fische  verdängen wird, ist noch nicht klar. Auf jeden Fall soll sie gut  schmecken.
> Der kleine Raubfisch aus dem Schwarzen Meer wurde im vergangenen Jahr  bereits vereinzelt von Anglern gefangen. Inzwischen hat Kanalfischer  Hans Brauer aus Rade bei Rendsburg täglich 10 bis 15 kg der 10 bis 25  Zentimeter langen Fische im Netz. Vermutlich ist die Grundel in den  Ballasttanks großer Schiffe in die Danziger Bucht eingeschleppt worden.  Von dort aus breitete sie sich über Rügen und Rostock bis nach Kiel aus.
> Welche Auswirkungen der Fisch für den Kanal haben wird, kann Brauer noch  nicht sagen. "Einerseits kann die Grundel als Nahrung für Aale und  Zander dienen." Als Laichräuber und Konkurrent für die anderen  Futterfische könnte aber auch ein Verdrängungseffekt eintreten,  befürchtet der Fischer. Doch darüber will Brauer heute noch nicht  nachdenken. Er hat aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und den schmackhaften  Fisch kurzerhand auf die Speisekarte gesetzt. Mit Erfolg: Wer Grundel  essen möchte, muss in Brauers Aalkate inzwischen vorbestellen.


----------



## Deninho08 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wollen im Oktober eventuell mal nach Als fahren.
Wie sehen die Chancen im Oktober auf diverse Fischarten aus??

MfG

Deninho08


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurz und schmerzlos: Gut ! Bei schlechten Wetter kannst dann Prima Brandungsangeln.

Mfg
Matze


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was ist denn los hier?? Man liest ja gar nix mehr aus Fynshav.
Sind alle nur noch im großen Belt unterwegs?
Wir kommen am Sonntag für eine Woche auf die NANA!|rolleyes
Gehen nicht von Rekordfängen aus, aber vielleicht kann der eine oder andere von Euch wenigstens ein bißchen die Hoffnung schüren....;+;+;+
Den ein oder anderen Dorsch würden wir schon gerne fangen|rolleyes
Gibt´s keine Infos bezüglich Frank und seiner Firma?

Die TARRANAGA Truppe ist wieder unterwegs|rolleyes|rolleyes

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Aufgrund von PowerTrimm Pumpen defekt steht mein Kutter zur Zeit in meiner Halle und wird Ende September nochmal durchstarten.
Die Boote die mal kein Windigen Tag erwischen fangen ganz gut Dorsch, in den letzten Tagen sind auch sehr viele Makrelen gefangen worden.
Wird schon was rauskommen, viel Erfolg !

Lg
Matze


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze!

Da wünsche ich Dir, daß Du bald wieder seewassermäßig online bist!
Ja wird schon schiefgehen---so schlecht wie 2008 wirds bestimmt nicht werden.:r:r

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Fehmi (12. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... kleine Ergänzung:
Viele Camper und Bootsbesitzer aus dem Bereich Fynshavn haben einfach "die Schnauze voll" vom Wetter und sehnen derzeit zu, ihre Campingausrüstung (vor allem Vorzelte) an den trockenen Tagen abzubauen bzw. winterfertig zu machen; die Zustände auf den Plätzen sind teilweise so schlimm, dass man sich wie bei einer Wattwanderung vorkommt; wenn man so die Sonnenstunden zum Abbau ausnutzt, bleibt zum Angeln nicht viel Zeit. *Aber es soll ja ein super Herbst vor der Tür stehen, ...*

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze 
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... kleine Ergänzung:
> Viele Camper und Bootsbesitzer aus dem Bereich Fynshavn haben einfach "die Schnauze voll" vom Wetter und sehnen derzeit zu, ihre Campingausrüstung (vor allem Vorzelte) an den trockenen Tagen abzubauen bzw. winterfertig zu machen; die Zustände auf den Plätzen sind teilweise so schlimm, dass man sich wie bei einer Wattwanderung vorkommt; wenn man so die Sonnenstunden zum Abbau ausnutzt, bleibt zum Angeln nicht viel Zeit. *Aber es soll ja ein super Herbst vor der Tür stehen, ...*
> 
> Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
> Frank



Dann haben wir nicht mehr viel verpaßt :c

Wollten eigentlich noch mal hoch kommen......aber die Arbeit hat es einfach nicht zugelassen und jedes WE war irgendeine Pflichtveranstaltung #q


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Fynshav:

Schlichtweg eine Entäuschung!
Gestern mit 5 Mann---6 Dorsche nach 8 Stunden mit der NANA!
Alles abgesucht und reichlich Wind und Kälte.
Kein schönes Angeln--anstrengend und ergebnislos--leider!
Heute noch besser--null Fisch!!! Trotz aller Versuche mit verschiedenen Montagen!|gr:|gr:

Wir sind schon bedient....

Leider sind die Vorhersagen nicht besser...
schaun wir mal..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ihr habt ja auch n scheiss Wetter erwischt.....:c


----------



## Deninho08 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hört sich ja nicht sehr vielversprechend an...
Kann man nur hoffen, dass wir im Oktober vielleicht ein wenig mehr Glück haben...
Wie sieht es denn mit den Plattenfängen aus?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Plattfische sind genug da, es ist fast unmöglich keine zu fangen...


----------



## Deninho08 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Plattfische sind genug da, es ist fast unmöglich keine zu fangen...



Auch wenn man ein blutjunger Anfänger ist? 
Werde es natürlich auch mal auf die Mefos probieren, die Angelei ist ja vergleichbar mit der Spinnfischerei am Binnengewässer...
Wenn ich dann natürlich auch noch meinen ersten Dorsch fangen würde, wäre das echt traumhaft...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So wir haben`s abgebrochen!!!
Da auch der 3. Tag außer Wind und stark rollendem Schiff und Regenschauern keinen Dorsch brachte, haben wir die Entscheidung getroffen nach Hause zu fahren!|evil:

Die diesjährige Tour war ein ein Reinfall! --- 6 Dorsche nahmen wir mit!
Festzuhalten bleibt, daß Morten keine Schuld trifft; die Umstände waren einfach gegen uns; schei.... Wetter (wie Matze schon sagte) und keine Dorsche vor Ort!

Da auch die Fischer im kleinen Belt nicht unterwegs waren, ist einfach davon auszugehen, daß wenig Fisch da ist.

Frank Röhrchen sagte zwar, daß er gefangen hätte; aber er ist auch als absoluter Spezi einzuordnen!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Wir, jedoch werden in Zukunft, nach 3 Jahren im kleinen Belt (die leider immer sehr unergiebig waren) wieder unser Glück woanders versuchen.
Wir sind in der Terminauswahl auch nicht so flexibel-- es bleibt immer nur Ende August/Anfang September!

Also auf nach Langeland nächstes Jahr-- auf ein Neues das Glück herausfordern!

Grüße aus der sonnigen Pfalz an alle die noch unterwegs sind!

Petri Heil
Tom


----------



## penru (23. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Dorsch-Tom,
Euer Bericht hört sich ja schlimm an. Aber ich weiß auch, daß das Wetter während dieser Zeit nicht gerade zum Angeln eingeladen hat. Sehe laufend in DMI nach, wie sich das Wetter in Fynshav gestaltet. Bin ja selbst schon am 11.9.  wegen Matschwetter aus Fynshav abgereist und habe für dieses Jahr Schluss gemacht. Werde aber im nächsten Jahr wieder selbstverständlich dort sein und auch zum Fischen fahren. Man darf einfach nicht so schnell aufgeben!!
Wünsche Euch für die neue Saison dann um Langeland herum mehr Erfolg!
Gruß von Penru
der seinen Sommersitz in Fynshav (Lillebaelt-Camping) hat.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. September 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich möchte betonen, daß ich den kleinen Belt als Revier nicht verdamme!

Wir hatten einfach Pech, so wie vor einem Jahr in Bornholm.

Aber wir waren 2006/2008/2011 auf Als und immer war es um diese Zeit nicht so prickelnd!

Das heißt nicht, daß wir eines Tages vielleicht zu einer anderen Zeit nicht wiederkommen?
Aber erst mal ist genug!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## marv3108 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bekommt man den Angelschein auch an Tankstellen und kann man in Euro zahlen? Oder muss man das ganze übers Internet abwickeln? 

Will am WE mit der MY JULIA raus, die ja jetzt in Mommark liegt. Mal sehen, was so abgeht...

Maik


----------



## armyn (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin
in flensburg weiche im angelladen kannste den angelschein auch kaufen#6


----------



## babsi (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Du bekommst den Angelschein bei der Poststelle.
Zum Beispiel bei Brugsen in Kruså, gleich hinter der Grenze.
Dort mußt Du ja vorbei und kannst auch mit Euro bezahlen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

MY Julia fährt jetzt ab Mommark......#d kommt mit deutschen Vorschriften nicht zurecht und fährt so viel wie ich weiss jetzt unter englischer Flagge weil sie dann bis zu 60sm Fahrtgebiet haben dürfen......find ich zum K....:cund die Dänischen Kutter unterliegen strengsten Vorschriften.......


----------



## marv3108 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fährt schon immer unter englischer Flagge...

Freitag abends haben die Postämter und Angelgeschäfte nicht auf. Im Internet kann ich nicht bestellen, da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze. Deswegen die Frage, ob man die Karte irgendwo an einer Tankstelle bekommt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ok...

Gibts auf der Julia keine Dänische Angelkarten....? Würde Sinn machen wenn man sein Kutter in DK hat.


----------



## C.K. (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf der MS NANA gibt es zumindest Karten.

Vieleicht hast Du Glück....auch wenn Du nicht mir ihr fährst.


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leuts! hatte gerade super Sonntag waren von Als aus draussen und haben beim Ententeichwetter bombastische Dorsche gefangen 6-7 Pfund.

P.s es wird also wieder recht gut gefangen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, wo hast die gefangen? Vor Aero ?

Mfg
Matze


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ca richtung nordlich Spitze von aero . Ging gut ab da mit ner schönen leichten Spinnrute und ner 2500 spule


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich war die letzten male immer Aero Süd, war immer sehr gut dort. Werde demnächst auch ma wieder weiter Nördlich probieren.


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wie groß weren die denn die du südlich erwischen konntest ? MFG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Habe dies Jahr dort schon Dorsche um die 80cm gefangen.


----------



## Kopyto-Relax (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

sag mal welche Rute benutzt du den in der Region? MFG


----------



## Luckywood (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,

ich lese hier als absoluter Als- Fan schon seit geraumer Zeit mit, hatte bis jetzt aber noch nichts dazu beigetragen.

Ich fahre mit meiner Familie regelmäßig Ostern- und Sommerferien nach Als. Erstmals waren wir in diesem Jahr auf dem Campingplatz in Mommark und von dort auch mit dem Boot (4,50m Kajütboot, 25 PS) auf dem Wasser.

Nun wollen wir ab kommenden Sonntag den 16.10.2011 noch einmal dort eine Woche Urlaub verbringen und natürlich auch dem Fisch zu Leibe rücken. Da es ja schon relativ spät im Jahr ist: Macht es überhaupt Sinn, das Boot mitzunehmen (Wetter, Wind und Wellen) oder soll ich besser nur die Brandungsruten einpacken? Wie sind hier die Erfahrungen??

Danke für Antworten und Gruß,
WERNER


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Pack beides ein, der Oktober soll doch noch richtig schön werden, wie jetzt z.b.

Schönen Urlaub !

#h


----------



## Luckywood (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

danke schonmal#6- Du wohnst doch quasi vor Ort, was sagt denn die Wind- Wettervorhersage für nächste Woche?

Gruß,
Werner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Für dieses Wochenende ist Süd mit 6m/s angegesagt und Sonne satt, also perfekt fürne Bootstour.Nächste Woche soll wieder mehr Wind kommen, aber die Vorhersage kann sich ja noch ändern.

Lg


----------



## shad (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Als - Freunde,

in einer Woche starten wir wieder Richtung Fynshav. Was geht z.Zt.? War mal jemand los???

Gruß,
            shad


----------



## Deninho08 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Hallo Als - Freunde,
> 
> in einer Woche starten wir wieder Richtung Fynshav. Was geht z.Zt.? War mal jemand los???
> 
> ...



Nicht nur Du startest nach Als...
Ich bin schon richtig heiß auf die Abfahrt.
Mich würde auch interessieren was momentan so geht?!


----------



## shad (8. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männers,

hier mein kurzer Bericht von unserem trip nach Fynshav:

Am Montag trafen wir um die Mittagszeit in Fynshav ein. Da uns das Boot erst am nächsten Tag zur Verfügung stand, beschlossen wir, es einmal in Sonderborg im Hafen zu probieren. Jeder mit einer Spinnrute und Gufis bewaffnet versuchten wir unser Glück beim alten Kornspeicher mit dem Resultat: Kein Biss! Kollegen neben uns (Brandungsfischer) meinten, das die Stelle gegenüber des Schlosses noch besser sei, also beschlossen wir nach 2 Stunden es dort einmal zu probieren. Diese Stelle war allerdings völlig von Brandungsanglern überlaufen. Geschätzte 15 Angler und mindestens 40 Ruten (!). Wir stellten uns daneben, aber nach 30 Minuten ohne Biss brachen wir das Angeln ab, weil uns zum Heulen zumute war: Was da von den "Brandungsanglern" abgeknüppelt wurde waren Dörschleins von allerhöchstens 20cm. Ich ärgere mich über uns, weil keiner von uns den Mut hatte, die Leute auf ihr treiben anzusprechen (es machte den Eindruck, daß die alle zusammen gehörten und von uns war keiner scharf auf eine Tracht Prügel...! 
Naja, der Tag wurde schnell abgehakt und am Dienstag ging es dann endlich mit dem Boot auf den Belt. Wir düsten Richtung Äerö, zum Leuchtturm. Auf 10 - 13m kamen die ersten Dorsche an die Oberfläche. Allesamt auf Gufis in japanrot und grün/gelb. An diesem Tag brachten wir es auf 58 Dorsche, mindestmaß 45cm! Wir fingen auch mindestens genausoviel Untermaßige, die natürlich schonend in ihr Element zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann hatten wir abends ein wenig Ärger beim Tanken: Die Tankuhr des Dieseltanks lief und lief und lief. Bei 50 Litern schaltete sie sich ab und wir dachten: Tank voll! Es war nur seltsam, das wir 50L verbraucht haben sollten, aber naja...! Ich hätte am nächsten morgen auf die Tankuhr schauen sollen, was ich aber leider vergaß. Also am Mittwoch wieder mit Vollgas zum Leuchtturm. Mittags habe ich dann einmal den Kippschalter der Tankuhr betätigt und die zeigte dann noch einen viertel vollen Tank an!! Also Angeln abgebrochen und zurück zum Hafen. Dort angekommen erfuhren wir vom Hafenmeister (wurde von uns am Vortag informiert), das die Pumpe des Dieseltanks kaputt sei. Wir informierten Frank und dann stand eine Kanisterbetankung auf dem Plan (Da wurden Erinnerungen an die gute alte BW - Zeit wach...|uhoh
An diesem Tag fingen wir 20 Dorsche und nach der Kanisterbetankung nochmal 50 Platte vorm Hafen mit dem Buttlöffel (Größte Flunder 52cm!!!).
Am Donnerstag und Freitag konnten wir wegen starken Wind aus Süd - Ost leider mit dem Boot nicht raus, wo wir uns die Zeit am Forellensee vertrieben, wo wir auch jeden Tag 15-20 Stück in sehr guten Größen (1-3kg) hatten. Besonders gefreut hat mich, das ich endlich einmal Matze kennenlernen durfte, der uns spontan, abends auf ein Bier einlud. Danke nochmal dafür, Matze! Nächstes Jahr im April (1Woche Fynshav ist schon gebucht) müssen wir das echt mal hinkriegen, zusammen mit unseren Booten zum Fischen rauszufahren. Gruß nochmal von allen, auch an Deine Frau!

Jetzt hatten wir noch den Sonnabend und den Sonntag vor uns, wo einer Ausfahrt mit dem Boot nichts im Wege stehen sollte - der Wind ließ deutlich nach. Wir probierten es diesmal am Pols Rev. Dort haben wir absolut geniales Fischen erlebt: Die Dorsche knallten in 5 - 11m auf unsere Gummiköder. Beeindruckend war die Größe: Der Kleinste Dorsch wog 2kg, die Größten ca. 4kg!!! Mit 42 Stück hatten wir 2 Kübel voll...!:vik: Am Sonntag klingelte um 4 Uhr der Wecker, denn wir wollten unseren letzten Tag noch einmal richtig ausnutzen. Am Pols Rev angekommen, sausten unsere Köder in die Tiefe aber es ließ sich nichts nennenswertes an den Haken locken. Wir fischten das Riff komplett ab, in allen möglichen Tiefen, aber immer mit demselben Erfolg...! Insgesamt fingen wir an diesem Tag 8 Dorsche.;+ Wir hatten den ganzen Tag über eine recht merkwürdige Drift: Der Wind hatte auf Ost gedreht (das Boot lag richtig in der Drift) aber der Strom kam immernoch aus Süd! Man hatte während des Angelns immer das Gefühl, das Boot würde rückwärts fahren...#q Daran hat sich den ganzen Tag nichts geändert. Vielleicht hat es ja daran gelegen, das fast nichts mehr an den Haken ging...! Am Abend telefonierten wir noch mit Frank und dann gab es aber doch noch Grund zur Freude: Er hatte den Tag eine Guidingtour und fuhr zum Langgrund. Dort haben sie seeehr gut gefangen (er selbst hatte über 40Stück, der Größte 7kg). Wenn wir die letzten Jahre mal unsere alten Stellen nördlich von Fynshav angetestet hatten, kam dabei immer eine Nullnummer rum. Das läßt doch hoffen, das es wirklich langsam aber sicher mit den Dorschen wieder etwas bergauf geht. Zusammengefasst hatten wir eine sehr lustige Woche, mit vielen dicken Fischen! Was will man mehr? Wir waren sehr zufrieden und kommen garantiert wieder!!! #6
Gruß an alle,

  "Die Dorschjäger"  (shad, Kristian und Toschi)


----------



## ralle (8. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na da hat ja alles gepasst !!
Danke für den Bericht !!


----------



## bbfishing (8. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Geschätzte 15 Angler und mindestens 40 Ruten (!). Wir stellten uns daneben, aber nach 30 Minuten ohne Biss brachen wir das Angeln ab, weil uns zum Heulen zumute war: Was da von den "Brandungsanglern" abgeknüppelt wurde waren Dörschleins von allerhöchstens 20cm. Ich ärgere mich über uns, weil keiner von uns den Mut hatte, die Leute auf ihr treiben anzusprechen (es machte den Eindruck, daß die alle zusammen gehörten und von uns war keiner scharf auf eine Tracht Prügel...! 


Moin, 
die kannst Du schnell bekommen. Edit by Mod: Das geht nicht !
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej shad, super Bericht ! Das im April werden wir uns fest vornehmen, danach natürlich Grillen bei mir #6Seit heute ist mein Kutter wieder Startklar und ich werde Samstag und Sonntag mitn Boot raus. 

Das mit den Anglern am Hafen kotzt mich auch richtig an, hoffentlich machen die Dänen dort mal öfter Kontrolle.Ätzend sowas....#q


----------



## Marf22 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey, schöner Bericht! Hattet ja ne schöne Woche! :vik: So soll es sein! 

Bei den "Anglern" in Sonderborg kann man euren Frust verstehen, aber wie du schon sagts, mit 3 Mann ist es Aussichtslos! Kontrollen habe ich leider in DK noch nie erlebt! Überall ist das Pack langsam auzutreffen.....


----------



## MWK (9. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Shad,
richtig genialer Bericht, zur richtigen Zeit. Die nächsten 3 Tage bin ich wohl nun vollendst schlaflos. Wir fahren Freitag Nacht, und ich hoffe das ich euch 14 Tagen mit ähnlichen Zeilen dienen kann. Außer der Part mit dem Sonderborger Hafen! Auch wir machen hier gerne einen Abstecher, oder slippen an der neunen Brücke um den Sund abzuschleppen. Aber soviele Angeler hab ich da noch nie erlebt, wenn die dann auch noch so einen Raubbau betreiben... oh je! Wir sind im übrigen vor 2 Jahren im Sonderborger Hafen kontrolliert worden, allerdings war man da auf der Suche nach Motorendieben.

Weiß jemand ob es bei Frank Röhrchen noch Seeringler gibt?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Bertl (9. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Superklasse Bericht!
Da kommt man ganz schnell ins Träumen...


----------



## Marf22 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es bei Frank Röhrchen noch Seeringler gibt?
> 
> Gruß,
> Markus



Wir hatten im November schon Pech und er hatte keine, lieber eben durchrufen und vor bestellen. Zur Not gibbet auch beim Forellenpuff welche, da haben wir auch schon welche geholt, wenn Frank ausverkauft war....

Ich glaub auch in Sachen Motoren sind die bei den genannten "Anglern" nicht ganz falsch....#y

Wir hatten dieses Jahr um Ostern auf Keagenaes ein tolles Erlebnis mit den Brüdern....Meine Dame und ich sind aufen Parkplatz angekommen, ab in die Watbüx und gemütlich gefischt. Am Strand lag nen Sportboot mit nen paar Billigruten drin anner Boje.So, 6x2m, also nicht gerade klein. Nix bei gedacht....Irgendwann Geschrei und Gegrölle hinter uns und 10 völlig besoffene Gestallten poltern nen Trailer über den Parkplatz über den Starnd in die Brandung. Zerren in einer 20min Aktion das Boot auf den Trailer, zwei der Gestalten gehen sogar unfreiwillig baden, scheinen es aber kaum zu merken.....Mittlerweile hatte sich auch schon am Land ne Traube aus Dänen und Touris zum bestaunen der "Neureichen" gebildet. Als nächstes versuchen sie mit nem schwarzen MB Geländewagen durch den schmalen Fußweg rückwärts runter zum Strand zu kommen, fahren sich aber mehrmals fest oder jagen die Böschungen halb hoch! Klappt nicht, also ist guter Rat teuer. Erstmal ein paar Wodka trinken. Wir sind mittlerweile auch nicht mehr im Wasser, sondern schon wieder am Bulli aufen Parkplatz! Irgendwann erbarmt sich ein Deutscher und bindet ein paar Abschlepp-und Ankerseile zusammen, so das sie das Boot vom Parkplatz aus mit dem möchtegern Jeep hochziehen können....Auch das ist nach einer halben Stunde geglückt und man zieht das Boot auf ein anliegendes Ferienhausgrundstück. Ich habe den Deutschen gefragt, warum er den Brüdern bei der völlig Sinnfreien Aktion auch noch geholfen hat, wo doch 2 Slippen im Umkreis von 1,5km an den Campingplätzen wären. Er meinte die wären viel zu blau, um noch dorthin zu kommen und es wären "Neureiche" und man müßte so ein verhalten endschuldigen. Die Dänen fandes es nicht so witzig und meinten, so ein Gelärme und Verhalten müsse nicht sein. Wir konnten leider nicht eher weg, weil die Jungs mit ihrem Seil und dem MB den ganzen Parkplatz+Ausfahrt für über ne Stunde blockiert haben!


----------



## shad (10. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

klingelt mal bei Frank Röhrchen durch, wegen Seeringlern. Wenn der keine mehr hat, bekommst Du immer welche im Skandinavien Park bei Fisherman. Da gibt es auch Wattis (meiner Meinung nach fängiger als Ringler...).

Gruß,
           shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Leute, ich war Sonntag endlich mal wieder draussen und es war der Hammer. Super Wetter,Sonne,7 Grad,Wind 1-2. Mein Kollege und ich hatten ca 30 Dorsche und alle waren so 5-6 Pfund.Höhepunkt war dann kurz vor Feierabend mein 11 Pfund Dorsch !!! Gefangen haben wir so zwischen 10-17m. Also es lohnt sich mal einen ruhigen Tag ab Fynshav auszunutzen.


----------



## shad (15. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

"Petri Heil" zu Eurem gelungenen Angeltag!!!
Bitte, bitte mehr Fotos...!#6

Gruß,
       shad


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze2004,

Hört sich verdammt gut an, zumal wir jetzt ein verlängertes Wochende,
Donnerstag Anreise und Freitag bis Sonntag fischen, ins Auge gefasst haben. 
Alle Wetterberichte sagen super Wetter, max 3 Windstärken, voraus.
Wenn jetzt die Dorsche auch noch mitspielen, steht einer erfolgreichen
Angeltour ja nichts mehr im Wege. Ich hoffe allerdings, das die kalten Nächte den Dorschen nicht auf den Magen geschlagen sind.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich euch hier vom Wochende berichten.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil an alle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bekomme meine Fotos nicht von meinen Handy runter.....hier noch paar die mir mein Kollege gemacht hat.

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt bin ich Sonntag wieder auf See.

P.S.: Habe mich wohl verguckt, der Dorsch hatte 12 Pfund...!!


----------



## MWK (21. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Als-Fans,
wir waren in der Woche vom 12.11. – 19.11. auf der Insel und hatten wir immer eine super Zeit. Unsere Hütte in Mommark hatten wir über NovaSol gebucht. Da diese in der Woche zuvor nicht vergeben war, durften wir schon um 11:00 Uhr rein – in einer Stunde waren alle Vorräte und Klamotten eingeräumt. So hatten wir noch gute 4 Std. zum Fischen und haben die aus der Watbutz getan. Dabei kamen 3 Fjordforellen raus, alle silber und erfüllten laut Kerbe am Kescher gerade das Maß. Ich hab alle schwimmen lassen, da ich immer dachte es kommt noch ne Bessere. Damit lag ich leider falsch.
Am nächsten Tag, haben wir dann in Fynshav geslippt. Wir sind zur gelben Tonne gedüst und haben dann immer weiter Richtung Norden alle Kanten abgesucht. Dabei haben wir leider nur Kinderstuben gefunden. Zurück im Hafen konnten wir dann das live bestaunen,  was ihr auf den Fotos des Vorschreibers seht. Ich wurde kurz ein wenig depressiv, wurde aber schnell von neuem Tatendrang für den morgigen Tag gepackt.
Der Plan war angesichts der Fänge klar. Wieder in Fynshav geslippt, obwohl wir weit in den Süden wollten, aber der Wasserstand war so niedrig, dass das ohnehin schwierige slippen in Mommark die ganze Woche unmöglich war. Nach 45 Minuten erster Stop am Alten Pols Riff. Allen Erwartungen zum Trotz blieben die 11-Pfünder aus. Zwar fingen wir unsere Fische fürs Abendbrot, diese mussten aber alle hart erarbeitet werden. Am Ende waren es 9 gute Dorsche bis 3 kg.
Dienstags haben wir dann in Sonderborg geslippt und sind Richtung Keagnes End gefahren. Auch dort alle Kanten und den Dorschberg abgesucht. Auch hier viel „Arbeit „ mit dem Ergebnis  eines guten Abendbrotes und ein bisschen was für die Truhe. Das Highlight folgte in der Dämmerung , als ich im Boot auf meinen Bruder wartete das es den Trailer die Slippe runter fährt. Direkt an der Slippe biss ne fette 48 Mefo auf einen Blinker den ich eigentlich für einen Dorsch absacken lies. 1 Wurf, 1 Mal gekurbelt  = 1 Mefo!
Mittwochs ging’s dann ganz hoch in den Norden um in Holm zu slippen und auf Mefo zu schleppen. Dabei haben wir 4 Stück erwischt, davon waren 3 ordentlich  (zwischen 43-45). Diese wurden filetiert, aus den Kaskaden ein guter Sund gekocht, danach Gemüseangedünstet und mit dem Sund aufgegossen. Als Einlage die gebratenen Filets rein und fertig – traumhaft lecker!
Am folge Tag in Sonderborg die „to lütt“ gewässert. Der Schreiber zeigte fette Heringsschwärme an, was uns dazu verleitet hat, die Gummifische im Hafen zu baden. Und siehe da, diese wurden brutal attackiert. So konnten wir vormittags ca. 20 ordentliche Dorsche fangen, der schwerste lag sogar bei 3,5 kg! Das Verhältnis zu kleinen Fischen unter 45 cm war ähnlich wie im Belt (ca. 50/50). Die Brandungsangler fangen wohl primär kleine wie uns abends 2 nette Angler die sich an der Slippe aufgebaut hatten berichteten. Das war auch unser Eindruck den wir Samstag‘s zuvor bei einer Erkundungsfahrt mit dem Auto gemacht hatten. Da ging es im Hafen zu wie beim Heringsfischen – geschätzte 30 Brandungsangler fischten auf Fische die auch aussahen wie Heringe.
Freitags wieder in Sonderborg rein um dann den Sund hoch zu schleppen. Der Ausgang war mit 2 untermaßigen Fischen ernüchternd, was aber nicht verwunderlich ist, denn soooooo viele Netze auf so engem Raum haben wir selten gesehen! Alle Süßwassereinläufe waren komplett dicht, die Netze standen direkt vor den Bächen! Wir sind dann hoch und haben Stegsvig und Sandvig abgesucht, aber auch hier kaum Erfolg. Die Küste war voll mir Leuten, um die wir natürlich einen ordentlichen Bogen gefahren sind. Keine Ahnung ob die erfolgreich waren. Fakt ist bei dem Angeldruck und bei den ganzen Netzen im Fjord hat man‘s nicht leicht als Trutte.
So das Boot ist jetzt wieder sauber und in seinem Winterquartier, ich bin Gedanklich schon im Frühjahr…
Gruß,
Markus
PS: Wie lädt man eigentlich ein Foto hoch?!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, schöner Bericht !
Ja dann haben wir uns im Hafen ja kurz unterhalten.Gut das ihr noch paar schöne fische bekommen habt.

Gruss aus DK
Matze


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|wavey: Hallo MWK ( Markus ),
Super Bericht, danke. |good:

Gruß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## shad (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo MWK,

schöner Bericht. Jetzt krieg das bitte ganz schnell mit den Fotos hin...! Bin schon gespannt!

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## MWK (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,

sorry ich kappier das mit den Fotos einfach nicht... wat für eine URL soll ich da eingeben?! Ich bin doch kein Hacker


----------



## knutemann (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Probiers damit mal#6
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Aalangler101 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,
wollte am 03 Dezember mal nach Sonderburg, weis aber nicht wo man da Angeln kann. Habe gehört wenn man vor der Brücke rechts abfährt und dann hinter den hafen an so ein Stück Strand gegenüber ist glaube ich das Schloss.
kann mir da jemand helfen wo genau man da angeln darf? wollte entweder vom hafen aus oder Brandung.
Würde mih über Tipps und info freuen.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## shad (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Aalangler 101,

gegenüber vom Schloss haben wir vor 3 Wochen auch probiert - aber wie gesagt - total überlaufen. Und wir haben nicht einen einzigen maßigen Dorsch gesehen...!
Wir hatten es auch auf höhe des Kornspeichers probiert, aber dort keinen Biss bekommen. Allerdings standen neben uns 2 Brandungsfischer und die meinten, daß es eine gute Stelle wäre...

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Aalangler101 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo shad,

danke, ich höre auch immer das ständig gefangen wird,
ein bekannter war auch los und nix drei tage nichts.


----------



## Aalangler101 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich werde das dann mal woanders probieren. Kollund soll wohl 
Auch ganz schön sein vom Strand.
Eigendlich wollte ich nach Aarø aber das ist zeitlich nix.

Gruß Aal01


----------



## MWK (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So viel Bohei um zwei Fotos, aber endlich geschafft 

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/2987/anglerboard1.png

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/8281/anglerboard2.png


----------



## anbeisser (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin !

Wie siehts denn momentan mit den Dorschfängen an der schleswig-holsteinischen Ostseeküste aus ?

War am Sonntag von Wismar mit der Christa raus und hatten mit 30Mann ca 65 maßige Dorsche um 50cm (1x80cm /ca 6KG) und ca 300-400 Wittlinge in 15-22m Tiefe.

Petri ...
A.


----------



## Aalangler101 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
hier an der Flensburgerküste hält es sich in grenzen mal hier und mal da
ein maßigen aber nichts Grosses. an der Dänischenküste ist besser richtung abenrade und Haderslev insel Aarö soll wohl gefangen werden.
Auf der insel wohl Platten aber auch nichts großes, hab ich gehört.
Sind aber alles vom Ufer Brandungsangler mit Boot weis ich nicht.

Gruss Aal01


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK: Geht doch....#6#6#6


----------



## kspr (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sorry ich kappier das mit den Fotos einfach nicht... wat für eine URL soll ich da eingeben?! Ich bin doch kein Hacker



1.
du gehst z.b. auf www.imgimg.de 
2.wählst dort das bild aus was du hochladen möchtest und klickst auf upload.
3. Das hochgeladene bild anklicken (um es zu vergrößern)
4. Link oben in der taskleiste kopieren
5. Im AB auf "Grafik einfügen" und dort den link inkl http:// einfügen
6. zurücklehnen


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Drei Tage Angeln im kleinen Belt sind vorbei.
Wir - ich und 3 Kollegen - waren von Freitag bis Sonntag auf dem kleinen Belt zum Dorschangeln. Im Vorfeld hatten wir von sehr guten Fängen gehört und dementsprechend hoch war natürlich auch unsere Erwartungshaltung. 
Leider konnten wir nur am Sonntag ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen. Freitag war die Angelei extrem schwierig - ca. 1,5 Kn Strom quer zur Winddrift. Wie von Shad hier schon beschrieben hatte man immer das Gefühl der Rückwärtsgang wäre noch eingelegt. Wir haben etliche Stellen abgesucht, Vordrup Flak, Breitgrund und Gammel Poel. An allen Stellen lagen Netze #q über den besten Plätzen. Einzig zum Schluß am Gammel Poel konnten wir unseren Tag retten. Ca. 20 Dorsche ( viele zw. 2 und 4 Kg ) fanden am Freitag den Weg in unsere Fischkiste. Am Samstag fuhren wir dann zuerst Richtung Gammel Poel. Jedoch war grad der Fischer vor Ort, entleerte seine Netze und setzte sie neu. Natürlich genau dort hin, wo wir am Vortag unsere Dorsche gefangen hatten. Also nach 2 gefangenen Dorschen weiter Richtung Vordrup Flak. Hier suchten wir den Südwestlichen Teil ( 10 - 16m ) ab. Ganz vereinzelt fingen wir dabei mal einen Dorsch ;+. Zum Nachmittag hin wechselten wir in den Östlichen Teil, und fingen dort wider Erwarten relativ gut. Ergebnis vom Samstag ca. 25 Dorsche. Im Schnitt etwas kleiner als am Vortag. Der Sonntag sollte dann unser bester Tag werden. Absolute Windstille und Nebel mit ca. 200m Sicht ließen uns doch morgens überlegen, ob wir es wagen sollten rauszufahren. Wir entschieden uns dafür, da wir annahmen, das der Nebel wie am Vortag Richtung Süden immer lichter werden würde, was dann glücklicher Weise auch zutraf. In Höhe Mommark konnten wir dann beide Küsten ( Als und Aero ) sehen.
Wir fuhren dann weiter zur Ostseite Vordrup Flak. Dort konnten wir dann in 5 Stunden knappe 50 Dorsche "Verhaften". Auch wieder in Größen bis 4 Kg. 
Fazit der 3 Tage: Wenig Wind - viel Nebel - zwar nicht die Mengen an Dorsch wie erwartet, jedoch ansprechende Größen. 
So, das soll es gewesen sein.

weiterhin viel Petri Heil für alle


----------



## Fehmi (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute 
Wunderbare Fangberichte in letzter Zeit! 
Nur ein Punkt, der mir immer wieder "aufstößt": wenn die Erwartungen bei ca. 100 Dorschen in drei Tagen  nicht erfüllt werden, war es meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Angeltour, sondern die Erwartungshaltung war vielleicht etwas zu hoch geschraubt. Ich habe das Glück, dass ich einen Wohnwagen und ein Boot auf Als (Fynshavn) habe und so die Möglichkeit habe, das ein- oder andere Mal mehr rauszufahren. Konnte dieses Jahr ca. 20 Toren machen und habe ca. 100 Dorsche gefangen - vielleicht kann man mit Glück viel Dorsche mehr fangen, aber auch mit deutlich weniger Fischen die Saison beenden.
Ich war mit meiner Saison zufrieden - auch wenn der Schnitt von 5 Fischen pro Tour dem ein - oder anderen viel zu wenig erscheinen!

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze 
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Wunderbare Fangberichte in letzter Zeit!
> Nur ein Punkt, der mir immer wieder "aufstößt": wenn die Erwartungen bei ca. 100 Dorschen in drei Tagen  nicht erfüllt werden, war es meiner Meinung nach keine schlechte Angeltour, sondern die Erwartungshaltung war vielleicht etwas zu hoch geschraubt. Ich habe das Glück, dass ich einen Wohnwagen und ein Boot auf Als (Fynshavn) habe und so die Möglichkeit habe, das ein- oder andere Mal mehr rauszufahren. Konnte dieses Jahr ca. 20 Toren machen und habe ca. 100 Dorsche gefangen - vielleicht kann man mit Glück viel Dorsche mehr fangen, aber auch mit deutlich weniger Fischen die Saison beenden.
> Ich war mit meiner Saison zufrieden - auch wenn der Schnitt von 5 Fischen pro Tour dem ein - oder anderen viel zu wenig erscheinen!
> ...



#6

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## shad (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Dorschjäger01,

toller Bericht. Von Netzen war bei unserer Tour gar nichts zu sehen. Ihr habt doch super gefangen, vor allem die Größe der Dorsche...! Vor 2 Jahren - auch im November - haben wir zu dritt in 1 Woche ganze 12 Dorsche gehabt. 1 von 3kg und der Rest um 40cm...! Das ist enttäuschend gewesen. Aber das Wichtigste: Unseren Spaß hatten wir!!!!:vik::m|supergri
Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Kistenmann (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Marf22 schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


Mir auch |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöner Bericht! Bei 30m Sicht habe ich es Sonntag nicht gewagt, trotz Radar an Bord, rauszufahren, Hut ab.

Wenn ich das richtig lese habt ihr in 3 Tagen gut 95 maßige Dorsche gefangen......und du schreibst das ihr nicht die erwarteten Mengen gefangen habt......;+;+;+;+vllt solltet ihr es nächstes mal auf Island probieren, denn da bekommt man bestimmt in 10 Tagen wohl ne Tonne Dorsch zusammen......

Meine Meinung: Gut fangen hin oder her, aber vllt kann man auch mal n 50er Dorsch wieder reinsetzen wenn in der Fischbox schon 10 davon liegen.


----------



## AAlfänger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und hinterher geht das Gemaule und Jammern los, wenn eine Fangbeschränkung eingeführt wird, wie in Norwegen! Und das, weil einige den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen!#q|splat2:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Angelprofesor (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Und hinterher geht das Gemaule und Jammern los, wenn eine Fangbeschränkung eingeführt wird, wie in Norwegen! Und das, weil einige den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen!#q|splat2:
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


 

|wavey: Hallo Jürgen,  |good:
                 genau so immer das gleiche mit einigen Kollegen, die kriegen nie genug. #q
#g

Gruü Vladi


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier hat man sich ja wunderschön über meinen Bericht ausgelassen, aber ein paar Anmerkungen möchte ich schon noch loswerden.
1. habe ich von einer Erwartungshaltung aufgrund der vorherigen Berichte gesprochen
2. wenn man 8 Std. auf See ist, und die ersten 5 Std. genau einen Biss hat, kann das ganz schön hart oder langweilig sein. Wir haben am ersten Tag fast unsere ganzen Fische in den letzten 2 Std. gefangen. Genauso war es übrigens auch am 2. Tag. So war halt nur der 3. Tag in unserem subjektivem Empfinden gut, da es die ganze Zeit über Bisse gab.
3. 20-25 Fische pro Person in drei Tagen - ich glaube da brauch sich kein Möchtegern-Moralapostel hier aufspielen. Jeder sollte sich in der Beziehung mal an seine eigene Nase fassen.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Petri Heil für euch alle


----------



## Fehmi (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nur um dort noch mal einzuhaken: 
es muss niemandem peinlich sein, 25 Dorsche in drei Tagen gefangen und mitgenommen zu haben (das Maß stimmte ja auch). Nur meine ich, dass man seine Erwartungshaltung nicht an den hier zu lesenden Berichten einstufen sollte. Habe ja auch schon den ein-der anderen Bericht von guten Fängen abgegeben. Aber wenn man meinen Jahresschnitt von fünf Fischen pro Tour sieht, muss man erkennen, dass auch mal ein Fischzug mit ein- oder zwei Dorschen dabei ist - davon berichtet natürlich kaum einer. 
Wenn man dann aus großer Entfernung anreist und für viel Geld ein Boot gemietet hat, möchte man bestimmt auch einen guten Fang einfahren - nur warum sollte man dann ausgerechnet die Tage erwischen, die den Schnitt nach oben treiben ? Mit eurer Tour habt ihr doch ein super Ergebnis erzielt (abends wird abgerechnet) - und langweilig ist es auf einem Boot doch nicht wirklich, oder ?

Gruß
Fehmi


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fehmi,

Vielleicht nicht langweilig - zumindest mir nicht, ich darf immehin das Boot fahren - aber die Stimmung ist nach 5-6 Std. mit 3-4 gefangenen Dorschen ( von 4 Pers. ) und vielen angefahrenen "guten" Stellen schon getrübt.
Dann kam noch hinzu, das es zumindest am 1. Tag ein extrem schwieriges Fischen war. Ca. 1,5 Kn Strom quer zur Winddrift. Selbst auf 12m Wassertiefe konnte man von "fühlbarem" Grundkontakt mit unseren 55 gr. Twisterköpfen nicht sprechen. Außerdem haben wir die Sonne an allen 3 Tagen wegen Nebels nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Es war so richtig ungemütlich nass-kalt.
Also es kam schon einiges zusammen.
Aber keine Bange, uns wird es nicht davon abhalten auch unseren Sommerurlaub 2012 wieder auf Als zu verbringen.

Grüße an alle


----------



## AAlfänger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|kopfkrat 





Dorschjäger 1 schrieb:


> Hier hat man sich ja wunderschön über meinen Bericht ausgelassen, aber ein paar Anmerkungen möchte ich schon noch loswerden.
> 1. habe ich von einer Erwartungshaltung aufgrund der vorherigen Berichte gesprochen
> 2. wenn man 8 Std. auf See ist, und die ersten 5 Std. genau einen Biss hat, kann das ganz schön hart oder langweilig sein. Wir haben am ersten Tag fast unsere ganzen Fische in den letzten 2 Std. gefangen. Genauso war es übrigens auch am 2. Tag. So war halt nur der 3. Tag in unserem subjektivem Empfinden gut, da es die ganze Zeit über Bisse gab.
> 3. 20-25 Fische pro Person in drei Tagen - ich glaube da brauch sich kein Möchtegern-Moralapostel hier aufspielen. Jeder sollte sich in der Beziehung mal an seine eigene Nase fassen.
> ...


Habe ich hier jemand auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt? Wenn ich den Beitrag so lese, stellt es sich für mich so dar, das der Verfasser mit 20-30 Dorschen nicht zufrieden ist! Wenn ich nur von im Schnitt von 3 Kg pro Fisch ausgehe sind das bei 20 Fischen 60 kg oder aber ca.25 kg Filet. Und das pro Angler! Das geht denn meiner Meinung nach in die Richtung der Leute, die mit Tiefkühltruhen auf dem Anhänger losfahren um damit ihre Tour zu finanzieren und noch etwas dabei zu verdienen! Da ich selber auch gerne Fisch esse, würde ich damit locker ein Jahr auskommen, bei jeder zweiten Woche Fisch!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Marf22 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Finde gerade das schwierige Angeln macht doch das Bootsangeln aus.....sonst würd ich an den Forellenpuff juckeln. 

Ich finde es traumhaft, wenn ich Abends meinen hart erkämpften Fisch, der in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis des Bootes, der Köder und meines Benzins steht, aufen Grill und nem Bier genießen kann und mit den anderen Anglern aufen Campingplatz fachsimpeln kann. Das ist nämlich mein Hobby! Natürlich nehmen wir auch ein paar Fische zum räuchern, oder um sie so zu essen mit nach Hause.

Aber jeder der mir an der Slippe erzählt, es würde sich nicht lohnen für ein paar Fische raus zu fahren ist für mich kein Angler, sondern ein Fischer. Bei Aldi gibbet auch Dorsch.....schon eingefroren und Küchenfertig! #6


----------



## AAlfänger (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dem Kommentar von Marf gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!!!!!!!!
Wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels zum Angeln fahre zählt auch in erster Linie der Spaß und das Zusammensein. Selbstverständlich wollen wir auch etwas fangen, aber das ist doch keine Bedingung! Aber wenn ich an dieses Jahr auf Als bei WRS denke, war das Erhohlung Pur und ist mir mehr wert als jede Kreuzfahrt oder sonstiges.|wavey:#6
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## snofla (24. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Dorschjäger 1 schrieb:


> Drei Tage Angeln im kleinen Belt sind vorbei.
> Wir - ich und 3 Kollegen - waren von Freitag bis Sonntag auf dem kleinen Belt zum Dorschangeln. Im Vorfeld hatten wir von sehr guten Fängen gehört und dementsprechend hoch war natürlich auch unsere Erwartungshaltung.
> Leider konnten wir nur am Sonntag ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen. Freitag war die Angelei extrem schwierig - ca. 1,5 Kn Strom quer zur Winddrift. Wie von Shad hier schon beschrieben hatte man immer das Gefühl der Rückwärtsgang wäre noch eingelegt. Wir haben etliche Stellen abgesucht, Vordrup Flak, Breitgrund und Gammel Poel. An allen Stellen lagen Netze #q über den besten Plätzen. Einzig zum Schluß am Gammel Poel konnten wir unseren Tag retten. Ca. 20 Dorsche ( viele zw. 2 und 4 Kg ) fanden am Freitag den Weg in unsere Fischkiste. Am Samstag fuhren wir dann zuerst Richtung Gammel Poel. Jedoch war grad der Fischer vor Ort, entleerte seine Netze und setzte sie neu. Natürlich genau dort hin, wo wir am Vortag unsere Dorsche gefangen hatten. Also nach 2 gefangenen Dorschen weiter Richtung Vordrup Flak. Hier suchten wir den Südwestlichen Teil ( 10 - 16m ) ab. Ganz vereinzelt fingen wir dabei mal einen Dorsch ;+. Zum Nachmittag hin wechselten wir in den Östlichen Teil, und fingen dort wider Erwarten relativ gut. Ergebnis vom Samstag ca. 25 Dorsche. Im Schnitt etwas kleiner als am Vortag. Der Sonntag sollte dann unser bester Tag werden. Absolute Windstille und Nebel mit ca. 200m Sicht ließen uns doch morgens überlegen, ob wir es wagen sollten rauszufahren. Wir entschieden uns dafür, da wir annahmen, das der Nebel wie am Vortag Richtung Süden immer lichter werden würde, was dann glücklicher Weise auch zutraf. In Höhe Mommark konnten wir dann beide Küsten ( Als und Aero ) sehen.
> Wir fuhren dann weiter zur Ostseite Vordrup Flak. Dort konnten wir dann in 5 Stunden knappe 50 Dorsche "Verhaften". Auch wieder in Größen bis 4 Kg.
> ...




danke für den Bericht, hat sich eure Ausdauer ja gelohnt...........


zum Rest sag ich ma , Dorschjägers Dorsche hatten alle Maß...........verurteilt lieber mal diejenigen die die Minidorsche anne Fresse hauen....................davon gibbet in Fynshav/kleinen Belt genug


----------



## MWK (25. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wow - in unserem "Dorsche rund um Fynshav" thread gehts ja richtig rund 

Ich glaub wir können uns über die letzten 2 Jahre alle nicht beschweren. Wenn man mal an 2006-2008 zurück denkt, weiß man die aktuellen Fänge erst richtig zu schätzen! 

Wir sollten alle Maß halten, damit wir uns dass tolle Angeln der letzten Zeit bewahren. Die selbstgesteckten Mindestgrößen die sich einige auferlegt haben und die Dorsche nicht während ihres Laichgeschäfts zu beangeln tragen sicher dazu bei. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Dorschjäger 1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Viele von euch sind ja jetzt ihren "Senf" hier losgeworden.
Trotzdem bleibt es bei meiner subjektiven Einschätzung der ersten beiden Tagen. Jeweils von morgens früh bis ca. 14:00 Uhr nur 1 oder 2 Dorsche. Das war oder ist für mein Empfinden schlecht. Da retten die 4-5 Dorsche in den letzten beiden Stunden wenig.
Ich habe hier auch das Gefühl, das manche gar nicht wissen, was sie hier schreiben. z.B. "Aalfänger" - 60 Kg Lebendgewicht = 25 Kg Filet - das soll mir mal einer zeigen wie das geht #c. Man könnte meinen, der hat noch nie einen Dorsch gesehen. Zumindest hat er aber noch nie einen filetiert.
Immer wieder hört man auch von den Möchtegern-Moralaposteln, das es auf Grund dieser "Unmengen" bald eine Quote für Angler geben könnte.
Frage an diese Leute: Warum Angst davor haben, wenn man sowieso nach 5 - 6 Dorschen das Angeln einstellt, weil man ja "kein Filetmacher" ist. Angst hat übrigens nur der, der auch etwas zu verbergen hat.
Fasst euch alle erst einmal an die eigene Nase. Ich kann mich jedenfalls auch über gute Fänge der anderen freuen, das scheinen einige hier vor Neid nicht zu können.

So, das wars jetzt zu diesem Thema

Weiterhin viel Petri Heil für alle |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jeder doch so wie er mag und meint, die Dorsche hatten doch alle Maß und ihr hattet euren Spaß und das ist das wichtigste und ihr kommt wieder um in unserer Region hier euern Urlaub zu verbringen.

Es ist denke ich auch ein Unterschied wenn, wie ich z.b., in Fynshav wohne und jedes WE rausfahren kann, oder man kommt hier 1-2 mal im Jahr zum Angelurlaub, da liegt es glaub ich in der Natur das man dann im Schnitt mehr Dorsche fangen will und diese dann auch mitnimmt.

Lg
Matze


----------



## AAlfänger (26. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|kopfkrat





Dorschjäger 1 schrieb:


> Viele von euch sind ja jetzt ihren "Senf" hier losgeworden.
> Trotzdem bleibt es bei meiner subjektiven Einschätzung der ersten beiden Tagen. Jeweils von morgens früh bis ca. 14:00 Uhr nur 1 oder 2 Dorsche. Das war oder ist für mein Empfinden schlecht. Da retten die 4-5 Dorsche in den letzten beiden Stunden wenig.
> Ich habe hier auch das Gefühl, das manche gar nicht wissen, was sie hier schreiben. z.B. "Aalfänger" - 60 Kg Lebendgewicht = 25 Kg Filet - das soll mir mal einer zeigen wie das geht #c. Man könnte meinen, der hat noch nie einen Dorsch gesehen. Zumindest hat er aber noch nie einen filetiert.
> Immer wieder hört man auch von den Möchtegern-Moralaposteln, das es auf Grund dieser "Unmengen" bald eine Quote für Angler geben könnte.
> ...


Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr antworten, aber da Dorschjäger meint ich kenne keinen Dorsch muß ich das doch noch! Sind das nicht diese kleinen Tiere im Aquarium, die so aussehen wie ein kleines Pferd? Oder irre ich mich total?


----------



## AAlfänger (26. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, aber es lesen ja nicht nur Deutsche hier, sondern auch andere! Und wenn man wie ich 35 Jahre urlaub in Dänemark macht bekommt man auch mit, wie unser Ruf mittlerweile gelitten hat! Weil etliche Landsleute sich einfach nicht wie Gäste betragen können! Davon nehme ich jetzt Dorschjäger absolut mal aus, weil ich denke das wir hier im Anglerboard solche Leute nicht haben. Ich gönne ihm auch seine gefangenen Fische von Herzen! Aber mit seiner Aussage, das er nicht zufrieden war mit der Ausbeute verstärkt er den Eindruck der Gier nach immer mehr. Und dieses spürt man mittlerweile immer mehr in Dänemark. Bestes Beispiel ist das Heringsangeln in Hvide Sande!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## penru (26. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fehmi,
nachdem ich nun alle "Berichte u. Antworten" gelesen habe, muß ich feststellen, daß Du hier wirklich etwas losgetreten hast, welches zu richtigen Diskussionen geführt hat. Manche fühlten sich ja direkt angesprochen und meinten sich "angegriffen" zu fühlen.
Sei´s drum, "wem der Schuh passt der zieht ihn sich an".
Tatsache ist aber m.E. auch, daß oft die Ergebnisberichte unter der Rubrik "Angler-Latein" eingestuft werden können.
War aber jedenfalls sehr interessant die vielen Reaktionen zu lesen.
Richtig ist aber auch, daß wir uns den Spaß an der Angelei nicht vermiesen lassen werden!!
Ich freue ich jedenfalls schon wieder sehr auf die nächste Sommer-Saison in Fynshav, auch wenn meine Ergebnisse nicht rekordverdächtig sind. Aber es reicht für mich und meine Familie allemal!!
Wir sehen uns dann in Fynshav (auf Lillebaelt-Camping)
Beste Grüße Penru (Rolf)


----------



## Fehmi (26. November 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo "Geburtstags-penru".
... natürlich ist es schön, wenn die Fischkiste gut gefüllt ist - klappt aber nicht immer; aber Gott sei dank ist für uns das wichtigste, wenn wir auf die Frage, wie der Angeltag war antworten können: "... ach, ich war zufrieden!"

Gruß von der momentan verregneten und  sturmgepeitscheten Küste.

Frank


----------



## visserman (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
 Wir waren die erste Woche im November mit zwei Familien zum ersten Mal auf Als(Mommark).Mittwoch 2/11  mieteten wir ein Boot bei Frank und sie wir nach Vodrup Flak Gefahren in dichtem Nebel. Es gab auch eine Menge von Strömungen und Wind, 2 1kn, so dass es sehr schwierig war Angeln.Wir haben auch gesehen, eine Kabine Boot, ich glaube, die "Shad".Ergebnis: 10 Dorchen zwischen 45 und 55 cm.Nächsten Jahr wollen wir eine Woche Fisch. Wann ist die beste Zeit.Wir wollen im frühen Mai kommen. Ich wohne in Belgien und dieser Text ist mit einer Übersetzung Maschine übersetzt, ich hoffe, dass es verständlich ist. Angenehmen Festlichkeiten und guter Fang im Jahr 2012,

Guy


----------



## shad (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Guy,
ja, da haben wir uns wohl wirklich kurz gesehen in dem Nebel.#h In Fynshav ist - glaube ich zumindest - jede Jahreszeit gut, zum Fischen. Aber meine Favoriten sind auch das Frühjahr und der Spätherbst. Also liegt ihr mit Mai goldrichtig. Dein übersetzter Text ist gut lesbar. Dir auch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und dicke Fische in 2012!!!

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Goli (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,#h
frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch
ins neue Jahr wünschen die
"Welberger Angelfreunde"

PS:
Mögen die dicken Fische 2012 mit uns sein.......

(April 2012 Fynshav wir kommen!! :m)


----------



## Fehmi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich wünsche allen Als-Freunden und Angelkollegen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Vielleicht gebt ihr euch  als "Boardis" zu erkennen, wenn die "Seekuh" vorbei tuckert, dann können wir ja mal Anglerlatein austauschen - bleint gesund, dann sehen wir uns 2012.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## shad (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

von mir auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Gruß aus Springe,

   shad


----------



## AAlfänger (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auch von mir an alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch!
Ist ja bloß noch ein halbes Jahr, bis wir wieder bei Frank  in Fynshav sind:c

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Euch allen ein frohes Fest und ein gesundes erfolgreiches 2012.
Es grüsst aus Fynshav
Matze|wavey:


----------



## babsi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

ich wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest,
ein gesundes, erfolgreiches Jahr 2012 und dickes PETRI auf Kegnæs.


----------



## kuddel_der_Fuchs (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen
Euch allen wünsche ich ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012 und das wir uns alle Heil und Gesund auf dem Wasser wiedersehen. Ich werde die trostlose Zeit mit dem Herrichten meiner Angelausrüstung überbrücken und meine HOT SPOTS auf dem Lappi verewigen.
Bis 2012 also

Gruß Kuddel  #:#a


----------



## Lockenfrosch (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Dorschjäger 1 schrieb:


> Hier hat man sich ja wunderschön über meinen Bericht ausgelassen, aber ein paar Anmerkungen möchte ich schon noch loswerden.
> 1. habe ich von einer Erwartungshaltung aufgrund der vorherigen Berichte gesprochen
> 2. wenn man 8 Std. auf See ist, und die ersten 5 Std. genau einen Biss hat, kann das ganz schön hart oder langweilig sein. Wir haben am ersten Tag fast unsere ganzen Fische in den letzten 2 Std. gefangen. Genauso war es übrigens auch am 2. Tag. So war halt nur der 3. Tag in unserem subjektivem Empfinden gut, da es die ganze Zeit über Bisse gab.
> 3. 20-25 Fische pro Person in drei Tagen - ich glaube da brauch sich kein Möchtegern-Moralapostel hier aufspielen. Jeder sollte sich in der Beziehung mal an seine eigene Nase fassen.
> ...




Und vielleicht sollte man, wenn man nicht die Mengen an Dorschen fängt, die man erwartet, auch mal darüber nachdenken, das die Ostsee auch noch andere fangwürdige Fische beherbergt  Beisst also der Dorsch nicht so, wie man will, angelt man halt mal auf Platte


----------



## Nordis01 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Und vielleicht sollte man, wenn man nicht die Mengen an Dorschen fängt, die man erwartet, auch mal darüber nachdenken, das die Ostsee auch noch andere fangwürdige Fische beherbergt  Beisst also der Dorsch nicht so, wie man will, angelt man halt mal auf Platte


 kann ich nur bestätigen!!!bin seit fast 30. jahren in dänemark unterwegs da ich direkt an der grenze wohne.habe auch ein eigendes  boot in flensburg liegen.wenn ich sehe mit was für erwartungen einige bootsangler rausfahren kann ich nur den kopf schütteln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Guter Start 2012 !
Heute bei Traumwetter paar schöne Dorsche gefangen.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

Petri Heil, zu den Dorschen! Da kribbeln doch gleich wieder die Finger...!

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri zu den Fängen;-)
Hast dir ja einen richtig schönen Tag ausgesucht, ansonsten war ja ziemlich viel "Vom WInde verweht":q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja bei dem Wetter zur Zeit muss man jeden ruhigen Tag ja nutzen.


----------



## rotnase (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo matze
da du da wohnst wo ich urlaub mache,habe ich eine frage.
östlich von alsen sollen einige wracks liegen,kannst du mir 
darüber was sagen.am 21.april bin ich in fynshavn.

gruß rotnase


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, es gibt dort 2-3 Stück. Es lohnt sich aber eher nicht diese anzufahren, ausserdem sind sie schwer zu finden wenn du nicht Top ausgerüstet bist. Man kann sich die Zeit mit suchen sparen und die altbewährten Fangplätze anfahren und dort die Kanten, Tiefen abfischen.


----------



## Fehmi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Warnung ! Warnung ! Warnung !
Wer kommende Saison glaubt, den Dorsch seines Lebens an der Angel zu haben, kann eine schöne Überraschung erleben:  ein Fischer aus Eckernförde hat einen 30 KG schweren und 155 Zentimeter langen Stör mit dem  Netzt gefangen - und wenn der noch einen "Kumpel" hatte, ... .

Das Bild will ich lieber nicht hochladen (Urheberrecht); wer sich dafür interessiert, sollte sich das Titelbild vom Flensburger / Schleswiger / ... Tageblatt vom 30.01.2012 ansehen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Fehmi, ja krass oder? Mir wär auch fast der Kaffee aus der Hand gefallen morgens als ich das gelesen habe. Riesen Viech....da werd ich mich jetzt beim Mefo Blinkern wohl Sicherheitshalber noch zusätzlich am Ufer anketten müssen 

Vi ses
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Matze:
... anketten wäre eine Möglichkeit; eine andere Variante:
bis zum Bauch eingraben = dann ist man auch gesichert und hat die Hände frei zum Angeln.
Habe mal auf DMAX einen Bericht über das "Stör-Angeln" gesehen; da gibt es in unserem Bereich wohl nicht viel vergleichbares; auch wenn der "Eckernförder-Stör" vermutlich eine Ausnahme bleiben wird, scheint sich doch einiges zu verändern: Makrelenfänge werden mehr, mein Sohn Torge hatte vor Taksensand eine Grundel, unser Board-Kollege "penru" fing einen richtig großen Köhler und ich hatte vor Aerö einen (60cm) Leng. Bin gespannt, wie das weiter geht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vor Langeland gehen den Fischern oft Störe ins Netz. Doch die finden alle wieder wohlbehalten den Weg zurück in die Fluten.
Das fing 2010 schon an
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/belugastoer-i-langelandsbaeltet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Fehmi
Ja das habe ich auch gesehen, das war mit Auwa und die warn an "Peters Angelsee" in der Nähe von RD.
Hatte vor Taksensand auch mal was Barsch ähnliches gefangen, ging in die Richtung Lippfisch, optisch jedenfalls.Leider habe ich damals kein Foto gemacht.
Naja vllt können wir ja auch bald auf Thunfisch schleppen|kopfkrat

Lg aus DK
Matze


----------



## shad (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

habt ihr Euch zufällig um 8 Wochen vertan?? 1. April?|kopfkrat Nein, glaube ich schon, auch wenn ich bislang immer der Meinung war, das der Stör ein Süßwasserfisch ist. Aber das immer mehr "Exoten" gefangen werden, habe ich auch schon mitbekommen...!

Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Multe (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej shad, am 1.April werden in der Ostsee doch große Tunfische gefangen.#d
http://www.angelcentrum.dk/images/thun_080401_165kg_gross.jpg#c
Gruß Multe


----------



## Skipper47 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Den hat sich aber jemand vor den Bauch geklebt.


----------



## Fehmi (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Mit ein wenig Zeit und "Photoshop" ist fast alles möglich !

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Multe (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Skipper47, dann schau einma hier:;+
http://www.lübecker-angler.de/postnuke/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=449 #d
der vom Angelcentrum war aber leider nur ein Aprilscherz#:#:


----------



## freibadwirt (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na 
solls sein wies will im Öresund sind im letzten Jahr genug Thune gefangen worden und das nicht am 1 April.#6
Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Skipper47 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Multe, ja darüber habe ich schon vieles gelesen. Wäre schön wenn der Bestand sich so gut erholen und wieder heimisch werden würde das man sie befischen könnte. Mit Bonitos wäre ich zufrieden.


----------



## MWK (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Lille Belt Big Game Community,
kann nicht mal jemand ein paar Impressionen aus Fynshav und Umgebung hochladen... Wie winterlich siehts aus? Was ist zu gefroren?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hafen ist dicht gefroren....


----------



## Fehmi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fangmeldungen gibt es leider nicht - darum mal eine andere "unglaubliche Geschichte":
letztes Jahr ist mir meine ABU 6501 C3 Multirolle während der fünften Saison kaputt gegangen (nach dem Freilauf verriegelte die Rolle nicht mehr durch die Kurbelbewegung); Reparaturversuche brachten leider nichts; also wurde eine neue 6501C3 gekauft. Beim Abheften der Papiere fiel mir eine Service-Adresse in Deutschland auf - nämlich "Pure-Fishing". Angerufen, Problem kurz geschildert und Rolle eingeschickt; da ich nur 80 Euro für die neue Rolle bezahlt hatte, bat ich um Rückruf, falls die Reparatur zu teuer wird. Nachdem ich länger nichts gehört hatte, rief ich an, um zu überprüfen ob die Rolle überhaupt angekommen ist. Man wusste gleich Bescheid, überprüfte den Sachverhalt, stellte fest, dass die Rolle in Deutschland zur Zeit nicht lieferbar war und bestellte sie kurzer Hand in Schweden.
Eine Woche später hatte ich eine nagelneue ABU 6501C3 und auf der Rechnung stand: _*UMTAUSCH*_
... kein Anglerlatein aber trotzdem fast unglaublich - das nenn´ich mal Service.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## MWK (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,
ist der Fjord auch schon gefroren?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sonderborg Hafen teileweise dicht, bei mir am kleinen Belt (Fynshav) so weit wie ich gucken konnte Eis, nur die Fähre wühlt das alle 2 std auf...ab morgen solls wieder wärmer werden...angeln kann man vergessen....also SKY Bundesliga an, Kamin an und Füße hoch 
God weekend

Matze


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Sonderborg Hafen teileweise dicht, bei mir am kleinen Belt (Fynshav) so weit wie ich gucken konnte Eis, nur die Fähre wühlt das alle 2 std auf...ab morgen solls wieder wärmer werden...angeln kann man vergessen....also SKY Bundesliga an, Kamin an und Füße hoch
> God weekend
> 
> Matze


 
Das wird die Dorsche freuen.
Andreas


----------



## Fehmi (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... lange Weile - kleine "Kontrollfahrt" nach Fynshav  und ein paar Bilder gemacht (ca.14.00 h / 3 Grad Plus).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Huch.....da wir müssen uns kurz verpasst haben, da war ich auch im Hafen und hab nachn Kutter gesehen....endlich wirds wärmer


----------



## Fehmi (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... und in Augustenborg sah es auch nicht besser aus !

Frank


----------



## shad (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

tolle Bilder, danke dafür. Das ist mal ein ganz anderer Eindruck von der Ostsee...! Wann kann man das Eis denn wohl betreten, zum Eisangeln?:q

Gruß an alle,

       shad


----------



## MWK (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Frank,
danke für die tollen Fotos! Obwohl alles dichtgefroren ist wirken die wie Balsam auf die Seele. Aber sag mal, wo ist denn diese Slippe auf den Fotos vom Augustenborg Fjord? Hinten bei dem Jachthaven? Darf die von jedermann genutzt werden?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Marf22 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Frank,

danke für die schönen Fotos! #6

Das erinnert mich an Langeland letztes Jahr um die Feiertage , da war auch nichts mit fischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es wird wärmer...juhuuuu...die Schei......taut endlich weg.
Der Dorsch wartet doch schon ;-)

Lg
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ MWK
Hallo Markus; die Rampe ist direkt in Augustenborg; schräg gegenüber von der Q8-Tankstelle muss man an den Silos vorbei fahren und kommt zu einer kleinen Marina mit ein paar Stegen und dieser Rampe (fast unterhalb vom Schloß); benutzen darf die wohl jeder; kleiner Kasten für die Slipgebühr  von 40 DKR hängt daneben). Sie ist sogar bei Google-Maps / Augustenborg gut zu erkennen.

@Marf22
... wann kommt endlich der Zusatz "Fangnix" weg - dass er nicht mehr berechtigt ist, haben wir ja letztes Jahr bewiesen ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## penru (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,
nach dem Du über "meinen'" Köhler berichtet hast, will ich ihn hiermit auch einmal zeigen.
Es war schon ein schöner Fisch, der an der Angel sich auch heftig gewehrt hat.

Beste Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöner Fisch#6 Warum also noch nach Norwegen eiern, bei uns gibts doch super Fänge und den ein oder anderen "Exoten".

#6
Lg
Matze


----------



## Marf22 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> @Marf22
> ... wann kommt endlich der Zusatz "Fangnix" weg - dass er nicht mehr berechtigt ist, haben wir ja letztes Jahr bewiesen ...
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Das ist keine Aussage, sondern ne Einstellung :vik:Kanns kaum abwarten wieder im Formationsflug über den Belt zu jagen :l

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Impressionen aus Fynshavn, eher aus dem kleinen Belt.  So überbrücken wir die Zeit ohne den kleinen Belt und Fynshavn. Hornis schmecken geräuchert auch super. Dazu gabs ne Kartoffelsuppe :k


@penru

Schöner Fisch....ein dickes Petri#6


----------



## Fehmi (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... o.k. Martin - du wolltest es so: heute Mittag Gegenveranstaltung - Dorsch mal "anders": in Marinade einlegen, panieren, gold-gelb braten = auch Erinnerungen an den kleinen Belt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## penru (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Freunde,
die zubereiteten Fische machen ja "Hunger" auf mehr...!!!!
Aber was meint Ihr wohl, was das für Erinnerungen an Fynhav sind???
Ich kann es kaum erwarten, daß es wieder Frühling wird und ich zum Lillebaelt fahren kann.

Beste Grüße u. Petri..!!!
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

leggggaaaa #6


----------



## Marf22 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@frank- Sieht sehr gut aus. Mein Dorsch ist leider schon aufgebraucht.


@penru- Ich steh auch gleich das erste 1.April bei Jens auf der Matte |supergri


Wir wollen am 30.03 Mittags los und wieder in Fynshavn in der Marina im Bulli pennen. Hoffe das klappt alles vom Wetter her. ;+


----------



## penru (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Marfi,
hoffentlich ist es dann im "Bulli" nicht zu kalt!! Wünsche von hier aus jedenfalls schon schönes u. angenehmes Wetter!!!
Ich kann leider erst nach Ostern nach Fynshav kommen, leider!!!#q
Hoffe aber, dass ich dann den Aufbau beim Jens schnell erledigt habe und mich dann wieder unverzüglich der "Angelei" widmen kann.#h
Beste Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Marf22 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



penru schrieb:


> Hallo Marfi,
> hoffentlich ist es dann im "Bulli" nicht zu kalt!! Wünsche von hier aus jedenfalls schon schönes u. angenehmes Wetter!!!
> Ich kann leider erst nach Ostern nach Fynshav kommen, leider!!!#q
> Hoffe aber, dass ich dann den Aufbau beim Jens schnell erledigt habe und mich dann wieder unverzüglich der "Angelei" widmen kann.#h
> ...



Ich hab kein Problem mit der Kälte....habe da meine Erfahrungen bei -20 Grad in der glorreichen Jägertruppe gemacht, ohne Bulli.  Meine Dame ist aber etwas skeptisch und mehr Wärmebedürftig |supergri. Bastel gerade bei mir in der Werkstatt an einer einfachen Heizung für den Bulli.....günstig und einfach. Muss das noch ein bissel testen, dann benutze ich das auch im WoWa. Ostern wollen wir auch kommen. Hab Jens gerade angeschrieben, Zwecks Bootsstellplatz. Mal gucke, was das gibt.

Mir macht eher der Wind sorgen und natürlich Regen#t, aber dann könnte man ja noch von Augustenborg starten.


----------



## stin (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
Kann mir einer sagen ob die MS Nana von Fynshav schon
wieder erfolgreich unterwegs ist?
Schöne Bilder die du da gemacht hast,wird zeit das es wieder los geht.
Mfg stin


----------



## C.K. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, dass kann ich Dir sogar ziemlich genau sagen :q

Sie ist erfolgreich unterwegs, auch wenn das erste Bild eine andere Sprache spricht:











Trotz Eis gehen stramme Dorsche an die Leine:


----------



## C.K. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



> Bastel gerade bei mir in der Werkstatt an einer einfachen Heizung für den Bulli.....günstig und einfach.



Vieleicht auch tödlich? 

Sei bitte bei solchen Basteleien mehr als vorsichtig, Kohlenmonoxid riecht und schmeckt nach nichts ist aber bei Überdosis zu 100% tödlich.

Schau Dich mal bei 3-2-1 um meist gibt es für Bullis gebrauchte Standheizungen zu kaufen, die sind sicherer.


----------



## Marf22 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



C.K. schrieb:


> Vieleicht auch tödlich?
> 
> Sei bitte bei solchen Basteleien mehr als vorsichtig, Kohlenmonoxid riecht und schmeckt nach nichts ist aber bei Überdosis zu 100% tödlich.
> 
> Schau Dich mal bei 3-2-1 um meist gibt es für Bullis gebrauchte Standheizungen zu kaufen, die sind sicherer.




Wenn ihr länger nichts mehr von mir hört, dann hast du wohl recht gehabt!


----------



## oppa 23 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin,
ich habe mal ne frage an euch kennt ihr den anbieter 
Chaterboot dänische südsee und könnt mir was über ihn sagen wie die boote und unterkünfte sind?!
danke euch


----------



## penru (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo "Oppa23"
zum Bootsverleih "Dänische Südsee" kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Aber die Boote und der Service von "WRS-Charterboot" sind meines Erachtens absolut in Ordnung.
Klick Dich doch mal in der Anzeige oben rein..!!

Gruß 
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Miete dir ein Boot bei WRS, viel sicherer, bessere Ausrüstung.


----------



## rotnase (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo oppa23

bei wrs-charterboot bist du bestens aufgehoben.im april buche ich zum 3,ten mal.bin schon viel rumgekommen wrs ist topp.


            gruß rotnase




mein nickname hat nichts mit meiner nase zutun|bla:


----------



## hegehunter (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Oppa 23
kann mich matze und rotnase nur anschließen, hab 2 mal bei WRS gebucht und war sehr zufrieden . 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## yunos (2. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wie ist eigentl. eure Erfahrung mit den Booten in Nordborg vom Nord-Als Charter? Preise sind jedoch mehr wie vernünftig, gel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sorry, aber da würde ich auch nicht mal für geschenkt mit rausfahren !!!
Es gibt nur ein vernünftigen und sicheren Bootsvermieter auf Als und das ist Frank (WRS).

Lg
Matze


----------



## yunos (4. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da würde ich auch nicht mal für geschenkt mit rausfahren !!!
> Es gibt nur ein vernünftigen und sicheren Bootsvermieter auf Als und das ist Frank (WRS).
> 
> Lg
> Matze


 


Moin Matze,
das klingt nach Machtmonopol :q. Mag sein, dass du recht hast, aber meine Frage wurde kein Bißchen beantwortet. Ich bin seit langem jedes Jahr dort und eigentl. immer im Hav (Kegnäs), habe mir auch Fnyshav angeschaut und Frank kennengelernt, die Ecke ist mir leider etwas zu windig, als Weichei bevorzuge ich eher ruhigere Ecken. Dachte mir, mal im Fjörd zu angeln und bin so über Onkel Gockel an den Nord-Als-Charter gestoßen. Erzähl doch bitte etwas näheres von denen, Aufklären mein lieber, Aufklären |jump: #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hat nix mit Monopol zu tun, wenn du auf See willst, geht Sicherheit, Einweisung, Info über Wetter und Fanggründe vor Geiz ist Geil. Denn das kann dir auf See ja leben kosten.

Du musst ja nur mal die Foren durchstöbern, wie z.b.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89367&highlight=dyvig
oder
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67644&page=2


----------



## erimbo (5. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, 

sind von Freitag bis Sonntag bei WRS /Fynshavn. Hat Jemand evtl. Info`s ob und was zur Zeit geht?
Platte haben ,glaube ich, Schonzeit, aber Dorsch müsste gehen wenn der Wind mitspielt. 4-5 West Hoffendlich können wir raus. Haben das 17" Kaasboll gechartert.
Bin mal ganz gespannt, bin das erste Mal in der Ecke, deshalb wären ein paar Info`s sicherlich hilfreich. Würde im Anschluss an die Reise das Ergebnis auch ins Netz stellen.

Grüße vom Jadebusen 

Holger


----------



## yunos (7. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Monopol zu tun, wenn du auf See willst, geht Sicherheit, Einweisung, Info über Wetter und Fanggründe vor Geiz ist Geil. Denn das kann dir auf See ja leben kosten.
> 
> Du musst ja nur mal die Foren durchstöbern, wie z.b.
> 
> ...


 

Moin moin Matze,

das ganze hat mit Geiz ist geil nichts zu tun, sonst stimme ich dir bei restl. Aussagen 100% zu, ohne wenn und aber.
Deine Links habe ich auch gelesen, aber eine sachliche und aufklärende Schilderung konnte ich leider nicht finden.

Du bist doch vor Ort, was wäre die Möglichkeit, im Fjörd zu Angeln, ohne eine "halbe Weltreise" in Kauf zu nehmenß

Servus
Yunos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da kann ich dir nur wenig zu sagen da ich im Alssund überhaupt nicht fischen gehe, außer auf Meerforelle mit der Spinnrute.
Mommark oder Fynshav sind die besten Ausgangshäfen fürs Bootsangeln auf Als. Alles andere sind alternativen bei schlechten Wetter.


----------



## MWK (8. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo yunos,
wir angeln wärend wir auf Als sind in der Regel immer im Belt und im Fjord. Wie Matze richtig bemerkt ist der Fjord die Schlechtwetter Alternative und im Frühjahr für gezielte Mefo- und Heringsangelei gut. Dorsche fangen wir nur vereinzelt. Wir slippen dann in Dyvig um den Fjord im Norden zu befischen oder an der Sonderborgerbrücke um dann nach Norden zu schleppen. Wenn man an der Brücke slipped, kann man auch gut in die Sonderborger Bucht fahren um dort vor Kaegnes End, auch geschützt, zu fischen. Dort wiederum lassen sich in der Regel dann auch gezielt ein paar Dorsche erwischen. Das Ganze geht allerdings nur mit eigenem Boot.

In Dyvig wollten wir im Herbst vor 3 Jahren mal ein Boot mieten, da hatte der Vermieter aber keine Lust mehr, da er die Saison für beendet erklärt hat. In Mommark haben wir vor 5-6 Jahren mal ein offenes Boot gemietet. Vor dem Führerstand war eine Plexiglas-Scheibe montiert welche einen Riss aufwies für den wir nach der Woche verantwortlich gemacht wurden. Wir sahen das anders, dennoch mussten wir im Nachgang 600 € löhnen, da diese durch den Rechtsbeistand eingeklagt wurden. Bei Frank Röhrchen haben wir vor unserem eigenen Boot geschätzte 30 Mal ein Boot gemietet. Anfangs die Uschi, dann eine Antaris, immer wieder mal spontan ein kleineres und auch später die Merry Fischer. Der Rundum Service inkl. "Geheimtipps" war immer Top - natürlich hat der seinen Preis, aber gute Leistung kostet eben.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und glaub mir, die Scheibe wird heute noch kaputt sein.....


----------



## MWK (8. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...und glaub mir die wurde schon von vielen Leuten bezahlt


----------



## erimbo (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sind gerade in fynshav. erster Tag 0 fische. nicht mal einen biss. allerdings können wir die guten stellen wegen zu viel Wind nicht anfahren. kennt jemand gute stellen in wegen landnähe ? LG Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich war glaub ich gerad im Hafen als ihr angelegt habt. Wo wart ihr denn heute? Habt ihr mal Fährtonne probiert und links von der Tonne dann die Kanten abgefischt?


----------



## erimbo (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Stimmt, das waren wir . meinst du die grüne Tonne Höhe leuchturm ?
bitte Rechtschreibung nicht beachten, ich tippe hier auf meinen smartfone rum. LG Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nein, eine gelbschwarze Tonne. Sie liegt zirka Nördlich vom Hafen, müsstet ihr locker finden aufn Kartenplotter.Links von der Tonne beginnt die Untiefe "Søndre Stenrøn" Aber nur wenn der Wind es zulåsst morgen.


----------



## erimbo (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Haben die Tonne angefahren , konnten wegen Wellengang dort aber nicht fischen . hoffentlich morgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja viel Erfolg, wenn der Wind mitspielt kønnt ihr dort Glåck haben.


----------



## Nordis01 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, kann man in fynshavn auch gut vom Land aus angeln?Jedesmal Boot mieten ist doch recht teuer.


----------



## erimbo (10. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Zum besagten Spot sind wir heute ,wegen Wind , nicht gekommen . Daher schleppen. entlang der Küste . keinen biss . genervt .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Verdammt, da habt ihr ein schei..... WE erwischt mit zuviel Wind


----------



## Nobby691 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze ich hoffe Du kannst uns helfen,
wir möchten gerne im nächsten Jahr im April nach Fynshav zum Dorschangeln fahren. Was hältst Du von der MS Nana? Wie sind die Aussichten auf Dorsch bei Euch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die MS Nana ist sehr zu empfehlen, Morten gibt sich immer viel mühe um die Dorsche zu finden.Die Dorschfänge im Kleinen Belt sind gut, natürlich spielt ja auch das wetter immer eine Rolle, aber wenn das ok ist gibt es Dorsch genug.

Ich z.b. hatte die letzten male Dorsche von 6-8 Pfund und einen dabei von 12 Pfund.


----------



## Nobby691 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ok, aber das Ferienhaus von Ihm ist doch sehr teuer. Gibt es in der näheren Umgebung noch andere Ferienhäuser für 10 - 12 Personen ?


----------



## C.K. (11. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es gibt wohl noch ein Haus, ich habe aber keine Ahnung  ob es noch zur Vermietung steht.
Warum ist das Haus zu teuer? Preis durch 12 Personen finde ich für diese Größe sehr akzeptabel. Das Haus ist so groß, da kann man sich auch mal bei schlechten Wetter aus dem Wege gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Guck doch auch mal auf novasol.de, es gibt hier viel schöne super Häuser.


----------



## erimbo (12. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, da sind wir wieder in heimatlichen Gefilden.
Da wir die ersten Tage in den Wind schreiben konnten, hatten wir Gestern doch noch das Glück ,den von Matze beschriebenen Spot, anfahren zu können. 4 untermaßige Dorsche und einer von ca. 4 Pfd war das Ergebnis nach 4h harter Arbeit. 
Nun denn, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser. Ansonsten passte es schon....schöne Wohnung,netter Vermietung, Boot von WRS auch o.K.

LG Holger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na siehste ging doch noch was #6 Nächstes mal lasst ihr einfach den Wind zuhause !!!

Lg aus DK
Matze


----------



## Kleini (13. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze , wann und wo kann man eigentlich auf Heringe angeln in Als , etwa im Sund bei Augustenborg ?
Bis wann haben Platte dort Schonzeit ?
Warum sind die Wittlingsfänge im letzten Jahr so dramatisch zurückgegangen , ist jedenfalls bei uns absolut spürbar gewesen . Ich hab die kleinen Dinger erst als lästig empfunden beim Dorschangeln aber dann gerne mitgenommen weil sie super schmecken aber letztes Jahr hatte ich eigentlich wenige dabei , kannst Du das bestätigen und warum ist das so ?
Fangen mitlerweile die Fischer die extrem ab ?
Tschüß sagt Kleini , will bald wieder hoch .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fragen über Fragen........|kopfkrat Also weibliche Scholle/Flunder haben bis 30.04. Schonzeit meine ich. Heringe fangen??? keine Ahnung, fische ich überhaupt nicht drauf. Wittlinge weg??? Gott sei Dank...die gingen mir schon lange auf den S....ich denke das ist auch ein Zeichen das der Dorschbestand wesentlich besser ist und du somit weniger Wittlinge fängst.

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kleini (14. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze , entschuldige , bin bekannt dafür das ich nerve . Aber das stimmt mit dem Dorsch , haben glaub ich alle gemerkt das die sich schön vermehrt haben , ist ja gut so . Das die die ganzen Wittlinge weggeputzt haben glaub ich nicht mal das dies der einzige Grund ist , naja mal schauen was dieses Jahr so bringt. Tschüß aus der Altmark und danke für deine rasche Antwort.


----------



## Marf22 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Morgen gehts los......aber der Wetterdienst macht einem ja nicht gerade viel Mut 

Ich habe Vorsichtshalber mal das Mefo-Geschirr mit eingepackt 

Kann einer ne Info machen, wie es in Fynshav aussieht....Wetter- und Fangtechnisch?


----------



## babsi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts los......aber der Wetterdienst macht einem ja nicht gerade viel Mut
> 
> Ich habe Vorsichtshalber mal das Mefo-Geschirr mit eingepackt
> 
> Kann einer ne Info machen, wie es in Fynshav aussieht....Wetter- und Fangtechnisch?


 
Wettermäßig Windstärke 5-6.


----------



## Marf22 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Wettermäßig Windstärke 5-6.



#6 Also ist Mefo jagen angesagt! :g

Mal gucken....was geht!

Macht mal was, das um Ostern schönstes Angelwetter is!


----------



## Marf22 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, kleines Feedback! 


Boot ist oben.....raus gefahren sind wir allerdings nicht mehr. Samstag war vor Fynshav ja richtig Welle. Wir sind dann nach Sonderbolle Camping, oder so, und ich habe bei ablandigen Wind ein bissel auf Mefos gefischt. War aber ne Nullnummer |rolleyes...Trotzdem schön mal wieder im Wasser gewesen zu sein! 

Bis nächste Woche.....Donnerstag Abend geht es wieder los |wavey:


----------



## Goli (6. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle miteinander,|wavey:
wünsche "Frohe Ostern"und allen ein schön langes Wochenende.
Wie sieht es den in der nächsten Woche mit dem Wetter aus?Wir haben uns ein Boot bei WRS gechartert und jetzt möchte ich gern wissen ob man bei Wind rausfahren kann?
Grüße von den
 "Welberger Angelfreunden":vik:


----------



## Goli (12. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo ,#h
nichts mehr los in Fynshav ??;+
Fahren heut Nacht los,werde Montag oder Dienstag berichten.#6
Gruß von den
 " Welberger Angelfreunde "


----------



## Muty (12. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an an alle#h

Gestern nach Defekt am eigenen Boot#q kurzerhand bei Frank Röhrchen angerufen, Boot bekommen und um 15.00 Uhr raus
aus dem Hafen#6 (danke Frank!!!). Um 15.45 Uhr am der Angelstelle angekommen und..... rumms innerhalb der nächsten 3 Std. konnten wir mit 2 Anglern (Schwager & ich) 13 Ostsee-Leoparden unser eigen nennen. Größe alle so zwischen 50-60 cm. Bei besten Wetter einer der schönsten Angeltage unseres 14 tägigen Urlaubes.

Gruß aus Fynshav#h


----------



## shad (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Muty,

das hört sich doch gut an. Wo seid ihr denn gewesen? Und wie tief habt ihr gefischt? Wir sind ab Montag für 1 Woche bei Frank und da bin ich natürlich für jeden Tip dankbar...!
Gruß,
        shad


----------



## MWK (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
gleiche Fragen brannten wir auch unter den Nägeln - wir sind ab Morgen oben...
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Fehmi (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... vorsicht Männer! Das was Muty erzählt ist unglaubwürdig! Der fährt nämlich bei schönem Wetter gar nicht zum Angeln und fühlt sich  erst bei 1,50m Welle richtig wohl! Außerdem fehlen bei seinem Zollstock die erten beiden Glieder  - darum auch die gute Größe der Fische !!!

... ne, war nur ein Scherz. Glückwunsch zum super Fang! Hoffe die "Fangmaschine" ist bald wieder seeklar.

Bis bald
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad, morgen 7.00 Uhr schipper ich mal los, werde dann berichten.#6 Vllt sehen wir uns ja nächste woche, mit raus kann ich wohl leider nur am WE

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
kommst Du denn am Montag mal auf ne Wurst und ein Bierchen rum??? Und lass noch ein paar Dorsche drin... 

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sooo, war heute aufn "Kurztrip" vor Aero, gefischt von 8.30-12.45 Uhr, habe 8 gute Dorsche mitnehmen können (55-68cm)...es waren auch viele Spots zu finden mit kleinen Dorschen.

@shad: Ich hoffe ich schaffe es, wir sind voll in der Saison, z.Zt. arbeite ich von 6.30-18.00Uhr....wie lange bleibt ihr denn genau???

Lg 
Matze


----------



## Muty (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle,
Entschuldigung für die späte Anwort, wir sind gerade erst wieder Zuhause angekommen aus Fynshav.

Petrie Heil zu deinen guten Fang Matze2004. #6
Das was du sagst zu den vielen kleinen Dorschen kann
ich nur bestätigen. Die findet man eigentlich überall und an jeden Spot. Das lässt doch hoffen für die nächsten Jahre!

Fehmi: Was sollen wir mit einem Zollstock? Eine leere Flasche Bier hat eine Höhe von 23,7 cm, also braucht man
drei um die Länge bestimmen zu können....oder;+. Unser
Boot ist wieder klar! Danke noch mal für die gute Adresse,
Top Leute und faire Abwicklung!

Shad: zu deinen beiden Fragen....also gefangen haben wir
einige Tage super  gut in der großen Bucht bei Momark zwischen 15 und 25 mtr Wassertiefe. Aber auch gut vor Aerö bei 22 bis 24 mtr. Die Fische stehen sehr gebündelt in kleinen Trupps.


----------



## shad (14. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Matze : Petri Heil zu Deinen Dorschen!! Wir sind von Montag - andere Woche Mittwoch bei Frank. Kannst Du mir nochmal Deine Handynummer mailen? Dann können wir uns  absprechen...!

@Muty Das hört sich doch sehr gut an, mit den Jungdorschen. Das läßt hoffen, für die Zukunft. Habt ihr es mal weiter nördlich probiert? Stendrön, Fahrwassertonne?

Gruß an alle,
                  shad


----------



## Goli (16. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,|wavey:
waren am Freitag und Samstag auf Dorschjagd in Fynshav.
Wir( 6 Mann ) hatten ein super Wochenende.Das Boot( Merryfisher ) vom Frank war wieder este Sahne und auch die Unterkunft war total genial.Vor 2 Jahren mußten wir noch 10Km fahren und diesmal waren wir am Campingplatz( Naldemose 7 ).Also,wir würden es sofort wieder buchen .Da wir alle noch nicht so erfahren mit der Dorschfischerei sind,waren doch beide Tage Erfolg zu verzeichnen.Freitag haben wir ca.15 Dorsche ( 50-65cm )und ca.10 Wittlinge entnommen.Die haben Abends wirklich lecker geschmeckt.Am Samstag waren es bei weitem mehr an Fische,aber wir haben nur das entnommen was wir auch selber verwerten wollten.
Viele Wittlinge, aber dabei wurden die Dorsche auch größer.
Einfach genial war auch das Wetter.Da wir 2 Neulinge dabei hatten ,freut es uns besonnders das alle gut gefangen haben und sich alle einig waren das es nicht das letzte mal in Fynshav war.Es muß nicht immer Tonnen von Filet`s sein wenn man bei guten Wetter und tollen Kumpeln zwei super Tage erleben darf!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
die "Welberger Angelfreund"

PS: Unser besonderer Dank geht an Frank ,der uns wieder sehr gut beraten hat,Danke #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Goli, so soll es doch sein !!#6

Viele Grüße aus Fynshav

Matze


----------



## Marf22 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Goli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,|wavey:
> waren am Freitag und Samstag auf Dorschjagd in Fynshav.
> Wir( 6 Mann ) hatten ein super Wochenende.Das Boot( Merryfisher ) vom Frank war wieder este Sahne und auch die Unterkunft war total genial.Vor 2 Jahren mußten wir noch 10Km fahren und diesmal waren wir am Campingplatz( Naldemose 7 ).Also,wir würden es sofort wieder buchen .Da wir alle noch nicht so erfahren mit der Dorschfischerei sind,waren doch beide Tage Erfolg zu verzeichnen.Freitag haben wir ca.15 Dorsche ( 50-65cm )und ca.10 Wittlinge entnommen.Die haben Abends wirklich lecker geschmeckt.Am Samstag waren es bei weitem mehr an Fische,aber wir haben nur das entnommen was wir auch selber verwerten wollten.
> Viele Wittlinge, aber dabei wurden die Dorsche auch größer.
> ...




So soll es sein!#6 Danke für den Bericht!

Darf man fragen wo ihr die Wittlinge erwischt habt.


----------



## Kröte (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Goli.
danke für deinen (kurz)bericht. wir sind in der übernächsten woche auch mit der MerryFisher von Frank unterwegs.
in welcher tiefe und mit welchen ködersn ward ihr denn erfolgreich ?


----------



## Goli (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Marf22,
die Wittlinge haben wir bei fast jedem Stop gefangen.
Wir waren fast ausschließlich vor Aero.
Hallo Kröte,
wir haben fast alles auf schwarz-rote Beifänger bekommen.
Ein paar Dorsch haben sich aber auch einen 110Gramm Pilker
reingezogen.Pilkerfarben waren blau und gelb.
Also die Kombi schwarz -rot fängt fast immer.
Ich habe dieses Jahr mal versucht mit Gummifisch(Farben Rot- Blau- Braun- Glitter )zu angeln,macht tierisch Spass,doch der Erfolg (2 Dorsche 45 cm) wollte sich bei mir  nicht so recht einstellen.
Also viel Erfolg und jede menge Spass
wünschen
die"Welberger Angelfreunde"


----------



## Marf22 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir haben Ostersonntag auch gut gefangen.....alle so zwischen 55-60cm. Wir haben aber nur auf Gufi mit 40gr Kopf gefischt. Ich benutze überhaupt keine Beifänger mehr, weil ich nach meinem Empfinden zu viele Kleine fange. Allerdings würde ich auch gerne mal wieder Wittlinge fangen. |gr: Müßte doch mit nem Makrelenvorfach auch klappen, oder?


----------



## Goli (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf jeden Fall,denn mein Kollege hat mit einem Makrelenpaternoster sehr guten Erfolg gehabt.#6


----------



## Marf22 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Goli schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall,denn mein Kollege hat mit einem Makrelenpaternoster sehr guten Erfolg gehabt.#6




Supi, danke für die Antwort! Sind den viele kleine Dorsche auf das Dingen eingestiegen, oder ließ sich gut auf Wittling fischen?

Wir wollen in 2 Wochen wieder auf den CP.....wenn das Wetter stimmt! Muss auch noch ein bissel was am Boot machen! |gr:


----------



## MWK (23. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tach zusammen,
wir sind am Samstag Abend von einer Woche auf der Trauminsel zurückgekehrt. Es ist echt krass was heut zu Tage auf Als auch zu den Nebenzeiten so los ist. Viele Bootsangler, viele Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer. Natürlich startet die Saison, dennoch hab ich das Gefühl das es immer mehr Als-Fans gibt.
Fang technisch hatten wir alles dabei was Angeln ausmacht. Am Anreise Samstag sind wir bei Topwetterbedingungen alle Kanten am Gammel Pol und vor Lysabild abgefahren. Das Ergebnis war sehr ernüchternd, denn wir fingen nur kleine (unter 45 cm) Dorsche und Wittlinge die alle samt zurück wanderten. Eigentlich waren wir uns sicher dass wir noch ein paar Große fürs Abendbrot aufstöbern würden, dem war aber nicht so. Halb so wild, so gab’s Abend eben die 3 K`s Kassler, Kraut und Kartoffeln. Am nächsten Tag stand dann Trolling in der Sonderborger Bucht auf dem Plan. Wir haben mit 10 Ruten ( 4x Downrigger, 2x SlideDiver und 2x Planerboard) gefischt aber leider gar nix nicht einen Biss verzeichnen können. Ein Trauerspiel, ich weiß auch nicht was wir falsch machen eigentlich fand ich alles perfekt. Naja beim Ausslippen trafen wir dann noch einen netten Kollegen der von massenhaft Heringen im Sonderborger Hafen berichtete, also sind wir Tag‘s drauf dahin, haben an der neuen Brücke geslippt und dann die kleinen Heringe gesucht. Das Finden war auch nicht ganz leicht, es waren nur kleine Trupps unterwegs, dafür aber echt fette Dinger! So fingen wir ca. 30 Heringe und hatten damit auch genug.  Nachmittags haben wir noch ein wenig im Sund geblinkert und einen schönen Trupp Grönländer im Fressrausch aufgetan. Von denen entnahmen wir eine Trutte, welche abends mit den anderen Silberlingen ein tolles Bild auf dem Grill abgab – ich kann euch sagen es war ein Gedicht! Da wir ordentlich Wind aus Westen hatten, haben wir am Folgemorgen erst mal im Hav ein paar Wattwürmer ausgebuddelt, um dann von Fynshav aus unter Land auf dem Taksensand ein paar Platte zu fangen. Das gelang auch sehr gut so fingen wir genug für den Abend und auch ein paar für zuhause. Mittwochs sind wir dann rauf nach Holm um erneut unser Schleppglück zu suchen, wir sind erst die ganze Nordküste rum bis zum Tranesand und dann wieder zurück, leider blieb auch hier der Fang Erfolg aus. Zwar hatten wir einen ordentlichen Biss auf einen großen Apex am SlideDiver der Fisch blieb aber leider nicht hängen.  Donnerstags sind wir dann wieder in Sonderborg rein und es war krass der Sund schien mit Dorsch gestapelt zu sein. Es waren auch echt viele Boote da. Alleine an der neuen Brücke waren 6 zu zählen. Wir haben dort dann auch vormittags gefischt sind aber dann zum erneuten Schleppversuch durch den Sund und den Augustenborg Fjord hin und zurück getrollt. Ihr ahnt es bereits - kein Fisch! Freitags das gleiche Spiel – dieses Mal sind wir dicht unter Land gefahren und haben Freihandgeschleppt – dass hat dann auch  endlich geklappt und eine schöne 55 Trutte wurde eingesackt. Alles in allem war unser Fangerfolg in der letzten Woche wie das durchwachsene Aprilwetter. Mit unserem ersten Schneidertag auf Alsen überhaupt!
  Gruß, Markus


----------



## Fehmi (23. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöner Bericht. Vielen Dank dafür.
Tut mir Leid, dass ihr nicht so gut gefangen habt. Bemerkenswert:
Trotz geringer Fangmenge wird nicht gejammert! Scheint ja ansonsten eine gelungene Tour gewesen zu sein.

Gruß
Frank 
(... der Gott sei Dank endlich wieder "Zweitwohnsitz" auf Lillebaelt-Camping hat)


----------



## oppa 23 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin,
ich habe mal ne frage nach ein paar tips für als wir starten von mommark aus wolln samstag und sonntag raus fahren!
wollen auf dorsch un platte 
bin für jeden tipp dankbar

mfg björn


----------



## Marf22 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> wir sind am Samstag Abend von einer Woche auf der Trauminsel zurückgekehrt. Es ist echt krass was heut zu Tage auf Als auch zu den Nebenzeiten so los ist. Viele Bootsangler, viele Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer. Natürlich startet die Saison, dennoch hab ich das Gefühl das es immer mehr Als-Fans gibt.
> Fang technisch hatten wir alles dabei was Angeln ausmacht. Am Anreise Samstag sind wir bei Topwetterbedingungen alle Kanten am Gammel Pol und vor Lysabild abgefahren. Das Ergebnis war sehr ernüchternd, denn wir fingen nur kleine (unter 45 cm) Dorsche und Wittlinge die alle samt zurück wanderten. Eigentlich waren wir uns sicher dass wir noch ein paar Große fürs Abendbrot aufstöbern würden, dem war aber nicht so. Halb so wild, so gab’s Abend eben die 3 K`s Kassler, Kraut und Kartoffeln. Am nächsten Tag stand dann Trolling in der Sonderborger Bucht auf dem Plan. Wir haben mit 10 Ruten ( 4x Downrigger, 2x SlideDiver und 2x Planerboard) gefischt aber leider gar nix nicht einen Biss verzeichnen können. Ein Trauerspiel, ich weiß auch nicht was wir falsch machen eigentlich fand ich alles perfekt. Naja beim Ausslippen trafen wir dann noch einen netten Kollegen der von massenhaft Heringen im Sonderborger Hafen berichtete, also sind wir Tag‘s drauf dahin, haben an der neuen Brücke geslippt und dann die kleinen Heringe gesucht. Das Finden war auch nicht ganz leicht, es waren nur kleine Trupps unterwegs, dafür aber echt fette Dinger! So fingen wir ca. 30 Heringe und hatten damit auch genug.  Nachmittags haben wir noch ein wenig im Sund geblinkert und einen schönen Trupp Grönländer im Fressrausch aufgetan. Von denen entnahmen wir eine Trutte, welche abends mit den anderen Silberlingen ein tolles Bild auf dem Grill abgab – ich kann euch sagen es war ein Gedicht! Da wir ordentlich Wind aus Westen hatten, haben wir am Folgemorgen erst mal im Hav ein paar Wattwürmer ausgebuddelt, um dann von Fynshav aus unter Land auf dem Taksensand ein paar Platte zu fangen. Das gelang auch sehr gut so fingen wir genug für den Abend und auch ein paar für zuhause. Mittwochs sind wir dann rauf nach Holm um erneut unser Schleppglück zu suchen, wir sind erst die ganze Nordküste rum bis zum Tranesand und dann wieder zurück, leider blieb auch hier der Fang Erfolg aus. Zwar hatten wir einen ordentlichen Biss auf einen großen Apex am SlideDiver der Fisch blieb aber leider nicht hängen.  Donnerstags sind wir dann wieder in Sonderborg rein und es war krass der Sund schien mit Dorsch gestapelt zu sein. Es waren auch echt viele Boote da. Alleine an der neuen Brücke waren 6 zu zählen. Wir haben dort dann auch vormittags gefischt sind aber dann zum erneuten Schleppversuch durch den Sund und den Augustenborg Fjord hin und zurück getrollt. Ihr ahnt es bereits - kein Fisch! Freitags das gleiche Spiel – dieses Mal sind wir dicht unter Land gefahren und haben Freihandgeschleppt – dass hat dann auch  endlich geklappt und eine schöne 55 Trutte wurde eingesackt. Alles in allem war unser Fangerfolg in der letzten Woche wie das durchwachsene Aprilwetter. Mit unserem ersten Schneidertag auf Alsen überhaupt!
> Gruß, Markus




Schöner Bericht!

Tröstet euch....beim trollen bin ich auch noch ne Als-Jungfrau....egal ob mit Downrigger, Divern oder was auch immer...der Knoten ist noch nicht geplatzt. Ich mache wohl auch irgendwas entscheidendes Falsch.


Ich muss nu noch 8 Stunden rein hauen, dann gehts auf die Bahn Richtung Als


----------



## MWK (27. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Marf,
dann viel Erfolg - Wetter soll ja ganz passabel werden. Das mit dem Schlepperfolg wird sich hier bei uns auch noch einstellen... 

@ Björn: Also Platte fängst du eigentlich überall. Direkt vorm Hafen in Mommark übrigens auch. Die stehen allerdings zZ recht tief, wir haben um 18-22 m gefangen. Der Dorsch steht wohl auch noch recht tief ab 15 m. Wenn ihr von Mommark rausfahrt haltet euch links und sucht die Kanten in den entsprechenden Tiefen vor Lysabild und am Poels Riff ab.


----------



## shad (29. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
hier ein Kurzbericht von unserem April Trip nach Fynshav, 16.04. - 24.04.12

1. Tag: Diesmal haben wir etwas ganz verrücktes unternommen: Wir sind morgends sehr zeitig losgefahren, und um ca. 9 Uhr in Kappeln angekommen um - vom Boot aus - ein paar Heringe zu fangen. Um 14 Uhr machten wir Schluss und fuhren weiter, Richtung Fynshav. Heringe haben wir mehr als genug gefangen: Zu zweit 165 Stück.:vik:Abends noch schnell Boot übernommen von Frank und Sachen verstaut, denn es sollte ja den nächsten Tag wieder zeitig losgehen.

2. Tag: Um 5 Uhr lief unser kleiner Dieselkutter aus dem Hafen aus. Ziel: Äerö. Dort angekommen fischten wir Kanten ab, von 24m - 14m. Um 17 Uhr lagen 41 massige Dorsche in unserer Kiste. Die meisten Dorsche waren sehr klein, ca. 40 - 50cm. Wir fingen seeeehr viel Untermassige.
3. Tag: Unser Plan war: Kanten bei Mommark abfischen und dann weiter zum Pols Rev. So umgesetzt mußten wir leider Mittags das Fischen abbrechen, wegen dem ständig zunehmenden Süd-Ostwind. Ergebnis: Kein massiger Fisch im Boot. In den Abendstunden wollten wir mal unser Glück auf Mefos probieren: Wobbler hinter dem Boot herschleppen. 4 Ruten klargemacht und los gings, in einer windgeschützten Bucht. Nach ca. 30 min schleppen wollte ich mal eine Rute kontrollieren, ob evtl. Kraut etc. am Haken hängt. Zum vorschein kam ein riesiger Tampen, bestehend aus 4 geflochtenen Schnüren, völlig ineinander und hoffnungslos verwirrt. Aber wir namen es mit Humor. Mit dem Tampen hätten wir vielleicht sogar eine Chance gehabt, wenn mal ein Schweinswal (sind uns überall begegnet) eingestiegen wär...:q
4. Tag: Der Süd - Ostwind blies immernoch sehr heftig und so beschlossen wir, nach Lyö West Flak zu fahren, in der Hoffnung, dort etwas Windgeschützt zu sein. In der Tat konnte man hier bei den aktuellen Windbedingungen sehr gut fischen. Dort angekommen, auf 20m gestoppt, nach 1 Minute 2 Knüppel krumm |bigeyes . Es kamen 2 sehr schöne Dorsche von jeweils ca. 3kg an die Oberfläche. Es folgten in der Drift noch 2 von ca. 2kg. Seltsam war nur, das dieses die einzigen Fische hier bleiben sollten. Wir fingen weder Untermassige, noch etwas für das Massband.|kopfkrat Nach 2 Stunden beschlossen wir, wieder Richtung Äerö zu fahren. Dort fischten wir für den Rest des Tages und brachten es insgesamt auf 21 Dorsche.
5.Tag: Jetzt war auch der Rest unserer Crew in Fynshav eingetrudelt. Zu 4 sollte es heute den Dorschen an den Kragen gehen. Wir fuhren in Richtung Mommark, wo wir ein Plateau abfischten, zwischen 24m und 14m. Ergebnis: 27 Dorsche.
6. Tag Angefangen bei Mommark auf dem Plateau mit einem Paukenschlag in der 1. Drift: Ein Kollege fing eine Doublette! 1 Dorsch von 2kg und einer mit 5kg#6! Aber leider waren dies die Letzten Fische an der Stelle. Weiter ging es zum Pols Rev. Dort hatten wir auf dem Echo riesige Schwärme von Sprotten o.ä. ! Darunter waren größere Sicheln auszumachen...! Und jetzt rumste es richtig!! Wir haben in jeder Drift mind. 3 massige Dorsche gefangen. Viele von 2-3 kg. Als wir abends reinfuhren lagen 49 in unserer Kiste.

7. Tag Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Matze!:vik: Nachdem wir ihm erzählt hatten, was am Tag zuvor am Pols Rev abging, stand unser Ziel natürlich fest!!! Bei Ententeich fuhren wir los und kamen nach 1,5h fahrt am Rev an. Es erschienen sofort wieder die Sprottenschwärme auf dem Echo!!! Köder ins Wasser und klatsch, sofort 4 Knüppel krumm!!! Juchhuuuu! Aber bei der nächsten Drift waren keine Sprotten mehr auszumachen und auch keine Dorsche mehr...! Wir fischten das Pols Rev in allen Tiefen ab, aber immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Kaum Dorsch! Ist schon seltsam, am Tag zuvor - der reine Fangwahnsinn - und dann wie leergefischt!! An diesem Tag hatten wir 8 massige Dorsche in der Kiste. Am Pols Rev fingen wir sehr wenig Untermassige.
8. Tag Wir waren nun wieder zu Zweit. Um 5 Uhr liefen wir aus dem Hafen, in Richtung Pols Rev. Aber wie am Vortag: Keine Dorsche auf dem Echo und auch keinen an den Haken bekommen. Also rüber nach Äerö. Dort fischten wir wieder die Kanten ab und es landeten 38 Massige in der Kiste. Zum Abend hin probierten wir es auf 10m. Erste Drift, Köder abgelassen, beide Ruten krumm. Es kamen 2 von ca. 2kg hoch. Was dann folgte, waren allerdings nur noch Untermassige. Wir schätzen die Untermassigen an diesem Tag auf ca. 200, die wir fingen. Allesamt hatten den Einzelhaken ganz vorne im Maul und konnten wieder schonend ihrem Element übergeben werden. 

Wir hatten wieder eine super - geniale Woche bei Frank mit viel Fisch. Sicherlich haben wir schon einmal deutlich mehr (und Größere) gefangen, aber wir waren alle zufrieden. Selbst unsere Anfänger haben ihren Fisch gefangen (einer sogar die Doublette mit 5kg Dorsch - freut mich besonders, weiter so Mirko!!!! :vik:#6)

Gruß an alle Fynshav - fans,

     shad


----------



## shad (29. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*
















	

		
			
		

		
	
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## shad (29. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

noch mehr...
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Matze in action...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hat Spaß gemacht #6#6#6
Lg
Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

wir fahren ab dem 21.05. nach Mommark. Wie sieht es derzeit rund um Mommark mit den Dorschen aus? Welche Köder laufen derzeit vom Kutter?

Freue mich schon auf Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Angelfreak


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zum zweiten,

gibt es denn rund um Mommark / Fynshavn keine Angler / Fische mehr.

War jemand in letzter Zeit vom Strand aus erfolgreich (sind denn die Hornhechte schon bzw. die Meerforellen noch da)?

Wie läuft es auf Plattfisch vom Strand bei Mommark? Vor einigen Jahren hatten wir dort mal relativ gut gefangen.

Würde mich freuen etwas von der derzeitigen Situation vor Ort zu erfahren.

Gruß
Angelfreak


----------



## hegehunter (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreak,
wir fahren am 17. bis zum 20. nach Fynshav
Wenn der Wind uns raus lässt und wir ins Netz kommen gibts noch aktuelle Infos
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Plattfische vom Boot aus fängst du hier Eimerweise wenn du sie gefunden hast.
Brandungsangeln Mommark Hafen rechts, läuft immer gut auf Plattfisch wenn du einigermassen gut werfen kannst.

Dorsch vom Boot läuft auch immer besser in letzter Zeit. Aktuelle Fangplätze bekommst du sicher bei WRS Charterboot wenn du dort ein Boot mietest.

Hornhechte sind auch da, Spinrute,Spirolino mit 2m Vorfach, läuft...

Mefo sind rund um Kegneas gut im gange noch.

Viel Erfolg !

Matze


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

klingt doch erstmal sehr vielversprechend,

Vielen Dank für die Infos

Gruß
Angelfreak


----------



## Fehmi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Habe seit dem Wochenende ein kleines Problem; beim Abbau meines  Lowrance LMS 522 iGPS  (drei Jahre alt) ist mir der Stecker kreisrund aus dem Gehäuse gebrochen; ohne Gewalteinwirkung - beim ganz normalen Lösen der Schraubverbindung. Eigentlich ist gar nicht zu erkennen, dass etwas abgebrochen ist. Der Austausch der Rückwand soll die Kleinigkeit von 140 Euro kosten. Aber ich könnte den Stecker (Steckdose am Gerät) auch einfach wieder einkleben (Epoxidharz). Nun meine Frage: habe gehört, dass die Geräte mit Unterdruck - oder speziellem Gas gefüllt zusammengesetzt werden, um Feuchtigkeit im Gerät zu vermeiden. Weiß da jemand etwas drüber oder hatte schon jemand das gleiche Problem?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MAXIMA (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank, 
ruf mal bei Thomas Schlageter (Echolotzentrum.de) an, der kann und wird Dir weiterhelfen, bzw kann er Dir Deine Fragen beantworten.
Gruß Maxima:m


----------



## Fehmi (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Danke, mach ich!

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze

Frank


----------



## Kleini (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze , fahre wahrscheinlich Pfingstsonntag und Montag nach Fynshavn , wie fangt ihr dort die Hornhechte mit Heringsfetzen oder mit Rinderrouladen letzteres machen viele in Meck-Pomm . Sind die Hornis voll da oder nur vereinzelt , ich hatte um diese Zeit nie die Möglichkeit dort zu angeln . Wenn Du nach Vodrup Flak fährst wieviel km sind das in etwa , also nach Lyo Flak brauch ich bei ruhigem Wasser etwa 20 minuten das sind in etwa 9,2 km .
Ich hoffe wir treffen uns auch mal im Hafen , hat bis jetzt nie geklappt .


----------



## Käptnkaschi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Kleini,#:
habe in Fynshav (1 km nördlich des Leuchtturmes in der flachen Bucht) vom Strand Hornhechte gefangen (2011). Ein netter Thüringer hat´s vorgemacht und ich meiner Frau gleich die Haargummis abgenommen und erfolgreich nachgemacht|krach:
"Blinkerrute, dann Wasserkugel, dann Vorfach mit einen einfachen schwarzen Haargummi, fertig". Geht auch mit bunten, der beste war aber der schwarze, zottelige.:vik:





Übrigens, Haargummis kann man auch kaufen, erspart viel Ärger mit der Gattin!
Die Hornis haben kleine Fische gejagt und da mitten rein, wie beim Blinkern. Die beißen und verdrallen so, daß sie mit den feinen Zähnen in der Wolle hängen bleiben#q
Probier`s mal aus, macht richtig Spaß, als Alternative zum Bootsangeln und ungefährlich, weil ohne Haken|licht
Und noch was, Rinderrouladen sind zum essen da :q:q:q
Dann noch viel Spaß in Fynshav und schönes Angelwetter#h


----------



## Kleini (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Käptnkaschi !
Danke für den Tip , coole Sache , probier ich aus . Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Bertl (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nichts los in Fynshavn?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Doch...aber schlecht Wetter zur Zeit...#h


----------



## Fehmi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Bertl:
... Doch, aber Unerfreuliches:
Betrunkene "Mietbootfahrer" aus dem osteuropäischen Bereich gröhlen dir nach einem freundlichen Gruß "Heil Hitler" entgegen. So ist es einem unserer Angelkollegen vor Fynshav ergangen. Schlimm ! Da vergeht einem der Angelspaß !!!

Ansonsten: Wetter, Wetter ,Wetter !

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Fehmi,
wenn das über Pfingsten war, dann hab ich die Kameraden auch gesehen.

gruß
Carsten


----------



## Fehmi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... genau so war es - leider! Hoffentlich bleibt das ein Einzelfall.

Gruß
Frak


----------



## Bertl (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sowas kann nur ein Einzelfall bleiben!!!
Danke für die Meldungen von euch.
Ich fahre Mitte Juli hoch und versuche mein Glück mit zwei Neulingen mit einem boot von Frank. Waer schön wenn wir gute Fänge hätten und ich den beiden zeigen kann wie schön dorschfischen in der Ostsee sein kann.

Da ich logischerweise selbst auch heiss bin wie sau, würde ich mich sehr freuen hier ab und zu etwas über die derzeitige Lage vor Als zu erfahren.

Lasst euch nicht anpöbeln!
Gruß bertl


----------



## Fehmi (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Bertl
Dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß. Bin zwar fast jedes WE in DK - wenn das Wetter zum Campen oder angeln geeignet ist; ab 07.07. aber endlich Urlaub  -  vier Wochen! wenn dir dann ein Quicksilver 470CC begegnet, dass Seekuh heißt, mach dich als "Boardi" bemerkbar.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Grüße...

fahre morgen wieder hoch....soll zwar recht windig werden, aber Hauptsache am Wasser. Hier muss man doch nur arbeiten. Fermi, deine Ware liegt schon hinten im Bulli! #h

Der Kollege, der so nett gegrüßt worden ist, war übrigens ich! Bin immer noch etwas geschockt. Wir hatte weder dänische noch deutsche Kennung oder Flagge am Boot. Ist aber sogar vom Campingplatz beobachtet worden .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@fehmi und marf
Ja unfassbar die Typen oder? man man man
Bin ja jeden Tag im Hafen mit Bootsmann,und ich habe die Klappstühle ja gesehen wenn sie reingekommen sind...man hat sie wirklich schon von weiten gehört...und ich Wette die Dorsche die sie hatten waren so ab 25cm....ohne Worte.......#q

Lg
Matze


----------



## 'schabzutun (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Solche Typen waren vor Jahren schon mal da, u.a. mit Merc-Vitos und mit 2 übermotorisierten Booten. Haben zwar kein HH gerufen, sich aber aufgeführt, als würde ihnen der Hafen (Fynshav) gehören oder sie ihn demnächst kaufen, - rücksichtslos und mit Welle voll rein... 
Wir haben alle nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Sie hatten aber so gut wie nichst gefangen, waren vermutlich immer zu schnell #q .

LG Hardy


----------



## Marf22 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo ihr, 
sind auf dem Weg in die Heimat. Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich mit dm Boot nicht mal raus gefahren bin. Andere Angler vom Cp sind wohl raus und haben auch gefangen...ich habe die paar Sonnenstunden im Liegestuhl verbracht und die Regenstunden im warmen Wohni verpennt und den Dänen und Deutschen die Daumen gedrückt.

Ne Vito-Crew voller Halbwilder ist uns schon 2mal untergekommen, einmal um Ostern sturzbesoffen am slippen auf Kegenaes am Strand und einmal in der Förde als sie sich ständig in unsere Drift gestellt haben, weil sie gesehen haben, das wir gefangen haben. Dorsche in Heringsgröße wurden natürlich mitgenommen....ich verstehe nicht, das die Dänen bei dem Verhalten so entspannt bleiben, teilweise nur lächeln und dem Kopf schütteln....lassen wir uns das angeln trotzdem von den paar Nasen nicht verderben.


----------



## Bertl (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, keiner raus zum angeln? Fänge so schlecht, oder so gut, dass keiner was drüber sagen will? 
@Fehmi: wenn ich die Seekuh sichten werde, werde ich mich bemerkbar machen


----------



## Kistenmann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich wäre ja auch hochgefahren...aber wenn ich mir windfinder.com für dieses Wochenende anschaue #d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann nix fangen da im Moment Bootlos....in 2 Wochen kann ich erst wieder angreifen#6


----------



## lillebæltfisker (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Bertl,
zur Zeit läuft es doch ganz gut im kleinen Belt. Gestern war
ich zusammen mit Kris draußen und haben 26 Dorsche über
50 cm gefangen. Am besten lief GuFi, mit Pilker viele Kleine.
Keine Sorge Bertl, wir lassen noch genügend für Dich drin
Auch in den letzten Wochen konnten wir mit den Fängen
doch recht zufrieden sein, wenn man bedenkt was für ein
Wetter wir hatten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## penru (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreunde rund um Fynshav,
wegen des "mäßigen" Wetters habe ich erst mal ein Pause eingelegt und bin für eine Woche wieder nach Hause gefahren. Wenn es dann wieder besser wird, vor allem die Windverhältnisse, werde ich wohl zum kommenden WE wieder in Fynshav und damit dann auch beim Angeln sein.
Gruß Penru


----------



## penru (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
möchte mich auch auf diesem Wege noch mal bei Dir für schnelle und sehr gute Hilfe (Instandsetzung meiner Bootsplane) bedanken. Tut mir aber leide, dass Du z.Zt. auch "pausieren" musst. Mit dem neuen Boot gehts aber dann ja bald wieder richtig los!!
beste Grüße
Rolf


----------



## Bertl (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,
besten Dank für die Info, die zu meiner Freude sogar positiv ist.
Umso mehr freue ich mich auf die anstehenden Tage im kleinen Belt.

Freue mich auf weitere Meldungen allerseits  ...jede Info zählt und lässt die Vorfreude steigen!!!


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

nach mehreren Jahren Langeland in  Bagenkop und Spodsberge,würde ich gerne nächstes Jahr eventuell nach Fynshaf fahren.Wäre super wenn ich von euch ein paar Tipps in Sachen Ferienhäuser ,Bootsverleih und Fangplätze bekommen könnte.Danke im vorraus


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Einfach bei Google WRS eingeben, da werden sie geholfen(Verona). Bei Frank bist du bestens aufgehoben, sowohl Service als auch Unterbringung und Boote. 
Für mich und meine Kollegen geht es in 3 Std. los Richtung Als zu Frank! Die Vorfreude ist schon riesig.

Gruß AAlfänger (jürgen)#h:vik:


----------



## Bertl (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Heringsfetzen, 
was Aalfänger schreibt empfehle ich Dir auch. Bei Frank von Wrs bekommst du nicht nur Unterkuenfte vermittelt und allerbestens ausgestattete Boote, sondern auch aktuelle Tips und einen Spitzen Service.
Die aktuellen Hot Spots wird Dir Frank bei der Bootsübergabe mitteilen.
Wir haben oft vor lyö und aerö gefangen, aber auch schon von Fynshav Richtung Norden an den ersten Untiefen. Richtung Mommark war ich noch nie erfolgreich, was aber nix zu heißen hat 
Zum Glück geht's am 11.07 wieder hoch. Wenn ich dazu komme, werde ich hier berichten wie es war.
Wuensch Dir viel Spass und Erfolg bei der Dorschjagd 

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Chrisi04 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Zusammen, 
war im Mai ja mal wieder auf Als und hatte mein Boot in Dyvig liegen.
Leider wurde es nicht viel mit Angeln (lediglich von Land ein paar Hornis), da recht viel Wind und auch noch defekte Kraftstoffpumpe im AB :'(
Naja nun überlege ich, im September noch einmal für 2 bis 3 Tage hoch zu fahren.
Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich aufgrund meiner beruflichen Situation Probleme habe mich auf ein WE oder eine Woche festzulegen.
Habt Ihr evtl. Tipps, wo man auch *kurzfristig* eine Bleibe für 2 Personen und 2 bis 3 Nächte bekommen kann (Abgesehen von Zelten)?

Vielen Dank
und viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf Naldmose Campingplatz gibt gemütliche Hütten zu mieten, ideal für einen Kurztrip.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej,
das wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp gewesen, netter kleiner Platz und die Hütten sind sehr in Ordnung. 
vh
carsten


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp,
dann werde ich es dort mal versuchen.


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,moin
der Alltag hat uns nun wieder. Es waren wieder drei super Tage, die wir in Fynshav verbracht haben! Sehr nette Vermieter und spitzen Service von Frank von WRS. Die Fänge waren auch nicht schlecht wobei die Ostsee wohl nur so wimmelt von kleinen Dorschen und Wittlingen. Allgemeiner Beschluß von meinen Mit-
anglern, das nächste Jahr wieder.#h:vik:
Gruß AAlfänger Jürgen


----------



## harryelch (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fährt eigentlich von Mommark (Rasmus?) noch ein Kutter raus oder gibts "nur" noch Morten und die Nana von Fynshav? Sind im August wieder vor Ort.
Liebe Grüße an Frank!
Axel


----------



## Fehmi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... endlich Urlaub und schon zwei tolle Angeltage erwischt - so könnte es weitergehen - dachte man ! Und heute: Sturm und Regen - Toll !!!

Gruß aus Fynshav
Frank


----------



## Luckywood (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Axel,

die Rasmus fährt weiterhin noch von Mommark, daneben gibt es dort auch noch zwei weitere Angelkutter bzw, ein Kutter und eine Motorjacht:
http://www.reederei-haefner.de/

Gruß,
Luckywood


----------



## stin (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fehmi
Schönen Dorsch habt ihr da gefangen,angelt ihr auch mit Wattwurm oder nur mit Gummi und Pilker?
Bei dem schönen Wetter seit ihr bestimmt rüber nach Aeroe gefahren,wünsche euch noch einen schönen Urlaub.
Mfg stin


----------



## Fehmi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...also mein Sohn hat mit Pilker und Beifänger geangelt; die "guten" Dorsche hatten sich den Pilker richtig einverleibt; durch den Beifänger wurde es für ihn nicht langweilig - reichlich kleinere Dorsche machten richtig arbeit; ich war mit Gummifisch auf Jagd und war mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden.
Wetter, Fisch und Stimmung passte - was will man mehr ? ...

Grüße aus dem momentan verregneten Fynshav
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ach ja, Wetter: es geht auch anders am kleinen Belt ...


----------



## Fehmi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... weil hier viele Bootsfahrer und Bootsbesitzer dabei sind, hier eine Frage an die Expertenrunde: bin mit meinem Motor in der vierten Saison (140 Betr.Std.); hänge mal zwei Bilder an. Ist der "Gammelzustand" bei Mercury normal? Mein Händler sagt, das sei kein Garantiefall (5 Jahresgarantie bei Mercury). Das muss man so hinnehmen.
Für kurze Meinung wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß Frank


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,
Für mich sieht das so aus, als wenn dort galvanische Ströme fließen. Ich würde mal überprüfen, ob sich am Motor irgendwo eine Opferanode befindet und die in Ordnung ist bzw. ein Erdungskabel, welches auf dem linken Bild rechts unten zu sehen ist. Wie es aussieht,ist dort die Korrosion am schlimsten!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Fehmi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für den Tipp, aber die Anoden wurden jedes Jahr (meiner Meinung nach überflüssiger weise) im Rahmen der Inspektion gewechselt (vor 10 Betriebsstunden).

Grüße aus dem verregneten Fynshav 
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Fehmi,das sah bei meinen Johnson ja ähnlich aus. Es wurden auch immer die Anoden getauscht etc. Ich habe es sogar geschafft immerhalb 4 Jahren 2 Powertrimmpumpen zu schrotten...Jeweils war was durchgegammelt...keiner weiss warum.....In KW 30 bin ich wieder aufn Wasser am pflügen 

Lg
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sch... Wetter und Matze nicht auf dem Wasser - man hört förmlich, wie die Dorsche durchatmen.

Aber vielleicht gibt es morgen ja mal für die "Seekuh" eine Chance, unter einigermaßen erträglichen Wetterbedingungen zum angeln zu fahren.

Bis dann 
frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Durchatmen?....Habe schon teilweise die Dorsche mit fragender Mine ausn Wasser gucken sehen....ganz nach dem Motto "wo isser denn"....|kopfkrat....aber in 1,5 Wochen ist die neue (gebrauchte) Angelmaschine da und mit meinen neuen HDS10 springen die Dorsche dann freiwillig an Bord...|bigeyes!!!

Ihr merkt, nach 4 Wochen ohne Boot fängt man an zu fantasieren......|uhoh:


Lg
Matze


----------



## shetland (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle im Forum,|wavey:
da ich ein Neuling bin was das Angeln um Als betrifft und nun 
den Entschluß gefaßt habe die Insel zu besuchen vom 05.09-15.09.12 habe ich mal ein paar fragen an Euch,wäre super
wenn ich ein paar Antworten bekomme.
Wir sind in Mommark Strand unterkommen und bringen eigenes Boot mit.
Wie sehen die Slipanlagen in Mommark und Fynshavn aus welche ist besser?
Wie sieht es mit Liegeplätzen aus für die Woche?
Wollen auf Dorsch und Platte angeln über ein paar Tips wäre ich auch sehr dankbar?

gruß Shetland


----------



## Fehmi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

halla shetland
Slipanlage in Fynshav ist top - deutlich besser als in Mommark; hatte bei Niedrigwasser in Mommark mal ein paar Bilder gemacht; wenn man mit dem Trailer über die jetzt sichtbare Kante kommt, könnte es unangenehm werden.

Gruß aus Fynshav / Lillebaelt-Camping
Frank


----------



## shetland (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für den super Hinweis,sieht wirklich nicht gut aus.
also lieber in Fynshavn slipen und entspannt angeln fahren.
War sonst immer auf Langeland aber möchte mal was neues ausprobieren.

gruß shetland


----------



## Fehmi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... habe auch schon mal aktuelle Bilder von der Slipanlage in Fynshav hochgeladen; darum kann ich das jetzt nicht wiederholen - musst einfach mal ein bisschen "durchblättern".

Bis bald
Frank

(heute Windstärke 5; darum nur ufernah geangelt, 8 Dorsche im Raum Mommark; war ganz zufrieden)

gruß Frank


----------



## Bertl (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, ein superspitzenmäßiges verlängertes Angelwochenende in Fynshav ist rum.
Gegangelt wurde Donnerstag, Freitag und den halben Samstag.

Das Wetter war durchwachsen bis schön.
Wie immer war die Unterkunft herrlich und von vier Abenden die wir dort verbracht haben, haben wir drei gegrillt.
Nun aber zum Fischen:

1. Tag: Bei der Bootsübergabe am Donnerstag morgen sah das Wetter nicht so gut aus, so dass wir das ursprünglich gemietete offene Boot aufwerteten und ein Kabinenboot von Frank gechartert haben (zum Glück war eins frei) . Gegen 10:00 Uhr waren wir dann auf der Dorschwiese und haben auch die ersten fangen können. Einige Dorsche um 40 cm, wovon wir nur die deutlich über 40er mitgenommen haben. Als wir gegen 16:30 Uhr im Hafen festmachten beschlossen wir noch im Angelladen vorbei zu schauen um die Gummifischauswahl in der Kiste zu perfektionieren.

2. Tag: Gegen 08:30 Uhr auf der Dorschwiese angekommen. Mit feinen 30-40 Gramm Jigköpfen und Gummifischen in 17 m aufdriftend auf 10 m Tiefe Dorsche zwischen 35 - 50 cm gefangen. Ein heidenspass und Dorsche ab 45 cm landeten in der Kiste. Als die Bisse weniger wurden, dachten wir, dass wir es um die Ecke probieren wollten. Also Motor an und los. Mein Kumpel, eigentlich ein nicht Angler ist gefahren. Natürlich nicht ohne die Instrumente im Auge zu behalten. Bei 6-7 m Tiefe meint er eine schöne Anzeige auf dem Echo zu haben. Kurzer Blick meinerseits und Unentschlossenheit, ob es Fische oder Kraut ist, dass ich da auf dem Bildschirm sehe. Aber versuchen kostet nichts (ausser Zeit), also Gummis runter und zart gezupft.......... dann ging es bei ihm los.... die Drillbremse hat losgekreischt und seine Rute war krumm; ordentlich krumm. Ein schöner 70 cm Dorsch kam hoch.
Wir sind noch etliche male über die Stelle und bei jeder Drift kreischten die Drillbremsen. Wir hatten ca. 5-6 Aussteiger. Aber 5 Dorsche mit 70 cm konnten wir auch mitnehmen  Es waren wirklich einzigartige Drills in dem Flachen Wasser am leichten Geschirr. 
Ein Dorsch konnte ich landen, bei dem ich vergeblich nach dem Jigkopf zum abhaken suchte. Während des Drills musste der Karabiner aufgegangen sein und der Jigkkopf ab. Zum Glück hatte sich der Karabinder derart in der Dorschlippe verfangen, dass ich den Burschen in den Kescher bekommen habe. Ich musst ordentlich rumpulen und ziehen, den Karabiner wieder zu lösen (auf dem Bild vielleicht erkennbar).
Ergebniss des Tages als wir gegen 18:00 Uhr festmachten:
5 x 70 cm und 10-12 zwischen 45 und 60 cm.
So macht Angeln Spass!!!

3. Tag: Zum Abschluss wollten wir nochmal ne andere Stelle probieren und sind über den kleinen Belt rüber nach Lyö.
Hier waren wir nicht ganz so erfolgreich, konnten aber dennoch einige Dorsche bis 50 cm erwischen und den Knallerfisch der Tour. Mein Kumpel meint: Hilf mir mal den Hänger zu lösen, den ich mir gerade eingefangen habe. Ich habe selbstverständlich meine Rute abgestellt, seine genommen und daran gerupft um den Hänger zu lösen. Doch der Hänger rupfte auch...typische Kopfstösse. Also Druck aufgebaut und wieder ging die Drillbremse los!!! Nach zähem ringen konnte ich einen 90 cm!! Dorsch über den Kescher führen, den wir sozusagen gemeinsam gefangen hatten 
Fest im Hafen um 13:30 Uhr; Ergebniss 1x 90 cm und einen 50er der Rest waren alle zu lütt (die Menge lässt jedoch auf gute Folgejahre schliessen).

Es ist einfach zu schön da oben und ich weiss zwar noch nicht wann, aber ich hoffe noch dieses Jahr werde ich wieder aus dem Hafen von Fynshav auslaufen in Richtung Dorschwiese. Die Insel ist einfach wunderschön. Auch die Boote und der Service von Frank sind einfach Klasse und tragen einen großen Teil zum Erfolg bei. Alleine die Tips zum aktuellen Fanggebiet sind Gold wert.

Leider habe ich selbst nicht mehr Bilder, wenn ich die von meinem Kumpel bekomme, werde ich hier nochmal nachladen.

Fehmi: habe ausschau nach der Seekuh gehalten, konnte sie aber nicht sichten (hätte vielleicht auch mal im Hafen rumschauen sollen, das habe ich nicht gemacht)

Viele Grüße Bertl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schøner Bericht und dickes Petri !!!#6
Mvh
Matze


----------



## Bertl (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was meint ihr eigentlich zu dem Echolotbild? Das sind doch schon eindeutige Sicheln von Dorschen über dem Kraut, oder könnten die Sicheln auch was anderes als Fisch (auch Kraut) sein?


----------



## Nordangler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri zum Erfolg. Schöner Bericht.

Sven


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo in die Runde...|wavey:

ich war die letzten Jahre immer vor Langeland zum Bootsangeln, aber von Kiel aus liegt Als natürlich noch viel näher...:vik:

Meine Fragen:

Wie weit muss man denn mit den Booten rausfahren, um in die Dorschgründe zu kommen? Also vor Langeland reichen ja z.T. 15 Minuten Fahrt und man ist in 25m Tiefen...
wie ich immer lese, werden die Dorsche vor Fynhavn z.T. deutlich flacher gefangen.
Dann, empfiehlt es sich für 1 tag einen Guid zu nehmen, wenn man noch nie vor Als mit dem Boot raus war?

Vielen Dank für eventuelle Antworten und natürlich Petri zum letzten Bericht, hat sich klasse gelesen und war sicher ein super We!

Grüße aus Kiel, Martin


----------



## Fehmi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Bertl
... ja schade, dass man sich nicht gesehen hat. Aber du hast ja selbst gesagt, dass ihr Gott sei Dank auf ein Kajütboot umgestiegen seid - und da wir zeitlich gesehn natürlich etwas mehr "Luft" haben, sitzen wir das schlechte Wetter einfach aus. War nur am Freitag mit mäßigem Erfolg vor Lyö und bin auch gestern bei windstärke 5 nur ufernah unterweg gewesen. Sah erst gar nicht so gut aus und war darum mit den acht Dorschen, die ich auf dem Rückweg nach Fynshav "einsammeln" konnte ziemlich zufrieden.
So wie es jetzt aussieht, brauchen wir noch etwas Sitzfleisch, um mal unter normalen Wetter-Bedingungen angeln zu können.

Gruß aus DK
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Bertl
Toller Bericht und ein dickes Petri! :m Wir haben vor 2 Wochen auch ein paar von diesen Brummern dran gehabt, meine Frau hatte den größten mit 75cm....ich konnte mit 67 nicht mithalten. Wir hatten aber auch viele Austeiger, als die Rute Krumm war und die Bremse los ging....müssen da wohl noch üben :q 

@Fermi: Warte fein auf uns, ich zähle die Tage......bald is nich mal mehr 2 stellig! :vik:.....soll ich dir noch etwas Rostschutzfarbe vom Bau mitbringen :q|jump:


----------



## Bruno54 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich habe diesen Thread mit viel Interese gelesen und dabei viele Informationen erhalten. Ich würde jetzt nur noch gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt nur für einen Tag ein Boot bei WRS zu mieten oder ob s besser wäre ein Boot für ein paar Tage zu mieten. An welchen Stellen lohnt es sich auch von Land aus zu Angeln. Wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet wäre ich euch dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
und ein Petri Heil

Bruno 54


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich meine das ist eindeutig eine Fischanzeige auf deinen Bild.


----------



## shetland (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Bericht,#6
da kommt vorfreude auf endlich selbst die Angel ins Wasser zu halten.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Wittlinge und Makrele aus um Als?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß shetland


----------



## Bertl (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja Matze, so sehe ich das auch. Hatte noch nie so schöne Sicheln. Vor allem haben wir an der stelle auch gefangen. Find es nur komisch, dass sobald man ins flache fährt, so ab sieben Meter, meist viel auf dem Grund angezeigt wird. Im tiefen eigentlich nie. Auch wenn man fängt. Oder liegt das mit den anzeigen (ich meine nicht die Sicheln sondern das Kraut) daran, dass die Schleppnetze dort das Kraut nicht so Platt zackern?


----------



## Marf22 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,
soweit ich weiß haben die Dänen das Fischen im kleinen Belt mit dem Schleppnetz komplett verboten. Es gibt wohl noch schwarze Schafe, aber ich habe schon ewig keinen Kutter mehr mit Schleppnetzen in der Ecke gesehen. Man merkt ja auch das die Fischwelt einen riesen Satz gemacht hat und diese Maßnahmen die einzig richtigen sind.
Zu den Echobildern...Dorsche stehen ja auch oft ganz knapp über dem Grund und ein normales Echo mit Standarteinstellung und jemanden, der nicht oft mit dem Echo fischt, tut sich dann schon schwer. Ich habe ein Dsi drauf und komme nu nach fast 1 Jahr gut mit klar, erst hätte ich es verfluchen können, nu will ich es nicht mehr missen. Ich fische immer im Splittscreenmodus mit zwei Frequenzen. Habe es oft, das die eine Anzeige leer bleibt, die andere Fisch anzeigt. Man muss viel üben mit den Dingern...


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Bruno54 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread mit viel Interese gelesen und dabei viele Informationen erhalten. Ich würde jetzt nur noch gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt nur für einen Tag ein Boot bei WRS zu mieten oder ob s besser wäre ein Boot für ein paar Tage zu mieten. An welchen Stellen lohnt es sich auch von Land aus zu Angeln. Wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet wäre ich euch dankbar.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bruno,
Ich war vor 3 Wochen mit 4 Angelkollegen in Fynshav, Quartier und Boot hatten wir bei Frank (WRS) gebucht! Es ist egal, ob du ein Boot für einen oder mehrere Tage mietest. Frank zeigt dir die besten Stellen, gehört bei Im zum Service!!!
Ich hatte mir vorher von der Rapsbande Angeln auf Als bei Buecher.de gekauft. Dort sind alle Angelstellen von Land aus bestens beschrieben und von den Bootsangelstellen sogar die Koordinaten angegeben so das man mit der elektronischen Seekarte, die jedes Boot bei Frank hat findet. Noch ein kleiner Tip zum Bootsangeln, so leicht wie möglich.

Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## Bertl (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Guten morgen zusammen,

@Bruno: Also lohnen kann sich das auf jeden Fall für einen Tag zu mieten. Allerdings würde mir ein Tag schlichtweg nicht reichen. Nach einem Tag ist man gerade "drin", hat sich an das Boot, die Angelei und die aktuellen gegebnheiten gewöhnt. Das schönst ist es doch dann, am zweiten Tag wieder rauszufahren mit den aktuellen Erfahrungen vom Vortag 
Wenn Du ein Guid buchst ist es sicher möglich, dass Du schneller an die Dorsche kommst. Aber mal ehrlich, ist es nicht auch schön, wenn man nach etwas suchen endlich selber eine schöne Kante mit Fisch gefunden hat? Und wenn Du bei WRS mietest, kannst Du Dir sicher sein, dass Du Infos zu den aktuellen Fanggebieten bekommst.



@ Shetland,
also selbst hatte ich die drei Tage weder Wittling noch Makrele gefangen. Was vielleicht aber auch daran lag, dass ich nur mit Gummifisch geangelt habe 
Also Wittlinge müssten zu finden und bestimmt mit kleinen Twistern (Beifängern) oder noch besser Naturköder zu fangen sein.
Als wir letzten Freitag abends in den Hafen gekommen sind, legten da auch welche an, die hatten vier Makrelen gefangen! Also rumziehen tun wohl welche, nur die zu finden stelle ich mir nicht einfach vor. Also ich hätte keine Lust den ganzen Tag mit Makrelen Schnick Schnack zu fischen um dann eventuell irgendwann auf einen Schwarm zu treffen (oder auch nicht). Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da ja auch.

@ Marf:
Das ist ja interessant mit den Schleppnetzfischern.
Hatte mir für Norwegen auch ein Echolot gemietete mit DualBeam. Allerdings hatten wir die beiden Echos übereinandergelagert, so das daraus ein Bild erzeugt wurde. Fische wurden meines Erachtens dargestellt, nur eben nicht als SIchel, sondern eher wie senkrechte Striche. Wobei es sich, wenn wir bei diesen Anzeigen gefangen haben, immer um kleinere Köhler gehandelt hat.


----------



## Marf22 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@bertl: 
So neu ist das eigentlich nicht.....5-10 Jahre wohl schon. Ich hab noch nie nen richtigen Trawler im kleinen Belt gesehen, wobei halt wohl hin und wieder Nachts welche da wären. Ist aber nur Hörensagen bei uns auf dem CP.  
Ja, mit den Downscannern hast du keine Sicheln, sondern nur Punkte oder Flecken + Struktur. Ich finde das mittlerweile auch besser.


----------



## Bruno54 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, Moin

Ich danke Euch für die Antworten auf meine Fragen, damit kann ich schon so einiges anfangen. Wie ist das mit den Preisen bei Übernachtung, halten die sich in Grenzen oder muß man einen Kredit aufnehmen ?. Habe hier schon in einem andren Threat gelesen, nur in diesem war man nicht so hilfsbereit wie hier.

Werde mich dann demnächst mal auf nach Fynshaven machen und mich dort umsehen und dann Bericht erstatten.

Allzeit Petri Heil

Bruno


----------



## Marf22 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ist der Belt ausgetrocknet???

Wir fahren heute Abend wieder hoch! :vik:

Bis morgen


----------



## Fehmi (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Marf22
... Wetter gut, Fisch gut; viele Stunden auf dem Wasser - endlich !!! Da bleibt keine Zeit, lange Geschichten zu schreiben.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Fehmi, das sieht ja gut aus. Bin seit gestern auch endlich wieder "Mobil"....vllt schipper ich morgen mal los.

Man sieht sich|wavey:

Lg
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@matze:
... hatte ich vermutet, denn als ich beim abendlichen Grillen aufs Wasser guckte, fuhr da ein blauer Küstenkreuzer an Lillebaelt-Camping vorbei. sieht gut aus. wie sagt man: " ... immer eine Hand breit Wasser unter dem Kiel"! - (nur vorsicht, wenn einer ruft: Möwe kniet an backbord):

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Fehmi, richtig, das neue hat auch wieder einen blauen Rumpf, man kann sagen es ist der große Bruder von meiner Quicksilver.Das muss so gegen 16.00 gewesen sein, da bin ich relativ dicht am Campingplatz vorbei, weil ich gucken wollte das da so gequalmt hat.......war bestimmt dein Grill....siehe Foto|kopfkrat


----------



## Fehmi (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@matze:
... ja stimmt; habe für den Dorsch eine neue Kräutermischung ausprobiert; die Rauchentwicklung war stärker als erwartet.

Der Wind schläft ein - mal sehen, ob es heute noch aufs Wasser geht.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Kistenmann (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Jungs!
Kegnaes ruft mich...und ich folge....was freu ich mich schon :q
Die schönen Bilder tragen ihren Teil dazu bei |wavey:


----------



## Bertl (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh wie schön....
Das klingt ja alles hervorragend!!!

Ich wünsche euch wunderschöne und vorallem erfolgreiche Stunden auf dem Wasser.
...und immer schön berichten hier


----------



## shad (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, alle zusammen!

Hey Matze, Dein neues Boot ist da? Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Stell doch mal ein paar  Bilder rein, von dem Kutter - bin schon sehr neugierig! Bei einem Auto sagt man ja "das quietscht noch und muß geölt werden"... was sagt man denn bei einem neuen Boot??? |supergri#6 Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil und ganz viele tolle Fische an Bord!!

Allen anderen Anglern natürlich auch viel Spaß und viel Petri Heil, bei ihren Ausfahrten. Tolle Berichte und Bilder hier in letzter Zeit, danke dafür und bitte mehr davon :vik:...!
Gruß,
         shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Shad, ok du hast es so gewollt..

Wann kommst du wieder hoch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es ist der große Bruder meiner Quicksilver.
ARVOR 230, 23 Fuß, 115 PS Nanni Turbodiesel


----------



## shad (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und nen Farbecho... ich werd blind!!!#6 Tolles Boot, sieht wirklich gut aus!!! Bist Du denn bislang damit zufrieden?

Gruß,
      shad

P.S. eigentlich sind wir ja dran, mit ner Runde Bier - aber bei dem Boot gehört die nächste wohl auch Dir...!:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej shad, ich habe es ja erst Mittwoch beim Händler in Kiel abgeholt und bin dann quer über die Ostsee nach Fynshav bei Traumwetter mit diversen Angelstops....Mit dem Boot bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, schöner robuster Angelkutter.

Na klar, nächstes mal gibt es ein Bier von mir an Bord#6

Gruß aus DK
Morgen gehts raus !!!


----------



## babsi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Kutter. Ich hoffe, daß ich es mal schaffe mit dir rauszufahren.


----------



## Dorschrasta (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, werte Gemeinde..

Ich bin recht kurzfristig von der Familie vom 11.-18.8. für eine Woche nach Skovmose eingeladen worden..
Da es sich eher um eine Art Familienurlaub handelt, steht das Angeln nicht unbedingt im Fokus, aber die Ruten sollen selbstverständlich auch im Gepäck sein.. 
Für mich allein lohnt es sich nicht für die Woche ein Boot zu mieten, da ich maximal mit 3-4 Angelausflügen in der Woche rechne..
Daher nun meine Frage an euch:
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich gegen eine Spritbeteiligung bei einem von euch erfahrenen Als-Spezis bei 1-2 Ausfahrten mit an Bord mogeln könnte?? :q

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, auch gerne per PN..

Vielen Dank im Voraus..

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So _"Frukke"_ hat ihre erste offizielle Dorschfahrt erfolgreich bestanden. Bei Sauwetter gab es schöne Dorsche bis 8 Pfund.#6

Lg
Matze


----------



## Kistenmann (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, ich bin auch wieder zu Hause. Freitag war n guter Tag, Wetter klasse und 6 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen. Dabei dann ein 70er 
Bild 1 zeigt den 70er quer in meinem Böötchen und Bild 2 zeigt die Jungs dann, bevor sie zu Filet verarbeitet werden.
Schöner Angeltag #6
Samstag war ich dann nicht raus und am Sonntag gab es eine hart erkämpfte schöne Platte bei ordentlich Welle und knapp 2km/h Drift


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen und Matze Dir natürlich auch zu deinem neuen Boot.
Immer min. eine Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel.

Ich hatte ja schon mal geschrieben, dass ich plane noch einmal gegen Ende September nach Als zu fahren.
So wie es aussieht, kann ich doch eine Woche fahren.
Dyvig war ja im Mai nicht so erfolgreich, was die Ausfahrten anging.

Daher habe ich mich weiter Südlich auf die Suche nach einem Häuschen begeben und bin wohl in Mommark fündig geworden.

Nun meine eigentlichen Fragen:

Wie sieht der Hafen und die Slippe dort zur Zeit aus?
Macht es evtl. mehr Sinn sich Bootstechnisch in Fynshavn niederzulassen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal vorab.

Angehängt eine kleine Erinnerung an den Mai *seufz*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Meine Meinung: Die Slipanlage in Mommark kannst vergessen, total Steil,rutschig etc.
In Fynshav ist Slippen super möglich.

LG


----------



## Fehmi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo chrisi
die Frage taucht immer wieder auf; leider ist es nicht möglich die gleichen Bilder immer wieder einzustellen. geh mal im Forum bis zum 15.07. zurück; dort kannst du Mommark sehen; noch etwas weiter zurück Bilder von Fynshav. Die Entscheidung wird dir nicht schwer fallen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Die Slipanlage in Mommark kannst vergessen, total Steil,rutschig etc.
> In Fynshav ist Slippen super möglich.
> 
> LG



Danke Matze für die Info.

Kann ich in Fynshaven einfach so ins Wasser oder ist die Slippe abgespeert?
Bekommt man da Ende Sept. einen Liegeplatz oder ist das da zu voll?


Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter mitspielt und ich mit meiner Polly aufs Wasser kann.

LG zurück


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Frank,

ich glaube die Bilder sind selbstredent.


----------



## Fehmi (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Fynshav-Bilder: siehe 21.08.2011
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Slipanlage ist jederzeit zugänglich.Ein Platz Ende September ist null Problem, jetzt zur Zeit sind auch genug Plätze frei für deine Bootsgröße.
Bezahlt wird beim Hafenmeister, oder Geld in eine Box werfen die an der Slipanlage hängt. Bevor du fragst was das kostet guckt du hier....#6
http://http://www.fynshav-havn.dk/index.htmlhttp://fynshav-havn.dk

Gruss


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super,

nochmals vielen Dank Euch beiden.

Matze kennst Du mich schon?? 

Die Slippe sieht echt gut aus, da sollte ich sie auch alleine rein und raus bekommen.


----------



## Fehmi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... noch mal etwas Aktuelles zu Mommark: es geht bestimmt auch irgendwie (es machen ja genug Angelkollegen); man muss nur auf die Kante aufpassen; bequemer ist bestimmt Fynshav.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo ihr!

Wir sind auch gestern Abend wieder heile Zuhause angekommen. 4 1/2 schöne Tage haben wir wieder oben verbracht. 3 Tage davon auf dem kleinen Belt unterwegs und jedesmal gut gefangen.....na ja, eher meine Herrin. Ich hatte wohl meine Köder durch Zufall mit "Stink" eingerieben.....war irgendwie verhext. Schöne Drills hatten wir aber beide am leichten Gerät.


@matze2004 - Haben dich und deine Frukki....ich glaube Samstagabend im diesigen Regenwetter in den Hafen fahren sehen. Bin auch noch mal mit dem Rad in den Hafen gefahren, aber war leider keiner da. Man sieht sich bestimmt nochmal. Glückwunsch zum schönen Boot auch von uns.


----------



## Fehmi (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Martin
... es gibt zu viele Zeugen: Nine hat dir doch die Angel mit dem Fisch übergeben, damit du mal siehst, wie es ist, einen großen Dorsch an der Leine zu haben!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Marf...Ja ich war Sonntag ja bei dem Sauwetter draussen....haben aber ganz gut gefangen...

Lg


----------



## Marf22 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,
du verstehst mich Frank....du bist ja auch fürs fahren und keschern zuständig. Wir sind verwandte Seelen......

Ja, kann auch sein, Matze. Sonntag Abend waren wir auch noch draußen, wurde ja noch ganz schön und hat nur noch kurz geregnet...


----------



## Roger Rabbit (6. August 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,

Wir haben uns bei WRS ( wird hier eigentlich nur gelobt ) die Merry Fisher ab dem 17.08. für 8 Tage gesichert. Kennt einer von euch vielleicht das Boot ? Lt. Frank von WRS soll es sein bestes sein. Schön wäre auch, wenn hier einer ein paar Tips für uns hätte, wo wir ungefähr hinfahren müssen und welche Tiefen im Augenblick am erfolgverspechensten sind, um nicht beim Dorschangeln Schneider zu bleiben. Von früher her meine ich mich zu erinnern, das öfters der Name Lyo auftauchte.
Für jede Information bin ich dankbar.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, die Merry Fisher ist ein super Boot. Die entsprechenden aktuellen Tips gibt dir auch Frank bei der Übergabe.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das Wetter soll ja mal zum WE "besser" werden, dann geht endlich mal wieder raus....Ab Montag dann 3 Wochen Urlaub...juhuuu


----------



## bbfishing (14. August 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin
ich war am 11.08 nördlich von Fynhaf unterwegs und auch auf der anderen Seite. Nur Kleindorsch und Wittlinge.  Auch ein anderes Boot tat sich schwer nur 3 Stk den ganzen Tag. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Bruno54 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin
könnte mir vieleicht jemand helfen, ich wüßte gern wie es zur Zeit mit Butt, Dorsch und Mefo bei Mommark aussieht?. Ich kann hier im Thread leider nichts finden, habe die letzten male bei Skarrev geangelt möchte aber mal eine andere Stelle antesten die auch Kinder freundlich ist. Oder ist Fynshav besserß. Wir sind ohne Boot und somit auf Brandungsangeln angewiesen.

Gruß und Petri Heil 

Bruno54


----------



## Roger Rabbit (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Eine Woche Angelurlaub auf Als mit 6 Mann (17.08. bis 25.08.) sind vorbei. Wir hatten die Merry Fisher von WRS-Charterboot gemietet und wie Matze04 sind auch wir der Meinung -> das Boot ist Spitze. 
Die ersten Tage hatten wir Sonne pur und so gut wie keinen Wind - also meist absolut spiegelglatte See. 
Dementsprechend schwer gestaltete sich das Angeln, trotz guter Tips von Frank. Ab den Mittagsstunden konnte kaum noch ein maßiger Dorsch gefangen werden. Auch Ködergewichte über 50 gr. waren tötlich. An diesen Tagen hatten wir meist so ca. 30 maßige Dorsche an Bord. Am ersten und am dritten Angeltag waren auch einige Leoparden bis ca. 4,5 kg dabei.
Danach kamen 2 sehr windige Tage. Angeln war nur noch vor Mommark möglich. Blöd war nur, das ein Fischer gerade an diesen Tagen dort fast alles mit Netzen zugepflastert hatte. Trotz aller widrigen Umstände konnten wir unseren Schnitt von ca. 30 maßigen Dorschen am Tag halten.
An unserem letzten Urlaubstag war es wieder fast windstill, aber durchgehend bedeckt. Dies sollte dann auch der absolut beste Tag des Urlaubs werden. Die Dorsche bissen den ganzen Tag über und auch die Größe ( bis 5 kg ) passte.
So fand unser Urlaub noch einen sehr schönen Abschluß.

Fazit: Wir hatten super Wetter - wenn auch nicht unbedingt optimal zum Angeln - und im großen und ganzen waren wir auch mit unseren Fängen zufrieden. Wir kommen also auf jeden Fall wieder.

Gruß und weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Bertl (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super, danke für die schöne Zusammenfassung vom erfoglreichen Urlaub. Das liest man gern 

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## shad (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri Heil, zu Euren Fängen und dem schönen Urlaub!!!

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen#6#6#6

Lg
Matze


----------



## Chrisi04 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So heute Nacht ist es soweit.
Wir brechen wieder Richtung Als auf.
Leider konnte ich die Familie nicht davon überzeugen Richtung Fynshav zu gehen und wir sind wieder in Köbingsmark.
Werde mein Boot also wieder mal in Dyvig hinlegen.

Kurze Frage gibt es irgendwelche Hinweise in welchen Tiefen sich zur Zeit Wittling und Dorsch aufhalten?
Wie sieht es momentan im nördlichen Bereich der Insel aus?

Viele Dank und viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Roger Rabbit (14. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Chrisi04

Wir waren zur heißesten Zeit des Sommers (17.08. bis 25.08) in Fynshav. Unsere Dorsche konnten wir zu dieser Zeit zw. 12m und 20m erwischen. Wobei die größten Exemplare zw. 16m und 18m standen.
Im Norden waren wir die Zeit über nicht. Nach Aussage von Frank ( WRS-Charterboot ) und auch von matze04, den wir einmal bei seinem Boot antrafen, sollte es zu der Zeit im Norden relativ schlecht mit den Fängen aussehen.
Ich hoffe du hast Glück und findest die richtigen Stellen.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil für alle #h


----------



## Chrisi04 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Roger,

musste meinen Urlaub für einen Tag unterbrechen und kann jetzt mal hier kurz reinschauen.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Fangtiefe.
Ich werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt.
Bis jetzt sah es generell recht fischlos aus (auf dem Echolot und an der Angel) Habe bis jetzt aber auch nur den Bereich um Dyvig abgesucht (Pilken und schleppen).
Meine Freundin hatte in der Vig einen schönen Barsch (?!?) auf Blinker. Generell ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich dort recht viele Flussbarsche tummeln.

Mal schauen gleich wieder hoch und hoffen, dass das Wetter besser wird, so das man auch mal weitere Touren machen kann.
Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch mal ein paar Dorsche oder Wittlinge.

Viele Grüße 
Christian


----------



## MWK (17. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Als-Fans,

wir werden auch in ein paar Wochen unsere Herbsttour starten. Hat sich eigentlich in den Wäldern auf Als auch schon mal jemand rumgetrieben und Pilze gesucht - vieleicht sogar gefunden? Ein schönes Dorschfilet mit frischen Steinpilzen wäre doch nicht schlecht...

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## shad (17. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus,

haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon mal probiert, aber nichts gefunden. Was wir im Oktober und November schon viel hatten waren Schopftintlinge auf den Wiesen. Auch sehr lecker...!

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Warum stehen so viele Pilz im Wald?


----------



## shad (18. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ist das ne Fangfrage????|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ne nurn schlechter Witz:

weil dort die Tannen zapfen...;+...|kopfkrat...:q:q:q


----------



## MWK (19. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Shad,
"Schopftintlinge" noch nie gehört... ich hab eigentlich vor allen Lamellenpilzen (aus Wiesenchampions und Pfifferlingen) ein wenig Schiss das ich danach irgendwelche Halos kriege. Ich kenn mich nur mit Schwammpilzen gut aus. Wahrscheinlich haben wir eh wieder zu wenig Zeit für alle Jagd und Sammel Pläne die wir uns im Moment machen. Aber wenn ich was finde, lass ich es euch wissen.
In der Flensborger Förde scheint es einen heftigen Sauerstoffmangel zu geben, hat jemand im Sund auch was davon bemerkt? Ich hoffe das Wasser wird nochmal ordentlich aufgewühlt bis wir im Oktober obern aufschlagen.


----------



## shad (23. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin MWK,

google die Dinger einfach mal. Superlecker und eigentlich mit nichts Anderem zu verwechseln! Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen...

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Fehmi (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

_So, leider war es letztes Wochenende so weit:   Lillebaelt-Campingsaison ist wieder einmal zu Ende. Zweitwohnsitz wurde   abgebaut und in den "Winterschlaf" gebracht; jetzt nur noch Boot mit   Motor zur Inspektion und dann beginnt schon wieder das Warten aufs   Frühjahr.
Ich meine, wir können mit der Saison zufrieden sein;  Durchschnittsgröße  und Stückzahl stimmte. Einziger Nachteil: ich musste  mich von meinem  Sohn mit einem 6 KG / 82 cm Dorsch "abledern" lassen -  aber da das das  einzige Übel war, wollen wir mal darüber hinweg sehen.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze an alle Lillebaelt / Als - Freunde

Torge und Frank_


----------



## Roger Rabbit (26. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte einmal nachfragen, ob in der letzten Zeit, trotz des schlechten Wetters, jemand zum Angeln draußen war. Wir planen nämlich kurzfristig ( Wetter sollte schon einigermaßen stimmen ) noch 2-3 Angeltage einzuschieben, um den Dorschen nachzujagen.
Es wäre schön, wenn ihr uns ein paar Informationen geben könntet.

Gruss und weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin jedes Wochende draussen. Es sind Dorsche da an den bekannten Stellen, aber sie stehen nur vereinzelnt, keine großen Trupps. Man muss sie sich eben zusammen sammeln. Ich hatte gute größen dabei bis 80cm.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (28. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Matze04 für deine schnelle Antwort. Bis jetzt sieht es jedenfalls für nächste Woche noch nicht wirklich gut aus mit dem Wetter. Wir werden wohl noch etwas auf eine ruhigere
Wetterperiode warten müssen. 
Hast du eigentlich was über Sauerstoffmangel in der Flensburger Förde gehört? Hier bei uns spricht man sogar von einem größeren Fischsterben.
 Gruss und weiterhin Gut Fang - auch für alle anderen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, nee da hab ich nix von gehört. Die Fische die ich Sonntag gefangen habe haben alles sauber auf Jig gebissen :q Ich habe sie auch nicht mitn Kescher von der Oberfläche eingesammelt...:q


----------



## Skipper47 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon mal probiert, aber nichts gefunden. Was wir im Oktober und November schon viel hatten waren Schopftintlinge auf den Wiesen. Auch sehr lecker...!
> 
> ...



Moin Shad, stimmt es das man zu den Schopftintlingen kein
Alkohol trinken darf? Hast du da Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich trinke gerne einen Wein zum Essen und habe mich immer vor den Schopftintlingen gedrückt obwohl in meiner Anlage reichlich wachsen.


----------



## shad (28. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin,

ja, das habe ich auch gelesen: Kein Alkohol zu Schopftintlingen! Aber ausprobiert habe ich das noch nicht.  Ich bin mit so etwas seeehr vorsichtig!
Habt ihr in Euren Regionen schon Pilze? Bei uns ist diesen Herbst tote Hose...! Wohl zu trocken...

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Fehmi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... bin zwar kein Pilz-Profi, aber momemtan würde man hier an der dänischen Grenze nur die ganz Langstieligen finden - der Rest verschwindet unter Wasser, ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Pilz Pilz Pilz ich les immer nur Pilz.....Dorsch, wir wollen Dorsch !!! Gibt es eigentlich kein Pilzboard?


----------



## shad (30. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze, 
probier mal ne Pfanne voll Steinpilze mit nem leckeren Dorschfilet.... LECKER!!!! |supergri
Ja, Dorsche... War denn mal wieder jemand raus?

shad


----------



## Skipper47 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> ja, das habe ich auch gelesen: Kein Alkohol zu Schopftintlingen! Aber ausprobiert habe ich das noch nicht.  Ich bin mit so etwas seeehr vorsichtig!
> Habt ihr in Euren Regionen schon Pilze? Bei uns ist diesen Herbst tote Hose...! Wohl zu trocken...
> ...



Hallo Shad, hier ist auch alles trocken, im Wald ist nix. Habe Schopftintlinge und Faltentintlinge nur an meinen Teichen.
Gruss Fritz


----------



## MWK (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,

zwar hats hier die ganze letzte Woche geregnet und die Temperatur ist gegen Ende der Woche schön angestiegen - ideale Voraussetzung, aber es steht auch in unseren Oberbergischen Wälder kaum ein Pilz.

@ Matze: Sorry, aber ich muss mich irgendwie über Wasser halten bis wir endlich wieder den Dorschen nachstellen können. Und Pilzesuchen weckt irgndwie auch einen Jagdinstinkt  In drei Wochen schreib ich dann wie gewohnt meinen Herbstbericht von wunderschönen Tangdorschen und kampfstarken Meerestrutten. Warst du am Wochenende draußen?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was hat ein Pilz, wenn er Durst hat?


----------



## Fehmi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... nun sag schon, ... !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Pilzbrand...|kopfkrat....#6....:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, war gestern mitn Kumpel wieder draussen bei strammen Westwind 5-6 Bft....Das Ergebnis ließ sich aber trotzdem sehen, gute Dorsche im Schnitt 55-60cm ein schöner Dorsch von 10 Pfund.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,

Petri, zu Deinen Fischen!!!:m

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## AAlfänger (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu den Fischen.
Mit eurem Pilzsuchen seid aber vorsichtig, nicht das hier die Angler weniger werden!
Meine Kumpels und ich sammeln nur noch den gemeinen Jeveraner, der in Norddeutschland sehr verbreitet ist oder den
Becks-ling. Viel Erfolg noch und laßt für nächstes Jahr noch ein paar Dorsche über

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja nach dem angeln Samstag habe ich hier auch den SLOTSling gesucht.....gefunden habe ich ihn dann bei uns im Kühlschrank....ich kann euch aber sagen das diese besondere Art nach Genuß von 8-9 Stück bereits schwindelgefühle verursacht hat...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Mit freundlichen Pilzen

Matze


----------



## MWK (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mensch Matze,
was ein Brummer! Verrätst du uns auch wo, wie tief und wodrauf? Sorry das ich so neugierig bin... aber in 5 Tagen gehts endlich loooossss....
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, klar....vor Lyø gefangen, die Dorsche waren von 20-10m vorhanden aber alles Einzelfische, also alle zusammen gesammelt den Tag über. Ich fische meistens mit Gummifisch Kopyto rot oder rotschwarz und Jigkopf 28gr.

Viel Erfolg...werde dann sicher auch mal draussen sein wenn ihr hier seit....


----------



## MWK (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Matze,

bei schönem Wetter könnten wir ja evtl. mal zusammen fahren. Du kennst die "to Lütt" ja - ab 4 haben wir an der Ostküste nix verloren. Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Boot noch gar nicht "rüber" gefahren, da wir uns "alleine" noch nicht getraut haben. Vieleicht dürfen wir uns ja an deine Hacken hängen (mit 9 Kn - da wir drei gut im Futter sind, kommen leider mit Vollbesetzung nicht ins gleiten... sonst 20 Kn) Früher, als wir unser Boot noch bei Frank gemietet haben sind wir fast ausschließlich nach Lyo. 
Wie auch immer, im Moment sieht die Prognose fürs WE laut Windfinder noch super aus... wohl wissend das sich das noch gravierend ändern kann.
Bist du in der letzten Zeit mal am Gammel Pol gewesen?
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ok, was habt ihr denn für ein Boot? Wahrscheinlich werde ich Sonntag raus fahren. Da ich eh "Diesel Sparend" mit 6-7 Kn fahre sollte das ja kein Problem sein....


----------



## MWK (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir haben einen kleinen 3-Kieler mit 30 PS Motor...

http://*ih.us/a/img141/4831/stachelschwein.png

Uploaded with *ih.us

Wir sind wie gesagt bis auf das Wetter flexibel. Müssen den Windfinder halt im Auge behalten - Stand heute soll es am Samstag schön ruhig sein und am Sonntag Nachmittag Böhen von 5-6 geben. Ich mach mich jetzt aber nicht mehr doll und guck erst am Freitag Abend wieder rein  

Wann wolltest du denn am Sonntag los?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, Samstag kann ich leider nicht,da ich nach Deutschland fahre und erst abends wieder zuhause in DK bin.
Das Wetter åndert sich ja tåglich hier im Moment, die Wetterberichte sind auch fuern Ar.....aber wenn es Sonntag gut aussieht werde ich sicher rausfahren, so gegen 8.00 fahre ich zur Zeit meistens los.

Vllt sieht man sich dann ja...


----------



## KeildieHafenratte (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So oder so - die Dorsche sollten sich in acht nehmen !


----------



## Fehmi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da ich mich vor einiger Zeit über die eigenartige Garantie von "Herrn Mercury" beschwert hatte (Rost / Gammel an der Power-Trimm Pumpe), muss ich jetzt wohl was gerade ziehen:
Da mir meine bisherige Service-Werkstatt keinen groben Preisanhalt für die 4. Jahresinspektion machen konnte, habe ich mir von einer anderen Werkstatt / Mercury-Händler (Marineparts24) ein Angebot machen lassen. Bei Ablieferung des Bootes wunderte man sich über den angesprochenen Zustand der Pumpe: "... natürlich ist das ein Garantiefall, gehört doch zur 5-Jahres Garantie des Motors".
Zwar dauerte die Inspektion jetzt länger als geplant, aber für den Austausch der Pumpe, habe ich das gerne in Kauf genommen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja na siehste, da hört sich doch gut an !!!


----------



## Fehmi (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ja, bin ich auch froh drüber. Nur, warum eine Garantieleistung von der Laune des Händlers abhängig ist, bleibt mir unverständlich. Angeblich hätte der Austausch der Pumpe ca. 700 Euro gekostet - das hätte  (anstelle von Garantie) richtig weh getan.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tja kann man nich nachvollziehen, wahrscheinlich doppelt abrechnen, einmal bei dir, und einmal bei Mercury....ich hatte ja auch 2 mal meine Pumpe im Eimer, das tat richtig weh !!!!:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So war letztes WE Samstag und Sonntag draussen, Samstag bei Traumwetter,Sonne 15 Grad,Wind 2Bft, konnten wir 15 gute Dorsche mitnehmen, Sonntag bei etwas herbstlichen ungemütlichen Wetter dann 10 Dorsche. Am Samstag war wieder ein 10 Pfünder dabei....natürlich mal wieder von meiner Frau gefangen mit ihrer wie sie sagt "Stipp Technik....":r#d

Dieses WE ab zur Hanseboot, und dann mal sehen was der November so an Dorsche bringt.#6

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Matze,

Petri, zu Euerem Fang! Tolle Bilder! Bitte meeeehr davon!!!!
Meinst Du, auf Deinem Echolotbild, das es Dorsche sind? Oder ist das rote in Grundnähe eine "Unebenheit" etc.?

Gruß,
        shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad, du siehst auf dem 2ten Foto ja was da unten war  Defintiv Dorsche


----------



## MWK (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Alsen Freunde,
  mein Bericht mit großer Verspätung weil bei mir in der Branche (Solar) mal wieder alles ganz schnell vor Jahresende passieren muss… nun aber doch schnell ein paar Zeilen.
  Vor ab gesagt wir haben die beste Meerforellenfischerei aller Zeiten erlebt! Wir haben in der Woche knapp 100 Stück fangen können. Genaue  Zahlen sind jedoch unklar weil wir zeitweise aufgehört haben zu zählen. Aber ein nach dem anderen.
  Freitag den 12.10. begann unsere Tour  um 23 Uhr in Engelskirchen. Wir sind super durchgekommen und konnten unsere geniale Hütte in Blommenskobbel frühzeitig beziehen. So kam es, das wir am Anreisetag schon um 10:30 auf dem Wasser waren. Die ersten beiden Tage haben wir in Sonderborg geslippt und sind den Sund hoch „gedriftet“.  So war es tatsächlich es war so viel Druck auf dem Wasser, dass wir mit fast 2 Kn perfekt die Küste bis Arnkil rauf getrieben sind. Was dabei passierte hat keiner von uns erwartet. Fast durchweg fingen wir dabei Meerforellen. Natürlich knallte es an dem einen oder anderen Hotspot besonders, dennoch der gesamte Sund schien voll mit Trutten zu sein. Insgesamt haben wir nur vier entnommen, da natürlich viele kleine und braune dabei waren.  Allerdings  sind uns auch einige massige und blanke Forellen wieder aus den Händen geflutscht.  Eine Mitfünfziger haben wir filitiert und für später in der Woche gegraved. Ich alleine hatte am ersten Tag 6 und am zweiten sieben, bei meinem Vater und Bruder sah es ähnlich aus. Dazu kamen unzählige kurz Drills, Nachläufer und Anfasser. Es war der silberne Wahnsinn ;-)
  In den Abendstunden haben wir an beiden Tagen noch um die neue Brücke gefischt und einige richtig gute Dorsche fangen können, es bissen kaum kleine Dorsche auf unsere Gummifische. Am ersten Abend waren es 15 Stück um die 2 Kilo die wir entnommen haben. Ich weiß es noch genau, weil ich bei filetieren fast eingeschlafen wäre… 
  Sorry Matze, das wir am Sonntagmorgen nicht im Hafen aufgeschlagen sind… wir waren zu fertig und der Wind war uns auch zu heftig…
  Montags haben wir uns nochmal seit langem gewagt in Mommark zu slippen. Das Wasser stand so hoch, dass es auch problemlos funktionierte und wir der gefährlichen Kante nicht zu nahe kamen. Wir waren guter Dinge, da wir am vor Abend mit jemand sprachen der vor Mommark gut gefangen hatte. Allerdings war unser Ergebnis ernüchternd. Vor Mommark und bei Lysabild ging gar nichts, also weiter Richtung Gammel Pol und dort wie bekannt von der Tonne angefangen alle Kanten abgesucht. Das Ergebnis waren nur drei, dafür wunderschöne Tangdorsche. Da eine große Regenfront aufzog, haben wir ausgeslippt. Irgendwie waren wir jedoch unbefriedigt und mussten immerzu an die Mefos denken. Also haben wir das Boot zur Hütte gebracht, unsere Watthosen geholt und sind nach Stegsvig gefahren. Es war nur geil, dort waren die Wolken schon weg und die Abendsonne schien darunter hindurch, der Himmel war Glutrot und das Christkind schien die erste Fuhre Plätzchen zu backen. Auch die Forellen schienen davon angetan, wir finden jeder wieder etliche Fische direkt am Parkplatz von denen wir 2 mitnahmen. Es war so alle würde im Fjord im Moment einfach alles passen.
  Für Dienstags war die Planung somit auch klar. Von Sonderborg aus sind wir wieder Richtung Arnkil, dann Richtung Flugplatz etc. Dies war der Tag an dem wir Tatsächlich keinen Überblick mehr über die gefangenen Meerforellen hatten. Es waren alle Größen vertreten und die Fische waren wieder so richtig im Fressrausch. Dieses Mal schleppten wir auch zeitweise, was genau so gut funktionierte. Tags drauf wollten wir es weiter oben im Fjord probieren. So ließen wir das Boot in Dyvig zu Wasser. In der Vig selbst fingen wir zwar auch ein paar Forellen, richtig knallte es aber vom Eingang der Vig an, Richtung Norden fahrend. An dem Tag entnahmen wir  3 Forellen  52, 52, 54.  Bei einer davon dachten wir es sei ein Hänger. Die Bremse löste aus, ich nahm die Fahrt raus und der Fisch stand auf dem Boden. Erst nach ca. 30 Sekunden startete die Forelle zu kämpfen…
  Donnerstag hatte sich das Wetter endlich wieder beruhigt. Das Boot haben wir in Horup Hav ins Wasser geschmissen. Das ist echt auch ein süßer Hafen. Die Angelei hingegen war nicht sonderlich süß. Wir haben Kaegnes Faerge an der grünen Tonne benagelt  - nix. Dann Kaegness End – dort einige Dorsche allerdings alles Kleine und Wittlinge im Überfluss leider auch nur Heringsgroß. Dann zum Dorschberg in der Bucht gleiches Spiel wie vor Kaegnes End. Gegen Abend haben wir dann westlich des Hafen Küstennah geblinkert. Keine Dorsche, aber eine riesen Forelle kurz vorm Boot verloren…  
  Unser letzter Angeltag hat uns dann eine grandiose Dorschfischerei beschert. Weil das Wetter so super war, sind wir mit der „to lütt“ von Fynshav aus rüber nach Lyo. Und was da abging war nur geil. Ich hatte schon gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet, in der Lage zu sein Dorsche zu finden. Die großen Wittlingsschwärme haben es mir aber leicht gemacht. Es war wie im Lehrbuch… Wittlingsschwarm gesucht, aufgestoppt, Gummifische runter… man merkt wie die kleinen sich vergeblich dran versuchen und sobald man aus dem Schwarm rauskam waren wir im Dorsch Drill. Wir fingen den ganzen Tag über, aber morgens und abends waren die Dorsch sehr aggressiv. Die Gummifische sahen aus…. ich hab mir die schon an die Wand gehangen… Mitgenommen haben wir 25 Dorsche ab 50 cm der größte war 72 viele andere werden nächstes Jahr mehr Fleisch auf den Gräten haben ;-).
  Nach dem filetieren und vakuumieren stellten wir beim Einräumen das Eisfachs fest, dass wir nicht einen Fische mehr hätten entnehmen können. Es war eine, wenn nicht die beste, Woche auf Als die wir je erlebt haben. Das Ganze wird nur durch einen Umstand geschmälert… wir hatten dieses Mal extra eine Spiegelreflexkamera ausgeliehen, leider ohne SD-Karte. Das heißt wir haben nur die Bilder in unserem Kopf und nicht auf Kamera. Ich wollte aber eine der Trutten die Tage in Salzteig machen… ich stell dann mal ein Foto rein.
  Also dann, es wird Zeit, dass das Frühjahr kommt J
  Gruß,
  Markus 


PS: Noch eins von der Pilzfront. Auf dem Grundstück unseres Ferienhauses stand ein ganzes Rudel feinster Birkenpilze. Wir dachten uns die sind zu schön zum ernten… leider sah der Vermieter das andres und ist Samstag‘s voll mit seinem Rasenmähr drüber , hätten uns also ruhig ne Pfanne gönnen können.


----------



## Fehmi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... toller Bericht; es kommt einem vor, als hätte man mit im Boot gesessen.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Bericht !!! Da hattet ihr ja wirklich eine super Woche hier bei uns.


----------



## Fehmi (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK:
Hallo Markus; noch eine Frage: habt ihr das Boot in Sonderborg und Dyvig kostenpflichtig zu Wasser gelassen ?


Gruß
Frank


----------



## MWK (1. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,
Danke für die Blumen.
@Frank: Sonderborg, Dyvig und Mommark sind kostenfrei, haben aber alle Tücken. Die Slippe an der neuen Brücke in Sonderborg ist nun auch mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. Dort wurde die Uferbefestigung neu gemacht und ca. 20 m vor der Slippe scheint auch versehentlich eine Ladung Beton und Steine versenkt worden zu sein. Dyvig ist bei niedrig Wasser nur (ein-)slippbar wenn man den Trailer abhängt, raus geht natürlich unproblematischer. Mommarks Problem kennt ihr ja, dafür auch ohne Wathose möglich. Horup Hav kostet 12 € bzw. 90 DKK hat aber ne Super Slippe wie in Fynshav (8,50€).
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So gestern mal am selbst erteilten "freien" Tag los.Die Dorsche standen bei 5-6 m.....

Mvh
Matze


----------



## stin (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne Dorsche die du da gefangen hast,dein Boot sieht auch nicht schlecht aus,angels du nur mit Gummi ?
Mfg stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, ja ich fische eigentlich nur mit Gummijigs.
Heute war ich wieder los, viele gute Dorsche gefangen in 8-12m Tiefe...Solche Windstillen Tage muss man im Herbst einfach ausnutzen #6

Mvh
Matze


----------



## babsi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

Petri Matze.#6 Ich hoffe, dass ich mal die Zeit finde mit Dir rauszufahren.


----------



## Tolven (19. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne Dorsche 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht bist du Verwandschaft von nem Arbeitskollegen von mir ;-) .
Ich nenne ihn mal Reinhard K. aus H. ich hoffe ich liege damit richtig .

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MWK (21. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze - schöne Fische!
...ich wünschte wir könnten solche windstillen Tage auch nutzen, sind bloß 660 km dazwischen :-( Bis zum Frühjahr bleibt da nur das fischen auf Hecht an unserem heimischen Gewässern. Hoffe du kommst nochmal raus dieses Jahr - deine kurzen Infos & Fischbilder retten einen so über den Winter .
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, naja bei sinds man ca 700 Meter zum Hafen  Ja ich werde laufend berichten, im Moment bin ich jedes Wochenende draussen. Hoffentlich bekommen wir nicht so viel und harten Frost, dann kann ich im Wasser bleiben bis Ostern und dann Antifouling, Wartung etc.

Lg
Matze


----------



## shad (22. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,

dickes "Petri" zu Deinen Dorschen - tolle Fische!!!

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So Leute, mal wieder ein kleiner Fangbericht von heute. Es gab wieder gute Dorsche zwischen 4-9m Tiefe. Im Flachen Wasser scheint es im Moment richtig gut zu laufen.

Lg aus Fynshav
Matze#6

Hier noch paar Fotos


----------



## stin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tolle Fische Matze,wenn ich das so sehe habe ich mein Boot wohl zu früh Winter fertig gemacht,währe gerne noch mal hoch gefahren.Warst du drüben bei der Insel Aero?
Mach weiter so.
stin


----------



## shad (25. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

suuuper Fische. Ganz dickes Petri heil!!!!!!

Gruß,
      shad


----------



## Roger Rabbit (25. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

Das sieht ja wirklich gut aus. Wenn ich sowas sehe und lese
(Fangtiefe 4-8 Meter) muss ich immer an früher denken, wo wir vor Lyo, auf Skrams Flak und Billesgrund gerade im November wahre Sternstunden erlebt haben. Die letzten Jahre habe ich von guten Fängen auf diesen Wassertiefen nämlich nichts gehört. Das lässt hoffen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und viel Petri Heil für alle #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, ja also ich fische hier jetzt mittlerweile schon seit ca 1991 von Fynshav aus.Damals noch als Kunde von WRS habe ich hier mit meinen Bruder meinen 1sten "Urlaub" ohne Eltern (ich war 15 glaub ich)  hier verbracht, ich kann mich erinnern das wir damals kurz hinterm Leuchtturm Taksensand gute dicke Dorsche in 5m tiefe gefangen haben....seit dem habe ich glaub nie wieder so flach gefangen. Zur Zeit scheint es aber im flachen sehr gut zu laufen. 2 Freunde waren auch mitn Kleinboot unterwegs am Wobbler schleppen und dort lief auch super in Tiefen von 4-8m.

Aber ich werde in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen *Frukke* ausn Wasser nehmen...habe noch über den Winter einiges einzubauen (Autopilot, Seereling etc)

Lg aus Fynshav
Matze


----------



## dennisG (30. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wow was geht denn da ab? Ist das normal? Fahren im April das 5. Mal auf die Insel aber bis jetzt haben wir es nur auf meerforellen abgesehen...aber ich denke das wird sich im kommenden Jahr ändern!


----------



## dennisG (30. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...wir fahren ja eigentlich nur zum meerforellen Fischen in die Region aber wenn wir schon ne Woche dort ist könnte man das ja mit den Dorschen versuchen...
Hat jemand ne gute Adresse wo wir uns für einen Tag ein Boot chartern können???
Vielen Dank


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi DennisG

Wer lesen kann.... #h#h

Oben steht immer die Werbung von der Nummer eins auf Als. Ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen ,ob er die Nummer eins ist, weil ich nur ihn dort kenne, aber erst ist sehr gut. Die Boote sind Top mit Top Echoloten. Und Frank ist super nett mit gutem Service.


----------



## dennisG (30. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke goldaal! Naja Werbung gibt es viel vertraue da lieber einer unabhängigen Meinung und jemanden der schon Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter hat...
Vielen dank für die Info hoffe ich kann die Jungs überreden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann ich hier vor Ort nur bestätigen. WRS-Charterboot ist die Nummer 1 auf Als i.S. Service, Bootsvermietung inkl. Tipps usw.

Mvh
Matze


----------



## dennisG (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke!
Unser neues Boot hat nur ne D Zulassungen daher müssen wir uns erstmals was mieten...

Gibt es da im April hot Spots oder stehen die jungs immer recht verstreut?


----------



## Fehmi (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin moin nach Bremen
Um diese zeit ist es natürlich schwer vorher zu sagen, wo im April die Dorsche stehen. Nur eins steht fest: wenn ihr im April bei wrs ein Boot mietet, bekommt ihr von Frank Röhrchen die best möglichen Tipps, die zu der Zeit zu bekommen sind.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## dennisG (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke fehmi das klingt doch vielversprechend!


----------



## 'schabzutun (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



dennisG schrieb:


> Danke!
> Unser neues Boot hat nur ne D Zulassungen daher müssen wir uns erstmals was mieten...


Was ist das, ne "D-Zulassung", mit der Du in DK nicht fahren darfst oder wie oder was?


----------



## dennisG (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

C = Küstennahe Gewässer 
D = Binnengewässer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So* FRUKKE* und ich melden uns ab in die Winterpause#h

Grüße aus Fynshav


----------



## babsi (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

Frukke hat Dir ja reichlich Fisch beschert.
Dann hat sie auch die Winterpause verdient
Bloß schade, dass wir die schönen Fotos der Fische erstmal nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja, ich habe ja mein BellyBoat (FRUKKE II ) diese Woche wieder Einsatzbereit ;-)....Bilder werden folgen #h

Mvh
Matze


----------



## Ines (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schönes Boot! #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke, finde ich auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So _*FRUKKE 2*_ ist Startklar für kurze Wintertrips ;-)


----------



## MWK (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ MadMatze: Hat das Teil wenigstens eine Sitzheizung? Wenn es bei euch wettertechnisch nur halb so heftig ist wie bei uns, wirst du die brauchen beim Schneekrabben fangen...


----------



## Fehmi (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Matze:
Musst du den Liegeplatz für Frukke2 extra bezahlen? Da wäre dann ja auch der Landanschluss für die Sitzheizung. Oder nutzt du die Slippe im Hafen? - Nicht vergessen, die 8,50 Euro in den Kasten einzuwerfen, bevor du dich die Rampe runter stürzt !!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Fehmi, ich habe noch ein 2tes BellyBoat welches ich immer im Wasser hinter mir her ziehe, dort sind 3 Batterien mit je 105A (Vetus Marinebatterien) montiert. Diese sorgen dann für den nötigen Bordstrom auf Frukke 2 (Echolot, Positionslampen,Elektrowarmlüfter, Vakuumiergerät,Radio etc.) Da ich Liegeplatzbesitzer bin spare ich die 8,50 fürs Slippen ja. Ich mache es meistens so das ich alles schon zuhause fertig mache, Boot aufpumpen, Wathose etc anziehen, Rute, Köder fertig montieren.Dann stelle ich Frukke 2 auf meinen Anhänger und setze mich auch schon ins Boot (mit Flossen !). Dann fährt meine Frau mich zum Angelplatz, Rückwärts ans Wasser und dann kippt sie mich, dank der Ladebordwand, mit einem kurzen Ruck in die Ostsee.Nach Absprache holt sich mich dann wieder dort ab, mittels Harpune schiesse ich dann ein 150m langes Schleppseil richtung Strand, welches Frauke (meine Frau und Namensgeber meiner Flotte) dann mit der Diesel betriebenen Seilwinde wieder an Land zieht. Zuhause angekommen steige ich dann bequem in der Garage aus. Die Fische verarbeite ich dann meistens auf dem Anhänger während der Rückfahrt sitzend im BellyBoat, das erklärt auch diverse Möwenschwärme die hier öfter mal hinter einen weissen VW Touran mit Anhänger hinterherfliegen, hast du sicher schon mal gesehen.....naja aber was macht man nicht alles....

Aber Fehmi, mal wirklich, Landanschluss und Sitzheizung??? Was schreibst du blos für ein Blödsinn ?|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

So muss nochmal in der Garage den Luftdruck von Frukke 2 prüfen, habe es mit Helium gefüllt um weniger Widerstand zu haben im Wasser....

Lg
Matze


----------



## babsi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mon Matze,

lange nicht mehr so gelacht.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fehmi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Matze:
wieso Blödsinn? anscheinend hast du dir auch schon richtig Gedanken über deinen nächsten Fischzug gemacht. Ich hätte da noch eine Steigerung: wir verfilmen das ganze und stellen es als "Erfolgsmethode auf Großdorsch" ins Internet.

... jaja, auf welche Gedanken man kommt, wenn man etwas "Leerlauf" hat, ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:q:q:q ja dieser Bootfahrnundangeln Entzug hat bei mir schon noch 2 Tagen zugeschlagen seitdem Frukke auf den trockenen steht....Meine Frau sagt:
"Euch Anglern und insbesondere dem gemeinen  Küstenfischer fehlt ein bestimmtes Gen, dass es ihm unmöglich macht,  bestimmte Signale analytisch und realistisch wahrzunehmen und  einzuordnen!
 Aufgrund dieses Gendefekts verändern die Synapsen die Auswertung dieser Aussage und wandeln diese eigenständig um"....ich habe etwa 25min gebraucht um diesen Satz überhaupt zu verstehen.;+....ich finde da übertreibt sie ein wenig.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Fehmi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...naja, neues Boot hast`ja schon, ..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

achja diese verdammten Winterpausen...#d


----------



## shad (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Allen Fynshav Fans ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch in 2013 und viele Dorsche |wavey:

Mvh


----------



## MWK (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Männer,
Bei uns sind es 10 Grad und es regnet seit guten 24 Stunden, die Agger steht schon auf den Uferstraßen... Aber dafür sind alle Geschenke verpackt, der 6,5 Kilo Puter von unserem Bauern freut sich bald aus dem Kühlschrank in den warmen Ofen zu wechseln. Ich wünsch euch ein paar entspannte Weihnachtstage und uns allen viele dicke Dorsche in 2013!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MWK (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Mäner,

bevor unser geliebter Thread komplett in der Versenkung endet mal eine kleine Erfolgsmeldung von der Schneewarte Engelskirchen: Hab gerade die Hütte für die Frühjahrstour gebucht - in der 2 April Woche greifen wir an!
@ Matze: Was ist denn nu mit deinem BellyBoot und sach nicht es ist zu kalt ?!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## energ1e (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Heyho,
wir sind mitte April auch in Dänemark bei Fynshav. Waren noch nie dort, mal schauen was da so abgeht. 
Aber nachdem was ich bis jetzt schon hier gelesen habe, wird das wohl keine Enttäuschung werden =) 
Habt ihr ein Tipp auf was wir im April am besten gehen und mit welcher Methode? Wir müssen uns noch ein bisschen ausrüsten und wenn wir schon eine grobe Richtung haben, dann können wir uns dementsprechend organisieren 
Kann es schon kaum noch abwarten ^^

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Fehmi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK
... hallo Markus
Ich hoffe, Ostern unseren Wohnwagen aufbauen zu können (Lillebaelt-Camping); mal sehen, ob man sich dieses mal im Hafen trifft.
Falls die Heringe noch in der Schlei sind, bleibt die "Seekuh" wohl noch zu Hause.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK....nee so krank bin auch ich nicht das ich bei den scheiss Wetter mich ins BellyBoat setze....Gott sei Dank habe ich reichlich zu tun hier und die Zeit bis Mitte März wird schnell umgehen, Dann wird Frukke wieder ins Wasser gesetzt.


----------



## MWK (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Fehmi: jenachdem wann wir in unsere Hütte können, planen wir auch ein kurzen Abstecher nach Kappeln. Zum einen wollte ich mal versuchen mit Naturködern zu schleppen, zum anderen würde ich mich sehr über eine Pfanne voll Brathering freuen. Immer wenn das Wetter es zulässt werden wir in Fynshav slippen - wenn wir uns sehen geb ich gern ein Kölsch aus...
@Matze: Da hast du wohl recht, bei dem Wetter rauszufahren wäre krank. Aber die Zeit vergeht mir jetzt schon zu langsam und es ist gerade mal halb geschafft... am Sonntag gibts ein Überbrückungsevent - da gehts zu BOOT.
@energ1e: Alles geht - nix muss. Wollt ihr von der Küste aus oder mit dem Boot los? Wir werden uns im April wieder auf die Mefos konzentrieren und immer wenn das zu langweilig wird versuche ein paar Dorsche zu kriegen.


----------



## energ1e (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir haben bei WRS gebucht. Unterkunft + 2 x 25 PS Boote und paddeln dann im kleinen Belt rum =)
Wie weit schafft man es denn mit den 25 PS Booten? 
Habe mir die Seekarten schonmal angeschaut und eventuelle. Plätze, aber ich kann schlecht einschätzen wie weit wir fahren können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, bei guten Wetter könnt ihr schon einiges abklappern damit.Frag am besten Frank von WRS Charterboot, der wird euch ja auch vor Ort schon sagen wo ihr euch aufhalten könnt je nach Wetter.


----------



## energ1e (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hört sich gut an!
Ein Anliegen hätte ich noch =)
Da ich nicht vor hab meine ganze Ausrüstung mitzunehmen, würde mich noch interessieren was ihr von meiner Auswahl haltet.

- Daiwa Ryukon 2,70m -35gr. Wg mit Shimano Stradic 1000er ca. 120m 0,12mm geflecht für Mefo
- Jackson Shad ´n Spin 2,80m -78gr. Wg mit Daiwa Ballistic 2500er ca. 150m 0,12mm geflecht zum leichten Pilken (überlege da vllt. doch lieber ne 0.14mm drauf zu packen)
- ?

Ja und bei der 3ten bin ich mir halt noch net sicher. Kommt darauf an wie groß die Pilkergewichte maximal ausfallen können (starke Drift). Ich tendiere zu einer Rute mit einem maximalen Wurfgewicht  von 120 oder 150gr. Das empfohlene Wurfgewicht der Rute kann man ja noch 50gr. überschreiten. Ich muss ja nicht unbedingt auswerfen =)


----------



## MWK (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ energ1e: Ich bin zwar kein Geräte-Profi, aber evtl. doch 1-2 Anmerkungen. Die Ruten sind sicherlich OK, wobei eine längere Rute gerade beim Mefo fischen natürlich auch mehr Wurfweite bringen würde... was aber definitiv zu kurz ist, ist deine Schnur. Wenn du 80 m wirfst, könnte es schnell eng werden, soll heißen eigentlich ist /sind die Rolle(n) zu klein. Ich verwende auf Mefo und Leo 4000er Rollen. Am besten suchts du mal nach Themen die sich speziell der Ausrüstung witmen...


----------



## energ1e (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich habe jetzt net mit 80m Wurfweite gerechnet (glaube nicht das ich das schaffe ^^)
Aber mehr Schnur ist kein Problem =)
Ich habe auch noch größere Rollen zur Auswahl, wobei ich die dann neu bespulen müsste, weil alle mit Mono unterfüttert sind. Ich brauche beim Spinnfischen bei uns halt max. 150m Schnur. 
Und was meint Ihr zu den maximalen möglichen Ködergewichten die man dort brauchen könnte? 
Ich habe schon fast das ganze Forum durch, aber dort ist es zu allgemein. Ich bräuchte die Gewichtsangabe ja nur für den kleinen Belt =) Mir reicht ja nur die Aussage, welche Gewichte ihr Durchnittlich fischt bzw. wie hoch das größte Gewicht in eurer Angellaufbahn dort oben ausfiel =)
Ich möchte mich halt gut vorbreiten, ohne das ich meinen ganzen Hausstand mitnehmen muss ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich fische hier immer mit 28gr Jigköpfen, und fische damit in Tiefen von
 4-25m.Ausnahmen sind Tage mit mehr Drift,dann kann es auch mal 50gr werden aber schwerer fische ich hier nie.Dazu habe ich zb ne TwinPower in 4000er Grøße mit einer 6er !! Whiplash Pro bespult.

Bezieht sich natürlich aufs Bootsangeln...


----------



## energ1e (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für die Info #6
Und zu der "6er !! Whiplash Pro" ^^ ..da hör ich jetzt das erste mal von und habe gleich mal nachgeforscht. Die hat soviel Tragkraft wie meine 14er Spiderwire!  Kostet zwar 1/3 mehr aber ich glaub die werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## shad (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,

ne 6er Geflecht??? Ich wurde schon mit meiner 8er als "irre"  und zu "risikobereit" bezeichnet...!
Das mir damit noch kein Fisch die Schnur gesprengt hat, interessiert eh keinen...!
Hey, wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit ein paar Bildern vom winterlichen Hafen? Fand ich immer ganz toll von Euch in den letzten Jahren #6. Wenn Du mit Frauke und Bootsmann spazieren gehst, dann drück doch ruhig an und an mal auf den Auslöser und stell die Bilder hier rein.

Gruß an alle,
     shad


----------



## Kellogs (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin,
weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, wie es Momentan "um die Ecke" in Mommark aussieht auf MeFo, Dorsche oder Platte und wie die Chancen dort generell im März aussehen.
Platte durch das Ableichen wohl nicht so gut, aber die anderen?
Lieben Gruß und Petri heil
Denny

Edit:  den Angelführer für ALS habe ich schon bestellt. Geht mir hier aber noch um persönliche Erfahrungen, die ihr Mitte März in den letzten Jahren gemacht hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin shad, ja die 6er Whisplash hat ja gute 10KG Tragkraft.Ich habe noch nie einen Abriss damit gehabt, ausser maln Hänger im Wrack  Die aktuellen Temperaturen zeigen ja nur n matschigen Hafen.Aber ich hänge mal was anderes an Bildern ran.....


----------



## shad (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:m

Cool! 
Was machst Du damit??

Gruß,
   shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wie? was mach ich damit?


----------



## babsi (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

das Foto mit dem Wasser nennt man glaube ich " hier kann man Fisch fangen" und auf dem anderen Foto ist, glaube ich, eine Angel und ein Kescher zum Fischefangen zum sehen.
Ich hoffen daß ich helfen konnte.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

???;+


----------



## Kistenmann (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also ich finde die Bilder sehr gut...da geht der Daumen hoch *thumbs up*


----------



## babsi (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ???;+


 
Shat hat doch gefragt, was Du mit den Gegenständen auf den Bildern machst. Da dachte ich mir, ich erkläre es ihm mal.


----------



## shad (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, Ihr Narren!
:q Ist bei Euch schon Karneval ausgebrochen???

Ich finde Matze seine Bilder wirklich klasse. Mit meiner Frage meinte ich, ob es für die Bilder einen tieferen Sinn gibt (Postkarte, Avatar für was auch immer...). Oder war das einfach nur Spaß an der Freud, mal was kreatives zu basteln, am PC?!?
Ist aber auch egal. Was machen denn bei Euch die Mefos? Bei dem Temperaturhoch müßte doch was gehen, oder?

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej shad, das ist_* MFAD*_. Matzes Fish Art Design, die Bilder werden demnächst in diversen Angelläden an der Ostseeküste als Kunstdruck oder Öl Gemälde erhältlich sein. Die Preise werden je nach Motiv zwischen 99 und 499 Euro liegen.


----------



## babsi (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



shad schrieb:


> Moin, Ihr Narren!
> :q Ist bei Euch schon Karneval ausgebrochen???
> 
> Ich finde Matze seine Bilder wirklich klasse. Mit meiner Frage meinte ich, ob es für die Bilder einen tieferen Sinn gibt (Postkarte, Avatar für was auch immer...). Oder war das einfach nur Spaß an der Freud, mal was kreatives zu basteln, am PC?!?
> ...


 
Moin Shat,
meine Mail  hast Du ja wohl als Spaß verstanden!


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze2004,
bisher hab ich deine Beiträge immer geschätzt aber hier jetzt Werbung in eigener Sache (geschäftsmäßig) zu machen......NO GO!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo spodsbjerg.....ich wäre gerade fast von meiner Liege gerutscht vor lachen:q danke aber für deinen netten Beitrag. Wenn man sich mal alles in diesen Thread durchliest, wird man merken das es auch Beiträge gibt, wo wir ein wenig übertreiben und auch mal Ironie in unseren Beiträgen haben, das liegt wahrscheinlich an der Wetterbedingten Angelpause die wir alle zur Zeit haben.

Natürlich ist mein letzter Beitrag zu den Bildern die man jetzt kaufen kann ein SCHERZ gewesen!!! Leider hast du ihn wohl nicht verstanden, oder würdest du für ein selbstgemachtest Angelbild mit Adobe Photoshop bearbeitet zwischen 99 und 499 Euro ausgeben? Allein der ausgedachte Name (MFAD)und der Preis muss einen doch schon das grinsen ins gesicht treiben und merken das es nur es Scherz sein muss.|uhoh:

Also nochmal, ganz besonders für dich und alle anderen: Ich verkaufe KEINE Angelbilder, ich mache KEINE Werbung dafür,ich bin kein Maler, kein Designer und habe nix Geschäftliches mit der Angelei zu tun.

#d#d#d#d


----------



## JoFlash (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und ich wollte schon nach einer Exklusiv Galerie für Dich suchen.... Na ja dann nicht..
|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Machst du etwa Werbung? Bist du Makler? #d


----------



## shad (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tata,
tata,
tata...:vik::q:vik::q
Ihr seid die Härtesten. Aber Spaß muss sein!!!!!!!! Uns jetzt seid alle wieder lieb zueinander. 

Gruß,
   shad


----------



## renegade1848 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

"spodsbjerg" dürfte seinen Account hier gelöscht haben... ;D


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

? warum sollte er ?


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Würde mich auch interessieren . Habe  Matzes Statement halt so nicht richtig verstanden |peinlich..........is aber egal.
Glaub nicht das er es mir übel genommen hat....oder????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

???? |kopfkrat


----------



## renegade1848 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich meinte...ach egal - zurück zum Dorsch...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich glaube das Winterloch ist hiermit nun gefüllt....4 Wochen noch dann werde ich FRUKKE zu Wasser lassen und es gibt wieder Dorschbilder zu sehen....Gratis natürlich|uhoh:

#h


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

 Bin ja mal gespannt |supergri


----------



## blautom (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo matze 

Ich Fahre vom 15-18.03 nach Mommark und möchte dich Fragen wie es mit Meerforellen zu dieser Zeit aussieht. Wir(3 Personen) möchten vom Boot aus Fischen. Sind zum ersten mal auf Als.Haben wir auch eventuell Glück auf Dorsch.
Für deine Antwort im vorraus besten dank

MFG blautom aus Bayern


----------



## GraFrede (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo und guten Abend,
ich bin zwar nicht Matze. Aber ich beantworte Dir auch gerne die Fragen, weil ich hier gerade im Forum lese.
In Bezug auf Meerforelle könnte es keinen besseren Monat geben, als der März. Vorrausgestzt es gibt bei uns nicht noch einen richtigen Kälteeinbruch in den nächsten Wochen.
Der derzeit gemäßigte Winter bei uns in SchleswigHolstein ist völlig ok. Im letzten Jahr ging bei uns an der Küste Anfang März richtig die Lutzie ab.
In Bezug auf den Dorsch könnte es keinen schlechteren Monat geben, als den März. Viele Dorsche sind noch sehr mäßig in Sachen Qualität ( vom Fleisch) durch das Laichgeschäft.
Die Fänge werden vorraussichtlich eher sehr mäßig ausfallen.
Das Laichgeschäft ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht vollends beendet.
Eher ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Ich würde es in 4-8m WT versuchen. Vorraussetzung Wassertemperatur liegt um 5 Grad.
Gruß aus Flensburg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da stimme ich GraFrede völlig zu#6


----------



## blautom (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo

super schnelle antwort,und gute tips,danke für die antworten euch beiden

mfg blautom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

dieser verd..... Winter...hoffen wir mal das der März endlich mildere Temperaturen bringt damit FRUKKE wieder ins Wasser kann...

Gruß an alle Fynshav Fans, haltet durch, Winter ist bald vorbei...#6


----------



## JoFlash (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja so langsam könnte es mal wieder los gehen...


----------



## MWK (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

A One and a two and three and a four:

Wann wird's mal endlich wieder Frühjahr?!
Mal endlich wieder Frühjahr in Fynhaaaav?
Mit Mefos und ein paar richtig dicken Dorschen,
halt so ein schöner Frühling wie im letzten Jahr!

Sorry, aber das weiße Zeug da draußen schlägt mir auch langsam auf die Synapsen... Gestern hab ich meine Köderkiste mit meinen neuen Erungenschaften eingeräumt - kein Platz mehr. Ich wette die ganzen Online Angelläden kann der Winter nicht lang genug gehen. Vor lauter Vorfreude auf wärmere Tage bzw. vor lauter "Unausgeangeltkeit" kauft man dann so aberwitzige und schweineteure Köder wie das Jackson Umbrella Spin Rig (keine Werbung!!!).

Außerdem werd ich dieses Jahr das Dropshoten austesten. Geblendet von verschiedenen Internet Videos, bilde ich mir ein das auch unbedingt versuchen zu müssen... Ich weiß aber schon jetzt, dass wenn ich in 5 Wochen auf der 'to lütt' stehe, ich wohl primär mit meinem lieblings GuFi angeln werde.

Außerdem hab ich eine neue Schraube fürs Boot gekauft, damit wir noch schneller an die Hotspots kommen und unsere neuen noch ausgefeilteren Taktiken umsetzten können. Kurz gesagt ich dreh hier auch langsam am Rad. In 3 Wochen ist die Bachforellen Schonzeit zu Ende - Endlich! Da kann man schonmal ein wenig für die größeren Schwestn trainieren...

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mir den angelführer von der rapsbande für langeland und Als gekauft.
Bin von dem angelführer um Als doch sehr enttäuscht da sind vllt 5-6 Spots zum bootsangeln und im allgemeinen wenn ich ihn so lese macht er nicht besonders viel Hoffnung :-/
Habe mir auch hier schon etliche Seiten durchgelesen aber wie sieht es denn aus mit den Dorschen ? 
MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, vergess die Positionen in den Angelführern. Als grobe Orientierung finde ich die Angelführer ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Es gibt sicher viel mehr fängige Plätze hier bei uns.Sicherlich ist das alles abhängig von der Jahreszeit, Wetter etc..

Ich kann dir sagen das ich persönlich die letzten 2 Jahre Dorsche gefangen habe wir lange nicht mehr.2012 waren viele bis 10 Pfund dabei.


----------



## bombe220488 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

für mich als neuling ist es natürlich schwierig auf einem Wochenende viele Positionen selbst und eigenständig zu finden, und es wäre deprimierend dann als schneider wieder nachhause zu müssen. Ich habe die Seekarte schon studiert und einige interessante ecken entdeckt jedoch können diese ecken ja auch "fischleer" sein.
Ich habe erfahrung auf langeland und dort ist es auch besser geworden wenn auch nicht an jedem tag aber das ist ja vollkommen normal, denn nicht jeder angeltag ist fangtag.
Vielleicht kann mir ja wenn es soweit einer ein paar tipps geben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wann bist du denn hier vor Ort und hast du hier ein Boot gemietet oder bringst du dein eigenes mit?


----------



## energ1e (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Soo..da ich nicht ausgelastet bin (nicht angeln kann!) habe ich aus lauter Langerweile meine Köder von links nach rechts geräumt ^^
Und da ihr auch nicht angeln könnt werde ich euch jetzt damit nerven 
Habe sie mal fotografiert. Da kommen noch nen paar anders farbige Gufis zu und ein paar TrollingLöffel, die noch nicht angekommen sind. Ja, und nen haufen Pilker natürlich auch.





Ich denke es ist alles gut zu erkennen. Gufis sind 15er Kopytos mit Jigs zwischen 25-50g. Die Mefo-Blinker sind von 16-26g.

Reicht das oder fehlt mir noch was in meiner kleinen Sammlung, das ich unbedingt brauche?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da bist du gut vorbereitet wenn du hier fischen willst...finde hier leider kein "Gefällt mir " Button|rolleyes


----------



## bombe220488 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wann bist du denn hier vor Ort und hast du hier ein Boot gemietet oder bringst du dein eigenes mit?



ich sag jetzt mal frech zwischen März und Mai 
würde eigentlich so schnell wie möglich los, nur das wetter ist ja nicht so prall und um die dorsche und platten stehts vermutlich auch noch nicht so doll.

Mit Meerforellen hab ich bisher noch keinen Kontakt gehabt es aber bisher auch nicht versucht.
Heringe würden mich vllt auch reizen falls das sinn macht.
Hauptsache mal los :g


----------



## Kellogs (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, vergess die Positionen in den Angelführern. Als grobe Orientierung finde ich die Angelführer ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Es gibt sicher viel mehr fängige Plätze hier bei uns.Sicherlich ist das alles abhängig von der Jahreszeit, Wetter etc..
> 
> Ich kann dir sagen das ich persönlich die letzten 2 Jahre Dorsche gefangen habe wir lange nicht mehr.2012 waren viele bis 10 Pfund dabei.




Also das es im März eigentlich nur Sinn auf MeFo macht habe ich verstanden, aber bei deinem Kommentar reizt mich folgende Frage:
In welcher Ecke auf Als habe ich denn im März Chance auch mal einen ordentlichen Dorsch zu fangen? Dass die Chancen generell gering sind, ist mir klar, aber mein Bruder und sein Onkel wollen unbedingt ihr Glück auf Dorsch probieren. |uhoh:
Hast du da einen Tipp für uns?
Ich werde mal probieren, wie ich mich mit den MeFos so schlage. Hab da bisher aber wenig bis keine Erfahrung. Mal gucken, ob wir das ändern können. :q
Lieben Gruß, besten Dank und Petri Heil!
Denny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da meine ich ausschließlich nur Bootsangelplätze wenns bei mir um Dorsch geht. Von Land aus ein vernünftigen, maßigen Dorsch zu bekommen wird nicht einfach aber ist möglich, ich habe auf Kegneas z.b. hin und wieder beim Brandungsangeln oder Spinnfischen den ein oder anderen Dorsch erwischt. Sternstunde waren mal 17 maßige Dorsche beim Brandungsangeln. Dafür gab es aber auch genug Tage wo nix ging, bzw nur ein paar Butt.


----------



## Kellogs (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,
vielen Dank für die Info. Wir wollten Kegneas Damm beim Leuchtturm mal probieren, weil mein Dad da früher auch ganz gut gefangen hat. Er wußte nur nicht, ob es da ca. 10 Jahre später immernoch so fängig ist wie "früher". |supergri
Ich wäre auch mit paar schönen Butt und MeFos zufrieden. Aber Dorsch wäre natürlich die Krönung. Ich werde dann mal berichten, wo wir waren und wie erfolgreich wir waren.


----------



## Karpfengott (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:vik:
moin zusammen.
Auch mir fällt hier so langsam die Decke auf den Kopf.
Und meine Warterei war leider bedingt durch den Ausfall meines Bootes Mitte der letzten Saison und den ebenfalls dadurch bedingten Neukauf einer Angelyacht noch länger.Kaum auszuhalten.Mein Liegeplatz in Höruphav vereinsamte und mein anvisiertes Treffen mit Matze konnte auch nicht stattfinden.
@Matze: Sorry an dieser Stelle für mein monatelanges Schweigen , nimm es nicht persönlich.Ich war sehr beschäftigt und die meiste Zeit im Ausland unterwegs.Leider konnte ich meine Neuerwerbung dann auch nicht mehr nach Höruphav bringen.
Aber am 15. März ist es soweit.
Um 10.00 hole ich meine neue Pilothouse 580 aus dem Winterschlaf und hoffe gegen 16.00 im Hafen zu sein.Ab ins Wasser und in die Box und so Petrie will zappeln spätestens Samstag Morgen die ersten Burschen am Haken.
So jedenfalls stelle ich mir den Auftakt für meine hoffentlich sorgenfreiere Angelsaison 2013 vor.
Ich habe auch vor spätestens Ende Mai-Anfang Juni die Ecke herum zu verlegen.Die vergangenen Jahre in Höruphav waren immer nur bis Anfang des Sommers klasse.Ansonsten war ich dann doch immer vor Mommark ,Aerö usw unterwegs.
Hey Matze, ich hoffe wir laufen uns dann auch endlich über den Weg.
Wer hat denn gerade wegen der Jahreszeit einen heissen Tip.Ist ja nicht besonders Dorschträchtig aber es gibt immer ein paar hungrige Burschen die den Weg in mein Boot antreten wollen.
4-10 mtr Tiefe?? Rund um Kegnaes?Evtl auch GammelPoel
Euch allen einen tollen Saisonauftakt und allseits gefüllte Fischkiste.
Petrie


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Karpfengott,eine Pilothouse 580 hatte ich ja auch lange.Gute Entscheidung der Kauf ! Ich werde auch langsam nervös,aber dieses schxxxx Wetter will ja nicht milder werden und da meine Arvor hier draussen vorm Haus steht kann ich so gut wie nix machen am Boot.
Trotzdem hoffe ich das FRUKKE noch vor Ostern zu Wasset kommt.
Wo aktuell Dorsche zu finden sind kann ich also nicht sagen,ich vermute das sie eher tiefer sitzen.
Willst du dein Boot bei uns hinlegen im Sommer?


----------



## bombe220488 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze hast du schonmal auf meerforellen geschleppt ? Und es auf Heringe versucht ?
Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mefo geschleppt früher mit meinen Quicksilver 580 mit eher wenig Erfolg, ich bin da zu ungeduldig für.Heringe kommen mir nicht auf die Arvor....#6


----------



## bombe220488 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Haha sowas hab ich mir fast schon gedacht, schade,
Hoffentlich wird's langsam mal wärmer...


----------



## Karpfengott (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze.
Habe zumindest über Fynhav nachgedacht.
Da wir(meine Frau , die ebenfalls begeistert Dorsche jagd und ich) uns aber auch noch ein Wohnmobil zugelegt haben kommt auch Mommark in Betracht.Die neuen Liegeplätze mit Schwimmstegen sind nicht übel und gerade auch für die von uns angestrebten Kurztrips sehr interessant.Da stehst du unmittelbar an der Wasserlinie und hast dein Boot im Blickfeld.Und ob ich von Mommark oder von Fynshav aus raus fahre macht für mich kaum einen Unterschied.Allerdings ist die Sliprampe hier ein bisschen kritischer als in Fynshav oder gar in Höruphav.Im übrigen ist Höruphav , was den Komfort im Hafen angeht echt klasse.Schade eigentlich das die im Sommer sehr interessanten Angelstellen weiter entfernt sind.Und immer in den Hafen von Sonderborg fahren habe ich keine Lust.Da ist ja mehr Publikum als im Forellenpuff und obwohl es dort immer Dorsch gibt angele ich deutlich lieber auf offener See.Und die Windverhältnisse sind auf der Fynshavseite der Insel im Sommer ebenfalls deutlich angenehmer.
Wir haben uns aber auch den Camping neben dem Hafen in Fynshav angesehen.Ist eben nur ein paar Meter weiter zum Liegeplatz.
Kannst du was zu den Liegeplatzgebühren in Fynshav sagen?
Habe bei meinem letzten Besuch in Fynshav den Hafenmeister nicht angetroffen.
Falls du deine Frukke rund um den 15.03 schon im Wasser hast sollten wir mal gemeinsam rausfahren.Auf jeden Fall aber unser Treffen  umsetzen und was schnacken. 
Mei Profilbild muss ich auch noch erneuern.da ist ja noch meine vorletzte Angelyacht drauf.War ne Crescent Hanö.Nicht übel aber wegen der Größe eben auch eingeschränkt im Aktionsradius.
Naja,vom Thema abgewichen.
Also, wir sollten uns sehen.
Petrie


matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej Karpfengott,eine Pilothouse 580 hatte ich ja auch lange.Gute Entscheidung der Kauf ! Ich werde auch langsam nervös,aber dieses schxxxx Wetter will ja nicht milder werden und da meine Arvor hier draussen vorm Haus steht kann ich so gut wie nix machen am Boot.
> Trotzdem hoffe ich das FRUKKE noch vor Ostern zu Wasset kommt.
> Wo aktuell Dorsche zu finden sind kann ich also nicht sagen,ich vermute das sie eher tiefer sitzen.
> Willst du dein Boot bei uns hinlegen im Sommer?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Guck hier mal rein, da findest du alle Infos.

www.fynshav-havn.dk

15-03 werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, es sei denn wir haben dort 15 Grad das ich Unterwasserschiff malen kann...

Also ich finde Mommark nur als Ausgangspunkt interessant, Hafen und Campingplatz....naja...

Lillebaelt Camping hier in Fynshav ist doch ein echt schöner Platz und dicht am Hafen. Naldmose Camping genau so dicht am Hafen aber eher ein Tick rustikaler als Lillebaelt.

Ich werde ja sehen wenn du dich hier rumtreibst, ich bin jeden Tag/ Abend sowieso im Hafen, meistens habe ich meinen Schokobraunen Labrador (Bootsmann) dabei....achja meine Frau ist auch manchmal dabei|bla:

Vi ses


----------



## Karpfengott (1. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für die Info.
@Matze , werde dich schon finden!|wavey:


----------



## Sinned (1. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
vielen dank an dieser stelle für die reichlichen infos rund um die insel als. mitte mai sind wir zu acht eine woche auf der halbinsel Kegnæs und haben vor auf alles zu fischen. Wir sind größtenteils erfahrene AnglerInnen. Jedoch habe ich ein paar spezifische Fragen und hoffe, dass mir jemand diese beantworten kann. 
Meerforelle: 
Wohl der beste Monat. Sollen wir uns bzgl des Standortes komplett nach dem Wind richten, oder gibts bevorzugte Reviere mit Leopardengrund, die immer gut zu befischen sind?
Köder primär Meerforellenblinker, oder eher gen Shrimp-, Wattwurmimitat?
Brandungsangeln:
Gleiche Frage bzgl der Standorte wie bei den Meerforellen. Gibts gute Strände dafür?
Dorsch:
Ja, ok, schlechter Monat. Trotzdem soll mitm Boot jenem nachgestellt werden. Sollen wir uns auf die Infos des Bootsvermieters verlassen, oder habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar gute Tipps für uns?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej,also wenn du auf Kegneas bist kannst du eigentlich fast rundum auf Mefo fischen.Brandungsangeln kannst vor Kegneas aufn Damm links beim Parkplatz oder an der Südwest/Westseite (Kegneas Ende).Wenn du dir ein Boot bei WRS mietest bekommst immer die richtigen Info wo z.Zt. was gefangen wird


----------



## Kellogs (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Matze,
mir ist da grad noch ne Frage eingefallen. Auf was fängst du die Dorsche? Wattwurm, Seeringel, Padanoster oder Blinker? Hast du da ein Tipp für uns? Werden uns wohl doch in Fynshav kurzfristig ein Boot mieten um wenigsten an einem Tag auf Dorsche zu versuchen.
Vielen Dank schon mal für eine kurze Rückmeldung.
Gruß
Denny


----------



## Sinned (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Matze!


----------



## bombe220488 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
nochmal ne frage an alle vermutlich aber eher an Matze ;-)

Kennst du Unterkünfte bzw Vermittler die solche von 2-4 Personen auch Kurzfristig und Tageweise vermieten?

Wie stehen die chancen zurzeit in Fynshav? (ich will endlich los)


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Bombe ,
Auf dem Campingplatz Naldmose könnt ihr Hütten mieten auch tageweise. Eine Ferienwohnung haben die auch, ist aber ein wenig rustikal
Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oder fragt bei WRS mal nach oder "Mini-Ferien" auf Novasol mal gucken.


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich bin zwar nicht Matze, aber bei WRS bekommt man auch tageweise eine Unterkunft. 
Wir waren letztes Jahr im Haus....muss mal nach schauen..."Haus Almsted".
Das Haus war sauber und verdient alles in allem auch das Prädikat "rustikal".
Der Vermieter war schwer in Ordnung. 
In dem Haus bekommt der Angler alles was erst braucht  .
Super gefiel mir der Fischreinigungsplatz. Es war ein Raum mit allem was man braucht. Man musste als chef Filitierer nicht wie sonst üblich draussen frieren. Die Klamotten konnte man Super im warmen Heizungsraum trocknen.

Er hat natürlich noch mehr Häuser im Angebot.
Das soll keine Schleichwerbung sein!!! 
(Bin ein gebrannt es Kind . )


----------



## Kellogs (6. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kellogs schrieb:


> Hej Matze,
> mir ist da grad noch ne Frage eingefallen. Auf was fängst du die Dorsche? Wattwurm, Seeringel, Padanoster oder Blinker? Hast du da ein Tipp für uns? Werden uns wohl doch in Fynshav kurzfristig ein Boot mieten um wenigsten an einem Tag auf Dorsche zu versuchen.
> Vielen Dank schon mal für eine kurze Rückmeldung.
> Gruß
> Denny




Es muss übrigens nicht Matze antworten... 
Vielleicht hat noch wer Erfahrungen, welcher Köder am Besten geht... |kopfkrat
Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten! #6


----------



## Plolo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Kellogs
Kaegnes ist mehr oder weniger mein Hausrevier.....

geh nicht auf dem Damm vor den Leuchtturm mit Brandungsangeln sondern vor den Campingplatz an den schönen Sandstrand, wenn Dorsche sich schwer tun, fängt man wenigstens den ein oder anderen Butt, aber meist kommen mit der Dämmerung die Dorsche
Köder für die Brandung: Wattwurm

am Leuchtturm fängt man meist nur Dorsche + Aalmuttern in der Brandung, das ist eher ein Revier für Spinn-/Fliegenfischer auf Dorsch und MeFo, im Mai die vielen unsäglichen Hornhechte.....


----------



## bombe220488 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schleppt eig jemand von euch mit wobblern oder ähnlichem auf Dorsch im kleinen Belt?


----------



## Kellogs (6. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Plolo, danke für den Tipp. Köder hat mir mal jemand was von Seeringel erzählt, deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr aus Eurer Erfahrung empfehlen würdet.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal auf MeFo probieren. Mal gucken, was da so geht.


----------



## bombe220488 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also ich war zwar nicht oft aus der Brandung los aber vom Boot mit Naturködern und ich hab auf Seeringler und auf Wattwürmer oder auf ne Kombi aus beiden gut Platten gefangen. Meiner meinung nach halten Seeringler besser Gewaltwürfe aus da sie fester sind als die Wattwürmer, ob sie nun auch in der Fangquote große unterschiede bedeuten kann ich auch nicht sagen und ist bestimmt auch mal tagesabhängig
Wenn du die Wahl hast oder die Möglchkeit würde ich beide mit ans Wasser nehmen, ansonsten ist es bestimmt kein grund nicht los zugehen wenn du nur Wattwürmer oder nur Seeringler bekommst.


----------



## dennisG (7. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer! Fängt ihr derzeit Dorsche???
Fahren am 23.3 für eine Woche auf die Insel und überlegen für einen Tag die Wathosen und Blinker gegen Schwimmweste und Gummis zu tauschen und mit nem Boot vom wrs aus in See zu stechen....lohnt sich es?????

Danke Gruß Dennis


----------



## Fehmi (10. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Für alle Fynshav / Als - Fans, die schon in den Startlöchern stehen, hier ein Tipp:
Schneeschuhe nicht vergessen !!! (Bilder von heute morgen).

Gruß aus Tarp
Frank


----------



## dasloewe (10. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

bei uns in haderslev liegt gar kein schnee!?
komisch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

******Live Ticker aus Fynshav*******

Schnee ca.2-3cm, Temp.: -1 Grad, Ostwind 5-6, gefühlte -10 Grad......

Fazit: Nächsten Winter suche ich mir ne Finka in Spanien zum Überwintern von Oktober - April.......


----------



## bombe220488 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Au man dieser Wintereinbruch wieder. Da ist wohl noch nicht groß an Fische fangen zu denken :-/


----------



## renegade1848 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ey, seht mal zu mit dem Wetter da oben, ich will da am 23.03. ne Woche hin! ;o)


----------



## MWK (11. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...was ein Frühlingsanfang! Aber: Das ist nun wirklich der letzte Rest des Winters - ab nächste Woche ists vorbei. Dann wirds stetig wärmer - dennoch wohl eher nass-kalt bis Ostern. Wenns interessiert, hier gibts immer interessante und schön beschriebene Langzeitprognosen: 
www.wetterprognose-wettervorhersage.de


----------



## Karpfengott (12. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen.#h
Also ich bin trotzdem ab Freitag in Höruphav und ich hoffe das ich am WE meinen Liegeplatz einnehmen kann und warte dann geduldig auf -Ausfahr-Wetter.Habe keine andere Chance das Boot in den Hafen zu bringen.Urlaub dafür zu verlegen ging kurzfristig auch nicht also nehmen wie es kommt.
Für Sa/So ist nochmal Wind bis 45km/h bei +2 Grad vorhergesagt.Dann sollte es vorsichtig besser werden.
Aber man weiss ja nie.#c
Um die Kälte mache ich mir keine Sorgen , bin da bestens ausgestattet ich hoffe nur das ich rauskomme.
Mal sehen wie es wird , ich werde versuchen live zu berichten
@Matze , wenn da also so ein Bekloppter draussen rum fährt , bin ich das!!


----------



## Karpfengott (14. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

;+
Was ist das bloss für ein Wetter??
Morgen früh bin ich auf der Piste und der Seewetterbericht sagt für kommende Woche deutlich heftigeren Wind und starken Schneefall voraus.#q
Ich denke fast das ich garnicht raus komme.
Vielleicht doch besser noch zu warten bevor das Boot ins Wasser geht.
@Matze, wie siehst du die Lage? Kann den Seewetterbericht bis Mittwoch einsehen und da steht nichts Gutes.
Wie sieht es live von der Dorschfront aus?|kopfkrat


----------



## Fehmi (14. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Karpfengott
Hallo Volker
mit dem Seewetter ist das so eine Sache; wenn ich in meinem  Wohnwagen in Fynshav bin (70 km von meinem zu Hause entfernt), höre ich mir auch immer den Seewetterbericht an; die liegen ab und zu aber ganz schön daneben; besser ist das dänische Wetter.  www.dmi.dk ; über "Byvejr" sucht man sich dann seinen passenden Ort (By) raus. Ich persönlich finde aber den "Norweger" am besten; über www.yr.no  bekommt man eine prima Wind- und Wettervorhersage. Bin damit immer sehr gut gefahren (im wahrsten Sinne ).

Gruß von der Küste
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also Karpfengott ich würde mind. bis Ostern warten.Der Wetterbericht ist ja wieder ne Katastrophe...ausserdem hast du in Høruphavn auch noch genug Eis im Hafen...ich werde wohl erst mitte April kranen,vorher sehe ich da kein Sinn....verfxxxxter Winter :-(


----------



## Karpfengott (15. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

#6Danke für eure gut gemeinten Ratschläge.
Ihr habt sicher Recht.
Mit Blick auf die mehr als bescheidenen Vorhersagen warte ich wohl doch besser bis April und mit Eis im Hafen wirds auch nicht besser!!
Also Anreise verschoben:c:c:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da drücke ich mal den "Gefällt mir" Knopf,hat alles kein Sinn bei dem Wetter.....hier hats heute schon wieder geschneit und DMI sagt die ganze Woche wieder Frost und Schneefälle an....#d


----------



## renegade1848 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was meinst du denn, macht das überhaupt Sinn, nächste Woche (also ab kommenden Samstag) die Angelbrocken einzupacken? Hatte eigentlich vorgehabt, ein paar Mal den MeFos nachzustellen, aber bei Temp unter dem Gefrierpunkt? Gibt's denn auf Als ein paar Stellen, wo man vom Ufer aus an tieferes Wasser 'rankommt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, gucke dir die Wettervorhersage an, ich glaube damit beantwortet sich deine Frage von alleine.....

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/danmark/regionaludsigten/ssjylland.htm


----------



## Eggi 1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
stehen eigentlich im Hafen von Fynshavn immer noch die bekloppten
Beton-Blumenkübel, an denen ich mir vor einigen Jahren beim Rückwärtsfahren meinen Spoiler kaputt gefahren habe??


----------



## renegade1848 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, gucke dir die Wettervorhersage an, ich glaube damit beantwortet sich deine Frage von alleine.....
> 
> http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/danmark/regionaludsigten/ssjylland.htm



Hast recht. Käse...


----------



## Kellogs (18. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also da wir unsere Anreise nicht mehr verschieben oder absagen wollten, da wir 4 nun endlich einen Termin gefunden hatten, waren wir also doch übers Wochenende in Mommark. Hier der kurze, aber versprochene Bericht:

Der Wind war eine Katastrophe. Auf MeFo Null Chancen, egal von wo. Brandungsangeln ohne Erfolg. Sind die ganze Insel abgefahren. Aber da wo weniger Wind war, waren halt keine Fische... :-(
Und am Sonntag in Sonderburg war auch tote Hose. Sehr starke Strömung und zu viel Wind. Also eigentlich alles so, wie ich bereits befürchtet hatte, nachdem ich die letzten 14 Tage "stündlich" die Wettervorhersagen verfolgt habe. ;-)
Aber Grillen und Lagerfeuer in Dänemark hat ja zum Glück auch etwas. So war es auch ohne Fisch kein schlechtes Wochenende.

Soviel dazu. Ich hoffe, dass Wetter ändert sich bald, damit man vielleicht im Mai mal wieder was auf Hornis probieren kann.
Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MWK (18. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh Mann Dennis, bitter das Ihr so ein Mistwetter hattet... wir werden unsere Woche auch auf jeden Fall durchziehen. Keine 3 Wochen mehr und das Meer hat noch unter 1 Grad - da muss bald ein Wetter-Wunder her um die magische 5 Gradgrenze zu knacken...

Habt ihr es auch im Fjord auf Mefo probiert?

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Fehmi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Eine kurze Wettermeldung :
Bin heute morgen von Tarp nach Schleswig gefahren; normalerweise 20 Minuten Fahrzeit; heute: 50 Minuten !!! Schneewehen und Unfälle wechselten sich ab; habe den Eindruck, dass es besonders schlimm ist, weil wir heftigen Wind haben und man ja unbedingt alle Bäume (Knicks) abholzen musste um sie in Heizkraftwerken zu verfeuern; Schleswig ist ja bekanntlich "das Ende" der Schlei. Die Heringsangler scharren auch schon mit den Hufen - 100 Beiträge, ohne dass bisher ein Fisch gefangen wurde.
... aber ab 01.April beginnt wieder die Camping- und Angelsaison in Fynshav / Lillebaelt-Camping - dann wird alles besser!!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tausche Arvor 230 gegen Unimog mit Schneepflug......ich raste bald aus hier mit diesem verfxxxxxten Winter....


----------



## renegade1848 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Tausche Arvor 230 gegen Unimog mit Schneepflug......ich raste bald aus hier mit diesem verfxxxxxten Winter....



Musste mal gucken, für die alten Unimogs gab's auch mal einen schwimmbaren Untersatz... |supergri


----------



## Karpfengott (19. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

 Zitat Fehmi:aber ab 01.April beginnt wieder die Camping- und Angelsaison in Fynshav / Lillebaelt-Camping - dann wird alles besser!!!
@Fehmi
Sag mal lohnt der Platz auch für kurze Stehzeit mit dem Wohnmobil?Matze hatte ihn auch wegen der Nähe zum Hafen empfohlen.Stehst du fest dort?Wie sind denn so die Versorgungsmöglichkeiten?
Und allgemein zum Wetter: Bin ich froh das ich den Wahnsinn nochmal besiegen konnte und mein Boot noch im Winterschlaf gelassen habe.
Also warte ich wie so viele von euch auch auf besseres Wetter.
Traurige Grüße an alle Mit-Ungeduldigen


----------



## dennisG (19. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Männer ihr macht mir Angst!
Am Samstag fahren wir (7) wie jedes Jahr auf die Insel und ich befürchte, dass meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen Eintreffen......|krach:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Lt. wettervorschau ist so ca. Ostersonntag ist eine Hitzewelle zu erwarten, Temperaturen bis 5 Grad plus sind angesagt.....

Kopfschüttelnt und verzweifelnt vor der Arvor stehend grüsst:


----------



## Fehmi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... aktuelle Bilder von Fynshav kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht liefern, aber um einen Eindruck von der Wettersituation im Norden Deutschlands zu bekommen , hier ein paar Bilder von der Schlei bei Schleswig (heute Mittag 11.30 Uhr). 

... eigentlich ist doch Husum "die graue Stadt am Meer", ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Kellogs (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Oh Mann Dennis, bitter das Ihr so ein Mistwetter hattet... wir werden unsere Woche auch auf jeden Fall durchziehen. Keine 3 Wochen mehr und das Meer hat noch unter 1 Grad - da muss bald ein Wetter-Wunder her um die magische 5 Gradgrenze zu knacken...
> 
> Habt ihr es auch im Fjord auf Mefo probiert?
> 
> ...




Hallo Markus,
ne, im Fjord haben wir nicht mehr probiert. Waren Freitag Abend doch ziemlich spät los. Samstag wollten wir unbedingt Brandung probieren, deswegen waren wir oberhalb von Fynshav am Strand (durchs Waldgebiet). Ich hoffe der Foto-Upload klappt, damit ihr seht, was Samstag los war... |bigeyes


----------



## MWK (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...das Bild sagt alles und das plus Wind... da kommt Freude auf.

Da hilft nur den Ofen in der Hütte volle Kanne anstochen bis man angenehme 45 Grad in der Bude hat, ne Kiste Odense reinschrauben und eine der mitgebrachten Angel-DVDs zum 5 mal gucken


----------



## Kellogs (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> ...das Bild sagt alles und das plus Wind... da kommt Freude auf.
> 
> Da hilft nur den Ofen in der Hütte volle Kanne anstochen bis man angenehme 45 Grad in der Bude hat, ne Kiste Odense reinschrauben und eine der mitgebrachten Angel-DVDs zum 5 mal gucken



Das wäre wirklich cool gewesen... 
Aber wir waren im Wohnwagen.... :c Leider ohne Kamin, aber zum Glück mit Heizung.|supergri
Und der Kasten Jever hatte seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Forellenexpert (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
alle miteinander,
Hat jemand schon mal so einen autentischen angelköder gesehen, der bewegt sich wie eine echte forelle, hier bei youtube:

http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/

sieht total echt aus und schwimmt mackelos, was meint Ihr dazu??

Habe auch eben entdeckt, dass der total günstig ist nur 5,29€, empfinde ich als ein schnäppchen oder kennt einer von euch ein besseres Preis-leistungs-verhältniss was hechtköder angeht?
Hier gibts den zu kaufen, ich besorge mir auf jeden fall mal ein paar:

http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c#c#c;+;+;+


----------



## MWK (21. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also wir haben ja die letzte Zeit viel Müll gepostet, aber im ernst...

Meine Meinung: Billiger Ramsch, mach wo anders Werbung...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Würd ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen....sorry


----------



## Karpfengott (23. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|supergri|supergri|supergriJa nee ,is klaaar.
Super günstiger Hechtköder(dabei wollen wir doch Dorsche)
 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
  top fängig und bisher total unbekannt und das zu diesem Hammer Preis.
Also nichts für Ungut , aber ne schlechtere Werbung für Ladenhüter habe ich lange nicht gesehen.
Wozu das Mist Winter Wetter einen doch so treiben kann
Naja.
Also mein zweiter Versuch für den ersten Anlauf dieses Jahr soll jetzt also am 12.04 starten.
Matze Fehmi Babsi,
kann ich euch verantwortlich machen wenn das Wetter dann immer noch auf Winter steht??#c
Ich mein ja nur , weil ihr ja quasi zwischen den Dorschen wohnt! Und irgendwie braucht man ja einen Schuldigen 
Hoffentlich klappt es bald.Mein Boot schreit nach Wasser.


----------



## babsi (23. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich werde mir wettermäßig was einfallen lassen.
Im Moment haben wir 0 Grad und die Sonne scheint.
Der Wind ist aber sehr kalt.


----------



## Fehmi (23. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... wir wohnen an der Küste ! Hier gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter  - nur falsche Kleidung ! Und was man zur Zeit für Kleidung braucht: seht selbst (heute 11.00 in der Nähe von Flensburg). Schöne Sch...... !!!


----------



## Sinned (23. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Eine Woche ALS hinter uns gebracht. Übles Wetter und gerade mal 2 Mefos mit 6 Leuten.
Dafür haben auf der MS NANA die Dorsche gut gebissen. Kleiner aber guter Kutter. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Schroll (24. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mich erst angemeldet und daher neu hier unter euch.
Wir haben in 3 Wochen KW 16 ein Haus nahe horuphaf gemietet. Das ist jetzt das 6 te Jahr in Folge. Immer 16 te Kalenderwoche. das war eigentlich immer Top vom Wetter und Fangerlebniss.
Aber jetzt traue ich mich noch nicht einmal mein Boot mit zu nehmen.
Hoffe das Wetter wird bis dahin. Wie gut war die Ausbeute beim Dorschangeln bisher?
Gruß Schroll


----------



## babsi (24. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bring auf jeden Fall Deinen Pelzmantel mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, der grobe Wettertrend hier sagt das es nach Ostern bergauf geht mit dem Temperaturen.Also in KW 16 sollte es doch langsam mal besser sein.....hoffe ich|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfengott (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also da wir uns wettertechnisch gesehen jetzt also auf Frühling geeinigt haben , die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt , die ersten Dorsche , wenn auch vom Kutter aus , bereits gefangen wurden , habe ich mal eine andere Frage:
Wer von den im Dorschzentrum lebenden oder den häufiger vor Ort anwesenden Bootsanglern ist noch CB-Funk technisch ausgerüstet.;+;+
Als ich im vergangenen Jahr mein älteres Boot gegen die Pilothouse getauscht habe , habe ich das CB Funkgerät natürlich ausgebaut. Jetzt liegt es im Keller und ich frage mich ob es Sinn macht das nochmal zu montieren.
Ich weiss das auf Kegnaes gefunkt wird , denke es wird Babsi sein. Wir hatten auch schon Kontakt als ich auf dem Middelgrund fischte.Von anderen weiss ich es nicht.
Also welche Bootsangler rund um Höruphav,Kegneas,Mommark,Fynshav funken noch CB ??


----------



## renegade1848 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wobei es ja gestern zwar kalt, aber dafuer sehr schoen war. Nur Fisch gab's bei Kaegnes End leider keinen.


----------



## babsi (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Karpfengott,

leider waren wir es nicht, die zusammen gefunkt haben.
Ich habe zwar eine CB-Feststation und eine Handfunke 
"Albrecht AE 2200" Die Geräte liegen aber noch im Schrank.
Ich werde aber die Handfunke in diesem Jahr mit aufs Boot nehmen. Die Feststation werde ich dann auch in diesem Jahr anschließen.
 Wetter: Um 0 Grad, Ostwind und saukalt.


----------



## MWK (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Sinned: Danke für deinen kurzen Bericht und den Hoffnungen die er auslöst . Kannst du euren Dorschausritt evtl. ein wenig näher beschreiben? Grobes Fanggebiet (mir würde schon reichen zu wissen ob ihr euch nach der Ausfahrt links, geradeaus oder rechts gehalten habt und wie lange ihr ca. gefahren seid), Wassertiefe, Köder etc.? 

@ Karfengott: Wir haben kein CB Funk.


----------



## Sinned (25. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Klar, da helfe ich doch gerne. 
Eigentlich nur gerade aus. Denke, das waren so 50 Minuten ausfahrt. Direkt vor, bzw hinter den Netzen der Fischer. Tiefe war so um die 30 Meter. Fängige Köder waren große Gummifische und Pilker.


----------



## MWK (26. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...verstehe - ich nehme an das du hin und wieder eine Fähre vorbei fahren gesehen hast?  Wie viele habt ihr denn gefangen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

riecht ja nach lyø |rolleyes


----------



## Fehmi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... aber Netze bei 30m Tiefe? Oder ist das bei "Eisgang" so? 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Jensemann76 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

wir fahren mit Familie für eine Woche ab dem 20. 04 zum erstenmal nach Als. Boot haben wir uns von Mommark aus gemietet und wollen gerne ein paar Dorsche an die Oberfläche ziehen. 

Ich hoffe, das das Wetter angenehmer wird.

Ich werd hier mal mitlesen und hoffe auf diverse Tipps.


----------



## MWK (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich denke auch Lyo oder gelbe Tonne... Netzte hab ich in der Tiefe gerade an der gelben Tonne schon oft gesehen, glaub nicht das was mit Eis zu tun hat, eher mit den Laichgründen die dort sind...

Das Wetter am WE sind zumindest laut Windfinder ganz gut aus, vorallem Ostermontag. Ich hoffe von den "Einheimischen" fährt mal jemand raus und schaut beim Rechten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich werde Montag mal rausfahren, aber ich fahre rechts rum, denn ich weiss wo die Viecher sich versteckt haben jetzt:q...


----------



## MWK (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sehr gut... ich hoffe du liegst richtig. Ich vermute du fährst noch ein bisschen länger?

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in KW 15 dieses mal zusammen hin zu fahren? Es scheint sich ja ein recht stabiles Hoch aufzubauen - da würde ich mich auch mit der 'to lütt'  dann hin wagen.


----------



## Fehmi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... mit dem "Eisgang" war auch eher als Scherz gemeint - mir kam nur die Verbindung gelb / schwarze Tonne und 30m Tiefe komisch vor; denn die Tonne steht ja da, weil es gerade nicht (!) 30m tief ist.
... ja, die Sonnenstrahlen locken auch heute wieder; eigentlich soll unser Wohnwagen am 01.04. wieder nach Lillebaelt-Camping / Fynshav. Aber ob dann auch schon das Vorzelt aufgebaut wird und die Campingsaison beginnt, ist fraglich. Zuerst müsste man sich einen Erdbohrer für die Zeltheringe besorgen - dann könnte es gehen.
Wenn jetzt doch aus heiterem Himmel der Frühling ausbricht, werden  die 70km von Tarp nach Fynshav eben spontan erledigt. Wenn ihr dann mal auf ein Quicksiver 470CC trefft, das "Seekuh"  heißt, würde es mich freuen, wenn ihr euch als "Boardis" zu erkennen gebt.

Bis bald
Gruß
Frank


----------



## MWK (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... da hast du Recht, sie makiert eine Untiefe, welche eben aus tiefem  Wasser aufsteigt. Halt die Kanten die wir alle und vor allem die Dorsche  so lieben. Bei der Tonne an die ich dachte, verhält es sich genau so  und da standen in der Vergangenheit im Frühjahr häufig Netze...

Wir  sind vom 06.04. an für eine Woche oben, die "to lütt"sieht aus wie ein  Stachelschwein... also wenn die Ruten an Bord sind


----------



## Fehmi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus . Meinst du die untiefentonne links oder rechts von Lyö ( von Fynshav aus gesehen) ?


----------



## Karpfengott (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn ihr dann am WE in KW 15 dort seit , fahren wir uns bestimmt über den Haufen
Ich denke das ich den Weg dorthin auch kenne und euch sehen werde!!!
Komme dann von Höruphav raus und um Kegnaes herum herangebraust.
Ich winke dann mal rüber|wavey:
Vorher hoffen wir mal auf die stabile Hochdrucklage.
Ich kann das Geschrei meines Bootes nach Wasser unter dem Kiel schon nicht mehr ertragen.



MWK schrieb:


> Sehr gut... ich hoffe du liegst richtig. Ich vermute du fährst noch ein bisschen länger?
> 
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja in KW 15 dieses mal zusammen hin zu fahren? Es scheint sich ja ein recht stabiles Hoch aufzubauen - da würde ich mich auch mit der 'to lütt' dann hin wagen.


----------



## MWK (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Frank: Ich dachte eigentlich sogar zuerst an die Fährtonne, bloß passt das von der Anfahrtszeit nicht... Zumindestens wenn Morten nicht gerade mit 4 kn unterwegs war . Vor Lyo gibts doch nur eine oder? Liegt die andere (sozusagen die linke) nicht schon vor Fyn - bin mir nicht sicher?

@Karpfengott: Wir werden auf jeden Fall auch nochmal in Horup Hav slippen. Ich wollte ein bisschen in der Sonderborger Bucht rumtrollen, in der Hoffnung einen Heringsfresser zu erwischen.


----------



## Fehmi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Ne-ne, die linke Tonne ist ca. 9 km von fynshav entfernt und liegt noch etwas vor Lyö. An der rechten Seite liegt dann die andere Tonne. Ich vermute, dass es dort die größeren Kanten gibt. Unsere Truppe treibt sich eher an der linken Tonne rum. Auch dort gibt es gute Ecken . Sowohl rechts von der Tonne vor der Mühle, als auch links von der Tonne etwas in die Bucht rein findet man Super Unterwasser - Strukturen. 
... So hat jeder seine Lieblings - Ecken.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Karpfengott (27. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK
Dann geh mal an Steg 1 zum Günter.Seines Zeichens Flatfiskfisker.Sein Boot heisst "Ballerbude". Ist ein guter Bekannter von mir.ich kenne ihn seit vielen Jahren und er angelt meistens an den Wochenenden auf Örre.Er tuckert immer vom Hafen in Höruphav die rechte Uferseite in Richtung Sonderborg Hafen und dann von Sonderborg aus rechts weiter die Küstenlinie entlang. Ich weiss aber auch das der Bereich hinter dem Sonderborger Hafen , da wo sich der Als Sund wieder etwas verbreitert, so ca. ab der großen Brücke , lohnt. Hier steht immer Hering und die Örre ist nicht weit!! Letzten April ist hier ein Heringsfresser von 101cm !!!! gefangen worden. Foto habe ich von einem Sonderborger Taxifahrer , den ich auch schon länger kenne gesehen !


----------



## MWK (28. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Frank: So beschrieben meinen wir dann die selbe Tonne, also auch die ca. 9 km von Fynshav 
@ Karpfengott: Örre?! Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, Örre = Mefo?! Die von dir beschriebene Stelle ist mir wohl bekannt. Wir haben ja letzten Herbst unheimlich gut im Sund gefangen, allerdings  keinen 101 cm Fisch . Ich werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Karpfengott (28. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK
Richtig,
Örre=Mefo
Bin nur nicht sicher ob ich es richtig geschrieben habe.
Habe leider keine dänischen Buchstaben auf der Tastatur
#c#c#c


MWK schrieb:


> @ Frank: So beschrieben meinen wir dann die selbe Tonne, also auch die ca. 9 km von Fynshav
> @ Karpfengott: Örre?! Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, Örre = Mefo?! Die von dir beschriebene Stelle ist mir wohl bekannt. Wir haben ja letzten Herbst unheimlich gut im Sund gefangen, allerdings  keinen 101 cm Fisch . Ich werde berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## MWK (28. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich dachte immer Mefo = Havørred... Finde "örre" zum merken aber besser


----------



## Karpfengott (28. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da mein Dänisch nicht das allerbeste ist kann ich natürlich keine Gewähr auf die Richtigkeit meiner Aussage geben , aber so nennt sowohl mein Freund Günter , hauptberuflich Fischer (überwiegend Plattfische-Flatfisk) die Meerforelle und Bent, der Taxifahrer aus Sonderborg ,ebenso.
Vielleicht sparen sich die Dänen das Hav aus Havörred und sprechen das -d- am Ende nicht aus.#c
Demnach könnten sie den Fisch einfach deutsch übersetzt Forelle nennen.Örred-Forelle??Havörred-Meerforelle??;+
Bent sagt immer, wenn du dänisch reden willst nimm einen heißen Stein in den Mund und fang an zu reden ohne ihn aus zu spucken.
Da fällt dann Örre leichter als Havörred.
Wahnsinn zu welchen Diskussionen uns der lange Winter zwingt|bla:


MWK schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Mefo = Havørred... Finde "örre" zum merken aber besser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Havørred = Meerforelle
Der Dåne spricht das d als L, also sprich "Hauforell"


----------



## Karpfengott (28. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke an die Einheimischen!
Da waren wir ja garnicht sooooooo weit weg!!
Aber ist eh nicht mein Fisch.
Meiner ist der Torsk.Ich hoffe das wenigstens das richtig ist!!|kopfkrat


matze2004 schrieb:


> Havørred = Meerforelle
> Der Dåne spricht das d als L, also sprich "Hauforell"


----------



## renegade1848 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tscha, Woche auf Als ist 'rum. Ganze Zeit ziemlich scharfer Ostwind, der sich (natürlich) erst gestern Abend legte. Heute morgen dann Ententeich, aber da war natürlich schon einpacken und Abfahrt angesagt. Aufgrund der Bedingungen waren die meisten Stellen, die ich mir so vorher ausgeguckt hatte, nicht wirklich befischbar.

Kurzum: Schneider!

Aber scheen war's trotzdem...


----------



## energ1e (31. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh man..ich kriege echt ne Kriese. Dieser verdammte Winter soll sich endlich verziehen >.<
Wir sind ab dem 14. für eine Woche da und wie es ausschaut gibt es keine Besserung. Wenn es sich die nächsten Tage net bessert, dann werd ich wohl versuchen das ganze zu stornieren, denn dafür möchte ich echt keine 800€ bezahlen. Das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld -.-'
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## bombe220488 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich denke in 14 Tagen sieht das dann wirklich anders aus, also ruhig bleiben 

Ich sortier auch schon zum 12 mal meine Kisten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

in 14 tagen ist der frühling da! ich fahre morgen fürh raus und werde die dorsche aus den winterschlaf holen. bericht folgt.


----------



## bombe220488 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> in 14 tagen ist der frühling da! ich fahre morgen fürh raus und werde die dorsche aus den winterschlaf holen. bericht folgt.




da freue ich mich ja schon auf den Bericht 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Karpfengott (31. März 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da schliesse ich mich den Erwartungsfrohen an und warte sehnsüchtig auf Matzes Bericht .
@Matze , hoffe du warst erfolgreich und hast ein paar der Burschen für den Rest der wartenden übrig gelassen.#6


----------



## Fehmi (1. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Endlich:
Bei schönstem Wetter wieder angefangen Zweitwohnsitz in Fynshav einzurichten; Vorzelt, Fußboden und Boot fehlen zwar noch, aber der Anfang ist gemacht. Super Sonnenschein! Tolles Wetter  - aber einfach zu kalt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Karpfengott (1. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Fehmi.
Super und ich beneide dich!
Wir sehen uns nächste Woche!!
Hoffentlich hast du bis dahin schon ein paar schöne Fische landen können!!


----------



## Karpfengott (1. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Fehmi
Kann ich mich auch spontan für eine Nacht auf "deinen Platz" stellen oder besser voranmelden?
Komme nächste Woche Freitag,12.04 und wenn unser Boot endlich wieder Wasser unterm Kiel hat und fest gemacht in seiner Box in Höruphav schwimmt , muss ich mich mit dem Womo für eine Nacht auf einen Platz stellen.


----------



## MWK (2. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Frank: Danke für die sonnigen Eindrücke... das macht Mut!!!

Andere Frage...bin ich der einzige, der schon seid gestern Abend zum 10 Mal geguckt hat, ob ein bestimmter Bericht des gestrigen Tages gepostet wurde?  

Sorry Matze will nicht nerven... aber die Vorfreude lässt mich langsam abdrehen.


----------



## bombe220488 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich gucke und warte auch 

Bei dem Wetter würde ich nach dem langen warten aber auch draußen bleiben


----------



## malstrom (2. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das sieht ja auch recht Mefohaft aus! tolles wetter Fehmi.


----------



## Fehmi (2. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Wetter ist wirklich besser geworden; viele Sonnenstunden; aber Wassertemperatur von zwei Grad bremst die Beißlaune .

Gruß
Frank


----------



## onyx134 (4. April 2013)

*Kleiner Belt aktuell*

Hallo zusammen!

In vierzehn Tagen gehts mal wieder raus auf den kleinen Belt von Fynshav aus.

Wie siehts denn aktuell aus mit den Dorschen und MeFo´s?

Habe auch gelesen dass bisschen was an Lachsen da sein soll in der westlichen Ostsee. Oder ists da eher schlecht für im kleinen Belt?

Wer war denn schon draußen und kann berichten?#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So sorry,ich war 3 Tage unterwegs mit der Color Fantasy in Oslo,daher folgt der Bericht mit verspätung.Aber zu berichten gibts leider garnix,wir haben mit 3 Mann nich ein maßigen Dorsch gefangen.Die 2 Tage zuvor wurde aber auf der MS Nana sehr gut gefangen...das habe ich selber gesehen.Die Fische wurden alle so um 30-35m gefangen.Ich habe es in dieser Tiefe nicht probiert. Das Wasser war noch bei 1 Grad, es wird noch 2-3 Wochen dauern bis die Fänge wieder besser werden.


----------



## Karpfengott (5. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, schön von dir zu hören.
Wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht!!!
Aber was sind das für schlechte News,keine Fische#q
Ich hoffe du liegst mit deiner Prognose falsch und es wird ab nächster Woche schon besser!!#6
Übrigens,FEHMI hat mich bestens versorgt,brauchst aslo nicht mehr aktiv werden!Trotzdem Danke.
@Fehmi
mit deinen infos habe ich jetzt quasi "Schneider frei-Garantie",Danke#6#6


matze2004 schrieb:


> So sorry,ich war 3 Tage unterwegs mit der Color Fantasy in Oslo,daher folgt der Bericht mit verspätung.Aber zu berichten gibts leider garnix,wir haben mit 3 Mann nich ein maßigen Dorsch gefangen.Die 2 Tage zuvor wurde aber auf der MS Nana sehr gut gefangen...das habe ich selber gesehen.Die Fische wurden alle so um 30-35m gefangen.Ich habe es in dieser Tiefe nicht probiert. Das Wasser war noch bei 1 Grad, es wird noch 2-3 Wochen dauern bis die Fänge wieder besser werden.


----------



## lsski (5. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Fische stehen wahrscheinlich so tief weil das Wasser dort unten jetzt wärmer ist als 1 °C 

:m Am besten mal Löcher suchen und Fische fangen.


----------



## onyx134 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich denke auch dass die bessere Variante jetzt sein wird, es tiefer zu probieren. Unten hat es vier Grad.

Biite Jungs, ich brauch jetzt Infos von Euch, wenn Ihr dort wart. Ich bin schon ganz kibbelig. Das letzte Mal war im September...


----------



## bombe220488 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Matze,

wie sah es sonst so aus Menge der Fisch ok ? Viel "Kleinfisch" lässt ja auch hoffen 

denke auch das noch die tieferen bereiche erfolgsversprechender sind zurzeit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also, die Dorsche sind sicher da,und auch in guten Größen. Allerdings sitzen die noch sehr tief von 25-35m, beissen sehr träge und sind auch noch vereinzelnt im Laichgeschäft.Wir müssen noch ein wenig geduld haben mit den jungs, Wasser bei 4-5 Grad und es wird besser.Ich bin jetzt dabei meine ARVOR 230 aus den Winterschlaf zu holen und hoffe mitte April wieder starten zu können.Berichte folgen...#h


----------



## bombe220488 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn meine Prüfung gut abläuft komme ich hoffentlich auch Mitte/Ende April los


----------



## MWK (6. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nabend Männer,
müde vom ganzen Tag auf See, trotzdem einen kurzen Bericht vom heutigen Tag. Wir mussten die Dorsche heute echt suchen... waren an der Fährtonne, vor Lyö und Äero. 7 gute Dorsche waren es am Ende, der beste hatte 9 Pfund!!! (Fotos gibt's später klappt mit dem IPad nit). Dazu kamen einige kleine, die wieder schwimmen... Tiefe zwischen 20-40 Meter... Meine neue Schraube ist der Hammer - 19 kn voll beladen  Morgen auf Mefo...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hört sich doch gut an.Ich war auch gerade im Hafen als ihr wieder rausgeslippt habt.Leider zu spät geschaltet das ihr es wart mit der to lütt...


----------



## Fehmi (6. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... und ich konnte beim reinslippen mal hallo sagen  - und musste dann bei super Angelwetter mein Vorzelt aufbauen; na toll !!! - aber bald ...
Petri Heil für den Rest der Woche
Frank


----------



## energ1e (7. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na Petri zu den Fängen! Das ist doch schonmal ein guter Start!
Mit was habt ihr bei der Tiefe gefischt bzw was hat die Drift zugelassen. 
Für unseren Trip nächste Woche sieht die Wetterprognose ja sehr gut aus. Bis zu 16°C und schwacher bis mäßiger Wind. Ich hoffe die haben recht =)
Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit Platten aus? Geht da momentan was?
Und falls noch jmd. lust auf einen kurzfristigen Dänemark Urlaub hat..es steht noch nicht ganz fest, aber wie es scheint haben wir ein Boot über, da bei uns 2 Leute abgesprungen sind. Falls Interesse besteht einfach ne PN. 
Viel Erfolg noch allen!


----------



## MWK (7. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nabend Männer,
unfassbar aber wahr, heute muss ich eine Nullnummer melden! Wir haben wegen des Winds in Sonderborg geslippt, im Hafen war nicht ein Dorsch... auch die befischbaren Kanten in der Sonderborger Bucht brachten kein Erfolg. Dann wieder rauf Richtung Sund, im Herbst haben wir ja hier wahnsinnig gefangen, aber nichts! Alle "geheim" Spots abgeklappert... Naja eine kleine Mefo hatten wir - aber nicht der Rede Wert.
Der Plan für morgen bei hoffentlich wenig Wind, Fynshav slippen und dann rüber, noch ein 9 Pfünder fangen .
@ Matze: Haben dich leider nicht gesehen - nächstes Mal...


----------



## Fehmi (7. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus
Viel Glück morgen; könnte ja noch klappen; sieht so aus, als geht dann der Wind reichlich rauf - und das wird für "tu lütt" dann vermutlich zu kabbelig.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Karpfengott (8. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

:vik:Hey Markus,
die Burschen haben erst am Freitag einen Termin!!!
Vorher lassen die sich nicht blicken.
Die kennen mich und kommen erst wenn ich wieder im Hafen von Höruphav liege!:q:q:q
Aber Spass beiseite,hört sich nicht so gut an.Ich hoffe das ich ab Freitag etwas mehr zu berichten habe.
Da im Sonderborger Hafen keine Dorsche waren ist wohl auch kein Hering da?? Fangen will ich die nicht , nur die Dorsche die danach rauben!
Habt ihr denn auch die tiefen Stellen in der Sonderborgbucht beangelt??Da sind auch einige interessante Löcher die um die 30mtr liegen und die haben schon manch guten Fisch gebracht,Und die tiefe Rinne zwischen Kegnaes Windmühlen und Als ? 22-26mtr ?;+
Naja wir werden sehen.
Viel Glück bei der Suche nach den 9 Pfündern!!
Ich hoffe ihr habt bis Freitag besseres zu berichten.
Petrie Heil


MWK schrieb:


> Nabend Männer,
> unfassbar aber wahr, heute muss ich eine Nullnummer melden! Wir haben wegen des Winds in Sonderborg geslippt, im Hafen war nicht ein Dorsch... auch die befischbaren Kanten in der Sonderborger Bucht brachten kein Erfolg. Dann wieder rauf Richtung Sund, im Herbst haben wir ja hier wahnsinnig gefangen, aber nichts! Alle "geheim" Spots abgeklappert... Naja eine kleine Mefo hatten wir - aber nicht der Rede Wert.
> Der Plan für morgen bei hoffentlich wenig Wind, Fynshav slippen und dann rüber, noch ein 9 Pfünder fangen .
> @ Matze: Haben dich leider nicht gesehen - nächstes Mal...


----------



## MWK (8. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Als-Fans,
der Tag heute begann perfekt. Waren die ersten im Hafen und hatten eine tolle Ausfahrt in die aufgehende morgen Sonne. Nach 30 Minuten am Angelplatz angekommen, schicke ich mein Kopyto auf Tauchstation. Grundkontakt, kurbeln, Fisch! Ein schöner Brummer kommt hoch. In dem Moment dachten wir, dass es heute richtig abgeht... Aber Pustekuchen, es war wieder recht zäh. Dafür haben wir nur Große gefangen (9Stck.), alle mit GuFi, der größte 81 cm allerdings recht schlank... rund die Hälfte hatte allerdings noch Laich drin :-(.
Morgen versuchen wir es wieder auf Trutten... müssen vor dem Wind flüchten.

@KG: Der Hafen war wirklich wie Tod. Ich dachte 2-3 mal einen Heringsschwärmchen auf dem Schreiber gehabt zu habe, konnte ihn aber nicht stellen, auch keine Räuber im Schlepptau. Kaegnes und die tiefen Löcher konnten wir gestern windbedingt nicht beangeln.


----------



## MWK (9. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Guten Abend,
was ein Wind, gemeldet waren 5 es waren aber 7 Bft plus Böhen! Heute musste man schon ganz schön bekloppt sein um Bootsangeln zu gehen. Wir haben zum ersten mal in Augustenborg geslippt, super Slippe. Ein netter Däne machte uns Mut, die ersten Heringe seien im Hafen und viele Mefos gefangen worden... beide Spezies konnten wir nicht nachweisen. An schleppen war nicht zu denken, der ganze Boden im Fjord kommt hoch und alles ist verkrautet. Dennoch haben wir bestimmt 2000 Würfe gemacht an allen vielversprechenden Stömungskanten, Riffen etc. Wir haben gezielt die warmen Bereiche aufgesucht und beangelt - ohne Erfolg. Das beste war unsere Mittagspause im Windschatten. Wir sind an Land gegangen und haben uns was leckeres auf unserem Gaskocher gemacht, dann noch ein schöner Mittagsschlaf. Tja aber wieder Schneider...
Morgen? Immer noch Wind und keine Ideen mehr... ausschlafen und dann schaun ma mal...


----------



## pawofischfinder (10. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich lese Eure Berichte schon seit
einiger Zeit mit großem Interesse.
Selbst habe ich mich noch nicht gemeldet,
da mein "Jagdrevier" Aerö ist, das natürlich
nicht weit weg ist.
Fahre schon seit 20 Jahren jedes Jahr hin,
Samstag wieder für 2 Wochen.
Ich dachte, man trifft sich vieleicht im Hafen,
wenn ich auf die Fähre warte. Aber jetzt am
Wochenende liegt die Fähre im Dock, wir müssen
über Svendborg fahren.
Ich wünsche Allen, die das Glück haben, dieses
Jahr noch in DK angeln zu dürfen,
viel Petri Heil!!


----------



## Karpfengott (10. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@MWK
Ist schon seltsam dieses Jahr, so einen zähen Saisonbeginn hatten wir die letzten Jahre nicht .
Fehmi berichtete gestern auch Bft 7-8 aus Fynshav.
Da brauchst du ans Bootsangeln wirklich keinen Gedanken mehr verschwenden.
Und Danke für die Infos aus dem Sonderborg Hafen und rund um Kegneas.
Da ich ja Freitag nachmittag vor Ort bin werde ich nach Möglichkeit sofort selber auf die Suche nach den Burschen gehen , aber eueren bisherigen erfahrungen nach wirds nicht einfach.
Die letzten Meldungen das Wetter für Sonderborg betreffend machen leicht Hoffnungen.
Wind SSW 15km drehend auf SO und später S, dann 20km.
Anfang der neuen Woche Sonne pur.
Lass mich mal überraschen.
Euch doch noch ein paar dicke Brummer.
Petrie Heil


MWK schrieb:


> Hey Als-Fans,
> der Tag heute begann perfekt. Waren die ersten im Hafen und hatten eine tolle Ausfahrt in die aufgehende morgen Sonne. Nach 30 Minuten am Angelplatz angekommen, schicke ich mein Kopyto auf Tauchstation. Grundkontakt, kurbeln, Fisch! Ein schöner Brummer kommt hoch. In dem Moment dachten wir, dass es heute richtig abgeht... Aber Pustekuchen, es war wieder recht zäh. Dafür haben wir nur Große gefangen (9Stck.), alle mit GuFi, der größte 81 cm allerdings recht schlank... rund die Hälfte hatte allerdings noch Laich drin :-(.
> Morgen versuchen wir es wieder auf Trutten... müssen vor dem Wind flüchten.
> 
> @KG: Der Hafen war wirklich wie Tod. Ich dachte 2-3 mal einen Heringsschwärmchen auf dem Schreiber gehabt zu habe, konnte ihn aber nicht stellen, auch keine Räuber im Schlepptau. Kaegnes und die tiefen Löcher konnten wir gestern windbedingt nicht beangeln.


----------



## onyx134 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ab nächsten Donnerstag sind wir auch in Fynshav. Mal schauen wie sich bis dahin alles entwickelt hat. Das Wetter soll ja besser un vorallem wärmer werden. Auch das Wasser steht kurz vor 4 Grad.
Sieht eh so aus als ob die Dorsche und Trutten auf uns warten...|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Endlich milde Temperaturen in Sicht...#6 nächste Woche ist FRUKKE klar und dann gehts wieder los....


----------



## Karpfengott (11. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wurde aber auch Zeit,oder.
Sollte der Endlos Winter endlich vorbei sein??
Ich bin morgen am Start und soooooooo schlecht sieht es nicht aus!!
Schaut mal hier:
Donnerstag 11.04.2013:
Uhrzeit Windrichtung Windstärke Böen Wellenhöhen Signifikantes Wetter 0:00 UhrSE460.8-1.2mSprÃ¼hregen6:00 UhrSSW1-250-0.5mSprÃ¼hregen12:00 UhrESE3-44-50.5-0.8mSprÃ¼hregen18:00 UhrENE450.5-0.8mSprÃ¼hregen
Freitag 12.04.2013:
Uhrzeit Windrichtung Windstärke Böen Wellenhöhen Signifikantes Wetter 0:00 UhrENE2-350-0.5mNebel6:00 Uhr12:00 UhrW34-50-0.5mSprÃ¼hregen18:00 Uhr
Samstag 13.04.2013:
Uhrzeit Windrichtung Windstärke Böen Wellenhöhen Signifikantes Wetter 0:00 UhrSSE2-340-0.5mSchauer6:00 Uhr12:00 UhrW2-34-50-0.5mSchauer18:00 Uhr
Sonntag 14.04.2013:
Uhrzeit Windrichtung Windstärke Böen Wellenhöhen Signifikantes Wetter 0:00 UhrW3-450.5-0.8mdiesig6:00 Uhr12:00 UhrSE3-44-50.5-0.8mtrocken18:00 Uhr





matze2004 schrieb:


> Endlich milde Temperaturen in Sicht...#6 nächste Woche ist FRUKKE klar und dann gehts wieder los....


----------



## Fehmi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... was weiß ein Karfengott schon vom Dorsch-Angeln; wenn das klappen soll, ist wohl eine Namensänderung fällig !!!
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Karpfengott (11. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vom Dorschangeln habe ich doch keine Ahnung.#cich komm nur mal so am Wasser vorbei und werfe ein bisschen Metall hinein.Komisch das da schon mal was dran hängt wenn ich es wieder rausziehen will. Ab wieviel Kilo muss ich den Namen denn ändern??|kopfkrat
Und welchen schlägst du dann vor?

:q:q:q




Fehmi schrieb:


> ... was weiß ein Karfengott schon vom Dorsch-Angeln; wenn das klappen soll, ist wohl eine Namensänderung fällig !!!
> Gruß
> Frank


----------



## Fehmi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... eigentlich hätte es schon beim Kauf des ersten Pilkers einen anderen Namen geben müssen. Welchen? - "Kuga" wäre doch nicht schlecht !!!


----------



## MWK (12. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,
ich musste meine tägliche Berichterstattung leider einstellen, da ich mein Immunsystem nicht mit dem Dreckswetter klargekommen ist und ich seither flach auf Hütte lag. So haben wir nun auch einen Tag früher abgebrochen :-(
Die Jungs waren Mittwoch und Donnerstag nochmal los - allerdings bis auf ein paar kleine Dorsche nichts mehr. Mefo ging gar nichts... Allen anderen in den nächsten Tagen mehr Erfolg!
Bis demnächst,
Markus


----------



## Karpfengott (12. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, jetzt sitze ich also hier in meinem Womo fuer eine Nacht auf dem Lillebaelt Camping und bewundere die ruhige See vor Fynshav. gerade sind zwei kleine Angelboote in den Hafen ein gelaufen , bin mal gespannt ob die Burschen was gefangen haben. Da mein Boot in Hoeruphav liegt kann ich jetzt hier leider nicht rausfahren  In Hoeruphav sah es vorhin beim Slippen nicht ganz so ruhig aus aber ersten Aussagen von einem Fischer auf Steg 4 sollen Fische da  sein. Er sagte er habe sie beim reinfahren heute morgen bei 24 mtr.  nahe der  alten Faehrstelle auf Kegnaes auf dem Schirm gehabt..Naja, habe die Stelle flacher in erinnerung und ausserdem sehr selten Fische so weit im Hav gehabt , aber man kann ja nie wissen.

 Aber morgen gehts den Dorschen an den Kragen. Bin mal gespannt ob Fehmi sich doch noch traut und mit fahrt Aber er hat bestimmt Sorge das er mir nachher einen  ehrenvollen neuen Namen geben  muss.Warum es ausgerechnet der Name seines Autos werden soll ??? Keine Ahnung.
Jens , der Inhaber des Campings hat gerade die neuesten Windmeldungen auf Windguru.dk nachgesehen.Morgen vormittag Bft2 , gegen Mittag bis 4 auffrischend , gegen 18.00 dann wieder sehr ruhig. Sonntag vergleichbar , die naechste Woche soll es leider wieder staerker winden. Wir werden sehen und ich hoffe euch ein paar schoene Bilder mit noch schoeneren Fischen praesentieren zu koennen
@ MWK , gute Besserung und schade das wir uns verpasst haben.


----------



## Karpfengott (12. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ach so , noch ein kleiner Hinweis, falls morgen jemand in Hoeruphav slippen will vergesst es besser. Im Hafen ist die Hoelle los. Grosses Fruehjahrsreinslippen und Maste stellen. Der Hafen wird von 08.00 bis 18.00 fuer den Autoverkehr gesperrt.
Petrie Heil


----------



## Karpfengott (12. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ach so , noch ein kleiner Hinweis, falls morgen jemand in Hoeruphav slippen will vergesst es besser. Im Hafen ist die Hoelle los. Grosses Fruehjahrsreinslippen und Maste stellen. Der Hafen wird von 08.00 bis 18.00 fuer den Autoverkehr gesperrt.
Petrie Heil


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...und ich war zu der Zeit im Hafen und habe gesehen das die beiden Boote auch Dorsche dabei hatten.Ich tippe es waren so 10 Stk pro Boot.Naja ab morgen wird Frukke klar gemacht....Endlich gehts los....


----------



## Karpfengott (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und vor ca. 30 min. sind bei dichtem Nebel zwei rausgefahren . Hoffe die Jung haben glueck und fangen.Sehen konnte ich sie wegen des Nebels nicht , aber um so besser hoeren:q
Dann mach ich mich doch gleich auf in den Hafen. Mal sehen ob ich Matze mit Frukke treffe.  |wavey:
Spaeter hoffe ich natürlich live von schoenen  Dorschen berichten zu können.
Bis dahin allen Petrie Heil
#6


----------



## Riesenangler (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin. Ich bin vor 8 Jahren das letzte mal in Fynshav gewesen. ich wollte mal wieder da hin und möchte mal fragen ob der Zeltplatz in Naldmose noch immer Boote vermietet ? Ich bin früher immer ganz gern dorthin gefahren weil es nicht zu weit war und man in drei bis fünf stunden auchmal locker auf einen Nachmittag losfahren konnte und man am Abend da war um am nächsten Morgen zu fischen. Leider ist das mit meiner Truppe eingeschlafen als man anfing mit Trawlern im Kleinen Belt zu fischen und die Fänge dann total ausblieben. Wann ist denn zur Zeit die beste Zeit hinzufahren , und von wo kann man Abends auch mal gut mit der Brandungsrute fischen? Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

das mit Frukke treffen kønnte schwierig werden,hab erst nåchste Woche Krantermin....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so hier paar Bilder vom polieren heute.....morgen dann Antifouling und dann gehts nächste Woche ins Wasser....endlich....#6


----------



## freibadwirt (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sehr schönes Boot Matze
sagt mal gibts in Fynshavn und Umgebung Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für 1 oder 2 Nächte. Im Ferienhaus ist das immer irgendwie blöde.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fehmi (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Matze
... "Doppel-Frukke", oder?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@fehmi
ja auf dem ersten Foto.....Frauke poliert Frukke....hat sie gut gemacht....morgen noch Antifouling malen und dann bin ich startklar.....


----------



## energ1e (14. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey leute! Wir sind heute angekommen und haben über wrs gebucht. ich muss sagen..Top service!! Und die unterkunft erst..damit hätten wir echt nicht gerechnet. Kann ich bestens empfehlen. Aber nun zum fischen. Da es uns schon in den finger gejuckt hat, sind wir gleich in unsere wathosen und mit der rute an den strand auf mefo. Leider hat es in den 2 std leider noch net geklappt aber damit haben auch iwie schon gerechnet  morgen geht es dann raus aufs meer erstmal auf dorsch. Ich werde mich melden sobald ich die burschen in der pfanne liegen habe  habt ihr vllt. Noch ein paar gute stellen für mefo vom land aus? Und beim schleppen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

juhuuuu ich bin fertig....morgen ruf ich den Kran an....Leider geil....#h


----------



## energ1e (15. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurzer bericht von heute. Top wetter. Kaum wind. 19 dorsche aaaber alle untermaßig -.- ..kann nur besser werden. Hat schon wer die großdorschschwärme gesichtet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So...FRUKKE ist wieder im Hafen....ENDLICH !!! jetzt gehts dann bald den Dorschen an den Kragen#6


----------



## Chrisi04 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh ein Luftschiff 

Auf eine gute Saison und hoffentlich viel schönes Angelwetter.


----------



## energ1e (16. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tag 2
Bis zum mittag hatte wir wieder gut 20 untermaßig, bis wir nun endlich die großdorsche gefunden haben. heute konnten wir in knapp 4 stunden 13 pfund dorschfilet erbeuten. Morgen haben wir dann den ganzen tag zeit und da hoffen wir natürlich auf mind. die doppelte menge 
@matze: frukke sieht top aus -frisch poliert!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hört sich doch gut an, die Dorsche kommen langsam in Fahrt #6


----------



## Jensemann76 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



energ1e schrieb:


> Tag 2
> Bis zum mittag hatte wir wieder gut 20 untermaßig, bis wir nun endlich die großdorsche gefunden haben. heute konnten wir in knapp 4 stunden 13 pfund dorschfilet erbeuten. Morgen haben wir dann den ganzen tag zeit und da hoffen wir natürlich auf mind. die doppelte menge
> @matze: frukke sieht top aus -frisch poliert!


 
Moin,

wo wart Ihr denn?

Wir kommen Samstag an und werden ab Sonntag unser Glück probieren.


----------



## energ1e (17. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tag 3 
Heute morgen ging es wieder gut los. Bis um 10 uhr konnten wir 13 gute dorsche fangen. Ab 10 war dann nix mehr und wir sind gegen mittag rein gefahren. Nach einer 3 stündigen mittagspause ging es dann wieder raus und siehe da..in den 2 stunden am nachmittag waren sie wieder aktiver und wir konnten am ende des tages das fangergebnis vom vortag überbieten und hatten 16 pfund dorschfilet in der tasche  Aber unser erfolg hat sich schnell rumgesprochen und es tummelten sich 8 boote in unserer nähe rum. Nur iwie wollten die nicht so fangen  
@jensemann: wenn ich hier jetzt poste wo wir standen dann steht da die nächsten tage sicherlich die doppelte anzahl. Wenn ihr bei wrs gebucht habt dann bekommt ihr alle nötigen infos. Ausserdem können die burschen am sonntag schon viel flacher stehen, denn das wasser erwärmt sich momentan sehr schnell.


----------



## Jensemann76 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



energ1e schrieb:


> Tag 3
> Heute morgen ging es wieder gut los. Bis um 10 uhr konnten wir 13 gute dorsche fangen. Ab 10 war dann nix mehr und wir sind gegen mittag rein gefahren. Nach einer 3 stündigen mittagspause ging es dann wieder raus und siehe da..in den 2 stunden am nachmittag waren sie wieder aktiver und wir konnten am ende des tages das fangergebnis vom vortag überbieten und hatten 16 pfund dorschfilet in der tasche  Aber unser erfolg hat sich schnell rumgesprochen und es tummelten sich 8 boote in unserer nähe rum. Nur iwie wollten die nicht so fangen
> @jensemann: wenn ich hier jetzt poste wo wir standen dann steht da die nächsten tage sicherlich die doppelte anzahl. Wenn ihr bei wrs gebucht habt dann bekommt ihr alle nötigen infos. Ausserdem können die burschen am sonntag schon viel flacher stehen, denn das wasser erwärmt sich momentan sehr schnell.


 
Moin,
verständlich, wir bekommen unser Boot von Mommark aus. Da ich zum ersten mal dort bin, hab ich mir den Angelführer der Rapsbande gegönnt. Werden erstmal die angepriessenen Stellen anfahren. Mal sehen wie es wird.

Wie ist denn das Wetter???


----------



## energ1e (19. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich schreibe dir am samstag mal eine pn. Da ist unser letzter angeltag. Das wetter ist eigentlich top und soll auch erstmal so bleiben. Bis auf gestern und heute morgen/mittag, da war es sehr windig und wir konnten nur unter land bleiben. Deshalb sind wir auch nicht rausgefahren. Heut nachmittag soll es etwas weniger werden und da wollen wir nochmal raus, bevor wir morgen dann richtig zuschlagen


----------



## Jensemann76 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



energ1e schrieb:


> Ich schreibe dir am samstag mal eine pn. Da ist unser letzter angeltag. Das wetter ist eigentlich top und soll auch erstmal so bleiben. Bis auf gestern und heute morgen/mittag, da war es sehr windig und wir konnten nur unter land bleiben. Deshalb sind wir auch nicht rausgefahren. Heut nachmittag soll es etwas weniger werden und da wollen wir nochmal raus, bevor wir morgen dann richtig zuschlagen


 
Alles klar, ich wünsche euch dann noch einen schönen erfolgreichen Angeltag.

Habt ihr eigentlich nur Dorsch gefangen oder gab es auch was anderes??? Was ist eigentlich mit Hering???


----------



## Karpfengott (20. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo liebe Als-Freunde.:vik:

Leider konnte ich mich während meiner Woche in Höruphav via Internet nicht melden und den eigentlich versprochenen "Liveticker von der Dorschfront " nicht starten.Keine Internetverbindung.Naja, ich hätte euch wohl doch nur gelangweilt#q
Um es kurz zu machen, ich kann den Eindruck von Boardie MWK nur bestätigen.
Sonderborgbucht , rund um Kegnaes , Als Sund und der Sonderborghafen nahezu totes Land.
Die Fischer im Hafen von Höruphav und andere Bootsangler im Hafen berichteten das selbe.
Gefangen wurde nur vor Fynshav und das wohl nicht schlecht.
Glückwunsch an die Kollegen.
Glücklicherweise bin ich in zwei Wochen wieder am Start und kann das schlechte Ergebnis hoffentlich wieder gut machen.
Für den weiteren Verlauf der Saison habe ich mir ab 3.Maiwoche dann auch als Ausgangspunkt für meine Dorschjagden Fynshav ins Visier genommen.
Fehmi hat mich da auf den Geschmack gebracht und die Gegebenheiten sind nicht schlecht.
Ich lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## energ1e (22. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Fänge in Fynshavn waren schlecht - gut! ^^ 
Ausser uns haben alle über schlechte Dorschfänge geklagt 

Kleines Fazit unsere Angeltour:
Unsere Erwartungen wurden übertroffen. Bei Frank von WRS waren wir in Besten Händen. Top Service und klasse Ausrüstung (Boot, Echolot, etc..). Das Ferienhaus was er uns vermittelt hat hätte nicht besser sein können. Kleines Minus waren die Nebenkosten vom Ferienhaus, die für 1 Woche mit 109€ doch ziemlich hoch waren. Ich weiss ja nicht wie teurer das Heizöl in Dänemark ist aber 1,60€ für 1 Liter...bei uns zahlt man 0,80€. 
Zur momentanen Fischsituation..es ist noch nicht viel da, aber wenn man sich die Tipps zu Herzen nimmt uns sich ein wenig mit dem Echolot auskennt ist auf jeden Fall Fisch garantiert! 
An Steilkanten sowie in der Nähe von Klein-Fischschwärmen halten sich so gut wie immer die Großen auf, denn die haben schließlich Hunger =)
Ich lade demnächst mal ein paar Bilder von unsere Tour hoch.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## energ1e (22. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So hier mal ein paar Fotos


Unser Haus




Top Ausblick




Das Boot




Gute Aussichten auf dem Echo =)








Tag 1

Leider ohne Fisch. Wir mussten uns erstmal warm Angeln 

Tag 2




Tag 3 (Vormittag)




Tag3 (Nachmittag/Abend)




Tag 4 und 5 (konnten wir leider nur so verbringen)




Tag 6 (konnten erst ab Mittag raus)




Die verzweifelte Jagt nach der Mefo




Sowas sieht man in Deutschland nicht^^




Unsere Ausbeute waren 30 Pfund Dorschfilet, 5 Wittlinge und eine Handvoll Platten die ab und zu mal am Pilker hingen =)
Wir werden mit Sicherheit wieder kommen, aber dieses Jahr wird es wohl nichts mehr =/
Viel Erfolg noch allen, die in der nächsten Zeit rausfahren.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Tobi, schöne Bilder und einen schönen Angelurlaub hattet ihr hier ja !!!|rolleyes

Übrigens ist das Heizöl hier wirklich doppelt so teuer als in Deutschland....wie so vieles was hier teurer ist.....|uhoh:


Gruß


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mich nach der Situation im Sonderborger Hafen erkundigen. Wollte vom 09-12.05 in Sonderburg Urlaub machen und auf dem Campingplatz übernachten. Desweiteren wollte ich abchecken ob ich in der Marina mein Schlauchboot legen kann , um von dort ein wenig zum angeln zu starten. Wollte die Küste abfahren um auf Meerforelle und Dorsch zu schleppen. Natürlich würde ich auch gern den Hafen einmal mit Gummifisch vom Boot abklopfen - leider habe ich jetzt in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es nun verboten ist dort zu angeln. Stimmt das so? Würde mich nicht wundern bei den Verhältnissen die dort letztes Jahr geherrscht haben.

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## bombe220488 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fährt jemand die nächsten Tage oder am we los? 
Ich möchte evtl am 1. Mai mal vorbeikommen aber die Fänge sind ja noch nicht sooo berauschend


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Fänge werden jetzt mit steigender Wassertemperatur besser. Ich fahre am Freitag mal raus, da ist hier Feiertag#6


----------



## bombe220488 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Überlege noch ob ich mit meinem Kahn nach Neustadt oder fynshav fahre.
In beiden gebieten bin ich Neuling


----------



## Jensemann76 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

wir sind ja jetzt schon seit Sonntag hier und hatten bislang noch kein Glück. 

Links und rechts von Mommark und am Pöls Rev ist tote Hose, auf dem Aero Berg haben wir ein paar Wittlinge und ein paar kleine Dorsche gefangen.


----------



## Karpfengott (25. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@BonzaiAction
Bin vor einer Woche noch im Sonderborger Hafen gewesen,totes Land#q#c
Boardie MWK war ebenfalls die Woche oder zwei vorher dort, ebenso totes Land.
das Wasser war dort , wie übrigens in der gesamten Sonderborgbucht noch sehr kalt. 2,1 bis 2,9 Grad.Keine Fische.
Da sich das Wasser aber jetzt täglich erwärmt wird es in der Sonderborgbucht auch sicher besser.hatte vereinzelt schon kleine Gruppen Heringe auf dem Schirm.Wenn die sich jetzt vermehrt einstellen ist auch der Dorsch bald da.
In der letzten Woche wurden wohl vereinzelt Mefos im Sund gefangen .
Wenn du aus dem Yachthafen von Sonderborg mit deinem Schlauch auslaüfst, klopf die steilen Kanten rechts vom Yachthafen in Richtung Schloss ab,gaht steil ab auf 11-17mtr Richtung Fahrrinne zum Hafen..Mit dem Gufi werden dort an den Kanten immer gute Fische gefangen.Gegenüber ist eine Untiefentonne. Hier hast du Hügel und Kanten die schnell abwechseln und auch immer Fische bringen.
Hoffentlich steigen die Temperaturen weiter, dann wirst du nicht leer ausgehen..Viel Erfolg
Bin nächste Woche auch wieder am Start.#6

Von einem Verbot im Hafen zu angeln weiss ich nichts aber die Verhältnisse dort sind manchmal schlimmer als im Forellenpuff. Da kommt dann kaum noch ein Boot hindurch.Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es dort Einschränkungen gäbe.
Weiss jemand was genaueres?


BonzaiAction76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte mich nach der Situation im Sonderborger Hafen erkundigen. Wollte vom 09-12.05 in Sonderburg Urlaub machen und auf dem Campingplatz übernachten. Desweiteren wollte ich abchecken ob ich in der Marina mein Schlauchboot legen kann , um von dort ein wenig zum angeln zu starten. Wollte die Küste abfahren um auf Meerforelle und Dorsch zu schleppen. Natürlich würde ich auch gern den Hafen einmal mit Gummifisch vom Boot abklopfen - leider habe ich jetzt in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass es nun verboten ist dort zu angeln. Stimmt das so? Würde mich nicht wundern bei den Verhältnissen die dort letztes Jahr geherrscht haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Karpfengott

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und die Tipps!

Werde ich ausprobieren und einen Bericht reinstellen sobald ich wieder zurück bin!

Solange viel Glück auf dem Wasser!

LG,

Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

war heute draussen, es gab 16 Dorsche in 20m tiefe.


----------



## bombe220488 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hds 10.... Leck mich fett, schönes Ding und noch schönere Dorsche!
Scheint ja ganz gut gelaufen zu sein.
Petri Matze !

Kannst du mir wohl nochmal kurz sagen was windtechnisch in fynshav am ungünstigsten ist bezüglich des Wellengangs ?!

Danke


----------



## energ1e (26. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri Matze!! Das sieht ja gut aus!! :m

@bombe
Bei stärkerem Wind ist alles ungünstig ausser NW, W, SW. Bei den 3 Windrichtungen kannst du bei starken Wellengang unter Land bleiben. Bei allen anderen hast du keine Deckung wenn du aus dem Hafen fährst. 
Ansonsten richte dich einfach nach Frank seiner Boje =)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja das HDS 10 macht Laune |supergri heute war gut, die dorsche waren endlich mal wieder um 17-20m...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, heute spontan ne Nachmittagstour gemacht und wieder war es gut, 11 Dorsche in 2,5 Std Angelzeit. Fangtiefe 17-20m.Dorsche bis 70cm. Es Dorscht wieder #h


----------



## bombe220488 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na das sieht ja Super aus :m
Wenn ich das so sehe, und dann berichte aus der Lübecker Bucht sehe und höre MUSS ich ja fast nach Fynshav.

Meinst du das Wetter taugt am 1,2,3 Mai, um mit nem 485 Ryds 50ps loszufahren dem Dorsch entgegen?!

Beeinhaltet ja laut heutiger Vorhersage die komplette Palette...:c

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/mommark
Wetter Fynshav.jpg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, also der Dänische sagt ab Mittwoch ruhiges Wetter (Stand heute 23.30 Uhr)

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/danmark/regionaludsigten/ssjylland.htm


----------



## bombe220488 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Heute morgen sagt der windfinder auch fast durchgehend ne 2 aus Nordost / Ost.
Ob ich da noch kurzfristig ne Unterkunft für 2 bekomme undn paar Tipps zum angeln :-/


----------



## shad (29. April 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

Petri, zu Deinen Dorschen, sehr schöne Strecke!!!

Gruß,
     shad


----------



## pawofischfinder (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo DK Freunde!

Hier ein kleiner Bericht von unserer Äerö-Reise
vom 14.4. - 28.4.
Eigentlich gibt es nichts zu berichten.
Windbedingt und bedingt durch meine Verletzung
(Rippenbruch) konnte ich mit meiner Frau nicht ein
eiziges Mal rausfahren (wie gesagt, müssen wir das Boot
per Hand zu Wasser lassen und rausholen).
Also war nur Uferangeln angesagt. Die Hornhechte waren
noch nicht da, auf Platte wollte ich so früh noch nicht,
die Mefos wollten nicht so richtig (eine maßige, drei untermaßige).
Aber wir hatten trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub.
Viel Spaß und Glück an alle, die noch fahren dürfen.


----------



## bombe220488 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,
Kleiner Bericht von mir.
Anreise war Mittwoch morgen um 6 in Fynshav, Wetter Top kaum bis kein Wind und Sonne satt.
Wenn auch das Thermometer morgens am Auto -3 grad anzeigte und die Scheibe vom Boot vereist war #6

Mittwoch also gleich los zum Berg Aero, viele Boote dort... gefangen haben wir zwei schöne Dorsche von 55cm und ein paar kleine wittlinge. Die Dorsche stiegen bei mir und meinem Kumpel gleichzeitig ein, das echolot zeigte eine große Traube doch nach dem Fang fand ich den Schwarm nicht wieder, in mehreren Driften nix außer ein paar kleinen wittlingen. Dann rüber nach Lyo, dort in unserer Unerfahrenheit leider nicht zurecht gekommen und nur ne Platte auf beifänger erwischt.

Das war dann auch der Mittwoch. Abends am Hafen ein paar Tipps von Frank abgeholt.

Donnerstag dann morgens kurz nach 7 raus Richtung aero Mühle.
Wetter wieder Top kaum Wind,aber auf dem Wasser recht frische Temperaturen.
12 Dorsche zum mitnehmen und einen ganzen Batzen untermaßige wieder rein. Haben uns dort immer wieder zwischen 18 und 23 Metern treiben lassen.
Abends dann noch vorm Campingplatz fynshav auf Platte geangelt und dort auch schöne rausbekommen teilweise ne echt gute Größe.

Freitag gleiches Spiel kurz nach 7 raus Richtung aero Mühle.
Morgens etwas wellig später wieder Ententeich, Sonne satt doch recht kühl.
Diesmal wieder Driften von 18m bis teils auf 30m gemacht und fast durchgängig Fische leider viele zu klein. Bis Mittag dann 7 maßige entnommen und wieder ab in dem Hafen. Ausgeslippt und ab nach Hause.
Slippe ist gut und recht unkompliziert zu Zahlen auch außerhalb der bürozeiten des Hafenmeisters.
Alles in allem eine gelungene Jungfernfahrt für mich mit Fisch an allen Tagen + Sonnenbrand im Gesicht #6

Eingesetzte Köder waren jigs und pilker um 75gramm. Farbe war recht egal.

Was noch interessant war das man teils von Drift zu Drift in andere Richtungen trieb.

Wenn ich rausbekomme wie ich Bilder einstelle tue ich das auch#q

MfG Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh da sehe ich ja meine FRUKKE...


----------



## Chrisi04 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

14 Tage noch, dann bin ich auch endlich wieder auf der geliebten Insel.:l
Hoffe nur, dass ich noch einen Liegeplatz in Fynshavn bekomme 

Wie sieht es aktuell mit den Fängen so aus?
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo die Möglichkeit Fisch einzufrieren wenn das Gefrierfach im Ferienhaus nicht ausreicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Liegeplatz sollte kein Problem sein...Dorschfänge sind gut,schau mal auf der Facebook Seite von WRS-Charterboot rein,da sind regelmässig Fangbilder drin.Plattfische auch genug.Aber du hast dir ja viel vorgenommen wenn du schon Gefriertruhen ausser Haus suchst...;-)


----------



## Chrisi04 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mojn Matze,

das klingt schon mal gut mit dem Liegeplatz 

Ich habe Order von meiner Freundin bekommen, dass sie angeln möchte und wenn nicht genug Platz im Gefrierfach ist müsste ich meine Fänge wieder über Bord werfen.... #c
(Ich werde natürlich nichts über Bord werfen, sondern ggf. dass Angeln einstellen)


Hätte ich Sie doch lieber letztes Jahr nicht auf Platte angeln lassen sollen.  

Jetzt ist hier auch schon der Kampf um die Wathose ausgebrochen |uhoh:


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moinsen!
Habe ja festgestellt, dass solche Ansagen vor dem Angeln gefährlich sind |bla:|bla:

Zwei schöne Wochenenden liegen hinter mir. Kegnaes zeigte sich am 1. Mai Wochenende von seiner besten Seite, Top Wetter und gute Fänge |supergri 
Das letzte Wochenende war nun wettertechnisch nicht der Bringer, aber was will man auch erwarten. Dennoch n bißchen Dorsch aus der Ostsee entnommen. 
Nächstes Wochenende geht es wieder los #h


----------



## Chrisi04 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Habe ja festgestellt, dass solche Ansagen vor dem Angeln gefährlich sind |bla:|bla:
> ...
> #h



Naja, wenn es denn so wäre, dass wir keinen Fisch fangen, wäre es für mich auch ok. Dann soll es halt nicht sein 

Hauptsache mal eine Woche dem Projektgeschäft entfliehen. 

Schön zu hören, dass Du zwei erfolgreiche Wochenenden vor Ort hattest. Kommendes wird bestimmt auch super 
Eine Bitte habe ich aber an Dich, lass mir bitte zumindest einen Stichling über :q


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Chrisi04 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es denn so wäre, dass wir keinen Fisch fangen, wäre es für mich auch ok. Dann soll es halt nicht sein
> 
> Hauptsache mal eine Woche dem Projektgeschäft entfliehen.
> 
> ...


Ich kann mich dran erinnern, mal jemandem Fisch zugesagt zu haben...bevor ich rausgefahren bin...es ging um Hornhechte, die ich die Tage zuvor in guter Zahl gefangen hatte....den besagten Tag habe ich nicht einen gefangen |rolleyes
Ich lasse Dir auch ein paar Dorsche drin #h


----------



## löwa (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin auch vllt dieses WE. da. zum ersten mal am See, bin ich ja aufgeregt was da so auf uns zukommt


----------



## Chrisi04 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dran erinnern, mal jemandem Fisch zugesagt zu haben...bevor ich rausgefahren bin...es ging um Hornhechte, die ich die Tage zuvor in guter Zahl gefangen hatte....den besagten Tag habe ich nicht einen gefangen |rolleyes
> Ich lasse Dir auch ein paar Dorsche drin #h



Das kenne ich auch noch früher vom Makrelen angeln. Da haben dann Leute die Fische schon vor dem Fang verscheuert und dann war die Fahrt ein reinfall. Deshalb verspreche ich grundsätzlich niemandem Fisch im Vorfeld.#c
Vielen Dank, dass Du mir einige Dorsche überlässt


----------



## Ruten Newbie (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin moin,

werde erste Junowoche auf Als sein in Mommark.
Würden gerne ein paar Platten und Dorsche verhaften.
Hat jemand eine paar aktuelle Tipps wo was von Land aus gehen sollte?
Und meint Ihr das ich in der Woche auch kurz entschlossen ein Boot für einen Tag gemietet bekommen würde?
Sollte jemand zur selben Zeit vor Ort sein , können wir uns gerne auf ein Bierchen an der Angel treffen...Werde mit meinem Kumpel hoffentlich nicht Schneider nach Hause fahren :g

Hoffe ich bekomme den ein oder anderen Tipp...

Grüße aus der Nähe von Hamburg
Thomas


----------



## Kistenmann (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Chrisi04 schrieb:


> Das kenne ich auch noch früher vom Makrelen angeln. Da haben dann Leute die Fische schon vor dem Fang verscheuert und dann war die Fahrt ein reinfall. Deshalb verspreche ich grundsätzlich niemandem Fisch im Vorfeld.#c


Ganz genau 


Chrisi04 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass Du mir einige Dorsche überlässt


Gerne #h


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was ist los hier keiner mehr angeln gewesen? 
Wie läufts ? Matze du vllt?

Gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wg Zeitmangel kann ich erst in 2 Wochen wieder regelmässig raus.Aber 2 Freunde waren heute draussen und haben 24 schøne Dorsche mitgebracht.Gefangen zwischen 7 und 12m.


----------



## Fehmi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... kann ich nur bestätigen; allerdings haben wir sowohl bei 30 als auch bei 22m gefangen. Bisher waren noch keine "Riesen" dabei. Aber wenn wir von 10 Fischen fünf Kilo Filet machen können, sind wir mit der Größe total zufrieden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## bombe220488 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Klasse Wetter und Klasse Bilder, es wird also sooo langsaaaaaam besser. Wobei 24 Dorsche ja schon gut sind meiner Meinung nach...

Danke für die Infos:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

also 24 Dorsche, alles 60er/65er, ist wohl hervorragend mein ich....aber viele im Hafen haben sehr gut gefangen über Pfingsten...


----------



## Chrisi04 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh ich bin so aufgeregt, am Samstag ist es endlich soweit.
Ich hoffe nur, dass das Wetter auch ein paar Ausfahrten zulässt.

@Frank
Bist Du dann auch noch dort zwecks Quicksilver treffen? 

@Matze
Ich hoffe doch, dass wir uns auf oder am Wasser sehen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

zur zeit leider mit hexenschuss deluxe  ausser gefecht gesetzt....aber wir treffen uns bestimmt mal im hafen....#h


----------



## Fehmi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hallo Chrisi
... Mal sehen, ob es mit einem QuickSilver -Treffen klappt. Ich bin vermutlich  in fynshav. Wetteraussichten sind für das WE ja nicht so rosig. Viel Wind und Regen . Aber mal abwarten ... 

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Chrisi04 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Matze, was machst Du denn für Sachen ? |bigeyes
Schon mal im Vorfeld gute Besserung.

Ich hoffe doch, dass wir uns im Hafen sehen |wavey:

@Frank
Na schauen wir mal. 
Wir kommen am Samstag an und sind dann eine Woche vor Ort.
Vielleicht bekommen wir es ja hin.


----------



## Ruten Newbie (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze erstmal unbekannter Weise gute Besserung....Hoffe Du befindest Dich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung. Eventuell werden wir uns nächste Woche ja mal über den Weg laufen.

Schade das mir keiner auf meinen ersten Beitrag geantwortet hat.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Wattis bekomme..?

Denkt Ihr ich kann nächste Woche noch kurzfristig ein Boot mieten?

Hat jemand Tipps für gute Plätze?

Hoffentlich bekomme ich die ein oder andere Antwort..

Danke und Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Ruten Newbie schrieb:


> Hallo Matze erstmal unbekannter Weise gute Besserung....Hoffe Du befindest Dich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung. Eventuell werden wir uns nächste Woche ja mal über den Weg laufen.
> 
> Schade das mir keiner auf meinen ersten Beitrag geantwortet hat.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich Wattis bekomme..?
> ...


 
Meines Wissens musst du bis nach Flensburg für Wattis.
Die (raren) Angelläden auf Als verkaufen alle nur Seeringler.

Du kannst aber am Kaegnes-Damm auf der Fjordseite gut selber-pümpeln.
Auch glaube ich ein Schild am dortigen "Klohäuschen" gesehen zu haben, das jemand dort privat welche verkauft.
Stand ganz groß 'ne Telefonnummer drunter.
Das wäre also vielleicht auch noch ne Möglichkeit.

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## Ruten Newbie (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Meines Wissens musst du bis nach Flensburg für Wattis.
> Die (raren) Angelläden auf Als verkaufen alle nur Seeringler.
> 
> Du kannst aber am Kaegnes-Damm auf der Fjordseite gut selber-pümpeln.
> ...



Danke Andreas, 

dann werde ich mich wohl mal ums Klohäuschen kümmern!
Mitbringen von Wattis lohnt nicht , da erst ab Mintag geangelt wird.
Zur Not Seeringler gehen auch...

Petri
Thomas


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo in die Runde,#h

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen. Ich möchte gerne übernächstes WE mal nach Als zum Brandungsangeln. Bin sonst nur auf Langeland gewesen und wollte mal was ausprobieren. Wo hat man denn auf der Insel die besten Chancen bzw. was wir Fische sind wenn dann zu erwarten? Dorsch vermutlich nicht oder?
Würde mich über einige Tipps sehr freuen.

Grüße aus Kiel


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,#h
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen. Ich möchte gerne übernächstes WE mal nach Als zum Brandungsangeln. Bin sonst nur auf Langeland gewesen und wollte mal was ausprobieren. Wo hat man denn auf der Insel die besten Chancen bzw. was wir Fische sind wenn dann zu erwarten? Dorsch vermutlich nicht oder?
> Würde mich über einige Tipps sehr freuen.
> ...


 
Hallo!

Sehr gut gefangen (nicht nur ich) habe ich am Kaegnes-Damm. Plattfisch ohne Ende, teils in sehr guten Größen (größte Flunder hatte 45cm). 
Auch ganz gut lief es am Hafen in Mommark (rechts der Sandstrand). Nur waren hier die Platten im Verhältnis zum Kaegnes-Damm kleiner.
Dorsch hatten wir keinen, was aber auch daran liegen kann das wir nur bis zur Dämmerung geangelt haben wegen der Kinder.

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:
Doubletten waren eher die Regel als die Ausnahme


----------



## babsi (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Ruten Newbie schrieb:


> Danke Andreas,
> 
> dann werde ich mich wohl mal ums Klohäuschen kümmern!
> Mitbringen von Wattis lohnt nicht , da erst ab Mintag geangelt wird.
> ...


 
Auf Als bekommst Du nur Seeringler.
Auf Kegnaæs bekommst Du in Østerby Seeringler.
Boot mieten kannst Du bei WRS-Charterboot.dk.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Auf Als bekommst Du nur Seeringler.
> Auf Kegnaæs bekommst Du in Østerby Seeringler.
> Boot mieten kannst Du bei WRS-Charterboot.dk.


 

Der Zettel am Klohäuschen war auch denke ich von einem Privatmenschen. Vielleicht verdient sich da ein Einheimischer was nebenbei mit Watties?

Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, das auf dem Zettel "Sandorm" und nicht "Borsteorm" stand.

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Kistenmann (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Auf Als bekommst Du nur Seeringler.
> Auf Kegnaæs bekommst Du in Østerby Seeringler.
> Boot mieten kannst Du bei WRS-Charterboot.dk.


Und wenn Du schon bei Frank bist, dann kannste da auch gleich Seeringler kaufen


----------



## Kellogs (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Sehr gut gefangen (nicht nur ich) habe ich am Kaegnes-Damm. Plattfisch ohne Ende, teils in sehr guten Größen (größte Flunder hatte 45cm).
> Auch ganz gut lief es am Hafen in Mommark (rechts der Sandstrand). Nur waren hier die Platten im Verhältnis zum Kaegnes-Damm kleiner.
> ...



Moin Andreas,
wann warst du denn da? Jetzt in den letzten Tagen?
Gruß
Denny


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Kellogs schrieb:


> Moin Andreas,
> wann warst du denn da? Jetzt in den letzten Tagen?
> Gruß
> Denny


 
Wir waren vom 04.05. - 11.05. auf der Insel.


----------



## Ruten Newbie (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke der Tip mit Frank war Gold Wert!
Waren 1 Tag mit Boot draußen letzte Woche , hatten
40 Dorsche, davon haben wir 30 wieder schwimmen lassen ,
Sollen wachsen bis nächstes Jahr;-)
Haben 9 mit 50-60 cm mitgenommen.

War ein sehr gelungener Tag...


----------



## Fehmi (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... na, das nenn` ich mal einen guten Ansatz! Habe es leider aber auch schon erlebt, dass die "Mietbootleute" von einem super Angeltag mit 20 Dorschchen gesprochen haben -  die dann alle zusammen in einem 15 liter Eimer vom Boot gebracht wurden. Die können eigentlich nicht einmal das Mindestmaß gehabt haben. Dagegen ist die 50cm-Marke ja richtig größzügig gewählt.
Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## bombe220488 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Ruten Newbie schrieb:


> Danke der Tip mit Frank war Gold Wert!
> Waren 1 Tag mit Boot draußen letzte Woche , hatten
> 40 Dorsche, davon haben wir 30 wieder schwimmen lassen ,
> Sollen wachsen bis nächstes Jahr;-)
> ...



Hi, darf ich fragen wo es zurzeit gut läuft mit dem Dorsch?
Gruß


----------



## lillebæltfisker (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
war gestern mal wieder mit meiner Frau draußen und wir konnten sogar bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und ganz leichtem Wind mitten am Tag ein paar schöne Dorsche überlisten. Meistens geht um diese Tageszeit nicht viel, wenn das Wetter so schön ist, aber das war eben gestern anders wie man sieht :q


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin!
War am Wochenende auch mal wieder auf Kegnaes und mit dem Boot draußen, brachte insgesamt 21 Dorsche von 45-65cm. Gelungenes verlängertes Angelwochenende #h


----------



## stin (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Schöne Dorsche die ihr da gefangen habt,in welchen 
tiefen habt ihr denn so gefischt ?
Wann sagt man denn ist die beste Zeit früh morgens
oder abends ?
Na Kistenmann das hört sich ja nicht schlecht an,dann
man guten Appetit.
Mfg stin


----------



## lillebæltfisker (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Stin,

haben zwischen 15-20m gefangen, habe aber gestern Gäste
gehabt, die von 4-6m Tiefe sehr erfolgreich waren.
In der Regel ist es schon so, dass man früh morgens und in den Abendstunden besser fängt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bei mir waren es abends welche im 8m Bereich, tagsüber 13-17m |wavey:


----------



## werderhb1 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo - seit dem 13.06. keiner mehr unterwegs gewesen ? MMMh .......... Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Platten aus ? Alle hecheln nur nach Dorsch ...... Ich freue mich auch über ein paar schöne Platte. Wir werden wohl in das WE 12-14 zum Lille Belt Camping fahren (mit Boot). Vor Jahren aben wir da auf (ca.) 8m ganz gut Platte gefangen. Gleich vorm Platz. Gibt es da neue (andere) Erkenntnisse ? Würde mich über ein paar Berichte SEHR freuen. Allen die schon vor Ort sind ein fettes PETRI HEIL !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Dorschfånge sind überdurchschnittlich gut,zur Zeit macht der Wind selten mit.Ich war letztes WE auch zwangsweise los auf Platte...am Ende waren es gut 50 Stk und viele echte Schollen dabei die an der Spinnrute richtig Spass machen...gefangen rechts vom Campingplatz wo der Wald beginnt zwischen 7-10m.


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hört sich ja gut an, der Wind nervt halt echt...

Matze weißt du wie tief die Dorsche stehen ? Noch flach oder wieder Tiefe?
Was meinst du mit überdurchschnittlich ? 
Ich höre von anderen Orten immer nur von viel kleinzeug :/


----------



## Fehmi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@werderhb1:
... ja, 13.06. kommt hin. sitze schon zwei Wochen auf dem trockenen und wundere mich, bei welchem Wetter sich die Mietbootfahrer raustrauen; die bleiben dann aber auch ufernah zum Buttangeln (mit guten Erfolgen); Sturm und Regen wechselten sich ab, sodass man sich nur aufs Wasser "quälte", wenn man viel Geld fürs Boot gezahlt hat.
Bis dahin waren die Ergebnisse gut; sowohl Stückzahl als auch Größe stimmte. Gefangen wurde von 8 bis 30m - mal sehen, wo die Burschen sich rumtreiben, wenn die Wetterlage sich zum Angel-Hoch ändert (es wird mal wieder Zeit ...)

Grüße vom verregneten Lillebaelt-Campingplatz
Frank


----------



## werderhb1 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vielen Dank liebe Leute für die Mitteilungen. Mein Beileid allen, die zum nichtstun verdammt sind - aber - es soll ja besser werden. Also - bis (hoffentlich) WE 12-14. auf Lillebelt Camping.


----------



## Fehmi (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... es wurde besser; zwar noch nicht auf Dorsch, aber ...

Grüße - endlich vom Wasser
Torge und Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Torge Plattfischpapst  Das sieht doch gut aus!!!


----------



## Fehmi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ja toll: gestern Plattfischpapst und heute ... ? Manchmal denke ich, dass ich nur zum keschern  (5,2 KG / 82cm) mitfahre ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

"Torge Lillebælt-Camping Dorschkönig" .....tja Frank...die Jugend rückt langsam nach... ....das kenne ich aber auch, wenn Frauke mitfährt...dann stehe ich da auch sehr oft mit dem Kescher in der Hand...und schüttel wieder nur den Kopf wenn da wieder n 10 Pfünder drin liegt und mich auch fragend anguckt#c, gefangen mit einen 1,50€ Vorfach vom hagebau und ihrem Pinken 80gr Pilker....#q


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne Bilder !

Wie tief stehen die Dorsche und in welcher gegend wart ihr Unterwegs ?


----------



## Fehmi (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... wir hatten heute Dorsche bei 30m, bei 22m und Dorsche bei 12m;  und viele Kleine dazwischen; das ist  nicht gerade hilfreich - ich weiß,  aber so war es ...

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## bombe220488 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

das ist doch aber immerhin mal ne aussage #6

kann ja auch sein das es den dorschen im flachen schon zu warm ist und dort weniger zu holen ist, aber das ist ja auch immer alles nicht so einfach |rolleyes

Danke


----------



## Roger Rabbit (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mehrmals hatten wir schon versucht, ein Angelwochenende in Fynshav zu verbringen. Irgend etwas hatte das bis jetzt immer verhindert. Mehrmals war es das Wetter, dann wieder war spontan kein Kajütboot bei WRS-Charterboot mehr zu bekommen. Aber jetzt, am letzten Wochenende, hat es endlich geklappt. Wetter war super ( eigentlich schon zu schön ) und die Merry Fisher hatte Frank ( WRS ) auch noch frei.
Zu dritt sind wir dann Samstagmorgen in aller Herrgottsfrühe in Fynshav angekommen. Sofort aufs Boot - Schlüssel hatte Frank für uns rausgelegt - und ab aufs Wasser |supergri.
Da ich dieses Seegebiet bereits seit 35 Jahren befische, war das anfahren erfolgversprechender Stellen für mich kein Problem und die Ausrüstung des Bootes mit Seekartenplotter und Farbecholot macht es noch einfacher.
Auf allen Plätzen wurden von uns Dorsche überlistet - leider waren auch viele kleine Dorsche darunter. Diese Stellen haben wir dann schnell wieder verlassen um die größeren Exemplare zu suchen. Am frühen Vormittag wurden wir dann fündig. Schöne Dorsche bis ca. 3,5 Kg landeten in unserer Fischkiste und da wir nur mit lighttackle unterwegs waren, war jeder Biss und jeder Drill ein Erlebnis. Nachdem unsere Fischkiste wirklich mehr als gut gefüllt war, machten wir dann kurz nach Mittag schluß und sind dann langsam Richtung Lyo gefahren. Die ganze Fahrt wurde zum filitieren genutzt. Vor Lyo noch drei bis vier Stellen zum fischen angefahren. Jedoch ohne großartigen Erfolg - nur kleine - also Feierabend und zurück in den Hafen.
Am Sonntag sind wir dann erst so gegen 6:00 Uhr aufs Boot ( geplant war 4:30 Uhr ). Wir sind dann gleich zur besten Stelle vom Vormittag gefahren. Die Fische waren noch da und wieder konnten von uns richtig gute Dorsche überlistet werden. Gegen Mittag, der Wind war längst wieder eingeschlafen, machten wir Schluß und fuhren zum Hafen zurück. 
Die meisten unserer wirklich guten Dorsche fingen wir in nur 12m tiefem Wasser. Für diese Jahreszeit und bei so einem Wetter - wir haben beide Tage so gut wie keine Wolke gesehen - ist das glaube ich sehr ungewöhnlich.

Gruß an alle und genauso viel Petri Heil wie wir hatten #h


----------



## werderhb1 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

............... na das macht doch richtig Mut ! ein dickes Petri an alle ! Kann es kaum noch aushalten bis zum Wochenende ....................


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

War heute auch draussen, schöne Dorsche dabei um 10 Pfund.
Die Dorschbestände sind wirklich gut !


----------



## bombe220488 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne dinger leute...
Ich bekomm wohl erstmal keinen urlaub ^^

Wie sieht es denn allgemein so im Hochsommer aus um Fynshav? 
Eher mau oder auch gut ?


----------



## MWK (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
Petri an alle Fänger und das bei den mediteranen Verhältnissen - besser gehts nicht!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Lohnt es sich wieder nach Fynshav zu fahren? Eine Zeit lang soll es ja echt mau gewesen sein mit den Fischen , weil wohl die Bestände ziemlich derb abgefischt worden sein sollen. Ich überlege nämlich wo ich meine Woche Urlaub im Herbst verbringen soll. Und bitte kann mir jemand sagen ob der Campingplatz  Naldmose noch Boote vermietet? Ich war nämlich das letzte mal vor acht Jahren auf Alsen, eigendlich viel zu lange her.


----------



## Fehmi (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

1.
... es ist vielleicht ein ganz außergewöhnlicher Tipp (und er ist nicht böse gemeint) , aber einfach mal die letzten Beiträge lesen - dann beantwortet sich die Frage, ob sich Fynshav lohnt von alleine.
2.
am besten Boot über wrs-charterboot mieten (man sollte hier eigentlich keine Reklame machen, aber man hört immer wieder, dass Boote und Betreuung  1A sind)
3.
Naldmose: die einen sagen so, die anderen so ... ; die Meinungen über den Platz gehen stark auseinander.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Et kann ja mal auch nur so ne Pfase sein wo es gut läuft. Ich bin früher mit einer Gruppe von 6-10 Mann immer mitgefahren und wir waren auf Naldmose immer sehr zufrieden, unsere Boote hatten wir bei WRS gechartert. Aber beim letzten mal habe ich mir ein Boot vom Campingplatz genommen und war auch zufrieden. Wie schon geschrieben ist das aber auch schon acht lange harte Jahre her, und ich finde nix auf ihrer Seite im Netz , was auf ein verchartern von Booten hinweisst. Darum frage ich ja so blöd.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

1. Die Dorschbestånde haben sich sehr gut erholt.Gestern habe ich z.b. nur Dorsche ab 50cm mitgenommen...40/45er Dorsche gab es reichlich, man kann sagen jeder Wurf ein Dorsch...natürlich ist das nicht immer so...
2. WRS-Charterboot ist hier bei uns erste Wahl i.S. Bootsvermietung.


----------



## Fehmi (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... hier noch ein Nachtrag aus der "Saure Gurkenzeit" und ein Basteltipp an die nicht gerade kleine Quicksilver-Gemeinde für den Bau von kleinem Regal und Rutenablage in der Schlupfkajüte. Vorteil: es wurde weder ein einziges Loch gebohrt, noch eine Schraube im GFK versenkt.

Gruß aus Fynshavn
Frank


----------



## werderhb1 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Soo - langes WE auf Lillebaelt-Camping verbracht. Platz, Wetter - alles Super. Gefischt haben wir (sehr halbhrzig) mit viel Spaß auf Platte. Zählen wir tun wir unsere Fänge schon lange nicht mehr - keine Massenfänge (wozu auch) - SUPER WE. Wir kommen wieder - so schnell es geht ! Platz und Platzbetreuung absolut 5 Sterne *****


----------



## Chrisi04 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Frank,

sieht gut aus, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Du die Bolzen der Reling verlängert hast?|kopfkrat

Bin am kommenden WE mit einer weiteren Quicksilver in der Gegend um Dyvig anzutreffen, sind aber eigentlich hauptsächlich zum Bootfahren da. 
Vielleicht kommen wir mal rumgefahren.
Ende September ist dann noch einmal eine Woche Fynshavn geplant


----------



## Fehmi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Verängerung der Bolzen stimmt genau; so ist kein Bohren nötig und es ist trotzdem sehr stabil.
Bootfahren macht natürlich Spaß - kann aber nur empfehlen, es mal auf Dorsch zu versuchen, da es im Moment sehr gut läuft.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einem Treffen

Grüße aus Fynshav
Frank


----------



## Chrisi04 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Frank,

hatte gedacht es wäre die Verlängerung, da bei meiner an der einen Befestigungsstelle der Bolzen von der Reling durchschaut.
Wie hast Du die Halterung denn festbekommen? 

Angeln werden wir auch mitnehmen, der Kollege der mitkommt ist selbst auch Angler insofern ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß das sich irgenwie Angelgerät mit in das Gepäck schleicht |rolleyes

Ich denke mal, dass wir Richtung Fynshavn fahren werden also mal oben um die Insel rum. 

Ansonsten bleibt ja noch Ende September


----------



## Fehmi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... bei mir konnte ich die vier Bolzen der Bugreling nutzen, die in die Kajüte ragten; musste sie nur vorsichtig freilegen; dann konnte man eine sog. Schraubenverlängerung aufschrauben, in die dann wieder eine M8-Gewindestange passte (vielleicht sieht man das auf dem Bild); darauf kann man dann aufbauen. Die grünen Rohre sind natürlich Geschmackssache, aber sehr stabil und sind eigentlich eine Selber-Bau-Wasserleitung aus dem Baumarkt.
Das Regal hat mindestens zwei cm Abstand zur Kajütwand (sehr hilfreich ist eine Schablone aus Pappe) und ist mit Schaumstoff gegen Vibrationen gepolstert.
Wer noch mehr Fragen hat, schreibt gerne PN, da wir die nicht langweilen sollten, die sich hier übers Angeln informieren wollen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... kaum zu glauben: kein Wind, keine Welle und keine Drift - und es klappt trotzdem; heute acht Dorsche; der Größte hatte 88cm und wog 7,3 KG.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ihr macht hier einen richtig Bock mal wieder nach Alsen an die Ostküste der Insel zu fahren. Ich versuche schon seit einigen Tagen meine alte Truppe wieder zusammen zu bekommen. Wenn es klappt dann werde ich mal wieder einige Tage buchen. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser. :vik:


----------



## bombe220488 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... kaum zu glauben: kein Wind, keine Welle und keine Drift - und es klappt trotzdem; heute acht Dorsche; der Größte hatte 88cm und wog 7,3 KG.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Was für'n Brett :m

Schönes Ding, Petri 

Wie tief gefischt?


----------



## Fehmi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... 25 Meter.


----------



## stin (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Super Dorsch Fehmi,wir waren auch Samstag in der Ecke
haben 10 schöne Dorsche gefangen,war ein geiler Tag.
Leider hat sich unser Echolot verabschiedet,zeigte 
auf ein mal die Grundlinie und die Tiefe nicht mehr an.
Weis vielleicht einer wodran das liegen könnte?
Mfg stin


----------



## Fehmi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Stin
... da ist wohl eine Ferndiagnose kaum möglich; es kann das Gerät, der Geber, ein Stecker oder irgendein Kabel defekt sein (... nicht gerade hilfreich, oder?). Mein Lowrance Kombigerät zeigte einmal nur die Weltkarte an und ließ sich nicht mehr rein-zoomen; alle freundlich befragten Händler wollten mir sofort ein neues Gerät verkaufen. Zum Glück fand ich auf der amerikanischen Lowrance-Seite eine Tastenkombination, die die Software total zurück setzte (weiter zurück als "Werkseinstellung") und siehe da, nicht einmal die gespeicherten Punkte waren verloren (die Möglichkeit bestand nämlich); halbe Stunde Internetsuche und ein paar hundert Euro waren gespart.
Also: viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was für ein Sommer, tolles Wetter wenig Wind und schöne Fische und die Schweinswale am Boot 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
:m


----------



## stin (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich werd mal sehen was ich machen kann,trotzdem danke Fehmi.
Solche Fische mitten im Sommer das ist doch genial.
Fehmi welches Kombigerät hast du denn von Lowrance,ich habe mir mal ein Prospekt von Lowrance geholt,schöne geräte gibt es aber auch nicht ganz billig.
stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich kann das HDS 10 empfehlen,bin damit seeehr zufrieden.Hat allerdings auch sein Preis ;-)


----------



## Fehmi (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo stin
ich habe das LMS 522i GPS; gibt es  aber leider nicht mehr; würde ich mir sonst immer wieder holen; als Nachfolgegerät kann man wohl das HDS 5 Gen2 bezeichnen. Ist im Bereich der Farb-Echolt-GPS-Kombigeräte auch noch als erschwinglich zu bezeichnen.
... HDS10 - jetzt weiß man auch, warum Segelmacher solche Preise machen müssen !!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*


----------



## Bertl (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hab gestern für ein paar Tage für Anfang Oktober bei Wrs gebucht 
Hoffen wir mal das die Fänge da auch noch so gut sind. 
Freu mich wie Sau. 
Wär klasse wenn da ein paar dicke zu fangend sind


----------



## lillebæltfisker (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Konnte gestern bei spiegelglatter See ein paar schöne Dorsche verhaften


----------



## Käptnkaschi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Konnte gestern bei spiegelglatter See ein paar schöne Dorsche verhaften


Glückwunsch von Toni und mir, hier spricht der "Blanke Neid". Schmeiss ihn wieder `rein und merk´Dir die Stelle.


----------



## Marf22 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,

lass was drin für uns! 

Wir kommen nu endlich am 8.8 wieder hoch und kommen dich bestimmt besuchen!


----------



## babsi (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte heute einen schwarzen Tag. Heute Nacht wurde mein Boot, eine Shetland mit 30 PS Yamaha geklaut.:r
Mein Boot lag auf Kegnæs, Sydals in Damkobbel. Weiterhin ließen diese Mistkerle von meinem Nachbarboot den 50 PS Motor mitgehen. Da sie meinen Motor, dank der Sicherungen, vor Ort nicht abbauen konnten, haben sie das ganze Boot mitgehen lassen. Wahrscheinlich befindet sich mein Boot jetzt schon in östlichen Regionen. Ich hörte jetzt, dass vor ca. 2 Wochen bei Skovby mehrere Motoren entwendet wurden. Hoffentlich geht es nicht woanders so weiter.
Jetzt geht der ganze Papierkram mit Polizei und Versicherung los. Passt auf Eure Boote auf.


----------



## Fehmi (3. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... so ein Mist !!!  -Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die Bande nicht die Küste lang wandert und noch mehr Schaden anrichtet.

Hoffentlich bekommst du alles problemlos abgewickelt. 
Gruß aus Fynshav.

Frank


----------



## Kistenmann (3. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mensch Werner, das ist schlecht:r

Drücke die Daumen, dass die Versicherung keine Mucken macht!


----------



## babsi (3. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich hoffe auch, dass es mit der Versicherung alles klappt,
habe Vollkasko.
Ich werde später berichten.


----------



## Marf22 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Drück dir die Daumen, das alles gut geht, eventuell taucht es ja wieder auf! So ein Pack #q 

Aber Röhrchen hat ja schon öfter von diesen Heimsuchungen erzählt. Unser Boot steht ja eigentlich auch in Fynshav, aber  Takter sind nicht mehr interessant!


----------



## Gunnar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir hatten jahrelang immer ein Boot in Drejby am Strand liegen. Vor ein parr Jahreen haben sie uns auch den Motor geklaut. Weil er zu gut gesichert war haben sie wahrscheinlich mit einer Flex den kompletten Spiegel rausgetrennt. Boot war dadurch natürlich Totalschaden. :r
Es gab auf Als immer wieder solche Serien.

Gunnar


----------



## Guppyfreund (5. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nachdem ich über diesen Thread gestolpert bin und mein Interesse geweckt wurde, ging es gestern erstmalig mit dem Boot nach Als.
Haben in Mommark 7€ für die Slippe bezahlt und in Richtung Süden zwischen 6m und 9m Wassertiefe nach Plattfischen gesucht. Leider konnte ich keine reinen Sandflächen finden, auf dem Echolot waren stets Krautfelder erkennbar. Trotzdem ließen sich 14 Platte überlisten. Sogar zwei Hornhechte konnten dem Vorfach mit Spinnerblättchen und Perlmuttperlen nicht wiederstehen. Große Fischschwärme auf dem Echolot haben sich als Sandaale entpuppt, die sich vereinzelt auf das Heringsvorfach gestürzt haben.
Nach einigen Stunden haben wir entschieden es nochmal auf Dorsch zu probieren und sind zur Untiefentonne vor Gammel Poel gefahren. In der Nähe fanden wir tatsächlich Dorsche, die aber nur auf einen schwarz/roten Pilker bissen. Andere Farben wurden einfach ignoriert. 6 Dorsche bis 70cm und eine Makrele haben den Weg in den Kescher gefunden.
Werde in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich noch öfter mein Glück rund um Fynshavn versuchen |supergri


----------



## babsi (5. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

mein Boot ist wieder da. Frank hat es auf Grund meines Berichtes mit Foto im Hafen von von Höruphav erkannt und mich benachrichtigt. Vielen Dank Frank, es wir darauf mindestens ein kühles Bierchen geben.
Jetzt die Geschichte:
Am Freitag hielt ich mich in Kiel auf, als mein Bootsnachbar mich anrief, dass mein Boot weg sei. Daraufhin bin ich sofort wieder nach DK gefahren und habe meinen Bericht in Forum 
mit Foto verfaßt. Als ich abends nach einem Besuch wieder nach hause kam, schaute ich nochmal in den PC und erfuhr, dass Frank, wie gesagt, mein Boot gesehen hat. 
Der Hafenmeister erklärte mir, dass ein Fischer das Boot am Freitagmorgen an einem abgelegenden Abschnitt des Fjordes gefunden hatte. Da das Boot ungesichert und ohne Motor war und er die durchtrennten Züge sah, hat er mein Boot in den Hafen von Höruphav geschleppt. Dann wurde die Polizei benachrichtigt. Der Hafenmeister sagte mir, dass die Polizei nicht sonderlich an dem Fall interessiert war. Es ist hier nicht so, dass die Polizei, wie in Deutschland rauskommt. Hier wird alles nur telefonisch aufgenommen. Ich bekomme dann in der nächsten Zeit ein Formular zugeschickt, wo ich mich äußern kann. Na ja, ich konnte mein Boot immerhin wieder in Empfang nehmen. 
Die Ganoven haben den Tampen vom Boot durchgeschnitten und es dann an diesem unbewohnten Abschnitt des Fjordes
verbracht, um in Ruhe den Motor abzubauen. Da der Motor gut gesichert war, hätte es in unserem kleinen Hafen wohl zu lange gedauert. Außerdem ist das Haus, das direkt am Hafen liegt, bewohnt. Die haben aber in der Nacht sicherlich tief und fest geschlafen. Diem haben somit den Motor mit Schaltung ausgebaut. Weiterhin haben sie noch diverse andere Gegestände mitgenommen und die Scheuerleiste wurde wohl bei Abtransport beschädigt.
Weiterhin wurden noch ein 40 Ps und 15 PS entwendet, die sie nur abschrauben konnten.
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich keine Probleme mit der Versicherung bekomme.


----------



## bombe220488 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

was für ein ärger  sowas wünscht man ja keinem...
Wenigstens ist das boot wieder da, ich hoffe nicht zu sehr beschädigt.
Drücke die daumen das die Versicherung sich nicht querstellt.

@ guppyfreund

ja dann mal Petri! hört sich ja super an


----------



## Fehmi (5. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@babsi:
... ja, das war wirklich ein Zufall - nach einem Arbeitsunfall (Rückenmuskel gezerrt beim Wattwürmer plümpern) war an Angeln nicht zu denken; anglerboard gelesen und danach mal über die Insel spazieren gefahren; in Höruphav durch den Hafen gelaufen; sofort fiel mir das Boot ohne Motor auf, das mir anhand des Profilbildes bekannt vorkam. Hatte eigentlich vermutet, dass schon alles seinen Gang ging; aber wie sich jetzt rausstellte, hat sich die kurze PN ja gelohnt.
Hoffe mal, der Papierkram dauert nicht zu lange und es kommt bald wieder ein Motor an dein Boot.
Anscheinend ist es in DK nicht so eigenartig wie in Deutschland: mir ist mal mein Auto gestohlen (!!!) worden und die Polizei hat das Auto erst wieder frei gegeben, als ich dem Finder (!!!) den zustehenden Finderlohn gezahlt hatte - mir war gar nicht klar gewesen, dass ich mein Auto verloren hatte !
Hoffentlich hast du es da einfacher.

Bis dann
Gruß
Frank


----------



## babsi (5. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Finderlohn habe ich bezahlt. Ich suche jetzt einen vergleichbaren Motor. Ich hatten einen 30 Ps Yamaha mit 
Autolupe und Powertrimm Modell 2005. Der hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, ein Sahnemotor. Es ist schwer, sowas wieder zu bekommen. Habe mit meinem Versicherungsmann gesprochen. Es sollte alles klar gehen. Es ist jemand aus dem Bootsforum. Es sind sehr viele bei ihm versichert und ich habe bei Schadensfälle nur gutes gehört. Also abwarten.


----------



## Kistenmann (6. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Es ist jemand aus dem Bootsforum. Es sind sehr viele bei ihm versichert und ich habe bei Schadensfälle nur gutes gehört. Also abwarten.


Schön, das zumindest das Boot wieder da ist und das dort auch keine schwerwiegenden Schäden entstanden sind. Da hat man ja schon ganz was anderes gehört. Gruß an Norman #h, der macht das schon!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (6. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Nun wollen wir doch wieder zu etwas erfreulicherem kommen.
Wir ( meine Person und 3 Kollegen ) hatten uns letzten Samstag kurzfristig entschlossen am Sonntag den Dorschen nachzujagen. Kurzer Anruf bei Frank ( WRS ) und schon war die Sache geritzt. Sogar die von uns favorisierte Merry Fisher war noch frei. 
Am Sonntag morgen waren wir gegen 4:00 Uhr im Hafen und gegen 4:30 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Da wir das Boot schon mehrmals gemietet hatten, waren von uns schon einige Pings auf dem Seekartenplotter gesetzt worden. Die früheren Hotspots konnte ich deshalb problemlos anfahren. An dem dritten angefahrenen Platz ging es dann richtig rund.
Zuerst mit Fischen um die 50 cm. Hier mussten wir auch viele kleinere wieder zurücksetzen. Aber mit jeder Drift, die wir näher an die Kante des Plateaus kamen, wurden die Fische größer. Zum Schluß hatten wir dann eine stattliche Anzahl Dorsche jenseits der 2,5 Kg Marke verhaften können :q. Am späten Vormittag brachen wir an dieser Stelle das Angeln ab und fuhren einen anderen ehemaligen Hotspot an. Unterwegs war dann genug Zeit ( wir fuhren extra nur 4 -5 Kn ) die Dorsche zu filitieren und in unseren Kühltaschen auf Eis zu legen.
Am neuen Platz angekommen, gab es für uns erst auch wieder viele kleine Dorsche, die alle wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Kurz vor Schluß konnte von mir jedoch auch dort noch einmal ein Platz mit richtig guten Dorschen gefunden werde. Dort fing ich auch den größten des Tages von ca. 4,5 Kg.
Es war also wieder einmal ein super Tag für uns. :vik:
Für alle Kurzentschlossenen wäre also jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt um Dänemark und den Dorschen einen Besuch abzustatten.

Viele Grüßen und viel Petri Heil an alle |wavey:


----------



## Bertl (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Roger Rabbit, moin alle anderen,

das klingt ja nach einem gelungenen turn.
Wobei man ja seit einiger Zeit wieder viel positives aus dem Gebiet hört.

Ich habe die Marry Fisher in der ersten Oktober Woche gechartert und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und einen schönen Fang.

Vielleicht entdecke ich ja einige von Deinen gesetzten Pings ;-)
Wobei es da oben zum Glück ja einige Hotspots gibt.

...hoffentlich ist bald oktober...


----------



## Marf22 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@babsi-Freut mich das deine Sheti wieder da ist! Wir haben ja auch ein älteres Baujahr an dem viel Herzblut hängt! Drücke dir die Daumen das die Versicherung alles regelt! Wich wundert, das die Jungs nen 2-Takter geklaut haben....hab ih doch richtig verstanden, oder! 


@Fehrmi-Du alter Sherlock! :m.....da für sponsor ich die Gummifische und den Kaffee, das haste dir verdient. Ich bastel noch an der Beleuchtung vom Trailer rum......die hat sich irgendwie kaputt gestanden! |uhoh: Bremsen habe ich schon alle wieder gangbar gemacht! Wann darfst du den wieder raus zum fischen?

Wie siehts den mit Makrelen aus, werden ein paar gefangen??


----------



## Fehmi (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@marf22
... komm du man erstmal nach Fynshav; ich bin wieder ab heute nachmittag da - dann können wir über alles reden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jaaaa #h....meine Trailerbeleuchtung geht nu auch :m


----------



## Fehmi (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... auf was wartest du denn noch ?  - angehängt und abgefahren ...


----------



## Chrisi04 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, gerade gebucht und überwiesen...
ab 14.09. noch mal für eine Woche vor Ort.


----------



## Marf22 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... auf was wartest du denn noch ?  - angehängt und abgefahren ...




Auf 2 Trailerreifen#q.....sollten heute schon kommen und dann gehts morgen gleich zum TÜV und morgen Abend hoffentlich los |scardie:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Chrisi04 schrieb:


> So, gerade gebucht und überwiesen...
> ab 14.09. noch mal für eine Woche vor Ort.



Super, dann machen wir wieder ne Tour oder?

Bis dann


----------



## Bertl (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Zusammen,
hab mal ne Frage an die, die eventuell mit der Merry Fisher von Frank schon gefischt haben, oder das Boot kennen.

Ich hab das für 4 Tage gechartert und wir sind insgesamt zu fünft.
Gehen tut es ja zweifelsrei zu fünft zum Fischen.

Aber denkt ihr es ist auch noch ein komfotables fischen, oder eher schon sehr beengt?
Für Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Kröte (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin,
wir hatten die MerryFisher im letzten jahr. 
zu fünft .... geht sicherlich - aber üppig ist der platz dann nicht mehr. wir sind immer zu dritt/viert und das ist wirklich optimal.
gruss & petri


----------



## Roger Rabbit (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Bertl,

Brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Fischen mit 5 Mann ist auf der Merry Fisher wirklich kein Problem. Einer vorn (kann sogar im sitzen angeln) und 4 Mann hinten - an jeder Ecke einer. Das einzige was vielleicht zu kleinen Problemen führen kann ist, wenn jeder meint, seinen halben Hausstand mit aufs Boot nehmen zu müssen. 
Wir sind teilweise sogar mit 6 Pers. drauf gewesen - auch ohne Probleme (dann angeln eben 2 Mann vorn). Allerdings angeln wir auch immer alle in einen Topf, so das nicht für jeden eine Fischkiste an Deck rumsteht.

Gruß und viel Erfolg für euren Trip #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

vorne kann auch noch einer angeln, sogar sitzend...hinten mit 4 mann ist ok.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

oh Roger Rabit, das haben wir wohl zeitgleich geschrieben


----------



## Roger Rabbit (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jau,

das sieht so aus. Hat Bertl aber jetzt schon 2 gleiche Meinungen.


----------



## Bertl (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und da sag ich mal Danke 
So war mein Gedanke eigentlich auch, wollt nur nochmal sichergehen, dass ich nicht falsch liege. Habe ja auch schon gesagt bekommen, dass es geht., 

Wir fischen üblicherweise auch alle in einen Topf. Alles andere wäre mir auch zu doof. Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob nicht einer der beiden Neulingen, die dabei sind auf was anderes besteht. Aber der kann sich ja dann einfallen lassen, wie er das bewerkstelligen will - vorallem weil ich ja voraussichtlich den ganzen Fang auch filietieren "darf".

Also vielen Dank nochmal für eure Einschätzung, die mich gewissermassen beruhigt. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitespielen. Und natürlich die Dorsche 

Grüßle Bertl


----------



## dasloewe (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

moin zusammen,

wir wollen wenn möglich, zwischen dem 20. und 25. august ,
einen tag ein boot mieten und sind völlige neulinge in dem revier. für tipps wäre ich dankbar.

grüße aus aabenraa

crischan


----------



## Chrisi04 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Super, dann machen wir wieder ne Tour oder?
> 
> Bis dann




Hej Matze, #h

sehr gerne freuen uns schon.


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Könnte wohl heulen....stehen 180 km vor Fynshav und ne Radnabe vom Trailer ist aufgeraucht. So macht Urlaub Spaß:c


----------



## Fehmi (9. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... so ein Mist; und ich dachte , ihr trudelt gleich ein. Na, dann kann ich die Kaffeetassen ja wohl erstmal wieder weg räumen.

bis später
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hab ich auch gedacht. Stehen nu inner Werkstatt und gucken wa als nächstes kommt.....apokalyptische Reiter würden mich im Moment nicht wundern uñd nach dem gezerre mit dem Adac auch ziemlich kalt lassen........:g


----------



## fester (15. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen, 
Bin vom 14. - 20.09. in Mommark auf Als in der Brandung unterwegs. Ich hab hier im Forum schon einige Postings über die Gegend gelesen. Als absoluter brandungsneuling würd ich mich natürlich über jeden tip für Hotspots, Ausrüstung, fängige Vorfächer für alles was da zu dieser Jahreszeit beißt, Angelshop vor Ort, bootcharter, Köder, ... Uhrzeiten (wann auf was welche angeltechnik) super freuen!!!!

Wenn jemand also zeit hat nem brandungsgreenhorn einschlägige tips mitzuteilen, nur zu!

Nen Fangbericht, sofern was beißt, gibt's selbstverständlich nach meiner Rückkehr!

Beste gruesse
Fester


----------



## Marf22 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, wir sind wieder Zuhause #d Drei Tage eher als erwartet.

Angeltechnisch diesmal ein Griff ins Klo|gr:....nicht wegen den Fischen sondern wegen de Wind. Wir haben es 2mal bis zur Fährtonne geschafft, einmal wegen Gewitter und einmal wegen aufkommenden starken Wind wieder rein. Fische waren da und haben selbst in der kurzen Zeit die Köder nicht außer acht gelassen. |rolleyes Na, ja.....kann man nicht ändern#c Leider war dies wahrscheinlich für dieses Jahr unser letzter Besuch am Belt und die AEGIR geht in den Winterschlaf. :cHausbau geht wohl vor.

Danke auch noch mal an Frank für das Vorfachmaterial, leider konnten wir es nicht mehr benutzen! Wünsche dir noch ein gutes Jahr und wir freuen uns auf ein Wiedersehen.:m


----------



## UH-TVR (19. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mal ein freundliches Hallo in die Runde,

nach einigen Jahren hat es mich auch mal wieder nach Als verschlagen, diesmal gleich für ein paar Tage.

Habe gerade für die nächsten 2 Tage ein Boot bei Frank bestellt. Hoffe mal das ich dann etwas erfreuliches zu berichten habe.

bis dann

Torsten


----------



## bombe220488 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Viel Erfolg :m
Das Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus glaub ich. 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Bericht |wavey:


----------



## Andre M (24. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Angelkolegen!;-)
Wollte mich auch mal bei Frank und seiner Frau Lotte für die tollen Erlebnisse mit WRS bedanken!!!Ich kann nur sagen wenn man einmal mit seinen Booten draußen, kann mann nicht mehr drauf verzichten.Es ist schon ein genuss bei Sonnenaufgang und ruhiger See zu den Fischgründen zu Fahren und jeder der das erlebt hat weiß was ich meine.Darüber hinaus fängt man wirklich gut im kleinem Belt wenn man weiß wo und wie,(ansonsten Frank fragen der gibt einen die richtige auskunft für eine erfolgreiche Angeltour)ich fahre am 02.08.2013 wieder hin für Zwei Tage und kann es kaum erwarten den Motor anzuschmeißen und den Tag auf Dem Meer zu verbringen!!!Achso wir waren jetzt dieses Jahr bestimmt schon 7x in Fynshaf und haben so um die 200 maaßige Dorsche gefangen,mit der Farbe Orang Glitter mit Schwarzem Rücken und Toten Relex. Also ich werde berichten was wir am 02.09.2013 so gefangen haben und auch mal eine Paar Bilder reinsetzten. Petri Heil euch allen !!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Zuhause ist es doch am schønsten....Zurück von einer Woche Langeland....muss ich sagen das es sich Angeltechnisch überhaupt nicht gelohnt hat. Auf der Hin-und Rücktour habe ich vor Als/Ærø besser gefangen als in einer Woche im LLBelt.
Ich will hier keine Werbung machen aber aufgrund der letzten Fånge und das leichtere und einfache Angeln mit leichten Geschirr hier ist Als mehr als eine alternative zum LLBelt !


----------



## bombe220488 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze,
Bist du richtig in den Belt gefahren?

Die Strömung dort ist wohl immer recht zügig,
Mir macht es auch mehr Spaß mit 50g zu angeln als mit 150g.

Freue mich schon auf den Herbst und Dorsche im flachen Wasser.
Ich hoffe ich komme dann auch los #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja natürlich sind wir in der Belt reingefahren und haben auch um 30m geangelt und auch gefangen, aber dies gepflüge da mit schweren Gerät nur wegen ein Ü80 Dorsch ist doch nix und bringt mir persönlich keinen Spass. Die Fische kriegen wir hier auch, und das mit ner LightPilk und 28gr. Jig....also mich persönlich reizt es nicht dort zu angeln, wobei es natürlich ein Top Revier ist. Trotzdem war es natürlich eine schöne Woche dort


----------



## Rainer49 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren das erste mal in Fynshav und sind mit unserem Boot auch die Stellen abgefahren. Leider ohne Erfolg 
Wind und Wellen waren vom 22.8 - 24.08 einfach zu stark.
Wir sind dann bei Ostwind nach Ärö. Auch da leider nix zu verzeichnen.....
Naja, aller Anfang ist schwer.
Trotzdem waren die Tage dort schön.
Mein Sohn hat sich am Steg noch mit jemanden unterhalten, der wohl hier auch recht viel vertreten ist! 
Wir fahren eine Quicksilver 640 Pilothaus.
Vlt meldet sich derjenige mal.........


----------



## Roger Rabbit (26. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schade das du keinen Erfolg hattest. Wir sind die letzten Male vom Kleinen Belt und den Dorschen so verwöhnt worden, das wir wieder süchtig sind. Haben uns deshalb für Samstag den 31.08. schon wieder bei WRS angemeldet.


----------



## Rainer49 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja leider.....
Ich denke, dass wir bei der starken Drift zu leicht gefischt haben. Hatten nur Köpfe bis 50 gr dabei.
Naja, dass nächste mal wirds besser. 
War die erste Testfahrt. Jetzt wissen wir es besser und sind vorbereitet!


----------



## hechtpapa (27. August 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Natürlich wird es besser, 100%!!!


----------



## Chrisi04 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was ist denn hier los,sind alle auf dem Wasser?

Wie schaut es momentan so aus vor Ort?
Bin ab dem 14. wieder oben und wollte mal hören was es so für Infos gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej.Dorsch låuft sehr gut dies Jahr, auch noch wenn Du kommst dann  Zur Zeit leider scheixxx SüdOst Wind....


----------



## lillebæltfisker (7. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

war am Donnerstag zusammen mit meinen Mädels bei heftigem Südostwind drüben vor Äro und wir hatten eine Drift von 1,8 Knoten. Konnten dennoch, wenn auch mit viel Arbeit (viel Schnur geben, lange einholen), recht gut fangen. Andere Angler die neben uns fischten hatten weniger Glück oder Geschick, da sie wahrscheinlich keinen Grundkontakt halten konnten und bei der starken Strömung zu leichte Montagen gebrauchten. Haben mit 60gr. Gufis geangelt und das lief super.


----------



## freibadwirt (7. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schaut super aus Frank

bin echt gespannt ob ichs 2013 mal hinkrieg zu dir zum angeln zu kommen. #c#c#c.
Andreas#h


----------



## Roger Rabbit (10. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Letztes Wochende wurde unsere Ausfahrt leider vom Winde verweht. Wollen es dieses Wochende nochmal versuchen. WRS hatte kurzfristig noch ein Kajütboot (war das letzte  ) frei. Wettermäßig sieht es bis jetzt auf jeden Fall fischbar aus. Hoffen wir mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Werde Samstag auch rausfahren,das wird wieder rappeln


----------



## bombe220488 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ihr seid ja positiver Dinge ich bin dann ab Montag da....
Laut windfinder bis 8 Bft. oO


----------



## fischerheinrich (10. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin in die Runde,

und wir entscheiden morgen (je nach Wetterbericht), ob wir am Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag nochmal nach Fynshavn fahren, dann mit dem Boot raus. Scheint ja nach DWD Seewetter und Windfinder ganz ok zu sein. Die letzten Jahre haben wir immer Langeland den Vorzug gegeben, aber die Fänge in Fynshavn scheinen ja in letzter Zeit auch nicht schlecht zu sein. Un die 2,5 Stunden mehr an Langeland schrecken ja bei so einem Kurztrip dann auch ab.

Grüße


----------



## Chrisi04 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also wir sind ab Samstag für eine Woche vor Ort.
Nach Wetterbericht sieht es schlecht aus aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass nur ein Blick aus dem Fenster vor Ort das Wetter vorhersagen kann. |supergri


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so, für Freitag und Samstag noch schnell gebucht, Als wir kommen!
mal sehen, ob noch ein paar Leos über 50 sich für unsere Gummis mögen.
Vom Wind her sieht es ja gut aus, erstmal... mal sehen, wie es wirklich kommt.
Da wir in den letzten Jahren immer vor Langeland waren, wären wir noch für ein paar Tipps offen... 
Die Meisten hier berichten ja, dass sie rüber fahren in Richtung Lyö, geht auch noch Gammel Pöl oder in Richtung Nord-Westen zu dieser Untiefe? Ich war sicherlich 6, 7 Jahre nicht mehr vor Als.

Da wir nur 2 Tage haben, ist nicht viel Zeit zum suchen, mal sehen, Boot bei WRS gebucht, der hat sicherlich auch noch ein paar Infos.

Ich werden dann mal berichten.

Grüße


----------



## fischerheinrich (15. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so, dann mal ein kleiner Bericht von 2 Tagen Kleiner Belt:

1. Tag: fast zu gutes Wetter, fast kein Wind, fast keine Drift, nach kurzem Tipp von WRS sind wir dann recht lange gefahren und haben viel gesucht, das Ergebnis waren dann mit zwei Mann 15 verwertbare Dorsche zw. ca. 45 und etwas über 70cm., Teife rd 21m. Wir waren recht zufrieden. Jede Menge Wittlinge auf dem Echolot und auch gefangen auf jede Art von Ködern. Die Dorsche bissen fast alle auf einem kleinen Hot Spot von rd. 20 x 20m, dann aber auf fast alles, was wir nach unten geschickt haben, Gummi und Pilker, Farbe bevorzugt rot/schwarz. Ich weiß nicht, wenn wir diesen Punkt nicht gefunden hätten....  Ein insgesamt sehr schöner Angeltag und ein nicht schlechter Fangtag
2. Tag: noch gutes Wetter, Wind 4 bis 5, Drift um 1., wieder erstmal an die alte Stelle, zwei Dorsche um 50cm, dann nichts mehr. Und so sollte es auch bleiben, egal wo, egal wie, egal mit was (auch Ringler), egal wie tief, es ging gar nicht mehr, mal abgesehen von 30cm Dorschen, und wir haben wirklich süd-östlich von Fynshavn fast alle Stellen angefahren, auch deutlich über Gammel Poel hinweg... 
Fazit: war schön, wir konnten rausfahren, was in den letzten Jahren aufgrund des Windes häufig nicht möglich war, und wenn man nicht zu viel erwartet, war es auch von den Fängen her ok.

Grüße


----------



## Roger Rabbit (20. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, gerade eben noch bei WRS die Merry Fisher für morgen gebucht. Also Dorsche aufgepasst - wir kommen ! Hoffen wir mal, das es noch immer so gut ist wie die letzten Male Ende August. Sind schon ganz heiß !!

Gruß an alle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dann sieht man sich morgen vllt auf See#h


----------



## Fehmi (20. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... na toll !!! - und wir müssen morgen Vorzelt und Wohnwagen abbauen (Lillebaelt-Camping) und nach Hause holen. Aber irgendwann ist es soweit: eine unglaublich gute Saison geht zu Ende. Die "Bunker" sind voll und der Winter kann kommen.
Allen, die es noch schaffen rauszufahren, wünschen wir Petri Heil.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Torge und Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Immer diese Campisten...  heute gabs nochmal 15 schøne Dorsche


----------



## Roger Rabbit (23. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, 

Wir hatten wieder mal am Samstag bei WRS die Merry Fisher gebucht. Bei fast idealem Angelwetter - bedeckt und mit etwas Wind - gings morgens um 6:00 Uhr los Richtung Süden. Zuerst haben wir die Dorsche an der Südspitze gesucht und dort leider nicht gefunden. Also noch ein Stück weiter Richtung Breitgrund. Aber auch dort waren nur kleinere Dorsche zu fangen. Dann sind wir rüber Richtung Aero. Dort konnten wir dann doch noch einen richtigen Schwarm ausfindig machen. Es ging Schlag auf Schlag. Meist waren immer alle 3 Ruten krumm. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit war unsere Kiste mehr als voll. Allerdings hatten die Dorsche den "Braten" relativ schnell gerochen und es war an dieser Stelle nur vereinzelt noch einer an den Haken zu locken, obwohl noch immer genug Fischanzeige auf dem Echolot zu sehen war. Wir sind dann noch 2-3 andere Stellen angefahren, aber es gab dort auch immer nur vereinzelt mal einen brauchbaren Fisch. So ging dann dieser schöne Angeltag zu Ende. Wir hatten wieder mal etliche schöne Dorsche verhaften können, wenn auch mindestens 2/3 davon in ca. 1,5 Std. 

Grüße und allen viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich war auch von ca. 8-13 Uhr Südspitze Aero und es lief ganz ok. Viele kleine um 45cm dabei, schwimmen alle wieder. Am Ende waren es 15 Stück in guter Größe.ABER, vor 4 Wochen war es dort noch deutlich besser, scheint so als machen die Dorsche ne kleine Pause...habe euch mit dem Fernglas sehen können, in eurer Nähe war noch ein kleineres Boot ? #h


----------



## Roger Rabbit (23. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

Ja zu Anfang angelte noch ein Boot in einigem Abstand neben uns. Sie fuhren dann aber schnell wieder in Richtung Gammel Poel weiter. 
Scheint wirklich im allgemeinen etwas schlechter geworden zu sein. Wir hatten an unserem Hotspot auch nicht die sonst üblichen schön gezeichneten " Standdorsche" sondern die hellen, etwas schlankeren "Raubdorsche", die sich vermtl. nur von Fisch ernähren.

Gruß und weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## bombe220488 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Was versteht ihr denn unter der Südspitze Æro? 
Ganz bis nach Vejsnaes?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Neeee nicht ganz sooo weit.#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gestern endlich mal wieder Windstille....die Dorsche sind zur zeit etwas beissfaul aber trotzdem gab es gestern 10 massige Dorsche.
Lg


----------



## dunboyhss (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze ! Petri zu den massigen !
Habe mal eine Frage: Plane eine Woche Skovmose im
November. Wenn ich einen Laptop mit Internet-Stick
mitnehme, komme ich dann ins deutsche D1- oder
D2-Netz ? Oder nur über dänischen Roaming-Partner ?
Vielleicht kann mir ein Smartphone-Nutzer helfen ?
Ansonsten allen hier gute Fänge !
Gruss, Holger


----------



## fester (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, der w-LAN Stick am Laptop funktioniert prinzipiell genauso wie ein Handy/smartphone, d.h. Du nutzt also das mobilfunknetzt zum telefonieren und/oder Surfen im Netz. Und zwar das, welches grad zur "Hand" ist, sofern dein "heimisches" Netz nicht zur Verfügung steht!
Für einen längeren Auslandsaufenthalt lohnt sich vielleicht sogar eine landesspeziFische Telefonkarte für den w-LAN Stick?! Zumindest aber der Anruf/Blick auf die Webseite deines "providers", oft kann man für den Urlaub ne "Holiday-flat" o.ä. dazukaufen.

Hoffe etwas licht ins dunkel gebracht zuhaben. 

Viel Erfolg, auch damit du uns auf dem laufenden halten kannst, grins!

Petri Heil
Fester


----------



## dunboyhss (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fester ! 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort ! Von der technischen Seite war mir die Sache klar - 
mir geht's darum, ob ich in Skovmose nahe genug am nächsten deutschen Transmitter von 
entweder T-Mobile oder Vodafone bin, um ohne "Umweg" über den dänischen Roamingpartner  (was Roaming-Kosten verursachen würde) internetten
zu können. Aber der Tip "Urlaubs-Angebot" ist Spitze ! 
Werde am Montag gleich mal rumhorchen, was es da so alles gibt. - Nochmals DANKE -
Werde nach meiner Woche auf der Insel Bericht erstatten, wie es mir ergangen ist - 
natürlich auch Fang-Report, wenn es etwas zu reporten gibt.
Beste Grüsse und jederzeit einen wohlschmeckenden Fisch in der Pfanne wünscht
Holger


----------



## babsi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hatte heute einen schwarzen Tag. Heute Nacht wurde mein Boot, eine Shetland mit 30 PS Yamaha geklaut.:r
> Mein Boot lag auf Kegnæs, Sydals in Damkobbel. Weiterhin ließen diese Mistkerle von meinem Nachbarboot den 50 PS Motor mitgehen. Da sie meinen Motor, dank der Sicherungen, vor Ort nicht abbauen konnten, haben sie das ganze Boot mitgehen lassen. Wahrscheinlich befindet sich mein Boot jetzt schon in östlichen Regionen. Ich hörte jetzt, dass vor ca. 2 Wochen bei Skovby mehrere Motoren entwendet wurden. Hoffentlich geht es nicht woanders so weiter.
> Jetzt geht der ganze Papierkram mit Polizei und Versicherung los. Passt auf Eure Boote auf.


 
Hallo,

von der Versicherung wurde mir jetzt mitgeteilt, dass sämtliche Schäden übernommen werden.
Die Versicherung kann ich nur empfehlen.
Danke Norman.


----------



## porscher (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

kann man direkt im hafen von fynshavn direkt bei den fischern frischen fisch kaufen? hat jemand einen tipp? vielen dank!


----------



## porscher (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hat niemand eine tipp?


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



porscher schrieb:


> hat niemand eine tipp?



frag mal bei WRS Charterboot nach, ggf. kann der dir auch Fisch verkaufen, mindestens aber weiterhelfen
Ansonsten glaube ich, dass im Hafen kein Fisch zu kaufen ist, jedenfalls nicht planmäßig


----------



## Kistenmann (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



porscher schrieb:


> kann man direkt im hafen von fynshavn direkt bei den fischern frischen fisch kaufen? hat jemand einen tipp? vielen dank!


Fynshavn weiß ich es nicht...Mommark und Höruphavn kann ich da empfehlen. In Mommark kommt der Fischer immer so zwischen 11h und 12h rein


----------



## porscher (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

vielen dank für die tipps. bin gerade in nordborg und werde die beiden häfen mal aufsuchen um bei den fischern ein paar schollen zu kaufen. gestern war der sturm hier echt heftig. bei unserem ferienhaus flogen 3 dachziegel herunter...viele bäume wurden entwurzelt. mal sehen ob ich auch noch die eine oder andere forelle überlisten kann!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (4. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Waren mal wieder kurzfristig letzten Samstag in Fynshav. Wetter war vom Wind her genial. Leider aber bis Mittags mit  Regen, aber dafür gibts ja die richtige Kleidung.
Fangmäßig können wir uns auch nicht beklagen. Gab reichlich schöne Dorsche auf dem Gammel Poel. Alles auf nur 6m - 7m Wassertiefe :vik:. 25gr. Jigköpfe reichten völlig aus. Es war also eine supergeniale Angelei.
Hallo Matze04 - haben dich dort auch gesehen. Wie war dein Fang ?

Gruß an alle |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, ach ihr wart mit der Arvor da richtig? Habe auch sehr gut gefangen bei 6-8m und ein Stückchen weiter raus am Rev bei 18m.Es waren schöne fette Dorsche bis 73cm dabei.


----------



## Kistenmann (6. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von der Versicherung wurde mir jetzt mitgeteilt, dass sämtliche Schäden übernommen werden.
> Die Versicherung kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Danke Norman.


Das ist doch wenigestens etwas. Ja, Norman ist seeehr empfehlenswert #h


----------



## Roger Rabbit (7. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, ach ihr wart mit der Arvor da richtig? Habe auch sehr gut gefangen bei 6-8m und ein Stückchen weiter raus am Rev bei 18m.Es waren schöne fette Dorsche bis 73cm dabei.


 
Hallo Matze,

Antwort leider erst jetzt. Jau, die mit dem Arvor-Boot waren wir. Haben aber nur flach gefangen. Unser kurzer Abstecher ins "Tiefe" (13m - 15m) brachte jedoch nur die einzigen Untermaßigen des ganzen Tages. Auf dem flachen gabs nur richtig gute von 50+.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## janick.1988 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, danke gestern für die guten Tips ohne dich hätten wir uns einen Wolf gesucht und wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts gefangen.
Denke wir sehen uns jetzt auch öffters auf dem Wasser und weiterhin viel Petri für dich.

Lg Jan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej,ok kein Problem  Am Ende waren es 9 Dorsche bei mir...und der grosse hatte sogar noch 11 Pfund 
Bis demnächst


----------



## stin (16. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Scheint ja noch ganz gut zu laufen,11 Pfund nicht schlecht.
Wie tief habt ihr denn gefischt wenn man mal fragen darf ?
Wenn das Wetter gut ist fahre ich morgen vielleicht mal nach Fynshav,vom Wind sollte es eigentlich gehen.
Mfg stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gefangen in 6-7m Tiefe !!!!


----------



## janick.1988 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das ist doch super Matze ... wir hatten 5 Stück aber auch gute.Da wir zum ersten mal da waren und unsere Erwartungen übertroffen wurde sind wir sehr zufrieden. =) Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, heute gab es wieder viele Dorsche bis 9 Pfund.


----------



## stin (18. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super,ich ärgere mich noch das ich bei dem geilen Wetter
nicht los gefahren bin.
Wieder bei 6-7 meter Matze ?
Mfg stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja wieder alles sehr flach von 6-8m


----------



## MWK (18. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri Matze! Eure super Saison scheint ja nicht zu enden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...und heute wieder mal gedorscht....#h


----------



## stin (24. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Geiler Dorsch,Matze.
Hast du dein Boot das ganze Jahr im Wasser liegen
oder wie lange geht deine Saison?
Mein Boot ist heute in den Winterschlaf gegangen,
hoffentlich wird die nächste Saison genau so gut.
Mfg stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, meine Saison geht so lange wie es das Wetter zulässt. Ich werde aber so anfang/mitte Dezember raus und die Arvor bei mir in die Halle stellen.Habe diesen Winter 1-2 Sachen dran zu machen bzw. zu montieren


----------



## Roger Rabbit (25. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

habe mir schon gedacht, das am Samstag jemand los war.
Hatten auch kurzfristig den Tag ins Auge gefasst, jedoch war Frank nicht da, so das wir kein vernünftiges Boot mehr bekommen haben.
Gab es die Dorsche immer noch flach, oder ziehen sie schon ins Tiefe. Der auf dem Foto sieht ja ganz ansprechend aus. War das ein Einzelgänger oder gab es noch kleine Schwärme?

Gruß an alle |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, die Dorsche waren immer noch sehr flach. Das war kein Einzelgänger......hatte am Samstag 11 Stück zwischen 8-10 Pfund, also alles Granaten.#6


----------



## Roger Rabbit (25. November 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schön, freut mich für dich. Warst du wieder im Süden?
Hast du was gehört, ob es auch auf dem Grams Flak, Lyo Flak oder Billesgrund Dorsche gibt. Waren früher immer meine Hotspots. Auch alte Mühle Aero war immer einen Versuch wert. 
Wir schauen nämlich immer noch täglich auf die Windvorhersagen, ob wir nicht kurzfristig einen Angeltag einschieben können.


----------



## MWK (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
ich hoffe Fynshav hat dem Orkan getrotzt und keine Schäden davon getragen... hat jemand von euch Fotos gemacht?
Wir sind zwischen den Tagen vom 28.12-04.01. oben. Ich bring mein Boot nicht mit, da es eigentlich ein Woche Urlaub mit meiner Freundin ist. Dennoch wollte ich mich ein paar mal zum fischen raus schleichen. Evtl. sogar einen Tag rausfahren - weiß jemand ob Morten in der Zeit noch rausfährt? Oder noch besser: hat noch jemand seinen Kahn im Wasser und würde mich mitnehmen - Sprit würd ich natürlich zahlen...
Gruß aus dem verschneiten Bergischen,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schåden relativ....der Orkan hat das komplette Wasser ausn Hafen gedrūckt.Heute morgen gegen 6.00 Uhr konnte man im ganzen Hafen Watt laufen, leer bis aufn Schlick runter.Diverse Boote abgerissen, bzw. erst aufgehångt und dann gerissen.Meine Arvor war gut vorbereitet und alles ohne Probleme überstanden.Jetzt kommt der Wind aus NordWest und der Hafen läuft wieder voll Wasser, gegen Mitternacht soll das Hochwasser den Høhepunkt haben mit 1,60m űber normal.d.h. alle Stege und der Servicekaj werden voll unter Wasser stehen.....man man man....sowas hab ich die letzten 25 Jahre nicht gesehen...nächste Woche kommt FRUKKE in die Halle...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier Bilder aber noch mit Wasser....paar Stunden später war Butt petten møglich....


----------



## MWK (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,
danke für den Lagebericht - das ist schon sehr heftig! Gut das es relativ lange Vorwarnzeiten gab - aber das der Haven leerläuft erwartet man dann doch nicht...Was ist mit den größeren Schiffen passiert, oder hatten die sich nach Sonderborg verkrümelt? 
Was zum Henker ist "Butt petten" - das hört sich irgendwie nicht Jugendfrei an...
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Fehmi (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... das hängt wohl mit Matzes dunkler Vergangenheit von der falschen Küstenseite zusammen: an Nordsee machten es Ebbe und Flut tatsächsich möglich, bei Niedriegwasser mit den Füßen nach Plattfischen im Watt zu suchen  (bzw. zu treten = Plattdeutsch "petten").
Mittlerweile wohnt er ja auf der richtigen Seite und hat sich genug Geld für eine Bambusrute und Nuss-Schale zusammen gespart ...

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das Hochwasser hielt sich in Grenzen, gerade mal bis Unterkante Stege stieg das Wasser, mittlerweile alles entspannt. Die Leute die ihr Boot noch im Wasser haben sind dabei wieder alles ordentlich zu richten, Seile zu erneuern etc. Da sind Seile von 22mm einfach gerissen, Poller und Klampen mit Seil ausn GFK gerissen, div Löcher nun in den Bordwänden....naja  es wurde ja lange genug vorher gewarnt und wer dann nicht sein Boot entsprechend vorbereitet hat auch selber schuld.....
@fehmi....mein Opa hat es damals immer erzåhlt das er vor Büsum zum Butt Petten war und das wohl auch erfolgreich....hat Shimano Bambus Ruten ?;+;+;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Fehmi (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Na gut: muss ja zugeben, dass ich eigentlich auch von der Nordsee - Seite komme. Als  Krabbenbrötchen noch bezahlbar waren, war die Fischbude in Dagebüll (ist ja zur Zeit oft genug im TV gewesen) mindestens einmal in der Woche Pflichtprogramm. Noch ein Vorteil: bei Ebbe konnte man Wattwürmer graben und mußte nicht in Knie-tiefem Wasser rumstochern - aber was tut man jetzt nicht alles, um an die Lieblingsköder der "Platten" zu kommen.

... Ach ja: eine gespliesste Bambusrute (vielleicht von shimano)war doch was richtig edles.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MWK (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Up Kölsch: Et jüt Sachen, de jüddet janit... 

Mal was ganz anderes... Wie feiert man auf Alsen eigentlich Sylvester - geht da in Sonderborg was?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurz gesagt....hier geht garnix.....es kommen paar leute um mitternacht aus ihren löchern und feuern ihre Raketen ab am Sønderborger Hafen.Da hat man denn fūr 30min was zu gucken.Wir feiern gemütlich zuhause mit der Familie.


----------



## MWK (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mhh... dann werden wir das wohl auch so halten und unser Raklett mit nehmen und ein paar Gambas und Steak brutzeln - wir sind ja auch nicht zum feiern da.


----------



## KlickerHH (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dafür ist das Feuerwerk um Klassen besser als in Deutschland


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das stimmt, um längen besser als das was in D bekommt


----------



## babsi (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen Alsfreunden und übrigen Forumsmitgliedern
ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

da schliesse ich mich mal an...allen Fynhav Fans Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins 2014.
Sicher sieht man sich 2014 im Hafen.


P.S.: Am 2tn Weihnachtstag gehts nochmal raus auf Dorsch, die Wassertemperaturen sind ja noch sehr vielversprechend...muss nur der Wind noch gute Laune haben, am 2tn Januar geht FRUKKE dann in die warme Halle #6


----------



## Fehmi (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn Autos ineinander knallen
Weil Flocken auf die Erde fallen
Und sie dich überall beschallen
Mit Liedern, die dir nicht gefallen
Wenn Menschen sich zusammenballen
Im Kaufwahn alles überfallen
Dann ist sie sicher nicht mehr weit
 *Die wunderschöne Weihnachtszeit* 

*... ich muss gestehen: der Klimawandel ist in dem Gedicht noch nicht angekommen. **Wind* [FONT=&quot]5 bis 6bft, fast 10 Grad und Regen werden es den Flocken nicht gerade leicht machen...

Trotzdem: wünsche schöne Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit für 2014 
Grüße von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank
[/FONT]


----------



## MS aus G (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi alle.
 Wünsche Euch allen hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bin zwar nur stiller Mitleser, ansonsten im LL-tröt unterwegs, aber euer Tröt ist auch sehr informativ, und Als ist ja nicht so weit entfernt.
 @matze: hast ja am 2ten Weihnachtstag super Glück mit dem Wind, wünsche Dir viel Petri, und berichte mal bitte, wie es war!!!(Ich gehe mal von richtig viel Fisch aus)
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Eike82 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich schließe mich mal verspätet an, da bleiben mir nur noch Euch allen einen guten Rutsch in ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2014 zu wünschen.

Zurück zum Dorsch: Fährt jemand von Euch zwischen dem 27. Dezember und dem 5. Januar zum Brandungsangeln nach Sönderborg und/oder Umgebung?

Ich bin über den Jahreswechsel bei meiner Schwiegerfamilie in SH und möchte an ein oder zwei Abenden mein Glück versuchen. Da würde ich mich natürlich über ein kleines Treffen mit ortserfahrenen Anglern freuen ...

Btw, kann man im Dezember/Januar am Strand noch Garnelen fangen, oder ist es denen im flachen Wasser zu kalt?

Viele Grüße
Eike


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So heute am 2tn Weihnachtstag nochmal das ruhige Wetter ausgenutzt und es lief super, 28 Dorsche von 60-75cm.....dann mal Frohe Weihnachten....so jetzt ist die Saison für mich "endlich" vorbei und FRUKKE kommt ins Winterlager....#h


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze
sehr schöne Fische!!! PETRI!!!
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und weiterhin Top Fänge in 2014 #h


----------



## MS aus G (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze,
 ein grosses Petri auch von mir, hatte ich mir doch gedacht, das Du nochmal zuschlägst!!! Auch von mir alles gute für 2014 und lass noch ein paar Dorsche in der Ostsee, das wir auf LL auch noch was von haben!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## MWK (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Frohe Weihnachten noch an alle gehabt zuhaben und natürlich einen guten Rutsch!

Natürlich auch ein ganz dickes Petri Matze zu den tollen Dorschen!

Mein Auto ist gepackt und morgen früh gehts los. Mein Boot bleibt ja zuhause und ich dachte spontan irgendwo unterzukommen. Morten hat aber leider nur Vollchater und WRS hat alle Boote "schon" Winterfest... Wer erwartet auch sin so mildes Wetter zum Jahreswechsel?!

Nun gut, dann werde ich es von der Küste probieren... und berichten 

Gruß, 

Markus


----------



## ralle (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## MWK (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
schon wieder zurück von Als... also der Orkan hat schon heftige Spuren hinterlassen. Riesen Buchen mit 50-60 cm Stämmen einfach in der Mitte abgeknickt, zig abgedeckte Dächer und eine Dänin erzählte gar von eingestürzten Häusern.
Angeltechnisch bin ich obwohl kein Angelurlaub einige Male los gewesen. Zuerst nach einem Bummel in Sonderborg im Hafen. Ich dachte schon es seien Heringe da, es waren bestimmt 50 Angler im Hafen plus ein paar kleine Boote. Ich hab sogar einen "Profi" Angler gesehen, welcher hin und wieder auf Filmen zu sehen ist... evtl outet sich dieser ja mal. Fische konnte ich allerdings nirgends sehen und auch ich hatte keinen Zupfer, weder an der Hafen Einfahrt noch mitten im Hafen.  Außerdem sind im ganzen Hafen, also auf beiden Seiten "Fischen verboten" Schilder angebracht worden.
Meinen nächsten Versuch hab ich dann im Fjord auf Mefo unternommen nach dem wir uns das Nordborger Schloss angeschaut haben. Mein Zeitfenster war ca. 1 Std. in der Dämmerung... Ich stand voll im Wind und hab eigentlich nur parallel zum Ufer werfen können... eine große ist dem Köder bis vor die Rute gefolgt hat aber nicht zugepackt. Ein paar Würfe später ist dann aber doch eine hängen geblieben - 45 cm, blank, lecker.
Dann hab ich mich vor dem Frühstück einmal zum Wattwürmer graben raus geschlichen. Mein Plan war Abends von der Sandspitze aus in Kaegnes Faerge ein paar Dorsche zu fangen. Wattwürmer hatte ich bekommen, aber während des Anmarsch (min. 1 km vom Parkplatz) hoffte ich schon fast keinen Fisch zurück schleppen zu müssen... ;-) Es bot sich ein herrlicher Sonnenuntergang und ich war mir sicher es müsste rappeln - der starke Wind drückte das Wasser aus dem Hav und es war ordentlich Strömung an der Kante. Ich hab mit einer Brandungsrute gefischt und mit der Spinnrute. Bis 20:00 Uhr habe ich nur einen kleinen Wittling gefangen - tja wenigstens kein Schneider und der Rückweg würde auch nicht so hart... auf Hütte sollte es eh Steak geben, also war ich nicht traurig.
Fazit von der Woche Als mit Frau - es geht! Meine fand es super und sie ist alles andere als angelbegeistert. Natürlich haben wir die meiste Zeit zusammen verbracht, spaziert etc, aber einige Stunden zum angeln sind doch geblieben und ich komm mir nicht unterfischt vor . Und wenn Als im Dezember / Januar gefällt, dann im Rest des Jahres sowieso!
In diesem Sinne - Petri!
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So seit gestern dann mal in der Winterpause....
Im Mårts gehts dann wieder los #h


----------



## Fehmi (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da die Saison zur Zeit ruht, hier mal eine technische Frage:
trotz intensivster Bemühungen der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens hat meine AB-Starterbatterie den Geist aufgegeben; hatte sowieso den Eindruck, dass es sich um ein Billigmodel handelte; Probleme schon in der 4. Saison.
Darum meine Frage:
Wenn man eine neue kauft, ist dann eine Batterie mit AGM-Technik (z.B. Varta AGM E39 12V/70Ah oder Gold Max AGM 75 Ah) zu empfehlen und ist der Austausch bei einem Mercury 50PS bedenkenlos machbar? Muss man irgend etwas bedenken?
Oder wäre eine gute Standardbatterie  (Varta Blue Dynamic E11/75Ah) besser?
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand aus dem Forum damit aus.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Habe leider keine Ahnung, aber davon sehr viel ;-)


----------



## Fehmi (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, da sind wir ja mal wieder auf einer Wellenlänge !
(ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt nicht jeder, der davon auch keine Ahnung hat, das  noch schreibt).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Micha383 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nunja ich kenne die geschichte vom auto.

denke mal das verhält sich ähnlich.
Sprich die gleiche Bauform und Pollage wie das orig. damit sie auch wieder in die Halterung passt. 
Solltest darauf auch keinen Kurzschluss zu machen und das abklemmen und anklemmen wie beim Auto erledigen. Erst Minus (Masse) abklemmen und dann Plus und beim anklemmen erst den Plus dann die Masse.

Dann kannst auf der seite von Varta auch die verschiedenen Technischdaten vergleichen (max. kaltstartstrom usw) der verschiedenen Typen.

Dann vergleichst einfach die Daten vom Motor (keine ahnung wie das bei Booten so ist) Anlasserleistung, LiMa usw.

Was aber vll. mal kaufen solltest ist ein schnelles Multimeter mit Krokklemmen. So kannst die Spannungseinbrüche beim Start messen und ggf. die Ladespannung im betrieb.

Und von den Zahlen her kannst schon mal sehen ob die LiMa hin ist oder ob die Bat zu wenig Spannung bei belastung bringt oder es aussetzer der LiMa gibt.

Wenn das Multimeter dann in reihe schaltest zum Ampere messen, (nicht den motor anlassen) kannst du auch auf kriechstrom prüfen, sprich ob es heimliche Verbraucher gibt.

Starterbatterien bzw allg. Akkus und der gleichen sollte man wenn man sie längere Zeit nicht nutzt auch Pflegen.
Dazu einfach mal nach "autobatterie pflege" suchen.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen, falls ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe.

Falls noch weitere Fragen in der Richtung hast auch gerne per PN, da ich kein Dorsch Angler und hier nur per Zufall gelandet bin 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Fehmi (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Antwort - nur geholfen hat sie leider nicht; es geht eigentlich nicht um das mechanische Problem des Einbaus (natürlich muss sie wieder in den Batteriekasten passen), sonder eiguntlich um die Frage, ob ich die tote, eigentlich zu kleine, nicht wartungsfreie Billig-Batterie bei meinem 50 PS Mercury durch eine moderne AGM Batterie (wartungsfrei, auslaufsicher, vibrations unempfindlich) austauschen kann / sollte.
Trotzdem danke
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Micha383 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

achso klar sollte das gehen.

bei den daten die ich da gelesen habe sollte der anlasser ne Varta ob High End oder Standart nicht überfordern vor allem in der hinsicht das im moment ne schwache billige drin ist.

Dem anlasser ist das recht egal ob ihm den nötigen dunst aus ner Varta oder ner Sonstigen gibst, solange er seinen Ampere Durst befriedigt bekommt.

Ist ja nen Anlasser drin und ne LiMa? Bootsmotoren sind mir net so geläufig.

Als vergleich in meinem 2.0L Benziner Automobil ist ne 45AH drin. Die vor kurzem getauscht wurde da die Alte net mehr ganz so Kaltstartstrom freundlich war (Laut Autohaus) das Auto hat jetzt gut 4Jahre aufm Buckel und ist auch sehr viel gefahren worden.

Da gehe ich von aus wenn du ne Varta ein baust und dazu noch ne richtig gute (die beschriebene) würde ich mir da kein Kopp mehr drum machen. 

Würde aber bei der gleichen AH bleiben da die LiMa's auf die AH der Batterien ausgelegt sind, was bedeutet das wenn eine größere Bat. rein machst es länger dauert bis sie voll ist.

Sprich wenn die Bat. nie wirklich wieder voll geladen wird beim Fahren zeigt sich das über die Zeit an der Leistung der Bat. und der Lebensdauer.
Aber das könntest du ausgleichen mit nem guten Ladegerät und sie immer mal wieder schön voll machst.

und je nach ladegerät kannst auch einen Pflegemodus laufen lassen.

So dürftest sehr lange an der Varta freude haben.

gruß
micha

[EDIT]
Also ich würde mir das folgende Ladegerät besorgen, damit kannst so gut wie alles Laden was ne Starterbatterie hat.

_"Das Ladegerät ist für das Aufladen,  Erhaltungsladen, Warten und die Regenerierung von 6, 12 und 24 V Akkus,  wie sie in Autos, Schiffen, LKWs und anderen Fahrzeugen eingebaut sind,  vorgesehen."_


----------



## Fehmi (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Erstma: Danke- nur die gleiche Größe werde ich nicht nehmen (66Ah), da die Bedienungsanleitung vom Motor eigentlich aussagt, dass es eine Batterie mit 70 bis 100 Ah sein soll; warun ist eine kleinere drin? -leider zu spät gemerkt!

Grüße con der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## dunboyhss (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen und späte gute Wünsche für 2014 !

Mit Fangbericht meiner Angelwoche auf Kegnaes Anfang November wurde es leider nichts - bin am 09.11.2013 beim ersten Würf mit der Brandungsrute weggerutscht und habe den Oberschenkel gebrochen. Das war's dann ! Tatütata nach Flensburg usw usw.  Es sieht so aus, dass ich für den Rest meines Lebens auf jedwede Kletterpartien über Steinschütten und Geröllstrände sowie lange Gepäckmarsche verzichten muss.

Habe jetzt angefangen, den Führer der Rapsbande für Als daraufhin zu prüfen, welche Angelplätze für Gehbehinderte wohl in Frage kommen.

Könntet Ihr Vor-Ort-Erfahrenen mir dabei helfen, vielleicht den einen oder anderen Platz zu finden, der im Führer nicht erwähnt ist ? - Ich bin Brandungsangler mit grossem Interesse an Plattfischen und evtl. Dorschen vom Ufer aus - MeFo's nur dann, wenn sie zufällig an den Köder für Platten und Dorsche gehen.

Sieht so aus, als wären Molen, Stege und Sandstrände mit nahem Parkplatz so ziemlich die einzigen verbliebenen Optionen.

Für jede Art der Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Antworten auch an meine E-Mail-Adresse wattwurm744@gmx.de
Danke und immer einen schönen Fisch am Ende der Schnur !
Holger

P.S. - Sollte der freundliche Angler, der mir nach meinem Unfall am Strand so tatkräftig geholfen hat, auch in diesem Forum zu Hause sein, so danke ich ihm hiermit nochmals sehr herzlich und würde mich über eine E-Mail mit Adresse & Tel-Nr. freuen.


----------



## MS aus G (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi dunboyhss,
 das tut mir natürlich sehr leid, was mit Dir passiert ist!!! Aber wie wäre es, wenn Du Dir mal Gedanken über das Kleinbootangeln machen würdest, da kann man auch sehr gut Platte überlisten und in den Häfen sollte der Weg auch nicht so weit sein. Das ein und aussteigen dürfte auch gehen, man kann im Sitzen angeln...! Ist nur ein Vorschlag, aber das müsste besser gehen als die Brandungsangelei.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gute Besserung für dein Bein. 
Ein Super Platz für dich wåre dann rechts vom Mommark Hafen.
Sandstrand, Parkplatz 30m vom Ufer und gute Plattfischfänge.
Ansonsten ist der Tipp mit dem Kleinboot super, Plattfische sind reichlich da, würde fast behaupten das wir das beste Plattfischgebiet Dänemarks haben #6


----------



## dunboyhss (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Mario !, Hallo Matze !

Danke für die guten Wünsche.

Kleinbootangeln wäre narürlich ein Ausweg,
aber ich möchte das Brandungsangeln nicht aufgeben,
dazu macht es eigentlich zuviel Spass. Und wenn der
Wind nicht mitspielt, kann ich das Boot vergessen.
Deshalb möchte ich für alle Fälle mal einige Plätze
für alle Eventualitäten zusammen stellen, damit ich
auch bei Wind, ganz gleich aus welcher  Richtugen,
 immer noch eine Option verfügbar habe.

Danke für den Tip Mommark - der ist bereits auf meiner Liste.
Hat jemand schon mal den Sandstrand am Ende des
Kegnaesvej, mit Parkplatz und schönem Sandstrand
(ein Kilometer SO vom Skovmose Camping) angetestet ?
Gruss
dunboyhss


----------



## babsi (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo dunboyhss,

tut mir ebenfalls sehr Leid mit Deinem Bein.
Ja, ja, bei unserem Alter muß man schon etwas vorsichtiger 
sein.
Am Ende von Kegnæs bei den Windrädern kannst Du direkt bis an den Strand fahren. Ich habe dort früher ganz gut Platte gefangen. Heute angel ich auch nur noch vom Boot aus.
Alles Gute mit Deinem Bein.


----------



## Fehmi (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Über die Fangerfolge kann ich leider nichts sagen , da ich auch nur mit dem Boot hinter Dorsch und Plattfisch her bin. Aber gut besucht von Brandungsanglern ist der Strand  unterhalb des ersten Parkplatzes wenn man den Damm nach Kägneas überquert hat. Oft standen die Brandungskollegen auch im Bereich Pöls Rev. Mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen; der Strand ist eher schwierig und müßte bei Bedarf auf Begehbarkeit überprüft werden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## dunboyhss (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Werner, hallo Frank !

Danke für Info's. 

Werner - Dein Tip ist interessant  und wird in meine Liste aufgenommen.
Und das "in unserem Alter muss man etwas vorsichtiger sein" hat was...

Frank - genau der Strand unterhalb vom Parkplatz am Ende des Damms
nach Kegnaes war es, dem mein Oberschenkel nicht gewachsen war...
Deshalb meine Entscheidung - Geröllstrand - nein danke..

Beste Grüsse
Holger


----------



## MWK (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Alsen-Freunde,

Mensch Holger das mit deinem Bein ist ja heftig! Da kann man nur die Daumen drücken...

Ich würde als Option noch die Hafeneinfahrt Sonderborg auf der Festlandseite empfelen. Kannst dort direkt parken und es gibt einen kleinen Sandstrand. Bei Strömung im Sund gibts Fisch, aber es ist auch immer viel los und kein besonders tolles Ambiente.

Wir greifen übrigens vom 5 bis zum 12 April an. Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wieder so lange kalt ist wie letztes Jahr... 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## dunboyhss (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus ! 

Meinst Du die Ecke gegenüber dem Slotspark, die Strasse heisst laut Google Maps
Sundgade. Da ist ein Parkplatz unmittelbar neben dem kleinen Sandstrand zwischen
den beiden Buhnen und der Strand geht auch noch ein Stück weiter nach Südost.
Ist das der Abschnitt ? - Vielleicht treiben sich spät abends dann doch nicht so viele
Angler dort rum und man kann im relativ tiefen Wasser mal einen Dorsch zum Landgang
überreden.

Gegenüber auf der Inselseite am Strandvej direkt südöstlich vom Slotspark sehe ich 
einen weiteren Sandstrand mit Parkplatz - evtl flacheres Wasser - aber Platte mögen das ja. - Kennst Du diesen Spot oder hast schon mal von jemanden gehört, der es dort versucht hat ?

Gruss, Holger

P.S. - Wenn Fisch beisst, ist das Ambiente ziemlich nebensächlich. Hatte auch schon
in Wales direkt unter einer Kohleverladeanlage geangelt - mit besten Erfolgen..
(und der Fisch schmeckte nicht nach Briketts !!)


----------



## dunboyhss (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Meine im Absatz eins natürlich - geht weiter nach Südwest -
Offenbar kurzzeitig orientierungslos - grrrr
Holger


----------



## MWK (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Holger,
genau die Stelle meine ich. Gegenüber der Strand ist der Badestrand der Stadt... Da würde ich glaube ich eher von absehen...

@ All: Hat eigentlich jemand auf Alsen was von den ganzen ausgebüchsten ReFo's mitbekommen bzw. gefangen?

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## hajü 1963 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

 habe jetzt in mehreren std. den gesamten Trööt  durchgelesen#6
 Habe sehr viele Tips gefunden und denke Als und Umgebung ist immer ein Angelurlaub wert:vik:
 Und so haben meine Frau und ich ein Ferienhaus in Skovemose vom 20.April bis 4.Mai gemietet.
 Wir möchten unser Augenmerk aufs Brandungsangeln und Bootsangeln legen.

 Von Fangplätzen usw. steht hier ja eigendlich alles drin
 ..die Frage die ich habe ist ob ich fürs Bootangeln unser 3,80m Zodiac Schlauchboot mit 8 PS Evinrude mitnehmen kann um damit die Süd und Ostküste zu befischen?
 Hier steht ja oft was von ziemlicher Strömung?
 Oder ist man mit dem Schlauchi besser im Alssund oder Flensburger Förde aufgehoben?

 Hoffe ja das dieses Jahr der Winter nicht so lange dauert und sich das Wasser schneller erwärmt.
 ...aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich nie...grins:m


----------



## Fehmi (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Hansi
Die Küste rund um Als ist meiner Meinung nach für ein Schlauchboot gar kein Problem - der Motor muss nur zuverlässig sein. Manchmal wundere ich mich allerdings auch, was sich unsere "Schlauchboot-Mafia" vom Campingplatz so aller traut; jedenfalls die "Kleinmotorisierten"; die 15 / 20PS-Klasse fährt genau so unerschrocken die Plätze vor Lyö oder Aerö an wie die Festrumpfboote.
Mit 8PS kann man sich ja langsam vortasten und an den bekannten Stellen vor Fynshav, Mommark oder Gammel Pöl ist man sowieso fast immer in Rufweite anderer Boote und damit auf der sicheren Seite.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## penru (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Bezeichnung "Schlauchboot-Mafia" sollte man besser unterlassen. Denn bekanntlich fahren die "Mariosis" ja immer die größten "Schlitten" , meine in diesem Fall wohl die Boote!!
Wer also im Glashaus sitzt, sollte besser nicht mit Steinen werfen. Im übrigen sind die Besitzer der großen Boote recht froh, wenn sie zum Mefos-Angeln auf den kleinen Booten mal mitgenommen werden. Also, bei der Wahl der Worte zukünftig bitte Vorsicht!!:vik::q:q


----------



## hajü 1963 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> Hallo Hansi
> Die Küste rund um Als ist meiner Meinung nach für ein Schlauchboot gar kein Problem - der Motor muss nur zuverlässig sein. Manchmal wundere ich mich allerdings auch, was sich unsere "Schlauchboot-Mafia" vom Campingplatz so aller traut; jedenfalls die "Kleinmotorisierten"; die 15 / 20PS-Klasse fährt genau so unerschrocken die Plätze vor Lyö oder Aerö an wie die Festrumpfboote.
> Mit 8PS kann man sich ja langsam vortasten und an den bekannten Stellen vor Fynshav, Mommark oder Gammel Pöl ist man sowieso fast immer in Rufweite anderer Boote und damit auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank.
Na dann ist es ja Küstennah vor Als nicht anders als Fehmarn#6
So weit vor Lyö und Aerö würde ich sowieso nicht mit dem schlauchi fahren, zu riskant.

Danke für deine Antwort.#h
Noch ne kurze Frage:
Muss das Schlauchi und Motor eigendlich angemeldet sein? oder reicht der Kaufvertrag als Eigentumsnachweis?


----------



## fester (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann ich bestätigen, hatte im September viel mühe mit meinem pustekayak paddelnderweise wieder das Ufer zu erreichen als der Wind drehte!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Paddelkajak....Schlauchboote...da wird mir doch wieder schwindelig....letzte Saison, Gammelpoel tauchte plötzlich ein Schlauchboot vor meinen Bug zwischen den Wellen auf und ich konnte noch schnell reagieren.Als ich dann bei SüdOst 5 schon 3 Stunden im Hafen war kam der Sportsfreund mit seinen 1 Mann Schlauchboot und 8PS Mixer bei uns in Hafen an und blubberte auch noch mit Osteuropäischen Dialekt rum...#q ob ich ihn nicht gesehen håtte#c

Mal im erst, bei 2 bft ok, aber alles dadrüber ist doch Lebensgefährlich...

Also, immer ne Handbreit Luft im Schlauch....


----------



## fester (10. Februar 2014)

Haste schon recht, hab mich auch nie weiter als ca. 100m vom Ufer südlich von Mommark Hafen bewegt. Bis der Wind drehte war alles gut!


----------



## hajü 1963 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Paddelkajak....Schlauchboote...da wird mir doch wieder schwindelig....letzte Saison, Gammelpoel tauchte plötzlich ein Schlauchboot vor meinen Bug zwischen den Wellen auf und ich konnte noch schnell reagieren.Als ich dann bei SüdOst 5 schon 3 Stunden im Hafen war kam der Sportsfreund mit seinen 1 Mann Schlauchboot und 8PS Mixer bei uns in Hafen an und blubberte auch noch mit Osteuropäischen Dialekt rum...#q ob ich ihn nicht gesehen håtte#c
> 
> Mal im erst, bei 2 bft ok, aber alles dadrüber ist doch Lebensgefährlich...
> 
> Also, immer ne Handbreit Luft im Schlauch....



Da hast du schon Recht Matze. Solche Idioten gibt es immer mal wieder auch unter den GFK-Fahrern, wer mit einem 1 Mann Schlauchboot oder kleinem GFK Boot bei 5bft Ost Süd/Ost an der Ostküste rausfährt ist bekloppt und gefährdet sich und andere!! #q
 Und bei ner 3-4bft kann man noch locker mit dem Schlauchi 3,80m Küstennah (ca.1000m) rausfahren, nur der Wind muß natürlich aus der richtigen Richtung kommen.

 Meine oben gestellte Frage bezog sich auch mehr auf die Strömungsverhältnisse und ich bin bestimmt erwachsen genug um mit dem Boot verantwortungsvoll umzugehen und Sicherheit steht immer an erster Stelle!!

 ..ich möchte halt nicht mit diesen Idioten in einen Topf geschmissen werden und die anderen verantwortungsvollen Schlauchbootfahrer bestimmt auch nicht#6

 ..also nichts für ungut :m

 Lese deine Berichte sonst sehr gerne :vik:


----------



## fester (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...wollte mit diesem Post auch lediglich unterstreichen, dass die Ostsee auch in diesem Bereich nicht ungefährlich ist, da das Wetter auch im Bereich Als / Aero innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit umschlagen kann!
Und dann wird's gefährlich, selbst in fast unmittelbarer ufernähe ( 100-250m)! 
In mommark und fynshavn kann man für halbwegs vernünftige Preise  boote chartern, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ab 25ps.
Charterlinks finden sich hier im Forum und im netz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In Mommark gibts kein Bootsvermieter mehr....vllt kommt ja bald ein neuer.
Wollte nicht alle Schlauchfahrer in einen Topf werfen.Ich finde es nur sehr gefährlich sich damit auf der Ostsee rumzutreiben...ist noch nicht lange her da wurde ein Schlauchbootskipper nach Wochen an einen Strand auf Langeland angespült.....


----------



## hajü 1963 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



fester schrieb:


> ...wollte mit diesem Post auch lediglich unterstreichen, dass die Ostsee auch in diesem Bereich nicht ungefährlich ist, da das Wetter auch im Bereich Als / Aero innerhalb von sehr kurzer Zeit umschlagen kann!
> Und dann wird's gefährlich, selbst in fast unmittelbarer ufernähe ( 100-250m)!
> In mommark und fynshavn kann man für halbwegs vernünftige Preise boote chartern, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ab 25ps.
> Charterlinks finden sich hier im Forum und im netz.



Da hast du vollkommen recht das Meer darf man nie unterschätzen lieber bisschen übervorsichtig und bei den kleinsten Wetteränderungsanzeichen sofort umkehren#6
 Aber Blödmänner die das nicht beherzigen gibt es ja leider immer wieder#d
 Du warst mit meinen Post auch nicht gemeint.#6


----------



## hajü 1963 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> In Mommark gibts kein Bootsvermieter mehr....vllt kommt ja bald ein neuer.
> Wollte nicht alle Schlauchfahrer in einen Topf werfen.Ich finde es nur sehr gefährlich sich damit auf der Ostsee rumzutreiben...ist noch nicht lange her da wurde ein Schlauchbootskipper nach Wochen an einen Strand auf Langeland angespült.....



Hallo Matze ich weiß das du das nicht so gemeint hast:mnichts für ungut.

Ja das mit dem Schlauchbootskipper hab ich mit bekommen, war vor der Ostküste Fehmarn. Ich war da auch gerade mit nen Kumpel mit nen 60PS Pilothouse draussen.
Es waren übrigens zwei im Schlauchboot beide leider ertrunken. Aber man muss natürlich auch sagen das war von denen auch total unvernünftig. Es war den Tag Nord/Westwind 4-5bft in Böen 6 und die mit nen 3m Schlauchi raus. Keine Schwimmwesten usw.
mir tun die Hinterbliebenen leid.


----------



## MWK (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
das ist doch das geniale an Als - man kann sich den Windverhältnissen immer anpassen und auf die geschützten Bereich ausweichen. Und es gibt an allen entscheidenen Ecken - gerade für kleine Boote - gute Slippen.
Gibts denn fischtechnisch schon irgendwelche News- wird z.B. bei Morten was gefangen? Wir haben hier regelrecht frühlingshafte Bedingungen - regt sich im Wasser auch schon was?!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also die Dorschfänge waren diesen Winter (noch kann er ja kommen...) über gut.
Ich war zuletzt ende des Jahres los und wir haben super gefangen, 2 freunde dann nochmal mitte Januar und da gab es auch über 20 massige dorsche.
Die Fänge vom Kutter in den letzten Tagen waren so pro Tour zwischen 10-30 Stk aufn Kutter von 1-8KG, allerdings mit anglern die mit Pilkern um 250gr den Grund durchgewühlt haben....
Ich werde ab März wieder einsteigen, sofern FRUKKE da fertig ist....


----------



## MWK (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,
danke für die Info... 8 kg - das müssen ja Brummer gewesen sein! Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das du Frukke im März wieder im Wasser hast und uns allen, dass der Winter nicht mehr kommt. 
Bei uns ziehen schon die ganze Woche riesige Kranich Züge gen Norden, die ersten Büsche schlagen aus und die Frühblüher legen los. Wir hatte am WE beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht ne Brasse gehakt - schon voll im Laichkleid... verkehrte Welt.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Denmark1896 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen......ich habe gerade fast das ganze Thema durchgelesen.....ist ja wie ein gutes Buch. Wir sind jetzt gerade hier in Mommark und waren heute den ganzen Tag draußen vor Mommark und haben "leider" nichts gefangen......Die kommenden Tage soll das Wetter auch ganz passabel werden und wir wollen weiter versuchen mit unserem Boot vor Mommark in Richtung Süden (Gammel Pol) zu fischen. Wo sind zu dieser Zeit die Aussichten am besten ein paar Dorsche zu überlisten.....sind wir zu dicht dran....müssen wir weiter raus. Und wo können wir am besten Schollen fangen.......für Eure "schnelle " Hilfe wären wir Euch sehr dankbar......LG aus Mommark


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej, also rechts vom Hafen Mommark ist es ja fast unmöglich KEIN Butt zu fangen.Probiert mal zwischen 6-15m.
Dorsche, da fahrt ihr mal in Richtung Süden, Gammelpoel.Hohe der Schwarzgelben Untiefen Tonne dann Richtung Windråder an Land fahren (Skoby) bis ihr so 5-6m Wassertiefe habt, von dort dann mal lange driften lassen ins tiefe Wasser und die Dorsche suchen.Am besten gehen dort Gummifische mit Jigkøpfen um 30gr.
Dezember/ Januar waren die Dorsche so um 8m....kønnten jetzt evtl tiefer sein....
Viel Spass, Windbericht sieht ja gut aus....


----------



## Denmark1896 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das ist ja super.....danke für die schnelle Antwort.....werden wir gleich probieren....melde mich......LG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin gespannt....


----------



## Gummiadler (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Hej, also rechts vom Hafen Mommark ist es ja fast unmöglich KEIN Butt zu fangen.Probiert mal zwischen 6-15m.
> Dorsche, da fahrt ihr mal in Richtung Süden, Gammelpoel.Hohe der Schwarzgelben Untiefen Tonne dann Richtung Windråder an Land fahren (Skoby) bis ihr so 5-6m Wassertiefe habt, von dort dann mal lange driften lassen ins tiefe Wasser und die Dorsche suchen.Am besten gehen dort Gummifische mit Jigkøpfen um 30gr.
> Dezember/ Januar waren die Dorsche so um 8m....kønnten jetzt evtl tiefer sein....
> Viel Spass, Windbericht sieht ja gut aus....




Hallo Matze,

superinformativer Beitrag. #6

Danke schön.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo man in Mommark ein Boot ausleihen kann?
Für vier Personen mit ~15-20 PS?

Wir wollen nicht weit raus, sondern nur ein bissel auf Platte angeln...

Gruß vom Pladdengeilen Gummiadler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In Mommark gibt es leider keinen mehr der Boote vermietet.
Aber vllt kommt bald ein neuer....
Ansonsten gibts nur WRS in Fynshav.


----------



## bombe220488 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Denmark1896 schrieb:


> Das ist ja super.....danke für die schnelle Antwort.....werden wir gleich probieren....melde mich......LG



Das wäre super wenn du das machen könntest:m


----------



## Denmark1896 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So.....das waren eigentlich ein paar schöne Angelstunden. Wir sind erst gg 10.00 losgekommen.....und von Mommark Richtung Gammelpol gefahren. Ca. 500 m hinter der Hafenmole haben wir in den Tiefen zwischen 8-12 m 2 schöne Dorsche gefangen auf Gummifisch Ölfarbend.....von da aus weiter nach Gammelpol. Da wir noch Neulinge sind und daher noch sehr vorsichtig sind, brauchten wir von hier bis Gammel Pol ne Gute Dreiviertelstunde......leider funktioniert unser Fischfinder und das GPS nicht einwandfrei.....wir haben das Boot erst vor 2 Wochen gekauft.....der 30 PS Motor läuft auf dem Terhi Nordic 6020 sehr gut.....Fischfinder und GPS müssen wir wohl neu besorgen....In Gammelpol haben wir die Untiefentonne nicht gefunden, wir waren um die Ecke bei den Windrädern und haben uns aufgrund des doch höheren Wellengang nicht getraut weiter rauszufahren....wir sind dann von hier wieder nach Mommark und haben dort nochmal einen Dorsch gefangen....alle so um die 55 cm....dann sind wir reingefahren...und wollen es morgen nochmal ein bisschen früher versuchen......LG


----------



## Denmark1896 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann man die Untiefentonne denn von Gammel Pol eigentlich sehen....? Brauchen wohl erstmal ein vernünftiges GPS sowie einen anständigen Fischfinder......so kann man die Stelle bestimmt besser anfahren....!


----------



## Fehmi (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute
Alles richtig gemacht ! Vorsichtig an die Sache rantasten und erstmal Sicherheit im Umgang mit dem Boot gewinnen; bei glattem Wasser geradeausfahren kann jeder - aber sobald Wind und Welle dazu kommen, kann es lebesgefährlich werden (und die meisten Unfälle passieren aus Überheblichkeit oder Unerfahrenheit); wenn ihr überlegen müsst, ob ihr noch fahren könnt, oder nicht - lieber zu Hause bleiben; o.k. - wir von der Küste haben leicht reden; wenn wir heute nicht fahren, warten wir morgen ab, dann geht es vielleicht. Wenn man für ein paar Urlaubstage weit gereist ist und dann auch noch an Land bleiben muss, weil das Wetter nicht mitspielt und man dann auch noch für viel Geld ein Boot gemietet hat,  sinkt verständlicherweise die Hemmschwelle; aber hoffentlich nicht so tief, dass ihr euer Leben riskiert.
Also, mein Rat: vorsichtig bleiben, dann kommen die Fische auch irgendwann.
Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Heute war es etwas diesig und dann sieht man die Tonne wohl erst wenn man dicht dran ist.Ohne GPS und Echolot ist es natürlich nicht so einfach.
Wenn du von Mommark aus kommst siehst du ja irgendwann rechts den weissen Leuchtturm bei Poel, dann fährst du einfach parallel zur Küstenlinie weiter, und fährst nicht gleich um die Ecke richtung Windråder,  dann kommst du fast automatisch gerade vor die Tonne.Erst von dort aus Kurs nehmen auf die Windråder. 
Aber vor Mommark hattet ihr ja auch Dorsche....das ist schonmal gut.


----------



## MWK (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Denmark,
auf eurem Weg zum Gammelpol könnt ihr auch auf ungefähr halbem Weg einen Stop vor Lysabild einlegen. Wenn ihr Richtung Land schaut seht ihr den Kirchturm von Lysabild (ist der einzige auf der Strecke). Dann ist die Anfahrt ohne Aktion auch nicht so lang...


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fehmi gratuliere zum Beitrag in der aktuellen Kutter & Küste ;-)


----------



## Fehmi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke.
Würde den Artikel selber gerne sehen, aber heute scheint die Post mit der Kutsche zu kommen.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Scan mal ein und schick rüber den Artrikel, krich hier ja keine Kutter & Küste.....


----------



## Fehmi (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... warte nur noch auf die Postkutsche !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da wo du wohnst kommen doch noch Brieftauben oder....|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Denmark1896.......Fangmeldungen? Oder wart ihr nicht mehr draussen?


----------



## Denmark1896 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin.....sind jetzt mit packen fertig und sind froh das unsere erste Bootstour unfallfrei ohne Komplikationen abgelaufen ist......wir haben gestern 19 Dorsche in der Zeit von 8.00 - 15.00 gefangen......alle vor Mommark rechts wenn man rausfährt.....viel Glück Euch allen und unterschätzt nie das Wetter....wir sind leider erst wieder im Juli da....Petri Heil....wir hatten hier wieder ne coole Woche.....schönes WE


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hørt sich doch sehr gut an !


----------



## MWK (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Denmark,
Petri zu euren Fängen! Wart ihr relativ nah am Hafen oder seid ihr noch ein Stück südlich (rechts) gefahren? Habt ihr wieder gejiggt? Wie groß waren die Burschen denn und hast du evtl Fotos gemacht?
Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber mir juckt es sowas von in den Fingern...
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Denmark1896 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin....sind wieder heile in DE angekommen....haben die alle so in 10-18 m tiefe gefangen beim joggen mit Ölfarbenden Gufis...ziemlich dicht am Hafen. Sie waren nicht besonders groß aber in Ordnung ( so um die 50 cm )......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Saisonstart mit der MS NANA....Da FRUKKE sich noch im Winterschlaf befindet haben ein paar Kumpels und ich gestern die MS NANA gechartert.
Wir hatten herrliches Sonnenwetter.
Am Vormittag lief es noch sehr schleppend mit den Dorschen aber so ab Mittag hat Morten eine gute Stelle erwischt mit schönen dicken Dorschen bis 4 KG.
Hat Spass gemacht !


----------



## Gummiadler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Cool!!!
Petri Heil Matze.

Da freu ich mich auch schon drauf wie Bolle.
Mitte April haben wir ne Tour mit Morten gechartert...


----------



## MWK (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Matze,
das sind ja ordentliche Dorsche - Petri Heil dazu! 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo. Ich habe eben mal auf die Seite von WRS geschaut. Muss man da immer noch so einen großen Schritt vom Steg auf das Boot machen , oder haben die da mittlerweile eine Leiter oder Steighilfe oder sowas angebaut???. Ich frage ja auch nur so blöd weil ich mir beim Bund damals bei einem Unfall beide Knie zertrümmert oder angetrümmert habe und es mir echt schwer fällt eine großen Schritt nach vorne-unten zu machen. Mich hat es schon einige male in unseren See hier gehauen, weil mir beim Einstieg in mein Boot vom Steg aus die Knie weggesackt sind. Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei eine Truppe zusammen zu stellen, die Bock auf Dänemark hat, und nicht immer nur nach Norge will.
P.s. Das ind in der Tat sehr schöne Dorsche. Es gibt sie also wieder. Beim letzten mal als ich da war(2005) gab es keine schönen mehr.


----------



## Zed (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
gibt es eigentlich noch mehr Übernachtungs möglichkeiten auf Als für ein paar Tage ? Wrs hat ja schon einige auf der Homepage aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Anbieter........


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich kann Casamundo empfehlen.
Da hast du die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Novasol ect. in einer Suchmaschine vereint.


----------



## Fehmi (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Riesenangler
... ja, in der Tat muss man einen ganz schönen Schritt in die Charterbotte machen. Das ist ja schon für "gesunde Knochen" manchmal abenteuerlich. 
Aber es besteht doch die Möglichkeit, dass das Boot an den Steg neben der Rampe umgesetzt wird. Dort ist das Einsteigen deutlich leichter.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Denmark1896 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Riesenangler: den Schritt muss man immer noch machen.....mein 10 Jähriger Sohn hat für die Überwindung immer ca. 10 min. gebraucht.....am besten du kaufst Dir ein eigenes Boot, dann kannst du einsteigen wo Du willst....
@Zed: aus meinen Erfahrungen kann ich Dir immer wieder Fejo.dk empfehlen, die sind total nett und machen alles möglich....und wenn es Probleme gibt regeln Sie vieles.....aber das sind halt nur meine Erfahrungen......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Novasol, Sonne und Strand, Fejo.....haben gute, saubere Häuser in jeder Preislage.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Denmark. Liebend gerne würde ich mir ein eigenes Boot zulegen. Aber wie so oft im Leben, ohne Moos nix Los. Vieleicht wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinne oder bei Günter Jauch auf den Stuhl komme.|rolleyes


----------



## Denmark1896 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Für einen Riesenangler sollte es doch kein Problem sein ein Boot zu beschaffen..... Auch wenn Frank Röhrchen ein total netter ist und der Preis völlig gerecht ist, sind mir um die 100 € für einen Tag 
(ohne Sprit) zu viel.....ein brauchbares Boot + anständigen Motor kriegst du bestimmt schon ab 3500 €.....und dann bist du unabhängig.....#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Macht man hier 1-2 mal im Jahr Urlaub, ist ein Charterboot unterm Strich doch billiger als ein eigenes.Es sei denn man wohnt dicht an der Ostsee und kann 10mal los im Jahr mit dem eigenen, dann würde sich ja ein eigenes "lohnen".


----------



## Zed (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Denmark1896 schrieb:


> Für einen Riesenangler sollte es doch kein Problem sein ein Boot zu beschaffen..... Auch wenn Frank Röhrchen ein total netter ist und der Preis völlig gerecht ist, sind mir um die 100 € für einen Tag
> (ohne Sprit) zu viel.....ein brauchbares Boot + anständigen Motor kriegst du bestimmt schon ab 3500 €.....und dann bist du unabhängig.....#h





Jo genauso haben wir  auch gedacht und letztes Jahr haben wir bei Frank das super Angelboot Terhi Nordic 6020 zum Verkauf gesehen und natürlich zugeschlagen.
Wir haben es jetzt  soweit fertig so dass die Dorschangelei nun losgehen kann..........|supergri


----------



## Zed (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Macht man hier 1-2 mal im Jahr Urlaub, ist ein Charterboot unterm Strich doch billiger als ein eigenes.Es sei denn man wohnt dicht an der Ostsee und kann 10mal los im Jahr mit dem eigenen, dann würde sich ja ein eigenes "lohnen".






oder man kann das Boot noch für einheimische Gewässer benutzen so wie wir hier in der Aller und Weser.............


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Denmark. Da hast du meinen Nickname aber wohl falsch verstanden. Ich angle keine Riesenfische, so viel Glück habe ich selten. Ich bin ein Riese. 
Stimmt für "Nur" 3500 Euro bekommt man bestimmt ein brauchbares Rauwasserboot. Aber wie zum Teufel soll das gehen mit nicht einmal 900 Euro ausgezahlt???? Wenn ich mal irgendwo hin will, zum Beispiel nach Fynshav, dann muss ich sehr lange dafür Sparen. Wenn ich nicht hin und wieder mal was nebenbei mache, dann sähe es echt beschi..en aus. Ist halt als Fleischer so, kannste Arbeiten wie ein Blöder und wirst wie ein Hartzer bezahlt.


----------



## Zed (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es ist schon traurig in Deutschland, das man selbst wenn hart arbeitet dann nicht mehr Geld zu Verfügung hat als ein Hartz 4 empfänger.Im Gegenteil man hat sogar noch mehr ausgaben!!!
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema..............
Ich hoffen bin da kein zu nah getreten ......


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also mir nicht. Kann ich zu 100% Unterschreiben. Aber wie gesagt, das gehört woanders hin.:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dann arbeite doch in DK, hier bekommst du bestimmt 3000 EURO Netto....#6


----------



## Zed (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Klasse,nun wollten  wir mal spontan sein und Montag nach Als zu kommen , aber so wie es aussieht macht uns der Wind ein Strich durch die Rechnung der nimmt für Montag immer mehr zu .......


----------



## bombe220488 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Dann arbeite doch in DK, hier bekommst du bestimmt 3000 EURO Netto....#6



Wo muss ich mich bewerben?


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schon versucht dort zu Wirken. Ergebnis= Drei Monate gearbeitet, einen Bezahlt bekommen, Betrieb pleite und Unternehmer ausser Landes geflüchtet. Und alle in den Ar... getreten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh, da hatte der Riesenangler aber Riesenpech....aber sowas passiert eben auch in DK...


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich kann es mir aber für Südjütland oder Alsen gut vorstellen, das ich es nochmal versuchen werde. Wenn sich hier in den Nächsten zwei oder drei Jahren nichts besseres Ergibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es ist sehr schwer momentan für Deutsche hier in der Gegend Arbeit zu finden, es sei denn du sprichst fliessend Dänisch


----------



## Windelwilli (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Als könnte doch noch nen guten Angelladen gebrauchen. Vielleicht eher so im Süden. Röhrchen ist zwar gut, aber auch der einzige (wenn man den Jagd/Angelladen in Sønderborg mal aussen vor lässt.)
Bin der Meinung, da ließe sich noch ne Mark...äh..Krone verdienen auf dem Gebiet.
Glaube andererseits aber nicht, das man als Deutscher in Dänemark sofort ein Gewerbe ausüben darf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sønderborg hat ja 2 Angellåden.Das wåre auf Als doch max nur ein Saisongeschåft und kønnte man max neben seinen Beruf machen als Nebenerwerb.Alle Urlauber bringen ihre Sachen mit, ok da fehlt maln Pilker oder n Jigkopf.Aber wie viele soll man davon verkaufen das man hier in Dk, wo alles doppelt so teuer ist als in D, leben kann und dann auch ohne Einnahmen über den Winter kommt.Faktisch unmøglich.Dann die Mitbewerber im Internet usw....Ausserdem musst du hier bei Einwanderung der Statsforvaltning in Apenrade genau erklåren und beweisen wovon du hier leben willst, entweder durch einen Arbeitsvertrag oder Eigenkapital oder eine Selbstständigkeit. Ohne dem bekommst du keine cpr nummer und auch kein EU Opholdsbevis. 

Also da würde ich lieber ein Kaminholzverleih aufmachen statt einen Angelladen.....#h


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nur Mal so Nebenbei bemerkt. Der Trööt lautet doch Dorsche vor Fynshav? Oder etwa nicht? Und nicht Arbeit bei Fynshav. Also lasst und wieder zu Thema kommen.|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ohne Arbeit kein Dorsch....#6


----------



## bennyhill (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nur Mal so Nebenbei bemerkt. Der Trööt lautet doch Dorsche vor Fynshav? Oder etwa nicht? Und nicht Arbeit bei Fynshav. Also lasst und wieder zu Thema kommen.|wavey:


Richtig ! Kommt mal wider zum ursprünglichen Sinn des Tröots, alternativ könnt Ihr ja einen Jammertröot aufmachen, das würde diesen hier entlassten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja dann schreib doch mal deine Fangberichte gleich hier rein...


----------



## snofla (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@matze2004

kann noch keinen schreiben.............hoffe aber das ich mit Helmut(Muty) ende MAI mal wieder angreifen kann......

lese hier sehr gerne mit


----------



## MS aus G (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nun seht das doch alles mal nicht so ernst, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand zu dieser Jahreszeit seinen Als oder "ich bin ja ein Langeländer" Jahresurlaub gebucht hat. Im LL tröt machen sie sich Gedanken welches das beste Echolot ist usw.......!!!
 Die Fangmeldungen werden schon noch kommen, und ich glaube nicht, das Ihr in den nächsten Tagen starten werdet!?! Also nehmt es doch als eine willkommene Abwechslung in der normalerweise Dorschfreien Zeit!!!
 Und, wenn der Matze seine Frukke wieder fit hat, werdet Ihr auch wieder Fangmeldungen und Tipps kriegen, und der Matze war ja auch schon mit dem Kutter draußen!!!
 Allen viel Petri Heil für die Saison
 Und es muss ja auch nicht nur um die eigentliche Fangzahl gehen, wie es im tröööt gemeint ist.
 Dorsche rund um Fynshavn: 4st., 3st., 10st.,.....!!!
 Das wollt Ihr doch auch nicht? Oder? 
 Deshalb glaube ich (bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei), das es doch i.O. ist mal andere Fragen zu stellen!?!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Weißer Wolf (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nun seht das doch alles mal nicht so ernst, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das jemand zu dieser Jahreszeit seinen Als oder "ich bin ja ein Langeländer" Jahresurlaub gebucht hat. Im LL tröt machen sie sich Gedanken welches das beste Echolot ist usw.......!!!
> Die Fangmeldungen werden schon noch kommen, und ich glaube nicht, das Ihr in den nächsten Tagen starten werdet!?! Also nehmt es doch als eine willkommene Abwechslung in der normalerweise Dorschfreien Zeit!!!
> Und, wenn der Matze seine Frukke wieder fit hat, werdet Ihr auch wieder Fangmeldungen und Tipps kriegen, und der Matze war ja auch schon mit dem Kutter draußen!!!
> Allen viel Petri Heil für die Saison
> ...



Dem kann ich nur meine vollste Zustimmung geben. Denn mal ehrlich. Ist es denn wirklich so völlig daneben wenn man mal ein persönliches Wort verliert und von den Zahlen und Fakten  der Angelei ein bisschen abrückt? Und sei es nur mit ein paar Zeilen. Sollte es dann einem immer noch so wichtig sein gibt es ja auch noch die Möglichkeit sich per PN  zu melden.
 Harald


----------



## bernie (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, 
dann will ich mal (nach rund 3 Jahren NUR lesen) #t endlich mal etwas beitragen bzw. eine weichen Themenwechsel einleiten |supergri

Ende September werde ich mit Bruder und bestem Kumpel anstatt nach Norge zu düsen zum ersten Mal bei WRS "einkehren".

Dorsch wäre sehr nett, aber ich denke mal, dass wir uns schwerpunktmäßig den Plattfischen widmen werden. 
Um die Zeit sollen sie ja rund und fett und lecker (also so wie ich) sein 
Es ist sicherlich noch etwas zu früh, jetzt schon nach den allerletzten Geheim-Tips zu fragen, aber so`n paar zwanglose Hinweise werden immer gern genommen |bla:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gibt keine Geheimtips um hier Platte zu fangen....es gibt hier so viele das es eher ein Geheimtip ist wie man sie nicht fangen soll....meine Meinung ist das wir hier vor der Haustür mit die besten Plattfischbestände Dänemarks haben


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann ich bestätigen.
Obwohl ich Als bisher nur in der Brandung kenne, gab es immer Platte in guten Größen satt.


----------



## bombe220488 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ob es das beste ist möchte ich nicht sagen, ich habe es aber einmal auf Platten probiert und es hat super geklappt. 
Einfach rechts rum aus dem hafen raus vor dem Campingplatz auf 10m tiefe und treiben lassen. "geheimtipp von matze"


----------



## Zed (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mit den 10m hätte ich damals mal wissen solle..........

Haben auf 15m geangelt und nur kleine Platten gefangen.
Aber anstatt flacher zu angeln sind wir tiefer gegangen und es wurde komischer weise nicht besser|kopfkrat

Als wir Frank davon erzählten hat er uns fast ausgelacht|rolleyes und meinte da auch schon ; werd ihr mal auf 8-10 m gegangen.........

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer.........


----------



## Pit der Barsch (1. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Richtig ! Kommt mal wider zum ursprünglichen Sinn des Tröots, alternativ könnt Ihr ja einen Jammertröot aufmachen, das würde diesen hier entlassten...



fanatiker#q


----------



## MWK (1. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
mal als besonderer Tipp zum Plattfisch angeln: Wenn ihr den ganzen Tag draußen wart um dem Dorsch hinterher zu jagen und abends einfach nicht aufhören wollt/ könnt. Dann macht nochmal einen Stop vor dem Hafen, baut euch ne schöne Laufposenmontage (mit Knicklicht) und angelt damit auf Platte bis in die Dunkelheit... Bringt richtig Fun und die ganze Szenerie ist traumhaft... 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## bernie (1. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... das hört sich alles sehr gut an! :z

Ich werde dann mal weiter hier luschern


----------



## The_Pitbull (2. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi ich möchte dieses jahr auch zum kleinen belt mit meiner Freundin.Und hätte da mal nen paar fragen.Was bräuchte ich an gerät dort?Pilken möchte ich eigentlich garnicht.Hab hier noch die greys prowla mit 50gr wg stehen ist diese dort zu leicht zum Jiggen?Welche Jigköpfe sollte ich Einpacken?Wir möchten uns gerne 1 woche bei wrs nen Boot leihen.Und 1-2 tage wollte ich gerne auf Plattfisch gehen.Was für Angelgeräte sollte ich da einsetzen und Gewichte.Im Süßwasser bin ich sehr erfahren möchte ich behaupten.Aber wollte jetzt gerne mal die Meeresangellei Probieren.Bin absoluter neuling was das betrifft|rolleyes.Falls mir das gefallen sollte bin ich auch am überlegen mir ein Boot zu kaufen.Würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir bischen helfen könnt.Der urlaub wird irgendwann im Sommer gemacht sowie die schuffte es zu lässt.LG Pitti


----------



## bombe220488 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also das kommt ja immer darauf an in welchen Tiefen du angeln möchtest bzw wo die Dorsche stehen.
Ich angel meist mit ner 30-50g Rute und pilke/jigge mit der und angel damit auch auf platten.
Bei starker Drift und 20m+ könnte das denn etwas lange dauern zum Grund zu kommen, ansonsten geht das. Gewichte bis 100gr reichen eig aus


----------



## Riesenangler (4. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Als ich früher mit meiner Truppe so zweimal im Jahr in Fynshav war, haben wir fast nur mit Rotbraunen Twistern mit Glitter drin Geangelt. Natürlich mit den entsprechenden Jigköpfen. Pack dir von 20-50 Gramm welche ein und zur Sicherheit noch ein oder zwei kleinere Pilker,  vieleicht noch ein Beifängersystem und dann hat es sich für die Dorsche. Zur Plattenangelei kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf Plattfisch ist auch herrlich unkompliziert.

Kannst jedes Plattfisch-Brandungssystem nehmen,
oder bastelst dir was in Sachen Buttlöffel + Nachläufer.

Wattis oder Ringler ran und runter damit.
Das gezuppel wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Macht echt Spaß!


----------



## The_Pitbull (4. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für die Infos scheint ja doch nicht alles so komplieziert zu sein.Werd mir dann vll noch ne Hecht Rute zulegen bis 100gr wg und gut ist:q.LG Pitti


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann dir die angelei mit dem Buttløffel empfehlen,super einfach und fångig


----------



## MS aus G (5. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Pitbull,
 ich kann Dir nur eins sagen, spar schon mal für ein Boot, denn Du wirst das Meeresangeln "lieben"!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Riesenangler (5. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, die Meeresangelei kann süchtig machen.


----------



## MWK (7. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Boaaaaa kommt da ein wahnsinns Wetter... bei den Bedingungen müsste so einiges gehen. Plant irgendjemand einen Versuch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, werde vllt mit einen Kollegen raus am Sonntag....leider ist meine Arvor noch im Winterlager....


----------



## MWK (8. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja dann drück ich euch die Daumen für Sonntag... 
Nun muss Frukke aber schnell ins Wasser, hast du denn noch größere Arbeiten zu erledigen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nein eigentlich nicht viel aber wir haben in der Ffirma hochsaison gerad und da fehlt etwas Zeit,denke aber Anfang April bin ich wieder im Wasser


----------



## Gummiadler (10. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallöle! 
Ich halt es nicht aus und MUSS aufs Wasser. 
Hätte am Wochenende vielleicht einer von euch einen Platz auf seinem Boot frei? 
Ich bin nicht unerfahren im Gufieren, pilkern und auch ansonsten ein braver Decksadler...
Natürlich beteilige ich mich auch an allen Kosten. 
Als ganz ganz gutes Schmankerl würd ich ein Stück selbstgeräucherten Schinken springen lassen. 


Gesendet vom mobilen Gummiadler!


----------



## Roger Rabbit (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wetteraussichten für das kommende Wochenende sehen aber gar nicht gut aus. Wer bis Freitag nicht draußen war, kann es dann erstmal für einige Tage vergessen.


----------



## Gummiadler (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten für das kommende Wochenende sehen aber gar nicht gut aus. Wer bis Freitag nicht draußen war, kann es dann erstmal für einige Tage vergessen.



Habs schon gesehen!

So ein Kagg!!! :c

Ich ärger mich mal wieder, dass ich mein Nest soweit von der Küste weg gebaut habe...

Wenn die Küken flügge sind, dann werd ich da was dran ändern!


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Gummiadler schrieb:


> Habs schon gesehen!
> 
> So ein Kagg!!! :c
> 
> ...



So in etwa haben wir das auch vor.
Sobald die Kinder aus dem Haus sind, sollte selbiges auch abbezahlt sein und dann geht's an die Küste.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann ich euch empfehlen,lebt sich gut wenn man von zuhause aus die Ostsee sehen und riechen kann......#6.:q


----------



## Gummiadler (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dauert keine zehn Jahre mehr, dann bin ich ein Seegummiadler!!! :q


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Gummiadler schrieb:


> Dauert keine zehn Jahre mehr, dann bin ich ein Seegummiadler!!! :q



Bei mir noch Minimum 15.
Und wenn's dann soweit ist,gibt's bestimmt keine Fische mehr in der Ostsee....oder andere wie Barracuda und Thunfisch.;-)


----------



## Gummiadler (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Bei mir noch Minimum 15.
> Und wenn's dann soweit ist,gibt's bestimmt keine Fische mehr in der Ostsee....oder andere wie Barracuda und Thunfisch.;-)



Irgendwas wird schon drin sein. 
Aber wir haben es von da dann auch nicht mehr sooo weit nach Dänemark und Norwegen... :q

Ob ich als Hobby-Zuchtadler für Wagyu Rinder und Schwäbisch-Hällische Landschweine allerdings immer noch Zeit für die Angelei habe weiß ich nicht! #c

*
*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nich so viel privates....sonst kriegen wir doch wieder mecker...;-)


----------



## Windelwilli (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Nich so viel privates....sonst kriegen wir doch wieder mecker...;-)



Ach sch.... drauf. 
Wenn jemand einen Fang- oder Angelbericht zu melden hat, bin ich gerne bereit diesen zu würdigen. 
Aber bis dahin ist ein wenig privates Gelaber (dreht sich ja auch irgendwie um's Angeln) besser, als ein leerer Thread.
Meist entwickelt sich gerade aus solch Palaver der eine oder andere nützliche Tipp.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## stin (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Matze wie war es Sonntag seid ihr draußen gewesen?
Ich muß auch unbedingt los,bei wieviel Knoten Windstärke
kann man eigentlich vernünftig mit einem kleinem Boot (5m)
raus fahren,richtung Aero zum Beispiel?
Mfg stin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Waren leider nicht los Sonntag.Aber die NANA hat 98 Dorsche mitgebracht.Das låuft weiterhin gut an dies Jahr.


----------



## MWK (12. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... dann weiß Morten wohl wo die Biester im Moment stehen. Normalerweise hätte ich um die Jahreszeit auch so meine Vermutung, aber bei den Temperaturen ist wohl alles anders. Ob die Dorsche mit Ihrem Laichgeschäft schon durchsind oder noch voll dabei?

In einem anderen Forum kann man im Moment tolle Berichte bzgl. der Mefo Fischerei auf Als lesen. Und nun scheinen auch die ausgebüxten ReFos (5 kg Größen) angekommen zu sein. Hat da schon jemand selbst was vom mitbekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich weiss wo er sie gefangen hat... 
Ja habe hier und dort was gehört das einige Regenbogner gefangen wurden so um 2KG.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (28. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Werden jetzt am Sonntag und Montag versuchen, ein paar Dorsche auf die Planken zu legen. Haben bei WRS wieder die Merry Fisher gemietet. Weis einer von euch wie es zur Zeit läuft ? Welche Tiefen sind angesagt ?
Nächste Woche gibts dann einen kurzen Bericht.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil an alle #h


----------



## lillebæltfisker (28. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

 war am Montag zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr raus auf Dorsch, und ich muss sagen, es war richtig gut.
 Habe viele Stellen zwischen 15 - 32 Metern beangelt und
 hatte überall Erfolg. Die größten waren um die 3,5 kg.
 Am Abend hatten sich insgesamt 35 Stück in meiner Box angesammelt. Mindestens genau so viele wurden zurückgesetzt und sollen noch ordentlich wachsen.
 Das Wetter war super mit nur leichter Drift, sodass man gut mit Gufi angeln konnte.


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war am Montag zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr raus auf Dorsch, und ich muss sagen, es war richtig gut.
> Habe viele Stellen zwischen 15 - 32 Metern beangelt und
> ...



Hi Frank möchte dieses jahr mit meiner Freundin und nen Kumpel auch zu dir zum Angeln.Was für Jigköpfe soll ich mir zulegen und was an Ködern?Hab hier ne Spinrute von 20-50gr wg soll ich mir noch ne schwere zulegen?Petrie zu dem tollen Fang|wavey:.LG Holger


----------



## RobbiRob (28. März 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh Mann, hört auf ! #t

meine Truppe liest nur noch im board, schaut die Videos von Frank auf youtube ... und dabei sind es noch sechs Wochen bis zum 11. Mai ... fuck ! :q

lasst uns noch ein paar Dorsche drin :vik:

Gruß
Robert (und die anderen 12 Heissen)


----------



## stin (2. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Waren Sonntag in Fynshav,geiler Tag.Hatten 12 schöne Dorsche
50 bis 65cm und kleine ohne ende,gefangen haben wir sie zwischen 20 bis 30 meter.Haten eigentlich vor Poels Rev zu slipen war aber unmöglich,die Rampe war total zerstört,vermute mal vom Sturm.
Mfg stin


----------



## MWK (3. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Stin,
Petri zu eurem Fang! Die Slippe am Poels Rev ist schon seit Jahren im Eimer... wäre der Hammer wenn die mal wieder jemand in Schuss bringen würde. Habt ihr denn trotzdem auf dem Poels Rev geangelt oder wart ihr in einer anderen Ecke?
Beste Grüße,
Markus
PS: Morgen geht es endliche loooooos! Werde natürlich auch berichten!


----------



## stin (3. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bis letztes Jahr haben wir dort noch immer geslippt,man spart dann ja einiges an Bootsfahrt.Wir haben eigentlich nur Lyo Flak geangelt.Der Angelkutter war auch draussen,muß aber in einer ganz anderen ecke gewesen sein.
Na dann man viel spass und erfolg.
Mfg stin


----------



## Roger Rabbit (8. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Ich hatte ja einen kurzen Bericht über unsere Tour mit der Merry Fisher vom 30. und 31.03. angekündigt. Wegen Krankheit leider erst jetzt.
Beide Tage sahen im Vorfeld ideal aus, so das wir uns kurzfristig entschlossen, diese beiden Tage zum Dorschangeln zu nutzen. Der erste Tag war sehr diesig und fast Windstill. Dorsche gab es praktisch überall. Nur waren sehr viele dabei, die noch wachsen wollen und auch sollen. Ich hoffe also, das die meisten zurückgesetzten überleben werden, denn das Verhältnis maßig (45+) zu untermaßig war ungefähr 1:4. Fangen konnte man auch fast in allen Tiefen.
Zwischen 13 und 32 Metern haben wir es versucht und es gab überall etwas.
Der zweite Tag war durchweg extrem nebelig und Schw....kalt. Sonne absolute Fehlanzeige. Trotz etwas auffrischendem Nordwest bis Nordwind hatten wir den ganzen Tag fast 0 Drift. Dort wo wir angehalten hatten standen wir auch nach 15 Min. immer noch. Deshalb waren unsere Fänge etwas schlechter als am Vortag.
Am 2. Tag viel mir besonders auf, das uns erstmals seit langem ein Pilkerangler schlagen konnte #q. Durch das fehlen jedweder Drift, schienen die Dorsche unseren Gummifischen mehr Mistrauen entgegegebracht zu haben als seinem Pilker.
Trotz allem 2 schöne Tage auf See. Die Menge an kleinen Dorschen gibt mir Hoffnung auf die Zukunft. 
Zusatzfrage: Um Fehmarn und in der Neustätter Bucht sollen viele kleine Köhler gefangen werden. Wir hatten keinen einzigen und beim Einkurbeln auch keine Nachfasser. Hat jemand vor Fynshav schon nennenswerte Mengen gefangen ?

Gruß und viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Riesenangler (8. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Neid, purer Neid kommt in mir hoch. 
 Und alles nur weil ich keine Truppe zusammen bekomme die mitfahren will. Norge scheint alles zu sein was unsere Meeresanglerfraktion im Verein Interessiert.|krach:


----------



## Fehmi (8. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Roger Rabbit:
!!! gutes Mindestmaß !!! Das sehe ich leider oft genug anders - nur um auf Stückzahl zu kommen.

Grüße von der dänischen 
Frank


----------



## Hamburger5 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: Um Fehmarn und in der Neustätter Bucht sollen viele kleine Köhler gefangen werden. Wir hatten keinen einzigen und beim Einkurbeln auch keine Nachfasser. Hat jemand vor Fynshav schon nennenswerte Mengen gefangen ?
> 
> Gruß und viel Petri Heil #h



Das kann ich bestätigen, letzte Woche von Apenrade aus mit dem Kutter, mit sieben Mann 60 - 70 Köhler, alle so 30-35cm, was ca. 1/3 des Fangs war.
 Die Tage drauf mit dem Kleinboot von Fynshavn dann nur noch vereinzelnd einen dran gehabt.
 Dafür den einen Tag acht Seeskorpione.
 Gruß


----------



## Denmark1896 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hatte ja einen kurzen Bericht über unsere Tour mit der Merry Fisher vom 30. und 31.03. angekündigt. Wegen Krankheit leider erst jetzt.
> Beide Tage sahen im Vorfeld ideal aus, so das wir uns kurzfristig entschlossen, diese beiden Tage zum Dorschangeln zu nutzen. Der erste Tag war sehr diesig und fast Windstill. Dorsche gab es praktisch überall. Nur waren sehr viele dabei, die noch wachsen wollen und auch sollen. Ich hoffe also, das die meisten zurückgesetzten überleben werden, denn das Verhältnis maßig (45+) zu untermaßig war ungefähr 1:4. Fangen konnte man auch fast in allen Tiefen.
> ...



Na das hört sich ja gut an.....schön das du wieder gesund bist....Auf was für Pilker oder Gufis hattest du Erfolg....?

Ps.: Ihr habt ja echt ein schönes Bad in Herford....war da gestern mit meinen Zwillies.....Echt Klasse


----------



## libanonangler (10. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute ,
wir sind 3 Personen und  wollen am Samstag Abend bis Sonntag nach Fysnhavn fahren um Dorsche zu Angeln , kann man  da auch Boot mieten ? oder hat jemand einem Boot der es vermieten Will ?
wer hat auch Lust mitzukommen -??
GUß aus  Wedel :m:vik:


----------



## Denmark1896 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bei Frank Röhrchen in Fynshav " www.*wrs*-*charterboot*.de " kannst du sehr gute Boote mieten. Ich weiss allerdings nicht wann er seine Winterpause beendet. Ruf ihn doch einfach an, er ist sehr nett und gibt Euch gute Tipps.......|bla:


----------



## Hamburger5 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

sehr gute Boote sehen aber dann doch ein wenig anders aus!
 Zum Angeln sind die Kleinboote echt grenzwertig, da sollte er mal ein paar Stabilisatoren ranschweißen. So kippelige Boote hab ich selten unter den Füßen gehabt, einzig seine Yellow Submarine ist stabil im Wasser.
 Das soll aber nur meine Meinung sein.

 Die Winterpause hat er beendet, jedenfalls vor zwei Wochen.


----------



## Fehmi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Natürlich ist es immer ein persönlicher Eindruck, ob einem ein Boot gefällt oder nicht. Aber die Sicherheit und Stabilität stehen in direkten Zusammenhang mit den Wetterbedingungen. Habe das angesprochene Kleinboot (terhi Nordic 6020) selbst als eigenes Boot 10 Jahre  lang gefahren und muß sagen, dass ich an Qualität und Sicherheit nichts zu meckern hatte. Aber auch ganz klar : man sitzt natürlich in Höhe der Wasserlinie und ab Windstärke 3 hat man die Wellen in Augenhöhe  - und darum waren 3bft meine persönliche Grenze. Bei stärkerem Wind und weißen Schaumkronen bin ich dann lieber an Land geblieben  - aber wer nach langer Anreise viel Geld für ein Mietboot ausgegeben hat, verlegt diese Grenze (verständlicher Weise) schnell nach oben und setzt sich dann gefahren aus, die oft unterschätzt werden.

Aber das ist natürlich auch nur meine persönliche Meinung .
Grüße von der dänischen Grenze .
Frank


----------



## Denmark1896 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also wir sind mit den Yellow Booten draußen gewesen und die waren top, zudem ist Frank auch sehr kulant und er ist auf jeden Fall immer erreichbar wenn man Probleme hat. Das muss letztlich jeder für sich selber herausfinden.....und es gibt auch keine Alternativen in der Gegend.......es sei denn man kauft sich selber ein Boot so wie wir es gemacht haben......(Terhi Nordic 6020 c)....Da gebe ich aber Fehmi total Recht....bis 3 bft ist es ok....aber danach wird es interessant. Mein Kumpel würde auch bei 5 bft rausfahren, was mir zu gefährlich ist....vielleicht bin ich auch ein Schisser, aber ich denke dafür fehlt einem einfach die Erfahrung....


----------



## Fehmi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... da hast du dir ein gutes Boot gekauft. Wie oben geschrieben, hatte ich es auch (mit einem 30ps Honda ) und war sehr zufrieden. 

Bleib bei deiner Einstellung: Erfahrung sammeln - und das kann man nur , wenn man mit heiler Haut wieder zurück kommt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Denmark1896 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Fehmi das mache ich......wie sieht das eigentlich bei 30 PS aus....muss man in DK dafür einen Führerschein Haben.....? Und noch ne zweite Frage.....war schonmal jemand in Nordborg (Als).....fahren dorthin in die Sommerferien....wie sieht es mit dem Slippen und der Angelei dort aus...?


----------



## Fehmi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Die beste Rampe ist meiner Meinung nach in fynshav . Natürlich kostenpflichtig . Es gäbe ja aber dort auch die Möglichkeit, für die Urlaubszeit das Boot im Wasser zu lassen. Liegeplatz kann man Wochen- oder monatsweise  mieten.  Info unter fynshav marina oder den Hafenmeister ansprechen (der ist Deutscher). 
Führerschein wird pauschal für DK immer verneint. Stimmt aber so nicht. Es gibt wohl eine 20tonnen wasserverdrängungsgrenze, die uns aber  eher nicht betrifft. Aber für Sportboote gibt es eine Formel, aus bootslänge, irgendeinem Faktor und einer zahl (du merkst, ich kenne die Formel nicht). Wenn dein Motor diesen Wert übersteigt, brauchst du einen Führerschein  - so haben es mir jedenfalls die Dänen erklärt. Eine Auflistung findest du auf den dänischen Touristik-Seiten im Internet.  - musst mal "forschen".

Gruß
Frank
(So , muss jetzt Auto packen. Bei uns ist heute letzter Schultag . Dann geht es heute Nachmittag für die Osterferien in unseren "zweitwohnsitz (Wohnwagen) nach Fynshav / lillebaelt-Camping; leider bei morgendlichen 0 bis 4 Grad)


----------



## Lachsjaeger (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Denmark1896 schrieb:


> Danke Fehmi das mache ich......wie sieht das eigentlich bei 30 PS aus....muss man in DK dafür einen Führerschein Haben.....? Und noch ne zweite Frage.....war schonmal jemand in Nordborg (Als).....fahren dorthin in die Sommerferien....wie sieht es mit dem Slippen und der Angelei dort aus...?



schau mal hier:

http://www.jp-trolling.dk/Speedbaadskoerekort.htm


----------



## MWK (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo liebe Als-Fans,
  unsere Woche ging leider mal wieder viel zu schnell zu Ende. Vorab gesagt, es war mit die Beste Fischerei die wir in unserer langen Zeit auf Als erlebt haben. Das Wetter hat alles geboten was es so gibt, bedeckte und sonnige Tage, stürmische und windstille Abschnitte. Wir haben aus den jeweiligen Bedingungen unsere Schlüsse gezogen und eine vielseitige Fischerei erlebt. Wir haben fast die ganze schmackhafte Palette an Ostseefisch gefangen.
  Aus Windgründen konnten wir leider nicht immer an der offenen Küste raus. Dreimal hat es allerdings geklappt. Wir waren an der gesamten Ostflanke unterwegs, Fährtonne und weit rauf in den Norden und im Süden die Gesamte Strecke besonders vor Lysabild und Gammelpoel. Im Norden haben wir etliche Stellen abgeklappert, aber wir haben fast nur kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge gefangen. Wir haben aus dem Bereich keinen Fisch entnommen…
  Im „Süden“ haben wir allerdings fast überall Fisch gefunden. Ja ÜBERALL und in allen Tiefen. Den größten Dorsch, mit über 5 kg gab’s vor Lysabild. An allen drei Tagen zusammen haben wir gut 100 Dorsche entnommen. Alle über 50+ cm, an einem Tag hatten wir 15 Stück über 3 kg!!! Ihr könnt euch denken wie viele Fische wir zurückgesetzt haben... Interessant war auch, dass wir fast nur Krautdorsche gefangen haben – wunderschön gezeichnet und vor allem richtig gut im Futter. Das Filet ist fantastisch!
  Ich hab so leicht wie noch nie gefischt: Eine Rute mit 10-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht, 2500 Rolle, 0,07mm Geflecht und meist 18 Gramm max. 30 Gramm Köpfe… Das hat so viel Spaß gemacht wie noch nie… J
  Im Fjord lief es auch sehr gut. Es sind maßen an Heringen durchgezogen, teilweise richtig fette Biester. Wir haben zwar nicht gezielt drauf geangelt, aber bestimmt 10 Stück gehackt. Die sind natürlich auch in der Pfanne gelandet… Die Heringe hatten natürlich auch reichlich Frassfeinde im Gepäck. Auch im Fjord haben wir viele Dorsche gefangen. Neben vielen Kleinen Fischen gab‘s auch hier einige 3 kg Fische. 
  Bei den Fjord Touren haben wir aber primär auf Mefos gefischt. Zum Schleppen kamen wir wegen enormen Krautgangs an den stürmischen Tagen nicht. Also haben wir driftend die Küste ab geblinkert. Insgesamt haben wir so 12 Mefos gefangen. Allerdings keine Großen. 4 maßige Fische haben wir dennoch entnommen, denn auf dem Essensplan stand Forelle in Mandelbutter an Bärlauch-  (natürlich auch frisch auf der Insel gesammelt) Kartoffeln.
  Besonderheiten waren etliche Köhler als Beifang. Sowohl beim Blinkern im Flachen, als auch bei der Dorschangelei. Die Köhler sind im Vergleich zum Herbst schon merklich größer geworden. Ach ja und sehr viele Schweinswale. Einer wollte mir glaube ich auf dem Poel Riff einen Dorsch streitig machen. In jedem Fall hatte ich einen im Drill und ein Schweinswal kam im Affenzahn auf uns zugerast… Ich hab den Fisch gerade aus dem Wassergehoben da war der Gute keine 3 Meter vom Boot, macht einen letzten Satz und tauch knapp unterm Boot durch. Danach ist er noch 5 Minuten um uns rumgedümpelt… Lustige Kerlchen… J
  Allen anderen viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!!!
  Gruß,
  Markus
PS: Ich würde ja gerne ein paar Fotos hochladen. Bekomm das aber wieder nicht gebacken... bei mir ist wie in der Anleitung beschrieben  keine Büroklammer und bei Imageschack kann ich nichts mehr kostenfrei hochladen?! Weiß jemand weiter!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super Markus ! Das hört sich ja gut an....wird zeit das ich ins Wasser komme...


----------



## energ1e (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sehr schöner Bericht Markus und gute Mindestmaß-Grenze! Freut mich zu hören, dass es gerade so gut läuft, denn ich bin ab Donnerstag auch auf Als 
Wie lief es denn bei der Fährtonne und vor Lyo? Ich denke das werden wohl meine Hauptspots sein, da sie von Fynshavn am schnellsten zu erreichen sind. 
Gammelpoel würde mich aber auch mal reizen. Wielange fährt man da von Fynshavn aus?
Ansonsten wünsche ich einen Guten Appetit beim verspeisen. Dein Fischvorrat ist ja gesichert =)


----------



## MS aus G (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo von einem "Langeländer",
 meinen Glückwunsch MWK zu Euren Fängen. Es freut mich zu hören, das auch auf Als sehr gut gefangen wird. Ich kann zwar keine genauen Tipps geben, aber so wie MWK geangelt hat (sehr fein), ich schon sehr lange. Ich kann nur sagen, der Spaßfaktor ist einfach genial, denn so ein Dorsch hat ganz schön "PS" an der leichten Spinnrute. Dazu muss man nur sagen, das diese Angelei nur im Frühjahr und im Herbst/Winter zu empfehlen ist, da im Sommer die Dorsche wohl doch etwas tiefer stehen. (ich war aber im Sommer noch nie auf der Ostsee).

 @Fehmi und allen "Alsern", ein dickes Petri von mir und hoffentlich gutes Wetter bei Euren Touren. Es gibt ja dann vllt. bald wieder einen Artikel in der K&K hoffe ich zumindest!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## energ1e (15. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das war ein Bild vom letzten Jahr. Habe die Upload-Funktion mal getestet =)
Du kannst die Bilder anhängen indem du unter der Smilieleiste bei "zusätzliche Einstellungen" -> "Datei anhängen" anklickst und dort die Bilder auf deinem PC auswählst, die du hochladen möchtest. Danach auf hochladen (nach ganz rechts scrollen) klicken und fertig.


----------



## MWK (16. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ahhh... jetzt hab ich auch diese ganzen Smileys. So der PC-Legasteniker versucht dann mal die Fotos hochzuladen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schøne Dorsche !


----------



## Krüger82 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri zu den schönen fängen!!! 

Bist du football fan??? Meine auf dem einen foto eine jacke oder einen pullover der kansas city chiefs gesehen zu haben!!! Sieht man in deutschland ja eher nicht so oft!!! Wenn auch nicht der richtige verein, trotzdem cool!!!

Mfg


----------



## MWK (17. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ach Fan wäre übertrieben gesagt. Ich bin halber Amerikaner und in KansasCity zur Schule gegangen... Als Chiefs und FC Köln "Fan" braucht man gute Nerven


----------



## stin (18. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne Dorsche das macht doch laune.
Heute ist ja ziemlich windig,wie sieht es denn für 
Samstag aus,sonnig und 10 Knoten Wind müsste doch
eigentlich gehen oder ?Windrichtung weis ich nicht genau.
Mfg stin


----------



## libanonangler (19. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
Wir wollen heute abend nach fynshavn um Dorsch zu Angeln, das ist unserer erste mal. Wie sieht es eigentlich aus ,kann man vom Ufer angeln oder sollte man am bestens einen Boot mieten ?? Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Eike82 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal mit dem Boot raus, aber nicht alleine. Wenn sich jemand ein Boot mit mir teilen würde, würde mich das riesig freuen. Bin noch bis zum 26. April in der Gegend ...


----------



## Goli (21. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es den in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Wind aus? Bis wann kann man mit dem Boot "Merry Fisher" von WRS rausfahren?Habe gehört das es sehr windig werden soll,Gruß |wavey:


----------



## babsi (21. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schau doch mal "findfinder" Kegnaes.

Im Moment Windstärke 4-5.


----------



## shad (21. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Rausfahren kannst Du mit der Merry fisher sogar bei Windstärke 7, die Frage ist, ob Du dann auch noch angeln kannst...


----------



## Goli (22. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Schau doch mal "findfinder" Kegnaes.
> 
> Im Moment Windstärke 4-5.


  Vielen Dank,
aber würdet ihr bei so einem Wetter raus fahren?;+
Zum angeln meine ich natürlich.
Gruß die "Welberger Angelfreunde"


----------



## babsi (22. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Goli schrieb:


> Vielen Dank,
> aber würdet ihr bei so einem Wetter raus fahren?;+
> Zum angeln meine ich natürlich.
> Gruß die "Welberger Angelfreunde"



nein, weil keinen Spaß macht.


----------



## Chrisi04 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Zusammen,

wie sieht es denn zur Zeit auf der Insel aus?
Ich wollte evtl. am Freitag für einen Tag hochfahren wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist. Werden schon Hornhechte gefangen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Reichlich schöne Dorsche.....der Raps blüht, also sind die Hornhechte sicher da....

 Lg


----------



## Chrisi04 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Matze,

lieben Gruß zurück. #h

Die Dorsche müssen sich noch 4 Wochen gedulten, dann kommen wir wieder für eine Woche mit dem Boot vorbei.

Kommenden Freitag wäre ich ohne Boot vor Ort und müsste mich mit den Fischen in Wurfweite begnügen. #t


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naja hier paddeln ja genug Langelånder Regenbogner rum....versuch ist es wert...


----------



## MWK (28. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Männer,
nutzt eigentlich jemand die tollen Bedingungen in den kommenden Tagen? Das Wetter ist ja der Hammer... Wir sind auch ab Samstag wieder auf der Insel - dieses Mal allerdings nicht mit einer Angeltruppe, sondern mit unser 10 Mann Karten Club...ganz viel Kölsch und Zapfanlage stehen dem entsprechend im Fokus. Daher bleibt das Boot auch zu Hause... 
Ein paar von den Jungs und ich wollen aber einmal mit Morten raus... wenn wir spontan Plätze bekommen können. Spinnflitze nehme ich natürlich auch mit - ich hoffe dann nochmal ein paar Fangfotos zeigen zu können.
Gruß, Markus
@ Matze: Hast du Frukke den nu im Wasser?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nein leider nicht, Frukke fehlt noch eine neue Dachluke und dann gehts endlich ins Wasser.....aber das wird bei mir dies Jahr leider erst mitte mai :-( habe viel zu tun beruflich und einige Überraschungen stehen an, da bleibt wenig zeit


----------



## hechtjaeger10 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,
Gibts momentan aktuelle hotspots ausser bei gammelpol ? Haben bis jetzt gut gefangen , würden aber trotzdem gerne andere hotspot abgrasen . 
Petri
Martin


----------



## mitch69 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,
nach langem mitlesen wird es mal Zeit für einen Beitrag meinerseits. 
Wir waren mit vier Mann vom 30.04. – 04.05. auf Als. Alles mehr oder weniger blutige Anfänger, was das Dorschangeln angeht. Im „normalen“ Angelleben geht es überwiegend auf Karpfen oder mit der Spinnrute los. Meine Meeresangelei beschränkte sich bis dahin auf Watangeln auf Meerforelle. Aber nun sollte es mal auf Dorsch gehen. Wir hatten wir drei Tage ein Boot bei WRS-Charter gebucht. Bootsübergabe war am 30.04. abends, so dass wir am 01. Mai pünktlich in See stechen konnten. Der Kontakt zu Frank war auch schon im Vorfeld sehr gut. Am ersten Tag hatten wir recht starken Nordostwind, so das ein fischen vor der Ostküste Als nicht möglich war. Wir sind dann nach einer recht schaukligen Überfahrt an der Nordspitze Aeros gelandet. Nach einigen erfolgslosen Driften im Bereich der Spitze, sind wir weiter Richtung Süden gefahren. Wir haben dann recht interessanten Boden im Bereich der Mühle gefunden. Und dort war Fisch. Wir haben diesen Tag 18 Dorsche entnommen. Diese waren alle ü50. Alles darunter ging zurück. 
Am nächsten Tag ging es bei weitaus weniger Wind wieder Richtung Aero. Dort sind wir erst noch weiter Richtung Süden gefahren. Das stellte sich als wenig erfolgreich heraus, also ab an die Stellen vom ersten Tag. Und es lief wieder. 21 schöne Dorsche landeten in der Fischkiste. Mehrere ü60 waren dabei. Nicht gezählte, vom Nemo bis zum u50 gingen zurück.
Am letzten Tag hatte der Wind auf Nordwest gedreht, so dass wir zuerst im Bereich Fynshav / Mommark geblieben sind. Dort waren aber keine Fischkontakte zu verzeichnen. Nach einer kurzen Blinker-Einheit am Strand vor Mommark, sind wir noch eine Ecke weiter nach Süden gefahren. Nachdem wir wieder interessante Strukturen gefunden hatten, konnten wir nochmal 8 gute Fische in die Kiste wandern lassen. Somit war das Abendbrot gesichert, da wir ja vergessen hatten den Fisch vom Vortag aufzutauen :q.
Gefischt haben wir mit leichtem Spingerät mit Jigköpfen bis 28g. 4,5 Shaker und Get Ringer Twister waren die fängigsten Köder.
Mit dem Service von Frank waren wir absolut zufrieden, und nächstes Jahr kommen wir wieder.
Weil, das kann echt süchtig machen :vik::vik::vik:
Tight Lines
Mitch


----------



## Roger Rabbit (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Hamburger5 schrieb:


> sehr gute Boote sehen aber dann doch ein wenig anders aus!
> Zum Angeln sind die Kleinboote echt grenzwertig, da sollte er mal ein paar Stabilisatoren ranschweißen. So kippelige Boote hab ich selten unter den Füßen gehabt, einzig seine Yellow Submarine ist stabil im Wasser.
> Das soll aber nur meine Meinung sein.
> 
> Die Winterpause hat er beendet, jedenfalls vor zwei Wochen.


 
War jetzt ne ganze Zeit nicht hier im Forum. Habe dann beim durchstöbern dieses hier gefunden.
Miete mir schon so lange ich zurückdenken kann (so ca. 35 Jahre), meine Boote bei WRS-Charterboot. Früher in jungen Jahren die offenen Boote mit Außenborder, heute die Kajütboote mit Innenborder. 
Bis jetzt waren alle unsere gemieteten Boote absolut seetauglich #6. Nie hatten wir ein mulmiges Gefühl. Das so ein Boot wackelt ( Wasser hat schließlich immer noch keine Balken ) liegt in der Natur der Dinge. Das so ein Boot mit Außenborder auch nicht mit einem Kutter zu vergleichen ist, sollte jedem klar sein. Außerdem kann man vielleicht noch die Regel aufstellen - je billiger ich miete, desdo wackeliger ( nicht unsicherer ! ). Wer dann auch noch eine Ryds 480 und eine Kaasboll 17`als wackelig bezeichnet #d, war wahrscheinlich auch noch nie in Norwegen. Dort würden für mich solche Boote schon in die Top-Kategorie gehören. 
Alles in allem für mich eine sehr unqualifizierte Äußerung, die mich schon ein bischen geärgert hat.


----------



## RobbiRob (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

naja, hängen wir das Bootsthema einfach nicht so hoch #6
für uns ist klar : lieber ein großes Boot mit viel PS als eine Nussschale mit 9,9 PS ... hatte ich mal auf Fehmarn : auf dem Rückweg bei Windstärke drei bis vier haben mich die Wellen überholt |bigeyes 
und das es wackelt ist halt mal so, in dem Teil sollte man auch sitzen und nicht stehen beim Angeln :q

wir fahren am Sonntag hoch, bleiben fünf Tage (täglich fischen vom Boot aus) und fahren Samsatg wieder heim
leider ist uns Einer ausgefallen, so dass wir nur noch zu Zehnt sind
wenn jemand oben ist und evtl. mal mit will : einen Platz auf dem Boot hätten wir noch #6


----------



## leschand (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich fahre am Mittwoch (14.05) nach Fynshavn. Wir haben ein Boot mit und nun kommt auch schon meine Frage:
Hat irgendwer dort in letzter Zeit gefischt und zufällig ein paar GPS Daten für unseren Kartenplotter zu vergeben???
Sowie ein paar Ködertipps.
Würde mich sehr freuen und hinterher Berichten.

Danke im voraus Andreas


----------



## fishermanfl (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin moin aus Flensburg,

waren gestern mit dem Boot los vor Fynshavn. Haben eigentlich auf Butt auf Taksand geangelt. An den Kanten der Sandbank gabs dabei auch ein paar gute Dorsche. Ergebnis: 5 mitnehmbare Dorsche, gut 60 maßige Platte. Etliche Röntgenbilder durften unverletzt dank Kreishaken zurück in ihr Element zum weiter wachsen. In der Zeit von 8-14Uhr. Alles auf Watt- und Seeringelwurm an leichten Ruten vom verankerten Boot aus.


----------



## Fehmi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Endlich wieder "Wetter" - aber da war heute ja alles dabei: von weißen Schaumkronen bis absoluter Windstille und "Null-Drift". Hatte mich heute bei meinem Angelkollegen Hein eingebucht, da ich ja zur Zeit kein Boot habe (Liefertermin Juni /Juli). Haben es vor Lyö versucht und da es schleppend anfing, waren wir mit 10 guten Dorschen am Ende sehr zufrieden.

@ Matze
Da haben wir nun so lange drüber gesprochen, dass wir im Hafen mit den Booten gut nebeneinander liegen könnten (wenn meins dann mal da wäre...) - und was machst du jetzt?! Eröffnest eine Bootsvermietung in Mommark - unglaublich !!!
Aber Spaß beiseite: dafür wünschen Torge und ich dir alles Gute.

Wen es noch interessiert: Infos unter
www.Mommark-Charterboot.dk

Gruß aus dem endlich sonnigen Fynshav
Frank


----------



## Chrisi04 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Matze,

wenn es denn nu offiziell ist. 
Von Suzan und mir auch alles Gute und viel Erfolg. 
Wir sehen uns hoffentlich Ende Mai. 

P.s. Die Aussicht vom Haus kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## MS aus G (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Matze,
 auch von mir alles gute und viel Erfolg mit Deiner Bootsvermietung!!!
 Gruß Mario


----------



## babsi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,

wir wünschen Dir auch viel Erfolg mit der Vermietung.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir haben uns ganz kurzfristig entschlossen morgen im kleinen Belt von Fynshav aus den Dorschen nachzujagen :q.
Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit aus? Welche Tiefen sind im Augenblick die fangträchtigsten?
Über eine kurze Info würden wir uns freuen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke !

@Fehmi: Tja du weisst doch...

1.kommt es anders und 
2. als man denkt !

Lg


----------



## RobbiRob (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

gestern sind wir aus Fynshav zurück ins Saarland, sechs großartige Tage liegen hinter uns !!! :m

die Anreise am Sonntag, 11.05. verlief problemlos und ohne größere Staus; direkt zu Frank in den Angelladen, Würmer und Angelkarten gekauft und mit zehn Mann los ins Ferienhaus Peter auf Kaegnes

am Montag erste Ausfahrt, Regenschauer, Wind, Wellen, aber die Dorsche wollten unbedingt vom Plateau südlich Mommark an Bord ! und so wanderten die ersten 38 kg Filet in der großen Truhe :vik:

Dienstag : unser Freund Nils beschreibt es als Nahtoderfahrung |bigeyes wir hatten gerade begonnen zu fischen als ein Angelkamerad mit seinem geliehenen Boot und ca. 60 PS angerauscht kommt; da er am Steuerstand sitzt und sein Kollege sich im Bug breit gemacht hat, sieht er uns nicht und fährt voll auf Kollisionskurs; auch mein lautes Rufen bleibt ungehört, und so rauscht der Kollege 20 cm (!!!!) an unserem Boot vorbei; eine Kollision wäre mindestens für ihn und seinen Kumpel tödlich gewesen ! am Nachmittag zurück im Hafen hat er sich sichtlich bedröppelt mehrfach entschuldigt, es wäre sein Fehler gewesen und er habe noch Stunden später weiche Knie gehabt : Entschuldigung angenommen und Schwamm drüber (wenn er was daraus gelernt hat #d); trotzdem wandern weitere 20 kg in die Truhe

am Mittwoch dann eine Replik des Montags, aber mit deutlich mehr Wellen : eine anstrengende Fischerei mit weiteren 13 kg
Dorsch; die Truhe sieht plötzlich recht klein aus ... :q

Donnerstag Kaiserwetter : strahlender Sonnenschein, spiegelglatte See, also runter südlich vom Pols Rev; auch dort gibt es schöne Dorsche und so bringen wir die Gefriertruhe an den Rand der Kapazität mit weiteren 30 kg Filet #6

für Freitag ist wieder bestes Wetter vorhergesagt und so folgen wir Kris' Rat und setzen über um vor Aero an der Mühle zu fischen; dort treibt sich ein größerer Schwarm Dorsche rum, den wir dank Kartenplotter immer wieder anfahren und an Bord bringen; letztendlich ist die Gefriertruhe mit insgesamt 125 kg Filet bei zehn Anglern bis an den Rand gefüllt :q

ein großes Dankeschön an unseren Vermieter Frank von WRS, der uns kompetent zum Fisch gelotst hat, immer ein offenes Ohr für unsere Anliegen zeigte, uns tolle Boote vermietet hat und einfach ein Klasse Kerl ist :m
auch Danke für das tolle Haus Peter, das mit drei Toiletten und zweieinhalb Duschmöglichkeiten sowie acht Schlafzimmern hervorragend für die große Angelgruppe geeignet ist #6

PS : auch alle anderen Angler haben in der vergangenen Woche überwiegend herausragend gefangen :q:q:q


----------



## Kistenmann (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, da wünsche ich Matze man mal auch alles Gute und viiiiel Erfolg! |wavey:


----------



## Roger Rabbit (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Wir hatten uns kurzfristig (wegen dem angekündigten Kaiserwetter) für letzten Samstag noch das 60 PS Arvor-Kajütboot von WRS gesichert:q.
Wie RobbiRob hier vor mir schon geschildert hat, gibt es im kleinen Belt zur Zeit jede Menge Fisch:vik:.
Drei verschiedene Stellen wurden von uns angefahren und jede war erfolgreich. Morgens haben wir unsere Dorsche auf ca. 7m und ab Mittags dann um 10m - 12m Tiefe gefangen.
Trotz der großen Schwärme, bissen die meisten Dorsche doch recht zögerlich. Viele waren beim Anschlag nur ganz kurz dran und dann weg. Nicht auszudenken wenn wir alle Bisse verwertet hätten. So haben wir unsere Angelei schon um 17:30 Uhr abgebrochen (wir wollten eigentlich den ganzen Tag ausnutzen) - es war einfach mehr als genug. 
Fazit: Super Angeltag - viel Fisch - ansprechende Größen - Kaiserwetter - wir kommen wieder, keine Frage.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil für alle |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auch von mir viel Glück für dich Matze und deine Mannschaft. 
 Ich habe mir eben deine Anzeige im Board angesehen und bin auf angenehmste Angetan. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in deiner Marina. 
 MFG Micha.


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nur mal ne Frage in die Runde. Wir sind nächste Woche oben, wie sieht es denn mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit aus ? Anreise mit kleinen Womo, das Boot hat ne Schlupfkajüte für 2 Personen
 ( Notfalls also im Boot )
Die bequemere weise aber das Womo. Gibt es die Möglichkeit Hafennah im Wohnmmobil zu übernachten. Stromanschluss zum Boot wäre ja incl. zur Liegeplatzgebühr .Aber fürs Womo  ?  Auch für nen Tipp zur Gefriermöglichkeit wäre ich dankbar, bezahlt wird dafür natürlich auch. 
Danke für ein paar hilfreichr Tipps#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Mommark hat direkt einen Campingplatz am Hafen !


----------



## Fehmi (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Manchmal muss man auch froh sein, wenn man nicht auf dem Wasser ist; was hier heute Nacht an Gewitter über den kleinen Belt zog, habe ich nur selten erlebt. 1,5 / 2Stunden Blitz, Donner und Starkregen - hoffentlich waren alle sicher im Hafen !

Grüße aus Fynshav
Frank


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Würde einer von euch bei den aktuellen Windvorhersagen von Fynshav aus raus fahren am Mittwoch ?? Angesagt ist ne 5 in Böen 6 am Mittwoch und ne 3-4 in Böen 5 am Donnerstag . Ganz schön heftig |bigeyes , oder ??


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ab sechs fahren die Kutter in Heiligenhafen nicht mehr raus. Und da willst du noch bei Fünf mit einem kleinen Boot Raus??? Mal ganz Flabzig gefragt, Todessehnsucht? Fynshav ist eine Ecke, wo du fast keine Deckung vor dem Wind hast, wenn du draußen bist. Selbst wenn du relativ dicht unter Land bleibst, wird es bei 5-6 doch schon sehr Deftig. Wer keinen sehr stabilen Magen hat, der sollte es bleiben lassen. Ist aber auch nur meine ganz persönliche Ansicht, kann durchaus sein das es andere Anders sehen. Petri.


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ab sechs fahren die Kutter in Heiligenhafen nicht mehr raus. Und da willst du noch bei Fünf mit einem kleinen Boot Raus??QUOTE]
> 
> Hab ich das so geschrieben mal ganz Flabzig gefragt ???? Die Frage war wohl ein bischen blöd , da wir ja nicht mal mehr bei ner 4 in die Neustädter Bucht fahren . Also lieber in den Als Fjord oder am Abenraa versuchen .


----------



## Zed (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Angelbericht 24-26.05.

Moin Leute, hier mal ein kleiner Bericht über die Kleine Belt am letzten Wochenende.

Es war mal wieder so weit , 4 Wochen war es her, wo wir das letzte mal in Fynshaven waren.
Dieses mal haben sich noch 2 Kollegen entschlossen mitzukommen.
Also Samstagmorgen 04:30 Abreise in Verden, nach 4 Std waren wir bei etwas diesigen Wetter in Fynshaven angekommen. Unsere beiden Kollegen haben schnell mit Frank von WRS Charterboot die Bootsübergabe gemacht und wir haben unser Boot ins Wasser gelassen.
Mit Frank wie immer total problemlos.
Ausfahrt vom Hafen war gegen 09:30. 
Wir steuerten auf das Plateau wo wir vor 4 Wochen schon mal gewesen sind.
Als wir ankamen , flogen schon die ersten Pilker und Gummifische ins Wasser . 
Nach kurzer Zeit sind auch die ersten schönen Dorsche ins Boot gesprungen . 
Mein Kumpel und ich beschlossen nach 8 guten Dorschen und 2 Seelachsen mal ein bisschen mit Wobbler zu Schleppen.
2 Wobbler hatten wir draußen, einer auf ca. 6m der andere auf ca. 9 m.
Es hat keine 10 min gedauert wo die beiden Ruten krumm waren. Es kam eine schöner Dorsch und ein schöner Seelachs zum Vorschein. Das wiederholte sich am dem Tag noch öfter. 18 Uhr trafen wir uns alle im Ferienhaus, wir haben am den Tag 16 schöne Dorsche und 10 Seelachse gefangen. Unsere beiden Kollegen waren nur auf Dorsch los und sind mit 22 Dorsche ins Ferienhaus gekommen.
Den Tag haben wir schön mit Grillen und Bier ausklingen lassen.

Tag 2 Sonntag:
07:30 Abfahrt Hafen, unsere Kollegen sind gleich wieder aus Plateau gefahren. Wir haben es weiter mit schleppen probiert, aber dieses mal haben wir noch eine 3 Rute mit ein Meerforellenblinker auf 4,5m mitlaufen lassen.
Bis Mittag ist bei uns nicht viel passiert, wir konnten zwar den ein oder anderen Dorsch fangen die wir aber wegen der Größe gleich wieder in nasse Kalt zurück setzten.
Wir steuerten zu unseren Kollegen um einen kleinen Klön schnack zum machen , in Sichtweite von deren Boot schlugen unsere 3 Ruten alle mal an, wir wussten gar nicht welche Rute wir zuerst greifen sollten . Als es uns irgendwann geling alle Ruten unter Kontrolle zu bekommen , staunten wir nicht schlecht ,als auf den 4,5m laufenden Meerforellenblinker ein Dorsch von 75 cm Biss . Auf die beiden Wobbler haben Seelachse gebissen.
Diese Strecke haben wir öfter befahren , bis die Bissen nachließen.
Wir entschieden uns es an der Stelle mit Pilker zu probieren und es war die richtige Entscheidung.
Ich könnte fast schreiben , jeder Wurf ein Biss! 
Anhand das wir so viele Bisse verwerten konnten haben wir das im Kopf schon hochgesetzte Schonmaß von 40 auf 50 cm hochgenommen.
Diese Stelle bescherte uns am diesen Tag 34 Extrem schöne Dorsche .
Unsere beiden Kollegen kamen auf ihren Rückweg auch noch bei uns vorbei und stöberten den Grund ab.
Am Tagesende hatten wir 34 Dorsche und 17 Seelachse.
Unsere Kollegen haben uns dennoch übertroffen sie hatten insgesamt 41 Dorsche am diesen Sonnigen Tag gefangen.
Auch am diesem Abend haben wir den Tag mit Grillen, Bier und Jägermeister ausklingen lassen.


Tag 3 Montag

Abfahrt wie immer 07:30

Unsere Kollegen sind zu der Stelle wo den Tag zuvor waren gefahren.
Wir haben uns entschlossen die Dorschangelei sein zu lassen. Es war für uns mehr als genug Dorschfilet´s. Wir haben den Tag versucht den Hornhechten mit Wasserkugel und Meerforellenblinker nachzustellen.
Gegen Mittag konnten wir 8 Hornhechte unser eigen nennen , was uns auch vollkommen reichte.
Wir haben denn beschlossen langsam zum Hafen zu fahren und alles für Abfahrt vorzubereiten .
Unsere Kollegen haben auch nicht mehr so lange gemacht, die haben den Tag noch ein 12 Dorsche und 6 Seelachse gefangen.
Wie immer haben wir den Abend mit Grillen ,Bier und Jägermeister ausklingen lassen. Und haben ein Rückblick über die 3 Tage gemacht .

Wir haben insgesamt 48 Dorsche , 27 Seelachse und 8 Hornhechte gefangen .
Unsere Kollegen 75 Dorsche und 6 Seelachse

Es war für uns alle ein hervorragender Angelurlaub und nochmal ein besonderer Dank an Frank von Wrs Charterboot ,das alles wie erwartet und wie immer ohne Probleme geklappt hat.






Wer Punkt, Komma und Satzfehler findet darf den behalten...


----------



## lillebæltfisker (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, in diesem Jahr sind extrem viele Seelachse in die Ostsee gewandert und nicht nur die ganz kleinen, sondern auch vereinzelnd Exemplare über 60 cm. Nun zum Dorsch. War am Sonntag nach langer Zeit mal wieder vor Lyö um mit ein wenig Glück ein paar ordentliche Ostseeleoparden zu erwischen. Das Wetter war super, kein Wind, wenig Strömung und viel Sonne. Mit Gufis von 10 cm mit 14g - 21g ließen sich im 12m - 18m tiefem Waser einige schöne Burschen erwischen.


----------



## snofla (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

so jetzt endlich darf ich auch mal meine Eindrücke schildern............gebe Frank Recht, Seelachse sind da und das in Massen, wer es gezielt darauf anlegt fängt massig............

jetzt mal zu den Dorschen......ich bin wahnsinnig erstaunt wie es sich dort entwickelt hat, wir waren von Donnerstag bis Sonntag dort(Samstag Ruhetag) und ich muss sagen das Boardie Muty nicht zuviel verssprochen hat.

Klar fängt man viele kleine (gutes Omen) aber selektives angeln mit Gummifischen bringt den besseren Dorsch.
Ich für mich habe festgestellt das es wieder richtig Bock macht im kleinen Belt zu fischen,  wir haben meistens ab Mommark gefischt oder höher, die besten Dorsche kamen ab 15 Mtr.

Am Samstag waren wir in Mommark um uns Matzes Flotte anzukucken, geile Teile liegen neben seiner Frukke wünsch Dir diesbezüglich alles Gute........auch der Hafen hat sich geändert zum Positiven.

Auch habe(n) ich/wir auf dem Camping Platz nette Leute kennen gelernt........vom AB her gelesen ja,und jetzt persöhnlich ............

@ Fehmi, danke für die tolle Unterhaltung am Platz oder auf dem Wasser,war ne feine Klönerei mit Dir..... bist ne feiner Kerl.......freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal, mit deinem neuen BOOT drück ich Dir die Daumen und nochmals Glückwunsch zum CL Titel #6

Danke an Muty Friedel und Frank für sehr schöne Tage in DK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke #6


----------



## Fehmi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@snofla

... danke für die Blumen - aber es war auch nicht schwer, mit so einem netten Haufen Spaß zu haben. Hoffentlich können wir das mal wiederholen (und vielleicht hat mir Herr Qicksilver bs dahin ja auch meine neues Boot vorbei gebracht).

Gruß Frank


----------



## Roger Rabbit (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Haben uns gerade von WRS für morgen ein Arvor-Kajütboot gesichert (das letzte). Wir konnten einfach nicht widerstehen. Die letzten Ausfahrten waren dafür viel zu genial gewesen.
Wollen mal sehen, ob wir trotz des angekündigten Kaiserwetters die Dorsche noch zum zuschnappen kriegen.
Hoffentlich stehen die Dorsche noch nicht zu tief.
Werde dann zeitnah mal berichten.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal |wavey:.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier ist jetzt mein angekündigter kleiner Bericht.
Wir waren morgens bereits um ca. 3:00 Uhr im Hafen. Es wurde schon leicht dämmrig, also rauf aufs Boot und aufs Wasser. Sind Richtung Süden gefahren. Wurde dann aber schnell sehr neblig, so das an eine Vollgasfahrt überhaupt nicht zu denken war.
Waren dann erst so gegen 5:00 Uhr an unserer ersten Angelstelle. Leider war der Hotspot dort von Netzen besetzt.
Rundrum konnten wir neben vielen kleinen auch einige gute Dorsche verhaften.
Gegen 9:00 Uhr auf zur nächsten Stelle. Und wieder gab es jede Menge kleine Dorsche, aber auch hier gab es dazwischen immer mal wieder richtig gute Dorsche (bis 4,5 Kg), so das wir uns hier eine ganze Weile aufhielten.
Ganz zum Schluß sind wir dann noch auf dem Vordrups-Flak gewesen. Dort konnten wir aber leider keinen Hotspot mehr finden. Es gab mal hier einen und dort mal 2-3 vernünftige Dorsche, aber auch so kann man über den Tag hinweg seine Kiste vollmachen. Wir waren mit unserem Fang an diesem Tag vollauf zufrieden. Die Kiste war mehr als voll und einen super Tag mit viel Sonne und fast keinem Wind hatten wir auch noch - also Anglerherz was willst du mehr.
Fynshav sieht uns auf jeden Fall wieder.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## penru (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze, möchte mich auch auf diesem Wege nochmals ganz herzlich bei Dir für die schnelle und sehr gute Hilfe bei der Instandsetzung meiner Vorzelt-Tür bedanken!! Der neue Reißverschluss ist einwandfrei eingenäht und sieht besser aus als das alte "Original"!!! Für die Zukunft Deines neuen Unternehmens: www.mommark-charterboot.dk wünsche ich Dir alles Gute und vollen Erfolg!! Beste Grüße Rolf Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gerne und vielen Dank !


----------



## Denmark1896 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen.....es ist wieder so weit, wir fahren am WE wieder ein paar Tage nach Mommark und werden unsere Dorschjagd fortsetzen. Leider konnte ich dem Thread im letzten halben Jahr nichts beisteuern, werde aber nach unserem Urlaub einen detailierten Fangbericht posten.

Ich bin ja positiv überrascht, das Matze es Anfang Juni geschafft hat sich in Mommark niederzulassen. Viel Glück dafür.....echt ein mutiger Schritt. 
Wir wollen wie immer unser Boot in Mommark slippen ( ist gar nicht so schlimm ).......Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da mal nächste Woche. Verkaufst du auch Angelsachen....?

Hat jemand schon genauere Infos übers Wetter für die nächste Woche.

Sonst noch ein schönes WE......#h


----------



## Fehmi (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ich kann nur empfehlen, um wettertechnisch auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben:
dmi.dk
oder
yr.no
Und dann nach Mommark oder Fynshav suchen.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze 
Frank


----------



## Denmark1896 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

danke Fehmi.....die Seite dmi war bis jetzt auch immer die beste.....


----------



## Fehmi (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, die ist ganz gut. Aber es hat sich gezeigt, dass man sich beim "Norweger" gut an Wind- und Regenvorhersagen orientieren kann.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Denmark, danke.Bin regelmäßig im hafen. Zubehör haben wir (noch) nicht.
Ich empfehle auch yr.no oder windfinder, hauen beide gut hin.

Lg


----------



## Chrisi04 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej Denmark, bin bis jetzt mit dmi ganz gut gefahren. 

@ Matze
Hat Carsten schon was an der Slippe gemacht?

Hilsen fra Bremen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Chrisi: nein es wurde noch nix gemacht an der Rampe, dafür ist jetzt zuviel Betrieb in Mommark.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle,

Wir werden ab Samstag für 2 Wochen den kleinen Belt-Dorschen nachstellen. Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit aus. Man liest hier ja so gut wie nix mehr über aktuelle Fänge. Interessant wäre auch der aktuell Erfolg verspechende Tiefenbereich. Wäre schön, wenn sich hier kurzfristig jemand melden würde.

Schon mal ein Dankeschön in Voraus |wavey:


----------



## lillebæltfisker (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
 mit den Fängen sieht es weiterhin unverändert gut aus. Wir haben die letzten Tage am meisten zwischen 17-20m gefangen. Meine Gäste waren gestern nach einer Guidingtour 
 jedenfalls sehr zufrieden :m


----------



## MWK (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Frank,
petri zu den tollen Dorschen!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## MWK (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...und ich nochmal

Mir war gerade aufgefallen, dass ich noch gar nichts von unsere spontan Tour Anfang Mai berichtet hatte. Nun gut das ist zwar nicht mehr sehr aktuell, aber da ja so ein bisschen Sommerloch ist hier ein paar Worte und Fotos dazu.
Wir hatten uns spontan das neue Alu Boot von Frank gemietet (es handelte sich nicht um einen Angelurlaub des wegen ist mein Boot zu Hause geblieben). Wir waren zu 5 und hatten zwei Jungs dabei die zum erstem mal geangelt haben und auf dem Meer schon mal gar nicht. Von daher war ich mir zunächst ein wenig unsicher, wie sich die zwei in einem offenen Boot schlagen würden.
Aber das Boot lag toll im Wasser und der Wettergott war auch bis auf ein paar Tropfen am Morgen sehr gnädig. Da wir keine Zeit zu verlieren hatten, sind wir direkt Richtung Gammel Pol gestartet. Dank des 50 PS Motors und des leichten Boots (von der Besatzung abgesehen ) waren wir schnell da. Auf dem Weg haben wir sogar noch Morten überholt der locker ne halbe Stunde vorher los gefahren ist.
Am Riff angekommen, wollten wir erstmal den Anfängern das angeln auf Dorsch erklären (Pilker ohne Haken, mit 2 Beifängern darüber). Ich: "Also, du machst hier den Bügel einfach auf... lässt solange die Schnur ab bist du Grundkontakt spürst... dann hebst du" 
Anfänger: "Boaaa ist das Ding im Wasser schwer... zieht da schon was?!"
Ich: "Dorsch!"
Ohne Quatsch, 1. Stop. , erstes mal angeln, der Köder war keine 15 Sekunden im Wasser und es hing schon ein schöner Dorsch dran. Naja so ging es eigentlich den ganzen Tag weiter. Am Ende hatten wir mehr als nur das geplante Abendessen und es gab Abend Dorsch in Bierteig satt für 10 Mann.
Bis Bald,
Markus


----------



## wackelschwanz (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,#h


ich fahre nächste Woche zwei Wochen mit Boot und Familie nach Als.|supergri

Was geht denn zur Zeit an der Nordspitze, wie sehen den da die aktuellen Fänge aus ?|kopfkrat

Gruß

W.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fangmeldung : WELTMEISTER !!!!!!


----------



## MWK (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sorry für OT.... aber lass mich raten auf 2014 Meter Tiefe, auf einen Neuer Pilker mit 10 schwarz/rot/gold Wackelschwänzen davor?!

Wie viel Kilo hat das Teil?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Der Biss erfolgte auf den Götze Jig. 
4 **** Kilo


----------



## Jan1982 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo miteinander, bin gerade zurueck von einer einwoechigen Bootstour rund um Aeroe. Haben auch einige male geangelt. Ergebnis: Dorsche sind wirklich nirgendwo zu finden, selbst an den tiefsten Stellen mit 25-30m ist nix zu machen - ja, wir waren auch bei Billes Grund. Die haben sich wohl in noch groessere Tiefen zurueckgezogen, kein Wunder bei 21 Grad Wassertemperatur...

Ging noch was auf der anderen Seite, also rund um Mommark und Fynshav?

Was gut funktioniert war Angeln auf Platte, beispielsweise vor Lyoe in 7-10m Tiefe ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Buttloeffel und Wattwurm. Die gibt es uebrigens bei einem Privatmann in Marstal zu kaufen, Angelgeschaefte sucht man in Aeroe und Umgebung vergeblich.


----------



## Fehmi (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... darum heißt es hier ja: Dorsche rund um Fynshav - weil die Dorsche rund um Fynshav sind (kleiner Scherz).
Habe den Eindruck, dass alle die von Als losfahren sehr zufrieden sind ; vor allem wenn sie nach Aerö oder Lyö fahren (!!!)

Ein paar Beweisfotos zeigen das vielleicht.

Gruß aus Fynshav
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nirgendwo Dorsche ??????
Mommark,Aero,Poels Rev wird so gut Dorsch gefangen wie seit Jahren nicht mehr, dazu kommen noch Seelachs Schwärme mit Fischen um 50cm..


----------



## snofla (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt Matze, im moment läufts doch wie Bombe....

@Frank, das ist aber nicht das neue Boot oder...bestell Helmut und Sandra viele Grüsse

allen feine Angeltage auf Als


----------



## Jan1982 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Frechheit, warum haben die Biester dann bei mir nicht gebissen?! Habe ja nicht anders geangelt als bei vielen anderen erfolgreichen Dorschtagen in der deutschen Ostsee...

Wir hatten zwar kein Echolot aber es gibt ja Seekarten und bei so vielen Stellen haette doch mal ein Zufallsdorsch anbeissen muessen... Wir haben aber auch niemals andere Angler gesehen. Mysterioes


----------



## pawofischfinder (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jan,

wo habt Ihr um Aerö gefischt?
Ich fische seit 15 Jahren zwei mal
im Jahr auf Aerö.
Meine Ergfahrungen (und Berichte anderer Angler)
haben gezeigt, dass die gesamte Nord/Ost Seite
so gut wie tot ist.
Gefangen wird nur an der Süd/West Seite und 
dabei haubtsächlich im Süden.
Da aber wirklich gut. Tagesfänge von 20-30 Dorschen (ü 50 cm)
pro Person sind keine Seltenheit.
Ich habe, allerdings im Mai, an einem Nachmittag
mit meiner Frau bei 40 aufgehört.
Viel Glück beim nächstenmal


----------



## Jan1982 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hmm, also wir haben tatsaechlich bei unseren Touren immer nur die Ostseite von Aero befischt - die Gegend um Billes Grund zum Beispiel - und den Norden um Skoldnaes herum, einmal leicht Nordwest an einem Wrack aber es ging echt garnix. Das einzige was beim Pilken gebissen hat war ein Seeskorpion...

Naja, aber nach 3 Tagen Plattfisch satt hatte ich eh keine Lust mehr auf Fisch und ich konnte auch in keinem der Haefen Gefriermoeglichkeiten finden.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hat denn schon einer mal Matzes Charterboote und seinen Service getestet???
Nichts für ungut Matze, aber ich wollte nur mal fragen.
Und sind denn die anderen Boote schon da, Mit Bildern und so? würde mich mal interessieren. so wie es ausschaut, bekomme ich nun wohl endlich mal ein Truppe zusammen, da wollte ich halt nur mal rumhorchen. Ist aber noch nichts fest, so das ich noch nichts buchen werde, bis ich feste zusagen habe Ob nun , oder ob nicht.
 @ Jan , Pilken??? Muss man denn vor Fynshav pilken? Uns hat früher auch ein Twister mit einem schweren Jighead gereicht und wir habe weiß Gott nicht schlecht gefangen. Pilker waren bei uns zwar dabei, aber nie wirklich nötig.


----------



## Jan1982 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Pilken war für mich der Oberbegriff für die Angeltechnik... Meist habe ich mit Jighead und Gummifisch bzw. Gummiwurm gefischt. Mal mit mal ohne zusätzlichen Mini-Jig als Beifänger...


----------



## Eike82 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich hoffe es ist OK hier zu schreiben. Ich bin an jetzt bis inkl. dem 2. August in Schleswig-Holstein und möchte wieder ein oder zwei Tage nach Als zum Angeln fahren.

Bisher war ich immer nur in der Brandung unterwegs, weil ich ganz alleine nicht mit einem Boot rausfahren möchte. Mag sich vielleicht jemand mit mir ein Boot teilen?

Ich würde von 25746 Heide starten, Uhrzeit egal, und kann auch gerne Leute unterwegs einsammeln ...

Viele Grüße sendet
Eike


----------



## Fehmi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... endlich: die "saure Gurken Zeit" ist vorbei! Nachdem ich im Februar meine "Seekuh" Quicksilver 470 verkauft hatte, ist letzte Woche das auch Mitte Februar bestellte Pilothouse 555 eingetroffen. Leider noch nicht ganz, wie ich es mir bestellt hatte, aber fahrtüchtig (der Rest wird bei der ersten Inspektion nachgerüstet; gleichzeitig können die schon erkannten kleinen Mängel beseitigt werden). Einrichten, umgewöhnen und Echolot "neu lernen" sind noch immer Hauptbestandteil der Angeltouren; selbst das Anlegen in der Hafenbox stellt eine neue Herausforderung da. Aber immerhin haben es schon ein paar Dorsche auf das Filetierbrett geschafft.

Zur Zeit sieht es vor Fynshav eher "mau" aus mit den Fängen (oder man macht lange Such-Expeditionen). Aber vielleicht bringt der Wetterwechsel mit Regen und Gewitter die Dorsche wieder in Beißlaune.

Grüße aus Fynshav
Frank


----------



## stin (3. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin
Frank geiles Boot was du da bekommen hast da kann man ja ruhig mal etwas mehr Wind haben,wieviel PS hast du da hinter?
Wir waren Montag in Fynshav,sind dann hoch nach Gammel Poel gefahren,erst nur kleine später haben wir noch eine stelle gefunden wo wir ein paar dorsche und Seelachse gefangen haben.Hast du dein Boot fest in Fynshav liegen oder slipst du?      Mfg stin


----------



## Fehmi (3. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@stin:
... ja, bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Aber die 1350 Kg (incl. 115PS Mercury) sind meiner Meinung nichts mehr fürs tägliche trailern. Darum habe ich mir einen Hafenplatz "gegönnt". Alles Mehrkosten, aber das wusste man ja vorher. Genauso wie die teurere Versicherung oder der Strudel im Tank, wenn man den Motor "lauter" macht - aber alles keine Überaschungen.

Ärgerlich, dass man die Polster der Kajüte und den 3. und 4. Angelhalter vergessen hat; kann man dann bei der 20 Stunden Inspektion nachrüsten, genauso wie Austausch / Reparatur des jetzt schon "hakeligen" Türschlosses - aber damit muss man bei Quicksilver wohl rechnen ...

Gruß
rank


----------



## Karpfengott (4. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Fehmi.
jaja so ist das bei Quicksilver.
da rappelt das Türschloss , die Ankerwinde verursacht bei Marschfahrt ziemliche Geräusche , die Stange unter dem Fahrersitz rappelt und fällt bei Wellengang aus der Halterung usw. usw.
So kennen ich es noch aus meiner Pilothouse . Hoffe das du alles bei der Inspektion abstellen lassen kannst was du so feststellst,
Trotzdem hast du ja schon wieder Erfolge feieren können. Lässt doch hoffen. Und lass mal hören wann die Leoparden wieder in Beisslaune sind . 
Da ist das Wasser wohl im Moment etwas zu warm ????





Fehmi schrieb:


> @stin:
> ... ja, bin bisher auch sehr zufrieden. Aber die 1350 Kg (incl. 115PS Mercury) sind meiner Meinung nichts mehr fürs tägliche trailern. Darum habe ich mir einen Hafenplatz "gegönnt". Alles Mehrkosten, aber das wusste man ja vorher. Genauso wie die teurere Versicherung oder der Strudel im Tank, wenn man den Motor "lauter" macht - aber alles keine Überaschungen.
> 
> Ärgerlich, dass man die Polster der Kajüte und den 3. und 4. Angelhalter vergessen hat; kann man dann bei der 20 Stunden Inspektion nachrüsten, genauso wie Austausch / Reparatur des jetzt schon "hakeligen" Türschlosses - aber damit muss man bei Quicksilver wohl rechnen ...
> ...


----------



## Denmark1896 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jungs.....da wir in der ersten Juliwoche nur einmal raus konnten ( zu windig ) und in Hafennähe Mommark 11 schöne Dorsche überlisten konnten, fällt es mir um so schwerer das wir demnächst für 2 Wochen nach Nordborg fahren ( meine Familie hat sich dort ein Haus ausgesucht ;+ ). Nach Fynshav sind es 23 km und in meinen Lieblingshafen Mommark sogar 30 km. 
Ich habe gehört das man in Augustenhof im Fjord slippen kann, wie ist die Angelei im Fjord...? Meerforelle, Dorsch oder Butt lohnt es sich überhaupt dort zu slippen bzw. zu angeln.....? 
Danke Euch schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Übernächste Woche geht's spontan mal eine Woche mit der Family nach Als.
Meint ihr, das trotz der Temperaturen in der Brandung die eine oder andere Platte zum Landgang zu überreden wäre?


----------



## Fehmi (10. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ganz bestimmt, denn in der Brandung wird gerade mächtig aufgeräumt (Bilder von heute Nachmittag).

Gruß aus Fynshav
Frank


----------



## anniranni (12. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi zusammen,

bin diese Woche noch in Als (Skovmose) .

Hat hier jemand einen Tip wo ich hier am besten vom Land aus Angeln kann und wo auch was zu fangen ist?
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefangen.|kopfkrat

Lg Andi


----------



## Fehmi (12. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... bin eigentlich nur mit dem Boot unterwegs; aber beim spazieren fahren, sieht man immer viele Brandungsangler direkt hinter dem Kägnes-Damm (Parkplatz) oder bei Pöls Rev.
Ein Camping-Kollege hatte gesehn, dass Plattfische vom Ufer aus am Taksensand-Leuchtturm gefangen wurden.
... vielleicht hilft das ein wenig.

Grüße aus Fynshav / Lillebaelt-Camping
Frank


----------



## Windelwilli (16. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Erster Abend am Kægnes-damm:
2 Stunden geangelt, kein Biss, aber Würmer bei jedem Nachsehen weg.
Eventuell Krabben unterwegs??? 
Die nächsten beiden Tage soll ja erstmal übelstes Wetter werden.
Mal schaun ob noch was geht...


----------



## Fehmi (16. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da es zur zeit wetterbedingt wenig zu berichten gibt, hier mal eine (fast) lustige Geschichte: ich habe endlich meinen Bootstrailer zugelassen bekommen!
Wie vor kurzem berichtet, konnte ich mein im Februar bestelltes QS Pilothouse 555 in Rostock abholen; bekam vorher vom Bootshändler die Trailerpapiere und fuhr damit zur Zulassungsstelle nach Flensburg; Nummer gezogen, Stündchen gewartet und schon war ich dran; legte Ausweis, original Trailer-Datenblatt und Bestätigung von Firma Wick vor, dass dieser Trailer noch nie zugelassen war. Frage der Zulassungsstellen-Dame: Und wo ist der Kaufvertrag? Hatte ich nicht dabei; somit konnte / wollte sie den Trailer nicht zulassen. (Wurde etwas ärgerlich, da meine Frau mit dem letzten Trailer (vor fünf Jahren) sogar zum TÜV geschickt wurde; die wussten gar nicht was sie wollte, da alle Papiere vorhanden waren; dann ging es bei anderem Bearbeiter auf einmal doch).
Jetzt wieder Probleme. Selbst die Leiterin (bei der ich inzwischen war), konnte keine Ausnahme erwirken; ob ich nicht den Kaufvertrag holen könnte ..? Na gut, ich nach Hause , Kaufvertrag geholt, vorgelegt und bekam die Antwort: Das ist ja nur eine Kopie ! Ich: Nein - Ausdruck, und mehr gibt es nicht ! Im Zeitalter von Fax und Internet kann man sowas auch ohne direkten Kontakt erledigen.  
Das reichte also immer noch nicht, und ich musste ein Kurzkennzeichen kaufen, bei der Abholung vom Boot unter die ausgedruckte Unterschrift den Verkäufer nochmal unterschreiben lassen und mit diesen Unterlagen wieder nach Flensburg.
Jetzt waren alle Papiere beisammen; mein Kaufvertrag wurde gestempelt. Warum: damit ich den Traler nicht auch noch in einem anderen Kreis zulasse (?????) und das original Datenblatt wurde auch gestempelt und gesiegelt und darauf die Betriebserlaubnis erteilt. Ich durfte zum Kassenautomaten, legte den Bon vor und bekam mein Kennzeichen  - ganz einfach !!!
Wenn man hier wirklich die Vorschriftenlage erfüllen muss, frage ich mich, warum ein Kaufvertrag reicht, auf dem nur steht, dass ich ein Boot, einen Motor und einen Trailer für eine bestimmte Summe gekauft habe; damit lässt sich aber keine Verbindung zu dem zugelassenen Trailer herstellen -  ob hier vielleicht der Amtsschimmel etwas zu laut gewiehert hat?

... hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder über Dorschfänge berichten !!!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## anniranni (17. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi.

Haben diese Woche auch eine Kuttertour mitgemacht.
Leider wurde auf dem ganzen Boot (ca.12 Mann) nichts gefangen außer ein paar Baby Dorsche. |evil:
Schade.

Lg


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Heute ein paar sonnige Abschnitte genutzt.
Drei Stunden geangelt, 1 Biss, eine Kliesche. 
Dafür aber wieder reichlich Würmer verangelt. Ich tippe ja immer noch auf Krabben-Viehzeugs. 
Mal schaun was der morgige Tag bringt, kann eigentlich nur besser werden. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/18/63bc351744aa9eb6d24ca4787f41fd0c.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/18/6997da79a6ab8e2f418ab29f2a03e386.jpg


----------



## Riesenangler (18. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich kann dir nur raten, fahr zu Matze in Mommark oder zu WRS in Fynshav und leih dir wenn noch möglich ein Boot. Aber eigentlich ist doch der Kaegnesdamm ein Top platz zum Brandungsfischen. Die linke Rute sieht genauso aus wie die die ich in der Garage liegen habe/ hatte.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur raten, fahr zu Matze in Mommark oder zu WRS in Fynshav und leih dir wenn noch möglich ein Boot. Aber eigentlich ist doch der Kaegnesdamm ein Top platz zum Brandungsfischen. Die linke Rute sieht genauso aus wie die die ich in der Garage liegen habe/ hatte.


Leider fahren wegen dem Wind hier momentan nichtmal die Kutter raus.
Ne 5-6 bft ist für ein Kleinboot auch bissl fett.
Bin da auch ein bißchen gebranntes Kind, 3x Langeland ein Boot gemietet, 3x nahezu Totalausfall wegen Mistwetter.
Wenn mal Kohle über ist, kommt ein eigenes kleines Kajütboot, das dann mit hoch genommen wird.
Kægnes-damm ist eigentlich Fischgarantie, aber nach diversen Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern, ist hier momentan allgemein nicht dolle mit Fisch.
Morgen wollen wir es mal auf Kægnes bei den Windrädern probieren, mal schaun was da geht.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Windelwilli (19. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bericht von heute:
Zwei Stündchen am Badestrand von Skovmose die Würmer gewässert und wieder nichts, kein Biss.
Davor waren wir am Hafen in Mommark, wo aber nichtmal ein Parkplatz zu bekommen war.
Davor waren wir an der äußeren Ecke von Kægnes bei den Windrädern, aber da war der Wind zu fett. Da kam mir trotz reichlicher Beschweren schon vor dem ersten Rauswerfen das Dreibein entgegen geflogen.
Mir völlig unklar, wie man bei ner Bft 6 von vorne überhaupt angeln kann.
Morgen frische Würmer kaufen und dann geht's wieder an den Kægnes-damm. 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/43de70b5dcaa5a51ebff8a9b2327e031.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/e0d232f6a45c80e536cfd176baeb700f.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/95f348cfc5ac37b4561a4ef841a0f8da.jpg


----------



## Fehmi (19. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Für einen "Schönwetterangler" hältst du dich aber ganz tapfer ! Hochachtung !
Bin vor Wind und Regen geflüchtet, befürchte aber, dass ich für die letzten Ferientage wieder meinen Zweitwohnsitz in Fynshav beziehen muß.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Windelwilli (19. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn ich nicht wüsste das es hier auch anders laufen kann, würde ich wahrscheinlich verzweifeln. 
Aber letztes Jahr im Mai habe ich am Kægnes-damm Platte in Massen gefangen, von daher lass ich mich so leicht nicht unter kriegen. 
Die Schlechtwetterfront auf dem Foto ist übrigens vorbei gezogen (Glück gehabt).
Frank, wohnst Du auf Als oder machste auch nur Urlaub?


----------



## Fehmi (19. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... wohne in Tarp, habe aber Wohnwagen vom 01.04. bis (fast) 30.09. in Fynshav / Lillebaelt-Camping .

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Windelwilli
 Das Wasser ist viel zu warm jetzt im flachen Wasser, ausserdem sind die Krebse im Moment schneller als die Platten am Köder.
 Ich würde mal Kegneas Ende probieren bei den Windrädern, dort ist gleich tiefes Wasser in Ufernähe um 10-12m.
 Vllt geht dort mehr.

 Im Mai, als du super gefangen hast war das Wasser sicher 8 Grad kälter.

 Viel Erfolg, berichte mal.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> @ Windelwilli
> Das Wasser ist viel zu warm jetzt im flachen Wasser, ausserdem sind die Krebse im Moment schneller als die Platten am Köder.
> Ich würde mal Kegneas Ende probieren bei den Windrädern, dort ist gleich tiefes Wasser in Ufernähe um 10-12m.
> Vllt geht dort mehr.
> ...


Hallo Matze, 
Am Kægnes Ende bei den Windrädern waren wir gestern. Aber da kam ne stramme bft 6 von schräg vorne und da war an Angeln nicht zu denken. 
Mir kam da schon trotz Beschwerung das Dreibein entgegen geflogen. 
Aber morgen soll der Wind ja etwas nachlassen, dann probieren wir es da nochmal.
Auf jeden Fall Danke für den Tipp!

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Riesenangler (20. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Windelwilli. Schöne Bilder, die du da einstellst. Man macht das Sehnsucht mal wieder nach Alsen zu fahren.
Am Kaegnesdamm hat mal ein Angelkollege von mir es fertig gebracht sein Auto frontal mit einem Brandungsblei zu Perforieren. Er weiß selber nicht wie er es geschaft hat, aber beim Ausholen ist das Blei statt nach vorn los, irgendwie nach hinten los und hat seine Windschutzscheibe zertrümmert. Dummerweise waren wir damals mit seiner Schleuder unterwegs und mussten so noch zwei Tage Urlaub hinten ran hängen, wegen der Reparatur.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Windelwilli. Schöne Bilder, die du da einstellst. Man macht das Sehnsucht mal wieder nach Alsen zu fahren.
> Am Kaegnesdamm hat mal ein Angelkollege von mir es fertig gebracht sein Auto frontal mit einem Brandungsblei zu Perforieren. Er weiß selber nicht wie er es geschaft hat, aber beim Ausholen ist das Blei statt nach vorn los, irgendwie nach hinten los und hat seine Windschutzscheibe zertrümmert. Dummerweise waren wir damals mit seiner Schleuder unterwegs und mussten so noch zwei Tage Urlaub hinten ran hängen, wegen der Reparatur.


Witzige Geschichte... für den Leser zumindest. 
Gleich geht's wieder los, erst Geld holen, dann bei Rema diese spiralförmigen Kartoffelchips (da fahren die Kids drauf ab) und dann Würmer. Ich hoffe, der Private auf dem Weg nach Horuphav hat welche, sonst müssen wir noch zu WRS nach Fynshav / Notmark. 
Und heut abend gibt's dann auch wieder frische Bilder.

Gruß,  Andreas


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wieder zu Hause.
Waren heute doch wieder am Kægnes-damm, da ich der Family nicht den noch immer heftigen Wind von vorne antun wollte. 
Morgen soll der Wind nochmal nachlassen, dann geht's zu den Windrädern am Kægnes Ende.
Gefangen habe ich heute wieder nix, hatte ich aber auch nicht erwartet. 
Aber ein paar Bilder habe ich trotzdem wieder gemacht:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/98b2850ea8ff4a79e40ea41341d46584.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/5131247e2b32bbc8f62ddbeaaa380292.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/d6832418a66654d69706e257302d6c92.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/2aa4471756d422b7915469a8beaddc59.jpg


----------



## Denmark1896 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin......wie sehen die Windprognosen aus für die nächsten Tage. Kann man heute rausfahren von Mommark oder die Woche. Wer hat Erfahrung........


----------



## Denmark1896 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schade das keiner antwortet....Jetzt ist unser Urlaub fast rum und wir wollten uns ein Boot mieten. Lohnt sich jetzt wohl auch nicht mehr......


----------



## Fehmi (29. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Halte dich auf dem Laufenden:

www.yr.no dann nach Mommark oder Fynshav suchen
www.dmi.dk suche Augustenborg, Sonderborg, ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Denmark1896 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke Fehmi.....das ist sehr nett von Dir......LG Denmark


----------



## bernie (30. August 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, 

ich habe gestern nochmal mit Frank geschrieben,,,, denn so langsam geht es los, das Fieber  

Letzte Septemberwoche sind wir auf Als.
Is noch jemand zu der Zeit oben?

Wir sind in diesem Revier absolute Frischlinge und habe grob geplant, 2 Tage auf Dorsch und 2 Tage auf Plattfisch zu gehen.
Je nachdem, wie es läuft und wie es das Wetter erlaubt.

Wir haben das 50PS Kasböll-Boot, denn das wichtigste IST das Boot, DAS haben uns zahlreiche Norwegenreisen gezeigt, sind also ganz gut beweglich, falls ein Ortskundiger uns mal ins Schlepptau nehmen möchte #h

Tipps und Hinweise sind willkommen!


----------



## Lehne1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin. Waren gerade 3 Tage in Mommark. Hatten die Arvor 215 gemietet und super Glück mit dem Wetter. Haben vor Aero gute Dorsche bis 65 cm gefangen. Die Schollenangelei direkt vorm Hafen war der Hammer. Reichlich Schollen und Klieschen ;-) Vielen Dank an Matze von Mommark Charterboot für die Tipps und den klasse Service ! Bei den Fängen und den Top Booten kommen wir gerne wieder  Ostern 2015 ist gebucht ;-) See You in Mommark !!! Gruß Lehne


----------



## Lehne1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## Lehne1887 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und noch ein Bild von den Dorschen


----------



## Roger Rabbit (8. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Waren mal wieder am 31.08. auf der Insel, um den Dorschen nachzustellen. Wir hatten uns wie immer sehr kurzfristig für diesen Tagestrip entschieden, denn halbwegs schönes Wetter ist uns dabei doch schon wichtig. Am Sonntag sollten dann alle Wetterfaktoren halbwegs passen und so haben wir am Samstag morgen bei WRS-Charterboot die Merry-Fisher (zum Glück war sie noch frei) für den darauffolgenden Tag gemietet.
Morgens in der Dämmerung ging es dann bei fast Ententeich Richtung Süden zu unseren favorisierten Angelstellen. Dort angekommen immer noch spiegelglatte See, aber leider auch fast keine Drift. Das Angeln gestaltete sich deshalb sehr schwierig. Bis auf einige "vorzeigbare" fingen wir doch meist Dorsche, die deutlich unter unserem pers. Mindestmaß (45 cm) lagen. Nach längerem suchen, und dann auch deutlich aufgefrischtem Wind, fanden wir dann am Nachmittag noch ein Stellchen, wo auch einige 3 - 4 Kg schwere Exemplare den Weg in unsere Fischkiste fanden.
Außerdem schien sich hier auch ein größerer Schwarm Köhler zum Fressen eingefunden zu haben. Fast bei jedem Einholen hatte man einen "Anfasser". Wenn wir hier auf etwas kleinere Gummifische gewechselt hätten, wären wahrscheinlich sogar Norwegische Mengen möglich gewesen. Mit unseren 13 cm Gummifischen konnte man aber höchstens jeden 5 Biss verwerten, obwohl die Köhler mit einer Länge von + - 50 cm doch schon eine ansprechende Größe hatten. Da sind vermtl. zumindest nächstes Jahr noch wahre Sternstunden möglich.
Alles in allem wieder mal ein Super Tag auf Als.
Wir schauen schon wieder nach einem passenden schönen Tag für unsere nächste Tour, denn wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg euch allen und weiterhin Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (27. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo
man leist hier gar nix mehr. Wie schauts den momentan mit den Dorschen im kleinen Belt aus ?
Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die warten schon.....


----------



## bernie (28. September 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

Gottseidank hat die Warterei ein Ende 

Morgen früh geht`s endlich los zu WRS und die Wetterbedingungen scheinen ja ganz ok zu sein.

Wie schon geschrieben, wird das unsere erster Trip in dieses Gebiet und ich nehme gerne noch ein paar schnelle Tipps entgegen 

Werde dann am Sonntag Bericht erstatten.

Tschööö......|wavey:


----------



## renegade1848 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

bin ab Freitag für eine Woche auf Kaegnes. Noch irgendwer zum MeFo-Fischen dort?

Gruss,

René


----------



## ralle (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sind ab Freitag bis Montag bei WRS Charterboot eingemietet. Hoffen auf ein paar Dorsche und Platte und ruhiges Wetter. Haben ein Arvor 210 -- vieleicht trifft man sich !!


----------



## bernie (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

die letzte Woche war recht "schwierig".
Laut Frank hatte er am Mittwoch "den schlechtesten Tag der Saison", so dass klar war, wir machen nicht alles verkehrt 

Dorsch war nur die Kinderstube zu bekommen, dafür haben wir recht gut Platte fangen können. Am Freitag hatten die dann aber auch keinen Hunger mehr und wir beendeten zeitig unsere Angelwoche in Fynshav.

Da ich bisher so gut wie keine Ahnung von der Platten-Angelei hatte, kann ich sagen: ich hab einiges dazu gelernt.
Ausserdem hab ich wieder mal eine neue Fischart gefangen: einen Seeskorpion.

Frank von WRS ist ein netter, kompetenter und hilfsbereiter Kerl und die Leute die mit ihm eine Guidingtour gemacht haben, waren sehr zufrieden und brachten gute Dorsche mit. Allerdings sind die ewig weit rausgefahren....
Das Boot war klasse und das ganze drumrum ist gut organisiert!

Haus Essmann war auch absolut ok und wir sind insgesamt zufrieden mit allem gewesen.


----------



## Allroundtalent (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Bernd, 

hast du aktuelle Infos dazu, wie es vom Land, insbesondere mit der Spinnpeitsche, aussieht?
Nächste Woche geht es auch bei mir los nach Als.

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Windelwilli (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Allroundtalent schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> 
> hast du aktuelle Infos dazu, wie es vom Land, insbesondere mit der Spinnpeitsche, aussieht?
> Nächste Woche geht es auch bei mir los nach Als.
> ...


 
Bin ich auch gespannt....ich hab noch 3 Wochen.


----------



## bernie (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi,

leider nein.... wir waren ausschliesslich mit dem Boot unterwegs und haben nur auf Dorsch und Plattfisch geangelt.
Ich hab nur am Rande mitbekommen, dass einige Angler von der Mole aus einige Heringe erwischt haben und (einige wenige) sehr starke Hornhechte.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Petri!! #6


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



ralle schrieb:


> Sind ab Freitag bis Montag bei WRS Charterboot eingemietet. Hoffen auf ein paar Dorsche und Platte und ruhiges Wetter. Haben ein Arvor 210 -- vieleicht trifft man sich !!



Und wie wars ?
Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Bertl (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin zusammen,

mensch Ralle, dann haben wir uns da oben ja getroffen 
Ich war der mit der Merry Fisher.

Wir lagen doch zusammen an der Tanke, oder?

Gruß Bertl


----------



## bernie (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... und wie war`s ???


----------



## Hamburger5 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wie sieht es rund um Als mit den Dorschen aus?

 Man hört ja nichts gutes.

 Alle mit denen ich die Tage gesprochen habe, sind auf Platten und Köhler ausgewichen weil der Dorsch anscheinend gerade Urlaub macht.....

 Jemand hier mit anderen Erfahrungen?
 Wollten am WE eigentlich angreifen.


----------



## ralle (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Bertl schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> mensch Ralle, dann haben wir uns da oben ja getroffen
> Ich war der mit der Merry Fisher.
> ...



Ja siehste Bertl - so klein ist die Welt 

ist ja noch gut das einige hier auf Scholle und Köhler ausweichen konnten 

das ging bei uns nicht |supergri


----------



## ralle (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Und wie wars ?
> Andreas#h#h#h




Wir hatten sehr schönes Wetter - haben das Boot mal bewegt - haben Pils getrunken und Pilze gesammelt - sind kulinarisch von Irland über Schottland gereist - haben starken Südwind gehabt - waren runde Steine sammeln ------- und hatte mit den Kumpels mal viel Zeit zum abhängen !!


Achso -- das angeln kam recht kurz - Freitag war noch ok (einige kleine Dorsche und Butts) Samstag Sturm - Sonntag mit 100gr. auf 20m #q und nix mit Fisch - Montag wieder Sturm


----------



## Fehmi (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Hamburg5:
... kann es sein, das das schon die Folgen vom August /  September sind, wo man  sich fast täglich vor den "professionellen  Kollegen" in Sicherheit bringen musste? 
Habe von Angelkollegen  gehört, die sich ernsthaft bedroht gefühlt haben (so rücksichtslos wurde  auf die Angelboote zu gesteuert).

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Letztes Jahr im Oktober waren die Dorsche genauso so träge wie dieses Jahr. Wartet mal ab wenn das Wasser jetzt kälter wird und die Dorsche ins flache Wasser ziehen.
Guckt euch die Fangberichte z.b. vor Langeland an, die fangen auch sehr sehr wenig Dorsch im Moment.


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

gibt es egendlich noch einen offenen Campingplatz auf Als oder um Aabenraa ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Naldmose Camping bei Fynshav,  Ganzjahresplatz


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

danke Matze,

fährt jemand am WE. mal raus, oder bleibt Ihr bei ner 4 lieber im Hafen ?
Ich wollte ein wenig unter Land fahren, oder in die Fjorde ausweichen.
Was soll man machen...;+ morgen gehts los.Urlaub genommen, Boot steht klar, 4 Kollegen mit Womo und Wowa sind heiß wie Frittenfett. Nur der Wind :c      .
O.k. Mefopeitsche und Brandungsgeschirr ist vorsichtshalber ja auch noch dabei.|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Unter Land auf Plattfisch angeln,  die Platten beissen sehr gut zur Zeit.


----------



## Marf22 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, moin Frank

Ist das auf deinen Bildern ein Schleppnetztrawler???

Der darf doch eigentlich im kleinen Belt nicht mehr fischen! Oder war er nur auf durchfahrt!

Wir schauen in 2 Wochen noch mal hoch!:vik:


----------



## Fehmi (5. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ja, der war auf Rundreise - leider mit schwerem Schleppgeschirr auf dem Grund.
Glaube allerdings nicht, dass es verboten ist - leider!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Marf22 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich meine doch, das für den kleinen Belt ein Schleppnetzverbot besteht. Das es nicht immer so umgesetzt wird is ne andere Sache!


----------



## Sinned (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
ich bin über Neujahr auf ALS bei Mommark und muss, da es wohl keine Möglichkeit zur Hochseefischerei mehr gibt (bitte korrigiert mich...), in die Brandung ziehen und mit meinen Feederruten auf die Platten gehen. Kurze Fragen:
Gibts irgendwo auf ALS noch Wattis zu kaufen?
Ich las hier von guten Plätzen rund um den Mommarkhafen. Sind die Fischgründe in Feeder-wurfweite?
Danke euch


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Watties musst Du dir denke ich aus Flensburg mitbringen.
Auf der Insel bekommst Du nur Seeringler.


----------



## Sinned (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

und wo würde ich diese bekommen?


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Sinned schrieb:


> und wo würde ich diese bekommen?



Die Wattis z.B. bei Fishermans Partner im Scandinavia-Park in Flensburg (gleich an der A7, letzte Ausfahrt vor der Grenze)

Die Kneifer bekommst Du entweder bei Röhrchen in der Notmark (Fynshav) oder bei einem Privaten auf der Strecke zw. Skovby und Horuphav (da steht ein Schild an der Straße).

Und deine Feederruten reichen allemal, wenn dir nicht gerade eine 5 um die Nase weht.


----------



## Sinned (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

danke dir vielmals


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Decke dich am besten mit Würmern ein in Flensburg bei DS Angelsport.


----------



## Fehmi (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gibt's bei mommark- Charterboot keine Wattwürmer mehr ? Kann man da denn noch boote mieten, oder ist die Saison vorbei ?


----------



## Sinned (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Matze: Gibts den Wattwurmautomaten denn da noch?


----------



## Sinned (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und kennt noch jemand nen Kutter im 1-stündigen Umkreis von ALS?


----------



## Peter Brammer (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Sinned schrieb:


> @ Matze: Gibts den Wattwurmautomaten denn da noch?


Hei Sinned,
warum plümperst Du Dir nicht selber welche? Geht sehr gut an den Stränden Mommark oder Fynshav.In einer halben Stunde hast Du 30-40 Würmer, je nach Sichtigkeit.
Ein Plümper ist eine Stahlpatte von ca15-18 cm Durchmesser mit einem Schaufel oder Spatenstiel . Möchtest Du keine nassen Finger, dann bau Dir noch einen kleinen Wurmkescher.

  Gruß

Peter


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ fehmi: habe die Boote letzte Woche raus genommen. Jetzt mache ich Pause. 1.3.2015 gehts wieder los.

JAA den Köderautomat gibt es noch und ist immer frisch gefüllt !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kutter ist im moment schwer, die "neue" MS NANA aus Fynshav wird gerad auf der Werft umgebaut und ist wohl ab Ende Februar wieder im Einsatz. Evtl hast du Glück auf der Mik Pedersen in Aabenrade. Weiss aber nicht wann und ob er jetzt fährt


----------



## Sinned (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wattwürmer habe ich bisher ohne Erfolg gesucht -und das bei besserem Wetter. Wenn ich mir vorstelle dies bei Minusgraden zu machen, dann vergehts mir. Vielleicht sollte ich jenes "Geschirr" trotzdem dabei haben...

Prima, dass der Automat immer frisch gefüllt ist. Das heißt, dass ich Samstagabend schon was bekommen sollte, ja?

Ich check mal den anderen Kutter, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja nach Ladenschluss ist der Automat "auf". Glaube bis 22 Uhr


----------



## schtrs (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Kutter ist im moment schwer, die "neue" MS NANA aus Fynshav wird gerad auf der Werft umgebaut und ist wohl ab Ende Februar wieder im Einsatz. Evtl hast du Glück auf der Mik Pedersen in Aabenrade. Weiss aber nicht wann und ob er jetzt fährt



Die neue MS Nana??? Ein komplett anderes Schiff oder wird die "alte" nur renoviert?


----------



## -iguana (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ein Komplett neues, aber selbe Bauform wie die Alte.
Die alte Nana ging nach England!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wieder so ein Rollkasten??
Gruß
Tom


----------



## schtrs (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



-iguana schrieb:


> Ein Komplett neues, aber selbe Bauform wie die Alte.
> Die alte Nana ging nach England!



Da bin ich aber gespannt!
Aber war die alte Nana, denn schon so "morsch"?
Wird die neue denn wohl auch ein wenig größer?

Habe nämlich das Schiff 3 Tage im September gechartert.


----------



## moench1605 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Morsch war  sie nicht, aber Morten wollte einen Rückenschonenenden Motor. Und mit der Nachfolge-Nana ist er nicht zufrieden gewesen, deshalb hat er sich schon wieder ne Neue geholt. So hat er es mir zumindest Ende August erzählt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wieder zurück zum Holzkutter. Mit dem Cat war er nicht zufrieden.Der neue Kutter wird ein Sahnestück, alles renoviert, erneuert. Modernste Technik an Bord.Hinten mit geraden Heckspiegel, somit auch hinten mehr Platz zum angeln. Wirdn richtig top Kutter.


----------



## Sinned (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Seit wann ist fisketegn.dk down? Ich versuchs nun seit 5 Tagen...
Gibts ne Online-Alternative?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Sinned schrieb:


> Seit wann ist fisketegn.dk down? Ich versuchs nun seit 5 Tagen...
> Gibts ne Online-Alternative?


 

Also ich komme da normal rauf, wenn du diese meinst, um sich einen Fischereischein zu kaufen:

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupHobbyFisherType.do


----------



## Sinned (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

bei mir geht die seite nicht |kopfkrat
Nachtrag: Über Firefox gehts nicht, über den IE schon.


----------



## schtrs (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wieder zurück zum Holzkutter. Mit dem Cat war er nicht zufrieden.Der neue Kutter wird ein Sahnestück, alles renoviert, erneuert. Modernste Technik an Bord.Hinten mit geraden Heckspiegel, somit auch hinten mehr Platz zum angeln. Wirdn richtig top Kutter.



Das klingt doch super! Aber war der alte Kutter nicht auch schon ein Holzkutter? Zumindest der abgebildete auf der Homepage ist einer.

Das Morten Probleme mit dem Rücken hat, hab ich auch schon mitbekommen. Der war vor ein paar Wochen sogar im Krankenhaus.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass er im Jahr 2015 wieder richtig fit ist!

Kann nur gute Besserung wünschen!


----------



## wulliw (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

bei mir geht es über firefox auch nicht auf. über opera geht es problemlos


----------



## penru (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich wünsche allen "Fynshav"- Angler-Kollegen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Bis im Frühjahr/Sommer wieder auf "Lillebaelt-Camping"!!

Petri heil


----------



## Goli (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Allen Fynshav Fan`s wünschen wir ein frohes Fest gehabt zu haben und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015.
Die "Welberger Angelfreunde"

Freuen uns auf den 10 April 2015,dann sind wir wieder vor Ort


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Den Grüßen und Wünschen schließe ich mich an. 
Vielleicht wird es mal im kommenden Jahr was mit Fynshav.


----------



## penru (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Matze,
habe gerade gesehen, dass bei euch ein Sturmtief mit Orkan-Boen im Anmarsch ist. Hoffe, Du hast Deine "Flotte" gut gesichert abgestellt.
Wünsche euch in Fynshav dass alles glimpflich und ohne Schäden vorbeizieht.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Rolf, ja da wird wieder viel Wind um den Wind gemacht Bis jetzt alles ok, klar paar Bäume kippen da schon mal um. Für uns doch nur ne bessere Brise #h

Ja die Flotte ist Orkan sicher im Winterschlaf.

Lg


----------



## ZiggyStardust (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das Thema jetzt mal langsam wieder nach oben bring:m

Sind die Boote noch eingemottet... oder gibt es bereits erste Fangmeldungen ?

Bin mit 2 Kumpels ab dem 23.05.15 für ne Woche oben und hab mich hier bereits entsprechend eingelesen.
Haben ein Boot bei Frank gechartert und hoffen jetzt schon mal auf wenig Wind.

Noch mehr als 3 laaaange Monate hin....

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Fehmi (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... leider ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Aal-bert (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, #h

ich war die letzten Jahre in Fynshavn auf Dorsch mit Pilker.

Man  hört immer mehr von angeln mit Gummifisch auf Dorsch.

Am 11.04.  sind wir endlch wieder auf Als, kann mir einer ein
paar Tips geben, dann kann ich mich vorbereiten, welche Farbe, wie lang, wie schwer, jede menge Fragen. ;+

Die passende Angel und Rolle mit dünner geflochtener Schnur ist schon da.

Danke  #6

Albert


----------



## MS aus G (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Bonito+,

 ist vielleicht noch ein wenig früh für genaue Vorhersagen. Ich persönlich würde es so flach wie möglich versuchen. Zu Gewicht sollten 20-40gr. ausreichen! Bei entsprechender Drift auch -80gr.. Bei Farben stehe ich total auf Orange/Rot, aber auch Grün/Braun sollte nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Zur Größe würde ich Dir so 10-14cm. raten.

 Ich hoffen ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen und wünsche Dir einen schönen Angelurlaub mit ordentlich Fisch!!!

 Gruß Mario

 PS. schau auch mal beim Mommark Trööt vorbei, da gibt es auch sehr viele Tipps, und beim Matze auch aktuelle Fotos und Berichte!!!


----------



## Aal-bert (24. März 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für die Tips, werde mich noch umschauen.

Gruß
Albert


----------



## Goli (6. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
allen Fynshav Fan`s ein schönes Osterfest.
Wie sieht es mit der Fischwaid aus?Wäre froh über ein paar aktuelle Info`s (Fänge Wetter ).Sind am 10.04 vor Ort und wollen ein paar schöne Tage auf dem Boot verbringen.
Gruß die ´Welberger Angelfreunde `


----------



## Goli (9. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Oh wie Schade,
keiner vor Ort |kopfkrat


----------



## RobbiRob (10. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tach,

wir haben lange Jahre nur mit Pilker gefischt (vom Kutter blieb oft nix anderes übrig) und seit 2013 auf GuFis umgestellt : es funktioniert super !
Wir fischen ähnlich wie MS aus G, Dorschbomben mit 30 gr., mit 8cm und 11 cm Kopyto's in blau silber, motoroil glitter, schwarz orange glitter und bei bedecktem Himmel mit pink / weiß. Ist ne gemütliche Fischerei, bei der Mann auch mal den GuFi nur durch die Drift etwas bewegen kann. 
Die Fische hängen super, auch ohne Angsthaken. Und die kleineren werden wg/ des fehlenden Drillings nicht verangelt.

Am 17.05. sind wir mit 12 positiv Bekloppten wieder vor Ort und werden Frank's Kajütboote über den Belt quälen |supergri


----------



## Aal-bert (11. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

|wavey:

sind heute angekommen, es regnet und die nächste zwei Tage starker Wind.

#q


----------



## Airferdo (12. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Plattfisch ist ein Kinderspiel der Dorsch muss gesucht werden, wir hatten eine schöne Woche mit tollem Wetter (bis auf den Dienstag) ! Zwei mal wurde ein Boot gemietet, am Dienstag 07.04
"00 Schneider" am 09.04 Kiste voll !
Ich möchte hier anmerken das der Bootverleih WRS sehr zu empfehlen ist, netter Umgang und preislich auch für einen Familienvater der alleine bucht machbar, da verschieden große Boote angeboten werden.


----------



## Mark4179 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So nun sind auch wir wieder aus fynshav zurück...
Genau wie Heiko schon geschrieben hat, die leos mussten echt gesucht werden und waren schwer zu kriegen...
Platten ohne Ende, nur noch nicht wirklich im Saft.
War trotzdem eine super Woche.
Kann wirklich jedem empfehlen mal bei Frank ( wrs-charterboot) vorbei zu schauen. Ist wirklich ein top laden ,top Boote und ein geiler Typ.
Nochmal Dank an die Tipps von dir.
Und Heiko es war echt cool dich kennengelernt zu haben, wir bleiben im Kontakt.
Bis dahin
Petri 
Mark:vik:


----------



## Airferdo (12. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Natürlich Mark aber warum hast du Tipps bekommen und ich nicht .....;-)


----------



## Mark4179 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Denke wir haben die selben Infos bekommen
Das Gebiet war ja das gleiche, nur waren die Bedingungen am Dienstag bei dir ja auch echt krass...
Selbst Mittwoch war es anfangs nicht besonders gut.
Gegen Mittag war es dann super...


----------



## billerich (13. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es denn Empfehlungen wo es lohnenswert ist einen kleinen Angelstop einzulegen.

Haben am kommenden Samstag bei Frank ein Boot gemietet...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Fehmi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... dann bekommt ihr die aktuellsten Tipps vor Ort von Frank R.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Endlich: die Seekuh 2.0 ist im Wasser; habe dieses Jahr das erste mal mit Saisonplatz in Fynshav (nicht gerade ein "Schnäppchen", aber bestimmt materialschonender als ständig zu trailern) - und außerdem bequwem, wenn der "Zweitwohnsitz" sich auf Lillebaelt-Camping befindet.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Windelwilli (13. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schönes Bötchen! #6


----------



## Fehmi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... danke !
Komisch , gerade gestern habe ich mit einem Angelkollegen über deinen schlimmsten Alptraum gelacht.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... danke !
Komisch , gerade gestern habe ich mit einem Angelkollegen über deinen schlimmsten Alptraum gelacht.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## Roger Rabbit (16. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Endlich scheint es zu klappen :vik:
Wir werden am Samstag erstmalig dieses Jahr den kleinen Belt unsicher machen. Kurzfristig war bei WRS doch tatsächlich noch ein Kajütboot frei |supergri. Wollen uns wie immer den Dorschen widmen. Sind 4 Pers. -  und alle sind wir Gummifetischisten.
Kann einer von euch Angaben zu den zur Zeit erfolgversprechensten Tiefen machen ? Hatte vor bei ca. 6,5m bis 7,5m anzufangen. Lohnt dieser erste Stopp überhaupt, oder soll ich besser bei 10m bis 12m anfangen.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Hamburger5 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wollte gerade schreiben, bei dem Wind biste von 7m schneller wie Dir lieb ist auf 12m.:q
 Aber, der Samstag soll ja nahezu Windstill und sonnig werden, Traumwetter für einen Traumfang.#6
 Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Euch.
 Zu den Tiefen kann ich nichts sagen, da müssen andere herhalten, im Moment.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (23. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

momentan läuft es super auf Dorsch. War diese Woche zweimal draußen und muss sagen, daß man zur Fangtiefe nicht viel sagen kann. Habe Dorsche sowohl auf 9 Meter, als auch auf 27 Meter Tiefe gefangen. Alle angefahrenen Positionen brachten schöne Fische. Natürlich sind auch viele kleine Dorsche dabei gewesen, die behutsam wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Die Zukunft scheint gesichert zu sein. Auch die Köhler sind wieder zahlreich unterwegs und deutlich gewachsen.


----------



## Bruno 01 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das hört sich gut an,hoffentlich hauen die nicht anfang Mai alle ab |rolleyes


----------



## RobbiRob (25. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Bruno 01 

... und falls bis Anfang Mai noch welche da sind : lasst uns
noch ein paar für Mitte Mai drin ... #6

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Schmiddl (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin,

auch wenn es hier eher um Dorsche geht, aber ist der Hornhecht schon um Als angekommen?


----------



## F1SCHER (29. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin ! 

Glaub schon ! Hatte letztes We bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte und das am laufenden Band #t !


----------



## Schmiddl (29. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Klingt nach Horni, Danke.
Wir fahren morgen wieder hoch.


----------



## Bruno 01 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

wir sind ab dem 02.5 vor ort,hoffe dorsch und wind spielen mit |rolleyes


----------



## Aal-bert (30. April 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja, der Wind kann einem den Urlab ganz schön verderben.

Waren von 11.04. Eine Woche da, Wind ohne Ende, konnten nicht raus,
nur unter Land auf Platte zwei mal, ab 11 Uhr war der Wind wieder zu stark.#q

Nächstes Jahr machen wir noch einen Versuch, hoffentlich mit besserem
Wetter.


----------



## dunboyhss (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen !
Beabsichtige evtl. mehrmals in diesem Jahr der Insel Als einen Besuch zum Brandungsangeln abzustatten. Bin seit meinem letzten Besuch auf Als leicht gehbehindert - lange Gepäckmärsche zum Angelplatz sowie Felsen kraxeln ist nicht mehr. Traue mich nicht mehr alleine ans Wasser und suche daher Kontakt mit einem Angler oder einem Angler-Ehepaar, mit dem ich eine Woche oder mehrmals eine Woche zusammen brandeln kann. Auto ist vorhanden - Ferienhaus würde ich mieten - Brandungsgerät für zwei bis drei Angler ebenfalls vorhanden.
Werde diesen Sommer 72 Jahre alt. Wohne in der Wesermarsch (PLZ 26969) und würde mich über Interesse freuen. Antworten gerne vertraulich an e-mail unter  wattwurm744@gmx.de
(Möchte nicht den ganzen Thread mit meinem Thema vollschreiben)
Freundliche Grüsse, dunboyhss


----------



## dunboyhss (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sorry - fühle mich beim Schreiben wohl älter als
ich bin - werde 71 im Juli 2015 - das zur Richtigstellung.
dunboyhss


----------



## ZiggyStardust (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Jetzt kommt's immer näher :vik:
Ab dem 23.05. sind wir zu Dritt eine Woche auf Als.
Boot bei WRS ist klar und Hütte steht auch.
Noch einer oben... ? und wie wird momentan gefangen ?
Köhler noch da?
Welche Tiefen und welche Köder fangen momentan?
Muss ich noch irgendwas spezielles an Ködern mitbringen?

Ciao
Ziggy (der es kaum noch abwarten kann) |wavey:


----------



## RobbiRob (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Ziggy (und Hallo Rest !)

Wir fahren am Sonntag für fünf Tage mit 12 Leuten zum dritten Mal auf die Insel, drei Boote bei Frank sind gebucht. 

Wir werden natürlich live (und ggfs. in Farbe) berichten, ob was wann wie geht |supergri

Gruß aus dem Saarland
Robert


----------



## moench1605 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

waren letzte Woche Montag und Mittwoch mit Morten draußen. Nachdem ich meine Pilkmontage gleich beim 2. Stopp abgerissen habe, bin ich auf Gufi umgestiegen. Sollte kein Fehler sein, vor allem am Montag. Deutlich mehr Bisse und im Schnitt größere Fische, wie auf Pilker. Am Mittwoch habe ich die Pilker dann gleich im Ferienhaus gelassen. Wieder sehr viele Bisse, da aber auch viele Wittlinge. Ein Stopp war echt mächtig: 5 Würfe hintereinander, die alle einen Fisch brachten. Am letzten Stopp mit zwei Würfen hintereinander noch zwei dicke Dorsch eingepackt! Waren echt zwei super Tage!

Köhler wurde in den zwei Tagen nur einer an Bord gefangen, aber sie sind auf jeden Fall noch in der Gegend rund um Als! Wir haben zu zweit am Donnerstag und Freitag ca. 20 mit einer Durchschnittsgröße von 50 cm gefangen

Andreas


----------



## RobbiRob (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo liebe Freunde des gepflegten Hochseeangelsports ! 

nachstehend berichte ich Euch kurz über unseren Trip letzte Woche zur Insel Als (12 Verrückte im Jahresangelurlaub) ...

*Sonntag :* um 15 Uhr hatten wir nach neunstündiger Anreise Notmark erreicht, sind dort bei Frank im Geschäft eingefallen, haben unsere Zahlungen geleistet, weiter zum Haus Peter auf der Halbinsel Kaegnes, eingeräumt, Boote um 18 Uhr übernommen und den Schlachtplan für Montag erörtert; ein,zwei Bier und Gute Nacht ! |uhoh:

*Montag : *drei Uhr morgens wecken, Detlefs Wecker regt alle auf, manch einer dachte, es wäre ein Scherz :r; erster Ritt Richtung Lysabild, GuFi zu Wasser gelassen und los ging ... nichts ;+ bei leichtem Regen und auffrischendem Wind gingen dann doch noch 55 Dorsche an die Haken; mittags steht Chris  im Filetierhaus und bereitet 95 Seelachse auf, gefangen in drei Stunden; zurück nach Kaegnes, dann gudd gess und um neun Uhr abends war schon kaum einer mehr wach ...

*Dienstag : *drei Uhr fünf Minuten wecken, Abfahrt nach gammel pol, anfangs schwacher Wind und wenig Wellen, später zu stark um dort zu verbleiben; trotzdem noch 50 Dorsche eingesackt

*Mittwoch : *drei Uhr und acht Minuten, der Laden bleibt dunkel, nur widerwillig kommen die Jungs aus den Betten ! wg/ Wind ist gammel pol heute nicht befischbar, wir treiben uns vor Lysabild rum und erbeuten 42 Ostseeleoparden

*Donnerstag : *drei Uhr und elf Minuten, die Jungs bleiben zäh beim Aufstehen; ein sonniger Tag mit wenig Wind, aber auch wenig Dorsch : 40 wollen mit ins Saarland; Chris steht erneut im Filetierhaus, nach einem Blutbad im Köhlerschwarm bereitet er 40 kg Filet und 10 kg Bauchlappen auf, gefangen mit zwei Anglern in sieben Stunden :m... auf Nachfrage erklärt Chris, wir sollten am letzten Tag doch die Seite wechseln und vor Aero fischen

*Freitag : *letzter Tag, quer über den Kleinen Belt zum Gitter 2 vor Aero, Drift von 18 auf 10 Meter ... hoppla, was ist denn da los ? richtig fette Jungs beissen auf die GuFi's, insgesamt müssen 155 Dorsche mit ins Ferienhaus

Fazit : Gummifische in motoroil glitter, Heringsimitation und schwarz orange (Krebse !) gingen super, Köpfe max. 30 gr, leichte Ruten bis 75 gr WG, ohne bzw. max einem Beifänger mit 2 gr. Kopf, es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht !
Wie jedes Jahr : Danke an Frank für die Betreuung und die Tips, wir sind nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder bei Dir vor Ort !!!

Robert


----------



## Fehmi (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöner Bericht und schöner Erfolg - für uns Angler !!! 
Vielleicht bin ich da der "Oberverdacht-Schöpfer", aber solche Zahlen sind gerade für die Leute, die uns einschränken wollen, ein gefundenes Fressen. Wenn Nebenerwerbs- und Berufsfischer mit Fangquoten leben müssen, sind wir mit solchen Zahlen auch bald auf dem besten Weg dahin - und warum noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.
Aber: das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Ach ja: 
1.: zwei Tage später waren es schon 70 kilo ... (lt. "Hafen-Tratsch")
2.: gut gefangen haben wir auch...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Axtwerfer (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ist eine Fangquote wie sie in Norwegen betrieben wird in Dänemark undenkbar#c


----------



## benkk (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und schöner Erfolg - für uns Angler !!!
> Vielleicht bin ich da der "Oberverdacht-Schöpfer", aber solche Zahlen sind gerade für die Leute, die uns einschränken wollen, ein gefundenes Fressen. Wenn Nebenerwerbs- und Berufsfischer mit Fangquoten leben müssen, sind wir mit solchen Zahlen auch bald auf dem besten Weg dahin - und warum noch Öl ins Feuer gießen.
> Aber: das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu !

bernd


----------



## Roger Rabbit (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

Ich will meinen "Senf" zu diesem Thema mal auch dazugeben.
Zahlen hin oder her, sie wurden mit 12 Mann gefangen. Das heist jeder der Angler hat im Schnitt in einer Woche so ca. max 30 Dorsche erwischt - also ca. 6 pro Tag. Wer meint da schon meckern zu müssen, sollte sich an seine eigene Nase fassen. 

Also Robbi Rob von mir gibts deshalb ein ehrliches Petri zu euren Fängen.

PS: Wir werden nächsten Monat sogar für 2 Wochen unseren Jahresangelurlaub bei Frank von WRS verbringen und ich wäre froh, wenn wir mit unserer Truppe (6 Mann) auch einen oder zwei Tage dabei hätten, wo es so gut läuft wie bei euch am letzten Tag.


----------



## Fehmi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ich möchte nur nochmal eins klarstellen:
ich gönne jedem Angler jeden einzelnen  (maßigen) Fisch, der in seiner Fischkiste landet!
Und wer vorgibt, sich nicht über so einen Fang zu freuen, bleibt wohl nicht ganz bei der Wahrheit (oder ist nur neidisch).

Ich meine nur , dass man die Diskussion um Fangmengen / Fangquoten nicht noch anheizen sollte; denn erstmal stehen da die absoluten Zahlen und soviel Mühe (wie ich es auch gemacht habe) runter zu rechnen, was der einzelne Angler in welcher Zeit gefangen hat, macht sich nicht jeder.

Weiterhin allen Als-Fans viel Spaß und schöne Erfolge.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... und ein letzter Hinweis, dass wir unter Beobachtung stehen:

 Artikel Flensburger Tageblatt vom Frühjahr: 


"Freizeitfischer auf Beutezug " - Hobby-Angler ziehen so viel Dorsch aus der Ostsee wie die gesamte kommerzielle Fangflotte...



Ich bin ja gespannt, ob nach dieser Studie etwas auf uns zu kommt  ... 



Gruß
Frank


----------



## RobbiRob (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich denke dieser thread ist dazu bestimmt, sich auszutauschen, was gerade rund um Fynshav läuft #6
und denen, die ebenfalls unserem tollen Hobby fröhnen, Tipps und Anregungen zu geben, damit sie ebenfalls erfolgreich sind

es stimmt : im Schnitt hat jeder unserer Truppe nicht ganz sechs Dorsche pro Tag erwischt, bei einer Angelzeit von sechs Uhr morgens bis 13 / 14 Uhr mittags |uhoh:

dafür haben wir vor Ort rd. 5.000 Euro gelassen (Boote, Haus, Nebenkosten, Benzin, Hafengebühr, Angelkarten usw.)
jeder hat am Ende des Tages 550 Euro für 7,5 kg Dorschfilet bezahlt ... irre, oder nicht ? |supergri

klar : wir können uns auch im heimischen Feinkostladen das Kilo Dorschfilet für 20 Euro kaufen, aber eines ist für Geld nicht zu erwerben : der Spaß, die Kameradschaft, das ganze Drumherum, Boot fahren, fischen, saarländisch Dommschwäzze :vik: 
ich glaube dass das Ganze eine reine Neiddiskussion ist : *(Ironie an)* auch wir waren neidisch auf Chris und seinen unglaublichen Fang, auf unsere Osteuropäischen Angelkollegen, die sauber abgeräumt haben, neidisch auf die vielen Fischernetze, die uns nicht nur die GuFi's klauen sondern auch die uns zustehenden Fische *(Ironie aus)* :c

wir könnten stundenlang diskutieren, ob wir paar Amateurangler mehr fangen als die industriellen Fangflotten auf den Weltmeeren, ob wir Angler mehr für die Ökosysteme machen als die Berufsfischer, ob wir die Totengräber der privaten dänischen Fischkutter sind; meine Meinung : es ist ein positives Miteinander, Als hat (Angel-)Tourismus, den es in diesem Ausmaß nie bekommen würde, wir unterstützen einen Sportboothafen, den es ohne die zahlreichen Angelverrückten aus der ganzen Republik wohl gar nicht mehr geben würde #6

und zum Schluss noch eines : Ihr werdet in diesem oder jedem anderen Forum, auf facebook oder auf Frank's Seite keine Fotos von unseren Fischen, unseren Fischkübeln oder unseren Filets finden ... ganz einfach um jegliche unnötige (Neid-) Diskussion zu vermeiden |supergri

und wenn Chris soviel fängt : nicht meine Schuld, denn Chris ist ein einheimischer, junger dänischer Sportfischer, und kein vermeintlich in Gruppen auftretender, fischgeiler, alles abschlagender Raubfischer aus Südwestdeutschland :q:q:q


----------



## danalf (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



RobbiRob schrieb:


> ich denke dieser thread ist dazu bestimmt, sich auszutauschen, was gerade rund um Fynshav läuft #6
> und denen, die ebenfalls unserem tollen Hobby fröhnen, Tipps und Anregungen zu geben, damit sie ebenfalls erfolgreich sind
> 
> es stimmt : im Schnitt hat jeder unserer Truppe nicht ganz sechs Dorsche pro Tag erwischt, bei einer Angelzeit von sechs Uhr morgens bis 13 / 14 Uhr mittags |uhoh:
> ...





Kann man wohl nicht besser schreiben.aber rechtfertigen muss man sich nicht wenn man mal fisch fängt.#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



danalf schrieb:


> Kann man wohl nicht besser schreiben.aber rechtfertigen muss man sich nicht wenn man mal fisch fängt.#6#6#6#6#6



Anscheinend schon -- #d|uhoh:#d armes Deutschland.
Andreas


----------



## Marf22 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri zu den Fängen!

Es ist doch erst wieder so viel Fisch da, seit die Dänen den kommerziellen Fischern auf die Finger geklopft haben und Lizenzen verringert haben. Die Belte leben auf…..so ist mein Eindruck.

  Aber Neid gibt Verbote….das ist an jedem Vereinstümpel zu sehen. So ist der Mensch nun mal gestrickt,,,


----------



## ZiggyStardust (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann bin ich aber mal froh, dass wir den Schnitt gesenkt haben.
Ich empfand es als schwierige Woche.
Zunächst mal die Eingewöhnung in ein neues Revier und der Kampf mit dem Plotter #q
Die letzten vier Tage wurde das Wetter auch ungemütlich.
Speziell am Dienstag die 4 bf aus Nordwest waren übel.
Boot ohne Kajüte und dann 15 km gegen die Wellen wieder hoch gefahren.
So wasserdicht kann man sich nicht anziehen #d

Die Mitfahrer wollten auch lieber ausschlafen als früh zum Angeln los. So wollten wir die Dorsche dann in der Mittagsruhe stören.
Ich wunder mich nicht, warum es nicht so gelaufen ist.

Allen anderen wünsche ich tollstes Sommerwetter und Dorsche bis zur Fanggrenze|supergri

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## RobbiRob (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schade Ziggy, aber ich denke ohne den letzten Supertag wäre es uns so ergangen wie Euch #6

es waren kaum Fische da, Chris meinte das läge am "ausgefallenen" Winter in Dänemark : kaum Frost, kein Schnee, und die Dorsche hätten deswegen nicht abgelaicht ... der überaus gute "körperliche" Zustand der Fische spricht tatsächlich für Chris' These

und ich kann Deine Mitstreiter in gewisser Weise auch verstehen:
drei Uhr morgens aufstehen im Urlaub (!), und das eine ganze Woche ... Mann, Mann, Mann, ich bin jetzt noch fertig und bräuchte echten Urlaub :q


----------



## ZiggyStardust (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dann tauschen wir beide das nächste mal die Mannschaft.
Ich steh fürs Fischen gern um 03.00h auf und Du kannst ausschlafen |wavey:

Ziggy


----------



## Fehmi (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... zur Zeit verpasst hier keiner was. Haben wohl gerade Windstärke 6 / Böen bis 8 - wie wir hier sagen: der Regen kommt von der Seite.
Kleiner Trost: die Temperaturen sind konstant zweistellig (und ab Donnerstag sollen wir die magische 15Grad - Marke knacken)!

Irgendwie schon verrückt  - für Anfang Juni.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Austernfischer (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

und ich dachte immer Angeln sei eine |kopfkrat der schönsten Nebensachen der Welt. |krach:
wünsche allen ein "kräftiges Petri heil" bei den Windverältnissen.

Es grüßt der Austernfischer


----------



## snofla (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Männer, heute Abend richtig gut bis jetzt...... 2 Hechte und 1 Zander.....2 Bisse verpennt und das bei Vollmond( fast Vollmond)


----------



## snofla (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*







Topp


----------



## babsi (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hä,

Zander und Hecht in der Ostsee|kopfkrat

Wo habt Ihr geangelt?|kopfkrat


----------



## snofla (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ups falscher trööt, gehört in live vom Wasser


----------



## Fehmi (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Alfons, Alfons, Alfons, ...


----------



## snofla (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja Frank, ich schäme mich, was machen die Jungs? Sind sie am fischen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fehmi (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

kommen gerade zurück  - mit 5 bft Gegenwind .
...bin gespannt. ..
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ja, ein Hauch von Sommer und schon sehen die Fänge wieder besser aus. Bin auch selbst in dieser Woche mehrmals auf dem Wasser gewesen und habe dabei recht gut gefangen. Auch die meisten meiner Gäste konnten ihre Fischkisten füllen und waren sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle Als-Freunde,

Unser 2-wöchiger Angelurlaub steht an:vik:. Wollen die Dorsche mal wieder ein bischen ärgern und den ein oder anderen auch als Filet mit nach Haus nehmen.
Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit Fangtiefen und Fanggebieten aus? War jemand mal nach Norden raus? Wo sind die Köhlerschwärme von letztem Jahr zur Zeit unterwegs?
Wäre schön wenn der ein oder andere von euch kurz berichten würde.

Gruß und weiterhin für euch alle viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## -iguana (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Servus zusammen,

war mal wieder wer los um Fynshav?

Sind nächste Woche eine Woche auf Als und würden gerne wissen wies aktuell läuft?

Lohnt es noch mal auf MeFo loszugehen?

Bericht folgt dann natürlich auch meinerseits wenn wir zurück sind!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Roger Rabbit (5. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir waren letzten Samstag mal wieder kurzentschlossen los.
Wetter war top, doch der Fang der Dorsche erwies sich doch als recht schwierig. Irgentwie wollten die nicht richtig.
Ob es an der Strömung lag (quer zur Winddrift) oder ob ihnen etwas anderes den Appetit verdorben hatte, jedenfalls haben wir an diesem Tage wesentlich mehr gute Dorsche an der Leine gehabt, als später in der Wanne lagen.
Köhlerschwärme so wie letztes Jahr scheinen auch nicht da zu sein. Wenn überhaupt dann nur Einzelfänge.
Wie lief oder läuft es denn bei euch? Hier hat ja schon seit einiger Zeit niemand mehr was geschrieben. Musste den Tröt schon auf der zweiten Seite suchen.

Gruß an alle und weiterhin Gut Fang |wavey:


----------



## Roger Rabbit (19. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nach meinem Beitrag vom 5.8. hat ja leider keiner mehr was "gepostet". 
Nun also wieder mal ich. Wir waren nämlich letzten Sonntag wieder in Fynshav. Samstag abend kam uns die Idee dazu. Kurz im Internet den Wind abgecheckt, danach Anruf bei Frank von WRS und die Merry Fisher war zum Glück noch frei .
So saßen wir keine 5 Stunden später im Auto und ab Richtung Dänemark.
Morgens kurz nach Sonnenaufgang waren wir dann vor Ort. Schnell das Boot geentert und raus aufs Wasser. Jedoch waren unsere ersten Anlaufpunkte entweder total verwaist oder es war nur die Kinderstube zu fangen. Bis ca. 11:00 Uhr hatten wir zu viert noch keinen einzigen maßigen Dorsch #c.
Dann hatten wir aber doch noch einen Platz gefunden, wo einige wirklich schöne Dorsche (alle um die 2-3 Kilo) von uns gefangen werden konnten. An dieser Stelle hatten wir die Dorsche jedoch relativ rasch vergrämt und es hies weitersuchen.
Wir wurden an der alten Mühle vor Aero wieder fündig. Neben vielen Makrelen ( dort hätten wir richtig zulangen können - hörten aber nach gut 20 Stück auf ) gab es auch immer mal wieder den ein oder anderen richtig guten Dorsch.
Zum Abschluß ( letzte Drift ) kam dann noch der Hammer des Tages. Ich durfte einen Dorsch von 11,2 Kilo und einer Länge von 1,03m auf die Planken legen. Das war mein bisher Größter aus der Ostsee :vik: nach mehr als 35 Jahren angeln. 
Fazit des Tages - wir haben zwar keine Mengen gefangen, dafür aber wirklich schöne Dorsche zwischen 2 und 4 Kilo und die Wanne war zum Schluß mehr als voll #6.
Wir kommen immer gerne wieder.

Gruß an alle und weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Fehmi (19. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dazu mal ein dickes Petri Heil !

Kann ich nur bestätigen!  Zur Zeit schwierig,  überhaupt ein paar Fische zu finden .
In welcher Tiefe würdet ihr dann fündig ?

Gruß 
Frane


----------



## Roger Rabbit (19. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Fehmi,

Zwischen 18m und 23m sind wir fündig geworden. Flacher lief absolut gar nichts.


----------



## TeichgrafOB (19. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri zu dem mega Dorsch!!!
Was ein Koffer!
Hast du Bilder gemacht?
Würde gern mal so nen Kracher sehen!
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (19. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri hier sind Dorsche satt ( ebeltoft ) sogar bei   Ost Wind aber von Land aus geht's nicht über 55 cm aber macht Laune ... ich muss unbedingt mal auf ein boot zum angeln  gruss Michi


----------



## Roger Rabbit (20. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Petri zu dem mega Dorsch!!!
> Was ein Koffer!
> Hast du Bilder gemacht?
> Würde gern mal so nen Kracher sehen!
> ...


 
Hallo Teichgraf,

Fotos sind von meinen Mitfahrern mit ihren Handys gemacht worden. Werden vermtl. bald auf der Facebook-Seite oder Homepage von WRS-Charterboot auftauchen.
Ich selbst hab keine mit meinem Handy gemacht oder machen lassen ( man kann ja schlecht mit dem Fisch auf dem Arm auch noch den Auslöser drücken ). 
Warte auch darauf, das ich die Fotos zugemailt bekomme.


----------



## moench1605 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dein Fang hatte sich schon rum gesprochen ;-). Die Makrelen waren am Mittwoch immernoch da. Der eine oder andere gute Dorsch ging als "Beifang" mit. Einer hatte sogar vier Dorsche am Makrelenvorfach!

Petri zu deinem Riesen!

Andreas


----------



## lillebæltfisker (26. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

auch von mir ein dickes Petri an Roger Rabbit :vik:
 da kann ich leider nicht mithalten. War letzte Woche auch vor Ärö und Lyö und konnte echt zufrieden sein. Einige Dorsche zwischen 70-90 cm und bis 7,2 Kg mussten ihr Leben lassen. Genau wie bei RR bissen die meisten bei 18-22 m auf Gufi.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (26. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

hier noch ein Foto von Roger Rabbit mit seinem tollen Fang #6


----------



## Roger Rabbit (26. August 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Frank,

Schönen Dank fürs einstellen des Bildes #6, brauch ich das nicht mehr zu machen.
Hast aber auch schöne Dorsche gefangen . Hoffentlich sehen wir uns Samstag - so das Wetter es will.

Gruß und weiterhin viel Erfolg #h


----------



## babsi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,

mir ist letzte Nacht, nach 2013, erneut mein Bootsmotor geklaut worden.
Das Boot liegt im kleinen Hafen auf Kegnæs / Damkobbel.
Es handelt sich um einen 30 PS Yamaha, 4-Takter, E-Start und Trimm.
Der Motor ist so gut wie neuwertig ( 13 Std. Laufzeit )
Da mir mein anderer Motor 2013 geklaut wurde, habe ich den neuen Motor etwas auf alt getrimmt, indem ich eine 2. Motorhaube mit Rostschutzfarbe (braun) besprüht und mit Aufkleber versehen habe. Aber das hat ja auch nichts genützt.
Meinem Nachbar haben sie sein Boot mit Motor entwendet.
Es handel sich um eine Cresent mit älterem Yamaha 2-Takter.
Außerdem habe ich mich bootsmäßig verändert. Ich habe jetzt eine Cresent.
Wie kann ich mein Profilbild ändern?
Also passt auf.


----------



## danalf (12. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



babsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> mir ist letzte Nacht, nach 2013, erneut mein Bootsmotor geklaut worden.
> Das Boot liegt im kleinen Hafen auf Kegnæs / Damkobbel.
> ...



Hej Werner
Geh mal auf dein Profil und dann Profilbild ändern.
Schade mit den Motor,auch hier ist schon lange nichts mehr sicher.
Gruß Lutz|wavey:


----------



## Fehmi (13. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... man man man, Werner. Da bist du aber wirklich vom Pech verfolgt -  und jetzt zeigt sich, wie gut eine Versicherung wirklich ist. Ich hoffe,  es gibt da keine Probleme.
Hatte Gott sei Dank am WE zuvor mein Boot  nach Hause geholt; dieses WE wurde dann der Zweitwohnsitzt auf  Lillebaelt-Camping abgebaut.
Jetzt geht das Warten wieder los ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (17. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

 vermutlich durch starken Sauerstoffmangel, lief es in den letzten zwei Wochen sehr schleppend mit den Dorschfängen. Selbst bei optimalen Wetterbedingungen kamen viele meiner Gäste am Abend ohne Erfolg zurück in den Hafen. Am Freitag bin ich dann selbst mal raus gekommen und bin zusammen mit zwei anderen Boote rüber nach Lyö gefahren. Der Wind wehte recht heftig aus Ost und selbst bei der starken Drift von 1,5 Knoten konnte ich zehn Dorsche erbeuten. Nach nur
 zwei Stunden Angelzeit mussten wir dann leider abbrechen, da der Wind immer mehr auffrischte. Safty first 
 Samstagmorgen hatte sich der Wind ein wenig gelegt und wir haben verschiedene Stellen vor Ärö beangelt. Anfangs ging fast gar nichts, doch gegen Mittag haben wir dann endlich eine Stelle gefunden an der wir einige größere Dorsche an Bord holen konnten, bevor uns wieder der heftige Wind zum aufgeben zwang. Am Sonntag ging es erst gegen Mittag wieder nach Lyö. Auf 12-18m lief es hier wirklich gut. Am Ende lagen nach nur 3,5 Stunden 15 Dorsche an Deck. Hoffe nun, daß die Durststrecke jetzt vorbei ist und der dauernde Wind der letzten Tage genügend Sauerstoff ins Meer gespült hat.


----------



## Fehmi (17. September 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... aus Durststrecke wurde "Dorsch-Strecke"; Petri Heil dazu!

Schön zu hören, dass es vor Lyö wieder lief. Da das der Haupt-Anlaufpunkt von Lillebaelt-Camping aus ist, sah man in den letzten Wochen viel lange Gesichter zurück kommen. Wer zwei oder drei brauchbare Dorsche in der Kiste hatte, konnte schon zufrieden sein. 
Für die Camper geht am 30.09. die Saison zu Ende; viele von uns haben aber schon von ein paar Wochen angefangen "abzurödeln" und Boot und Wohnwagen nach Hause gebracht. Nicht des Wetters wegen - sondern damit die Dorsche in Ruhe zurückkommen können.

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## Kellogs (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wie läuft es denn momentan so auf Dorsch und Platte um Fynshav?
 LG


----------



## lillebæltfisker (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ganz gut wenn das Wetter mitspielt |supergri


----------



## Kellogs (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das sieht ja gut aus. Hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit. Bis zu welcher Stärke fahrt ihr raus? Also mit den "normalen" Mietbooten. 
Kann man bei 3 bft bis Lyø fahren oder ist das schon zu stark?


----------



## lillebæltfisker (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kellogs,
 selbst bei 4 bft ist das absolut unbedenklich. Sind ja vernünftige Boote und keine Jogurtbecher ;-)


----------



## Kellogs (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super, danke für die Info.


----------



## MWK (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Als-Fans,
  bevor ich unseren Bericht von vergangener Woche zum Besten gebe, wollte ich einmal kurz etwas zu diesem Thread schreiben. Ich verfolge diesen schon seit Jahren und freue mich über jede Meldung die über das Jahr hinweg hier gepostet werden, obwohl wir selbst nur zwei Mal im Jahr (wenn es gut läuft…) nach Als kommen.
  Nun gibt es seit einiger Zeit einen weiteren Thread „Dorsche rund um Mommark“ und mir ist sicher klar warum es diesen gibt. Die Posts hier finde ich ebenso interessant, dennoch würde ich mir wünschen, dass beide wieder zusammengeführt werden. Im Ernst  - die beiden Häfen liegen 7,5 km aus einander. Ich finde das „Rund um…“ schließt diesen Radius ein. Vielmehr ist „Dorsche rund um Fynshav“ ein Synonym für die die Fischerei auf der Insel und irgendwie Kult.
  Wir haben vergangene Woche keine Chance gegen den Ostwind gehabt, an ein slippen in Fynshav (oder Mommark) war nicht zu denken und wir sind daher nach Sonderborg und Holm ausgewichen. Trotzdem stelle ich mein Bericht hier her, ist das nun kleinkariert? Keine Ahnung ich mag den Thread hier einfach… 
  Also wie schon gesagt, das was Petrus uns wettertechnisch in  der letzte Woche mit auf den Weg gegeben hat war nicht sehr berauschend. Die ganze Woche wehte ein strammer Ostwind – meist 5 Bft, dazu gab’s Regen satt und einen ordentlichen Kaltluftzustrom. Also mussten wir uns alternativen überlegen und so haben wir fast die ganze Woche in Sonderborg geslippt.
  Von Sonderborg aus hat man einfach die meisten Möglichkeiten unter diesen Verhältnissen – rauf in den Sund, in die Sonderborgerbucht, Horup Hav, die Kanten um Kaegnes oder wenn es ganz hart kommt auch im Hafen selbst.  Am Sonntag haben wir auch dann gleich mal dort geangelt, denn der Hafen stand voll mit Heringen. Einen derartigen Herbstheringszug haben wir bis dato noch nicht auf Als erlebt – etliche Kleinboote sowie zig Brandungsangler stellten den Silberlingen nach. Wir rechneten uns aus, dass auch einige große Meerforellen auf die Heringe aus sein müssten und haben vor dem Hafen im Mittelwasser mit großen Blinkern gefischt.  An schleppen war leider nicht zu denken da enorm viel Seegras im Wasser war. Einen brutalen Biss gab es dann auch – der entpuppte sich jedoch als 60 cm Köhler. 
  Nach dem die Arme vom Werfen lahm waren, haben wir uns noch ein paar Heringe fürs Abendbrot gestippt. In einer Stunde waren es 60 Stück mehr als genug für den Abend, so dass wir dann auch noch ein paar Bratheringe für den Rest der Woche eingelegt haben. Die Lust an der Heringsangelei kann einem aber unter „Profi-Heringsanglern“ schnell vergehen. Wie Kamikaze Boote wurde rumgebrettert nur um das Boot 100m zu versetzen  - das da kein Boot versenkt wurde war alles. Eine „Crew“ hat gar den Fang an Land zu einem dort wartenden Abnehmer gebracht… 
  Montags haben wir dann in Holm geslippt um es dort auf Meerforellen zu versuchen. Es war eine herrlich kurzweilige Fischerei. Wir haben etliche Forellen gefangen – wie häufig in diesem Bereich waren viele kleine dabei und wie zu erwarten für diese Jahreszeit waren die größeren fast alle braun. Eine 51 cm Forelle konnten wir aber guten Gewissens entnehme. Perfektes Timing – die ist bis Ende der Woche „graved“. Entsprechend wurden die Filets mit Dill, Zucker und Salz ausgestattet und Ende der Woche mit weißem Brot und weißem Wein verspeist. 
  Dienstags witterten wir ein kleines Windloch und haben uns nach Kaegnes End gewagt. Dort haben wir ordentliche Dorsche fangen können von denen 6 Stück je um 8 Pfund mit auf die Hütte gingen. Viele kleine sind wieder auf freiem Fuß. Auch den Dorsch haben wir abends direkt verspeist – in Bierteig. Einfach traumhaft.
  Natürlich waren wir angefixt und wollten Mittwochs wieder dorthin.  Allerdings hatte der Wind wieder richtig aufgedreht und so wurde nix daraus. Tags zuvor hatten wir uns in Notmark frische Seeringeler geholt und das Alternativprogramm hieß dann Platte angeln. Wir haben uns dann eine schöne windgeschützte Ecke gesucht und auf Platte geangelt. Sicher gibt es entlang der Ostküste bessere Plattenecken – dennoch hat sich unsere Kiste schnell gefüllt. Und so war ein Glück das tagsüber geplante Abendessen gesichert. Scholle mit Speckwürfeln, Bratkartoffeln und Salat. 
  Donnerstags hat der Wind dann richtig aufgedreht – mituntere gab’s 7 Bft. Da mussten wir schon richtig nah unter Land. Also haben wir die Küste ab der Marina in Richtung Klinting Hoved intensiv auf Mefos beangelt. Insgesamt fingen wir 5 Stück  die alle wieder entlassen wurden– gesehen haben wir ein Vielfaches. Die Mädels waren aber super mürrisch – wenn man‘s es geschafft hat kein Seegras einzusammeln konnte man fast davon ausgehen einen Nachläufer zu sehen. Darunter war auch einer bei dem uns fast das Herz in die Hose gerutscht wäre. Eine Forelle wir schätzen 80+, voll im Laichkleid schwamm dem Blinker bis unter die Rutenspitze nach und hat dann noch zum Abschied ihre tolle Flanke gezeigt. In einer Seelenruhe als ob nichts und niemand was anhaben könnte. Toller Anblick!
  Freitag ist immer der schlimmste Tag – egal wie das Wetter ist. Aber dieses Mal war der letzte Tag noch wehmütiger als sonst. Windig, kalt und nass. Wir entschlossen uns genug Windbrand gesammelt zu haben und haben den Als Sund unsicher gemacht.  Auf was – natürlich Meerforelle. Auch Freitag‘s fingen wir wieder einige – allerdings keine die wir mitnehmen wollten. Bestimmt hatten einige Maß, aber irgendwie flutschen uns alle aus den Händen. Vielleicht waren wir in Gedanken schon bei den „Graved Trutta“ Filets welche in unserem Hüttenkühlschrank warteten. Und eine Meerforelle einzufrieren wir ihr dann irgendwie nicht so richtig würdig. 
  Petri,
  Markus


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Genialer Bericht :m . Mal sehen ob wir in Skarrev auch wieder Glück haben wie letztes Jahr im Oktober .


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Klasse Bericht, MWK und Petri zu den Fängen im teilweise Alternativ-Programm. #6


 Was Du da an Verhalten 'einiger' unserer Zunft in Sonderburg beschreibst, ist leider nicht das Erste, was ich in dieser Hinsicht lese. |evil:


----------



## hajü 1963 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

sorry


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

So, wir waren heute auch das erste Mal seit vielen Jahren wieder bei Frank. Erst einmal möchte ich die Abwicklung inkl. Einweisung und Abnahme so wie den guten Zustand der Boote positiv erwähnen. Top- Service! Und das wir nicht angeln können, kann Frank nix für ;-).
 Wie verabredet trafen wir und um 08.00 Uhr am Hafen. Die Dorsche sind wohl nicht wirklich - mit wenigen Ausnahmetagen - in Beißlaune. Nach einer vernünftigen Einweisung konnten wir kurze Zeit später los. Als erstes rüber Richtung Aerö Bjerg. Ein paar kleine Dorsche um 35cm, mehr ging nicht. Die waren teilweise so klein wie unsere Gufis... Also rüber in Richtung Lyo Flak. Alle Tiefen bis unter Land auf 5m versucht. Die maximale Größe an Dorsch lag deutlich unter unserem persönlichen Mindestmaß von eigentlich 50cm. Der größte gefangene hatte geschätzte 40cm. Wir haben probiert und hatten auch sehr wenig Fischanzeige auf dem Echolot. Wenn einer angezeigt wurde, konnten wir ihn meistens verhaften. Das war schon witzig. Habe ich noch nie in so einer Regelmäßigkeit erlebt. 

 Mittags dann rüber in Richtung Fynhav und noch ein paar echt schöne Schollen (und andere Platte) gefangen. Aber auch da waren viele kleine bei. Auf jeden Fall endlich mal wieder auf dem Wasser, auch wenn wir uns bessere und mehr Dorsch erhofft hatten. Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich habe im September zwei Wochen Urlaub.  Da wollte ich nun endlich mal wieder nach Als kommen.  Weiß jemand ob der Naldmose Campingplatz noch Boote hat? Auf deren Homepage kann ich nichts dazu finden.


----------



## Fehmi (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... bin schon seit Jahren ab ersten April  als Camper und Angler vor Ort (allerdings auf der anderen Seite des Hafens (Lillebaelt-Camping); habe in den letzten Jahren nicht gehört, dass Naldmose  Boote vermietet .
Die beste Variante ist wohl, sich für einen der Topp-Anbieter (siehe oben im Board-Banner) zu entscheiden. Da liegst du auf jeden Fall richtig !

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## Roger Rabbit (15. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey,

Angelt zur Zeit überhaupt noch jemand in dem Gebiet. Man liest hier ja nichts mehr. Oder liegt es daran, das Frank seine Boote gut 3 Monate nicht im Wasser hatte.
Wir brennen jedenfalls darauf, spätestens Mitte oder Ende April mal wieder anzugreifen. Vielleicht war ja in den letzten Tagen ( vom Wind her her sollte es möglich gewesen sein ) jemand draußen und kann etwas berichten.

Gruß und viel Petri Heil für euch alle #h


----------



## Fehmi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... was heißt : angelt noch ....; es müsste heißen : angelt schon jemand in dem Gebiet ...

Erst ab 01.04. öffnen viele Campingplätze ihre Tore; erfahrungsgemäß kommen dann auch die Boote ins- und ans Wasser. Denn auch im Hafen von Fynshav beginnt der normale Saisonbetrieb am ersten April (es sei denn, man zahlt einen Extra-Betrag zur Verlängerung der Liegesaison).

Aber versprochen: ab April gibts garantiert wieder mehr Berichte.
Zum "schmackhaft" machen, ein paar Bilder vom 28.Februar.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## renegade1848 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Morgen geht's ab nach Kaegnes. Mal sehn, ob die MeFos in freundlicher Stimmung sind. Ist ja leider ein wenig kühler als erhofft.


----------



## -iguana (31. März 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Und, ging was auf MeFo auf Als??

 Wir sind Ende Mai da, evtl versteckt sich ja die ein oder andre zwischen den Hornhechten. :g

 Gruß Tom


----------



## madlog (1. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

kann jemand zu aktuellen Dorsch Fänge berichten?
Ich bin Ende April das erste mal in Dänemark und wäre über Tipps dankbar.

Danke


----------



## Goli (7. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
wir waren am letzen Wochenende in Fynshav.Dorsche angeln war kaum möglich weil keine dort waren.Wenn man einen gefangen hat,war es jedoch der Kindergarten der Ausgang hatte.Wir waren jetzt das 6.mal dort und fahren im nächsten Jahr auch wieder hin,aber so schlecht gefangen wie dieses Jahr haben wir noch nie.Aber das kann sich ja auch schnell ändern.Ich muß dazu sagen das wir nur auf Dorsch geangelt haben,Plattfisch muß wohl sehr gut gelaufen sein laut den Berichten Abends im Hafen.
Viel Erfolg und "Petri "


----------



## madlog (7. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri Dank.
Hast du aufgrund deiner Erfahrungen Tipps zum Thema Tiefe, Stellen, Köder, etc? 

Danke vorab


----------



## madlog (11. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

ich fahre Ende April das erste mal nach Fynshav. Kann mir jemand sagen,  ob man da auf Makrele, Heringe oder Hornhechte hoffen kann?
Dorsch und Plattfisch sind ja die Hauptfänge, oder?
Kann jemand mit Tipps weiterhelfen? 

Danke


----------



## MWK (12. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Madlog,
alle drei Fragen kann man wohl mit "ja" beantworten. Man "kann" tatsächlich alles fangen. Wobei die Chancen auf Hornhecht wohl am besten sind, gefolgt von Hering und Makrele. Für letztere wird es aber Ende April noch zu früh sein. Die kommen eher im Sommer und dann auch sehr vereinzelt.
Heringsechos hat man immer mal wieder fast überall im Belt aber es gibt sicherlich Bereiche wo du sie im Frühjahr konzentrierter findest (z.B. Sonderborger Hafen oder Augustenborg Fjord).
Naja und Hornhecht muss man wohl nichts zu schreiben - wenn die da sind kann man nicht dran vorbei angeln. Wir angeln nicht gezielt drauf aber beim Küstennahen MeFo fischen sind sie häufig Beifang. Leute die gezielt drauf fischen nutzen eine Art Garnknäuel und schleppen es langsam hinterher. Bei Frank im Angelladen (Notmark) und wahrscheinlich in jedem andren auch, bekommst du diese Garnknäule und wahrscheinlich noch viel bessere Tipps als diese hier.
LG,
MWK


----------



## madlog (12. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fehmi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo madlog.
Da ich in der Nähe der dänischen Grenze wohne, habe ich meinen Zweitwohnsitz ab 01.04. wieder in Fynshav / Lillebaelt-Camping eingerichtet. Seit einer Woche liegt nun auch  meine "Seekuh" im Hafen. Sobald das Wetter besser wird , werde ich wohl den ersten "Dorsch-Versuch" starten; leider sind die Aussichten / Fänge zur Zeit nicht rosig. Habe mehrfach gehört, dass die Angelkollegen auf Plattfisch umgestiegen sind, da die recht gut beißen und sich die Dorschtouren nicht gelohnt haben .
Wie sich das Ende April entwickelt? - da muss man wohl tief in die Glaskugel blicken, um eine Prognose zu wagen.
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## Riesenangler (12. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich lese immer noch kräftig mit. Mein verlangen nach dem kleinen Belt wird immer Stärker.


----------



## madlog (17. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gibt es aktuelle Fangberichte? Ich fahre in einer Woche das erste Mal nach Dänemark und würde mich über ein paar kleine Insidertipps freuen. 

Danke


----------



## Lump (17. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir waren eine Woche am Kelstrup Strand, und hatten ein Haus über DanCenter gebucht. Wir haben an zwei Tagen auf Scholle versucht, leider wollte nur eine mit.
Mit dem Boot sind wir dann bei Sonderballe/ Lystbädehavn
zu Wasser gegangen, und haben in verschiedenen Tiefen mit Pilker/Twister/Tintenfisch probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Dann haben wir uns Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt besorgt,
und haben dann 8 Schollen erbeutet.
Leider konnten wir in dieser Woche, nicht einen Dorsch verhaften.
Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr, immer weniger mit Dorsch, dass ist jedenfalls meine Feststellung.
Gruß


----------



## madlog (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das klingt ja nicht so gut


----------



## Fehmi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@Lump:
Kelstrup Strand und Sonderballe sind ja nicht gerade "Dorsche rund um Fynshav"; und für diesen Bereich kann ich deine Aussage nicht unterschreiben. Man hat immer mal ein schwächeres Jahr dabei , aber ansonsten sind die Dorschfänge meiner Meinung nach kontinuierlich besser geworden - nicht nur mengenmäßig, sondern auch die Größe stimmt ! Denn sowohl letztes Jahr im Herbst, als auch dieses Jahr im Frühjahr ist die "Dorsch-Meter-Marke" geknackt worden.
Und Plattfisach? - eigentlich kann man gar nicht vorbei werfen, so stark haben sich die Bestände verbessert!
Keine Frage: zur Zeit läuft es etwas schleppend an, bin mir aber sicher, das bessert sich noch - denn welcher Dorsch will bei diesen Temperaturen schon Boot fahren ?!

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## madlog (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Fehmi,  bist du Frank Röhrchen?


----------



## Fehmi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... nein , bin ich nicht.
Wohne an der dänischen Grenze, habe seit 15 Jahren meinen Zweitwohnsitz (Wohnwagen) auf Als Lillebaelt-Camping und jetzt mein Boot in Fynshav im Hafen.
Glaube, die Gegend ganz gut zu kennen und darum meine Meinung: kommt Zeit -  kommt Dorsch !

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Käptnkaschi (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo miteinander,
bin auch jährlich von Fynshav aus im Kleinen Belt zu Gange und muß dem "Fehmi" zustimmen. Dorsch gibt es da nach wie vor und vor Jahren war die Lage deutlich schlechter. Ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder raus fahren, denn es ist mein Urlaub und nicht mein Job.
Wer sucht - der findet und wer sich Frank zu Hilfe nimmt, also bucht, der findet erst recht.
Und wer "Frank" trifft, schöne Grüße von mir! Hi,Hi


----------



## madlog (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wenn du Frank von WRS  meinst, werde ich das am Sonntag gerne machen.


----------



## bombe220488 (18. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

bitte zwischendurch oder hinterher mal berichten, wir sind auch bald da.

danke


----------



## madlog (23. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Morgen geht's bei uns los. Kann jemand aktuelle Berichte liefern?


----------



## bombe220488 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Leider nicht, ich wünsche aber eine erfolgreiche Zeit und hoffe auf Berichte.


----------



## Imprezaner (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,

gibt es irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?
Ich fahre nächsten Dienstag nach mommark und würde mich über aktuelle Fangberichte freuen.

MfG Daniel


----------



## madlog (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Im Moment praktisch nur Plattfisch


----------



## Imprezaner (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

OK alles klar. Danke für deine Rückmeldung!
Wie sieht es mit Dorschen und Heringen in Sonderborg oder Augustenborg aus? 
Bin für jeglichen Hinweis Dankbar.

MfG Daniel


----------



## -iguana (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo zusammen,

 was ich so mitbekomme sind immer noch so gut wie keine Dorsche in der Gegend...
 Ein Kollege von mir war am WE 4 Tage draussen mit 12 Mann du haben sehr schlecht gefangen.

 Unterwasseraufnahmen der Waterwolf Cam haben das explizit bestätigt, kein Dorsch nur Platte!

 Jemand ne Ahnung an was es liegen kann? 
 Schleppnetze? zu kaltes Wasser?
  In den restlichen Gebieten der Ostsee läufts ja nicht sooo schlecht.

 Wir sind Anfang Jun oben und wollen auf Platte umstellen, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit rohen Garnelen als Köder?

 Grüße Tom


----------



## snofla (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Fehmi

muss ich mit Daniel erst kommen damit die anderen Dorsche fangen|bla:|bla:|bla:#h


----------



## Fehmi (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Wenns hilft . Zur Zeit ist jedes Mittel recht , damit die Dorsche anfangen zu beißen . 
Frag mal die Vredener Reusendiebe: drei Mann , drei Touren , drei Dorsche - keine Probleme beim Verteilen der Filets .

... Es kann nur besser werden ! 
(Naja, jedenfalls passt mittlerweile das Wetter).


Grüße von der dänischen Grenze .
Frank


----------



## Goli (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
wie sieht es aktuell mit den Dorschfängen
aus ?


----------



## penru (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle  "Dorschfänger", oder die es noch werden wollen! 
Ich bin nun wieder seit Anfang  Mai in Fynshav, (Lillibaelt-Camping) und bin nun dreimal rausgefahren um den Dorsch zu fangen. Jedesmal konnte ich leider nur jeweils einen! ! ( 1 St. ) Dorsch fangen; sie sind einfach nicht da! !
Ähnliche Auskünfte habe ich auch schon von anderen Anglern gehört. 
Dafür sind aber angeblich. reichlich Plattfische zu fangen. Werde also in den nächsten Tagen mal auf Butt u. Scholle  "umsteigen" und hoffen daß es auch bald wieder Dorsche gibt. 
Petri heil 
Rolf


----------



## madlog (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kann das mit den Delfinen zu tun haben, die gesichtet wurden?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja auf jeden Fall, 2 Delfine dezimieren locker den Dorschbestand einer ganzen Region |bigeyes


----------



## Ørret (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Also ich habe am Dienstag geschätzte 20 Schweinswale vor unserem Ferienhaus vorbeiziehen sehen! Denke das wird der Grund dafür sein das ich ab dem Zeitpunkt kaum noch Bisse hatte, weil die Fische sich erstmal dünn gemacht haben wegen der Wale.

Bis denne....


----------



## Fehmi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... was hat denn vorher gebissen ?

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUl05pUd-tA


#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ziemlich aktuell von 2013 und ganz anderes revier|kopfkrat

glaube auch das die möwen und der gemeine Ostsee Tölpel uns viele dorsch weg fangen....#c


----------



## gründler (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> ziemlich aktuell von 2013 und ganz anderes revier|kopfkrat
> 
> glaube auch das die möwen und der gemeine Ostsee Tölpel uns viele dorsch weg fangen....#c


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt das dies die absolute Wahrheit ist sondern nur was zum anschauen geschickt.

Da es 4 teile gibt und man schon alle schauen sollte um zu verstehen,geht es sehr wohl um die ganze Ostsee.


#h


----------



## Fehmi (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... natürlich trägt die Überfischung zum Rückgang der Fischbestände bei. Daran besteht wohl kein Zweifel . Das ist aber eher ein kontinuierlicher Prozess.  
Mir fehlt aber eine Erklärung für den Rückgang der Stückzahlen innerhalb so kurzer Zeit . Von einem super Jahr 2015 zu Fängen , die gegen Null gehen . Von Meter-Dorschen hin zum Verschwinden der Jung-Dorsche . 
Keine Ahnung, was das ausgelöst hat. 

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze. 
Frank


----------



## buttweisser (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Delfine oder Schweinswale sollen die Dorsche so stark dezimieren? Das ist in meinen Augen totaler Quatsch. Es sind nach wie vor die viel zu hohen Fangquoten der Fischer.


----------



## buttweisser (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... natürlich trägt die Überfischung zum Rückgang der Fischbestände bei. Daran besteht wohl kein Zweifel . Das ist aber eher ein kontinuierlicher Prozess.
> Mir fehlt aber eine Erklärung für den Rückgang der Stückzahlen innerhalb so kurzer Zeit . Von einem super Jahr 2015 zu Fängen , die gegen Null gehen . Von Meter-Dorschen hin zum Verschwinden der Jung-Dorsche .
> Keine Ahnung, was das ausgelöst hat.
> 
> ...



So geht mir das auch. 2014 und 2015 super gefangen, auch vom Ufer mit Spinn- und Brandungsangel, in Schleswig noch beim Brandungsangeln im Nov. 2015. In Langeland hat sich der Rückgang aber schon im Herbst 2015 angekündigt. Warum selbst die vielen kleinen Dorsche fehlen, die sonst immer in der Brandung "nerven", ist schon komisch.


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Den Fangberichten aus vielen Gebieten zufolge sind die Dorsche nach dem Winter/Laichen nicht wieder in ihre Gebiete zurückgezogen. So meine Erkenntnis, bis zum Winter lief es noch gut und nun geht fast nichts mehr.

Eine Erklärung habe ich leider aber nicht.

Aber der Hornhecht ist noch da und wenn es nicht so stürmt wie aktuell vom Ufer und vom Boot aus gut zu fangen.


----------



## GraFrede (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Vielleicht können Euch die Eigentümer der Kutterflotte- Nordsee Gammelfischerei-Hvide Sande und Co. KG  (ca. 10 an der Zahl Belte und Sund/westliche Ostsee) oder die LKW Fahrer zu den Pellet- Fabriken von Dezember bis März ja eine Antwort geben.
Oder die Dorsch Rogen in den Fischgeschäften erzählen ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen.

  |sagnix


----------



## MWK (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Männer,
wir waren auch über das vergangene lange Wochenende rund um Fynshav unterwegs. Ich muss schon sagen, dass uns die Dorschsuche nahe an den Rand der Verzweifelung gebracht hat. Sei gut 20 Jahren kommen wir nun und die ein oder andre Ecke kennen wir. Bei Traumwetter haben wir alles abgeklappert, mit allen Ködern gefischt ohne einen einzigen Dorsch. 

Platte ohne Ende - derart viele Flachmänner die auch bei jiggen drangingen war schon krass. Wir hatten auch maßig Futterfischechos, einmal wollte ich wissen was es ist und habt mit Heringsvorfach gefischt - es waren Heringe... in allen Größen von fett bis KöFi. Dabei fing ich einmal 3 Platte auf einmal auf ein Heringspatanoster! Es scheint es gibt eine "Plattenexplosion" - vermutlich weil der Frassdruck auf die Flachmänner fehlt...

Wir haben uns mit vielen Leuten unterhalten, Anglern, Bootsvermietern, Fischern - alle scheinen ratlos und doch hat jeder seine eigene Theorie. Aber keine hält bei näherem Bedacht wirklich Stand.

1) Der Großbrand bei Fredericia und die ins Meer gelangten Chemiklien seien schuld. Sollte die Wasserqualität derart schlecht sein, hätte sich das aber wohl auf die anderen Arten genau so bemerkbar gemacht. 
2) Troller hätten vor 2/3 Jahren so gewildert, dass ihnen ein ganzer Jahrgang zum Opfer gefallen sei. Deswegen fängt man, wenn man denn was fängt, auch nur kapitale Fische. Naja, stellt sich die Frage wo denn dann die zwischen Jahrgänge geblieben sind.
3) Aber den Vogel schießt nun wirklich die "Delphine" (Schweinswahle) Theorie ab! Leute im Ernst? Natürlich setzt unter "normalen" Bedingungen beim Dorschfischen eine Beißpause ein, wenn diese tollen Tier auftauchen. Die Dorsche verstecken sich oder sehen zu das sie Land gewinnen. Auch wir haben viele in den letzten Tagen beobachten können, aber wir sehen eigentlich immer welche. Eigentlich freuen wir uns sogar wenn sie auftauchen, weil sie in gewisser Weise unsere Platzwahl bestätigen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die "Delphine" hinter den großen Futterfischschwärnmen her sind. Ganz sicher haben sie aber nichts mit der Bestandsverändeung des Dorsch zu tun!

Unsere eigene Theorie hängt eher mit den drastisch veränderten klimatischen Bedingungen zusammen. Wie und warum kann ich nicht genau beschreiben. Mir scheint es als sei alles ein wenig aus dem Rytmus, der extrem milde Winter, Schnee Anfange Mai... Interessant war in dem Zusammenhang ein großer Wittlich den wir fingen - er war prallvoll mit fertig ausgebildetem Rogen und das Ende Mai...! Wenn uns die "Delphine" nun noch angreifen sind wir mitten in Frank Schätzings "Schwarm", sorry aber irgenwie musste ich da gerade dran denken.
Und machen wir uns nichts vor, wir alle tragen dazu bei. Immer authentischere Köder, immer mehr Boote, immer bessere Echolote. 3-D Unterwasserbilder - so können wir auch den letzten Dorsch noch finden. Nicht alle unserer Zunft können gewissenhaft mit so viel "Macht" umgehen. Mir haben sich die Bilder im Sonderborger Haven (vor dem Angelverbot) gut eingeprägt. Schlachten in der Kinderstube...

Na gut - ich will auch nicht alles schwarz malen. Eine versöhnliche Nachricht zum Schluss. Petrus hat uns schlussendlich belohnt, hartnäckig zu bleiben und weiter zufische. Wir konnten eine Stelle finden an der wir am Samstag 16 Dorsche fingen. Das beste: es waren fast alle jungen Jahrgänge dabei (D1-D3), zwei Fische haben wir entnommen, beide um die 5-6 kg. Nach der ganzen Suche viel es uns schon fast schwer diese abzuschlagen...

Petri,
Markus


----------



## SnowHH1991 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Moin Männer,
> wir waren auch über das vergangene lange Wochenende rund um Fynshav unterwegs. Ich muss schon sagen, dass uns die Dorschsuche nahe an den Rand der Verzweifelung gebracht hat. Sei gut 20 Jahren kommen wir nun und die ein oder andre Ecke kennen wir. Bei Traumwetter haben wir alles abgeklappert, mit allen Ködern gefischt ohne einen einzigen Dorsch.
> 
> Platte ohne Ende - derart viele Flachmänner die auch bei jiggen drangingen war schon krass. Wir hatten auch maßig Futterfischechos, einmal wollte ich wissen was es ist und habt mit Heringsvorfach gefischt - es waren Heringe... in allen Größen von fett bis KöFi. Dabei fing ich einmal 3 Platte auf einmal auf ein Heringspatanoster! Es scheint es gibt eine "Plattenexplosion" - vermutlich weil der Frassdruck auf die Flachmänner fehlt...
> ...



Wir waren im März von Mommark aus unterwegs und es erging uns ähnlich wie euch. Am Ende des Urlaubes hatten wir ein paar Dorsche vor Süd-Aero gefunden.

Ich finde die Trawler-Theorie ganz Interessant. Wir waren das 
erste Mal auf Als (deswegen habe ich kein vergleich zu früher), aber was mir verdammt seltsam vorkam, ist das wir in einer Woche nicht einen Hänger hatten (und wir waren wirlich überall). Die Male an denen ich Kraut
am Haken hatte, konnte ich an einer Hand abzählen. Für mich
wirkte der Untergrund schlammig und irgendwie tot. Genau eben so, als hätten Trawler den kompletten Meeresgrund "platt" gemacht....


----------



## Fehmi (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... aber gibt es nicht schon seit letztem Jahr ein Schlepp-Verbot für den kleinen Belt ?



Gruß
Frank


----------



## Weißtanne (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... aber gibt es nicht schon seit letztem Jahr ein Schlepp-Verbot für den kleinen Belt ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so ist es


----------



## werderhb1 (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gibt es keine Angler mehr im kleinen Belt, oder einfach keine neuen Erkenntnisse ????


----------



## Fehmi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Angler gibt's genug - nur zur Zeit keine Dorsche .
Allerdings hält sich dauerhaft das Gerücht , dass im Winter trotz Schlepp-Verbot extrem geschleppt wurde. 
Auch wird immer wieder ein Brand in der Düngemittel Fabrik in Frederica als mögliche Ursache der schlechten Dorschfänge genannt .

Aber im Grunde genommen fischt man weiter im Trüben .

Gruß Frank


----------



## snofla (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi Frank

Wollen wir mal hoffen das nur das erst genannte passiert ist (auch schlimm genug) das zweite mit dem Brand in der Fabrik kann man drauf verzichten.........

Ich glaub ne paar von uns kommen heute noch rüber zum fischen......


----------



## Fehmi (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... sind schon da - haben gestern aber auch leider keine Dorsche gefunden .

Gruß Frank


----------



## Käptnkaschi (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Stürmisches Hallo von der Insel,
Freitag, 10.06, war noch ein schöner Dorsch im kleinen Belt.
War wahrscheinlich der letzte seiner Art. Denn Samstag und Sonntag ging nichts mehr, nirgendwo. Und heute bläßts.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt, wir suchen weiter, haben ja schließlich Urlaub und das Boot ist ja sowieso bezahlt.
Gruß aus Fynshav und Beste Fangergebnisse allen anderen Leidensgenossen.|pfisch:#::a


----------



## Braxel (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo !

Ich wollte auch mal kurz die neuesten  Nachrichten aus Fynshavn zum Besten geben:

Wir sind gestern von dort zurück gekommen, die Ausbeute war mehr als ernüchternd. An 6 Angeltagen (jeweils 9-10 Stunden) haben wir mit 9 Anglern auf drei Booten 2 (!!!) maßige Dorsche verbuchen können. Dabei wurden alle bekannten Stellen (die beim letzten Mal gut Fisch gebracht hatten) und viele neue Stellen/Gebiete angefahren.
Da wir natürlich auch noch die üblichen Nebenfänge (vereinzelte kleine Dorsche, Plattfische, Heringe und Hornhechte) hatten, und auch mehrmals Tümmler beobachten konnten, kommt für mich als Erklärung auch nur eine vorangegangene Schleppfischerei in Betracht. Dadurch wurden in der  Vergangenheit ja auch schon andere Reviere auf Jahre totgemacht.
Wir jedenfalls werden die nächste Zeit dort nicht mehr hinfahren, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass sich viele andere Angler diesen Frust antun wollen/werden. Zumal alle anderen Angler, mit denen wir gesprochen hatten, ein ähnliches Ergebnis hatten, bis auf 1 oder 2 Einzelfische, die offensichtlich zufällig überlebt hatten. Ich bin gespannt, was andere Angler, die ihre Buchungen dort noch abnabeln müssen, in nächster Zeit berichten werden.

Viele Grüße

Axel


----------



## Roger Rabbit (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da machst du uns ja Mut . Wir sind vom 16. bis 30. Juli in Fynshav. Haben die letzten Jahre immer bombastisch gefangen. Lassen wir uns also überraschen. Wenn es keinen Dorsch zu fangen gibt, werden wir halt versuchen die anderen Schuppenträger zu überlisten.
 Wir werden das Beste draus zu machen. Trotzdem freuen wir uns auf die ruhigen beschaulichen Tage.

 Gruß und viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## babsi (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo,
im Høruphavfjord wurden die ersten Makrelen gefangen.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Eine gute Woche noch, dann sind wir wieder für 2 Wochen in Fynshav. Bis jetzt sieht es ja nach einem Rabenschwarzen Dorschjahr aus. Hoffe immer noch, das es bis dahin etwas besser geworden ist. Wenn nicht, werden wir wohl 1-2 mal den Schollen nachstellen müssen.
 Na ja, ob Dorsch oder nicht, erholen werden wir uns auf jeden Fall.
 Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Wir haben die Merry-Fisher von WRS-Charterboot die Zeit über - ist übrigens ein Top Boot.

 Allen die jetzt bereits "oben" sind wünsch ich viel Petri Heil,
 den daheim gebliebenen natürlich auch|wavey:


----------



## Roger Rabbit (1. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

2 Wochen Angelurlaub in Fynshav sind beendet. Wie befürchtet war es sehr schwer an die Dorsche zu kommen - alles nur Einzelfische . In der ersten Woche ging es noch. Mit 6 Mann hatten wir einmal 17 und dann 16 Dorsche. Aber die Fangaussichten wurden von Tag zu Tag schlechter, da wir die paar Dorsche, die auf unseren Angelstellen standen, weggefangen hatten und neue nicht nachgezogen sind. In der zweiten Woche haben wir uns deshalb um die reichlich vorkommenden Schollen gekümmert. War eine sehr kurzweilige Angelei und machte auch Spass |supergri.
 Fazit: 2 schöne Wochen sind um, bis auf 2 Tage mit einem Schauer war es trocken und der Wind hielt sich auch die Zeit über zurück, so das wir jeden Tag angeln konnten.
 Fynshav ist also immer eine Reise wert.

 Allen Urlaubern und Daheimgebliebenen wünsche ich weiterhin viel Petri Heil #h


----------



## Kutterking (1. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Roger Rabbit   Danke für den tollen Bericht.   Das mit den nicht mehr vorhandenen Dorschen hat man ja nun leider schon vielfach gehört,ich habe aber auch erfahren das die Fischtrawler -über die ja auch schon berichtet wurde - immer noch ihr Unwesen treiben -NACHTS- versteht sich. Da kann man als anständiger Angler noch so viele untermaßige zurücksetzen , wenn sie dann doch im Schleppnetz enden dann ist das schon traurig.   Aber nun noch mal zu deinem Beitrag, kannst du mir ein paar Tips geben wo man am besten den Platten nachstellen kann?  Und welche Köder und Montagen fängig sind ?.Wir sind nächste Woche wieder  auf Als   (Ein Jahr ist wieder rum  ) für einige Hinweise wäre ich echt dankbar da ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht so mit dem Plattfischangeln auseinandergesetzt habe .  Sind mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs. Also danke schon mal für alle Tips.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Kutterking,

Schollen gibt es fast überall, es muss nur der Grund passen. Am besten gefangen haben wir zw. 7m und 16m. Optimal war eine Montage mit Buttlöffel (40gr. bis 60gr.) und einigen bunten Perlen auf dem Vorfach. Gibt es, wie die Seeringelwürmer auch, zu humanen Preisen vor Ort zu kaufen.

PS: wir haben nur vom treibenden Boot gefischt. Mit einem Schlauchboot brauchst du vermtl. bei etwas stärkerem Wind einen Driftsack.

Petri und gute Schollenfänge


----------



## Kutterking (2. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Roger Rabbit       
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, wir werden unser bestes geben.Mal sehen was so geht ,die letzten Jahre waren ja eigentlich immer super und die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.Und wenn's mit dem angeln mal nicht so läuft ,naja einfach mal zwei Wochen entspannen ist auch mal wichtig
Also nochmals vielen Dank und für jeden weiteren Tipp zum Thema Plattenangeln bin ich natürlich dankbar.   PETRI auch an alle anderen Als-angler


----------



## lillebæltfisker (3. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

haben es gestern mal wieder auf Dorsch versucht und waren positiv überrascht. An allen Stellen die wir angefahren haben,
konnten wir auch Dorsche fangen. Es sind nicht mehr die Mengen wie in den letzten Jahren, das ist sicherlich richtig, aber ganz so schlecht wie es überall behauptet wird ist es auch nicht. Wir fischten mit kleinen Gufis mit max. 18gr. in orange und rot in 11-14m Tiefe und fingen mindesten 30 Dorsche, wovon wir aber nur 11 behalten haben, denn unter 45 cm kommt nichts in die Kiste.


----------



## MWK (5. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hey Frank,
ein dickes Petri zu den tolle Neuigkeiten! Kannst du was zu der Jahrgangsstruktur und Kondition der Fische sagen die ihr gefangen habt?
LG,
Markus


----------



## Braxel (12. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo !

Ich möchte ja nicht stänkern oder schlechte Laune verbreiten, aber ich finde es schon etwas seltsam, dass die guten Fangberichte hier (wie auch in einem angrenzenden Ortsforum (Nachbarort)) offensichtlich von Leuten geschrieben wurden, die ein finanzielles Interesse an positiven Meldungen haben. Alle anderen Angler, mit denen ich Kontakt hatte, bestätigen eigentlich unisono, dass dieses Gebiet momentan leider eher tot ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chrisi04 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Braxel,

ich bin eigentlich nicht derjenige der viel posted, möchte aber in diesem Fall kurz dazu etwas schreiben. 

Es ist richtig, dass die letzte Fangmeldung von jmd. stammte der ein gewisses finanzielles Interesse an der ganzen Geschichte hat. Beide Personen (hier und im Nachbarort) kennen die Gegend aber wirklich gut und haben den Ruf auch Fisch zu finden wo andere nur in der "Suppe rühren". 
Somit sehe ich solche Nachrichten mehr in die Richtung:

"Kopf hoch, wer suchet der findet" 


Ich selbst kann Dir versichern kein finanzielles Interesse an der ganzen Geschichte zu haben, da ich weder Häuser noch Boote von den beiden beziehe. 

Hafenkino mache ich lieber mit meinem eigenen Boot. 

Ich bin aber kommende Woche eh selbst wieder vor Ort und kann gerne mal schauen ob es irgendwo noch Bartelträger gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hej. Dann lese mal zb. meine Berichte durch, auch auf facebook, und dann wirst du sehen das ich schreibe das es sehr schwer ist dieses Jahr Dorsch zu fangen.
Die Fangbilder zb werden mir von Kunden geschickt. Also wird ja doch der ein oder andere Dorsch gefangen. Die wenigen Dorschfänge erstrecken sich doch in der gesamten Ostsee. Nicht nur hier. 

Lg


----------



## Braxel (13. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Crisi04 !

Das wäre wirklich sehr nett, einen "unabhängigen" Bericht zu hören !
Wir im Angelverein wären sehr froh, wenn sich die Lage bessern würde, weil es doch immer ein sehr interessanter Ort für die jährliche Angelreise war.

Bin gespannt !


----------



## Braxel (13. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo  Matze !

Ich war selbst gerade von Warnemünde aus zweimal draußen. Selbst vom Kutter aus konnte ich 8, bzw. 6 Dorsche und 7 Wittlinge fangen. Die Dorsche dabei alle maßig, ein richtiger Knaller dabei. Die Aussage ist also nicht ganz zutreffend.
Wäre auch interessant mal zu hören, was die "Einheimischen" oder  auch die direkt Betroffenen zu den Schleppfahrten der Trawler zu berichten haben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na dann mal Petri zu deinen Fischen.
Wenn der ein oder andere 6-7 Dorsche fängt sagt das doch überhaupt nix aus. Die fangen wir hier auch, nur nicht jeden Tag.Ich kann mich nur wiederholen und lese dir zb. meine posts durch. Wie ehrlich soll man denn noch sein? Überall dort kannst du lesen was sache ist oder wie es zzt. läuft. d
Da ist nix schön geschrieben o.ä.. Da ist dein Vorwurf eher nicht zutreffend würde ich meinen. Und lese dir mal die Fangberichte Langeland, Kieler Förde, Westliche Ostsee durch. Überall das gleiche. Warum sollen die Quoten der Fischer um 80% reduziert werden?
So ist nunmal die aktuelle Situation und es wird auch wieder besser werden.

Wie Chrisi04 schon sagt, wer sucht der findet auch. Mal mehr, mal weniger, mal nix.

Lg


----------



## danalf (14. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin
Ich verstehe den Frust mancher Angler nicht.Angeln ist Hobby und soll Spaß machen.Einige wiegen das Geld für ihre Ausgaben für Haus und Boot mit den Fängen auf,was ich nicht verstehe.Eigentlich habe ich schon lange darauf gewartet das einige ihren Frust ablassen und die Schuld für fehlende Dorsche an  den Fischern geben.So ein Blödsinn.Die Fischer hier in Dänemark haben kaum noch Quoten für Dorsch und werden strengstens überwacht.Auch Matze und Nikolej haben keine Schuld.Hut ab vor denen die das finanzielle Risiko eingehen um uns Anglern das Fischen mit Boot ermöglichen.
Es gibt noch andere Fische außer Dorsch die das Angeln lohnenswert machen.Umdenken ist mal angesagt.Ich hab 40 Jahre in der Havel um Potsdam geangelt und auch nicht jeden Tag 10 Zander gefangen.
Allen noch ein Petri Heil und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark#h


----------



## madlog (14. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danalf hat Recht. Angeln bedeutet auch sich an die Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Ich war Ende April auch in Fynshav und wollte Dorsch angeln. Nur die Dorsche wollten nicht. Da lernt man erstmal wieviel Spaß Platten angeln macht, auch bei Schneefall.  Also ran an die Ruten und dem schönsten HOBBY nachgehen.


----------



## Marf22 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na, was sollen sie den schreibe.....bleibt Zuhause.....lohnt sich nicht.

Ich kenne einen der beiden Anbieter schon bald seit 10 Jahren, und obwohl  nie ein Boot bei im gemietet haben, sind wir jeden Urlaubsanfang zum Tipps holen zu ihm gefahren. Da hat er nie mit gegeizt,  auch wenn wir mal nix gekauft haben. Ich drücke den beiden Charterjungd die Daumen, das sie gut durch die Dorschflaute kommen.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (27. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Braxel,

vielleicht bist du so gut und erklärst mir mal genau was du an meinem Bericht "seltsam" findest. Wer mich kennt weiss genau, dass ich es nicht nötig habe, Fische zu posten die ich nicht auch gefangen habe, denn so kommt dein "seltsam" bei mir an und es ist traurig wenn dein Frust durch den Erfolg anderer noch größer wird als er ohnehin schon zu sein scheint.
Werde aber auch in Zukunft von meinen Fängen berichten, für all die Angler die ehrlich informiert werden möchten und nicht gelb vor Neid werden 
Hier noch ein Foto vom 17.Aug. natürlich 2016


----------



## Fehmi (30. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... es ist einfach enttäuschend: jahrelang haben die "Dorschjäger" von den Tipps der örtlichen Bootsvermieter gelebt; kaum läuft es mal nicht so gut und schon wird an der Glaubwürdigkeit gezweifelt - unglaublich !!!
Ich kann nicht sehen, dass hier die Situation beschönigt wird. Da ich mein Boot auch im Hafen von Fynshav habe, stellt sich für micht die Situation so dar: wenn 18 von 19 Mietbooten im Hafen liegen, wer soll dann von Fängen berichten ?!
Aber das ist vieleicht eine Folge der letzten Jahre; man schleppt nicht mehr kistenweise Dorsch vom Boot; dahin hatte sich das doch gesteigert, aber dieser Anspruch ist zur zeit einfach zu hoch. Man muss vielleicht mit drei bis fünf Dorschen pro Boot zufrieden sein (und das nicht mal bei jeder Tour). 
Ich kann sogar Verständnis dafür aufbringen, dass das für jemanden, der ein paar hundert Kilometer Anreise hat, nicht ausreichend ist - aber sollte man deshalb an der Integrität der jahrelang als Experten geltenden Leute zweifeln ?

Ich möchte hier niemandem auf den "Schlipps treten"; das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.
Ach ja, ich kann nur sagen: es gibt sie wirklich - aber nur mit viel Suchen ...

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank (... ist Zufall)


----------



## snofla (30. August 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Gut geschrieben Matze Frank und Frank


----------



## fischerheinrich (1. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, 
aber die Werbung..."Dorsche satt" kann man durchaus kritisch sehen aktuell.
Da muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn einige genau das auch erwarten und ansonsten enttäuscht sind.


----------



## MS aus G (2. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja fischerheinrich, das steht da zwar, sollte evtl. auch mal "überarbeitet" werden!!! Wer sich aber auf solche "Werbeanzeigen" verlässt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu Helfen oder hat einfach keinen Plan von der NATUR!!!

Nur ein Beispiel: 

Wir waren 2014 auf LL an einem bestimmten Punkt, und haben sehr gut gefangen, da hätte ich auch gesagt, Dorsche satt!!! 2015 die selbe Stelle angefahren: Nicht einen Schwanz zu Gesicht bekommen!!! Zu 2016 ist es leider noch etwas hin, der November kommt aber!!!

Hätte ich jetzt jemandem 2014 gesagt, das es super einfach ist auf Dorsch zu Angeln und dann auch noch satt. Hätte ich mir 2015 zur gleichen Zeit einiges anhören müssen!!!

Ich angele jetzt seit ungefähr 35 Jahren, meist an der Weser, ich bilde mir ein "mein" Revier sehr gut zu kennen, aber eine Garantie einen Fisch zur bestimmten Zeit zu fangen kann einem niemand geben. Vielleicht fangen wir mit der Boardie-Tour super Dorsch, vielleicht auch erst 2 Wochen später, wenn ich wieder vor Ort bin!?! Vielleicht auch in der Woche dazwischen, wo ich mit einer anderen Gruppe auf LL bin!?! Vielleicht auch dieses Jahr gar nicht, dafür dann im nächsten Jahr???

So ist das Angeln nun mal leider, mal so mal so, jetzt auf irgendeine Werbeanzeige etwas zu Geben,...! Naja, das muss jeder für sich selber,...!!!

Ich fahre oder werde auf jeden Fall auch in Zukunft wieder sehr gerne nach Dänemark fahren, egal, ob nun Erfolgreich oder auch nicht, denn der Fang steht an zweiter Stelle, an erster steht der Urlaub an sich!!! 

Aufrechnen können andere, die "ihr Geld" wieder raus haben wollen!!!

Grüße und bis bald, zwar nicht in Fynshav, aber in der Nähe!!!

Mario


----------



## lillebæltfisker (28. September 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sorry, aber ich kann nicht gleich, nur weil es mal eine Durststrecke gibt, sofort und überall meine Werbung ändern. Es wird auch bald wieder besser werden, denn die ersten schönen Herbstdorsche sind bereits da, und wenn das Wasser erst einmal ein wenig kühler geworden ist, kann der Herbst durchaus noch einige gute Angeltage bringen.
 Hier die Fotos von gestern :q


----------



## MWK (22. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Alsfans,
wir waren die vergangenen Tage auf der Insel und hatten mit Pertus wirklich zu kämpfen. Der starke Wind / Sturm, der extrem schwankende Luftdruck und die allgemein schwierige fischerleilische Situation waren eine schwere Prüfung. Unsere Aufgabe bestand darin täglich für ein Abendessen aus dem Meer zu sorgen.
Am ersten Abend wurde daraus schon mal nix. Wir waren auf Mefos rund um Kaegnes aus, konnten aber trotzt bester Wind- und Strömungskanten nicht einen einzigen Zupfer verbuchen. Dafür konnten wir riesiege Mengen an Seeringlern beobachten und das im November. Da wir ohnehin ein paar besorgen wollten deckten wir uns für die nächsten Tage reichliche ein. Die Biester waren groß und richtig fit. Zwar kein Abendbort aber wir waren uns einig, dass das Tagesziel damit dennoch abgegolten war. Wir hatten bestimmt ein Kilo gesammelt und jeder der weiß was die Biester pro 100 Gramm kosten wird uns beipflichten.
Tag 2 slippten wir in Sonderborg. Wie alle Slippen auf Als erfährt auch diese kein Wartung. Bei dem starken Druck auf dem Sund muss mann da wirklich wissen was man tut. Eine Gruppe die nach uns kam, hatte selbst mit 4 Mann arge Probleme. Der Hafen war voll mit Futterfisch. Wir wollten in Punkto Abendbrot auf Nummer sicher gehen und zunächst ein paar Heringe fangen. Unsere Gleichung lautete (1 guter Dorsch oder 3 Plattfische oder 10 Heringe). Die Heringe waren schnell gefangen, allerdings kam auf jeden gefangenen Heringe ca. 2-3 Minidorsche aus diesem Jahrgang und auch von letztem Jahr. Nachdem wir 9 Heringe hatten brachen wir dies dann ab. Wir versuchen es noch mit großen GuFis um ein paar größere raus zu bekommen, das funktionnierte aber nicht. Dann ging es den Sund nach Norden hoch zum Mefo fischen. Aber alle Spots die zu dieser Jahreszeit fast sicher Fisch bringen, waren fast wie tot. Wir haben keine einzige Forelle gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen.
Samstags wollten wir nur eine kleine Checker-Runde in Mommark machen. Aber das Meer sah dort unter Land durch den SSW Wind recht ruhig aus. Also beschlossen wir spontan dort die 10 Meter-Kante Richtung Fynshav hochzureitreiben und Dorsche zu suchen. Dies war die Fehlentscheidung des Wochenendes. Die leider immer noch nicht in Stand gesetzte Slippe sollte später beim rausholen des Bootes unseren Rumpf beschädigen... Wir haben ca. 5 Stunden erfolglos gejiggt, dann drehte der Wind immer mehr auf SSO und die Welle wurde immer unangenehmer. Also schnell wieder in den Hafen und nochmals den Platz wechseln. Wie gesagt dabei haben wir dann das Boot beschädigt, was jedoch erst beim nächsten Platz auffiel. Der nächste Platz war wieder eine Mefo-Ecke oben in Dyvig. Auch die Slippe hier verdient den Namen nicht. Wir haben den ganzen Trailer ins Wasser geschoben um den Kahn runter zu bekommen. Auch dieses Gebiet zählt normalerweise zu dieser Jahreszeit zu den sicheren Fischplätzen. Aber auch hier Fehlanzeige. Keine Nachläufer, keinen Zupfer - dafür Wasser im Boot! Der Wind drehte immer mehr auf und es fing heftig an zu regnen. Ihr könnt euch das klasse Gefühl sicher vorstellen. In der Dämmerung haben wir abgeborchen um noch etwas Licht für die Schadensuche zu haben. Als das Boot wieder auf dem Trailer war, konnnten wir dann einen ca. 10 cm Riss im Kielbereich feststellen. Aber das aller Schlimmste war - die Mission Abendbrot war gescheitert. Entsprechend gab es Spagetti und ne halbe Kiste Kölsch.
Sonntags (Sturmtag 8-9 Bft) waren wir dann gänzlich ohne Boot und nur in Watthose los. Wir haben alle Windkanten im Fjord von Stegsvig bis ganz in den Norden ausgiebigs beangelt. Mit Blech und Spiro mit Seeringler, die Wurfweiten waren beeindruckend - nichts, nichts wieder nichts. Abends haben dann in der Brandung noch 2 Platte fangen können. Mit einem Sack voll Miesmuscheln die wir gesammelt hatten gabs wenigstens ein ordendliches Abendessen. Die Fischeinlage wäre für eine Bouillabaisse nicht ausreichend gewesen und es musste noch viel Gemüse mit rein. Daher tauften wir die Suppe Bouilla-Strone.
Fazit: Es war ein hartes Wochenende, der Wind hat uns schön den Kopf frei geblasen. Es scheint aber wirklich irgendwas aus den Fugen zu sein, wo sind all die Meerforellen?? Wirklich bitter ist der Zustand der Slippen auf Alsen, vorallem der Öffentlichen. Wiso werden die nicht gewartet? Wiso werden die nicht auf die minimalen Wasserstandsschwankungen der Ostsee ausgelegt?  Wiso gibt es kaum Stege über die auch nicht ganz so mobile Angler zusteigen können?
Naja - das wars für 2016 - nächstes Jahr wird alles Besser.
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## lillebæltfisker (22. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die vielen Kleindorsche lassen doch wenigstens auf eine bessere Zukunft hoffen. Es kann ja nur besser werden :m


----------



## Chrisi04 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für deinen Bericht und schade, dass die Tour wenig Fangerfolg brachte.
Wie Frank schon schreibt, ist es ja schon mal positiv, dass es zumindest Jungdorsche gab.

Das mit dem Boot ist echt ärgerlich, wo habt Ihr denn in Dyvig geslippt? Beim Ruderverein? Beim Wassersportverein (ca. 100m weiter) gibt es auch eine Slippe, die ist zwar kostenpflichtig aber man kann recht gut slippen (mit Steg). Die Slippe in Mommark ist auch nicht so mein Fall, slippe daher immer in Fynshav (auch hier mit Steg).


----------



## MWK (29. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Chrisi,

wir haben in Dyvig beim Ruderverein geslippt... die andere kannte ich gar nicht. Ich hab gar kein Problem damit fürs slippen zu zahlen. Dann sollte die Anlage aber auch in Stand gehalten werden.

Klar Fynshav hat einen Steg, bei Niedrigwasser kann es hier aber auch manchmal anstrengend werden. Aber anstrengend ist natürlich nicht gleich gefährlich. Die Slippe in Mommark ist aktuell beides, anstrengend und gefährlich.

Die Slippen in Augustenborg und Horuphav sind beide ganz gut, bloß konnten wir wegen der Windverhältnisse da nicht rein.

Petri,
Markus


----------



## Krüger82 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir slippen auch immer in fynshavn! Ich finde die slippe sehr gut.Ich warte auch schon ne ganze zeit auf die Renovierung der slippe in Mommark ! Würde sehr gern mal ne Tour von da starten. Von da ist es zu einigen Spots nicht so weit! Aber wenn ich die slippe in Mommark sehe,dann lieber nichts zum Frühstück !!!!


----------



## uwe Leu (29. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo, glaubst Du an eine Renovierung, naja Mann soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben.
Ich habe von den beiden Pächtern letztes oder vorletztes Jahr Nachricht bekommen: "alles klar suchen nur noch Baufirma"
Haben sich noch makaber geäußert wie ich über Honorarforderung für die Abenteuerrampe schrieb.
Gruß aus MV


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es waren diverse Leute da und haben sich die Sippe angesehen und es wurden diverse Angebote erstellt. So eine komplett Renovierung kostet unglaublich viel Kohle.
Wer beim Sippen inner halb der Saison Probleme hat fragt einfach den Hafenmeister und er Slipt mit seinen Geländewagen. Ausserdem habe ich gerade alle meine Slipbaren Boote (12 Stk) dort rausgeholt, ohne Probleme und ohne Schaden. Wenn der Wasserstand stimmt ist es kein Problem. Wenn wenig Wasser dann lieber in Fynshav rein und zu uns rüber fahren.
Lg


----------



## Honeyball (30. November 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



MWK schrieb:


> Aber das aller Schlimmste war - die Mission Abendbrot war gescheitert. Entsprechend gab es Spagetti und ne halbe Kiste Kölsch



Au weia, das ist heftig#t#t#t

Spaghetti wär ja noch zu ertragen gewesen, aber...


----------



## Goli (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leute,
wir wünsche allen Petri Jüngern ein ruhiges,
besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein frohes
neues Jahr 2017.

Die "Welberger Angelfreunde"


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Au weia, das ist heftig#t#t#t
> 
> Spaghetti wär ja noch zu ertragen gewesen, aber...



Aber nse halbe Kiste ,ist definitiv zu wenig. So ein bis zwei Kisten müssten es schon sein. Pro Nase versteht sich


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Au weia, das ist heftig#t#t#t
> 
> Spaghetti wär ja noch zu ertragen gewesen, aber...



Na ja, ich sag dann nur mal DAB:q


----------



## MWK (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na gut "überführt" - die andere Hälfte gabs nach dem Essen. Den Kamin hatten wir natürlich auch voll angestocht, in Kombination mit dem Bier ein todsicheres Schlafmittel...


----------



## penru (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo an alle "Petri-Jünger"
die Dorschfänge in der 2016.-er-Saison waren wohl allgemein gesehen mehr schlecht als recht. Dafür gab es aber dann "Platte" in ausreichender Zahl.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass die nächste Saison 2017 wieder etwas besser wird, obwohl sich die Situation nicht von heute auf morgen ändern wird. trotzdem, ober gerade drum, werde ich auch in der nächsten Saison wieder "auf Lillebaelt" zu finden sein. Wenn nichts geht, dann eben wieder auf die "Platten"!!!
Ich wünsche allen Anglern und auch solche die es noch richtig werden wollen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und gaaaanz viel  "Petri heil"!!
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Goli (6. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Petri Jünger,
gibt es Neuigkeiten aus Fynshav ?

#h;+#h


----------



## Fehmi (7. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Goli.
Für viele Als- und Fynshav-Fans startet die Angelsaison erst mit Beginn der Camping Saison am 01.04. . Dann wirds hier bestimmt wieder aktivieren;  denn  eins kann ich versprechen : es stehen alle in den Startlöchern. 
Gruß von der dänischen Grenze.
Frank


----------



## Imprezaner (7. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In 10 Tagen geht es los. Auf nach Als. Werde berichten sofern es etwas zu berichten gibt.
Wie sieht es eigentlich momentan mit Kutter Touren aus? Matze, du wolltest doch ab diesem Jahr auch was anbieten. Wie weit bist du mit deiner Planung bzw. Umsetzung? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ich bin ja eher im anderen Thread zu finden....
Ja wir haben die ehemalige MS Rasmus aus Mommark von Grund auf saniert und diese wird ca Ende Mai ihren ersten Einsatz haben.
Die Rasmus wird dann ab Mommark starten. Mehr Info demnächst bitte bei mir direkt und nicht hier.
Lg#h


----------



## pennfanatic (7. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ist erst kutter schon auf einer internetseite zu sehen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nein das kommt alles noch.


----------



## Imprezaner (7. März 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Danke für deine Antwort matze. 
Beim nächsten Mal schreib ich dich direkt an.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## lillebæltfisker (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Da macht das Angeln wieder richtig Spaß. Strahlend blauer Himmel, kaum Wind und ein paar schöne Fische. Allerdings wollten diese erst mit leichten Gummifischen zum Biss überredet werden und zeigten ein noch sehr zögerliches Beissverhalten.Die aktuelle Fangtiefe liegt bei ca. 20 Meter.


----------



## snofla (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Sauber Frank, Petri Heil


----------



## Leghorn (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hi, wie eben schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, bin ich derzeit in Skovmose, alles sehr spontan und ohne große Planung. Wo kann ich denn in Fynshavn angeln? Ich war eben vor Ort und hab mich da mal umgesehen, bin aber nicht so recht fündig geworden.


----------



## Bertl (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leghorn,

am besten Du charterst Dir für einen Tag (oder mehrere) ein Boot bei Frank von WRS.
Ist am erfolgversprechendsten und wie ich finde auch am spaßigsten.

Grüßle und schönen Urlaub


----------



## Fehmi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Leghorn.
Eigentlich wird im Bereich der Molen der Fähre viel geangelt und auch gut Plattfisch gefangen (trotz Angel-Verbotsschild). So ein Schild habe ich bisher an der verlängerten Hafenmole der Marina noch nicht gesehen. Der Weg über die Steine ist zwar beschwerlich aber machbar.
Wenn man nicht bis nach vorne auf die Molenspitze klettern will, kann man es auf halber Strecke Richtung Campingplatz mit Wasserkugel oder Blinker auf Meerforelle versuchen. Außerdem ist die Bucht recht flach und mit Wathose gut zu befischen. 
Gute Meerforellen-Spots in der Ecke sind im Bereicht Ertjeberg (zwischen Mommark und Fynshav) oder am Leuchtturm Taksensand.
Die besten Möglichkeiten hat man natürlich vom Boot aus. Und zum Butt-Angeln muss man auch nicht weit raus fahren.
An Angelplätzen soll es eigentlich nicht scheitern, aber das Wetter zur Zeit .... .

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... es bleibt schwierieg und zur Zeit kann das Fanglimit ruhig auf Null gesetzt werden....

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Geiles Bild mit der Möwe - aber das Wetter...................

puuuh....


----------



## Fehmi (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... endlich! Sturmwoche ist vorbei und man konnte sich wieder aufs Wasser trauen. 
Es ist immer noch schwierig und man muss viel suchen. Aber immerhin konnten wir sechs Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60cm zum Boot-fahren überreden.
Vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen: viele  kleine und ein paar 40er wollten ins Boot, mussten aber draußen bleiben.

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze 
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... ach ja: einige hatten sich vielleicht ein bisschen viel vorgenommen ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Cerebellum (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne Fische, so Kleine waren die Tage auch reichlich in Egernsund, hab dann das Wurmbaden gelassen und nur noch mit Gufi geangelt, die schlucken die immer so tief.

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## lillebæltfisker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Konnten vorletzte Woche zu zweit problemlos das Fanglimit ausschöpfen. Gestern war ich alleine und habe deswegen mein Mindestmaß deutlich erhöht :q
 Das soll nicht heißen, dass es vor Dorschen nur so wimmelt, aber mit viel Gefühl und leichtem Gerät kann man schon eine gute Portion Dorsch mit nach Hause bringen und von den gestrigen Fünf werden wir wohl mehr als einmal satt


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Konnten vorletzte Woche zu zweit problemlos das Fanglimit ausschöpfen. Gestern war ich alleine und habe deswegen mein Mindestmaß deutlich erhöht :q
> Das soll nicht heißen, dass es vor Dorschen nur so wimmelt, aber mit viel Gefühl und leichtem Gerät kann man schon eine gute Portion Dorsch mit nach Hause bringen und von den gestrigen Fünf werden wir wohl mehr als einmal satt




Dickes Petri Frank...... #6


----------



## 1963krabbe (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin ; so scheint es in der Gegend im Moment überall zu sein.Dorsch ist aktiv und vorhanden....die 5 Stück Baglimit sind wirklich ein Thema ....aber es wird auch kontrolliert.
Die Lösung mit der Erhöhung seiner persönlichen Moindestgrösse ist sehr gut. Unter 55/58 cm nehme ich z.B. keine mehr mit.Die grossen Fische lassn sich auch eleganter filetieren.Gut so.
Auch Köhler ist am Start...aber sehr viele um die 30/35 cm...ich lasse die alle wieder schwimmen....für später dann mal.Grosse Fische kommen natürlich mit nach Hause. Viel Erfolg...und berichtet mal..#6


----------



## Fehmi (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... interessant : wie und wo wurde kontrolliert? 

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## MWK (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Petri an beide Frank's, endlich gibts hier mal wieder tolle Fische und stolze Angler zu sehen! Danke fürs teilen!
LG,
Markus


----------



## bombe220488 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Super, Petri!

Da fragt man sich doch wo die Dorsche letztes Jahr waren?


----------



## lillebæltfisker (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wer sein "Fanglimit" erreicht hat, kann ja danach noch auf Leng fischen  
 Nein, kleiner Scherz, gezielt darauf angeln kann man wohl noch nicht wirklich, aber in den letzten Wochen sind schon einige dieser Räuber gefangen worden. Außerdem gibt´s reichlich Plattfisch!


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin
Wir ( meine Frau und ich ) haben uns über Frank für drei Tage in Haus Osterholm auf Als eingemietet gehabt ( letzte Woche ) . Es war ein toller Kurzurlaub mit bestem Kaiserwetter , und viel Wind . Am Freitag aber , genau da wo ich ein Boot bei Frank gemietet habe sollte der Wind stark nachlassen so das einer Ausfahrt nichts im Wege stand . Ich wollte direkt NUR auf Platte angeln und fing an die Bande zu suchen . Bei 16 m war das Echo voll mit Anzeige im Mittelwasser und wahre Teppiche auf Grund . Wie sich bald zeigte waren die Teppiche 1000de von Kleindorsche , so das ich beschloss das angeln in dieser Tiefe einzustellen und flacher zu suchen , was sich als goldrichtig heraus stellte . Netten Besuch bekamen wir von einer Schule Schweinswale die sich ca 0,5 m neben uns zeigten . Leider waren die Jungs zu schnell wieder weg für ein Bild . Gute Platte haben wir dann auf ca 8m gefunden und etliche wieder realeased . Wir hatten ein Terhi 6020 mit 25 PS was völlig ausreichend war und super sparsam noch dazu  . Unsere Unterkunft war für Menschen ohne gehobene Ansprüche völlig in Ordnung und ur gemütlich . Der Vermieter ( der Verner  ) ist die Personifizierte Gelassenheit und immer gerne für einen Schnack zu haben . Übernahme und Abgabe vom Boot läuft auch sehr unproblematisch ab . Tach vorher melden , Laden besuchen ( restliche Kronen verbimmeln  ) , im Hafen treffen , Boot übernehmen , nächsten morgen rausfahren #6 . Fazit : Ich ( wir ) komme(n) wieder , das mal sicher :vik:.


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Pics :q


----------



## lillebæltfisker (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

In den vergangenen Tagen sind wieder einige größere Dorschen gefangen worden. Bei schönstem Wetter mit viel Sonne und wenig Wind zeigten die Fische dennoch ein aggressives Beissverhalten und so mancher Gufi war im Schlund verschwunden


----------



## lillebæltfisker (2. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auch der Juli brachte wieder gute Fische #a


----------



## babsi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Glückwunsch zu den Prachtkerlen.


----------



## Fehmi (8. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... man muss sich nicht nur an Dorsch und Plattfisch festhalten. ...

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

ich glaub da muß ich auch hin am Wochenende. Wer kann eine gute Unterkunft, die bezahlbar ist nennen? Wir sind 3 Erwachsene und ein Kind. Macht es Sinn das eigene Schlauboot mit Außenborder mitzubringen? Wie wird da gefischt? Nur Boot oder auch Brandung? Köder? Tiefen? Gerät? Brauche schnell Input für das kommende Wochenende


----------



## Bondex (13. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

braucht man auch für Salzwasser einen Angelschein? Wenn ja was Kostet und wo gibt es? Gibt´s Fangbegrenzungen?


----------



## frustfrog (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich glaub da muß ich auch hin am Wochenende. Wer kann eine gute Unterkunft, die bezahlbar ist nennen? Wir sind 3 Erwachsene und ein Kind. Macht es Sinn das eigene Schlauboot mit Außenborder mitzubringen? Wie wird da gefischt? Nur Boot oder auch Brandung? Köder? Tiefen? Gerät? Brauche schnell Input für das kommende Wochenende




wir wollen nächstes Wochenende auch nach Fynshavn hochfahren. 

Lohnt es sich das Schlauchboot + Außenborder einzupacken? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fehmi (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... auf jeden Fall ! So lassen sich die ufernahen Plattfisch-Stellen sehr gut befischen. 

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## frustfrog (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... auf jeden Fall ! So lassen sich die ufernahen Plattfisch-Stellen sehr gut befischen.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank




Super! Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Meinst du, man kann damit auch ein par Dorschen nachstellen?


----------



## Fehmi (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... theoretisch schon - aber es sind zur Zeit so viele Fische im kleinen Belt , dass es die Dorsche schwer haben an den Köder zu kommen.  Habe es gestern mal wieder vor Lyö probiert. Innerhalb von zwei Stunden waren 5 Kopytos zerschreddert, ohne dass ein maßiger Fisch im Boot war .
Makrelen gibt es immer noch . Erwischt man allerdings den falschen Schwarm , hängen 3 Wittlinge und 2 Zwerg -Dorsche am System. 
.... läßt für die nächsten Jahre hoffen .
Plattfische sind eigentlich eine sichere Bank . An denen kann man zur Zeit fast nicht vorbei angeln .

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## frustfrog (24. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Dann probieren wir mal unser Glück.

Danke für dir ganzen Infos 

Gruß,
Pascal


----------



## lillebæltfisker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Es sind wieder jede Menge große Schwärme von halbwüchsigen Dorschen im kleinen Belt. Frage mich wo die wohl alle herkommen, wenn es doch angeblich kaum noch größere Dorsche gibt. Bei diesem Bestand wird es sicherlich eine richtig gute Saison 2018 

  Außerdem haben wir in diesem Jahr so viele Makrelen und Wittlinge wie schon lange nicht mehr. Alles wird gut


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

nur haben wir Angler laut Thünen und anderen "Wissenschaftskoniferen" halt keine Ahnung.....

Einzelvorkommnisse....


----------



## Weißtanne (30. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Euer Optimismus in Ehren jedoch,die nächste Trawlersaison wird kommen,und danach wie zuletzt auch.... lange Gesichter.Stellt euch vor der nächsten Schonzeit mal nachts ans Ufer so 1 00-4 00 Uhr ihr würdet euch wundern.Und glaubt blos nicht bei Marine Traffic würde eine Kennung angezeigt.|evil:


----------



## 1963krabbe (30. August 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Zitat:::Euer Optimismus in Ehren jedoch,die nächste Trawlersaison wird  kommen,und danach wie zuletzt auch.... lange Gesichter.Stellt euch vor  der nächsten Schonzeit mal nachts ans Ufer so 1 00-4 00 Uhr ihr würdet  euch wundern.Und glaubt blos nicht bei Marine Traffic würde eine Kennung  angezeigt.|evil:

Dem bleibt nichts hinzuzufügen.....die Schleppnetzfischer stehen schon bereit....


----------



## lillebæltfisker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Makrelen, Makrelen und noch mehr Makrelen. Mit Spinnrute und Blinker machen diese kleinen Kämpfer richtig Spaß


----------



## offense80 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Klasse Ausbeute. Wird sind mit unserer Boardie Crew in 2 Wochen bei Matze in Mommark, da hoffe ich ja dass wir von den Makrelen auch noch welche erwischen.


----------



## lillebæltfisker (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hier mal ein Einblick in die Unterwasserwelt vor Lyö bei 13 Meter Wassertiefe 
 Am Gufi habe ich vorher den Haken abgekniffen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V66u0sXh1Ec


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



lillebæltfisker schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Einblick in die Unterwasserwelt vor Lyö bei 13 Meter Wassertiefe
> Am Gufi habe ich vorher den Haken abgekniffen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V66u0sXh1Ec



Moin Frank,
dafür das der Dorschbestand im kleinen Belt extrem geschrumpft sein sollen, ist da ganz schön was los??!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Angler lügen alle - frag Thünen..

Nur deren hochgerechnete Ergebnisse auf Basis seltsamer Umfragen, die sind alle richtig..


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler lügen alle - frag Thünen..
> 
> Nur deren hochgerechnete Ergebnisse auf Basis seltsamer Umfragen, die sind alle richtig..



....................#6


----------



## ayron (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Auf der Ostsee war letztlich auch ewig viel kleinzeug bis 35cm unterwegs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

2015er - darfs nicht geben eigentlich


----------



## ayron (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2015er - darfs nicht geben eigentlich



Gab eher keinen Köder, den sie nicht mochten:q|uhoh:


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. September 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



ayron schrieb:


> Gab eher keinen Köder, den sie nicht mochten:q|uhoh:



....... da gebe ich die Recht, bin gerade auf Langeland und alle, die ich hier in Fredmose oder Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg gesprochen habe, bringen diese momentane Situation mit dem Brand Anfang des Jahres in Verbindung. ...........  Mehr sag ich jetzt mal nicht dazu!!!


----------



## ManniS (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Kurzer Bericht aus Fynhav, Donnerstag bis Samstag vom Boot aus geangelt. Trotz leicht widriger Bedingung mit viel Regen und etwas Wind doch noch gut gefangen. 
Donnerstagvormittag das Gebiet sondiert und versucht Dorsche zu fangen, was aber nur untermaßige Fische brachte. 
Am Freitag dann auf Plattfisch versucht, ist aber nicht unbedingt unser Zielfisch, brachte allerdings Ertrag, aber auch viel Kleinzeug ans Band.
Samstag dann mit Heringsvorfach geangelt. Ergebnis: Unmengen an kleinen Wittlingen, die bis auf wenige maßige wieder zurückgesetzt wurden und über 200 Makrelen. 
Freu mich schon auf frisch geräucherte Makrelen. Sind im Winter auch viel leckerer als im Sommer.


----------



## Goli (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin Moin ,
wünsche allen ein schönes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches 2018.
Grüße von den "Welberger Angelfreunden "


----------



## Fehmi (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... geschafft !!! Saisonbeginn (01.04.) liegt dichter als Saisonende (30.09.).
Allen Angelfreunden (und Campingkollegen) ein frohes und zufriedenes neues Jahr - vielleicht mit ein bisschen weniger Regen und weniger Wind (seit Wochen haben wir davon nämlich reichlich).

Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
Frank


----------



## babsi (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... geschafft !!! Saisonbeginn (01.04.) liegt dichter als Saisonende (30.09.).
> Allen Angelfreunden (und Campingkollegen) ein frohes und zufriedenes neues Jahr - vielleicht mit ein bisschen weniger Regen und weniger Wind (seit Wochen haben wir davon nämlich reichlich).
> 
> Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
> Frank



Ich wünsche dir auch ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2018.


----------



## onyx134 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



Fehmi schrieb:


> ... geschafft !!! Saisonbeginn (01.04.) liegt dichter als Saisonende (30.09.).
> Allen Angelfreunden (und Campingkollegen) ein frohes und zufriedenes neues Jahr - vielleicht mit ein bisschen weniger Regen und weniger Wind (seit Wochen haben wir davon nämlich reichlich).
> 
> Grüße von der dänischen Grenze
> Frank


Hallo Frank! Ich wünsche Dir ein gutes neues Jahr und hoffentlich viele zufriedene Kunden. Wir sind immer gerne bei euch und wissen deine Boote sehr zu schätzen (weil die auch bei Rauwasser mit gutem Skipper noch sicher im Wasser liegen ;-)).
Wir werden dieses Jahr einmal "fremdgehen" und bis Langeland fahren.

Aber wir kommen wieder, keine Sorge.

Herzliche Grüße,

Jochen


----------



## Fehmi (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo Jochen .
Da gibt's wohl ne kleine Verwechslung.  
Habe zwar den gleichen Vornamen wie wrs-Frank, liege auch in Fynshav fast neben Franks Guiding-Boot,  habe aber nicht vor , meine "Seekuh 2.0" zu vermieten. 
.... egal ,  Frank wirds lesen ...

Grüße von dieser Seite der dänischen Grenze. 
Fehmi


----------



## Roger Rabbit (29. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Echt geil, noch mal Schnee #q


----------



## Chrisi04 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Unmöglich ich will doch kommenden Donnerstag aufbauen. |kopfkrat

Da brauch ich mindestens 16°C und Sonne.
Also nicht mal mehr auf die Natur ist Verlass. :c

In diesem Sinne schöne Ostertage. |wavey:


----------



## Fehmi (4. April 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... der Schock kurz vorm 01. April ! Aber langsam  (ganz langsam = der Regen wird wärmer) kann man loslegen...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## lillebæltfisker (7. April 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

...und nach dem Schnee kommen die Dorsche 
 Meine Gäste hatten gestern alle ihr Fanglimit erreicht :vik:
 so kann es weiter gehen #6


----------



## lillebæltfisker (25. April 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte :q


----------



## offense80 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Na das sind doch schöne Bilder und lassen einen hoffen, dass es jetzt wieder bergauf geht mit unserem Lieblingsfisch.

Petri an die Fänger#6


----------



## MWK (27. April 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Tolle Fische - Petri!!!


----------



## Fehmi (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... Gott sei dank gab es auch ein paar windstille Tage ...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Heilbutt (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Schöne Fotos und schöne Fische!
Petri!#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Multe (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

da fehlen mir die Worte....
https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/n...schland/15000-kronen-bussgeld-fuer-41-dorsche


----------



## fischerheinrich (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Nicht in Ordnung sich nicht ans Limit zu halten.

Aber rd 2000€ sind auch vollkommen unverhältnismäßig, nicht nett von den Dänen. Warum nicht gleich 20.000€, oder noch mehr......#d


----------



## sandre (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Absolut verhältnismäßig, die wussten ganz genau, worauf sie sich einlassen, schwarze Schafe wie diese rücken uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit  immer wieder in ein schlechtes Licht, aus meiner Sicht können die Strafen nicht hoch genug sein. Das Problem mit den Fischern ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## laxvän (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

good posting#6


----------



## Eggi 1 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Strafen sind genau richtig.
Das nächste mal werden sich die Herren überlegen, ob sie sich nicht
doch lieber an die Fangbegrenzungen halten.


----------



## benkk (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, mal ne Frage zum Baglimit.
Ich fahre Nachmittags in der Marina los fange 5 Dorsche, die filetier ich und lege sie in meine Elektrische Kühlbox.
Ich fahre zurück zur Marina oder geh vor Anker, übernachte dann in der Marina oder vor Anker und fahre morgens früh wieder raus.
Dann fange ich noch mal 5 Dorsche.
Wie kann ich das glaubhaft machen.
Ich bleibe immer über Nacht  in der Marina weil ich 120KM nach Hause habe.  Die Fische im Auto zu lassen geht ohne Kühlung nicht

Kann ich das so machen, kann man seine Fang irgendwo melden.
Wer hat da den Plan

lg bruno


----------



## sandre (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Das ist sicherlich eine Situation, die eher nicht  der Regel entspricht. Funktionieren würde es vielleicht, wenn auf dem Angelschein (z.b. in Dänemark )jeder gefangene Fisch mit Maßangabe und Zeit sofort hinterlegt wird. In Deutschland müsste man entsprechend ein Fangbuch mitführen und ebenfalls dokumentieren. Klar wäre der bürokratische Aufwand groß, nur wie könnte es bei solch fragwürdigen Beschränkungen sonst funktionieren? Vielleicht über eine App?


----------



## benkk (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Ja du hast recht, Ich würde mich aber jeder Maßnahme anschließen egal was kommt und wen der Aufwand noch so groß wäre. 
Baglimit muss sein, ich möchte ja auch noch in Zukunft meinen Dorsch fangen.
Morgen will ich wieder los und wieder übernacht, es wäre echt blöd wenn ich da mal Probleme bekomme.
LG
bruno


----------



## SFVNOR (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*



sandre schrieb:


> Absolut verhältnismäßig, die wussten ganz genau, worauf sie sich einlassen, schwarze Schafe wie diese rücken uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit  immer wieder in ein schlechtes Licht, aus meiner Sicht können die Strafen nicht hoch genug sein. Das Problem mit den Fischern ist ein anderes Thema.


|good:


----------



## Roger Rabbit (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Hallo allerseits,
Ich möchte lieber zu etwas erfreulichem kommen und das obige leidige Thema abschließen.
Wir waren am Samstag zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr auf dem Wasser und ich war angenehm überrascht, wie viele Dorsche wieder im kleinen Belt unterwegs sind. Das Baglimit ist zur Zeit problemlos zu erreichen, die Frage ist nur wie schnell. Gleich beim ersten Stopp wäre es für mich schon vorbei gewesen, denn 5 ca. 45 - 50 cm Dorsche hatte ich schon nach ca. 20 Min., aber ich habe sie zurückgesetzt und auf größere Exemplare gewartet. 
An unserem 1. Spot gab es aber nur noch einige derselben Größe und deshalb fuhren wir weiter. An unserem 2. Spot wurden wir dann fündig und einige 5 bis 6 Pfünder landeten in unserer "Wanne", trotz absoluter Windstille und 0 Drift. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele wir mit etwas Drift dort hätten fangen können.
Zum Abschluss, bis jetzt hatten wir nur in 11 bis 15 m Tiefe geangelt, wollten wir es auf einem ca. 20 m tiefen Platz nochmal versuchen. Auch dort fingen wir uns noch einige wirklich gute Dorsche. Außerdem gab es dort sehr viele Wittlinge in wirklich ansprechenden Größen. Da wir aber nur auf Dorsch aus waren, haben wir weiter mit unseren großen Gummifischen geangelt und haben deshalb natürlich beim Anschlag sehr oft ins leere geschlagen. Mit Makrelenpaternoster oder kleineren Ködern wäre da auf Wittling noch einiges gegangen.
Fazit dieses schönen Tages: Super Wetter, mit 3 Mann 15 wirklich schöne und wohlgenährte Dorsche und ein paar Wittlinge weit jenseits der 30 cm Marke entnommen.
Unser von WRS-Charterboot gemietetes Kajütboot war ebenfalls top (danke Frank) und wir kommen wieder - keine Frage.

Allen, die zur Zeit "oben" sind und natürlich auch den Daheimgebliebenen wünsche ich viel Petri Heil


----------



## Cerebellum (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Moin, ich habe auf Google Earth in der Dyvig eine Slipanlage ausgemacht, weiß Jemand ob man die so benutzen dar? 

Gruß vom kleinhirn


----------



## Fehmi (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

... darf man - im Tausch gegen Bargeld .
Gruß Frank


----------



## Roger Rabbit (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Leider liest man hier ja nicht mehr viel|schlaf:. Wir sind jedenfalls ab morgen für 14 Tage vor Ort und werden den kleinen Belt mit der Merry Fisher von WRS-Charterboot unsicher machen :q.
Vielleicht sieht und spricht man sich dann ja vielleicht.

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Petri Heil#:


----------



## ubergm (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Bin auch ab Montag für 10 Tage bei Frank! Zusammen mit Vater & Onkel versuchen wir auch mal unser Glück. Wettervorhersage lässt ja vorerst hoffen.
Euch schon mal ein dickes Petri, man sieht sich dann nächste Woche bestimmt mal ;-)
LG


----------



## hagel21 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Wir sind ab dem 21.7.18 in Mommark.Wünsche euch eine tolle Zeit.
Wäre gut wenn ihr tatsächlich etwas  schreiben wùrdet.
Hagel


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

@ Roger Rabbit,
 bist Du das mit dem dunklem Bus der bei uns am Strand war?
 Falls ja nur zur Info, wir haben bis auf eine Flunder so richtig abgeschneidert |gr: hatte ich so bisher auch noch nicht.
 viele Grüße


----------



## Roger Rabbit (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Unser Urlaub, 14 Tage kleiner Belt, ist nun leider schon vorbei. Wir hatten wieder einmal richtig Glück mit dem Wetter. Nur der erste und der letzte Urlaubstag fielen wegen zu starken Windes, dann ausgerechnet auch noch aus Nordwest, leider aus.
Also hatten wir 12 Angeltage in Folge mit wenig Wind und viel, viel Sonne und extrem viel Fisch :q. 
Man konnte praktisch in allen Tiefen (12m bis 30m) seinen Fisch fangen. Leider sind die großen Dorsche ab 70cm wirklich rar, aber wer hat schon nach dem mit weitem Abstand schlechtesten Jahr 2016 damit gerechnet, das sich die Dorschbestände in nur 2 Jahren so erholen würden. Dorsche zwischen 35cm und 45cm zappelten zeitweise im Minutentakt an der Angel und machen Hoffnung für die nächsten Jahre. Unser Baglimit haben wir täglich mit Dorschen ab 50cm (unser diesjähriges Mindestmaß) erreicht :vik:.
Rundum ein gelungener sehr kurzweiliger Angelurlaub , wozu natürlich auch das Top-Boot, die Merry Fisher von WRS, sein übriges beitrug.
Also Leute ran an die "Gewehre" und raus auf die Ostsee, besser kann es fast nicht mehr werden - viel Spass |wavey:

@Carsten - wir waren mit einem roten Passat und in der ersten Woche auch mit einem dunklen Bulli vor Ort. Ob unser Bullifahrer aber bei euch am Stand war, weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## penru (22. September 2018)

*AW: Dorsche rund um Fynshavn???*

Die Sommer-Saison ist für mich jetzt leider zu Ende und es geht nach Hause. 
Es war eine gute Saison mit ausreichend. Kommt alle gut über den Winter, und im nächsten Jahr geht's ab April wieder los! !
Petri heil#h
Rolf


----------



## lillebæltfisker (5. Oktober 2018)

Endlich ist das Wasser der Ostsee deutlich abgekühlt und die Dorsche beißen wieder


----------



## Roger Rabbit (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Wir haben vor, uns dieses Jahr eventuell auch mal ans schleppen zu wagen. Dazu mal eine Frage: Um bei den Wobblern beim schleppen die angegebene Tauchtiefe zu erreichen spielen vermtl. einige Faktoren eine Rolle.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Schnurstärke, die Schleppgeschwindigkeit und die abgelassene länge der Schnur dabei eine Rolle spielen. Kann uns da jemand von euch weiterhelfen?
Es sollen Deep Tail Dancer verwendet werden und wir fischen geflochtene Schnüre von max. 0,15er Stärke.
Wenn uns da jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre das toll.

Viel Petri Heil für euch
Gruß Roger


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

ich sag mal so blei ran und los du merkst dann schon wenn das ding überbleit ist der wobbi stößt unten auf siehst es dann an der rute .so habe ich angefangen ,schleppen mit 2-3 knoten.und was wichtig ist die spule der stationärrolle muss immer am tiefsten punkt sein sonst ist die achse krumm nach dem biss.am besten multirollen nehmen,und 0,30 mono


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (5. Februar 2019)

Wir schleppen bei uns auf der 10m Linie ca. Die Wobbler laufen dann je nach Geschwindigkeit dann in 6-9m Wassertiefe. Die Dieselboote laufen wenn du sie so gerade einkuppelst zu schnell, es sei denn es ist ein Trollingventil montiert. Beim AB so eben einkuppeln, das ist die beste Geschwindigkeit meiner Erfahrung nach. Gegen Strom und Welle ggf etwas mehr. 
Lg


----------



## Roger Rabbit (5. Februar 2019)

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort. Leider sieht es dann mit einem Dieselboot schlecht aus. Habe ich mir fast schon gedacht, denn die laufen im "Standgas" meist knapp 4 Knoten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnelle Antwort. Leider sieht es dann mit einem Dieselboot schlecht aus. Habe ich mir fast schon gedacht, denn die laufen im "Standgas" meist knapp 4 Knoten.


ist das boot gemietet oder dein eigenes? wenn eigenes kannste die einstellschraube ein my zurückstellen dann geht auch das


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (6. Februar 2019)

Da kannst du nix "runterdrehen"...das Getriebe brauch dann ein "Trollingventil" um die Fahrt auf zb. 1kn reduzieren zu können.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (5. Mai 2019)

Moin, moin, 
angelt denn keiner mehr ?? Es ist hier extrem ruhig geworden.
Wir wollen demnächst einen ruhigen windstillen Tag nutzen, um kurzfristig mit einem von Franks Kajütbooten den kleinen Belt unsicher machen.
Wie sieht es derzeit mit unserem "Lieblingsfisch", dem Dorsch aus ? Letztes Jahr bei unserem 2 wöchigen Angelurlaub gab es ja wirklich reichlich
Dorsch zu fangen. Baglimit war da immer viel zu schnell erreicht.
Man hört auch immer wieder von vielen kleinen Seelachsen (Köhler) in der Ostsee. Lohnt sich der Versuch da einige von zu erwischen, oder sind die
noch zu klein?
Ich hoffe ihr habt uns positives zu berichten, denn auf Scholle mit Watt- oder Seeringelwurm wäre für uns wirklich nur ein Notnagel.

Schöne Grüße an alle aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Fehmi (5. Mai 2019)

... nachts null Grad und zur Zeit sehr viel  Wind verhindern wohl die großen "Fangfahrten". 
Aber die Hoffnung bleibt : sehr gute Anzeige von beißfaulen Dorschen ! - irgendwann bekommen die wieder Hunger .

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze. 
Frank


----------



## Fehmi (2. Juni 2019)

... endlich mal ne gute Tour. Bei Drift knapp unter 2km/h waren die Dorsche immer noch nicht leicht zu finden. Am Ende waren es aber Fische bis 80cm; Köder : kopyto und Lunker City .

Gruß von der dänischen Grenze 
Frank


----------



## Silvio.i (17. Juni 2019)

Ein dickes Petri in die Runde.
In Vorbereitung meines Urlaubs bei Fynshav habe ich mal ein bisschen diesen Thread durchstöbert.
Wir fahren mit 2 Familien vom 20.-27.07.19 in ein schönes Ferienhaus Nähe Fynshav. Im Schlepptau meine Kaasboll 17.
Es sind einige Angeltouren mit den Jungs (8+10Jahre) geplant. Zielfisch Dorsch, Scholle, Makrele(?).
Geplant ist von Fynshavzu starten. Leider reagiert der Hafenmeister weder auf Telefon noch auf Mail. Ggf. werde ich dann nach Mommark ausweichen, oder jeden Tag trailern. Ein netter Herr von WRS Charterboot meinte, das wird schon klappen, mit dem Liegeplatz.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wo ich anfangen sollte, die o. g. Fische zu suchen.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Fehmi (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo Silvio .
Leider gibt es keinen Hafenmeister mehr . Einzelnes Slippen wird an der Rampe mit EC / Kreditkarte bezahlt.  Gastlieger zahlen am Automaten am Hafenbüro.

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## noisewal (3. Juli 2019)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ein netter Herr von WRS Charterboot meinte, das wird schon klappen, mit dem Liegeplatz.



Das geht nicht, da liege ich dann schon ;-)


----------



## Silvio.i (4. Juli 2019)

Hat denn keiner ein paar Tipps für mich???
In welchen Tiefen sollte ich anfangen den Dorsch zu suchen?
In welchen Tiefen sind wohl die Schollen anzutreffen?
eher Richtung Süden oder Richtung Norden rausfahren?


----------



## noisewal (4. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du ankommst bin ich schon 1 Woche dort und kann Dir besimmt ein paar Infos geben.... Kleine Quicksilver 500 "Hein Mück"


----------



## Fehmi (4. Juli 2019)

Zur Info:
Kontakt am besten über die offizielle Home-Page der Marina Fynshav-Badehavn. 
Mail und Telefonnummer wurde aktualisiert.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Blueeyes37 (7. Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen ,  mal eine andere Frage fährt die Fähre von Fynshav nach Fünen noch ?


----------



## Fehmi (7. Juli 2019)

...ja , fährt noch .
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Roger Rabbit (9. Juli 2019)

Ab dem Wochenende wollen wir wieder für 2 Wochen den kleinen Belt unsicher machen. Wir haben wie jedes Jahr wieder die Merry Fisher von Frank (WRS-Charterboot) gechartert. Ich hoffe das unser Urlaub dieses Jahr nicht vom Winde verweht wird.
Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit den aktuellen Dorschfängen aus ? Gibt es eine bevorzugte Standtiefe für unsere geliebten Leos ?
So einfach wie letztes Jahr soll es ja nicht sein, das Baglimit zu erreichen.

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Petri Heil und hoffe auf ein paar Antworten


----------



## Roger Rabbit (12. Juli 2019)

Geht hier keiner mehr angeln? Hat keiner ein paar Informationen für uns?


----------



## Fehmi (15. Juli 2019)

... nur so viel : gaaaanz schwierig im Moment . Suchen ,suchen , suchen - mehr kann man nicht sagen .
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## noisewal (15. Juli 2019)

Stümmt... Hab gar kein anderes Boot gesehen


----------



## Fehmi (15. Juli 2019)

... @nolsewal: 
Wir haben ja so viel Wind , dass Hein Mück doch nicht nach Fynshav gefunden hat ‍

Gruß 
Fehmi


----------



## noisewal (15. Juli 2019)

Hein Mück hat nach Mommark gefunden...


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Juli 2019)

So, zurück aus Fynshavn.  Gab ein paar Dorsche und Seeskorpione und viele Plattfische.
Dazu noch viele schöne Impressionen.
Danke an Noisewal und Femmi.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Juli 2019)

Dickes Petri,Silvio.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (29. Juli 2019)

Unsere 14 Tage Angelurlaub sind vorbei - 13 Tage davon konnte geangelt werden. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, das diesjährige Baglimit (6 Pers. x 7 = 42 Dorsche) wurde von uns nicht einmal erreicht. 3 oder 4 mal sind wir knapp gescheitert, die anderen Tage haben wir es deutlich verfehlt. Allerdings hatten die meisten Dorsche eine wirklich gute Größe. Wir haben mehr Dorsche über 65 cm als welche zw. 45 und 65 cm gefangen. Der ganze starke Jahrgang 2016 scheint im kleinen Belt so gut wie nicht mehr vertreten zu sein. Wir hatten trotzdem unseren Spass. Unser bei WRS gechartertes Boot lief wie immer einwandfrei und als weiteren positiven Effekt haben wir die Rekordhitze in unserer Heimat von 40° bei angenehmen 22° bis 24° auf dem Wasser verbracht.
Gruß und viel Petri Heil aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Goli (30. Oktober 2019)

Moin Moin,
hab da mal eine Frage wegen dem Fanglimit.
Was und wieviel darf ich im nächsten Jahr pro Tag entnehmen?
Stimmt es das die Anzahl der Dorsche zurück gegangen ist?
( Zwei anstatt Sieben )
Danke für die Antworten,
Gruß Goli


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Oktober 2019)

Goli schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hab da mal eine Frage wegen dem Fanglimit.
> Was und wieviel darf ich im nächsten Jahr pro Tag entnehmen?
> Stimmt es das die Anzahl der Dorsche zurück gegangen ist?
> ...


 
Moin Goli,
Mein letzter Stand ist dass das Baglimit von 7 auf 5 Dorsche pro Tag (ganzjährig) ab 01.01.2020 reduziert werden soll. Ob es nun final schon von der EU-Kommission ratifiziert worden ist kann ich nicht beantworten. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Fehmi (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo .
Die meisten Quellen sagen : 2 Dorsche pro Tag und Angler in den Monaten Februar und März . Rest des Jahres 5 pro Tag .
Gruß 
Frank


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Oktober 2019)

Fehmi schrieb:


> Hallo .
> Die meisten Quellen sagen : 2 Dorsche pro Tag und Angler in den Monaten Februar und März . Rest des Jahres 5 pro Tag .
> Gruß
> Frank



Hi Frank,
Hmm, da hast Du wohl leider ins Schwarze getroffen was den Feb/ Mar betrifft.
Hier mal ein Link für Alle.
Gruß,
Stefan 
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/445-baglimit-dorsch-2020-fuer-die-ostsee.html


----------



## Roger Rabbit (5. August 2020)

Hier ist leider gar nichts mehr los. Vielleicht finden sich ja einige, die über die derzeitige "Dorschlage" berichten können.
Vermutlich bin ich nicht der einzige, der sich darüber freuen würde.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Uchemnitz (5. August 2020)

Huch  ich dachte schon hier schreibt mal einer über Fangerfolge
Ich fahre diesen Freitag von Fynshav mit der MS Nana raus. 
Falls ihr nichts von mir hört  war nüscht. Ansonsten melde ich mich.


----------



## moench1605 (6. August 2020)

Grüß mir den Morten, ich muss noch bis Oktober warten 

Falls nix geht, so ein Trip auf der Nana ist auch ein Erlebnis 

Viel Erfolg 
Andreas


----------



## Uchemnitz (7. August 2020)

So der Kapitän hat zwei mal gehupt, das angeln   
ist vorbei. Der Fang war übersichtlich  insgesamt kamen viele kleine Dorsche, Wittlinge. Auf dem gesamten Kutter waren es vielleicht reichlich ein Dutzend maßige Dorsche, der größten 55 cm viele aber auch nur kurz übern Mindestmaß.
Insgesamt eine kurzweilige Fischerei. 
Grüße Uwe


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
das sieht ja nicht wirklich gut aus:








						Schwerer Sauerstoffmangel bedroht Mortens Lebensunterhalt
					

(Fynshav) – Trotz Protest wird das Muschelfischen in der Flensburger Förde auf dänischer Seite des Fjords aufgrund der Entscheidung den Minister for Fødevarer, Fiskeri og Ligestilling (Minist…



					sh-ugeavisen.dk
				




HG
Carsten


----------

